# Mass Effect 3 [Spoiler Tags > Reapers] - Part 1



## Tazmo (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 [Spiderman > Reapers]*

​


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess you put more posts in this thread than anyone.

With your long winded ass paragraphs and essays and shit.


You deserve it, I'm sorry.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Reposting woooo 1st post......sorta.........



    Look at all the fucks that Salarian gives. Zero. Also Shepard learned how to fly. Duh


> Salarian’s just on the extranet.
> 
> “lol getting blow up with commander shep txt it. “


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Look at this fucking Asari skating and sliding and shit.

I'mma be a Justicar right after Krogan. 



Holy shit, bitch know's Zero Shift.

Bioware taking lessons from Kojima.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Of course I do. I'm fucking AWESOME.

Also, for those that are worried that have played the demo and will play the demo...

There are very, very few dialogue options in the demo which has many people worried. The official Mass Effect twitter replied with 

Mac Walters (you all know him, right?) has also said it's rare to have fewer than three choices in dialogue in ME3.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

More choices in dialogue? 

Fuck yes. 

I was just thinking about that to myself today too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

I knew it was lessened because of the demo. ME2 did the exact same thing in their demo. Options were actually removed. It seems the demo is solely for the action. 

Also, in case people hadn't heard, some GameStop stores are selling pre-orders for a Mass Effect 3 DLC, "From Dust," for ten bucks. There is no confirmation that I know of, but it seems a lot of people unanimously agree this is the character-mission bonus that comes with CE editions.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

So like, I heard the demo comes out tomorrow. Also, I just want to be on the front page.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

Subscribing to new thread


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

I can think of no greater tragedy than being apart from my xbox when the ME3 demo is released.



But I had to leave it at home. I know that if I have it in my dorm room I will stop going to classes, stop eating, and stop bathing.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> I can think of no greater tragedy than being apart from my xbox when the ME3 demo is released.
> 
> 
> 
> But I had to leave it at home. I know that if I have it in my dorm room I will *stop going to classes, stop eating, and stop bathing*.



I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

MAN UP GIRL THIS IS ME3 WE ARE TALKING ABOUT HERE!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Absorb the energy the xbox gives off through osmosis or some shit, you'll live.


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2012)

If only this game was released in January, i had 5 weeks off dammit


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2012)

How the hell did you guys manage to get over 10'000 posts before the game is even out?!


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> How the hell did you guys manage to get over 10'000 posts before the game is even out?!



I talk a lot.

I'm a horrible, horrible person.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

yay first page :33


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Go shoot yourself Krory with some Warp rounds.

NO SHIELDS!


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Screw your first page, I got 10k (by complete accident).

I kind of wish I could use Default femShep's hairstyle and facial complexion... but at the same time it's also nice to finally have a defining one instead of just some randomized default that could be easily replicated. 

Playing through the demo again. I FINALLY got sliding over cover down.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2012)

I AM GUNNA GEARS OF WAR MY MASS EFFECT
/pull out shotgun
/sprint everywhere
/shotgun and mantle kick everything

oh plz krory
only you could ever handle the awesomeness that is the 10k spot for the ME3 thread. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I get that a lot.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

I was going to say I would let whoever got 10k decide the decisions for my canon playthrough (really only two: Ashley or Kaidan lives, and stay with Liara or break-up with potential to reunite in ME3... or get someone else).


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't wait to play the demo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm super-psyched for the MP demo, and all the marketplace goodies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> I see nothing wrong with that.



HE might have to take bathes the Kinect may take offense from the smell


Timey Wimey said:


> How the hell did you guys manage to get over 10'000 posts before the game is even out?!



It's that good


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn I really need to upgrade to Gold for ME3.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> HE might have to take bathes the Kinect may take offense from the smell



Since when does Kinect detect smell?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Since when does Kinect detect smell?



No one said it doesn't


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

So guys... did my Shepard get a haircut?! How shirt?! Or is it longer and tied up?! WHO LIVED? WHAT HAPPENED?! WHAT DO I DO?!


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No one said it doesn't



You have to prove that it does.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No one said it doesn't




Xbox's confirmed for first self aware machines.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You have to prove that it does.



Go ahead ask it if it can smell you


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> I see nothing wrong with that.


"Mom, Dad, you know those thousands of dollars we spent this year to send me to school? Yeah...I'm failing. You see, this really important video game came out and I stopped going to classes. They also took away my scholarships so we now owe them the full tuition. I also may have, er, killed my roommate. I stopped getting up to go the bathroom and she was offended by the smell. She tried to unplug the TV and I ripped her heart out. So the police might swing by. But you'll be happy to know that not only did I successfully woo Garrus, I also beat the game without Shepard dying at the end."



Timey Wimey said:


> How the hell did you guys manage to get over 10'000 posts before the game is even out?!


Talking about how much of a bitch Ashely is.
Writing LAPs about our Shepards and our various achievements.
Spazzing out every time more information about ME3 was released.
Talking about how much of a racist Ashley is.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

The new Kinect will track finger motions so yes Gnomie it will take us over.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

I think your parents would be proud. 

I still can't decide what to do.  I think I'll live Kaidan, alive, but... not certain... and still need a new hairstyle.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Let Kaidan live.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Good idea.

Now, hairstyle.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Make it look like Cloud's from FF7.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Not from Advent Children?


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

There might be another Cloud in some other game so I made it clear.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

You assholes are no help.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

That stings, Krory. 

How about you make it look like your hairstyle?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

That's too hipster.

Make it look like Baird. I know you're dying too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

My main is a female, you guys. 

And my main male is an Isaac Clarke Shepard.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

No make it look like Carmine. 

O wait-

Ha...........


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Make it look like Hermione's hair from Harry Potter.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Like a rat nest?


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Ironically, I was going to go with the really short hair, which kind of looks like Emma Watson's short hair. 

EDIT: That hyphen had awkward consequences.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

For people who have the demo already: 
Are there new hairstyles in ME3?

I like the one my Shepard has right now, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Jena said:


> For people who have the demo already:
> Are there new hairstyles in ME3?
> 
> I like the one my Shepard has right now, but I'm just curious.



Only like two. Also, be warned, all of the hairstyles look like balls in the CC, but I'm of the mind that they look fine in-game.  I might use the second to last one in the last row. Can't decide...



Males got a lot more, though. A mohawk like Vega, like three different types of spiked hair now, short weird parted hair that doesn't look right... couple others.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Ewwww blondee ewwwwwwww


Ewwww purple hair ewwwwwwwwww


ewwwww I hope the in game models don't look like that ewwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Ewwww blondee ewwwwwwww
> 
> 
> Ewwww purple hair ewwwwwwwwww
> ...



Oh, TB.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Use the second hairstyle in the last row, looks nice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

You mean the regular pony-tail? That's what I was considering, too.

I also like the third in the first row, the really short one.

My femShep has black hair, though.

The style I used through ME1 and ME2 (as you might be able to see in the pictures in my set) is second one in the first row.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Eh, not too sure about the third one from the first row, the last one in that trow looks better in my opinion.  The style that you used in ME1 and ME2 looks amazing as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I really liked that style (the one I used)... but I felt it was about time for a change, you know? Like I figure after she's been out of the service for like two months since that's how it starts (if I recall), probably did something different. Either just cut it or started tying it up. She's not one to get it really stylized, though, so that rules a couple out and STOP LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT, SHE'S A PERSON, TOO. SHE HAS THOUGHTS AND STUFF.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, in that case I highly recommend the last one in the first row.  It isn't a massive change when compared to the one that you used but it is noticeable.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm trying that one out right now. Strangely enough I wasn't too keen on it at first but now I'm kind of digging it so gonna try it in game. Thanks for the help.  Maybe tomorrow I can get some writing done.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2012)

Also, here's a few things for people to do in the demo tomorrow, just my own personal opinions mostly... This also applies only to the single-player.

1) Don't expect too much. Go in with low-expectations. Nothing about the quality, but with the actual content. There's very little and very little to do. But the game overall still handles really well so spend time adapting to the new controls (which shouldn't be too hard for those of us familiar with the more advanced cover-based systems). 

2) I highly advise taking time to appreciate the scenery in the first section (second one is kind of bland since it's closed in, but just stop and look around you every so often in the first part). Also take in the new sound effects and music. So far from what I've heard, the music is some of my favorite (particularly the piece at the end of the first section).

3) Also, take an opportunity to ignore the actual conversations and instead watch the scenes. It is true, ME3's overall conversations - even the interactive ones - are much more active and cinematic. There's more background "noise." Definitely increases the value of everything.

4) Play both male and female Shepard. This is the first time female Shepard is not just an overlap on male Shepard. There are some mild differences in scenes and animations, and it's really interesting to see... I hate to seem like a fanboy in this regard, but Casey Hudson was right. The differences are very subtle but they feel all the more impressive and unique.

5) Observe the squaddies in the second part. You get a nice taste of not only how other characters interact with each other more in cutscenes and conversations, but also the overall banter throughout the level. Not the casual level that Dragon Age II had, but the characters react a lot more to what's going on around them (and to what other characters say about what's going on around them).

And just one final note... Shepard can slide over cover that you can normally mantle over if done right. It took me a while to get down, but if you double tap A (or whatever cover button is on PS3 and PC) as Shepard is going into cover (I mean, starting to actually crouch down) then you should slide easily over it. Not sure about functionality in gameplay and battle, but it seems to be a bit quicker and just looks cooler. If you're having the same problem I am doing it, then my advise is to double-tap LATER rather than sooner. That was my problem, I was trying to do it too soon (resulting in just a regular mantle). If you wait an extra second you should get it in that situation, and after hitting cover you have a lot more leeway time-wise to pull it off than I initially thought.

Just felt like adding that because I did it twice by mistake and spent a good few hours trying to get it down until I found the secret and it just looks so awesome for the mobility.  And also... insanity mode is fucking fun (and ally AI doesn't suck anymore... in ME2 I would have squaddies die, even on casual, every other battle or so. I've played through the demo some odd twenty times now, five times of which were on Insanity, and I only had one character - the same character - go down twice, once in two different games. The other character never went down. Both enemy and ally AI are GREATLY increased).


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

> 4) Play both male and female Shepard. This is the first time female Shepard is not just an overlap on male Shepard. There are some mild differences in scenes and animations, and it's really interesting to see... I hate to seem like a fanboy in this regard, but Casey Hudson was right. The differences are very subtle but they feel all the more impressive and unique.



Sorry but I only play male characters when I have the option.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

cool new thread.

Random Question: Best looking armor in the series?


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> cool new thread.
> 
> Random Question: Best looking armor in the series?



I really like the Heavy Crisis armor.


----------



## Hana (Feb 14, 2012)

> Expected release times. (Note, we do not have the exact times so the demo could be earlier or later than indicated.)
> *PC - Approximately 10am PST*
> 
> Xbox 360 - Approximately 2am PST
> ...


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

Yay for the PC demo release being before the PS3 demo release.


----------



## Hana (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Gxv1hYYyfTg[/YOUTUBE]


Unf.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 14, 2012)

Apparently the full game has been leaked and pirated. THATS was fast work. The game just went gold.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't give links in my cell phone. Just google Mass Effect 3 full game leak. You will see a youtube vid about it.


----------



## Hana (Feb 14, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> I can't give links in my cell phone. Just google Mass Effect 3 full game leak. You will see a youtube vid about it.



Nope. That is just a fake file with the Mass Effect 2 demo in it. Have fun playing that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

Hana said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gxv1hYYyfTg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Unf.



oh god oh god

FAP FAP FAP!!


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

Amazing ad 

Fucking work, got no time to play the demo till 6pm tomorrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 14, 2012)

LOOKS LIKE I AM CALLING OUT SICK TODAY


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD  



The Adept class is so BROKEN NOW  




The heavy melee for it looks freaking bad ASS not to mention that femshep looks so fucking badass and the new creation options are amazing


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

I Hnng'd when i saw ashley, she is so pretty :33 


and then vega. 


Oh vega  



I also geeked out when i was on the ledge watching looking out over the devastation it was so beautiful


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

All classes are broken with low weight. 

And even if that leak was ME3 - it'd be slow. Less than a month. Gears 3 and Witcher 2 were two and a half months early - before hitting gold.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 14, 2012)

Hana said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gxv1hYYyfTg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Unf.



That girls's creepier than the machines. It's like Pixar tried to adapt the Cthulhu mythos. 

The rest of it is boss, though.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 14, 2012)

Multiplayer is so fun who'd have thought


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2012)

Me too! Is the co-op available instantly or something? Can we customize the faces of human players? what races are available (and genders)? 

Hmm Shit I have to wait till the end of the day to play


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 14, 2012)

After just playing the demo, I thought it was ok.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It is just mostly the things that got leaked out before: the prologue when the Reapers attack Earth and a portion of the rescuing Krogan Female.

The 'gritty' art style is odd though. When I built a custom character, they would look out of place from the rest of the cast. Which is a shame, since the art should be consistent throughout. Other times when I rolled a custom female, her face would be a lighter tone than her arms.

A lot of the faces also look a bit static. So, mainly, I'll be playing this to see how many of the imports/cameos they can fit in and how it changes things.




Interestingly, they have a 'numerous deaths' options on screen and it says it'll have a psychological effect. So, I'm curious to see what'll happen if only a few survived Omega 4.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2012)

Demo was sexy as fuck. Can't wait for the full game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2012)

It comes out the week before Finals...gonna cry because I can't play until a week later.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

>most popular thread in the GD 

>Demo comes out

>no one here


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

Thats what you get for having a ps3


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 14, 2012)

1. Vanguard is ballz 
2. I'm stunned by how well this thing runs on my laptop. Admittedly, I had to reduce the graphics but it STILL LOOKS AMAZING. I spent minutes gazing at the fucking Reapers tearing up the place. Looking forward to playing on my PC when I get back home on Friday. 
3. I'll be playing Insanity right off the bat. Sticking behind a single chest-high wall just doesen't cut it anymore, I love how the baddies try to flush you out. 
4. Vanguard is ballz


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esung4vdTCI[/YOUTUBE]

Pedoreaper...

Full trailer will be up on Sunday.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

>friend calls me


Why arent you in class today?!  


Im not feeling that great, besides i dont wanna deal with all the Valentines day bs  



*pause on the line* 


...



You're playing the mass effect 3 demo arent you


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

So I just finished the demo, fucking beautiful. Made me cry. So many tears

A few things I noticed:

You can't spam your moves anymore, not too much of a problem I guess, makes it more strategical and shit.

In ME2 you decided to do what Cerb wanted at the end and take the tech, would they still be coming after you in ME3?

Why is Ashley all happy to be with you now, after ME2 where she hated you on that one planet where you met? I mean even if you did keep her alive in ME1, she hated you in ME2. And the other choice was death in ME1. So how is she so happy go lucky with you now in ME3?

I didn't notice but can you control your other team member's abilities to use when you want to, like the other previous games?

And there was something in the beg talking bout the different types of ways you can play. I chose the traditional method. The other method was easy mode, but story? And other way just action, no rpg aspect right?


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

So how's everyone enjoying the demo?

DID YOU ALL DO WHAT I TOLD YOU TO?

Yeah, I didn't think so... did you guys at least get the cover-slide down?


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

Just realized that the ME3 requires Origin, looks like I won't be getting it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So I just finished the demo, fucking beautiful. Made me cry. So many tears



I cry every time I finish Vancouver.



> You can't spam your moves anymore, not too much of a problem I guess, makes it more strategical and shit.



This has to do with weight. They fill your load-out with a Mattock, Predator, Eviscerator and Temptest so you are weighed down and weight capacity affects your recharge time, which is why classes other than Soldier want to only keep two weapons or so.



> In ME2 you decided to do what Cerb wanted at the end and take the tech, would they still be coming after you in ME3?



Yes, since apparently...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Illusive Man and Cerberus are indoctrinated.






> Why is Ashley all happy to be with you now, after ME2 where she hated you on that one planet where you met? I mean even if you did keep her alive in ME1, she hated you in ME2. And the other choice was death in ME1. So how is she so happy go lucky with you now in ME3?



Kaidan is the same way at first, and reasonably so - Shepard was still a huge part of their lives. But if you take note, after Shepard goes on and Vega asks Kaidan/Ashley if they know Shepard, they both reply, "I used to" - reference that they think Shepard has changed. It has also been said that throughout the beginning, Kaidan and Ashley are still not trusting due to your history with Cerberus, so the hatred is there. Just a lot was cut out to keep the demo under size.



> I didn't notice but can you control your other team member's abilities to use when you want to, like the other previous games?



Yes - you can put one squadmate's power to the left D-pad press, and another squadmate's power to the right. Just like in ME2 (not sure how this works in PC).



> And there was something in the beg talking bout the different types of ways you can play. I chose the traditional method. The other method was easy mode, but story? And other way just action, no rpg aspect right?



This is right.

Story mode dumbs down the combat, making it a lot easier (since the game in general has gotten harder supposedly). Action mode makes automated decisions for you. I do not know how they choose these aspects, though.

Also for those that didn't notice, if it's up your alley, in the options you can actually change the conversation options mid-game so that they become automated, or change it back to picking your own. The helmet options are also there (always on, always off, or off only during conversations).

Also re-emphasizing an earlier point - the conversation choices for the demo were dumbed down, specifically for the demo. This was confirmed by Chris Priestly on the BioWare Forum and Mac Walters has also said it's very rare to have fewer than three choices in a conversation.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

jesus tapdancing christ Mother of all that is holy on this earth 




The vanguard



The _MOTHERFUCKING_ *VANGUARD*






Its like chuck norris and bruce lee had a child.


and then that child impregnated Jason Statham 


Thats how fucking beastly the Vanguard is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, the PS3 demo isn't even out in America!!!!! I'm getting fucked left and right with this game .


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

I still love my Infiltrator, but Vanguard IS very hax with being able to do Nova and Biotic-Charge back to back.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still love my Infiltrator, but Vanguard IS very hax with being able to do Nova and Biotic-Charge back to back.



I can just imagine that. Fucking blitzing through the battlefield.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> I cry every time I finish Vancouver.


I am about to go play it is femshep and as an adept, I wanna shoot some bitches with bionic shit.




Krory said:


> This has to do with weight. They fill your load-out with a Mattock, Predator, Eviscerator and Temptest so you are weighed down and weight capacity affects your recharge time, which is why classes other than Soldier want to only keep two weapons or so.


Ah, weight. Neat concept. So I will need my pistol type and my machine gun type at all times so I can get my CD's up faster, cuz it would have been helpful at certain points, or maybe if I knew that from before hand, I would have planned accordingly. Do grenades weight it down too? Or do only certain classes get those?




Krory said:


> Yes, since apparently...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indoc'ed by who?






Krory said:


> Kaidan is the same way at first, and reasonably so - Shepard was still a huge part of their lives. But if you take note, after Shepard goes on and Vega asks Kaidan/Ashley if they know Shepard, they both reply, "I used to" - reference that they think Shepard has changed. It has also been said that throughout the beginning, Kaidan and Ashley are still not trusting due to your history with Cerberus, so the hatred is there. Just a lot was cut out to keep the demo under size.



Ya I noticed the whole "used to", it just seemed they were on better terms then they were on that one planet in ME2



Krory said:


> Yes - you can put one squadmate's power to the left D-pad press, and another squadmate's power to the right. Just like in ME2 (not sure how this works in PC).
> 
> Ya was talking bout PC. But I am at a loss because I know this game will look better on my PC, and I like to play it on my PC, but my ME2 save files are on my 360. What to do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

I mean come the fuck *ON*

im on insanity

Biotic charge to the middle of four cerberus agents nova blast them into fucking piles of shit, turn around and fucking merc another with the shotgun and then aim at a guy and heavy melee, kind of teleport 4ft and blast him over the fucking guardrail. 



I was squealing like a fangirl the entire time


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

i am SERIOUSLY considering going back and doing a femshep vanguard playthrough now  


I am Infiltrator all the way baby but there is something downright sexy about being able to toss armor clad enemies about like ragdolls


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2012)

God damn it the PS3 Demo is still not out!!

PS3 people always get the shit end of the stick with this series.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

But you all got Twisted Metal today.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn I love the new melee 
Its so much better then the get close and hold down fire from ME1 and the borderline useless melee of ME2.
I might just play with shotguns now


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But you all got Twisted Metal today.


That game doesn't even look that good.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey matty, they said they were making femshep have more feminine movemnets rights? 





>just set up a playthrough where kaidan is alive. 



Kaidan is sexy now


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Childhood memories man.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck sake when is the PS3 demo coming out?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

> In addition, the Mass Effect 3 PS3 demo in the United States will be the last to roll out, it will be released around .  So for whatever reason PS3 users in both continents will have to wait a  little bit longer to be playing the Mass Effect 3 demo. There have been  some people who were able to get into the demo early and most of the  early reviews for the demo have come back positive.



Maybe that....


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Fuck sake when is the PS3 demo coming out?



I've heard anywhere from 4 PM to 8 PM PST.



> Last but not least, North American PS3 owners receive the demo for the role playing shooter between 4 and 8PM PST today


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

I will find whoever complains about the demo


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm complaining about the PC demo requiring the use of Origin.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

btw just started a male playthrough, it seems like the VA for male shep got alot better


More attitude and alot more on key as far as emotion goes


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2012)

Revved up a default femshep engineer. 

Combat Drone putting in some serious work. Love using Heavy melee to take down some bitches distracted by my drone. 

And that default FemShep hnnnnnng


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

I have officially nailed how my femshep is gonna look

The last hairstyle(the feathered one), the last hair color (that deep dark redthat changes color in the light), dark eyeshadow, gray eyes, and the freckled complextion


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Hey matty, they said they were making femshep have more feminine movemnets rights?



I'm not sure about "feminine movements" but fShep is getting her own animations. She's not just a lay-over of mShep so she doesn't walk like she has two balls the size of fists.

You can notice some differences even in character interactions.

Two I noticed:

When Anderson makes a crack about Shepard looking "soft around the edges" and pats him/her on the stomach, Shepard male will touch his stomach afterwards with one hand whereas Shepard female touches both sides of her stomach, using both hands.

The scene where Anderson and Shepard are crossing the narrow walkway and Shepard almost falls... Anderson reaches under and pushes back against maleShep's chest to push him back. With femShep, he grabs the back of her shirt and pulls her back.

Most of them are very, very subtle but once you notice the differences, you can really appreciate them.

Also, I was really impressed with Kaidan. He looks a lot better and his VA stepped it up. Even with how little he did, Kaidan actually stood out with noticeable differences between his casual speak, and his more gruff tone when he's feeling embittered (when he says the "I used to" line).

Keith David is still AMAZING as Anderson. Jennifer Hale is excellent, I agree, too, Mark Meer has gotten better - finally knows how to act. Garrus and Wrex were phenomenal. Liara was Liara, so that's always sexy.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

I WANT GRATUITOUS SEXY FEMININE SLOW MOTION CLOSE UP ASS SHOTS IN 75% OF THE CUTSCENES FOR FEMSHEP. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

Someone made mention earlier of femShep in her underwear.

I don't care, I want it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

................
.............
..............

Please GOD let us see what is under Tali's mask.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2012)

We need more of FemShep in that casual soldier uniform. Sexy as fuck on her.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

Matty as to my question earlier that you overlooked  











Is it true that they are giving femshep more feminine movements and not the manly strut?


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Matty as to my question earlier that you overlooked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did answer you. Here's the repost:



> I'm not sure about "feminine movements" but fShep is getting her own animations. She's not just a lay-over of mShep so she doesn't walk like she has two balls the size of fists.
> 
> You can notice some differences even in character interactions.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ................
> .............
> ..............
> 
> Please GOD let us see what is under Tali's mask.



Eh, I like the idea of us not being able to see under Tali's mask.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh.........


Im sorry


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

It's okay, I still love you.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2012)

Still no Demo on the PS3 .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2012)

How is the master race already DL'ing it ? They're suppose to get everything last.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

God the Bioware forums are a mess. *shudders*


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

They're a mess every day.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 14, 2012)

BSN is just terrible.  There are a lot of people there who have the opinion that just because they bought Bioware games going back to Baldur's Gate that they deserve the game to be specifically catered to their tastes.  Crying about things like not being able to holster your weapon or making assumptions that the entire game is going to be mostly auto-dialog.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

You chick looks kinda sickly. Maybe it was the angle of the shot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

But its getting progressivly worse


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You chick looks kinda sickly. Maybe it was the angle of the shot.



Sickly pale? Yeah, I might darken her up a bit since the skin-tone looks paler in ME3 than in ME2 (Anya is the one in my current set).


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

Bluth said:


> BSN is just terrible.  There are a lot of people there who have the opinion that just because they bought Bioware games going back to Baldur's Gate that they deserve the game to be specifically catered to their tastes.  Crying about things like not being able to holster your weapon or making assumptions that the entire game is going to be mostly auto-dialog.



Those 2 complaints are especially stupid, its quite obvious that they cut out allot for the demo, not to mention i bet ur carried over save game will make a big difference


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

It was confirmed by BioWare NUMEROUS times that the dialogue was cut explicitly for the demo.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> But its getting progressivly worse



The haters just have something to latch onto.  It's simply a fact that this was always going to happen.  There are people that are dead set on hating ME3 and now they can point to a demo as further "proof" that ME3 is dumbed down and that it's shit.  

Krory I like your Issac, your Anya I can't really tell I don't think it's the best angle.  

Overall the character customization is a lot better I can actually make a decent looking Shepard now, I'm playing around with it on each playthrough.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Gimme a pic of her standing up straight, facing forward.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

The problem with a lot of it is also the lighting of the scenes and such. 

I personally still like her but everyone else doesn't.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Second pic def better. First one looks like her face is a big skinny/anorexic, but that is just me.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2012)

god i hate the new cover system. it just doesn't work under fire  it's not responding properly to my commands 

but otherwise fun shit


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it's fine.  In the second post, she looked much better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

I did shrink the face a bit since it seemed more rounded and puffier when I put in the code from ME2, but it was mostly the cheek-bones.

Let me do it with the original facial structure codes and just change the hair style.  Though I know her facial structure is semi-wonky. That was by design.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> It was confirmed by BioWare NUMEROUS times that the dialogue was cut explicitly for the demo.


 Try telling them that!



Bluth said:


> The haters just have something to latch onto.  It's simply a fact that this was always going to happen.  There are people that are dead set on hating ME3 and now they can point to a demo as further "proof" that ME3 is dumbed down and that it's shit.


its still irritating



Krory said:


> The problem with a lot of it is also the lighting of the scenes and such.
> 
> I personally still like her but everyone else doesn't.
> 
> ...


 I like her, shed look great with glasses

kinda reminds me of  Orianna from Me2


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> God the Bioware forums are a mess. *shudders*



You will never find a more retched hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2012)

Just played the demo.

Magnum kept hogging it though, so I only played a little. Adept was the class Magnum chose.

Still a epic experience. 

I cannot wait to test Vanguard tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

Coming from a guy that thought Vangaurd was over hyped me2, and pointless in me1, Vangaurd is AWESOME in me3...


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2012)

The Vanguard is a fucking BAUCE 


A walking human Reaper


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

Vanguard is excellent.

If you want to be a cheap-ass.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

So here's Anya with my original face codes:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I can't even see a difference now.


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

My fingers and hands really hurt so I'll try taking more screenshots with the original facial code to see if there's some differences.

And my laptop seems to be hot as a mother which makes it more annoying to use right now.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2012)

You can't holster your weapon anymore


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2012)

No use of a function i never even used in the first two?! CANCELLING PREORDER AND GETTING DUKE NUKEM FOREVER INSTEAD.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You can't holster your weapon anymore



no you can't holster your weapon, in the demo


----------



## Awesome (Feb 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You can't holster your weapon anymore



That annoyed me immensely. Besides that it was an awesome demo.

Lol @ the water effects on Earth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You can't holster your weapon anymore





Krory said:


> No use of a function i never even used in the first two?! CANCELLING PREORDER AND GETTING DUKE NUKEM FOREVER INSTEAD.



that's it i am sticking with you guys, hanging around bsn will only end up pissing me off at humanity

BSN the best reason to let the reapers win.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wRzRWSo7hTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hana (Feb 15, 2012)

WOOOOO! I had to take a nap, but I am back to playing the demo. I think I have my Shepard down to the way I want her. She was very pasty and didn't emote well, so I had to overhaul her.







Ok, as far as gameplay goes I am still getting used to the cover system. Every time I want to out of cover; it rolls me to the other side. I'll get used to it.

Please tell me the only reason sentinel was aggravating was because I had all those weapons? Those CDs were crazy.

Vanguard is OP. I won't lie; it was a lot of fun though. Soldier is bleh as always. Engineer was surprisingly my favorite. Very effective crowd control. I still need to try infiltrator and adept.


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice, I rather like the new appearance.


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 15, 2012)

Great demo, loved the vanguard. Does anyone know what was up with the charge's recharge time though? In the beginning it was only 1-2 seconds but in the latter stage it increased to like 10?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2012)

They implemented a weight capacity.  Because in the beginning you only had a pistol, the recharge time was short.  When you started holding four guns, the cooldown time increased.  This was done because there is no longer any weapon restriction based on class.  The only class that can carry all the different types of guns at one time is the Soldier.

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 15, 2012)

stavrakas said:


> Great demo, loved the vanguard. Does anyone know what was up with the charge's recharge time though? In the beginning it was only 1-2 seconds but in the latter stage it increased to like 10?



It's due to having 4 weapons in your arsenal, so if you took out the Assault Rifle your recharge time would decrease, in a lot of ways this is a really cool feature since you can now choose to have a bunch of guns but slow recharges, or you could even go with just a pistol and have ridiculous recharge times.  I can see people actually becoming a full caster in this game judging by the way you pump out powers at the start of the game.  

I can easily see Adepts, Engineers, and Sentinels barely fire a shot if the beginning of the demo turns out to be a choice.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

inb4 i solo with vanguard and a predator pistol


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2012)

The combat feels like a speeded-up version of it from ME2,the animations are weird (see how Anderson runs like he has a dump in his pants and just how bad the facial and lip-sync animations are,even worse than in ME2).

The textures yet again are bad,the whole look of it is..muddy.

The beginning is basically very short and I hope it's not the real thing because it doesn't explain shit (where is Shepard's trial,who the fuck is Vega e.t.c.) and lacking oomph.

The game lacks environmental sounds for the most part (the end of the world,it turns out,is very quiet).

There are so few dialogue options it's jarring and troubling..and while I am it holy shit how bad was the scene with the little boy?

"No one can help me!" -insert hamfisted themes and feelings.

It was the only scene in a BioWare game so far to actually cause me to cringe.

The whole demo just feels..off.

I hope it's just the flaws of a limited demo.

Edit:

Also..about the fact that you can't holster your weapons..

It's a tiny thing..but tiny things sometimes do matter.

I for one loved to see how the weapons folded and stayed on your back and then expanded in your hands.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

It is, as far as the lip syncing and stuff it IS just the demo. 


The dialogue was severely limited for the demo, bioware annouced that it would be that way. 


I actually liked the combat. 


The ambience of the world i thought was spot on. It IS the end of the world,yet its so quiet at parts, which i thought makes a statement in and of itself. 


The whole kid part was admittedly bad but im positive the whole thing is just the result of a limited demo. 


Also, im sure that you will go through the entire trial of shepard and will be able to get to know vega


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2012)

I sure hope you are right Fiona and that this is not another Dragon Age 2 fiasco..

Also..why the fuck was an Everest-class Dreadnaught in the atmosphere of a planet,literally a couple of kilometers away from the surface?

Wasn't it said in the Codex that Sovereign actually going inside a planet's atmosphere,landing and taking off is a thing made possible by its giant mass-effect core and that no other ship of that class from the other species could do it?

Heck,even the fact that the Normandy could do it was deemed as special..


----------



## Muk (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah those CD's in the 2nd part were awful

could rely on my charge chain at all, pissed me off to no end


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 15, 2012)

Melee infiltrator 

But they should've given us a Sniper Rifle.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 15, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Also..about the fact that you can't holster your weapons..
> 
> It's a tiny thing..but tiny things sometimes do matter.
> 
> I for one loved to see how the weapons folded and stayed on your back and then expanded in your hands.



Er...when you switch weapons they still fold/unfold. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2012)

i refuse to play the demo :33

I still have to work on Seriously 3.0


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 15, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Also..why the fuck was an Everest-class Dreadnaught in the atmosphere of a planet,literally a couple of kilometers away from the surface?


A dreadnought can't safely land on a planet because of how huge it is which is why they  usually hover in orbit over a planet. When it got taken down it wasn't preparing to land it was fighting a reaper ship.

I get a feeling your talking


Ciupy said:


> Wasn't it said in the Codex that *Sovereign actually going inside a planet's atmosphere,landing and taking off* is a thing made possible by its giant mass-effect core and that no other ship of that class from the other species could do it?
> 
> Heck,even the fact that the Normandy could do it was deemed as special..


Okay the process you just described is something that only the reapers can do because they don't have to discharge their drive cores to land. When a regular dreadnought does this they are grounding the ship making it unable to take off again.

The Normandy is a frigate that's no where near as big as a dreadnought and doesn't have to worry about discharging its drive core to land either,so it can still take off after landing.
Nothing special at all about it doing this


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> No use of a function i never even used in the first two?! CANCELLING PREORDER AND GETTING DUKE NUKEM FOREVER INSTEAD.



Cut it out, dude. I'm allowed to be annoyed. It was nice being able to pan the camera around to see my character.



Zen-aku said:


> no you can't holster your weapon, in the demo



No, you can't holster your weapon in the full game. The developers confirmed this:



			
				Devs said:
			
		

> It's a runtime memory cost, not a disk space issue. You need those anims for the non-combat areas... so they're going to be on disk regardless.
> 
> In order to support exploration in the combat areas, you'd need to have all the anims loaded in memory... so that would be things like the 8-way walks, runs, incline anims, idles, idle twitches, male/female variant overrides, eye noise... etc.
> 
> All in all (iirc) it came out to around 2-4MB, which is relatively significant. Also, as you've guessed, yes - I'm referring to the main game (as well as the demo).


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2012)

Eh, I won't miss it.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> A dreadnought can't safely land on a planet because of how huge it is which is why they  usually hover in orbit over a planet. When it got taken down it wasn't preparing to land it was fighting a reaper ship.
> 
> I get a feeling your talking
> 
> ...



No,a Dreadnaught-class starship can't enter a planet's atmosphere,unless it's a Reaper,so they have to skim the upper parts of the atmosphere and discharge its core like that into the magnetic field of the planet,unlike smaller ships.

And they discharge the drive core so as not to get fried by it discharging into the ship itself.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2012)

How does the holstering issue work when it comes to spontaneous firefights? Like if you were on omega (or any other generally non combative area) and a quest resulted in a firefight erupting.

I just can't see how there could be no holstering animation without everyone running around non combative areas with their guns out....which is honestly something worth complaining about for me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2012)

Demo still not out in Europe. Fuck sake.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah there will be some kind of animation for it. 


With all the "oh its a friendly" moments that you have there will be an animation for putting your gun away as well as whipping it out


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> yeah there will be some kind of animation for it.
> 
> 
> With all the "oh its a friendly" moments that you have there will be an animation for putting your gun away as well as whipping it out



Oh, so all we are losing is the ability to randomly put away our guns in a clearly hostile environment / the ability to randomly pull out weapons in a clearly non hostile environment?

HOW DARE THEY! BIOWARE HATES THEIR FANS AND KILLS KITTENS!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> Demo still not out in Europe. Fuck sake.



Demo is out in Europe.

It's in the "Free Games" section in Origin.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> yeah there will be some kind of animation for it.
> 
> 
> With all the "oh its a friendly" moments that you have there will be an animation for putting your gun away as well as whipping it out


The proble is the holstering problem is actually a technical issue rather than a deliberate design choice. they literally didn't have enough memory to put holstering animation into normal gameplay. So i don't think we will see any holstering animation during normal gameplay (there might see some of them during cutscene though).


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

Broke ass bioware. 


No holstering animation? 


Not buying. 



I am disowning the franchise and developer as a whole. 




Fuck those guys.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 15, 2012)

You people are still hung up on this?


----------



## left4lol (Feb 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Broke ass bioware.
> 
> 
> No holstering animation?
> ...


I'm more concerned by the fact that bioware still hasn't put a gamepad support in their game. I mean they like the only developer out there that didn't have a proper gamepad support for a multiplatform game, despite the fact that their fan has been asking about it since mass effect 1. it's like they didn't even care about it .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 15, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> No,a Dreadnaught-class starship can't enter a planet's atmosphere,unless it's a Reaper,so they have to skim the upper parts of the atmosphere and discharge its core like that into the magnetic field of the planet,unlike smaller ships.


What's stopping them from entering the atmosphere? Nothing

The only reason they don't do this is because they have no reason to(orbitting the planet is more safe and efficient then actually touching down)  because they aren't going to land on a planet (which is really fucking dangerous for such a huge ship to do coming down so fast) in a non emergency scenario. In the scenario from the demo we saw a drednought fighting a reaper in the atmosphere not attempting to land.






Ciupy said:


> And they discharge the drive core so as not to get fried by it discharging into the ship itself.


This makes no sense
They discharge the drive core like that so the ship can begin to orbit the planet its a process and so they don't risk actually landing on a planet for no reason. Its always been convenience more then anything else.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> What's stopping them from entering the atmosphere? Nothing


Actually according to lore it is because their mass effect core wasn't big enough to reduce the ship mass into a save level for entering the orbit. Because most starship isn't very aerodynamic they won't be able to enter the atmosphere without crashing down if they didn't have a large enough mass effect core.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh for the love of god lol 


Its like nobody has ever heard of Google




> _Dreadnoughts are kilometer-long capital ships mounting heavy, long-range firepower. They are only deployed for the most vital missions. A dreadnought's power lies in the length of its main gun. Dreadnoughts range from 800 meters to one kilometer long, with a main gun of commensurate length. An 800-meter mass accelerator is capable of accelerating one twenty-kilogram slug to a velocity of 4025 km/s (1.3% the speed of light) every two seconds. Each slug has the kinetic energy of about 38 kilotons of TNT, about two and a half times the energy released by the fission weapon that destroyed Hiroshima.
> 
> The Treaty of Farixen stipulates the amount of dreadnoughts a navy may own, with the turian peacekeeping fleet being allowed the most. As of 2183, the turians had 37 dreadnoughts, the asari had 21, the salarians had 16, and the Alliance had 6 with another under construction. During the year 2185, the dreadnought count is 39 turians, 20 asari, 16 salarians, and 8 humans. Alliance dreadnoughts are named after mountains of Earth (Everest, Kilimanjaro).
> 
> *Dreadnoughts are so large that it is impossible to safely land them on a planet, and must discharge their drive cores into the magnetic field of a planet while in orbit.* The decks of large vessels are arranged perpendicular to the ship's axis of thrust, so that the "top" decks are towards the front of the ship and the "bottom" decks are towards the rear of the ship._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Zkp472M1z8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

That wasn't a dreadnought that blew up it was a cruiser, the "Dreadnought" they were trying to take down was the Reaper that tore their shit up


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

um. 



No. 




Ashley clearly said, "They are gonna take out that dreadnaught" "Evasive manuevers!!" 

*dreadnaught explodes violently*


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> um.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is A to small to be a Dreadnaught

and B. A cruiser


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

im going to agree to disagree on this one. 


If you were to go to the bioware forums you would see a rather large thread dedicated to the dreadnaught being taken down and the many memebers being upset in the error in the lore of the universe as a whole. 


im not saying they didnt make many mistakes in the way they did it but it IS a dreadnaught.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought Ashley was calling it as a dreadnaught as well.

She may be stupid and xenophobic, but she isn't stupid enough to forget that it took an armada of ships to take down Sovereign.  There's no way she was referring to the Reaper as the ship that was about to be taken out.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

She DID call it a dreadnaught, because it IS meant to be a dreadnaught



She is IN the navy, she isnt gonna call a cruiser a dreadnaught. 



They did it for dramatic effect and ignored NUMEROUS facts in the process 


> "Each of the "tentacles" extending from a Reapers is equipped with a powerful "magnetohydrodynamic" weapon which ejects a stream of molten metal at a fraction of the speed of light which could tear through Carriers in a single sustained burst."

- It took several blasts to destroy the dreadnaught

> Large starships cannot enter the atmosphere of planets. Hell even CRUISERS can only land on low gravity planets 

- Freaking dreadnaught hovering a half mile above the surface


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> That wasn't a dreadnought that blew up it was a cruiser, the "Dreadnought" they were trying to take down was the Reaper that tore their shit up



Ashley was talking about the human ship and it reffered to it as a Dreadnaught.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> im going to agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> 
> If you were to go to the bioware forums you would see a rather large thread dedicated to the dreadnaught being taken down and the many memebers being upset in the error in the lore of the universe as a whole.
> ...


 i ve seen the hell hole BSN has turned into and the fact that this got past 7 pages is really sad

, the ship was firing at the reaper, which is a dreadnaught, and she thought it was gonna go down, she/he was wrong

lets just agree to disagree


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

Where is Krory when i need him


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2012)

Probably playing the demo.  

Who's up to get some multiplayer on Live tomorrow night?  Wait...can we make parties in the demo for multiplayer?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 15, 2012)

EDIT: Forget it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

^There is that too.



forgotten_hero said:


> Probably playing the demo.
> 
> Who's up to get some multiplayer on Live tomorrow night?  Wait...can we make parties in the demo for multiplayer?



360?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Cut it out, dude. I'm allowed to be annoyed. It was nice being able to pan the camera around to see my character.



Cut it out, dude. I'm allowed to disagree and retort. And just pan it around when you're not in combat.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, I don't have early access to the multiplayer so I can't do it tomorrow. Day after, maybe. I'll probably be done working for a bit by then.

And why is everyone being a homo in this thread now? If people wasted their lives nitpicking every single inaccuracy throughout the entirety of _any_ video game lore, we'd all be as old as Methuselah.

Now, fuck you guys, I'm going to go take more screenshots of my Anya Shepard. Maybe fiddle around with the skin color since she looks paler than normal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

when Krory is the voice of reason you know things have gone horribly wrong....


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

I prefer logic.

Or the lacking of inanity.

Here's another picture of my main. This was with the altered face codes... But everyone says she looks anorexic so maybe I'll have to retry the originals (just change the hair) and take more comparison shots.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

she looked better before...


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

It's the exact same facial codes as the first three I posted.

I'm beginning to think you people are just fucking with me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

Krory, theirs some thing about the wrinkle around her mouth, maybe its just the angle *shrugs*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

So, am I gonna have to make an Origin account to get access to the multiplayer?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

No, when I access the multiplayer it says that I do not have an Origin account(I'm PS3)

Also, I noticed in the demo that the Salarian who helps you out (Mordin's former captain) is dead on my files .


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

Kirrahe? YOU LET KIRRAHE DIE?! YOU BASTARD!!!

And not sure what about PS3. That makes no sense. 360 doesn't require one, but I do get the message that I do not have multiplayer access yet because it's not unlocked for me... since no one but the BF3 people get access until the 17th.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Kirrahe? YOU LET KIRRAHE DIE?! YOU BASTARD!!!
> 
> And not sure what about PS3. That makes no sense. 360 doesn't require one, but I do get the message that I do not have multiplayer access yet because it's not unlocked for me... since no one but the BF3 people get access until the 17th.



That might be it.

And no, I didn't let Kirrahe die . Must've been one of the renegade options automatically chosen if you don't play ME 1. Remember, I have only ME 2 for the PS3 .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 15, 2012)

Shit I think Kirahee is dead on a couple of my playthroughs.
No more hold the line


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> I prefer logic.
> 
> Or the lacking of inanity.
> 
> Here's another picture of my main. This was with the altered face codes... But everyone says she looks anorexic so maybe I'll have to retry the originals (just change the hair) and take more comparison shots.



Looks more aged to me than anorexic.
[YOUTUBE]UXLVFnl3WcE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fJn7sV4pIeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

No one ever defines what their definite of "aged" is.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2012)

Just played the PC demo, Earth prologue and started the Salarian mission. Shepard is uncomfortably large on the screen, and the FOV is too low. My head and eyes hurt. Will try to find a way to modifiy FoV tomorrow. If I can't... well, I won't be playing this in 15 minute bursts with an hour break to heal my headache, I can tell you that for a fact. 

Consoles be fucking damned. Will elaborate later, gotta check several things.

By the way, that scene with the kid was really cheesy and just... bad... 

//HbS


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

Shepard is mid 20's right


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> By the way, that scene with the kid was really cheesy and just... bad...
> 
> //HbS



how is is bad. its tragic is what it is, on moment the kid is playing with his toy, the next his parent git ripped to shreds by husks, then he dies.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 15, 2012)

Shepard is like 29-31, you can work it out since they give you the date Shepard was born in the codex


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

31 sounds sexy.

"Waah, waaah, I can't play this game because it makes me uncomfortable and OMFG SO CHEESY."


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2012)

Shit!  Thought Thursday was the 17...


----------



## Bluth (Feb 15, 2012)

The scene with the kid could have been done a lot better, I don't think anyone would argue that, it was a combination of the line done by the kid and the way it was presented, either they needed to give the character a better line and a better voice actor, or they needed to introduce us to the kid a bit more.


To be honest I thought the intro to the game was not as good as it should have been, there should have been more detail about what you did in Arrival, who Vega is, and generally more conversation, but at the same time it wasn't THAT bad.  

It's ridiculous that people would not buy the game because there's no trial to start the game, even if there had been, I don't think people realize how much time would have been required to actually make it good, you can't devote 15-20 minutes to a trial that a lot of people may not have any idea why there is one in the first place, not everyone played Arrival.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not exactly convinced there won't be more on Vega and such in the beginning. I mean, they have said a lot was cut from the game for the demo. The only thing they did say was there is no trial, that already happened. So I'll wait and see. Same thing that half the dialogue was cut out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

Bluth said:


> The scene with the kid could have been done a lot better, I don't think anyone would argue that, it was a combination of the line done by the kid and the way it was presented, either they needed to give the character a better line and a better voice actor, or they needed to introduce us to the kid a bit more.


 I think the  kid was perfectly  used, he was a character made to  die, we don't need more then the fact hew as playing one minute, hiding for his life the next, it say all it needs to really.




> To be honest I thought the intro to the game was not as good as it should have been, there should have been more detail about what you did in Arrival, who Vega is, and generally more conversation, but at the same time it wasn't THAT bad.
> 
> It's ridiculous that people would not buy the game because there's no trial to start the game, even if there had been, I don't think people realize how much time would have been required to actually make it good, you can't devote 15-20 minutes to a trial that a lot of people may not have any idea why there is one in the first place, not everyone played Arrival


 we don't even  no that their isn't a trial, any one can see that they cut out allot on account of (and this is some thing the whiners keep forgetting) IT.IS.A.DEMO

EDIT: they confirmed there's no trial?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

There were several BioWare staff that confirmed the trial takes place off-screen prior to the game.

And a lot of people don't understand the usage of cannon fodder.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

I believe they did yes. 


I mean what are you gonna say at your trial? 


It would be the same no matter what path you took, you sacrificed thousands to save billions. 


/end trial


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

true, could of been a good excuse for a "LAST TIME ON MASS EFFECT".

but really nothing is lost.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I believe they did yes.
> 
> 
> I mean what are you gonna say at your trial?
> ...



The trial was supposed to more be for people that didn't play Arrival.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

I want the trail just to say  "fuck you guys I hope the reapers kill you"


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

I think a sniper rifle and a pistol should be able to give me quick cooldowns, and good weapon efficiency for my Adept .

Definitely gonna use that combination.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

>Sniper rifles

BACK UP OFF MY KOOL-AID, BITCH.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 15, 2012)

Im gonna use Sniper rifle Pistol for my infiltator but i feel like im gonna use just the pistol for my vanguard playthrough


Biotic charges. 


Biotic charges everywhere.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Sniper rifles
> 
> BACK UP OFF MY KOOL-AID, BITCH.



That's my kool-aid Infiltrator bitch .


----------



## Bluth (Feb 15, 2012)

The argument is that a trial would be a wonderful way to roleplay your character, and to be honest it's true.  I would have loved for their to be a trial in the game, but I also realize how that may have been a weird way for the game to begin for those that didn't play Arrival.  

I have also heard that the opening in the demo is the exact same opening as in the version that went gold.  The Sur'Kesh level is obviously a lot different.

I simply thought a bit more explanation as to what is going on in the world would have been good in the opening level.  We don't even get told where on Earth this is taking place.  For those that have kept up with the game they know it's in Vancouver, BC but I think it would have been better to have something that tells you where this is taking place.  For instance they could have simply moved it to Seattle and had the Space Nettle blow up even if the Space Nettle isn't a world wide known landmark it's better than "Generic Future City". 

My point is that the opening isn't perfect, but it isn't bad per say.  There simply could have been a bit more.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

Those with a Facebook:

Look for the Mass Effect 3 Recruitment page. If you sign-up with your Origin account, it seems, you get early MP access.

I am in.  I haven't played yet but I looked through the stuff so I know the races and classes.

@Bluth - Not exact same since Chris Priestly and Mac Walters have both confirmed that dialogue was cut from the ENTIRE demo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sorry Krory to ask, but could you link me to the recruitment page ?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm sorry Krory to ask, but could you link me to the recruitment page ?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Krory, it works .


----------



## Bluth (Feb 15, 2012)

Krory: That's great I really hope it's like that, I heard from Chris that the start was the same, but that could be a misinterpretation of what he said.  It would make sense due to the fact that you have only a few dialog options.  


I'm thinking I'm going to try being infiltrator with only two guns, I also think I might try being an adept with just a pistol, biotic explosions everywhere!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

Fuck, nevermind. That only works for PC users and 360 owners.

Bioware must really hate the PS3 .


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rSGaKtMqB5U[/YOUTUBE]Dat Sniper game play


----------



## Bluth (Feb 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]rSGaKtMqB5U[/YOUTUBE]Dat Sniper game play



That is beautiful


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2012)

How does Adrenaline Rush work online exactly?

And that Infiltrator was bawss. Whippin' ass and taking names.

Infiltrator even showed up the Vanguards and Soldiers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

I played a quick round by myself on multiplayer as a human female Infiltrator.

IT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2012)

i did the thing but i still cant get on mp...

Edit: There We go!


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2012)

After the multiplayer, I'm beginning to think Sentinel is my new class.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Salarian infiltrator. Called him grayman. *sharp intake* Awesome


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

IT SAYS I HAVE TO RECRUIT SOMEBODY! I have no friends on facebook.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2012)

My roommate made a fake account to have someone to recruit because no one was accepting his invite in "a timely manner."  He didn't realize that he sent the invite out five minutes before he made the fake account.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 16, 2012)

After watching that video of multiplayer I really don't understand how anyone can say the combat in ME3 is clunky or unresponsive, it looked outstanding.  It takes a little getting used to with the new controls, but really the combat is really quite good.  It's deep, it adds replay value with the different classes, plus the new guns seem to add a new layer of depth that wasn't there in ME2.


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

Bluth said:


> After watching that video of multiplayer I really don't understand how anyone can say the combat in ME3 is clunky or unresponsive, it looked outstanding.  It takes a little getting used to with the new controls, but really the combat is really quite good.  It's deep, it adds replay value with the different classes, plus the new guns seem to add a new layer of depth that wasn't there in ME2.




On the PC it is a bit clunky to be honest. Spacebar is bound to cover and sprint, so I get stuck behind cover sometimes when I don't want to be.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 16, 2012)

Hana said:


> On the PC it is a bit clunky to be honest. Spacebar is bound to cover and sprint, so I get stuck behind cover sometimes when I don't want to be.



I play 360, so maybe the feel is a bit different, but the A button is basically spacebar, it takes a bit of time to adjust, but I think people will get used to it in time.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Those with a Facebook:
> 
> Look for the Mass Effect 3 Recruitment page. If you sign-up with your Origin account, it seems, you get early MP access.
> 
> ...



Ok, so I signed-up and I invited a friend but I still don't have access.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 16, 2012)

Doe's anyone if any thing will Transfer to the real game?.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 16, 2012)

What do you mean?  

Most of what you see will be in the game, it may be a little smoother, it will also have more dialog than takes place in the demo, but the basic combat feel will be the same as well a lot of the dialog that has been shown.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Bluth said:


> After watching that video of multiplayer I really don't understand how anyone can say the combat in ME3 is clunky or unresponsive, it looked outstanding.  It takes a little getting used to with the new controls, but really the combat is really quite good.  It's deep, it adds replay value with the different classes, plus the new guns seem to add a new layer of depth that wasn't there in ME2.



it plays even better then it looks 

its allot easier to get into cover, and maneuver, the weapons and powers have never felt more powerful but at the same time the enemies are smart as hell.


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

I finally got into multiplayer! I suck so bad. Hahahaha.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 16, 2012)

^The single player demo was great, but the multiplayer I believe will give me an even better idea of what to look forward to, I'm guessing we'll be able to check out some of the new weapons, as well as how it plays when you aren't overloaded with weapons like in the SP demo.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Waah, waaah, I can't play this game because it makes me uncomfortable


Fuck yeah I'm not going to play a game that makes me sick and nauseous. FoV is a bigger problem than many people realise. In ME3 it's so low it literally makes my head hurt so much after 15 minutes that I have to turn off my screen and lie down.

This game is blatantly a typical console port. Low-res textures, Shepard takes up almost quarter of the screen, low FoV, it's all to reduce the number of things the unit has to render, so 7 year old Xbox360 can handle the game.

Shame on you, Bioware. 

Why isn't there an FoV slider or whatever somewhere in the options? Even the fucking *.ini file is encrypted! 

And I waited for so long...

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 16, 2012)

Bluth said:


> ^The single player demo was great, but the multiplayer I believe will give me an even better idea of what to look forward to, I'm guessing we'll be able to check out some of the new weapons, as well as how it plays when you aren't overloaded with weapons like in the SP demo.



Yeah, the MP demo seems to incorporate what the SP demo missed(Sniper rifles, for example.).

It's gonna be sweet .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 16, 2012)

MP was great 
Biotics aren't broken anymore and infiltrator is bad ass


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Fuck yeah I'm not going to play a game that makes me sick and nauseous. FoV is a bigger problem than many people realise. In ME3 it's so low it literally makes my head hurt so much after 15 minutes that I have to turn off my screen and lie down.
> 
> This game is blatantly a typical console port. Low-res textures, Shepard takes up almost quarter of the screen, low FoV, it's all to reduce the number of things the unit has to render, so 7 year old Xbox360 can handle the game.
> 
> ...



I agree. That's why I like the holster option so much. Shepard really shouldn't take up that much of the screen.


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

I could only do 4 waves by myself. HAHAHA. Warp is the shit buffed up though. Really loving Sentinel with the submachine gun with a scope.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

Is multiplayer Pvp?
I hope not


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

So is there any point to playing the soldier in this game? Besides Adrenaline Rush and being able to carry all weapons, what does it have?


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Is multiplayer Pvp?
> I hope not



Nope its co-op, so it is actually fun because your working together. 

I will not stop until I get the Turian Sentinel....I need Overload/Warp.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So is there any point to playing the soldier in this game? Besides Adrenaline Rush and being able to carry all weapons, what does it have?



Concussive shot can carry incendiary, cryo or disruptor ammo types and spam grenades 

So imagine you concussive shot freezing, burning or prolonged stunning and weapon overhating [disruptor] an enemy and the various enemies around them

Wait until you get Warp shredder or TUNGSTEN AMMO
I heard you like holes in your chest Mr. Husk and Friends :33

Warp ammo concussive shot targeting an enemy affected by a squad's biotic power = ???

Why don't you look for yourself ;D

Remember how slam/pull + warp created a huge biotic explosion 
WELL 

Also, soldier can combo all ammo types or rather 2 or more so i heard

HOW DOES AN INCENDIARY CRYO TUNGSTEN CONCUSSIVE SHOT GRAB YOU?
NOT ENOUGH STOPPING POWER?

HOW ABOUT INCENDIARY TUNGSTEN WARP AMMO?
Stun THE BURNING KIND
health damage through the roof
armor damage through the fucking roof
and if that enemy is under the spell of biotics...
WELL YOU KNOW 

and if an enemy has the gall to get back up 
Throw grenades at him before he gets up


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> *Concussive shot can carry incendiary, cryo or disruptor ammo types* and spam grenades
> 
> So imagine you concussive shot freezing, burning or prolonged stunning and weapon overhating [disruptor] an enemy and the various enemies around them
> 
> ...



WHAT!? That is awesome!

And with the cooldown time for powers being what it is....hmm, I need to decide what weapons I don't want to carry


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

I mean seriously in ME2
Pull + Concussive shot = FLY AWAY

Pull + Cryo concussive shot = Fly away and shatter upon landing
Pull + Fire con shot = CRASH AFTER YOU BURN FLYING THROUGH TH AIR
Pull + Disruptor shot + synthetics = GETH PIECES EVERYWHERE
Pull + warp ammo = possible boitic mini warp explsion slamming you at high speed off the map or into a surface 
Pull + shredder/tungsten ammo =  Guys... why is there blood everywhere?


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Fuck yeah I'm not going to play a game that makes me sick and nauseous. FoV is a bigger problem than many people realise. In ME3 it's so low it literally makes my head hurt so much after 15 minutes that I have to turn off my screen and lie down.
> 
> This game is blatantly a typical console port. Low-res textures, Shepard takes up almost quarter of the screen, low FoV, it's all to reduce the number of things the unit has to render, so 7 year old Xbox360 can handle the game.
> 
> ...



It's just pure laziness to not allow one to change the FOV.  Hopefully the ini file won't be encrypted once the full game is out.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

I love Cryo ammo so much  

Also Vanguard mixed in with Liara's singularity is just non-stop rape. Cerberus agent bodies everywhere


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

Adept + Liara

DOUBLE SINGULARITY 
WHAT DOES IT MEAN?

imagine Adept + Liara + Blackstorm

So 2 singularities and a black hole are created in a Cerberus base.
What base?

Oh man
I wanna see if you can spin people with one singularity and catch them with the other one
Like  a merry go round tossing people onto a nearby merry go round
AND THEN BOOM

Mini Nuke Cain goes off


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

Soldier Shep, Kaidan/Liara/Miranda, Garrus/Wrex.

COME AT ME BRO.

And even though I've always loved Soldier because I like the idea of Shep being (relatively) superpowerless, vanguard and adept are going to be ridiculous.

Evil vanguard shep will definitely be 2nd playthrough.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Adept + Liara
> 
> DOUBLE SINGULARITY
> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?
> ...



Oh shit! I'm going to try that actually  

Singularities, Singularities everywhere.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

With Liara on your team
Any Biotic class Shep has will be busted
Adept + Liara = cakewalk DOUBLE SINGULARITIES 
Vanguard + Liara = Charge/shockwave INTO THE SINGULARITY 
Sentinel + Liara = INDESTRUCTIBLE BIOTIC TECH TANK WALKING UP AND DOUBLE SWIPES YOU WHILE YOU ARE IN A SINGULARITY
Or Worse FREEZES YOU and you shatter into pieces


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

Leave it to the sober but drunk on sugar hyperactive video game dumbass to find a new way to have fun with a great game

FIRST PERSON TO TRANSFER 10 ENEMIES FROM SINGULARITY TO SINGULARITY AND RECORD IT TO YOUTUBE GETS 2000 BISON DOLLARS
which is 10000 British Pounds D


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

Im actually going to try that  The singularity juggle  Or singularity shuffle


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

Singularity go round


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2012)

I wish Singularity was the LOTSB talent you get from Liara's "loyalty" for some reason, it's classified as a Loyalty Mission. Don't know why.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2012)

So i have to regain her Loyalty again?  

So much for decisions you make in the first 2 affect the third  I thought in ME3 i would just cut to the chase and pursue a relationship


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

Why can't space lesbianism be easier?
IN THE FUTURE EVEN :<


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't recruit anyone on FB.


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> I can't recruit anyone on FB.



I ended up recruiting myself.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Forever alone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And even though I've always loved Soldier because I like the idea of Shep being (relatively) superpowerless,




I like this human, He understands!

Edit: lol at the  butt hurt pcgamers, so much for the masterace


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck that. My Shep is a force wielding super powered unstoppable killing machine, while Garrus is Batman and Wrex is the JUGGERNAUT!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Garrus is not batman, Garrus is the punisher!! *nerdrage*


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Light side he's Batman, Renegade side he is the punisher.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

no garrus still shoots people in the head ether way


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

Nah, light side garrus is winter soldier, renegade he's the punisher.

And of course, that would make my paragon shep Captain America (but with guns) ha.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

I also play my Shepard like he was  captain america......with a temper.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I also play my Shepard like he was  captain america......with a temper.



So...Ultimate Captain America?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So...Ultimate Captain America?



yes, minus the racisim


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 16, 2012)

I like it when the Shaman Urdnot says "HA! I like this human. *S*he gets it.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

Ultimate Captain America dropped a tank on the Hulk and toss him through a door

MOST INCONSISTENT CAPT EVAR


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Ultimate cap has legit super strength






if any one needs too ill recruit them


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yes, minus the racisim



Wha!? He's not racist, he's just old fashioned! 

/but seriously, yeah he's kinda racist


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

People need to stop being babies about the camera-view. It's not any worse. Go get some glasses or something, kids. You're one in a billion and you don't matter.

So, now that I'm home from working, I shall solo-rock the ME3 multiplayer some more.  Switching between Infiltrator - which I can't get anywhere with solo - and Sentinel - which isn't too bad akshully.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

Will be posting some screens of my main once I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

I should probably do some more of that since I only did like one or two with the original facial code.  Maybe do some more tweaks. I think my main male, Isaac, is just fine though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

i wish there was a better way to unlock the aliens then the packs

i wanna play as a krogan dammit!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Lol.



This is so ridiculously over the top awesome


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Lol.



You have got to be fucking kidding me. I would love to see people fighting for it in the streets.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

Word of advice:

*Avoid ME wiki until launch if you don't want to be spoiled. *


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2012)

Personally, I'm hoping that one lands in the middle of a school.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 16, 2012)

dat femshep 

[YOUTUBE]Ye0Rl16elKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Word of advice:
> 
> *Avoid ME wiki until launch if you don't want to be spoiled. *



They're posting spoilers now? Hypocrites.

I was temporarily banned from ME Wiki for suggesting posting the updated scan of Jack from the artbook in the talk section. Because it was too "spoilerish."


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, it won't spoil YOU in particular, since you already know what it is. 

But I'm kinda shocked that it already has it's own page.

In other news:



One of my favorite voice actors!


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Prothean?




Also, how the fuck do you get credits in multiplayer? : | Is it because I'm doing private by myself that I don't get any?


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Completing the task waves in multiplayer grants credits. You know like hacking a terminal or killing certain targets.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh.

So guess I'm never getting that.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, it is. He already has his own page, which features some information about his initial status, as well as design info under "trivia".


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Overwatch_ 



Any name yet or anything?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Krory_ 



So far, he's known only as The Prothean.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Overwatch_ 



Oh well. I don't know... a lot of people are bitching INCESSANTLY about the Prothean and EDI but I still dig the idea. Everyone's raging like, "RAAWWWRRR Y 4 PROTHEAN LIVE?!" but my God... they take this shit too seriously. I mean, every single series in existence has backtracked or retconned history or come up with some sort of excuse to add something. Remember Goku and Vegeta being the only surviving Saiyans in Dragon Ball? Then twenty more popping up? People really need to get over it.

And frankly, Joker deserves some robotic poontang after everything he's been through. Besides, he and EDI have the best character dialogue dynamic in the series so far.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Overwatch_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Krory_ 



Personally, I dig it. This wasn't much of a shocker, really-I always felt that they would continue to play a key role in one form or another and having a Prothean samurai in your squad sounds pretty tight. 

As for EDI...well, it stands to reason that she would seek new perspectives after she was freed and I have just enough time to arm myself with some cheap Cylon jokes before launch.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Overwatch_ 



I am extremely relieved to find you're one of the more sensible people. After getting a Geth teammate in ME2 after all that happened in ME1, getting a Prothean (IE, Collector) teammate in ME3 after all that happened in ME2 seems like natural progression to me. I'm not entirely surprised either, but that doesn't diminish the awesomeness of it. And yeah, the whole SPACE SAMURAI thing is fucking epic.

And with all that happened with EDI and between her and Joker, this also seems like natural progression. As you said, it stands to reason she would seek new perspectives. Her and Joker got reasonably close and there were all the jokes about it actually IN the game. Not to mention how curious EDI naturally got as it went on. As I said, the best character dynamic was between them.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

So, the announcement I've been waiting for... Razer is officially doing some Mass Effect 3 gear.

A Mass Effect 3 keyboard called the BlackWidow Ultimate. ($139.99)

A Mass Effect 3 mouse called the Imperator. ($79.99)

A Mass Effect 3 dual-sided mousepad called the Vespula. ($34.99)

A pair of Mass Effect 3 earphones called the Chimaera 5.1. ($209.99)

A Mass Effect 3 Onza TE XBox 360 controller. ($59.99)

A Mass Effect 3 messenger bag. ($79.99)

And a Mass Effect 3 iPhone 4 protection case. ($24.99)

Check out the details . They are taking preorders now.


----------



## Hana (Feb 16, 2012)

"Overwatch." "Krory."

"Wrex." "Shepard."


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh.
> 
> So guess I'm never getting that.



just play with alot of  vanguards, they be of off running head long into the enemies while u go get work done


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> One of my favorite voice actors!



I wonder Which Voice he will use


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

My thing is that I've been playing solo. It feels all the more intense.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

Though with everyone getting early access maybe I can play it with my brother.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2012)

ah fuck can't play MP until I get off work


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> My thing is that I've been playing solo. It feels all the more intense.



send me your gamer tag ill draw fire for you when that part comes up


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 16, 2012)

PS3 owners in America, ME 3 multiplayer demo is up .

I'm not sure about the condition of other countries though.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Multiplayer is available for 360 as well!  I thought it opened up to everyone tomorrow.

If anybody is interested, my gamertag is BluthBananas123


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

OMFG
OMFG
TROY BAKER IS VOICING A MASS EFFECT CHARACTER


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, but it's only Kai Leng.

Also, my brother and I just finished a game on ME3 MP (we suck, only got to wave 6) but we got 31337 experience.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

BUT KAI LENG IS LIKE RAIDEN
IN SPAAAAAAACE

also why does femshep run like that? T_T

That's some leet xp :33


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2012)

is there any rewardfor even doing the demo?
i am kind of avoiding the demo O:


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope. No reward at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

the reward is the most awesome of multiplayer.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 16, 2012)

You know what sucks about multiplayer that I forgot about?  You can't really pause the damn game!  You get a call and you're juggling the phone and the controller, it just doesn't work, ugh!  now I missed the call.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> also why does femshep run like that? T_T



They finaly got running right, in previous games it looked like you were jogging, now it looks like your in a hurry


----------



## Butcher (Feb 16, 2012)

Multi palyer Demo is up early FYI for all systems.

Been playing for the past hour. I have not unlocked one race yet, and I bought 3 of those damn packs.

Vanguard did not work for me online, so I'm going to be a Krogan Soldier.


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sexy Mordin_


----------



## Bluth (Feb 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sexy Mordin_



Mordin is like 65 or 70 in Salarian years.  He does have some damn nice battle scares, it's like one of his ears is gone with that pointy things they have on their heads.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd tap that ass.

Been rocking Sentinel in multiplayer a lot. Thinking about trying Infiltrator again but I dunno. I seem to suck at sniping now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

i don't 

My Theme song


----------



## Butcher (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone get a race yet?

So damn hard to get one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

Salarian...i wanted a quarian...


----------



## Butcher (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't got shit .

Hell, I haven't even got an extra weapon yet. Magnum got a Temepest on the first try.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2012)

I have gotten mostly garbage so far. My PC version, I got a Krogan Soldier on my frickin' free one, and my Human Soldier started at Level 5 some how.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2012)

has any one seen an asari?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay, Engineer in MP is now my baby.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

i wanna play with a  Quarrian engineer badly :sad


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Made me LOL


----------



## Bluth (Feb 17, 2012)

Man it feels good to finally complete a mission.  I can only imagine how freakin' hard the gold edition is.  

I must have played about 7 rounds before I got a mission complete, and that was with three people so it made it even better.  

There's a lot of deep strategy in how to go about the multiplayer.  When to use your rockets, medi-gel, and the other one time items, not to mention how to attack some of the objectives.  Very fun multiplayer.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 17, 2012)

Atlas on my left, Atlas on my right. Atlases everywherrrrr 

:sanji


Hope im not the only one in this thread who's made it to wave 11 in gold.


I've got Krogan unlocked, Asari Unlocked and Quarian Unlocked.


Naturally I picked the Krogan + M300 Claymore = enemies get put down in one shot.

Also ME3 multiplayer is a lot more fun than COD, will there be a PVP option?


----------



## Bluth (Feb 17, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Atlas on my left, Atlas on my right. Atlases everywherrrrr
> 
> :sanji
> 
> ...



No there is no PVP, that would be awful, there could be a good little community witht this MP, simply due to the nature of it being co-op.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

they couldn't do pvp with out completely changing the game play and tossing out some of the iconic powers


----------



## Butcher (Feb 17, 2012)

On my very first try with Vanguard we got all the way to Wave 11. There was 4 people. It isn't possible to beat it with less than 4 people. 

Though we made Bronze.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but it's only Kai Leng.
> 
> Also, my brother and I just finished a game on ME3 MP (we suck, only got to wave 6) but we got 31337 experience.



Me and 3 Soldiers got to wave 6 on a Silver challenge. 

I had no idea Soldier's were so popular. I was an Adept, and came in 2nd place on the scoreboard . I'm level 4


----------



## Hana (Feb 17, 2012)

FINALLY!



 

I maxed out overload and warp. Shit is just dying left and right.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2012)

damn it i am still trying to get my claymore 

it just wont drop


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2012)

I went Soldier, another guy was Sentinel, and my friend was an Engineer.  We got Mission complete 3 times.  Unlocked the Mattock, but I'm still trying to get an Asari Vanguard.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmm
WHY ISNT MY BIRTHDAY HERE YET
Mass effect 

MUST
RESIST
DEMOS

MUST
RESIST
EVERYTHING


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2012)

MP IS SO FUN. OMG. I thought it was gonna be sucky like Dead Space but holly shit. The MP is solid enough to stand it's own ground. Oh ME Bioware team Im so sorry for ever doubting you. 

I got enough credits to get 2 veteran packs and bout 4 of the other but I didn't get to unlock any Krogans...


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 17, 2012)

So Yall like the multiplayer?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

My brother doesn't like Mass Effect, but he's totally soaking up this multiplayer.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2012)

So much fun in MP demo.

Even doing those missions solo are lots of fun. I feel like such a BAMF.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh MP is fun huh?HUH!?What happened to...


"Multiplayer is gonna ruin the game! They ruin everything! Bioware is the worse company! They trying to force multiplayer down our throat" 

Fools.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

Me and my friend finished duo bronze challenge with lvl 7 infi and soldier, damn lots of fun.
We also got 2 more spots if anyone wanna join,tell me your origin nickname!


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

I may try to give Infiltrator another shot but having Overload and Incinerate with my Engineer is hella-useful.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait market place? how much.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2012)

It's a free demo bro. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2012)

NO DEMO
DEMO EVIL
MUST RESIST


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

So , nobody is playing the demo on PC ?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm playing it on both PC and PS3.

And for some reason I can't take screens right now.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Does the demo have save import like ME2 demo did?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

No, no import.

Just went back to Infiltrator for MP, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> My brother doesn't like Mass Effect, but he's totally soaking up this multiplayer.



What's with some people only liking multiplayer?
Mass effects great y he no like?


----------



## Circe (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Does the demo have save import like ME2 demo did?


The ME2 demo was released post-game, so no.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What's with some people only liking multiplayer?
> Mass effects great y he no like?



Oh, he wants to play the single-player as well.

He's not much of an RPG person though he does like things like Fallout... but he is also not big on sci-fi. He played ME1 and found it hard to get into so didn't play very long. Though he was mildly interested in ME2 but not enough to play it just for the sake of playing it (needing to get the DLC to 100% holds him back).

Since the first trailer of ME3, though, he's been very interested in ME3. At first he was just going to get it from GameFly though now that he's really digging the multiplayer, he's considering asking for a copy of his own for his birthday in April.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 17, 2012)

Played MP for a couple of hours. Engie class is my favorite <3 Running around with only a pistol, spamming Combat Drones and Incinerate like a boss.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't care what people think. I still think this is awesome.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Also, here is the latest Alliance News Network story... GEE, WONDER WHAT THIS SOUNDS LIKE...

It also conveniently gives a little tidbit about the new character, Diana Allers (before we just new she was a reporter - now we know she is a war correspondent.)



> From: Alliance News Network Information Partners
> 
> September 7, 2186
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

Hahaha thats fucking brilliant  

If this is true then well fucking played Bioware :rofl


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Of course it's true - it's on the internet.

As I said... LOVING IT.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

Whoever playes the MP on PC give me your origin nicknames, we gonna roll some good shit


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm working on decoding the config files so I can modify FoV. I am not impressed, I can edit it in-game, but the cutscenes are ugly. People spawning and despawning in sight. 

I won't be buying ME3 until I can edit it properly.

By the way, singleplayer and multiplayer config files are... one file, so modifying singleplayer file (to get a healthy FOV, for example) will get you Origin-banned for cheating in multiplayer.

Perfect.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2012)

My Origin ID is ItsAwesomeFace IIRC. Not going to be playing though, I'm fairly busy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm disappointed with the Soldier in Multiplayer.  I can't carry all the guns, which was the main reason why I picked that class.  I'll stick with it, but as soon as I unlock the Asari Vanguard, I'm switching over.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

You should be picking the Human Soldier for the Adrenaline Rush, Concussive Shot, and Frag Grenade.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2012)

That's what I'm doing now, but originally I just wanted to switch out weapons depending on how I feel during each wave.  That way, I could snipe one round, rush around with a shotgun in another, and then just use an assault rifle whenever I get bored of the other two.

On another note, unlocked the Phalanx.  Loving that pistol.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

I've only been using the Avenger with every class except my Infiltrator - unlocked a Mantis II only so far.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2012)

I unlocked the Mattock.  I'm enjoying it more than I did in Mass Effect 2.  Is it possible to unlock the Revenant?  I really hope so, I love that gun.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Damnit  the game is mocking me, i  got a drell vangarud instead of an asari..


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't care what people think. I still think this is awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm disappointed with the Soldier in Multiplayer.  I can't carry all the guns, which was the main reason why I picked that class.  I'll stick with it, but as soon as I unlock the Asari Vanguard, I'm switching over.


Soldier is amazing in MP, get that mattock along with maxed adrenaline rush, scrap the sniper so you get faster power cooldowns  and enjoy sniping everyone with your assault rifle.
There is a problem tho, even if you seem to hit the far away targets they take NO dmg .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

I hate fucking phantoms , FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

my infiltrator is so boss, got a nice one 2 combo against most enemies

shield drain, which shocks them, followed by a  sniper round to the chest or head

dropped the pistol now i just role with the mantis


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

I love hitting the Tactical Cloak then taking a pot-shot at a Phantom. BOOM goes the head.

Also, the Mail Slot. So beautiful.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm I'm not sure how I feel about the MP. Played it for a little while and felt a little unimpressed.

Does your stats and stuff wipe out every time you exit the demo? I may try again tomorrow and start unlocking some stuff but I'll be pretty peeved if I have to restart every single time I exit the demo to watch some netflix or something.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I love hitting the Tactical Cloak then taking a pot-shot at a Phantom. BOOM goes the head.



Cloak, Headshot, Cooldown,Cloak, Headshot, Cooldown,Cloak, Headshot, Cooldown,

Repeat for all 11 waves


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Nah, your stats save but the demo stats won't transfer over to the full game.

Now, to wait for the Geth and Prothean Multiplayer DLC Characters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

What would a geth infiltrator get


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 17, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I hate fucking phantoms , FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Fucking Guardians annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

If you guys were Infiltrator, Phantoms and Guardians would be cakewalks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing is more satisfying then sniping through that tiny opening in a guardians shield and then watching there head explode.


----------



## Hana (Feb 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Nothing is more satisfying then sniping through that tiny opening in a guardians shield and then watching there head explode.



I am pretty damn proud of how well I can aim my pistol through that little opening. Sucks that warp doesn't knock the shield off of them.

Those phantoms are a pain, but I learned to just avoid using melee on them and roll away.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you guys were Infiltrator, Phantoms and Guardians would be cakewalks.



Tried using an Infiltrator, forgot to switch off the Mantis. 

Was not a fun session


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you guys were Infiltrator, Phantoms and Guardians would be cakewalks.


My friend is infiltrator  and he gets raped by phantoms


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

then he's doing it wrong


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 17, 2012)

Just went town with the Viper, headshots everywhere.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 17, 2012)

Hana said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm assuming in order to get new races, I should purchase the Veteran Pack's right?


----------



## Circe (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That accent is not Jamaican.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 17, 2012)

Hana said:


> I am pretty damn proud of how well I can aim my pistol through that little opening. Sucks that warp doesn't knock the shield off of them.



Or you could just get behind them as an Adept, fire a Singularity, and let the Warps fly ! It also helps if you have buddies at your side to.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme, you're on PS3 right?

I'm going to give the consoles a try now that I have the chance. Want to play a game?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2012)

looking for some xbox users in about 10-20 min. Imma start playing and unlocking stuff. maybe I'll warm up to the multi-player after giving it more of a chance


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

Mass Effect, SWTOR Writer Leaves BioWare


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2012)

Demo froze twice on me already.

I know which system I'm not getting this for even though I had absolutely no intentions to in the first place


----------



## Butcher (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought 2 basic packs, and 2 Veteran packs and still no Krogan Soldier or Sentinel. 

I'm a level 11 Soldier right now. Adrenaline Rush rocks those fuckers world.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That accent is not Jamaican.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course it isn't. But try telling that to 90% of the internet that is now comparing the Prothean to Jar Jar Binks and proclaiming all Protheans smoke weed and listen to Bob Marley.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> My friend is infiltrator  and he gets raped by phantoms



Tactical Cloak headshot with a Mantis II is enough to stop Phantoms in their tracks.

Which is why my Female Human Infiltrator is codenamed "Apricot."


----------



## Circe (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it isn't. But try telling that to 90% of the internet that is now comparing the Prothean to Jar Jar Binks and proclaiming all Protheans smoke weed and listen to Bob Marley.


Pretty much. I've also seen someone say that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he sounds like Arnold Schwarzenegger. I do not know what the hell is wrong with people's ears. 

It's definitely West African, but it sounds too generic (and slips in some places) to be natural (unless the VA is changing his accent).

I'd put five quid on it being Phil LaMarr.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 17, 2012)

Butcher said:


> I bought 2 basic packs, and 2 Veteran packs and still no Krogan Soldier or Sentinel.
> 
> I'm a level 11 Soldier right now. Adrenaline Rush rocks those fuckers world.



Got a Krogan soldier on my first Veteran Pack.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Circe said:


> Pretty much. I've also seen someone say that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I could excuse people thinking it's Jamaican. I've grown expectant of that kind of thing from your average person. But really? Arnold Schwarzenegger? It's like people trying to pinpoint Tali's accent, jumping from Arabic to Russian.

I might just be easy to please but I kind of dig the voice. Yeah, I can hear where it slips but I guess I'm just so excited for the game to the point where I think almost everything is cool. I dunno, that sort of weird under-water echo type sound makes it sound awesome to me.

And if it is Phil LaMarr, then I just thank God it's not as bad as the voice he did for Sam B. Though that has just as much to do with Dead Island's writing than anything.


----------



## Neji (Feb 17, 2012)

Main characters and Drell Vanguard and Salarian Infiltrator. I hate Salarians as a race so much, but the inf is so sick in MP. I still haven't been able to get the Turian that I was. Most interested in getting the sent, but I'll settle for soldier. Anyone else get a Turian?


----------



## Circe (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I suppose I can understand Russian, but Arabic? Really? Reminds me of when ME2 was first released and a bunch of NA gamers were swearing Miranda was English.

And yeah, I actually really like the voice (might be biased, though. ME needs moar Africans), and as the butthurt increases, so does my affinity for it. Quite hilarious that people are decrying BioWare for not giving him an "alien" accent.

...You know, like the many we've come across previously.

Lol Sam B I blame the writing for that. I was sceptical at first, but Samurai Jack as a squad mate? Hell yes.




Edit: 'Sup, Neji.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I don't know where people get Arabic from. And that's only the most common shit I see. Lord knows what some of the more off-the-wall shit people in the far recesses of the internet come up with.

I think I feel the same way. The more I see people stomp their feet and start boycotting everything, the more I cackle and drum my fingertips against each other and relish in it. As I mentioned to Overwatch, I know most people think the whole _idea_ of a Prothean squadmate is ridiculous (Yes... because _nothing_ in media has been retconned... or in-universe "facts" turned out to be not true. If everything said in-universe was true, the Reapers wouldn't be coming and ME3 would end with Shepard going into an institution as he commits genocide to try and prove it), but I'm digging the whole thing.

And just... what is an alien accent? That's what I always want to ask people. I don't know about you, but I've never met any aliens and I'm not about to say that every life form in Jupiter _doesn't_ speak with an Australian accent. I don't have that kind of knowledge.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



also Its not like the fate of the last surviving group of Prothens wasn't left ambiguous


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Suffice it to say: People are stupid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Suffice it to say: People are stupid.



Council is stupider


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Council is stupider



That it is. **


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

So, Apricot is now level 9.

I don't know what I'll do when I unlock Quarian or something... guess I could still use the codename "Apricot." Such a perfect codename.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 17, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Got a Krogan soldier on my first Veteran Pack.


My luck sucks .

Anyone on PS3 notice there are hardly any sessions that have 4 players?


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2012)

anyone on PC? wanna add me to your friend list?


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2012)

So I _finally_ got to play the demo. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm excited. I do have to say that the second half >>> the first. I remember reading somewhere that the first part was something they created a while ago. Well, it shows. The graphics were so/so. And Anderson's "running" was delightful. I mean I still fapped throughout the whole thing, but it wasn't as intense a fapping as I'd hoped. Second half was amazing visual-wise. My hand got some exercise there. 

I couldn't get the multiplayer to really work, though. I logged into a match and the host left about 2 minutes in and then the same thing happened AGAIN the next time I tried to play. Then I somehow ended up in a game with only one other person and we got our asses kicked. I tried again and, again, ended up in a room with only one other person. Maybe it was just a weird time or something. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn i cant even look at youtube comments with out getting spoiled


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 18, 2012)

Butcher said:


> My luck sucks .
> 
> Anyone on PS3 notice there are hardly any sessions that have 4 players?



One of the few times I had a 4-person lobby is when I was trying to invite you.

Is there a way to invite someone and _then_ enter a lobby?


----------



## Hana (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone else heard about this?



Not that I needed an excuse to watch the Walking Dead this week, but hey I have another reason! It looks like the reaper is blowing up my house...it really looks like my house. That's just awesome.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prothean sounds...fine.  I don't really know what to think, it's so out of the ordinary, especially when considering what Vigil sounded like as well as the brief warning message you heard on Ilos.  It is certainly West African, if you want to hear a true Jamaican accent you can listen to Little Jacob in GTAIV, it's a lot different.  

as a side does anyone else remember Phil LaMarr from when he did Mad TV?




Above: that is an awesome picture, that would be a great movie poster.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

Bluth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Virgil was an AI, he sounded monotone iam not surprised a living prothean sounds like he has a personality

and the  warning message was  so completely broken you couldn't glean any thing form that ether


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 18, 2012)

Singularity is the most haxxed shit ever. 



Problem, Phantom?

Asari Commandos are never this good in single player


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

that's cause they go up against Shepard


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 18, 2012)

Hana said:


> Anyone else heard about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I needed an excuse to watch the Walking Dead this week, but hey I have another reason! It looks like the reaper is blowing up my house...it really looks like my house. That's just awesome.



That must be the Reaper everyone shuns. 

"Sorry, Mac, but you drew the short straw again. Why don't you go blow up Kansas while we teabag New York?"


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 18, 2012)

*HOLY F***ING S***!* that looks like the most iconic scene in The Walking Dead...



Only it's not going to suck like the travesty that is "The Walking Dead on AMC"


----------



## Butcher (Feb 18, 2012)

Koppachino said:


> One of the few times I had a 4-person lobby is when I was trying to invite you.
> 
> Is there a way to invite someone and _then_ enter a lobby?


No idea. 

Maybe hosting games would get me 4 players .


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

Hana said:


> Anyone else heard about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I needed an excuse to watch the Walking Dead this week, but hey I have another reason! It looks like the reaper is blowing up my house...it really looks like my house. That's just awesome.



Everyone and their momma knew about this.  I'll just YouTube. Not worth watching WD for.




Bluth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm with Zen-aku on this one. It was quite obvious that with the monotony of Vigil's speaking that it was just a computerized voice - I was never under the impression that the Protheans would look or sound at all like Vigil. Just didn't seem logical.




And seriously... are some homos allergic to spoiler-tags or something?


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2012)

Butcher said:


> No idea.
> 
> Maybe hosting games would get me 4 players .



make it a private game and then open it up to public after ur friend has been invited


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 18, 2012)

Virgil was BADLY damaged after 50K+ years of just lying around, decaying. So it's understandable that he'd be distorted and fractured.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy fucking shit.

The beta on the PS3 is absolutely fucking terrible. It wins a good 2/10 from me. Buggy as shit, the matchmaking system is terrible, you can't find a good game, you fall of the map, and you get glitched around cover. That and the melee system is still incredibly awkward. I'm just chilling under the map waiting for the match to end to get my XP.

What the fuck Bioware? I didn't have these issues on PC.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2012)

Sexbawks master race.  MP has been an excellent experience for me so far. 

Oh and in regards to that Walking Dead ME3 image. :33


Is it still your house Hana?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2012)

It was excellent for me too... on the PC 

PS3 was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Sexbawks master race.  MP has been an excellent experience for me so far.



Indeed


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2012)

what are your origin names? let's play some MP together sometimes xD


----------



## Hana (Feb 18, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Oh and in regards to that Walking Dead ME3 image. :33
> 
> 
> Is it still your house Hana?



It even has the fucking chimneys! If it weren't the lack of the pine tree farm across the road, I'd have to wonder. Actually my road is also paved at least. 

Pfft sexbawks. PC master race.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 18, 2012)

Muk: Don't got Origin, 360 name is "Jiggledaddy86"

The Boss: Yeah, too bad that seasons sucks so bad that the picture is still disgraceful. The one I posted is way better and way more iconic to the REAL The Walking Dead. But I do admit the ME3 poster you showed was A LOT closer to the one I showed, but mine is still the better choice between Hershel's Farm & Atlanta. Especially since Earth looks more like Atlanta in The Walking Dead.

PS: If you cann't tell, I'm trolling.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Holy fucking shit.
> 
> The beta on the PS3 is absolutely fucking terrible. It wins a good 2/10 from me. Buggy as shit, the matchmaking system is terrible, you can't find a good game, you fall of the map, and you get glitched around cover. That and the melee system is still incredibly awkward. I'm just chilling under the map waiting for the match to end to get my XP.
> 
> What the fuck Bioware? I didn't have these issues on PC.



hmm this happened to me once on the 360, i think it was cause i was playing with a vangaurd


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Holy fucking shit.
> 
> The beta on the PS3 is absolutely fucking terrible. It wins a good 2/10 from me. Buggy as shit, the matchmaking system is terrible, you can't find a good game, you fall of the map, and you get glitched around cover. That and the melee system is still incredibly awkward. I'm just chilling under the map waiting for the match to end to get my XP.
> 
> What the fuck Bioware? I didn't have these issues on PC.



I haven't had any of these problems, except for the matchmaking. Fucking terrible .


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

>Playing a PC/sexBawkz game on the PS3

Well, there's your problem right there.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Playing a PC/sexBawkz game on the PS3
> 
> Well, there's your problem right there.



I don't have enough money to upgrade my PC, and I sure as hell am not getting another console anytime soon.

I'm sure that the single-player won't be a fuck up though . The only thing that was wrong in ME 2 is that the sound effects were about 2-3 seconds off.

In the ME 3 demo, the sound was just right .


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

According to a few publications, the PS3 demo is quite obviously sub-par in comparison to others.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> >PS3
> 
> Well, there's your problem right there.



Fixed for absolute truth


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2012)

PS3 version sucks?

Good....good *rubs hands evily*

Also I'm currently struggling with Infiltrator, but I'll be damned if I'm a sentinel (despite being incredibly useful having full teams of them and I enjoy snipers more).

I'm still trying to figure out what class is best for me though so I'm experimenting but it's hard to find a good game. I'm on live now, add me : DedValve


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally managed to get through all 11 waves on Bronze.  Yeah, yeah, I suck. But still not bad for me and my ME-noob brother.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2012)

I made it to wave 8 on bronze then the game said we won even though nobody died or quit o_0

At first I thought Bronze only goes up to 8.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2012)

You have GOT to be shitting me. Game is FPS locked at 60. Testing fan-made Coalesced.bin editor. If it works properly, I will buy it. If not, fuck Bioware.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

quit with the moonspeak, sister.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

So I've been playing the game... you know, the way you're supposed to and not whining about it because it's fine...

...and I get three Veteran Packs... and with them three Drell Vanguards. :sanji

I DO NOT WANT YOUR DRELL VANGUARDS.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Finally managed to get through all 11 waves on Bronze.  Yeah, yeah, I suck. But still not bad for me and my ME-noob brother.



I remember when I first beat 11 waves on Silver. Me and 3 random dudes duking it out with Phantoms, Atlases and Guardians/Centurions. 

No idea how we survived


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

i have no problem with phantoms.

its engineers i hate with a vengeance.

i make it  my personal mission to  take them out  ahead of any thing else, even Atlas's


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2012)

Speaking of Engineers. 

I love Chain Overload + Neural Shock


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

Related to what we saw lastnight


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]DC82w2lvUrw[/YOUTUBE]

More dialogue from the Brothean


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

God I love it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he reminds me of the Martian manhunter.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 18, 2012)

Played for a few rounds on a friends account, level 20 vanguard. 


I was BEASTING on the silver but got raped on gold. 


The phantoms are easy as pie with the vanguard. 


With fully leveled melee and charge all you have to do is charge and melee. You win.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

Popping a Phantom's head mid-flip with a sniper rifle is much more satisfying


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2012)

I just have my Combat Drone blow it away with rockets. Let's see it flip around without any legs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2012)

I like cloaking then shooting them in the back of the head mafia style.

you know beat them at their own game, Death by Irony.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2012)

I also love when they flip INTO a sticky grenade I throw.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 18, 2012)

Funny you mention Fliping Phantoms in a match I had this morning (PS3 version) my friend fired a Cobra missile at an ATLAS and a Phantom caught it with it's teath head and it survived. Plenty of rage to be had I assure you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2012)

MyNindoForever said:


> Funny you mention Fliping Phantoms in a match I had this morning (PS3 version) my friend fired a Cobra missile at an ATLAS and a Phantom caught it with it's teath head and it survived. Plenty of rage to be had I assure you.



did u kill it?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 19, 2012)

So I'm on origin. I THINK it's the same as my X Box Gamer Tag, Jiggledaddy86. I got a level 5 soldier off of three missions. I hate it when people DON'T got mics. Everything's easier with mics. Fuck the Sniper Rifle, give me the Shotgun and I help own so bad.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2012)

my origin tag is ubasrawr

add me and let's pwn some 

got a lvl 20 vanguard with only a shot gun. oh i love charging and shooting them, cool down is down to 5 secs or so


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 19, 2012)

Anderson's sprinting in the demo is glorious.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm hoping ME3s soundtrack will be on par if not better than ME2, Oh and yesterday I made a comment saying Singularity was a haxxed power. I meant to say STASIS is a haxxed power.


Phantom moving around too much? Calm that sum bitch down!


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 19, 2012)

Where be that cinematic trailer?


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWjPRsYZlFw[/YOUTUBE]


Don't know if it was posted, enjoy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> quit with the moonspeak, sister.


What does that mean? 


Krory said:


> So I've been playing the game... you know, the way you're supposed to and not whining about it because it's fine...


No, it isn't fine. I wish I could "play the game the way you're supposed to" (what the fuck does that even mean), but I can't, because the narrow FOV gives me a vicious headache and nausea after 15 minutes.

I also noticed a dangerously low ratio of people able to point out flaws to people who suck Bioware's dick with joy on their faces, so I decided to start acting like the former.


This game reeks of consolification, it's almost disgusting. Bioware completly forgot it's PC roots. Narrow FOV, huge Shepard, no holster, low-res textures, overblown light, FPS lock*...

*this will cause the game not to be as smooth as it could be. My PC could probably render it at way more FPS. Hooray for consoles holding back developers yet again.

//HbS


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWjPRsYZlFw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Don't know if it was posted, enjoy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2012)

1:09 , what is that?
1:26 , is that a Keeper attacking someone?

Good trailer.

edit:
wait what  they're sending ME3 copies to space, or higher atmosphere, with meteorologic balloons as an advertisement  way before planned day of release. After some time they WILL come back to Earth. I wonder what will happen if you find one.

Meh, they'll all end up in an ocean anyway.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe I'll shoot one down.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> No, it isn't fine. I wish I could "play the game the way you're supposed to" (what the fuck does that even mean), but I can't, because the narrow FOV gives me a vicious headache and nausea after 15 minutes.
> 
> ...



what are you complaining about on the fov? its on 3rd person.

the only peripheral vision issue is the relative large shepard body other than that you can't really complain about fov.

low texture, its probably a demo port from the xbox with its 2gb restriction/ or a direct port from the xbox version.

fps is probably also linked to the fact they just directly ported from the xbox demo.

and its a demo that has a 2 month old build. i'd start complaining if its the same in the final product.

also mass effect has always been first and foremost a console game. came out first on xbox before being ported to pc.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 19, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I'm hoping ME3s soundtrack will be on par if not better than ME2, Oh and yesterday I made a comment saying Singularity was a haxxed power. I meant to say STASIS is a haxxed power.
> 
> 
> Phantom moving around too much? Calm that sum bitch down!



It's more epic than, atleast from teh demo (WHICH IS TOO SHORT). I'm having fun using an Assault Rifle/Shotgun. I'm getting my fitness up so I can also hold a Tempest and get more umph along with my squads.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh the topic of music - the one song at the end of the Vancouver part of the demo alone trumps ME2's soundtrack.

And I'm actually looking forward to the Walking Dead for once now.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 19, 2012)

The demo is cool right.... 'cause right now the only feedback I've got (since i cant play it yet) is the trolling on the bioware forum


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> did u kill it?



No we all died in that hallway which is why those on PS3 have been calling Phantoms Ninjas


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> The demo is cool right.... 'cause right now the only feedback I've got (since i cant play it yet) is the trolling on the bioware forum



In my opinion, the single-player demo is kind of balls. I mean the actual gameplay is great, everything looks really amazing. But there's a lot to be desired. They leave out weapon and armor customization (though the weapon and armor mods are still in the demo - you can pick them up but do nothing with them). It's very short, and you only experience three squadmates (one of which is temporary but the other two are epic).

There's very, very little in choices with dialogue but it's been confirmed this was also done specifically for the demo - it was all cut out (Mac Walters, the writer, has said it's very rare to see anything less than three dialogue choices per group - all the ones in the demo only have two).

The second half of the demo gives you a crash course in the new weight system - basically every weapon has weight. The higher your weight, the slower the recharge for your abilities are. It slogs you down with a Mattock, Predator, Tempest and Eviscerator no matter what class you start up, so the powers are very, very slow going (compared to the first half in which they are super fast since you only have a pistol, but you only get one power there).

So far, the multiplayer is very, very awesome. You have to buy "packs" to unlock new weapons, mods, or characters and the only way to get money is waves 3, 6, 10, and 11 (there's only 11 waves). It's pretty difficult to do by yourself when you start at first, though higher level you could easily do lower challenges. There's not much to the MP in the demo though - only one type of enemy (Cerberus), and only two maps. Hopefully there will be a lot more in the full thing, but if you can unlock them, all the character classes seem really fun.

Overall, the demo can be kind of disappointing but it's only because I was hoping for a bit more - even a bit of weapon customization and armor customization (which you do get a taste of in multiplayer, though).


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 19, 2012)

The multi player is hard, but god damn if it's not fun. Anyone know a site that'll make me an x box 360 gamer card for sigs?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> The multi player is hard, but god damn if it's not fun. Anyone know a site that'll make me an x box 360 gamer card for sigs?





This thread has a slew of sites.


----------



## Hana (Feb 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> In my opinion, the single-player demo is kind of balls. I mean the actual gameplay is great, everything looks really amazing. But there's a lot to be desired. They leave out weapon and armor customization (though the weapon and armor mods are still in the demo - you can pick them up but do nothing with them). It's very short, and you only experience three squadmates (one of which is temporary but the other two are epic).
> 
> The second half of the demo gives you a crash course in the new weight system - basically every weapon has weight. The higher your weight, the slower the recharge for your abilities are. It slogs you down with a Mattock, Predator, Tempest and Eviscerator no matter what class you start up, so the powers are very, very slow going (compared to the first half in which they are super fast since you only have a pistol, but you only get one power there).



That was the worst part about the single player demo. It made playing anything other than vanguard or soldier almost impossible on insanity.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

I still did very well as an Infiltrator, personally. Just had to be patient at times instead of rushing. At first I kept rushing, worrying about the pod integrity, but I realized it was just making me screw up more. It also made me feel like a shitty Infiltrator at first but I'm getting back into the swing of it. And I'm in love with my fem-Human Infi, Apricot.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tymexiU-T1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Those who have played through Silver challenge on MP - can you give a roundabout earning for waves 3 and 6 for completing the objective?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally beat Silver yesterday. :33 So many credits and exp. Feels so good. Gonna try to beat Gold before ME3 is release. 

They change the objective around don't they? Well if it's the same I never notice it.  

Anyways, teamwork is key. Stick together and shit is a cake walk. It's also a bonus if your team works well together. :33

I still don't haven't unlock any Krogan or turian class.  

*BTW does anyone know if we get to keep these MP stats when the games is out or will it be rebooted? *


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

It has been said numerous times that _*nothing*_ from the demo carries over. Though I suppose they could always change their minds but there will probably be people who have maxed everything already, so...

Bronze is a super-breeze with my brother and I though we are fairly high-leveled I think.  We prefer playing on FBG, he takes one side of the first L-shaped building, I take the other.  And yeah, challenges change but the amount earned remains fairly close depending upon the wave (we usually get around 2000-2500 for wave 3 and 3000-4000 or so for wave 6, depending on how fast we do it).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess staring from 0 would give me more reasons to play MP. I seriously lose track of time playing MP. 

I remember when bronze was harder than the normal setting in the single player. Oh boy.  

Kory if you want to team up send me an invite, or I'll send you one when party isn't full. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Mebbe. :33 My brother and I typically don't like playing online with people... no offense - just in general we're not usually multiplayer people - even in Gears of War 3 we do private games 95% of the time. Has to do with our weird social awkwardness - we don't even use headsets or anything. 

When we first started, I wanted to cry because we sucked so bad and my brother hadn't played ME before (but he plays a lot of Gears). But we're getting better.


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2012)

i only do silver now adays. if you complete all 11 waves u earn around 30k credits, so that's 1 veteran pack of goodies 

and if you are really careful you can level up your lower level characters once u max out at lvl 20 :3

also a vanguard with just a shotgun is fucking awesome at lvl 20

the charge is so quick on reboot and even on gold difficulty it makes it a lot of fun to play. however as boss said team work is key and its hard to find a good team in a pug


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2012)

*Krory*: Quite alright. I just thought you guys might want a helping hand or something, but if not, no biggie.  
Same here. I was expecting Bronze to play like Normal on single player, but I'm glad they made it a challenge. It had to be done that way or MP would be to easy.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Anyways, teamwork is key. Stick together and shit is a cake walk. It's also a bonus if your team works well together. :33



Definitely. It's kind of hard trying to waft through Centurions, Phantoms, and 50 assault troopers to revive someone on the other side of the map.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah. I'm actually surprised that I see most people saying that they like the difficulty. I expected a lot of whiners and people throwing hissy-fits but I've definitely seen many more people saying, "NO! DON'T MAKE IT EASIER. I KILL YOU."

I need to try and pay a bit more attention to whenever Walking Dead comes on so I can catch that trailer.  Or at least know when to look for it on YouTube.

@Mist Puppet - Unless you're an Infiltrator. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

You and your infiltrator propaganda


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 19, 2012)

Soldiers be where it's at. Something I DO wonder. I'm a Soldier, and I use Adrenaline Shot A LOT. Do my teammates feel the effect of my Adrenaline Shot? Or is it just me?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Adrenaline Rush*

And no, not as far as I can tell. My brother plays a Human Male Soldier for now and although he doesn't use it often, when he does, it doesn't seem to affect anything.

@Mist Puppet - Infiltrator is excellent for multiplayer. You stay invisible when reviving teammates, or doing the activating/hacking missions so it's ideal.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Mist Puppet - Infiltrator is excellent for multiplayer. You stay invisible when reviving teammates, or doing the activating/hacking missions so it's ideal.



Yeah, I know. The cloak has saved my ass more times than I can count. 

But I always drift back to my Engie.


----------



## Neji (Feb 19, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWjPRsYZlFw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Don't know if it was posted, enjoy.


Now I need to change my underwear


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 19, 2012)

Some "highlights" from the demo:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gayz4s82LHs[/YOUTUBE]





The only thing I hope they fix at this point is the running animation.


And what's up with the rumoured "ultra textures" on the PC?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2012)

Even in that video when I hear Kaidan's voice... :fapfapfap


----------



## FFLN (Feb 19, 2012)

It'll be nice if there are Ultra textures provided by Bioware. Using 3rd party tools to add them into ME2 causes some instability and strange graphical glitches.

Oh, and ME3 multiplayer rocks. It's probably distracted many ME players from completing their ME1 or 2 playthroughs.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 19, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Even in that video when I hear Kaidan's voice... :fapfapfap



Women can't fap, scrub.

I was wondering if Adrenaline Rush worked for my teammates or not. Fitness is still way more important.


----------



## TSC (Feb 19, 2012)

Yesterday I got the new Art of Mass Effect Universe artbook in mail. It's awesome and has concept arts from all three games including the new one going to come out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> No, it isn't fine. I wish I could "play the game the way you're supposed to" (what the fuck does that even mean), but I can't, because the narrow FOV gives me a vicious headache and nausea after 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> No, it isn't fine. I wish I could "play the game the way you're supposed to" (what the fuck does that even mean), but I can't, because the narrow FOV gives me a vicious headache and nausea after 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Ya know, I was playing the demo earlier today, and I realized something:

Why in the hell am I doing this? It's not like after I buy 8 veteran packs, I'll get to keep my Salarian Infiltrator anyway when the game comes out .


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

ITT: Console owners not giving a shit about the PC and Bioware's ignorance towards the PC version's issue.

The FOV is a serious problem for us PC users. Seriously, just give us a slider option. It's not that hard to make it, and not giving us the option is just wrong. I'm sure we will be given the option to holster our weapons in the actual game to get rid of the problem outside of combat, but a FOV option from Bioware isn't likely.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Women can't fap, scrub.
> 
> I was wondering if Adrenaline Rush worked for my teammates or not. Fitness is still way more important.



I already answered - I do not think so. My brother plays Soldier and I've never experienced anything from him using his Adrenaline Rush.




Magnum Bookworm said:


> Ya know, I was playing the demo earlier today, and I realized something:
> 
> Why in the hell am I doing this? It's not like after I buy 8 veteran packs, I'll get to keep my Salarian Infiltrator anyway when the game comes out .



Same here. I know none of this will matter but it's SO FUCKING FUN. I can't stop playing.

My brother and I just went out and got those Razer Onza TE contorllers. So... sexy... I am so in love with this controller and definitely want the ME (N7) one that they have.

I've been rocking a Quarian Engineer lately but I may go back to Apricot because I wub her. If I get a Quarian Infiltrator or Turian Sentinel, though...

And it's not that I don't give a shit about your problems. It's that I played the PC version and it doesn't bother me so I don't care so deal with it. For such a master-race, they sure complain the most. So yeah... I guess it is that I don't give a shit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> My brother and I just went out and got those Razer Onza TE contorllers. So... sexy... I am so in love with this controller and definitely want the ME (N7) one that they have.



Wait is this multiplayer split screen?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

No, it's not.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah. We're definitely considering getting a second copy of the game now. Maybe pick one up for my brother's birthday in April or something so we can rock multiplayer again.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Must.Resist.Multiplayer!!!!!

I'm going back the Old West with John Marston. I need to get away from Mass Effects pull....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2012)

Muk said:


> what are you complaining about on the fov? its on 3rd person.


And how exactly is this relevant? Of course, if it was an FPS, it'd be unplayable, but it still is a problem in TPS.


Muk said:


> the only peripheral vision issue is the relative large shepard body other than that you can't really complain about fov.


It's still lower than what I am comfortable with. I sit relatively close to my screen, and our brains are not really designed to deal with a loss of around 90 degrees of peripheral vision. Many people share this issue. Some went as far as to risk an Origin ban and decode&edit Coalesced.bin.


Muk said:


> low texture, its probably a demo port from the xbox with its 2gb restriction/ or a direct port from the xbox version.
> 
> fps is probably also linked to the fact they just directly ported from the xbox demo.
> 
> and its a demo that has a 2 month old build. i'd start complaining if its the same in the final product.


I hope you're right. Because the graphics reminded me of... 2007's  C&C3 missions that take place during the day, in Blue Zone cities. When it struck me that this game is designed to work with prehistoric hardware, it almost disgusted me. I wish Xbox720 and PS4 came faster, that way we'd finally move on technologicly, instead of feeding the weakest player (Xbox360) the best bits.


Muk said:


> also mass effect has always been first and foremost a console game. came out first on xbox before being ported to pc.


Yeah, but the first one didn't take as much console shit as the third does. ME2 was okay in that regard as well, though limiting RPG aspects to non-linear story wasn't that cool. Borderlands is more of an RPG than ME2, gameplay-wise.


The World said:


>





Awesome said:


> ITT: Console owners not giving a shit about the PC and Bioware's ignorance towards the PC version's issue.
> 
> The FOV is a serious problem for us PC users. Seriously, just give us a slider option. It's not that hard to make it, and not giving us the option is just wrong. I'm sure we will be given the option to holster our weapons in the actual game to get rid of the problem outside of combat, but a FOV option from Bioware isn't likely.


Yeah. FOV is a bigger problem than color blindness, except the former is discovered less often, because it manifests only when you play a low-FOV game.

Sorry guys, I am a PC player, I also have standards, and I don't intend to suck on anyone's cock just because they made great games in the past. 

//HbS


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

I only posted those pics because Infiltrator has awesome sniping skills and now it has awesome bitch slapping skills.  

Infiltrator confirmed for best class. :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sorry guys, I am a PC player, I also have standards, and I don't intend to suck on anyone's cock just because they made great games in the past.
> 
> //HbS



its always fun to watch Butthurt Pc gamers deal with the fact they are not the center of the gaming universe


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Ironic... the type of gamers that always brag about how they can _make_ everything the way they like it... are the ones that want to be the most babied.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Should just make your own game if you're not satisfied.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, the demo is so fun.  I unlocked three Asari Adepts in a row, which was a bummer because I still want to get the Asari Vanguard.

Playing as Krogan Soldier if fun though.  I just run around bashing people to death.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its always fun to watch Butthurt Pc gamers deal with the fact they are not the center of the gaming universe



We never were the center of the universe in the eyes of the developers. Never was, never will be. The fact of the matter is, developers are just porting their games over from their console versions while barely optimizing them for PC. Bioware isn't that bad when it comes to PC games, they are actually very good at it. They don't just do straight ports.

But why can't they just give us an FOV option?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Playing as Krogan Soldier if fun though.  I just run around bashing people to death.



Shotgun + Krogan melee = instant death


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2012)

Dat trailer


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw the trailer. Pretty awesome .


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Lemme go watch that trailer nao.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

Aside from Ashley looking even _more_ like Michael Jackson, that was pretty fucking epic.

Hilarious tidbit: I watched the video on YouTube. So there was this annoying ad.

The thing is... the ad for this trailer? Yeah, it was the teaser for the trailer.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> So I've been playing the game... you know, the way you're supposed to and not whining about it because it's fine...
> 
> ...and I get three Veteran Packs... and with them three Drell Vanguards. :sanji
> 
> I DO NOT WANT YOUR DRELL VANGUARDS.



AT LEAST YOU FUCKING GET SOMETHING. I'm at a point in the MP where I can use my infiltrator or Engineer and blitz through bronze missions in about 18 minutes each time and get 20,000 credits with my friends and I played this MP straight for about 4-5 hours, I got shit.

I only want a Turian Sentinel or a Salarian Engineer and a Widow or Viper. But no, one friend gets a Turian Sentinel AND a Viper, another gets a Salarian Engineer, and one gets a Krogan AND a Widow! 

Meanwhile I get Sniper Barrel 1, sniper barrel 2, sniper barrel 3, tempest 1, temptest 2, teptest 3 oh and some other completely useless shit! 

On the other hand I'm absolutely hooked on this mp, like all other games this relies on friends and when you have them, hot damn this mp is fun....now I just need $60 to get this game


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I've been rocking a Quarian Engineer lately



I am so jelly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2012)

they took allot form the "Stars" halo 3 trailer but its all good as thats one of the best video game trailers ever.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 19, 2012)

In the full release of the game will male quarians be playable? I really prefer them to female quarians plus it would add much more variety.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 19, 2012)

At least you guys actually get races. I've bought about 5 veteran packs, a shit load of recruit packs, and the only race I've gotten out of them is Salarian.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

I was going to bargin bin this until I saw that sweet CE for ME3. So sick I tell ya.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2012)

Are there any more Collector's Edition available?  Last I heard, they were out.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Are there any more Collector's Edition available?  Last I heard, they were out.



I'm going to check my local Gamestop to see if they have any more PS3 versions though and if my Gamestop dont have it I'll get it at Amazon...even though I hate preordering on there.

 They are sold out....er preordered out everywhere for the 360 version from my understanding though.

EDIT: Fuck it I preordered from Amazon....sigh.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2012)

My Salarian Infiltrator's name: Hold The Line.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw the trailer, it was pretty sick.  My roommate saw it, and his first comment was, "Well BioWare got it right.  They put in Ashley and left Kaidan on Virmire."


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 19, 2012)

friend.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just saw the trailer, it was pretty sick.  My roommate saw it, and his first comment was, "Well BioWare got it right.  They put in Ashley and left Kaidan on Virmire."



I hope you slapped the taste out of his mouth.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 19, 2012)

level 16 soldier, STILL NO KROGAN


----------



## Byrd (Feb 19, 2012)

The World said:


> I hope you slapped the taste out of his mouth.



Everyone knows Ashley > Kaiden


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Everyone knows Ashley > Kaiden



Well it's fact so duh.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 19, 2012)

How many veteran packs do I have to buy before I unlock any new characters!  I must have bought about 8-10 and I haven't got a single new character not even the male version of a class, this blows.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

Played Vanguard since I got the EXP pack for it, probably the most fun I've had in MP yet. 

Just charging foes with reckless abandon, who knew it could be so liberating.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm gonna do my final ME2 run... I finally settled on Adept as my final class. I still can't decide who I'm gonna let live though. Kaiden or Ashley. I honestly don't give a darn about either of them. Ashley is a bigot and Kaiden is just meh. I'm kinda leaning towards keeping Kaiden because even in the demo I felt a little sexual tension between Ashley and Shepard. I don't wanna complicate things with more love interests in ME3. They both just don't interest me. But at least Kaiden isn't racist.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

Choosing between Ashley and Kaidan is like choosing between having someone shit or piss on your mouth.

Ashley is shit.

Also, my brother just unlocked and discovered the wonders of the Asari Adept.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just saw the trailer, it was pretty sick.  My roommate saw it, and his first comment was, "Well BioWare got it right.  They put in Ashley and left Kaidan on Virmire."



I will cut your friend's throat like a phantom.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 20, 2012)

Uh WTF that they done to ashley face in new trailer. she look even worse then she was in the demo .


Hunted by sister said:


> It's still lower than what I am comfortable with. I sit relatively close to my screen, and our brains are not really designed to deal with a loss of around 90 degrees of peripheral vision. Many people share this issue. Some went as far as to risk an Origin ban and decode&edit Coalesced.bin.


Seriously, did they actually ban someone for this .


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait for the extended version of the trailer! 

Those turian frigates


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

i am still waiting to unlock my asari and salarian 

i want that stasis 

quarian engineer is also fun, that sentry gun fks over those guardians so bad,


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2012)

Dat Swag


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashley FINALLY getting love. 

I'm waiting to fucking unlock Krogan Soldier, Krogan Sentinel, and that's it really. I'm waiting for one of the vet packs (got six yesterday) and I didn't get that yet. I have 1 of every class now, just not the ones I want. Namely humans. The only human I want is Infatrator, and I got her.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2012)

Just came by to say that Kaidan > Ashley. Errday. 

Also, the fact that prettying her up = making her look like a completely different character is kind of annoying to me.

Oh and as maleshep, Kaidan's vermire dialogue is just too hilarious. He's so obviously in love with you.

EDIT: Oh and can we get a gif of Shep's sterotypical action movie jump stab attack?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

left4lol said:


> Uh WTF that they done to ashley face in new trailer. she look even worse then she was in the demo .



They did nothing - Ashley _always_ looks more manly than Kaidan and Shepard.


----------



## Hana (Feb 20, 2012)

The trailer looks good. It's kind dumb that I have seen a preview for part of the trailer, then I get another preview for the rest of it. Although I can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

Silly kids and thinking there's more to it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Silly kids and thinking there's more to it.



Isn't there going to be an "extended" trailer tomorrow?


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

The matchmaking in this  Noone wants to press the ready button. So frustrating


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

>Playing multiplayer with strangers

Lol. Noobs.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Whatever you say.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

Of course whatever I say.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> The matchmaking in this  Noone wants to press the ready button. So frustrating



It's called a microphone, invest in it. I already found 3 people to be my squad mates for multiplayer. Two of us are trying to Unlock the Krogan (me for the Soldier, my bud for the Sentinel) and I noticed something. A team of Adept, Sentinel, Soldier and Infiltaitor are very unstopable. Phantoms even on Silver don't mean shit when everyone's got one anothers back. The mechs? Please, I got that covered with my rocket, even on Silver. We actually wipe on trash like Guardians & Nemesises mobs and not the harder enemies.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

Just cleared a silver challenge.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations, you're still weaker than the last three guys I killed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

You talk big do you know that :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

>Turning a non-competitive multiplayer into a competition

Oh, internet...


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 20, 2012)

Co Op? Working together
Co Op after a couple posts on the internet?

WATCH ME SOLO THIS ALTAS
OH OH OH WHAT THE FUCK IT GRABBED ME
COMPUTER CHEATS COMPUTER CHEATS


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 20, 2012)

i need a zero days to mass effect 3 gif :33

also i need rape faic Shepard as the image


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 20, 2012)

Vault said:


> You talk big do you know that :ho



You sound pretty big for a bipedal slug.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashley and not Kaidan in the trailer.  At least she had tits right.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashley and her boomstick...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 20, 2012)

I played a match online and got downed right next to *3* other squad mates. No one revived me.

Teamwork at its finest.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2012)

lololol


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome if you play with Jiggledaddy86, you got someone who will get his ass shot to save your ass.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Awesome if you play with Jiggledaddy86, you got someone who will get his ass shot to save your ass.



Honestly I've never understood people who don't save others in co op games. Sure, there's the risk of going down yourself, but a lot of my most fun moments in co op games are when I have to abandon cover and run/fight like a crazy person to save a buddy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2012)

I like reviving people.  You get points for doing it.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

infiltrator are the best revivors 

invisible and revive = awesome


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Awesome if you play with Jiggledaddy86, you got someone who will get his ass shot to save your ass.



i can't find you on origin 

are you on the us server?

send me a friend request ;p

name: ubasrawr

wohoo finally beat GOLD difficulty 

though none of us actually survived xD

on the last second our infiltrator died but it still counted as win, since he wasn't executed yet


----------



## DedValve (Feb 20, 2012)

Asari Adept with phalanx only

WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  

*tip* press the right trigger to shoot your gun! .....


*Spoiler*: __ 



WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH  WARP PUSH


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 21, 2012)

Unlocked Quarian Engineer and Asari Adept. STILL WANT MY KROGAN.

I'm on the US Server. Add me to you friends. Jiggledaddy86


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2012)

hey at least u unlocked some thing, you know how many Katana shotguns ive gotten


----------



## Bluth (Feb 21, 2012)

All I want to is to unlock a new character, any character, I haven't once unlocked even the human version of a class, this sucks.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 21, 2012)

I have Mattock 4. I want a fucking Krogan.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2012)

Just unlocked two Turian Sentinels in a row.  I want a Revenant or a Claymore.  If they are even available.  Of the three weapons you can get from the Collector Ship, I've only seen a few people with Widows.


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2012)

claymores are available, but i haven't been able to get my hands on one


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2012)

Just started playing the multiplayer.

Not having decent guns sucks


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Playing multiplayer with strangers
> 
> Lol. Noobs.



I wanna fucking know why everybody I know on this forum has friends that play Mass Effect IRL, and I have none .

Is it because I live in the south ?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2012)

Southerners can't understand the complexity of inter-species relationships :ho

I just unlocked a Krogan Soldier last night! Now I just need to figure out how to use him and what to upgrade him on. I'll probably go back to using my asari adept after awhile, I maxed out push so I don't even need warp.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I wanna fucking know why everybody I know on this forum has friends that play Mass Effect IRL, and I have none .
> 
> Is it because I live in the south ?



In my defense, as I've mentioned before my brother couldn't stand Mass Effect previously. Wanted nothing to do with the games. I pestered him into playing the demo with me - taking him away from his Gears of War 3 boosting - and at first he thought it was okay.

Now he loves doing Biotic Explosions and mail-slotting Guardians. He's also thoroughly creeped out at how he learned the names of all the classes and enemies and most of the powers.  So I didn't HAVE a friend that played ME. I made one.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

Extended trailer:


----------



## Hana (Feb 21, 2012)

So I was just watching that extended trailer while my sister was behind me. She asked me when the movie was coming out. 

The trailer definitely gives off that hopeless feeling. We are fucked.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, even my brother who knows nothing about the series has said - after every trailer - that, and I quote, "There is no way this could ever end well for Shepard. It's just impossible. He's already dead."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> In my defense, as I've mentioned before my brother couldn't stand Mass Effect previously. Wanted nothing to do with the games. I pestered him into playing the demo with me - taking him away from his Gears of War 3 boosting - and at first he thought it was okay.
> 
> Now he loves doing Biotic Explosions and mail-slotting Guardians. He's also thoroughly creeped out at how he learned the names of all the classes and enemies and most of the powers.  So I didn't HAVE a friend that played ME. I made *indoctrinated* one.



Fixed that for you 

And I hate that I can't watch the extended trailer right now


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

It's probably because you suck.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2012)

14 days... I can't.



Hana said:


> So I was just watching that extended trailer while my sister was behind me. She asked me when the movie was coming out.
> 
> The trailer definitely gives off that hopeless feeling. We are fucked.



Well to be fair there is a live action ME movie... coming soon.


----------



## Hana (Feb 21, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Well to be fair there is a live action ME movie... coming soon.



That's what Valve says about Half Life 3. I'll believe when I see it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

I ain't sure about that movie, but I can dig Protosevich.  His writing is pretty good. Just directors and producers have the habit of butchering it with re-writes and changes. He at least wanted to keep the original ending for I Am Legend... instead the studio decided they would COMPLETELY REMOVE THE ENTIRE POINT OF THE MOVIE.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

The artbook came out today... I wonder if it will pop up online anywhere.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

The new trailer looks nice.. I was expecting the reapers to step on the girl tho lol


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 21, 2012)

The Husk conversion time-lapse was creepy as hell.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2012)

Hana said:


> That's what Valve says about Half Life 3. I'll believe when I see it.


But Casey had a panel with Warner Bros(I think that's the company who picked it up) about it at SDComicCon last year.  I hope they drop it though... BUT oh! Daft Punk is inline for the OST. So we'll get good music at least.  



Krory said:


> The artbook came out today... I wonder if it will pop up online anywhere.


It came out last week. I already got mine... haven't looked through it yet because of spoilers.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2012)

I was playing some multiplayer last night, and almost all of the lobbies I joined would never be filled.  Kept on staying at 3 people (including me).  

And that trailer was sick.  I really liked the Husk conversion.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]C8S2EEPvA7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hana (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Garrus. I will forever imagine him narrating all the fights.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

The Boss said:


> [YOUTUBE]C8S2EEPvA7c[/YOUTUBE]



HOW DARE YOU INSINUATE GARRUS DOES NOT HAVE SHEPARD'S BACK

CANCELLING MY SUPER EDITION AT GAMESTOP RIGHT NOW


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2012)

That full trailer was pretty epic. Makes me wonder how much of the game will be set on Earth, like whether we'd actually get to liberate our home on a more personal level.

Plus it makes me wonder whether or not Bioware will release a Mass Effect Trilogy boxset for Christmas.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2012)

Honestly if there isn't a stage in the game where you and the cavalry come back and take earth I'm gonna be pissed.

Basically, what's in the trailer, but with the other species.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if it's not playable at the end on Earth, but I still want some big huge 160-minute epic scene at the end.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2012)

I still think it'd be cool to play a section where you're taking back earth with all the other species, even if they're just off in the background wrecking stuff. 

Like it'd be cool if you were fighting in one area, and then way off in the distance (where you previously sent a bunch of "insert race here") you see a bunch of moving bodies and gunfire, and then eventually you see a Reaper go down.

Oh and I can't wait to see what the Rachni do. That's going to be so so awesome.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

We all know what the Rachni will do.

Wait until the smoke clears and dominate all other sentient races.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 21, 2012)

Then get kroganed.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG ashley in that cinematic trailer  


She looked so pretty


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Shep, what's it like fucking an Asari?

Well, it's like having your dick in a blueberry muffin.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2012)

anyone wanna join me and a friend to farm some credits on bronze then head on to silver?

xbox gamertag: *DedValve*

Would love to have a full team to get the waves done faster and wreck everything.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> In my defense, as I've mentioned before my brother couldn't stand Mass Effect previously. Wanted nothing to do with the games. I pestered him into playing the demo with me - taking him away from his Gears of War 3 boosting - and at first he thought it was okay.
> 
> Now he loves doing Biotic Explosions and mail-slotting Guardians. He's also thoroughly creeped out at how he learned the names of all the classes and enemies and most of the powers.  So I didn't HAVE a friend that played ME. I made one.


Well....Magnum has me but we only have one PS3 .

I wish this had split-screen so much.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone else gonna cave in and buy the day one dlc squadmate, I'm like one of Ea's enablers or something


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Anyone else gonna cave in and buy the day one dlc squadmate, I'm like one of Ea's enablers or something



Depends. Whose the Squadmate? if it's Zaeed or Kasumi again then sure.

Speaking of which...this Origin crap...that's not going to effect me on my X-Box will it? or will I still have to get an account for the stupid thing?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 21, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Depends. Whose the Squadmate? if it's Zaeed or Kasumi again then sure.
> 
> Speaking of which...this Origin crap...that's not going to effect me on my X-Box will it? or will I still have to get an account for the stupid thing?



No it's a new character


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a Prothean


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> No it's a new character
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh that character...when I first heard of him I was under the impression he'd be in the game normally guess not...the obsessive compullsive part of me will make me get him regardless i'm sure


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2012)

That DLC was leaked onto LIVE earlier today.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Think it was the "From the Ashes" DLC that was shown on a GameStop receipt a while back.  Looked like it was going to spoil what it was when I saw the article on IGN, so I immediately closed the tab.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

It was called "From Dust" on the receipt. Not sure about for realzie.

And I assume it's the "SUPER SECRET DLC CHARACTER AND MISSION" you get with the N7 CE so... I'm not worried.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

So does anyone know why they turned Ashley into a man for that cinematic trailer?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2012)

Hana said:


> So I was just watching that extended trailer while my sister was behind me. She asked me when the movie was coming out.
> 
> The trailer definitely gives off that hopeless feeling. We are fucked.



Well I'm not fucked . We fight or we die, that's the plan.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2012)

I just saw the cinematic invasion trailer.

Reaper Invasion What to destroy first Plan: 
Phase 1 - Human population Centers
Phase 2 - Flower Fields and adorable girls


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2012)

Ya know I was thinking about the decision for the Collector Base.

What if there's a timer on Earth before the entire population is wiped out ? Kinda similar with your crew when you install the IFF. If that turns out to be the case, will Earth survive longer if we give the CB to Cerberus?

Or maybe I'm making myself paranoid.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2012)

I hate the new squadmate deal thing. First of all it makes no sense and second of all if it's only exclusive to the N7 editions that are sold out what about the rest of us that don't wanna shell out $80+ on a single game or can't because it's already sold out? 

I mean that character HAS to be plot important, it would be pretty pointless if it wasn't. And that's like having Legion only being in the collectors edition of ME2. Anyone who didn't get the collectors edition will never find out about the geth ingame. 

Now if it's available in all NEW copies of the game then maybe...


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

But he's not collector's edition only. So...

@Magnum - There's no actual "timer" for the Normandy crew survival. Though that's what I've been thinking, if there is some kind of limit. It would kind of suck, limiting things... but I foresee giving Harper and his cronies the Collector Base being a very, very bad decision... especially if Harper really is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Indoctrinated.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I hate the new squadmate deal thing. First of all it makes no sense




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Virgil said in the first game that even he didn't know what happened to the last group of true protheans

This is them resolving a plot point


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

"What?! Something that was said in-universe by someone who was not omniscient turned out not to be true?! BLASPHEMY. SHODDY WRITING. IT MAKES NO SENSE."

Just like when all Geth were evil conspirators for the Reapers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2012)

Do. Fucking. Want.


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Anyone else gonna cave in and buy the day one dlc squadmate, I'm like one of Ea's enablers or something



Probably. I've bought all the DLCs for ME2 so why not continue the tradition?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, "Protheans"


----------



## left4lol (Feb 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't the first game said that they all goes to citadel using the conduit to prevent next reaper invasion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

left4lol said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the first game said that they all goes to citadel using the conduit to prevent next reaper invasion.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah Virgil said he assumed they died  a slow sad death, it was left ambiguous




Good news bad news, i unlocked the Widow, but i is so damn heavy it practicaly useless for my infiltrator....


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck you Chris Priestly. That is all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

sigh what now?


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad to see an ME fanbase in here. I have a confession.

I never ever wanted to bother with Mass Effect. I thought it was going to be one of those games that would just require to much know-how and whatnot, with more time focussed on stats than on combat. A lot of my mates here at uni were fapping over it, and I eventually decided to get 1 and 2 mid-January. 

And now...I fucking love it. I suppose my enticement comes down partly to the sci-fi and another part to the plot (I like narratology, y'see, and branching storylines are an integral part to understanding it). However, in amidst all you guys, I must admit that I'm a complete noob at some things. I've since done a LP of the ME3 demo:


----------



## trollface (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck gaydian. Its all about liara. Dem tentacles


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2012)

Day one DLC 

Of course I'll probably buy it...


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2012)

Day One DLC 

i can understand day one freebies


----------



## Butcher (Feb 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Day one DLC
> 
> Of course I'll probably buy it...


Me too.

I just hope that I have enough after buying Deus Ex: Human Revolution. 

Character DLC was $10 in ME 2 right?

I got my PS3 version brand new with Kasumi and Zaeed characters.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all went to the citadel where there where possibly no resources to sustain life at time and Virgil himself said that their numbers where too low to repopulate unless there was a LOT of inbreeding going on and that's never good for any species (minus Vorcha since their already retarded). Collectors only survived because they where aided by the reapers. 

And it's not the fact that they are bringing one back, it's the fact that she/he's exclusive to a certain, already sold out edition of the game that I and many others can't get. So the entire question of how he came back is mute since I won't know in my game and I won't get to do his missions and ask him questions and be a general ass to him since I'm renegade.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 22, 2012)

day one DLC.

pirating it. 

I'll buy the game, I don't want to pay for anything else.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

For the fifth time, the DLC is not exclusive to the N7 Edition. This is common sense.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Uh oh Krory's awake, hide yo kids, hide yo wife.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Hide yo husband, hide yo dog.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> For the fifth time, the DLC is not exclusive to the N7 Edition. This is common sense.



That's fine, but it's still day one DLC that they could have probably put into the game.

It'd be one thing if it was like Zaeed and Kasumi, who while cool, were not a huge part of the mass effect mythos.

Someone above was right when they said this is more akin to making people pay for Legion.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's fine, but it's still day one DLC that they could have probably put into the game.
> 
> It'd be one thing if it was like Zaeed and Kasumi, who while cool, were not a huge part of the mass effect mythos.
> 
> Someone above was right when they said this is more akin to making people pay for Legion.



While part of the ME mythos, he's not necessarily part of the ME3 _story_. Which still makes it optional and, if anything, character porn.

Just like Legion who, although was part of the ME mythos, was not vital to the ME main story... evidenced by the fact that you can not even ever activate him or ever find out anything about the Geth. It's all _optional_. DWI. Stomping your feet and crying about it isn't going to change anything except how people view you about acting like a baby over _*COMPLETELY OPTIONAL CONTENT THAT PROVIDES NOTHING BUT MASTURBATORY MATERIAL*_.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah but a living Prothean should kinda be a big deal.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

So should a Geth that turned out to not be evil like we were told for however many hours throughout Mass Effect 1.

And yet, again, Legion is completely optional.

Chalk it up to "Waah, waaaah!"

And anyone who got him for free would still complain about him actually being in the game anyway. There's no satisfying people, especially _these_ people, so it's probably pointless to even try. BioWare would be better off just not making anything anymore in that case.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> While part of the ME mythos, he's not necessarily part of the ME3 _story_. Which still makes it optional and, if anything, character porn.
> 
> Just like Legion who, although was part of the ME mythos, was not vital to the ME main story... evidenced by the fact that you can not even ever activate him or ever find out anything about the Geth. It's all _optional_. DWI. Stomping your feet and crying about it isn't going to change anything except how people view you about acting like a baby over _*COMPLETELY OPTIONAL CONTENT THAT PROVIDES NOTHING BUT MASTURBATORY MATERIAL*_.



Sorry, I bought the PS3 version, and forgot that he was originally optional. My bad on that.

Still though, Legion was essential to the story simply because without him and his loyalty mission you have no idea that there's a whole different crew of Geth.

Also, depending on how you complete his loyalty mission, you either kill a bunch of geth, or turn a bunch of geth to Legion's (and Shephard's) side. So even if it's optional in ME2, won't it be a big enough part of ME3 that it's necessary?

I admit I am pre judging a bit here, but a Prothean character is a pretty big deal. Of course there's always the chance that he's just some prothean who wakes up and is like:

 "Hey, I'm alive. What do you mean it's thousands of years in the future? Last thing I remembered is my whole race getting wiped out by Reapers. Wait, reapers are here, and you're leading the charge to kill those bastards!? GUNS UP LETS DO THIS!"

Basically, I guess I shouldn't assume that just because you get a prothean as a squad member, that means he's an important prothean with groundbreaking knowledge on the history of the reapers/protheans.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

But actually, Legion was _not_ essential to the story - because the story was about the Reapers using the Collectors to take and harvest humans. Legion and the difference between the heretic Geth and "real" Geth had absolutely nothing to do with that. He was essential to knowing more about the lore, but lore is extra content. It's masturbatory. Even now, knowing there's different Geth doesn't impact the overall goal of, "Reapers are here, we gotta fuck 'em up" in ME3. It changes the little information, the fine print... same thing with The Pro.

And come on, The Pro has a West African accent... you should have to _pay_ for that kind of epic content.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2012)

The Prothean stuff is probably going to be like with Shale or Sebastian in Dragon Age, not really important in the grand scheme of things, just incentives to buy new/collector editions


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2012)

THERE ARE FUCKING SPOILERS
SKIP THE POST INSTEAD OF BITCHING ABOUT NO SPOILER TAGS



Mist Puppet said:


> *The Prothean stuf*f is probably going to be like with Shale or Sebastian in Dragon Age, not really important in the grand scheme of things, just incentives to buy new/collector editions



Are you sodding serious? 

Mass Effect [game] series  is based around Commander Shepard 
THE ONLY CURRENT LIVING [HUMAN] CHARACTER 
that has interacted with multiple prothean artifacts and vigil 
Technically Commander Shepard would be a VASTLY different character if he/she had not interacted with the prothean artifact on Eden Prime
The Protheans [as well as the reapers] are a core but subconscious part of the entire Mass Effect Universe

Who were the collectors? Protheans through drastic manipulation and technology placement.

Who were the protheans? The last race of living beings that stood up against the reapers and eventually became the collectors for their efforts but they left their technology behind hoping someday someone who use it to fight the reapers. 

Who or are what are the reapers? We still don't truly know but Shep is the closest to knowing. While we play as Commander Shepard there are probably things that the commander knows and understands that as gamers... we still don't.

And who is Commander Shepard? The only one person who truly knows anything about The reapers, the collectors, and protheans.

If the protheans did not stand up to the reapers their would be no artifacts and no collectors and no technology to fight the reapers and the story would be less intriguing because this time it's Humanity's chance to fight the reapers to see if anything changes and if they can beat the reapers. 

Also, why *Mars*? Because humanity was just starting out and they were not a threat much less evolved to even have space travel. And that is what made Mass Effect, Mass Effect. What the humans found on Mars JUMPED THEIR TECHNOLOGY 200 years forward.  Mars plays such a key plot point in mass Effect and now it is touched upon in ME3 once more 


And what infuriates me is that this "DLC" is on the disc.  Someone who _*already has a copy of the game*_ cracked the disc and has the FULL AND COMPLETE Prothean DLC

Why should we pay extra for something that is on the disc already?
Is 60 dollars not enough?
And while the DLC IS VERY FUCKING GOOD [holly shit mind numbing in some places ]
the fact it's on the disc and you need a 10 dollar code to unlock something that it on is bullshit

You buy a house for half a million but there is one room you cant open in your house because you need to dish out an extra 50 thousand for the key to the room from the realtor. Fuck that. Break down the door. It is your house after all. Do with it what you will.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you think we'll see Harbinger up close and personal? Because, I get the feeling that Bioware may have forgotten about that guy...


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2012)

Legion was not an optional dlc character. he was fully implemented into me2 from the get go.

and it is total bullshit if the day 1 dlc for me3 is already fully in the disc. that's is just ripping off customers.

they spend development time on that dlc before finalizing the main game just to rip people off.

that is bullshit and bad business.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2012)

If that's actually the case, then fuck Bioware. They can't be doing this shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> They all went to the citadel where there where possibly no resources to sustain life at time and Virgil himself said that their numbers where too low to repopulate unless there was a LOT of inbreeding going on and that's never good for any species (minus Vorcha since their already retarded). Collectors only survived because they where aided by the reapers.




*Spoiler*: __ 



All speculation on virgil's part, none of that should stop a single prothean from running around





> And it's not the fact that they are bringing one back, it's the fact that she/he's exclusive to a certain, already sold out edition of the game that I and many others can't get. So the entire question of how he came back is mute since I won't know in my game and I won't get to do his missions and ask him questions and be a general ass to him since I'm renegade.


 its not exclusive.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

SPOILER: 90% of DLC for all games is already on the disc.

And Legion was not a DLC character, but still an optional character.

DWI.

Conclusion: WAAAH WAAAAH. Shut up and pirate the game if it bugs you, because welcome to virtually every game released in the last six years.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2012)

just as grunt is an optional character

also bad business is bad business. it doesn't mean that even if they do that i will just quietly accept it.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> So should a Geth that turned out to not be evil like we were told for however many hours throughout Mass Effect 1.
> 
> And yet, again, Legion is completely optional.
> 
> ...



Translation: "Don't say anything bad about the game I love no matter how true it may be. Waah, waah" 

Legion was optional, didn't make him any less important to the story or the mythos that Mass Effect tries so hard to create. Do you think I'd give a shit about most of the races if it weren't for the painstakingly huge backgrounds about them? Trying to figure out the differences between Wrex and Grunt culturally, why Samara became a justicar and learning about the Justicars. Asking Tali her version of what happened to the quarians and the geth then going to the flotilla and watching how their judicial system works?

It was that incredibly large mythos that drew me, and many others, no doubt you as well into the series. It's ALL optional. I didn't have to go to the flotilla, I didn't have to activate legion, I didn't have to figure out what was wrong with Grunt or what a justicar is, I didn't even need to get all the teammates but Mass Effect would not be such an amazing game if it weren't for all those things that I could truly explore. God knows how many hours I spent reading the journals let alone talking to each of my alien teammates finding out more about them, their lives, their culture and people, their perceptions, etc. That is a major part of Mass Effects huge success. 

A prothean, A LIVING prothean is a (pardon my pun) massive deal. I wanna know who he is, why he's alive, what he does, everything about his race, his culture, his life, the lives of protheans before the reaper invasion, their technology, etc. and I don't wanna pay extra for it because something that big should not be left out of the main game on what is so obviously a tactic to nickel and dime us. I'm not blaming Bioware, I'm blaming EA for this stupid shit.

It is EXACTLY like keeping Legion as a day one dlc. It's stupid and wrong and if I could pirate it I would, but I don't have the pc version. Hell I'll pirate it (the dlc) anyways on my shitty laptop just to get my point across. I wanna immerse myself in what is possibly the biggest mystery in Mass Effect other than the Reapers themselves and I should not have to pay for that when it's already on the disc.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep,as Krory said, it's now become a common thing for DLC to already be on the disc. Another example would be the Crysis 2 map pack. It was subtly labeled "DLC maps" on the retail disk.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2012)

Doesn't make it any less of a horrible tactic. I for one won't be buying it, I already have to many games as it is and something like that to be a day one dlc is an extremely low blow. To bad I am in the minority, sheep will be sheep I guess and so long as there are sheep the evil corporations will be there with their nickel and dime tactics. Sad, sad, world we live in.

This is why youtube exists. I'll just watch how the prothean is and learn about him reading through the wiki's, fuck you EA.

EDIT: just saw the reversible boxart. Now that is pretty badass, too bad I don't like the look of that femshep


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2012)

Koppachino said:


> Yep,as Krory said, it's now become a common thing for DLC to already be on the disc. Another example would be the Crysis 2 map pack. It was subtly labeled "DLC maps" on the retail disk.



even less reason to do such bad business practice 

we are paying full price for a full development cycle worth of a game. and a dlc that comes out on the first day means that development time that should have been spend on developing the main game was spend on something 'extra' during the main time.

i ain't buying that. that sort of content, that is finished before the game goes gold is not a DLC. it is part of the full package. especially if it even comes on the full game.

such content is not optional, it is content worked on and entitled to a customer buying and paying the full price of a game.

anything developed after the game went gold i am fine with it being optional. but not content developed during the main programming time. that is just ripping your customer off.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2012)

Muk said:


> even less reason to do such bad business practice
> 
> we are paying full price for a full development cycle worth of a game. and a dlc that comes out on the first day means that development time that should have been spend on developing the main game was spend on something 'extra' during the main time.
> 
> ...



This pretty much, and there is no way in hell that a squadmate of this size was developed late in the game. Hell he was probably conceived for a very long while and they where just waiting for the grand finale to introduce him.

It's even more gutwrenching since apparently your communication with your teammates will be greatly improved and far more immersive and personal than in either previous entries.  That means we get to learn A LOT about this squadmate and I don't know about you but I'm absolutely fascinated with the world Bioware has set up in this series. It's what got me addicted (20+ playthroughs on both games and I'm still not tired of listening to Garrus, Wrex, Tali, Legion and all that shit)


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2012)

Money grubbing bastards gonna money grubb 



No sense in chastizing onew developer for doing what every other developer is doing


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Basically everyone in here is saying, "IT'S NOT OKAY WHEN ANYONE DOES IT!!!!"

But they'll only complain about BioWare doing it.

CONGRATULATIONS. YOU TURNED THIS THREAD INTO THE BIOWARE FORUMS. You can now go make your fuckable Tali blow-up dolls, kids.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Translation: "Don't say anything bad about the game I love no matter how true it may be. Waah, waah"
> 
> Legion was optional, didn't make him any less important to the story or the mythos that Mass Effect tries so hard to create. Do you think I'd give a shit about most of the races if it weren't for the painstakingly huge backgrounds about them? Trying to figure out the differences between Wrex and Grunt culturally, why Samara became a justicar and learning about the Justicars. Asking Tali her version of what happened to the quarians and the geth then going to the flotilla and watching how their judicial system works?
> 
> ...



To sum up.

"I wan't it, but i don't want to pay for it"


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

"Y 4 I HAS TO PAY 4 TINGS?! EVRY TING MUST B FREE"


----------



## Awesome (Feb 22, 2012)

And that mindset is why we have DLC on retail disks.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to six years ago, thanks for catching up.

1. Day 1 DLC has been known for at least eight months now
2. Act like it's a surprise
3. ????
4. Profit!

Cancelling my pre-order right away because it's okay when other developers do it, but not BioWare.

I'll just get the next Call of Duty.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

I kind of wish I was getting a standard edition just so I could use the flip-side of the cover sleeve.

Boo Sheploo.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Welcome to six years ago, thanks for catching up.
> 
> 1. Day 1 DLC has been known for at least eight months now
> 2. Act like it's a surprise
> ...


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

FIFTEEN DOLLAR MAP PACKS FOR EVERYONE!

In other news, loving the new side-mission/side-quest system for ME3.  Like, "ZOMFG! FOUND THIS ITEM, NOW I CAN GO GIVE IT TO THIS GUY THAT WAS LOOKING FOR IT ON ANOTHER PLANET!"

Oh, and Reaper evasion. BRACE FOR EVASIVE MANEUVERS.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Are you sodding serious?
> 
> Mass Effect [game] series  is based around Commander Shepard
> THE ONLY CURRENT LIVING [HUMAN] CHARACTER
> ...



You're basically attributing the accomplishments of an entire race onto one Prothean character. Unless said prothean is somehow the forerunner of everything listed, my point still stands. He won't be important in the grand scheme of things. And by that, I mean the plot of ME3 does not change one bit whether he exists in your party or not.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2012)

I see him being more along the lines of Legion. 


He is gonna have his uses but in the grand scheme of the story he will not be the determining factor of the fate of the universe


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

I am a human.

Humans have accomplished a great many things ranging from the horror of the Holocaust to the greatness of creating sliced bread.

Thus logically, I am not only the bringer of the Holocaust, but the bringer of sliced bread.

You are welcome for both.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2012)

Matty i literally love you


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I am a human.
> 
> Humans have accomplished a great many things ranging from the horror of the Holocaust to the greatness of creating sliced bread.
> 
> ...



Are you serious?

Are you fucking serious?

Since when did this thread become the "lick the great balls of BioWare" thread?

Because of course the P. squadmate will not be a member of an extinct species that basically kickstarted humanity's fighting chance?

And he/she/it will not be a soldier or a scholar,but some dumb plumber who couldn't answer the basic questions about the war,their tactics,their civilization and so forth and so on..

And it's not like he/she/it wasn't in the leaked script or the fact that even in the goddamned demo there were some audio files which belonged to it,so BioWare's excuse of "we just finished this now and with a different team" is exposed for what it really is: bullshit.

I have no problem with day-one cosmetic DLC,that's fine.

I have no problem with DLC that later adds characters,further storylines e.t.c.

But this is blatantly EA trying to see how far they can go with fleecing their customers,and I am sad to see that they can go pretty fucking far.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2012)

Just wait until the final decision on the "no used games" thing for the Xbox 720. 



If that passes then the the fleecing will cease and the full on war on our wallets will begin.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

I love folks who take the interwebs SO SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> And he/she/it will not be a soldier or a scholar,but some dumb plumber who couldn't answer the basic questions about the war,their tactics,their civilization and so forth and so on..



Sounds like Codex material. And Codex material isn't really important to the plot as a whole, it only enriches it since you get an understanding of the lore behind it all.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2012)

Matty stop starting thread wars


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Just wait until the final decision on the "no used games" thing for the Xbox 720.
> 
> 
> 
> If that passes then the the fleecing will cease and the full on war on our wallets will begin.



And then people will stomp their feet about it and make it worse. Believe it or not, we don't make all the decisions, folks. 

Maybe if you loved me more, I wouldn't be doing this! And I'm not starting thread wars. I'm just fanning the flames of their fanboyism and insecurities.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> And then people will stomp their feet about it and make it worse.



As a cheapass gamer who usually buys shit used, I reserve my right to stomp my feet and make it worse. Like picking at a scab.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I love folks who take the interwebs SO SERIOUSLY.



Oh please..

This coming from a dude who has 15k posts on a message board is absolutely hilarious..

It doesn't sound like Codex material,it sounds like story material.

If they are going with the route they are going (they have) and if the consumers ignore this and still blindly buy it (I hope they won't) in Mass Effect 4 you will buy the game new for 60$,then you will be given a choice of 10 companions from which you can assemble a squad..each of the companions being priced at about 10$ of course.

That's the future EA wants,ladies and gentlemen.

And Krory,when consumers "stomp their feet" that actually means they are not buying a game and thus no more shiny money for either the developers or the publishers.

If enough people do it,they will listen,since they kinda need our money to actually have a business!


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> As a cheapass gamer who usually buys shit used, I reserve my right to stomp my feet and make it worse. Like picking at a scab.



Then you have no one but yourself to blame.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2012)

Story material? Yeah, about as much story material as Shale was in Dragon Age: Origins.



Krory said:


> Then you have no one but yourself to blame.



Oh yeah? We'll see about that after I write Microsoft a very angry letter.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Story material? Yeah, about as much story material as Shale was in Dragon Age: Origins.



Well,first of all Shale was free for everyone who bought the game new,so this kinda doesn't apply here.


And Shale actually added a nice touch to the dwarves and their fight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But a living,breathing Prothean?

Which in the leaked script played a pretty big part?




I don't know what to say really..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2012)

Personally so long as I can actually interact him on the ship then i'll be happy. I don't want to go up to him wherever he is and have him just tell me non interactable stories (Zaeed...I like you and all, but your stories were missing a little something)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Well,first of all Shale was free for everyone who bought the game new,so this kinda doesn't apply here.



And the Prothean is free for everyone who pre-ordered the collector's edition of ME3. So yes, it does apply here. 



> And Shale actually added a nice touch to the dwarves and their fight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And the Prothean adds a nice touch to the protheans and their fight. 

Storywise, the people who don't have a Prothean aren't going to be missing out on anything huge. And really, the only thing I remember from the leaked script was some dialogue between the Prothean and Liara and Shepard. If there was more, it didn't stand out to me.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys, what's new?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> And the Prothean is free for everyone who pre-ordered the collector's edition of ME3. So yes, it does apply here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes,for everyone who got the Collector's Edition,not the regular edition.

If you got the regular edition it seems you are haven't contributed enough to EA's coffers and you don''t get the full,complete game that is already on the disk,mind you.

And I can't believe how you are trying to downgrade how important the DLC character is to the overall lore of the ME world,not to mention how he can further the story.

All of this bothers me more since it comes from BioWare,a developer I once truly loved.

They had me at Baldur's Gate 2..so this coming from them is a huge dissapointment.

But seeing the reaction of some of the fans..man that is worse.

How can you be fine with this scam?


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

Btw stop blaming Bioware, anything that has to do with revenue or that sort is EA's doing. EA's been known to be corrupt and money hungry for years now with the whole $10 online pass for every single game they release, it's really no surprise they'd do this. They've just grown more balls now that Activision has fallen to shit so they can basically do whatever they want since they pretty much own the game industry atm


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

EA isn't the first, nor will they be the last, company to do this.

Hell, look at FFXIII-2 - already announced four or five DLC episodes before the game was even out, all of which were on the disc and furthermore are part of the ACTUAL ending. 90% of the DLC for Gears of War 3 was on the disc.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2012)

Neji said:


> Btw stop blaming Bioware, anything that has to do with revenue or that sort is EA's doing. EA's been known to be corrupt and money hungry for years now with the whole $10 online pass for every single game they release, it's really no surprise they'd do this. They've just grown more balls now that Activision has fallen to shit so they can basically do whatever they want since they pretty much own the game industry atm



I am sorry,I should have said old BioWare was great and that "new BioWare" is just a trademark name that EA brands various studios with.


And can you ellaborate further on the "Activision has fallen to shit" part?

I though they were doing great thanks to the CoD games and Blizzard?



Krory said:


> EA isn't the first, nor will they be the last, company to do this.
> 
> Hell, look at FFXIII-2 - already announced four or five DLC episodes before the game was even out, all of which were on the disc and furthermore are part of the ACTUAL ending. 90% of the DLC for Gears of War 3 was on the disc.



That still doesn't make it right or not a damned scam.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ri0vrJ-y2zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I am sorry,I should have said old BioWare was great and that "new BioWare" is just a trademark name that EA brands various studios with.
> 
> 
> And can you ellaborate further on the "Activision has fallen to shit" part?
> ...


I guess I'm speaking for myself on this, but MW3 is a total piece of shit, BF3, an EA title has destroyed it in terms of ratings and gameplay. Sales, not yet just cause there's so many CoDtards. But I see this as a stepping stone of EA starting to become dominant. I mean I know there's WoW under Activision-Blizzard's belt but I'll never play that. Only title I can think of right now that they got going for them imo is SC2.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Paying For Things = Scam

GASP!

Next thing you know, you'll have to BUY FOOD. Or pay for GAS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Paying For Things = Scam
> 
> GASP!
> 
> Next thing you know, you'll have to BUY FOOD. Or pay for GAS.



You people do that?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You people do that?



I DON'T KNOW HOW IT HAPPENED! THEY TRICKED ME!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Paying For Things = Scam
> 
> GASP!
> 
> Next thing you know, you'll have to BUY FOOD. Or pay for GAS.






That's the problem.

Even if you do pay for the full experience,60$ that is,you still don't get the full game.

But I am sure EA thanks the heavens that there are people like you out there to support their meager business!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I DON'T KNOW HOW IT HAPPENED! THEY TRICKED ME!



You can break free you just have to take the red pill.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ri0vrJ-y2zM[/YOUTUBE]



i am not gonna watch it can some one give me the bullet points


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> Even if you do pay for the full experience,60$ that is,you still don't get the full game.
> 
> But I am sure EA thanks the heavens that there are people like you out there to support their meager business!



one optional character is not the full game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

ITT: We cry because Mass Effect 3 is like every other game in the world now, but only EA is at fault.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> one optional character is not the full game.



No,but paying the full price of the game,I expect the complete experience,and for that optional character to be in the game,whether I choose to use him or not.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: We cry because Mass Effect 3 is like every other game in the world now, but only EA is at fault.



EA's sins.


Zen-aku said:


> i am not gonna watch it can some one give me the bullet points


Stop being lazy


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

So, one of my brother's friends on XBL is joining groups and idling to level up in the ME3 demo to reach full N7 level - he's at 96 (out of a presumed 120) right now.

We don't have the heart to tell him none of it is going to matter and it will be completely erased in less than two weeks.


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

Still it's not like not buying the character will stop you from completing the game. I'd understand anger if its like you get to the final mission and game's like btw you need x character with you for this one, btw he costs $10. I'm sure people lived without Zaeed (sp?) in ME2, pretty much the same deal. Except this time, the person's actually interesting so now people care.


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, one of my brother's friends on XBL is joining groups and idling to level up in the ME3 demo to reach full N7 level - he's at 96 (out of a presumed 120) right now.
> 
> We don't have the heart to tell him none of it is going to matter and it will be completely erased in less than two weeks.


Yeah max is 120. Max out each class at level 20 = total level 120. I'm at like 60ish I think.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Neji said:


> Still it's not like not buying the character will stop you from completing the game. I'd understand anger if its like you get to the final mission and game's like btw you need x character with you for this one, btw he costs $10. I'm sure people lived without Zaeed (sp?) in ME2, pretty much the same deal. Except this time, *the person's actually interesting so now people care.*


Only kinda. 
[YOUTUBE]Ri0vrJ-y2zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

Would watch but this physics lab is killing me and laptop only has limited battery. Maybe later lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> No,but paying the full price of the game,I expect the complete experience,and for that optional character to be in the game,whether I choose to use him or not.


 you  will get the full experience the brothean is merly extra.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Stop being lazy


No.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> EA isn't the first, nor will they be the last, company to do this.
> 
> Hell, look at FFXIII-2 - already announced four or five DLC episodes before the game was even out, all of which were on the disc and furthermore are part of the ACTUAL ending. 90% of the DLC for Gears of War 3 was on the disc.


[YOUTUBE]h472NmF1HEQ[/YOUTUBE]
 Hey want some DLC for that movie? How about that ebook? 
I'm so sad man.


Zen-aku said:


> you  will get the full experience the brothean is merly extra.


>brothean
>extra?
>fucking prothean
>already in the damn game


That's an extra. Damn you horse armor DAMN UUUUUUU


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

Bioware's response


*Spoiler*: __ 



As most of you know, yesterday there was a leak that revealed the upcoming DLC “ME3:From Ashes” on the
Xbox LIVE Marketplace. This leak took place before we were prepared to make an announcement about the details of that pack (slated for this Friday). 

There has been a lot of discussion about the DLC offering but we wanted to clarify a few things... 

- “From Ashes” includes the Prothean squad mate, an adventure on Eden Prime, a new weapon, and an alternate
appearance for every squad mate. Note that these alternate appearances are in addition to the ones already advertised in the CE.

- The Collectors Edition has been advertised from the beginning as containing a bonus character/mission, but we were not at liberty to provide the details. The Prothean is optional content that is certainly designed to appeal to long-time fans, which is why he is part of the CE offering (the version many fans would be likely to purchase).  Mass Effect 3 is a complete – and a huge game - right out of the box.

- The content in “From Ashes” was developed by a separate team (after the core game was finished) and not completed until well after the main game went into certification.

- The Collectors Edition has been sold out in most places for some time now, and is becoming very hard to find (many players prefer not to purchase the digital version). As such, we wanted to make this content available so that SE buyers could also incorporate the Prothean into their game.

We’ll be releasing someimages and video about this pack in the coming days. 

As always, we are extremely thankful for all of your support. We pulled out all of the stops to make Mass Effect 3 the best game ever, and we can't wait for you all to experience it.

Mike


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

Neji said:


> Bioware's response
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Sounds like some people owe bioware an apology


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

>Eden Prime

OH SNAP.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Do we know if it's adding achievements?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Sounds like some people owe bioware an apology



Not until someone actually digs through the code in the game to confirm it or we get a look at the DLC file size.
Don't you find it odd that something as important as a prothean member would be an after thought?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not until someone actually digs through the code in the game to confirm it or we get a look at the DLC file size.
> Don't you find it odd that something as important as a prothean member would be an after thought?



no, if you can play the hole game with out him i don't expect he will matter that much.

Kasumi was on the me2 disk as well afterall


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no, if you can play the hole game with out him i don't expect he will matter that much.
> 
> Kasumi was on the me2 disk as well afterall



Kasumi wasn't a prothean.
You telling me shoving a prothean in front of everyone wouldn't be fairly important?
I expect he will dramatically effect the ending of ME3.(after you buy it as DLC)
Then we have the fact that you could have relations with him possibly.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish some people knew the meaning of the word "optional." I really do.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Kasumi wasn't a prothean.
> You telling me shoving a prothean in front of everyone wouldn't be fairly important?
> I expect he will dramatically effect the ending of ME3.(after you buy it as DLC)
> Then we have the fact that you could have relations with him possibly.



that is nothing but allot of  maybe's

at best he'll be like Sebastian from DA2.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 22, 2012)

Soooo, how different would my game be in ME3 if I never bought The Arrival and The Shadow Broker DLC lol. Haven't played the game since it's release and with 3 on the way, thinking of buying both.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

The Brothean Gardener has all the secrets to how to defeat the Reapers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Soooo, how different would my game be in ME3 if I never bought The Arrival and The Shadow Broker DLC lol. Haven't played the game since it's release and with 3 on the way, thinking of buying both.



No difference they will just explain liara's situation and why shep is on earth

props for the sig btw

they are both very good though.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome said:


> And that mindset is why we have DLC on retail disks.



Pretty much. 

Why do I have to pay for things I already payed for?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> that is nothing but allot of  maybe's
> 
> at best he'll be like Sebastian from DA2.


ahh yes maybe's we have dismissed that claim.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Why do we have to pay for things at all?

Just take them!

That's why I pirate things like The Witcher.

_We_ are the consumer. They owe _us_. If they won't give it to us flat-out, just take it.


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Soooo, how different would my game be in ME3 if I never bought The Arrival and The Shadow Broker DLC lol. Haven't played the game since it's release and with 3 on the way, thinking of buying both.


Shit, fuck I need to play those DLCs. I bought shadow broker but spent my entire weekend on the demo again lol


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

I pirated Dead Island, too.

I mean, they already showed us a trailer for free. Why not give us the whole fucking game for free? We deserve it! (Though it's a shitty game anyways).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I pirated Dead Island, too.
> 
> I mean, they already showed us a trailer for free. Why not give us the whole fucking game for free? We deserve it! (Though it's a shitty game anyways).



They should just give you a mass effect 3 disc made out of pure gold.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

You know, I love some of EA's marketing schemes. The "anti-religious riots" over Dante's Inferno and "Moms Hate Dead Space 2" shit was hilarious.

This takes the cake though:  to have the UK Government reveal the truth about extra-terrestrial life.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Fake. Everyone knows only 'murica has that information.


----------



## Jena (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

>Only 'murica
>Doctor Who
>Torchwood

YOU CAN'T FOOL ME.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know, I love some of EA's marketing schemes. The "anti-religious riots" over Dante's Inferno and "Moms Hate Dead Space 2" shit was hilarious.
> 
> This takes the cake though:  to have the UK Government reveal the truth about extra-terrestrial life.



That's hilarious.
But I still hate EA.Why does Bioware have to be a part of them why?
Getting my hate out now so it won't ruin my experience with ME3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

It will always ruin your experience of ME3 because you're a wuss.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Only 'murica
> >Doctor Who
> >Torchwood
> 
> YOU CAN'T FOOL ME.






I'm upset I can't sign the petition.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm with you, Gnome. I cried when I couldn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

A beautiful read, and it addresses one of my major issues with most sci-fi franchises.



> Need a mob of hundreds of individuals representing fifteen different species rendered inside an colossal ancient space station? No sweat.
> 
> What does that mean for the story? That you believe that other races matter and are deeply intrenched in the galactic civilization. Because they are filmed with human actors, series like Star Trek and Star Wars leverage mostly human and very humanoid (vulcan, bajoran, betazoid) characters. Even though we are told humans are only one race among many, we somehow always end up running the galaxy and living everywhere. All the important characters who get the most screen time are human beings


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

I figured I would just enter fake info, but I don't want the British Rozzers to come and beat me with their shillelaghs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> It will always ruin your experience of ME3 because you're a wuss.



Says the person that lays over for DLC rape


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

Of course you can.

That's how I got it.

@Unlosing - It's not rape if you like it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

It's bad if it's from EA.

But when Ubisoft or Activision or Sony or Microsoft do it, it's okay.

Hell, Ubisoft flat-out said, "Yes. This was in the game. We had to remove it because we didn't have enough time to finish it, even though this content was already finished. We will release it... but you'll still have to pay for it."

And then that content turned out to be the ONLY part of the second game that mattered. But that was okay! Because Ubisoft is still treated as being "hip" and "indie" and not a conglomerate like EA.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

You forgot Capcom, the anime people love Capcom.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Unlosing - It's not rape if you like it.


I saw that coming 
Speaking of rape your going to do that to the prothean right?


Gnome said:


> DLC isn't bad, Ranger you're being an idiot.


Oh yes it is.
When it stops being DLC and ends up being parts of the game it is.
"to be continued"


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2012)

No, no, Capcom is pure evil.

But EA made Capcom evil - true story.

SPOILER: DLC has always been part of the game. That's what makes DLC relevant. Again, welcome to six years ago.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I saw that coming
> Speaking of rape your going to do that to the prothean right?
> 
> Oh yes it is.
> ...



Only Japanese companies do that. Squeenix


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, no, Capcom is pure evil.
> 
> But EA made Capcom evil - true story.
> 
> SPOILER: DLC has always been part of the game. That's what makes DLC relevant. Again, welcome to six years ago.



Can we get CMX in here to give a back in my day speech?


Gnome said:


> Only Japanese companies do that. Squeenix



No doubt EA and activision will follow suit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

In the past you know we called DLC? A new game that you had to pay full price for and wait years to get.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> In the past you know we called DLC? A new game that you had to pay full price for and wait years to get.



Nah that's called a sequel or prequel.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's bad if it's from EA.
> 
> But when Ubisoft or Activision or Sony or Microsoft do it, it's okay.
> 
> ...



What? There is constant complaining about that shit. The forums nearly erupted on ACII when they found out about the disck locked shit. 

Microsoft, Capcom, Ubisoft, EA, they ALL come under fire, it's just people who buy them who promote this sort of intolerable behavior that fuels the reason why they keep nickeling and diming us. And that's just sad.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Because that's totally not semantics.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Because that's totally not semantics.


Only if you are talking about games like CoD.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Does CoD even do DLC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Does CoD even do DLC?


 Nope they re-release the same game and call it new.
[YOUTUBE]DpxaX9cQADM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, no, Capcom is pure evil.
> 
> But EA made Capcom evil - true story.


Capcom isn't evil, they're just ass holes


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nope they re-release the same game and call it new.
> [YOUTUBE]DpxaX9cQADM[/YOUTUBE]


Duty Calls <3


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory did you write this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]taraGC40m4U[/YOUTUBE]

oh IGN every once and a while u actually Succeed at some thing.

Is it march yet because my body is ready 


EDIT: Fuck that check out this!

[YOUTUBE]hY2ROYMysp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Sounds like some people owe bioware an apology



so 80 dollars for the full game instead of 60?
NOPE


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone besides me got X Box 360? I want to play with some of you assholes.

I finally unlocked my Krogan Soldier, I fucked up making him =/. I should have taken -30% shotgun weight instead of +10% damage. Right now at the best, he has +0% recharge time (Shotgun & Pistol). I find myself frequently going either Claymore & Tempest.

The Engineer is actually SUPER fun in Multiplayer. My recharge time is something like +65% with the Scimitar & Pistol or Scimitar & Tempest. Infiltrator, I don't know what my problem is. Everyone I see can snipe headshots 100% of the time, I'm lucky if I get it 30% of the time, PLUS I got the Widow.

EDIT: HOLY CRAP! Prothean squad member, CONFIRMED.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Bluth (Feb 23, 2012)

You know I don't really agree with Day One DLC, but at the same time being a dirty pirate is disgusting as well, you can simply not pay for the DLC, it's your choice, saying that you are going to pirate this game now is simply an excuse, an excuse that way too many people make.  There are many people that work on the game that have absolutely no say in what gets priced as DLC and what doesn't, and you are basically saying "fuck you, I deserve this game at no price."  

Either pay full price, or don't pay, the DLC is basically an extra squadmate you don't lose anything in the game, the game can be played out in it's entirety without this character, if you think it's a cool character than buy it, but if you want to make a stand against Bioware don't buy it or at least pirate the DLC if you can.  

You are using this as an excuse.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 23, 2012)

Day 1 dlc should be a mission where Ashley, Jacob and Miranda comes back as a super husk and your mission is to destroy them. NO ONE WOULD BE BITCHING AND EVERYONE WOULD BE BUYING. I know I would.

Still pirating the prothean shit. with any luck my computer will be able to handle ME3 on low settings, like I said this isn't Bioware, their just slaves to EAssholes. If not, Youtube.

Did you guys hear his voice? Sounds like Rastaman the Prothean is gonna have some fantastic weed to share


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2012)

The accent isn't Caribbean it's African


----------



## Bluth (Feb 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Day 1 dlc should be a mission where Ashley, Jacob and Miranda comes back as a super husk and your mission is to destroy them. NO ONE WOULD BE BITCHING AND EVERYONE WOULD BE BUYING. I know I would.
> 
> Still pirating the prothean shit. with any luck my computer will be able to handle ME3 on low settings, like I said this isn't Bioware, their just slaves to EAssholes. If not, Youtube.
> 
> Did you guys hear his voice? Sounds like Rastaman the Prothean is gonna have some fantastic weed to share



I know where you are getting the idea that he's a Jamaican Rastafarian, but he's accent is more attuned to West-African, it's not a huge difference in sound, but there is a difference in feel.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, I have issues with day one DLC, especially day one DLC that's already on the disk, and the argument of "everyone else does it so don't get made at EA/Bioware for it" is also pretty ridiculous.

But the level of childish entitlement necessary to think, "Because this company is charging too much, It's okay for me to steal it" is even worse.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

It's not ridiculous when people _only_ get mad at EA for it, some of the very same people that I've seen excuse Dead Space 2 (which was, SURPRISE SURPRISE EA), Gears of War 3, and Assassin's Creed II for the very same thing.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 23, 2012)

^I got a gears of war 3 season pass code for free
 Lol key gens 

DLC is basically 10 dollar keys that unlock rooms in a house you already bought 

See i love key gens
it might take 5 10 or 20 codes
but i will get my on the disc "DLC" for the rightful price: free

And lawyers have been over this on the disc DLC
It is not illegal to use on the disk "DLC" without paying for it.
If you have bought the physical item you own the rights to the item and can do with it what you want.
From crushing it and tossing it into a garbage like CoD or getting those on the discs DLCs that developers hold hostage 

This is why I fear a digital age of gaming
1) Constant internet connection even for single player such as Battlefield 3's campaign as a recent example 
which is bullshit 
2) If you talk bad about the game your whole account is locked/banned
so you cant speak your mind without losing your rights to something you bought 
EA has banned Origin accounts for talking negatively without bashing on DA2 for example 
3) How can you sell back a shitty game when everything is digital? Partial refund?
4) If it is digital they can sell you rooms, items, characters, quests, levels piece by piece and you will never have a whole game unless you dish out much dough


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.

Waah, waah, waah.

I've seen dumber analogies on here than on BioWare Forums. It's like watching little kids post. Hilarious and somewhat downtrodden at the same exact time.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Afraid of games going digital?

Don't buy shit games, problems solved.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Afraid of games going digital?
> 
> Don't buy shit games, problems solved.



That's to much to expect.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not going to buy the DLC, its not like EA's going to come to my house and beat me to death if I don't.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2012)

The Prothean is Rastafarian. That's all that matters. All Bob Marley or STFU. 



Hunted by sister said:


> No, that's called an expansion pack, and most of the time was around 60-75% of full price.



No, it's called a new game. You expansion packs didn't exsist for the Sega Saturn, Sega Genesis, Super Nintendo, Playstation, Playstation 2, or Dreamcast. When you bought something like Mortal Kombat III, and heard about Ultimate Mortal Kombat III and Mortal Kombat III: Trilogy, you had to get them to be up to date on the story. New characters, new moves, new fatalities, you had to see them. Thus, a new game at FULL price.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> No, it's called a new game. You expansion packs didn't exsist for the Sega Saturn, Sega Genesis, Super Nintendo, Playstation, Playstation 2, or Dreamcast. When you bought something like Mortal Kombat III, and heard about Ultimate Mortal Kombat III and Mortal Kombat III: Trilogy, you had to get them to be up to date on the story. New characters, new moves, new fatalities, you had to see them. Thus, a new game at FULL price.


Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm not going to buy the DLC, its not like EA's going to come to my house and beat me to death if I don't.



Don't give EA any ideas.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

Publishers will continue to act in this manner as long as there is a brainwashed minority willing to fork out without forethought.

Not only do publishers have to make money with the projects they invest in, they also need to have a raise in profits every fiscal year. That's why they resort to either the same kinds of genres without room for experimentation (Battlefield of Duty lardeedar), methods that drain a consumer's bank account (Day One DLC that should, through all logic, already be on the disc since it's completed pre-launch)...or both.

Games Design student here, I know how this shit works. The only problem is that gamers will very willingly pay out in such preposterous situations because it will complete their experience with a certain game or series. If they are that dedicated to something, be it through mechanics or lore, you are going to have a very hard time convincing them to back out. Often, these people will know that they're being played, but they just can't help it. Player motivation is a powerful thing to manipulate and fuck with, and that, sadly, is the main job of a publisher: to screw the consumer.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomcat171 said:


> Games Design student here


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm fairly certain, 100% actually, that Tomcat has no idea what he's talking about. Maybe if you were a business student, being a game design student doesn't mean much in the area of publishers. Publishers are business men, they do their business thing just like the rest of the world.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Being a game design student isn't even any good for getting into game design. A waste of time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Business as usual.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Being a game design student isn't even any good for getting into game design. A waste of time.



What does it even mean really? "Game design" it doesn't really denote any actual work that goes into making a game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What does it even mean really? "Game design" it doesn't really denote any actual work that goes into making a game.



And that's why any self-respecting game developer won't hire someone with a degree in "game design."


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fine, meme's aside, I'll admit I came off as arrogant there. Gnome, you're partially right, publishing is the business aspect of the industry, but its still a part of the process. Publishers hire designers no problem, those with developer knowledge are often the go-betweens. Otherwise it's like a suited up supermarket negotiator giving a farmer advise on how to milk their cows.


Krory said:


> Being a game design student isn't even any good for getting into game design. A waste of time.


That's not what recruitment figures for the past three years say over here...


Krory said:


> And that's why any self-respecting game developer won't hire someone with a degree in "game design."


Sorry, not 'as above'. Suffice to say that saying you are a 'games designer' doesn't amount for jack when hoping for a slot in industry. You are aware that people inevitably branch out into specialties, right?

Modellers, animators, level designers, producers, testers, narrative designers and many more can come from it. As a matter of fact, a 'designer' in themselves in one who creates the idea for an IP or sequel and creates a design document which gets pitched to publishers.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

You're going to have to be more specific than "Game design" is the point. What is it that you do? Because a game is made by essentially 4 kinds of people: Artists, Programmers, Writers, and Directors. And directors can be a throw away most the time as that job is usually filled by an Artist or Writer anyway.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You're going to have to be more specific than "Game design" is the point. What is it that you do? Because a game is made by essentially 4 kinds of people: Artists, Programmers, Writers, and Directors. And directors can be a throw away most the time as that job is usually filled by an Artist or Writer anyway.


Mentioned above. Although we're more the artistic sector (modelling, animation, audio etc.), but writing is accomodated through narrative design and those who write up what a game will inevitably have in a design document. The latter are the people who go in depth about every single facet before the majority of concept work starts: what engine will be optimal, the visual style, how high the player character jumps and how fast they'll run (providing the character can actually perform those actions), the amount of damage each weapon does both with and without upgrades.

Programming has its own course here.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

What kind of artists are you planning to be? 

I'm doing 3D modeling mostly. Atm I'm doing a level design, using maya to block out the bigger spacial arrangements and then going to make modular models that can be instanced in an engine to put it all together.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Kids are so cute when they have dreams.

Right before they get crushed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

I love how Krory has gone completly braindead, only insulting people and dishing out memes. The fuck happened to that man since DA2?


Bluth said:


> You know I don't really agree with Day One DLC, but at the same time being a dirty pirate is disgusting as well, you can simply not pay for the DLC, it's your choice, saying that you are going to pirate this game now is simply an excuse, an excuse that way too many people make.  There are many people that work on the game that have absolutely no say in what gets priced as DLC and what doesn't, and you are basically saying "fuck you, I deserve this game at no price."
> 
> Either pay full price, or don't pay, the DLC is basically an extra squadmate you don't lose anything in the game, the game can be played out in it's entirety without this character, if you think it's a cool character than buy it, but if you want to make a stand against Bioware don't buy it or at least pirate the DLC if you can.
> 
> You are using this as an excuse.


Bullshit. I already pre-ordered this game, if this didn't pop up I would not cancel the pre-order. Your argument about me making excuses is pure shit. I'll even ignore false view on piracy.

What I pay for is developement before release date, this is what we are "entitled" to when we purchase the game for a full price. This is why Day 1 DLC are bullshit, because we pay for them twice. Want proof? They are already coded into what you buy with "base" game.


Sedaiv said:


> No, it's called a new game. You expansion packs didn't exsist for the Sega Saturn, Sega Genesis, Super Nintendo, Playstation, Playstation 2, or Dreamcast. When you bought something like Mortal Kombat III, and heard about Ultimate Mortal Kombat III and Mortal Kombat III: Trilogy, you had to get them to be up to date on the story. New characters, new moves, new fatalities, you had to see them. Thus, a new game at FULL price.


I thought he was talking about stuff like C&C3: Kane's Wrath, RA3: Uprising, SW: Forces of Corruption, Baldur's Gate: Tales of the Sword Coast, Throne of Bhaal, Descent 3: Mercenery, Freespace: Silent Threat, et cetera et cetera


Gnome said:


> I'm fairly certain, 100% actually, that Tomcat has no idea what he's talking about. Maybe if you were a business student


Duh, obviously he had at least a little of business practice classes. Fuck, even I had some even though I am an IT/IS student. I discussed this topic with one of the professors, and he agreed with me - companies use people like Krory, who roll over when they're told to, to screw over consumers as much as possible to get as much cash as they possibly can.


Krory said:


> And that's why any self-respecting game developer won't hire someone with a degree in "game design."


You'd be surprised by the power of a diploma or whatever they get. I can't take "game design" studies seriously (I am a little of an enemy - from what I know they teach schematics, so we will get uninspired games), sorry, but I admit he won't have to worry much about getting a job.

//HbS


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

It varies from person to person. The majority here aim to be modellers, some plan to be animators using things like 3DS Max character rigging and/or Motionbuilder...others might be level designers, coders or narrative designers. When people think 'narrative', they think 'writers'. It's not that simple, scriptwriters are often the only actual writers, they do the dialogue; the designers outline the plot, what events/objects/characters/kernels appear when and where, and generally how these things help a story flow across a model such as Freytag's Triangle or Campbell's Hero's Journey.

That's cool. Never used Maya myself, they use it in another module, but I'm pretty much stuck to 3DS Max at the moment and use UDK for levels.



Krory said:


> Kids are so cute when they have dreams.
> 
> Right before they get crushed.


People are so funny when they have nothing constructive to say.



Hunted by sister said:


> (I am a little of an enemy - from what I know they teach schematics, so we will get uninspired games)


Far from it. There's a reason why one of our modules over a whole year is to create a game from scratch in a team. It promotes free and creative ideas. If we continued following models like CoD's 'OMG Guns and 'Sploshuns!', then we'd be looking at another game crash by the next console generation. The market would wear out. And that comes back to the publishers milking it all from the consumer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomcat171 said:


> People are so funny when they have nothing constructive to say.


Like Krory, for the past 42 pages 

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I used 3DS Max for 3 years before moving to Maya for the past 2 years. They each have their strong points, mainly Maya gets along better with Mudbox it seems. While I like the UI for 3ds Max better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> This is why I fear a digital age of gaming
> 1) Constant internet connection even for single player such as Battlefield 3's campaign as a recent example
> which is bullshit
> 2) If you talk bad about the game your whole account is locked/banned
> ...



Every time some one pirates a game we take one step closer to digital gaming, a few self entitled schmucks are gonna ruin it for every one


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

>Constructive
>Interwebs

You're in the wrong place, kids.

And I've always been like this, even in the DAII thread. Morality and intellectuality mean little when they are going to be a waste upon the blubbering masses.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I used 3DS Max for 3 years before moving to Maya for the past 2 years. They each have their strong points, mainly Maya gets along better with Mudbox it seems. While I like the UI for 3ds Max better.


"Want to import something into ZBrush? Just make sure your model has absolutely _no triangles in the topology whatsoever_!" 

I hate that POS...



Krory said:


> >Constructive
> >Interwebs
> 
> You're in the wrong place, kids.
> ...


Post tits, all works out


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not ridiculous when people _only_ get mad at EA for it, some of the very same people that I've seen excuse Dead Space 2 (which was, SURPRISE SURPRISE EA), Gears of War 3, and Assassin's Creed II for the very same thing.



Granted. 



Axl Low said:


> ^I got a gears of war 3 season pass code for free
> Lol key gens
> 
> DLC is basically 10 dollar keys that unlock rooms in a house you already bought
> ...



Citation?

I thought games jumped on the "You're not paying to own it, you're paying for the license to use it" bandwagon a while ago.

If that's the case, it's illegal for you to use the software in a way not intended by the publisher/developer/whoever, and they reserve the right to deny you access to it as they see fit.

Not saying that's how it should be, just curious.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Kids are so cute when they have dreams.
> 
> Right before they get crushed.



There's a reason I gotta wear sunglasses all the time Krory, cuz my future's so bright.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomcat171 said:


> "Want to import something into ZBrush? Just make sure your model has absolutely _no triangles in the topology whatsoever_!"
> 
> I hate that POS...



I always work in quads, most game engines will triangulate stuff for you anyway.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There's a reason I gotta wear sunglasses all the time Krory, cuz my future's so bright.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Every time some one pirates a game we take one step closer to digital gaming,* a few self entitled schmucks are gonna ruin it for every one*


It has nothing to do with the fact people buy rip off DLC and that digital games are easier to control and cheaper to sell.


Krory said:


> >Constructive
> >Interwebs
> 
> You're in the wrong place, kids.
> ...



blub blub blub


Whip Whirlwind said:


> If that's the case, it's illegal for you to use the software in a way not intended by the publisher/developer/whoever.



It's illegal to screw my disc?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It has nothing to do with the fact people buy rip off DLC and that digital games are easier to control and cheaper to sell.



all equal parts, but pirating justifies bs like sopa for these companies


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I always work in quads, most game engines will triangulate stuff for you anyway.


Using plane and edge extrusion to model a head...

I had one little triangle inside an ear canal and it chopped half the ear off in Z. I raged.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> all equal parts, but pirating justifies bs like sopa for these companies



They would do it anyway justification or not they have been planning it for ages just like every other thing they thought would kill their business and frankly I think they deserve it at this point.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomcat171 said:


> Far from it. There's a reason why one of our modules over a whole year is to create a game from scratch in a team. It promotes free and creative ideas. If we continued following models like CoD's 'OMG Guns and 'Sploshuns!', then we'd be looking at another game crash by the next console generation. The market would wear out. And that comes back to the publishers milking it all from the consumer.


Okay.


Krory said:


> >Constructive
> >Interwebs
> 
> You're in the wrong place, kids.


You're obviously doing it wrong. Who said you can't be constructive on the Internet? 


Krory said:


> And I've always been like this, even in the DAII thread. Morality and intellectuality mean little when they are going to be a waste upon the blubbering masses.


Yeah, I've noticed. Though I have sad news, you're the blubbering one at the moment.


Whip Whirlwind said:


> I thought games jumped on the "You're not paying to own it, you're paying for the license to use it" bandwagon a while ago.
> 
> If that's the case, it's illegal for you to use the software in a way not intended by the publisher/developer/whoever.
> 
> Not saying that's how it should be, just curious.


I have no idea how it works with digital copies, but if you buy a physical copy, it's all yours. Guys, you must realise that digital data HAS a physical appereance. On the disc. It's not like it's magic or a spirit or chakra or whatever. 

"License" thing is a clever lie by the corporations that want to restrict your freedom, to get a little more of our money.

It's like you bought an impact drill and wasn't allowed to use one of the drilling modes.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

But I'm not whining about anything, so it'd be ridiculous to... oh! I get it now!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They would do it anyway justification or not they have been planning it for ages just like every other thing they thought would kill their business and frankly I think they deserve it at this point.



we are the one who end up suffering in the end.

Pirates are throwing a turd in the punch bowl.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh, by the way.

*FOV fix*



*read the motherfucking Readme file*

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

I am absolutely unsurprised by people not being familiar with user agreements.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

What is everybody in this thread like a fucking lawyer?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What is everybody in this thread like a fucking lawyer?



Didn't you know?

The top 3 things everyone on the internet is:

1. A lawyer
2. A video-game developer OR a writer
3. Related to someone that works in every popular company in the world


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Now to actually be on topic for once (SHOCKER!):

The Mass Effect Space Launch is now in effect. You can read more about it .

The launches are starting with San Francisco, then move to Las Vegas, New York, Berlin, Paris, and London.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Some of us actually consult experts/professionals instead of sucking EA/Bioware's cock.
> 
> //HbS



Whoa man, what did I do?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

>Going to a lawyer over Day One DLC

Bwuahahaha.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

To be on topic again, looks like Sony fans lucked out by being able to obtain a digital copy through PSN on day one.  Not that I would do that, but it must be nice to have the option to purchase a triple-A title on release day for your console without leaving the house... AND WITHOUT HAVING TO WORRY ABOUT SELLING OUT.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't you know?
> 
> The top 3 things everyone on the internet is:
> 
> ...



Don't forget

4.) France doesn't win wars (this is simple historical FACT) unless you note the following citations...

a.) Frances armies are not victorious while lead by a French Man (Joan of Arc)
b.) Frances armies are only victorious when America does most of the fighting (American Revolution, World War I, World War II)
c.) When Frances armies cannot obtain victory, claim someone elses (William the Conueror)

5.) If you know NOTHING about the subject, you are INSTANTLY an authority, look at the wrestling community here for example.

Hunted by Sister: I don't know what you're talking about, but those games sound increasingly more disappointing with each title you mentioned. 

WHY IS EVERYONE USING THE EXACT SAME FEM SHEPARD I MADE?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

All femsheps look alike


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

I forget who it was but someone had mentioned the possibility (read: concern) that there would be some sort of "timed" event(s) that could prevent you from completing some side quests and such. Just wanted to point out I found evidence that this is not the case.

According to an interview with Casey Hudson in GameStar Magazine, "Reaper-controlled territory will change as the story progresses, but only main plot decisions trigger these changes. *You'll have all the time you need for sidequests.*"

According to the same interview, supposedly the decision you made with the Collector Base at the end of ME2 will have an impact, but there will not be negative repercussions (though many people are questioning how they'll pull that off).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Whoa man, what did I do?


Nothing, wasn't talking about you 


Krory said:


> >Going to a lawyer over Day One DLC
> 
> Bwuahahaha.


Wait... what? Who the hell did? Surely I did not, I talked with that lawyer a couple of months ago, I was curious when the whole EULA&ToS vs law thing erupted. I think it was when EA Origin-banned people who badmouthed DA2.


Sedaiv said:


> Hunted by Sister: I don't know what you're talking about, but those games sound increasingly more disappointing with each title you mentioned.


The only disappointing titles are arguably Kane's Wrath and Uprising, other are widely regarded as great or at least good 

And how in the world did you lose track of conversation after 4 posts.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Also, there is officially now a  for the Alliance News Network. This will serve the same purpose as the Alliance News Network that you'll see in the main menu screen of the game (just like the Cerberus Network) - to provide in-game news stories for you to enjoy.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a bit of a strange thing, the collector base issue. Cerberus could dissect it (if left intact) to help fight against the Reapers, but since you'll be fighting Cerberus at some point, will it even help Shep out?

Then again that whole second portion of the demo effectively relies on you not getting Mordin, Wrex or Garrus killed. Then again, Garrus and Liara's placement in that demo might have just been for old time's sake, and they can be swapped out through squad selection.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> No citation, I just talked with a lawyer in person.
> 
> The point is, that law has higher priority than EULA or whatever they throw at you. And the law says that if you buy something, you're free to do anything with it. For example, this is why publishers have to resort to Online Passes and shit to prevent used games sales instead of just sending lawsuits to everyone on eBay.



You say the law has higher priority, but an EULA is a legally binding agreement. That's the whole point of it.

And no offense, but I just found 2 cases where in this situation they ruled against the defendant who sold the licensed products. 

M.A. Mortenson Co. v. Timberline Software Corp. and ProCD v. Zeidenberg both ruled against the defendant. 

However there were also some cases where they ruled for the defendant (Vernor v. Autodesk, Inc. and Universal Music Group v. Augusto.)

From the looks of things if you explicitly agree, by scrolling down and clicking "I agree" then the publisher wins, but if not it's up in the air.

So that's probably why they aren't going after everyone selling used games. Not to mention the fact that it's PR suicide, since even as douchey as stuff like Origin is, it's far better than legally crushing individual players.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

It has been said that (obviously enough) that while some missions will simply cease to exist if those characters are not alive, there are also some that will simply "replace" characters. I'm going out on a limb and guessing that Garrus and Liara were simply part of the demo build (considering in the opening alone you get Vega and Ashley/Kaidan). Also, if I recall, the Kinect demo had journalists playing that level and Vega was a part of the team but I could be mistaken about that.

Furthermore, it has been said that if Wrex is dead, then Wreav will be replacing him yet again in Mass Effect 3 (just as he did in ME2). Mording, I'm not sure about... maybe Maelon if he survived? That'd be pretty neat.

And if the rumors about Harper and Cerberus are true, then yeah, I doubt they'd be using anything to stop the Reapers.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> According to the same interview, supposedly the decision you made with the Collector Base at the end of ME2 will have an impact, but there will not be negative repercussions (though many people are questioning how they'll pull that off).


Destroyed the base - Reaper-killing gun working?
Kept the base - Reaper-killing gun not working?


Whip Whirlwind said:


> You say the law has higher priority, but an EULA is a legally binding agreement. That's the whole point of it.


True, but it still has lower priority than the state/country law. To give you extreme example, if you agree to an EULA that says you're to be their sex slave, you are not legally bound to provide sex services 


Whip Whirlwind said:


> From the looks of things if you explicitly agree, by scrolling down and clicking "I agree" then the publisher wins, but if not it's up in the air.
> 
> So that's probably why they aren't going after everyone selling used games. Not to mention the fact that it's PR suicide, since even as douchey as stuff like Origin is, it's far better than legally crushing individual players.


It pretty much depends on personal interpretation and the court not getting bribed. 

Oh, they are not beyond suing individual people. I think I should start an archive of cases I look at and/or discuss...

Oh well. Starting new Shep. Renegade Femshep, same face as year ago.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Stupid Jessica Chobot.  Gets to play Mass Effect 3 for her honeymoon.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Destroyed the base - Reaper-killing gun working?
> Kept the base - Reaper-killing gun not working?
> 
> //HbS


Completely counter-intuitive to one another, but I don't see why not. I keep going off the assumption that Cerberus operatives get indoctrinated.
Y'know, since IM was minutely husked.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomcat171 said:


> I keep going off the assumption that Cerberus operatives get indoctrinated.



That's the basic assumption/belief. I'm not sure what the leaked script said, or how much was changed from it. Or more specifically, Jack Harper.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Stupid Jessica Chobot.  Gets to play Mass Effect 3 for her honeymoon.



Yeah but she has to suffer Blair Herter of all people.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah but she has to suffer Blair Herter of all people.



True. If anything, he made out like a bandit.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2012)

omg.. ME3 spoilers are gonna be everywhere... SOON. Good night internet.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 23, 2012)

I cant find the article i was looking for
however i found THIS



something related


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Destroyed the base - Reaper-killing gun working?
> Kept the base - Reaper-killing gun not working?
> 
> True, but it still has lower priority than the state/country law. To give you extreme example, if you agree to an EULA that says you're to be their sex slave, you are not legally bound to provide sex services
> ...



True, it's pretty much just another example of our government generally being up for sale. I still don't think people should feel self righteous about pirating stuff just because it is wrong, but if it becomes enough of a problem maybe EA will start to compromise as opposed to the recent trend of making games (PC at least) so difficult to install that people pirate simply because of ease of use.

Eventually they'll realize that boning customer's isn't really the way to go, and that*ASSUMINGDIRECTCONTROL* we should just agree to perform any sexual services that they require and happily bend over for our corporate overlords.

Wait...what?


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

ITT: LAWYERS. LAWYERS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I cant find the article i was looking for
> however i found THIS
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Fun fact - we haven't seen a single proper dreadaught fight in ME yet. Hah. They're supposed to fight at extreme ranges, and yet we've seen close range fighting only.

.... what the fuck was a precious dreadnaught doing hovering over a random Earth city? How many did Alliance have, like 10?

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sad now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> I'm sad now.



Because the female Prothean looks like she's skating?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2012)

That too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

It'll be okay, Overwatch.

I promise there will be no ice-skating Protheans in ME3.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't really have a problem with hacking the data on a disk, I do have a problem with pirating the entire game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> .... what the fuck was a precious dreadnaught doing hovering over a random Earth city? How many did Alliance have, like 10?
> 
> //HbS



they had six in me1 8 in me2


----------



## Bluth (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> they had six in me1 8 in me2



They broke the canon, not the first time they've done this.  Technically a dreadnaught shouldn't be able to fly in atmosphere.  They've done this is other places as well, most notably the thermal clips in guns. 

I do have to say that this one is annoying since they could have simply said it was cruiser that was destroyed or a frigate, it would still have the same explosion and impact without the glaring hole in canon.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Nothing canon ever remains canon.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Will there be film grain in ME3?

I wonder if there will be ME2 scars in ME3. Oh God I hope they will be there.

My Shep isn't complete without the scars


Bluth said:


> Don't really have a problem with hacking the data on a disk, I do have a problem with pirating the entire game.


There are many kinds of pirates. To be honest, most pirate to test the game before purchase, to avoid situations where you spend 60$ and then find out the game is unplayably shitty.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

According to Circe's earlier post, scars in ME3 are contingent on how your ME2 character ended, I believe.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 23, 2012)

Personally I didn't really like the film grain, I get what they were trying to do, but it just made everything look a bit shitty imo.  

I sort of miss how you could create your own scars.  I don't remember that being an option in the ME3 character creator.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

So, let's speculate a little, folks - shall we?

One revealed trophy/achievement, called Executioner - the achievement description is, "Defeat an old adversary."

So... who do _you_ think it is? Saren or Sovereign make a return? Finally stick it to Harbinger? Or just some new character we're supposed to believe is an arch-nemesis (Kai Leng?!) in ME3?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

I liked the film grain. It set a certain atmosphere and helped creating a unique "movie", alongside with unique camera angles and great facial animation. It's such a shame all 3 elements are gone.

----------
Probably Harbinger. For how long have they knew each other with Shepard? I can't really think of anyone else that was hostile to Shepard and couldn't end up dead.

Saren's/Sovereign comeback would be retarded.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

"BioWare @bioware

Remember to watch our livestream with #MassEffect Kaidan voice actor Rapharl Sbarge, starting in 45 min! bit.ly/xI343Z"

Full link:


----------



## Bluth (Feb 23, 2012)

The "defeat an old adversary" could be something like Khalid al-bin Salani or however you spell her name.  Maybe you stop some sort of propaganda that she is spreading. 

Shepard doesn't let too many enemies get away.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, let's speculate a little, folks - shall we?
> 
> One revealed trophy/achievement, called Executioner - the achievement description is, "Defeat an old adversary."
> 
> So... who do _you_ think it is? Saren or Sovereign make a return? Finally stick it to Harbinger? Or just some new character we're supposed to believe is an arch-nemesis (Kai Leng?!) in ME3?



I reckon it's Harbinger...unless they've forgotten about him-a feeling that I've been unable to shake ever since I saw the reveal trailer for this game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

It's not even just a matter of enemies that "get away." What if they brought an enemy back from the dead?! I mean, Cerberus still has that Lazarus Project technology I'm sure or knowledge of it. Although Miranda led the project for Shepard, we know Harper has his fingers in a lot of pies - whether he admits it or not - so it stands to reason he could've had another one set up that Miranda and no one else knows about.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe it's something a bit unexpected like the Thorian?  Cerberus researching the mind control that the plant used.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2012)

Saren is currently residing in an ashtray. I don't see how he can come back, even with the Lazarus procedure.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nothing, wasn't talking about you
> 
> Wait... what? Who the hell did? Surely I did not, I talked with that lawyer a couple of months ago, I was curious when the whole EULA&ToS vs law thing erupted. I think it was when EA Origin-banned people who badmouthed DA2.
> 
> ...



"Great" is used alot, and it's lost almost all it's meaning, making it very loose (like my sister). I never heard of any of those, and I've heard of some rare titles, and those all sounded disappointing.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

WAIT.

WAIT.

FUCK.

WHAT IF IT'S THE RACHNI QUEEN!?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 23, 2012)

It's actually Conrad Verner


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2012)

What about her? She's not up to anything.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Saren is currently residing in an ashtray. I don't see how he can come back, even with the Lazarus procedure.



Well remember, Jacob said Shepard was only a few pieces of meat in tubes or some such.

Yeah, I know it's probably not Saren brought back. But it would still be pretty cool.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> WAIT.
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> ...



That's actually a pretty big possibility...

BTW, apparently the smaller, four-legged Reapers are called Destroyers.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> It's actually Conrad Verner



No.

You actually play as Conrad Verner when Shepard dies halfway through the game.

Can you actually kill Rana? What if it's her?!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm thinking it's the Illusive Man or Harbinger.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's got be Niftu Cal, that 'Biotic God' Volus you encounter on Illium. I bet he actually was something immensely badass


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Can you actually kill Rana? What if it's her?!



Rana is next to irrelevant to the plot. You might as well add every single friend that's ever stepped on your toes to the list. And Rana isn't even a baddie-more like a "I'm always at the wrong place at the wrong time!" person. 



Krory said:


> Well remember, Jacob said Shepard was only a few pieces of meat in tubes or some such.
> 
> Yeah, I know it's probably not Saren brought back. But it would still be pretty cool.



Which is still more than the cinders Saren turned into.

I'm still hoping that Harbinger will suffer a cosmic buggering at some point.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 23, 2012)

Quite frankly, ladies and gents, I find this achievement much more interesting:


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Meh, we all knew we were going to find out about the Reapers. I prefer something that obviously could contain more of a twist.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Meh, we all knew we were going to find out about the Reapers. I prefer something that obviously could contain more of a twist.


So you mean something like, for instance, after the credits:

"My name is John Shepard a.k.a. GalaxyRuler69. And this was my first attempt at a fan fiction."


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

I said "twist."

Not "predictable."


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)

What about Benezia as the adversary? She may have died, but her body was intact and left on Noveria. It would be interesting to see the effect it would have on Liara.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's for you crazy Talimancers:



> The second issue of Dark Horse Comics' Mass Effect: Homeworlds, a monthly comic series that focuses on a different character in each issue, will tell a story from Tali'Zorah's past. I'm hoping we get to see what Tali looks like under the mask in Mass Effect 3, but this side story should also give fans a more complete picture of Tali.
> 
> Dark Horse's synopsis reads: "On a mission to end her people’s generations-long exile, Tali uncovers the treachery of a central Mass Effect figure and finds herself hunted by assassins. Fleeing to the Citadel for help, she instead encounters disgust and discrimination in the most 'civilized' place in the galaxy!"


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

> cwgabriel @cwgabriel
> 
> since all the Lord of the Rings movies were fimed at the same time I should have only had to buy one movie ticket.



Oh, I love you, Gabe.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> "Great" is used alot, and it's lost almost all it's meaning, making it very loose (like my sister). I never heard of any of those, and I've heard of some rare titles, and those all sounded disappointing.


They're not, believe me. I doesn't really surprise me you haven't heard of them, they're all (except first two) old titles.

//HbS


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 23, 2012)

So I've been replaying Mass Effect 1. I was talking with Tali and she told me all about how they got exiled poor us blah blah. Is it me or were the quarians the bad guys in the whole affair? They created the geth and decided to destroy them when the geth started to question things. Seems kind of messed up on their part.

Tali and the qaurians have no sympathy from me. I can't wait to start ME2 and mess up Tali's trial, I don't want her in my ME3.


----------



## Jena (Feb 23, 2012)

Kizaru said:


> So I've been replaying Mass Effect 1. I was talking with Tali and she told me all about how they got exiled poor us blah blah. Is it me or were the quarians the bad guys in the whole affair? They created the geth and decided to destroy them when the geth started to question things. Seems kind of messed up on their part.
> 
> Tali and the qaurians have no sympathy from me. I can't wait to start ME2 and mess up Tali's trial, I don't want her in my ME3.



It's not just you.

I don't feel like the Quarians were completely the bad guys, but they do put way too much blame on the Geth and it's their own fault that they lost their home planet. They handled the Geth situation completely wrong. They just tried to kill the problem (literally) and it backfired.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

I like some of the Quarians, but I totally agree. They had it coming and giving the choice I would probably side with the Geth.

I wouldn't be surprised of a popular Quarian opinion is, "It's the Geth's fault that we made them."


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomorrow, between 10pm and 12am EST, you'll be able to play the ME3 demo with some BioWare devs on XBox Live's "Game With Dev" event.

.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Kizaru said:


> So I've been replaying Mass Effect 1. I was talking with Tali and she told me all about how they got exiled poor us blah blah. Is it me or were the quarians the bad guys in the whole affair? They created the geth and decided to destroy them when the geth started to question things. Seems kind of messed up on their part.
> 
> Tali and the qaurians have no sympathy from me. I can't wait to start ME2 and mess up Tali's trial, I don't want her in my ME3.


They made a mistake and paid for it (some thing tali even said), their Decendents should not bear a grudge for what they did.

The quarrians are treated like shit by every one else in the galaxy for crimes they didn't commit, By people who weren't even affected by said crimes.

That's not fair. 

I don't hate white people for slavery why? cause it wasn't their fault it was their ancestor's.

Even then the Matrix, Terminator, Space odyssey, Borg and even the reapers show that its not a good idea to let  synthetic life go unchecked. they weren't completely wrong for  wanting to put a kabash on any potential "Resistance is futile" bullshit



Krory said:


> Here's for you crazy Talimancers:


 Those assassins are gonna die screaming for going after my tali


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally got around to playing the demo...the new controls and handling of weapons is going to take some time getting used to.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

>New controls

wut? There's a handful of additional abilities... but the control scheme is the same.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> >New controls
> 
> wut? There's a handful of additional abilities... but the control scheme is the same.



I mean that from what I can tell the weapons handle differently.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

meh the damage out put is different 

Like the revant is no longer the be all end all but thats about it


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 23, 2012)

Since Garrus dating sim 3 was coming out on the 6th.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> meh the damage out put is different
> 
> Like the revant is no longer the be all end all but thats about it



Well considering many people will be starting with the Revenant, it'd be silly to keep it the "be all, end all" of assault rifles - especially when there's four new ARs, not including the three new DLC ARs.

Not to mention there being ten different levels for every weapon.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Kizaru said:


> So I've been replaying Mass Effect 1. I was talking with Tali and she told me all about how they got exiled poor us blah blah. Is it me or were the quarians the bad guys in the whole affair? They created the geth and decided to destroy them when the geth started to question things. Seems kind of messed up on their part.
> 
> Tali and the qaurians have no sympathy from me. I can't wait to start ME2 and mess up Tali's trial, I don't want her in my ME3.





Jena said:


> It's not just you.
> 
> I don't feel like the Quarians were completely the bad guys, but they do put way too much blame on the Geth and it's their own fault that they lost their home planet. They handled the Geth situation completely wrong. They just tried to kill the problem (literally) and it backfired.





Krory said:


> I like some of the Quarians, but I totally agree. They had it coming and giving the choice I would probably side with the Geth.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised of a popular Quarian opinion is, "It's the Geth's fault that we made them."



Have you fools never watched The Matrix? Humans would have done the same damn thing..........

And Turians............


And Salarians..........


And probably Asari as well...........


Krogan's would have just ate them..........or forced them to fight each other in some giant underground fight club. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

And I would have blamed them as well.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

So in case no one had heard, the first two balloons for Mass Effect 3... FROM SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE... have landed.

One landed in the top of a Redwood tree.

The other landed dangling off the edge of a cliff.

David Silverman tweeted to tell people to not kill themselves trying to get them.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

How did they even know it landed or where to find them? Put trackers on em or something?

And did they shoot just the case or was a game actually inside? Seems like a waste if there was.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

No idea about the second question, but yeah - there's trackers attached to each one so that people could follow them and go after them.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

It would be hilarious if they shot CE in space.

I'd be so mad.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2012)

He said Balloon 1 is on a cliff OR a redwood tree.  There's still hope for the second one to come closer to where I am.

_#ME3Space apparently balloon 1 is on a cliff somewhere or ontop of a Redwood. Please do not kill yourself for these. #MassEffect3_


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

But I wanna pull an Ashley.

C wut I did thar?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> They made a mistake and paid for it (some thing tali even said), their Decendents should not bear a grudge for what they did.
> 
> The quarrians are treated like shit by every one else in the galaxy for crimes they didn't commit, By people who weren't even affected by said crimes.
> 
> ...



While I agree that it's messed up Quarians get hated on for something their ancestors did, it annoys me that they act like they were in the right. I guess it depends on how you see things, the geth could have easily turned on them, but we can't be for certain that was going to be the outcome.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 23, 2012)

The World said:


> But I wanna pull an Ashley.
> 
> C wut I did thar?



Ashley dies?

I always thought Kaiden got smoked in ME1.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Never.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Kizaru said:


> While I agree that it's messed up Quarians get hated on for something their ancestors did, it annoys me that they act like they were in the right. I guess it depends on how you see things, the geth could have easily turned on them, but we can't be for certain that was going to be the outcome.



No side is innocent in war. The quarrians are trapped in their suits and space ships because of the get, doesn't matter the reason that will breed hatred 

I once read a really good fanfic that compared the quarrians situation to how people saw the Japanese after the atomic bombings and how  allot of people had a "that's what you get" mentality about it


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

>Really good
>Fanfic


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 23, 2012)

link this fan fiction


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

And the whole Japanese-American thing is idiotic.

Last I checked, the Citadel wasn't rounding up every Quarian they see to throw them into an internment camp, forcing the younger men to join their military, and leaving the others in barely livable conditions that end up killing a number of them.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Post war krory, and the comparison is the nation of japan not to Japanese-Americans



It's a novelization of ME2 but its really good and i am really picky  and unforgiving when it comes to my fanfiction, it is Mshep x Tali.



This is the chapter with said "Post ww2 Japan = Quarrian" Discussion


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Just at a glance, there's so many inaccuracies in there that it's mind-boggling...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

like what, i know their are some libriaties taken, but nothing that made me hit the X


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

"Some liberties" is a bit of an understatement. The number one accepted timeline of World War II has it lasting barely six years - far from "almost a decade." The second most generally accepted is when it and the much lower-key Second Sino-Japanese war combined in 1941. Unless they're trying to say the war lasted until the official signing of the treaty with Japan in 1951, which would be exactly a decade or over a decade... though Hell, it wasn't until 90 that things with Germany were finally smoothed over so in reality over half a century.

The German invasion of Poland is what truly started it, as that is when France and Britain finally got involved in the war - they didn't care about the SSJ. Japan only managed to finally drag America into the whole ordeal. If we really wanted to argue semantics, then the true starters of the war would be Italy invading Ethiopa, and the Spanish Civil War.

Japan didn't even join with their "allies" until 1940 even.

If you're going to try to wax intellectual about comparing a factual event to a fictional one, at least attempt to make the very few facts you submit true. Not to mention the over-dramatization of Kasumi's connection to "her people" is more of a stretch than a liberty and borderline generalization, all to serve a purpose that we've seen other quarian on the Flotilla fill. She also focused upon the negativities that were part of the other parties of the war. Japan was mostly too absorbed in the Indochina debacle to be concerned about the goings-ons of Germany and Italy.

The comparison was so flat and in-your-face that it was more crass and laboured than anything.

When you mentioned it I thought you meant the treatment of Japanese-Americans during World War II. That probably would've been more accurate, even if still completely wrong. There's so many other varying factors that even attempting to compare the two for the sheer sake of idiotic fan-pairings and providing "depth" to a character who required none is enough to make one want to drive their head through a wall. It embodies what is wrong with fan-fiction in a candy shell.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> So in case no one had heard, the first two balloons for Mass Effect 3... FROM SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE... have landed.
> 
> One landed in the top of a Redwood tree.
> 
> ...



Omw to SF, its only 5 hours. If I don't respond tomorrow just know I fell off a cliff.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll support you from afar... as long as you leave your copy of ME3 to me in your will.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Also, the ME twitter as responded to the little mishap with the ME Space Launch... so it sounds like both of them _did_ go awry.



> Winds made our SF #ME3Space Edition launch more difficult than expected. But fear not: We'll retrieve them in the AM to give away!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> *snip*


 not gonna argue with you, i don't  expect a fanfic to  be completely accurate, not to mention how much opppinions on the facts diffrernt from person to person



> If you're going to try to wax intellectual about comparing a factual event to a fictional one, at least attempt to make the very few facts you submit true. Not to mention the over-dramatization of Kasumi's connection to "her people" is more of a stretch than a liberty and borderline generalization, all to serve a purpose that we've seen other quarian on the Flotilla fill.


 I don't find it to be over dramatized, Kasumi is proud of he r heritage from what little dialogue we have with her, and the sense of her being buddy with tali is also present



> She also focused upon the negativities that were part of the other parties of the war. Japan was mostly too absorbed in the Indochina debacle to be concerned about the goings-ons of Germany and Italy.


Doesn't mean they didn't become aware of them after the fact


> The comparison was so flat and in-your-face that it was more crass and laboured than anything.
> 
> When you mentioned it I thought you meant the treatment of Japanese-Americans during World War II. That probably would've been more accurate, even if still completely wrong. There's so many other varying factors that even attempting to compare the two for the sheer sake of idiotic fan-pairings and providing "depth" to a character who required none is enough to make one want to drive their head through a wall.


 Taking ti a bit to seriously. ibut i disagree, i like any fic that attempts to give Shepard some decent "real person" depth, which allot of people think he/she dose, all i ask is that it's handled well, which i feel it is in the fic overall.

it was never stated to be exactly the same, ether just a valid comparison

The tragedy of a collective people can easily look like a just punishment from those on the outside is the point.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not gonna argue with you, i don't  expect a fanfic to  be completely accurate, not to mention how much opppinions on the facts diffrernt from person to person



There's a difference between "completely accurate" and "not accurate at all."




> I don't find it to be over dramatized, Kasumi is proud of he r heritage from what little dialogue we have with her, and the sense of her being buddy with tali is also present



That's because you're biased.




> Doesn't mean they didn't become aware of them after the fact



Missing the point - she's comparing knowing _of_ atrocities to actually committing them. They are positively different.




> Taking ti a bit to seriously. ibut i disagree, i like any fic that attempts to give Shepard some decent "real person" depth, which allot of people think he/she dose, all i ask is that it's handled well, which i feel it is in the fic overall.



I wasn't talking about Shepard.




> it was never stated to be exactly the same, ether just a valid comparison
> 
> The tragedy of a collective people can easily look like a just punishment from those on the outside is the point.



My complaint isn't that it's not exactly the same. It's that it's _not_ a valid comparison. It's belittling at best.

Not to mention your last statement of comparison right there just shows how inaccurate and unlike each other the two scenarios are. Comparing them to Germany might have been better even, since Japan was practically coddled after World War II in comparison to Germany and Italy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> There's a difference between "completely accurate" and "not accurate at all."


 it gives a broad outline, it is accurate enough for the context, an in depth listing of dates and  details  would be out of place, it's a fanfic not a history eassay






> That's because you're biased.


what? its because that's what it is in the game. Why would i be biased? cause i like the story?






> Missing the point - she's comparing knowing _of_ atrocities to actually committing them. They are positively different.


 Well it snot like japan didn't commit its share of atrocities. but no that isn't the comparison shes making





> My complaint isn't that it's not exactly the same. It's that it's _not_ a valid comparison. It's belittling at best.


 it is a Valid complaint.

Its about how a group of people can try justify their crimes, and then when they are (whats a good word) "Wronged  be angered by outsiders taking the side of those who wronged them.

its about perception



> Not to mention your last statement of comparison right there just shows how inaccurate and unlike each other the two scenarios are. Comparing them to Germany might have been better even, since Japan was practically coddled after World War II in comparison to Germany and Italy.


 We outside looking in may see it like that, but  many Japanese don't, again Perception is the point

Allot of Japanese feel like their culture and heritage has been stolen, hate the u.s military  bases, and resent that their country cant have a real army. Not to mention the extremists that feel many war criminals were unfairly tried and are actually heroes


Maybe the German's Would have been a better comparison, but there isn't a German squad mate on the Normandy, their is a Japanese one who has shown to be close to her roots


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> it gives a broad outline, it is accurate enough for the context, an in depth listing of dates and  details  would be out of place, it's a fanfic not a history eassay



For the third time, it's not about "listing dates." It's about the "broad outline" _not_ being accurate _at all_. I can't put it any more plainly.




> what? its because that's what it is in the game. Why would i be biased? cause i like the story?



Yes. It's common human behavior. We're built with predisposition to defend what we like and are very rarely swayed even in the most minor of things which is why religion and politics are often the two most avoided conversations. Don't act all offended. It's human nature. I'd be biased if you tried telling me that Alan Wake's writing is poor.




> Well it snot like japan didn't commit its share of atrocities. but no that isn't the comparison shes making



That's the thing - they really didn't. Aside from arguably Pearl Harbor (which is mostly blown out of proportion because we're raised from youth to believe it was), their actions were in line with what is to be expected in a war and were probably the most respectable party in either side.




> it is a Valid complaint.
> 
> Its about how a group of people can try justify their crimes, and then when they are (whats a good word) "Wronged  be angered by outsiders taking the side of those who wronged them.
> 
> its about perception



I know it's a valid complaint. I made it. Unless you mean "it's a valid comparison" - which it's not. Since that in no way relates to the Japanese side of things. It's about presumption.

And I know what the point the author is rather poorly trying to make. It's just wrong. Again, I do not know how I can say this any more plainly.




> We outside looking in may see it like that, *but  many Japanese don't*, again Perception is the point



Oh, well... I'm glad you knew every Japanese person so you could bring about that fact for me so I could finally understand that, hey, it's in a fanfic! It must be true!

Twice now I've tried blatancy that was apparently confused for banality so I'll resort to my good old-fashioned snarky sardonicism because it's so much easier than the headache of watching people defend bad fanfiction with misrepresented "facts." At least I can walk away with my intellect. Have fun with that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> For the third time, it's not about "listing dates." It's about the "broad outline" _not_ being accurate _at all_. I can't put it any more plainly.


 But it is accurate  in that s how it happened, any thing else is just fine details, and dates which is what you argued





> Yes. It's common human behavior. We're built with predisposition to defend what we like and are very rarely swayed even in the most minor of things which is why religion and politics are often the two most avoided conversations. Don't act all offended. It's human nature. I'd be biased if you tried telling me that Alan Wake's writing is poor.


 its ok for a stephen king parody but i see your point





> That's the thing - they really didn't. Aside from arguably Pearl Harbor (which is mostly blown out of proportion because we're raised from youth to believe it was), their actions were in line with what is to be expected in a war and were probably the most respectable party in either side.


 You mean besides  and the , The  slavery and Chemical attacks of course 

Yeah they didn't Do any thing that crosses the line of what is appropriate during a war

Seriously do some actual research be throw out bullshit.





> I know it's a valid complaint. I made it. Unless you mean "it's a valid comparison" - which it's not. Since that in no way relates to the Japanese side of things. It's about presumption.
> 
> And I know what the point the author is rather poorly trying to make. It's just wrong. Again, I do not know how I can say this any more plainly.


 Except it dose relate to the Japanese side of things as ive pointed out 





> Oh, well... I'm glad you knew every Japanese person so you could bring about that fact for me so I could finally understand that, hey, it's in a fanfic! It must be true!


 no  i dont now every Japanese person (seriously with that bull shit were have an argument and you go for the strawman?), I am talking about actual political issues in japan



> Twice now I've tried blatancy that was apparently confused for banality so I'll resort to my good old-fashioned snarky sardonicism because it's so much easier than the headache of watching people defend bad fanfiction with misrepresented "facts." At least I can walk away with my intellect. Have fun with that.


 your confusing "Facts for details" i am supplying you with actual facts and your ignoring them. Your loosing now and trying to use the "snarky troll" strategy to bow out with some of your pride intact, but its too late

Also to No the quarrians cant be compared more to the Germans, because  Germany is forced to regard their actions during ww2 as a Big No no.

In japan they try to cover up their history in that area, their  text books leave out so much of their crimes,and their refusal to admit wrong doings is a huge source of animosity between the Chinese and Korea to this day.

Much like the average quarrian downplays their mistakes during the Morning war.

IT.*IS*.A.VALID.COMPARISON.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh this, this


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

So which do you hate more Phantoms or Combat Engineers?


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Neither. Though Phantoms are easier.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

Engineers and their goddamn turrets always wind up killing me so i make them a priority. 

Ironically cause of the purple in their health bar Phantoms stand out, engineers will blend in and set up a turret right in front of you


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


>


----------



## Bluth (Feb 24, 2012)

Personally I've always felt people are a bit biased towards the Geth due to people being simply interested in Legion, it's also seems to be "cool" to like the synthetic lifeform.  I've never really blamed the Quarians for doing what they did.  Yes they probably should not have been developing AI, but they also were not trying to create a new race of beings, it wasn't so much different from creating robots that we create today.  In the end when they realized what was going on they were terrified of what was going on and tried to protect themselves.  

Now I also don't blame the Geth for protecting themselves as well.  In the end I don't really blame either side for doing what they did.  The Quarians could see the danger that the Geth posed especially considering they had used the Geth like any other household appliance, at the time they didn't really consider the Geth a sentient lifeform.  Would you consider your IPhone a living creature because it can now talk to you?  No.  

Now this does not excuse the idea of trying to re-enslave the Geth like 
Admiral Xaro'Den wants to or to go to war like Han'Gerral, though I do understand how he and other Quarians would like to take back their homeworld.  I hope in the end you can resolve the conflict with the Geth and Quarians peacefully.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

Bluth said:


> Personally I've always felt people are a bit biased towards the Geth due to people being simply interested in Legion, it's also seems to be "cool" to like the synthetic lifeform.  I've never really blamed the Quarians for doing what they did.  Yes they probably should not have been developing AI, but they also were not trying to create a new race of beings, it wasn't so much different from creating robots that we create today.  In the end when they realized what was going on they were terrified of what was going on and tried to protect themselves.
> 
> Now I also don't blame the Geth for protecting themselves as well.  In the end I don't really blame either side for doing what they did.  The Quarians could see the danger that the Geth posed especially considering they had used the Geth like any other household appliance, at the time they didn't really consider the Geth a sentient lifeform.  Would you consider your IPhone a living creature because it can now talk to you?  No.
> 
> ...



that's exactly how i feel.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Quarian's simply acted as humans would. Chances are if we created a race of machines to serve us, and suddenly we realised they had developed some form of collective sentience, then we would probably try to cull them as quickly as possible as almost no sentient being would persist in slavery. Action would likely be taken to pre-emptively end a possible threat to humanity.

Although the Quarians should really have worked to resolve this issue. It doesn't seem to help that the Geth don't have any form of Ambassador.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Isn't Legion sort of that ambassador? Or at least, he could potentially be?

One thing that's helpful is that since it's the Geth, Legion really can speak for their entire species.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 24, 2012)

Why are we talking abotu WWII?

I always prioritize the following...

Atlas
Phantoms
Combat Engineers
Nemesis
Centaurians
Guardian
The rest

I side with the Geth. They only wanted to exsist, but do note I don't side with the Heretics.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 24, 2012)

I sympathise more with the Geth.

I'm pretty sure Legion even stated at one point that they don't really care about the war and would fully be open to peace. From what we have seen, I doubt the Geth even need a home planet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

That would be hilarious.

Quarian: Screw you geth! We want our planet back!
Geth: Oh...that's it, really? Dude, we're robots, we can live anywhere. Stop trying to kill us and its yours.
Quarian: 
Geth: Yeahhh, maybe next time try "Hey, can we have our planet back?" instead of "Death to machines!"


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 24, 2012)

That is seriously the vibe I got from all of Legion's dialogue. 

Literally one of 'We don't give a damn.'


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone know if the MP is down today?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 24, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Anyone know if the MP is down today?



I am perfectly fine, though I appreciate your concern.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2012)

Um..what-

oohhh xD


----------



## Neji (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying this, thoughts?


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Neji said:


> I'm thinking of buying this, thoughts?



Have they restocked?

I want it as well. My brother and I both went out to get standard Onza TEs after it sold out just to try out the controller and we both really dig it. The use of actual buttons instead of membranes on the AXBY buttons makes a huge difference. Much easier to press (not that the standard controller is hard, but it just requires so little effort and the resounding obvious "click" each button press provides is a clear indicator). Although I don't use the adjustable analogs much, I can definitely see their benefits, particularly with precise aiming.

The mappable buttons take a little getting used to for me... but my older brother who is a Gears of War player - mapped the right one to reload (X) and left one to melee (B) while playing ME3 multiplayer and he said it suited him much better and made it easier for him. The cable is really nice and it's true, it doesn't get tangled like the typical plastic cables since it's the braided fabric kind. I like the actual buttons for the D-Pad instead of the typical 360 controller one, but as most people say it'll be shit for fighting games probably (but I don't play fighters, so...)

I know a lot of people have minor issues with the triggers as they have an extended lip that's meant to be for more control, ideal for racing games. A lot of people claim issues with when having to tap it rapidly but I personally don't have those issues, I work fine with it (though it's not like I'm a professional player of course). The Start and Back buttons are in an awkward place when you're used to the standard 360 controller, though, but something that's adaptable (and they can be mapped on the two extra mappable buttons as well - only thing that can't be are D-Pad presses).

Only thing I can't comment on is the life-expectancy. Some people claim theirs crap out after only a few weeks of play and we've only had ours for about four days, but no problems so far. But overall, I personally have no complaints on it and the only thing I'm waiting to see is that life-expectancy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

From Casey's twitter:



> The Prothean DLC character is really cool, but not at all critical to the main story. #ME3 centers on the Reapers, not the Protheans.



Also I forgot to mention about that Razer controller... a bad thing for some people is that the controller is slightly smaller (I still find it more comfortable than, say, the standard PS3 controller... not bad at all really) but because of this, the standard keyboard plugin and some of the headsets (with the same larger plug-in that the Play and Charge Kits have) do not fit the controller.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory, did you get the artbook?


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

No, I didn't. Maybe for my birthday or some such, along with the Collector's Edition guide.  Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 24, 2012)

And that's why I got a job. I bought hte Collectors Edition.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

Every crew member that can die isn't critical to the story, true story.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Every smart person in this thread bought the Collector's Edition.

And I'll probably wind up getting a second copy, SE, for my brother.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Every smart person in this thread bought the Collector's Edition.



...

                    .


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> ...
> 
> .



And _now_ MP is down today.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2012)

lawl

Well, looks like it isn't. I finally got the fuckin Mattock. Took about 500 Veteran Packs, but I got it.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 24, 2012)

From what I've heard, those buying the CE are enabling a future of slavery and misery.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2012)

Along with those who buy the Day 1 DLC.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 24, 2012)

HA! my friend got the mattock on his firest 5000 credit pack, and I got it on my first vet pack. I got two Krogan Soldiers, but no Krogan Sentinels.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

I love me some slavery and misery.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

Slavery and misery for every one!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2012)

My friend just started playing, bought his first Veteran Pack and got a Widow.  I wanted to slap him, I'm still trying to get a Widow.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

My brother got a Widow.

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> HA! my friend got the mattock on his firest 5000 credit pack, and I got it on my first vet pack. I got two Krogan Soldiers, but no Krogan Sentinels.


oh yeah, well gtfo. Dx

And lol, Widows. I used mine for the first time yesterday, and it's omg. I should have used it earlier.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

the widow is good but it slows down the cool down on my infiltrator to much


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is some new pictures... these have to do with the DLC so SPOILERS ARE ABOUND. I want to make a set of this guy but I'm going to be proper and wait until March 6th.

...maybe.

But I do have to say I am absolutely in love with Liara's extra costume in the third and fifth screenshot.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Here is some new pictures... these have to do with the DLC so SPOILERS ARE ABOUND. I want to make a set of this guy but I'm going to be proper and wait until March 6th.
> 
> ...maybe.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Motherfucking Collectors! It'll be interesting to see how he reacts to this atrocity.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

From Patrick Weekes:



> If it's extraction wave and you're not in the LZ, the first rez is free. After that, you get left behind. #me3rules


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Motherfucking Collectors! It'll be interesting to see how he reacts to this atrocity.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless he already knew. We really don't know the situation of the Prothean so for all we know he could have known all along so none of this would be new to him... which might make more sense for a "filler" character.

And again... DAT LIARA ALTERNATE OUTFIT.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Here is some new pictures... these have to do with the DLC so SPOILERS ARE ABOUND. I want to make a set of this guy but I'm going to be proper and wait until March 6th.
> 
> ...maybe.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm torn, its a pretty awesome addition to the cast but really this kinda shit should be in the main game. Sidelining someone who should be a key player in helping you push back the reapers into DLC is mental.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone could be a key helper in pushing back the Reapers. We don't know how informed this Prothean is or isn't. As previously stated, he could be a Prothean gardener who knows absolutely nothing about the Reapers. It's not like every single Prothean in existence has infinite knowledge of the Reapers.

If anything, it's an additional experience for players and I just don't really give a flying fuck because I'm getting it for free anyway.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2012)

Ha, my roommate is trying to buy my Collector's Edition off of me.  No chance of that happening.

And I just saw someone using a Revenant.  So jealous.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> From Patrick Weekes:


wait, what? you get left behind? rofl

And rez?


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

No, it was Patrick Weekes - again - posting rules of etiquette in ME3 multiplayer.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 24, 2012)

All I need is the widow, the drell and the quarian and I'll have everything in the demo.

Revenant is balls. No one in my setup needs it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> And rez?



Resurrection.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> All I need is the widow, the drell and the quarian and I'll have everything in the demo.
> 
> Revenant is balls. No one in my setup needs it.



Already up to level X on everything? And 120 N7? Sheesh.

I'm kind of digging the Hornet.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 24, 2012)

That is a pretty bitchin' alternate outfit for Liara, the ones for Vega and Kaiden are sort of meh.  The thing that is interesting with Liara's is that it's N7 armor with an alliance logo on it.  I mean it doesn't really mean anything I think, but it's still interesting to note.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh hey they gave us a nice alternate boxart for femshep. :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v62pM93iS4A&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

This is my Femshep. True story.

Or Jack with hair. lawl


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Here is some new pictures... these have to do with the DLC so SPOILERS ARE ABOUND. I want to make a set of this guy but I'm going to be proper and wait until March 6th.
> 
> ...maybe.
> 
> ...



Liara looks awesome in her alt costume. :33 I just spent $20 on ME2 DLC. I bought Shadow Broker and the Kasumi DLC. Anything else I should get?


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Everything duh.

Only if you're a true ME fan.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 24, 2012)

Arrival is okay, it gives you an idea of why Shepard is in the position he's in at the start of ME3, Overlord has an average to okay story, the combat though isn't as good as Arrival or LOTSB.  LOTSB is an awesome DLC, by far the best in Mass Effect.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 24, 2012)

I might get Arrival since that ties ME2  and ME3 but Overlord seems kind of pointless.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

After having replayed it several times, I think Overlord is one of the strongest DLCs. I'd rate it as second possibly tied with Stolen Memory and that's only because SM gives you the Locust. I totally hope to see David again if you sent him to Grissom, especially considering Jack is a teacher there now.

And yeah, the femShep flip cover was posted like five pages ago.  Also, why does your femShep have Kai Leng's jaw?

Arrival "ties" ME2 and ME3 but it's such a boring and predictable and uninteresting DLC overall. Overlord has this strange, creepy feel and a lot of morality and a wonderful ending... unlike Arrival.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

My Femshep ate Kai Leng and his cereal thus assuming direct cont- errr


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 24, 2012)

I wish we could smang Kasumi. She would be my romance choice for every Shepard.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 24, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I wish we could smang Kasumi. She would be my romance choice for every Shepard.



Have they said anything about her being a possible romance in ME3?


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

You know what?

This play through, I'm going to let Jacob die.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah bitch needs to get over her Asian lover with a tiny penis and learn to get with Commander Shep's MASS EFFECT!

I love not being subtle.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know what?
> 
> This play through, I'm going to let Jacob die.



I purposely choose him to get his face shot trying to close the door in the suicide mission.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

He definitely has it coming.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Heavy risk but I want the prize.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the prize.

His name is Garrus.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

I meant the prize when you beat Jacob to death with a biotic punch like a pinata and see what's inside.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

>Biotic punch

Nuts to that. I'll just let the Collectors shoot him in the face.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

If Jack could rip through thick steel hulls then she could rip through Jacob like butter and leave nothing left but his balls in her hands to add insult to injury when she crushes those too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, but then she's touching Jacob's balls which is more insulting to her than anything.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

That's whats great about a biotic barrier she never has to touch em.

Or she just get's Legion to do it. 

I bet Morinth would make love to Jacob's disembodied balls and try to get money from them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

racists.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't hate Jacob because he's black.

I hate him because he offers nothing AND he's black.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't hate Jacob because he's black.
> 
> I hate him because he offers nothing AND he's black.



that's not better


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Of course it's not better. It's _worse_. Because Jacob is _worse_ than everyone else in the game.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course it's not better. It's _worse_. Because Jacob is _worse_ than everyone else in the game.



@_@ Finally someone that don't like Jacob


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course it's not better. It's _worse_. Because Jacob is _worse_ than everyone else in the game.



impossible Kaiden and Miranda are in the game.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 25, 2012)

You know Kaiden really isn't that bad, he's not a great character but he's certainly better than Miranda or Jacob.  Jacob has as much personality as a plant, and Miranda is a arrogant crybaby bitch, not to mention Ashley and I might even put Samara below Kaiden.  Kaiden was ruined a bit by his reaction to you on Horizon, more so than Ashley, I can see Ashley jumping to conclusions, but it doesn't seem in Kaiden's nature to act like they way he did on Horizon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Jacob has a shit ton more personality then Kaidan dose. 

the only  thing unique about kaiden is his super pro stance on aliens and that is only  in contrast to ash


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 25, 2012)

Jacob was pretty meh. At least Miranda was some good fap material.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm getting kinda worried about ME3...

First of all, I just found out Michael Beattie won't be returning as Mordin. I just can't think of a single reason EA/Bioware would not bring him back. He was amazing in ME2 and it won't be the same without him. This kind of makes me feel like all the characters from ME2 won't be getting the same development and treatment they did in ME2 and their roles will be reduced to cameos. 

Then you see Jessica Chobot put in the game... really? This is just stupid on so many levels. Not only will I be completely taken out of the experience when I see her character... but the money they paid her could have gone towards much better prospects like... oh, I don't know... GETTING BEATTIE BACK.

Then of course Jack Wall not composing for ME3... and the voice director for ME1 and ME2 possibly being replaced...

The demo was a lot of fun and I'm sure the game won't suck... but I can't shake the feeling that a lot of resources we're misappropriated, no doubt by EA. It feels like maybe... maybe there wasn't as much passion put into ME3. Replacing a beloved voice actor for absolutely no apparent reason... Seems like no other excuse could be made other than they wanted to save money... and that doesn't bode well for the game as a whole.

I don't mean to sound like a negative nancy, and I'm still looking forward to ME3 more than any other game this year... but after Skyrim on the PS3, I don't want to get my hopes up too high, only for them to be crushed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

i seriously doubt  Chobot will be any more distracting then Yvonne strahovski, and unlike  miranda you have the option of kicking chobot of your ship if she is really that unbearable to you

as for beattie, that shit happens, sucks but i couldn't tell they got a different actor from the demo


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i seriously doubt  Chobot will be any more distracting then Yvonne strahovski, and unlike  miranda you have the option of kicking chobot of your ship if she is really that unbearable to you
> 
> as for beattie, that shit happens, sucks but i couldn't tell they got a different actor from the demo



Chobot will be far more distracting than Yvonne. For one, Yvonne is an actual... ya know... ACTOR. And she was relatively unknown at the time of ME2's launch. And, they changed her hair color to give her character a distinct look. Chobot is just plopped into the game, she's not an actor, and her character is an allusion to her real life career. I don't see how that's a good idea in any way whatsoever. The whole time you're looking at her you'll be thinking, "Why is she in this game again?" Oh right, because EA thought it might sell some copies.

I don't have a problem with Chobot, I just don't see how she adds anything to the series. I'm going to give her a chance, but I honestly doubt her acting will be up to par with anyone else in ME, including Yvonne.

But why the fuck did EA pay her to be in the game and not bring back Beattie? I mean, of all the characters to replace the voice of... they choose the one with the most unique voice? Without any explanation whatsoever? They could have replaced Kaiden's voice actor. Zaeed, Kasumi, Jacob, etc... Mordin's voice was one of a kind and if you pay attention in the demo you can hear he's missing... that special something that makes the character who he is.

I'm sure it won't ruin the game, but it just seems like an unnecessary and poor change. I think Bioware dug themselves in a hole when they let every single character possibly die in ME2. Imagine the cameo treatment Kaiden, Ashley, Wrex, and Liara got in ME2... now apply that to everyone in ME2 that could have died for ME3.

I hope I'm wrong. But my experience with Skyrim on the PS3 has jaded me a bit. I'd rather lower my expectations and be pleasantly surprised than expect greatness and get let down.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll be honest i never even noticed they changed Moridins VA in the demo and as for Chobot i don't follow video game "Journalism" so i couldn't give a darn she's in the game. I didn't even know who she was before the voice actor trailer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2012)

I noticed Mordin sounds different immediatly.


Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone could be a key helper in pushing back the Reapers. We don't know how informed this Prothean is or isn't. As previously stated, he could be a Prothean gardener who knows absolutely nothing about the Reapers. It's not like every single Prothean in existence has infinite knowledge of the Reapers.


Can you think of a better character? More critical/important to the lore? No? Because there isn't any. 



Krory said:


> If anything, it's an additional experience for players and I just don't really give a flying fuck because I'm getting it for free anyway.


Then don't talk.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 25, 2012)

IGN's brief look at Mars and Galaxy exploration:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivBLb9UHwHk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjXDT3JePmg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Feb 25, 2012)

So without spoiling whats the number of permanent squadmates and are they "customizable" in a sense where your actions in ME1/2 will determine what permanent squadmates you get in ME3? I know Kaiden/Ashley is one, obviously but I was hoping there would be more.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2012)

No mineral scanning, wohooo

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, but now you have Reapers chasing you.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So without spoiling whats the number of permanent squadmates and are they "customizable" in a sense where your actions in ME1/2 will determine what permanent squadmates you get in ME3? I know Kaiden/Ashley is one, obviously but I was hoping there would be more.



Your actions from the previous games do affect who will show up.  I don't think they've actually confirmed the total number of permanent squadmates yet.


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'm getting kinda worried about ME3...
> 
> First of all, I just found out Michael Beattie won't be returning as Mordin. I just can't think of a single reason EA/Bioware would not bring him back. He was amazing in ME2 and it won't be the same without him. This kind of makes me feel like all the characters from ME2 won't be getting the same development and treatment they did in ME2 and their roles will be reduced to cameos.
> 
> ...



i knew something was off with moridin when i heard him in the demo

and i really don't care about chobot

i just hope the rest of the VA are doing a great job


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2012)

Who the fuck is chobot?


Overwatch said:


> Yeah, but now you have Reapers chasing you.


It looks kind of silly, to be honest  and weird. Reapers are sure taking their sweet-ass time. I thought it'd be a simultaneous attack at every major center in the galaxy, but no, they're giving us a fuckload of time to rally and organize.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know who Chobot is either, except from the trailer revealing her character.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Who the fuck is chobot?





forgotten_hero said:


> I don't know who Chobot is either, except from the trailer revealing her character.


She's nothing but a video game 'journalist'. I use the term loosely because she was more or less just a poster girl for IGN until she recently left:


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

Mordin sounded fine, no different when we had the information six months ago. It's all about Major Kirrahe anyway - I'd rather have him. But it will be interesting to hear what Mordin's REAL new voice sounds like instead of Meer's filler voice... even though he'll probably be in the game for ten minutes tops. But I'm not surprised people picked up on Mordin's VA change... after all... there's still petitions out there saying to bring back Ali Hillis as Liara for ME3, or Brendon Keener as Garrus for ME3, or Steven Barr as Wrex for ME3... even though all three of them are voice their respective characters.

Jack Wall was just one of numerous composers on the previous soundtracks and frankly, the demo alone has music surpassing both titles.

ME3 on the PS3 will be just as bad as Skyrim on the PS3, this has been a known problem since last year.

Lore is, was, and always will be nothing but fanwank - the story of Mass Effect doesn't focus on the Protheans. It focuses on Shepard. Protheans are background noise, filler. A Brothean Gardener won't change that.

So far permanent squadmates are: Kaidan/Ashley, Vega, Liara, Tali, Garrus (if the latter two survived) and people are still holding out for Wrex (supposedly in a magazine interview, Casey Hudson let it slip that there's a Krogan aboard the Normandy - also whereas whenever someone asks about Jack or Miranda or Grunt or Thane or anyone else, the BioWare response is "Every character will be in the game to some regard." When asked about Wrex on several different occasions, their reply was, "We cannot comment on that at this time").

And Chobot is still working for IGN. She didn't "leave."


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

GameStar, a German PC Magazine did an early review... the hilarious bit being it sounds like they reviewed the PS3 version (since the PC version is still "locked" even to journalists). 

Trying to sum this up quickly...

>15-20 hour campaign
>40 hours total with side missions (though a number of people in the BWN thread this was posted in wanted to hear what the same reviewer put into ME1 and ME2 for comparison... for example, how much they indulge in everything... the IGN review that was just starting says the reviewer already spent at least a couple hours reading the codices alone)
>No cliffhangers or loose-ends - everything is wrapped up
>Over 100 scenes, conversations, and events that change from big to small - you will feel the consequences, and not always like them
>An interesting sequence after the end credits
>The "Role-Play" mode feels very much like ME1
>The game is noticeably more difficult
>AI is still pretty dumb (judging from the demo, I didn't get this feeling)
>There are several turret sections, not very well-directed
>Despite "shortcomings" in level design, which are similar to ME2, the game is constantly thrilling
>Scanning isn't nearly as repetitive - works a lot quicker and incorporates a new mini-game (REAPER!!! RUN!!!)
>New melee option is overpowered
>Low polycount, lack of detail, and low texture resolutions (Which, again, I don't gather from the PC and 360 demos though this is a known issue in the PS3 version)
>Great dynamic soundtrack and effects
>Progress in the war is constantly trackable via a terminal aboard the Normandy

OVERALL SCORES:
Sound: 10/10
Quests/Plot: 10/10
Characters: 10/10
Combat: 8/10 (because of "stupid" AI)
All other areas (?): 9/10

Overall: 9/10

(They previously gave ME1 an 85/100 and ME2 an 87/100)


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 25, 2012)

'Left', 'got replaced', whatever, she's going to be a bloody annoyance, I just know it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, an optional character that you will actually never even have to see will be an annoyance.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2012)

ME3 has 2007 graphics because of Xbox360. Don't hate on Bioware for this one.

And Krory, not a fanwank, because this connects directly to the present storyline. As directly as it gets, with someone who witnessed and expeerienced the Reaper invasion. And, since you're getting it for free, please shut up. If it affected you, you'd probably be all over it.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol at the "Dumb AI" malarkey. Were the playing on Casual?


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yes, an optional character that you will actually never even have to see will be an annoyance.


And I wasn't aware of that. You can take your arrogant sarcasm somewhere else, thank you very much.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

F-A-N-W-A-N-K. It's lore. That's all it is.

But I'll be chilling with my Brothean Gardener. 

@Overwatch - They're Germans, so probably.



Tomcat171 said:


> And I wasn't aware of that. You can take your arrogant sarcasm somewhere else, thank you very much.



Then maybe you should have made yourself aware of it before decided to comment on it. You can take your lackluster, brainless attitude back to the BioWare forums, thank you very much.

As for the ... it's a "review in progress" so nothing really interesting. The reviewer is Colin Moriarty which doesn't bode well... but all he's really commented on is stuff everyone should know about already - regular experience distribution, the new ability level-up system, the new movements... basically if you've played the demo, you know everything Moriarty has said in the first two pages of his review.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Lol at the "Dumb AI" malarkey. Were the playing on Casual?


AI *is* dumb, it only hits harder, better and is tougher with each difficulty level. There is a difference between brute force and intelligence.


Krory said:


> But I'll be chilling with my Brothean Gardener.


We all know he's going to be of importance. So every time I see you typing "Gardener" something in my brain screams 



By the way, there is this thing called "edit" button.

//HbS


----------



## left4lol (Feb 25, 2012)

I wonder what would happen if you get cought by the reaper during the scanning minigame ?
Could be a good place to put random encounter. i just hope it won't be intant dead, that would be lame (which is why i predict it will be).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2012)

It probably will be an insta death. Normandy can't fight a Reaper on it's own.

//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 25, 2012)

they changed mordin's VA?

never noticed.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 25, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Who the fuck is chobot?
> 
> It looks kind of silly, to be honest  and weird. Reapers are sure taking their sweet-ass time. I thought it'd be a simultaneous attack at every major center in the galaxy, but no, they're giving us a fuckload of time to rally and organize.
> 
> //HbS



It took decades for them to wipe out the Protheans, they were methodical in  their approach destroying them one world at a time. They couldn't give a darn about what you do in the meantime because as far as they are concerned there is nothing you can do to stop them. 

Finished my playthrough of ME1; Wrex alive, Council saved, Anderson promoted to Council, Ashley dead, Rachni queen spared and regrettably Kirahee dead. Now onto ME2!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought it took so long because they spread so thin.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 25, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> AI *is* dumb, it only hits harder, better and is tougher with each difficulty level. There is a difference between brute force and intelligence.
> 
> We all know he's going to be of importance. So every time I see you typing "Gardener" something in my brain screams
> 
> ...



It doesen't just hit harder, the baddies actually put quite a bit of effort into outflanking you and forcing you out of cover this time. I never switched chest-high walls so often in the previous games and, frankly, I love it.  

Anyway, who else thinks that Harbinger was the original Reaper? We know that he didn't just spout BS whenever he attacked through one of his puppets-the claims about humanity's genetic destiny and impending ascendance proved to be true when we saw what was being forged in the heart of the Collector Base. 

What about "_*We are the beginning*, you are the end_!"? What if he really brought about the beginning?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 25, 2012)

just unlocked the widow and kicked some serious ass with it

u jelly?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Chobot will be far more distracting than Yvonne. For one, Yvonne is an actual... ya know... ACTOR. And she was relatively unknown at the time of ME2's launch. And, they changed her hair color to give her character a distinct look. Chobot is just plopped into the game, she's not an actor, and her character is an allusion to her real life career. I don't see how that's a good idea in any way whatsoever. The whole time you're looking at her you'll be thinking, "Why is she in this game again?" Oh right, because EA thought it might sell some copies.


I guarantee you more people knew who Yyvone was then Chobot, and your crazy if you think she is their to help sell the game, i mean seriously, and again you can kick her off the ship, so nto a big deal



> I don't have a problem with Chobot, I just don't see how she adds anything to the series. I'm going to give her a chance, but I honestly doubt her acting will be up to par with anyone else in ME, including Yvonne.


 I think having a Reporter on the ship is a Great idea, i just wish it was Emily Wong, 



> But why the fuck did EA pay her to be in the game and not bring back Beattie? I mean, of all the characters to replace the voice of... they choose the one with the most unique voice? Without any explanation whatsoever? They could have replaced Kaiden's voice actor. Zaeed, Kasumi, Jacob, etc... Mordin's voice was one of a kind and if you pay attention in the demo you can hear he's missing... that special something that makes the character who he is.


 You are overeacting






Overwatch said:


> It doesen't just hit harder, the baddies actually put quite a bit of effort into outflanking you and forcing you out of cover this time. I never switched chest-high walls so often in the previous games and, frankly, I love it.


 I was chasing down a nearly dead phantom the other day, playing as a vanguard, the bitch lead me right into a turret.

i literally said "Clever girl".


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> just unlocked the widow and kicked some serious ass with it
> 
> u jelly?


The thing is insane. The thing can go through Guardian shields, go through multiple enemies (managed to kill 3 Assaults with one shot), take down Atluses in 4-5 shots, OHK full-barrier Phantoms with a well-placed headshot...

I love it.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 25, 2012)

Finally unlocked a new character, got a Krogan Soldier, going to try it out.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Mordin sounded fine, no different when we had the information six months ago. It's all about Major Kirrahe anyway - I'd rather have him. But it will be interesting to hear what Mordin's REAL new voice sounds like instead of Meer's filler voice... even though he'll probably be in the game for ten minutes tops. But I'm not surprised people picked up on Mordin's VA change... after all... there's still petitions out there saying to bring back Ali Hillis as Liara for ME3, or Brendon Keener as Garrus for ME3, or Steven Barr as Wrex for ME3... even though all three of them are voice their respective characters.
> 
> Jack Wall was just one of numerous composers on the previous soundtracks and frankly, the demo alone has music surpassing both titles.
> 
> ...



"even though he'll probably be in the game for ten minutes tops."

Sounds great! Can't wait to talk to fucking... Jessica... Chobot... instead of Mordin, one of the best characters in ME2.

I agree with the music, the demo alone had some of the best music I've ever heard in a video game. But it's still interesting that they replaced established people from the ME games. For no apparent reason other than possibly saving money.

"ME3 on the PS3 will be just as bad as Skyrim on the PS3, this has been a known problem since last year."

What does that even mean? Skyrim on the PS3 was unplayable. It's not some "known problem" that plagues the PS3 version of every game. Bethesda fucked up and didn't code their new engine for the PS3 at all. Just like they didn't properly test it when it was installed on the 360 to see a major texture bug. Or on the PC to find that certain graphics cards were only allowed to use half their power and PC's could only use half their RAM.

Mass Effect 2 ran great on the PS3. And the performance isn't even what I was referring to when I mentioned Skyrim. Just how it was a disappointment overall. Besides, I really don't care how well ME looks or runs. Mass Effect 1 on the 360 was technically horrible. Bad framerate, abysmal pop in, low rez textures, etc. It doesn't affect the overall enjoyment of the game because it's about the story and the characters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

^ if skyrim was so disappointing for you why haven't you changed your set?

[YOUTUBE]x2XM3k2apNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Feb 25, 2012)

ME1 on the 360 was worse than the PS3 version of ME2 by far, actually 

The only thing that was wrong with the PS3 version when compared to the 360 version was a strange graphical glitch that rarely occurred. Other than that they are pretty much the same.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I guarantee you more people knew who Yyvone was then Chobot, and your crazy if you think she is their to help sell the game, i mean seriously, and again you can kick her off the ship, so nto a big deal
> 
> I think having a Reporter on the ship is a Great idea, i just wish it was Emily Wong,
> 
> ...



Again, Yvonne is an ACTOR. Chobot is not. It's the equivalent of having David Letterman play a talk show host. It's tacky, distracting, and it doesn't fit the universe at all. Like I said, I'll give her a chance, but I can already imagine her wonderful line delivery, with no known acting experience whatsoever.

Of course you wish it was Wong, because she's an established character that fits into the universe perfectly. Not a real life journalist who gets shoved into the game because she has a pretty face and loves the series.

I'm overreacting? Because they replaced the voice actor for one of my favorite characters in ME2 for absolutely no reason at all? I may be focusing too much on Chobot, as she alone is not a big deal, and I'm singling her out unfairly... but I just can't fathom why she's in the game and Beattie isn't. It's just stupid.



Zen-aku said:


> ^ if skyrim was so disappointing for you why haven't you changed your set?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]x2XM3k2apNs[/YOUTUBE]



Because, the 40 hours I did get to play of Skyrim before it became unplayable were fantastic. And I'm lazy. It wasn't disappointing as a game. But a game is worthless when you can't play it. I would try it again since the new patch apparently "fixes" the issue, but I've got other games to keep me occupied now, and they've said that before.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Again, Yvonne is an ACTOR. Chobot is not. It's the equivalent of having David Letterman play a talk show host. It's tacky, distracting, and it doesn't fit the universe at all.


 I don't see how it dosen't fit the universe, to have a reporter...Reporting



> Of course you wish it was Wong, because she's an established character that fits into the universe perfectly.


More like i think shes Hot, i like perky personality, and i feel bad about never giving her that intervewi



> I'm overreacting? Because they replaced the voice actor for one of my favorite characters in ME2 for absolutely no reason at all? I may be focusing too much on Chobot, as she alone is not a big deal, and I'm singling her out unfairly... but I just can't fathom why she's in the game and Beattie isn't. It's just stupid.


from what i hear it was contractual disputes that got beattie axed, that or a scheduling thing i don't remember perfectly




> Because, the 40 hours I did get to play of Skyrim before it became unplayable were fantastic. And I'm lazy. It wasn't disappointing as a game. But a game is worthless when you can't play it. I would try it again since the new patch apparently "fixes" the issue, but I've got other games to keep me occupied now, and they've said that before.


 did you get a bug that made it so you cant absorb dragons souls or learn new words or is that just my own private hell?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I don't see how it dosen't fit the universe, to have a reporter...Reporting
> 
> More like i think shes Hot, i like perky personality, and i feel bad about never giving her that intervewi
> 
> ...



It's the tackiness of having a real life journalist with no acting experience plopped into the game for no good reason, when a real actor could have been used in her place, that doesn't fit the universe. I wouldn't mind if they just used her voice... barring the no acting experience thing... minor detail... but they basically just took Chobot, put her in the game, and changed her name. 

If you don't think that's tacky and distracting then we'll just agree to disagree.

If there was a contractual dispute or scheduling conflicts, why don't they just say so. I know for a fact that Beattie loved playing Mordin. I can guarantee you that a voice actors schedule is not gonna stop him from participating in game with a 2 year development cycle. He could easily record from the nearest recording studio. Not to mention most voice actors have their own home studio with a phone line allowing them to act at home while getting direction. So that leaves a contractual dispute. What that basically means is that EA didn't want to pay a separate actor when they could just get Meer to double as Mordin, costing them less.

No, I know a lot of people that got that bug though. I just played the game to the point where the framerate becomes unplayable. It happens at different times for everyone, but eventually the game will become unplayable for everyone on the PS3 version when they get enough hours on it. Unless the new patch fixed it like they say it did... and they said 1.2 fixed it as well, which it didn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]NUiEWEtiyLo[/YOUTUBE]

Wreave just earned some bad ass points.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> ME3 on the PS3 will be just as bad as Skyrim on the PS3, this has been a known problem since last year.



Wow, what is with these comments ? The demo for ME 3's single player ran just fine on PS3, same as the 360's version. Now if you're talking about the multiplayer, then I understand.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

So was there _anything_ in this thread besides mass amounts of QQ? Or is this just BWN all over?

Since everyone just wants to whine, maybe I'll just post this and be done with it... the IGN ME Wiki tries to sum up the new scanning system in ME3:



> Scanning yields War Assets, Fuel, intel and artifacts for Side Missions. Choose a system from the Galaxy Map and you can scan while you navigate the star system by hitting the LEFT TRIGGER. The scan beacon may pick up an anomaly on a planet or in deep space which you can explore by entering its orbit. You will then either immediately be awarded with a resource or you will enter the scanning mini-game.
> 
> The ultra-streamlined scanning of Mass Effect 3 only requires you to navigate to a point of interest using the compass-like cursor. Once you get here you can launch a probe. You have an infinite amount of probes, and you don’t need to purchase them.
> 
> The resources in a given solar system are accounted for by a percentage shown in the upper left corner of the screen. Once you find a resource, this percentage is increased. Once you have 100% of all resources in a galaxy, scanning is no longer necessary.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> So was there _anything_ in this thread besides mass amounts of QQ? Or is this just BWN all over?


 Wreave and Wrex has some awesome dialogue.  



> Since everyone just wants to whine, maybe I'll just post this and be done with it... the IGN ME Wiki tries to sum up the new scanning system in ME3:


 sweet so its like star trek


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

It's Wreav, muthafucka.

Also, my brother mentions how Barr's Wrex in ME3 sounds like John Goodman. Now I can't unhear it.

Also, who else cancelled their preorder three months ago when they found out Beattie wasn't in this? I did.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's Wreav, muthafucka.
> 
> Also, my brother mentions how Barr's Wrex in ME3 sounds like John Goodman. Now I can't unhear it.
> 
> Also, who else cancelled their preorder three months ago when they found out Beattie wasn't in this? I did.



heh he dose.

Its good....man XD


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, good, so it's not just me.

But again, like I said, that's why some people are even saying Wrex, Garrus, and Liara aren't voiced by the same people... because the VAs "matured" into the characters more and the characters have changed in personality, so voices have changed accordingly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, good, so it's not just me.
> 
> But again, like I said, that's why some people are even saying Wrex, Garrus, and Liara aren't voiced by the same people... because the VAs "matured" into the characters more and the characters have changed in personality, so voices have changed accordingly.



yeah, people thought they changed  Liara's VA in ME2 even.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, but people are stupid, so...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but people are stupid, so...



speaking of which i feel like because of the butt hurt we have not truly revel in how awesome it is that we  get a prothean squad mate.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

You mean... THE BROTHEAN.


----------



## Neji (Feb 25, 2012)

So today I was at the mall, saw an N7 T shirt and instant bought. Should I be ashamed or proud?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

jah  mon!



@neji Be proud my brother, Respect


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 25, 2012)

Unlocked and played the Drell Vanguard. A different experience to say the least. Couldn't just charge and destroy like with the Human Vanguard, had to actually pick my battles. 

Though Guardians are now easy mode thanks to pull.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

>West African
>Not Jamaican

And don't be ashamed, Neji. I'm getting the green N7 Messenger bag from the BioWare site when they restock. >_>


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2012)

IT IS A SURVIVING COLLECTOR
PURIFY IT


----------



## Neji (Feb 25, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Unlocked and played the Drell Vanguard. A different experience to say the least. Couldn't just charge and destroy like with the Human Vanguard, had to actually pick my battles.
> 
> Though Guardians are now easy mode thanks to pull.


Barrier sucks but it's top 5 MP characters imo. Salarian infiltrator is my current best, but I'm trying to level my Turian Sentinel. Why am I not playing right now? afk time


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> >West African
> >Not Jamaican


 I know its just such and easy joke


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't played the MP in a while... I figure only just over a week for the real game so no point investing much more time when it's all going to be lost soon. But I did really enjoy playing a Quarian Engineer. Though there's so very, very few I got to try out. That, Salarian Infiltrator (which was epic... DAT SHIELD BOOST), and Drell Vanguard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

I once played a game with all Salarian Infiltrators. STG FTW.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

I, of course, named my Salarian Infiltrator "Hold The Line."


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

I named mine Paul ^_^


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine doesn't have a name because I never got one


----------



## Neji (Feb 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXLVFnl3WcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh Captain Kirrahe.

It gave me so much erectile joy to see him as Major Kirrahe in the ME3 demo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2012)

I would pay 20 bucks for  kirahee as a squad mate


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2012)

I have to agree with that sentiment.

Fuck Mordin and Beattie. Give me Kirrahe.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

he can write Shepard's inevitable epic speech


----------



## Neji (Feb 26, 2012)

He's the only reason I have hope in the Salarian race <3


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn, two days and we've gone up 12 pages? WTF. You people spam like ME3 won't come out. WHich reminds me, WTB GIF of 10 days until Mass Effect 3.

T-Minus 240 hours people. I can hardly wait. It comes out on a monday, I'm paying one of my friends $20 to just take me to go get it. I have Tuesday & Wednesday off, I'm TOTALLY playing that until I gotta go back to work Thursday.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2012)

I have finals the following week, so I can't play until after finals.  Just my luck that my last final is on Thursday...need to wait like a week and a half after the release date until I can play.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah really can't wait for ME3 haven't been this pump for game since Fallout NV. made sure to hand in my days off  took Thursday (the day it come's out) Friday and have the weekend off . By the way does  anything from the DEMO transfer to Retail game?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 26, 2012)

Preordered this, here is hoping it isn't as much of a dating simulator this time around.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> speaking of which i feel like because of the butt hurt we have not truly revel in how awesome it is that we  get a prothean squad mate.





Krory said:


> You mean... THE BROTHEAN.


Oh you silly people. We're PC gamers. If Bioware doesn't stop this disgusting business practice, we can just pirate their shit inside out if the game is good. What's stopping us?

And don't bullshit me with "he's making excuses you're typical pirates" - no, I actually was "stfu and take my money" before I learned of this and cancelled my pre-order.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 26, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Preordered this, here is hoping it isn't as much of a dating simulator this time around.





Anyway, I FINALLY got the Mattock II today and a rifle 4x scope. Go Go Gadget Adrenaline Rush Genocide!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone else looking forward to 


*Spoiler*: __ 



actual spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



Making Tali commit suicide :ho


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes.

And don't give us that look Overwatch, we all know ME1 was a rape sim 

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Anyone else looking forward to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



only if that result is to save legion or a romance 
or garrus
or someone i really really REALLY like
then yes


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2012)

Finally unlocked the Widow in multiplayer.  I like how strong it is, but now if only it wasn't so heavy.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 26, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Anyone else looking forward to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What? Explain this, I would very much look forward to it.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 26, 2012)

Delta Shell said:


> What? Explain this, I would very much look forward to it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She throws herself off a cliff if you side with the geth, or something like that anyway


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm most looking forward to the Brothean gardener.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 26, 2012)

I wonder how the Council will react to that guy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

The same way "fans" reacted to a one-hundred percent optional character that you never have to interact with or see if you don't want to voiced by Jessica Chobot.

Shock. Betrayal. Disgust.

And for those who didn't know...



			
				Chris Priestly said:
			
		

> Who's watching The Walking Dead tonight? Another new ME3 commercial with loads of Easter Eggs debuts in tonight's episode. #ME3


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

Can somebody explain to me what connection do ME3 and "Jersey Shore" have?

//HbS


----------



## left4lol (Feb 26, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Can somebody explain to me what connection do ME3 and "Jersey Shore" have?
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

And appereatly Vega looks like some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Okaaaaaay I'll walk away slowly

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

I just tried doing Jacob's loyalty mission again.

After only the first encounter, I decided, "Yeah, no... homey's dying."

Then I reloaded a save.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Anyone else looking forward to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



anyone who does this is a monster and deserves to have the reapers assume direct control of their anal cavities


----------



## Okokami (Feb 26, 2012)

On the topic of Quarians, is anyone else wondering if the Qwib-Qwib will feature in ME3?


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

You kidding?

Qwib-Qwib will be the one to take down Harbinger.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

i actually like that "fight" trailer more then "take back earth"


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

They're both pretty awesome, in my opinion. Though I think Take Back Earth's cinematology better demonstrated the hopelessness that Shepard has in the situation right now with the whole sort of time-lapse of arriving at the sunflower field long after it's been decimated and the little girl was, most likely, raped and obliterated.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 26, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> anyone who does this is a monster and deserves to have the reapers assume direct control of their anal cavities




*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm gonna do it with a Shepard that romanced her, something like-

Tali- How could you betray the Quarian people, Shepard, how could betray _me_

Shepard- You know I just wanted to see what was under that cute little visor of yours, now get back on the ship


*splat*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> and the little girl was, most likely, raped



what do you think this is, Japan


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah the Reapers aren't Those kinda squids


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> what do you think this is, Japan



Isn't it, though? ISN'T IT?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 26, 2012)

The Reapers rape entire species.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

Tentacle Grape now an official partner of Mass Effect 3 

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 26, 2012)

I couldn't take the little girl trailer seriously.  When Shepherd picked up the Model Airship I couldn't help thinking he didn't give a damn about the girl but had just found an addition to his collection.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought exactly the same! In my sick my even that ME2 "model found" box appeared on the right.

//HbS


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great minds think alike 

It was the way he picked it up and looked at it.

Didn't look sad or think about anything at all. If anything he looked a bit nonchalant. 

Shep's in your base, stealing your model toys.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Just because I love you guys, I'm going to give you this -- Someone on BioWare Forums was nice enough to take screenshots of all of the bonus ME3 armors and armors with "individual parts" mentioned in the demo files (not sure if this means they are the only ones).















Because of the number of images, I'll have to split this up anyway... so next post I'll do the standard "parts" armors.

EDIT: Forgot the IMG tags. Fixed now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

Dat Reckoner and Blood Dragon armor


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2012)

that first no clue armor looks badass


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

If I had to wager a guess, the shoulders and chest look like they could be new versions of the Capacitor Chestplate and Amplifier Plates.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

Cerberus armor looks pregnant.

//HbS


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 26, 2012)

The Blood Dragon armor looks awesome, aside from the bit with the dragon on.

Collector looks pretty nifty as well.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 26, 2012)

Found af ew good trailers I liked


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

So now we can kill Reapers with a handgun? (Reinstated trailer, ending). Oh come on!

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

>Handgun

wut?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> So now we can kill Reapers with a handgun? (Reinstated trailer, ending). Oh come on!
> 
> //HbS



first that was clearly an orbital targeting laser

second, i destroyed the dead reaper's core, The human reaper, and Husk Saren with nothing but a pistol so, technically we always could kill reapers with hand guns

Stop looking for stupid reasons to bitch


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, first thing I thought when I saw that weapon was like, "Oh hey! Adam Fenix made a Hammer of Dawn for Shepard! That was awfully nice of him."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Handgun
> 
> wut?



Sorry, at first reminded me of Lazcannon


Zen-aku said:


> first that was clearly an orbital targeting laser


Makes sense, yeah. Looks like it in frame-by-frame look. Confused it with Lazcannon (function, *not* looks)


Zen-aku said:


> destroyed the dead reaper's core


Inside, no hull armor involved.


Zen-aku said:


> The human reaper


Unfinished, no armor covering vital spots.


Zen-aku said:


> Husk Saren


Not a Reaper.

I wonder what planet is this:

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Palaven.

Not really, but hey... we know we go there - and Menae.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sorry, at first reminded me of Lazcannon
> 
> Makes sense, yeah. Looks like it in frame-by-frame look. Confused it with Lazcannon (function, *not* looks)
> 
> ...


 I still have killed reapers with a pistol period.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

So, who wants to wager a guess on the other enemy types for the ME3 multiplayer?

So far I can think of...

Cerberus
Geth
Reapers/Husks (Husks, Cannibals, Ravagers, Brutes, Marauders, etc.)
Collectors (Though I can imagine Collectors being added to the previous group)

Can't think of anything else unless they have other mercenary groups like the Eclipse or Blue Suns and just add on to their troop types.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

i don't know considering the stakes i think most mercs would be rallying to go help their  respective species you know


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2012)

Mercenary mafias are likely as well. Maybe some animals, too? Just throw in every single type of enemy we faced throughout the games.

Zen-Aku, he's talking about multiplayer.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Entire waves of Treshermaws. ENTIRE WAVES. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 26, 2012)

Even two thresher maws would be too much, let alone WAVES!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Unless you're an Infiltrator.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2012)

Asari Adept uses Stasis Bubble. What are they gunna do?

They gunna do nuthin'


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2012)

So what's the deal with these?


*Spoiler*: __ 









In-game romance?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 26, 2012)

Fundepts stasis'd Thresher Maws in ME1 and damn it all they'll do the same. Bring it you pathetic maws. 

I can't wait to play as the Krogan Sentinel and Asari Vanguard. I just wish the Skintone option actually...you know, does something! At least the option to change facepaint on Asari/Turian, especially Turians since it's taboo to go "barefaced".


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> So what's the deal with these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> So what's the deal with these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



no, i know the guy who made that (least the bottom one)

its just wishful thinking


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

If there's two sides to the coin, the top one can explain the BioDev's earlier tweet (I want to say it was Aaryn Flynn) about seeing FemShep in her underwear that day.


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's a better version of the leaked "Fight" trailer which is probably the one they'll be airing on tonight's Walking Dead:


----------



## Bluth (Feb 26, 2012)

I like the new trailer more than the last one.  It's more that the non-action shots were nice, I think it's a nice way of showing how the people of Earth might react to a world ending event.  The action was a little dull I thought.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2012)

wow really only a week away isn't it.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah the Reapers aren't Those kinda squids



i can prove you wrong so fast 

Asari mate by melding nervous systems
Reaper's replace the nervous system of an organic with their tech to control them
And reaper's force their tech sooo...
Not only is a reaper MINDRAPING an Asari
But a reaper with its tech it also PHYSICALLY raping an Asari

Congrats 
You have learned some fridge horror/logic


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> I just tried doing Jacob's loyalty mission again.
> 
> After only the first encounter, I decided, "Yeah, no... homey's dying."
> 
> Then I reloaded a save.



MAKE JACOB'S FATHER KILL HIMSELF FIRST THOUGH D:


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

no justice demands the tribals get a crack at him


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow man,what the hell is wrong with BSN, the place is,out of control!
i mean, i even see stalker thread posted,like, WTF


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh bloody fuck yess 
*Spoiler*: __ 


















  this is  just funny how ever


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh bloody fuck yess
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



To add to what he posted:



*Spoiler*: __ 













Shepard is ripped..but Girl!Shepard could eat a little more.

Just saying..


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

She looks like any woman that takes care of her self, specifically dat ass....boobs could be perkier though

Jacob aint got shit on shepard though


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *She looks like any woman that takes care of her self*, specifically dat ass....boobs could be perkier though
> 
> Jacob aint got shit on shepard though



That's the problem really.

She isn't just any woman,but a special forces member,a goddamned N7 elite soldier and a Spectre on top of that.

I tought she'd have the build of someone like Gina Carano or Miesha Tate.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> That's the problem really.
> 
> She isn't just any woman,but a special forces member,a goddamned N7 elite soldier and a Spectre on top of that.


 MEh she looks fine and plenty fit and athletic, ala sigorney weaver and the chick from resident evil



> I tought she'd have the build of someone like Gina Carano or Miesha Tate.


 thats directly from BSN, We don't tolerate their kind around here


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> thats directly from BSN, We don't tolerate their kind around here



Well,at least they are right on this account:





^I sure as heck believe she could kick ass!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

eww fuck no


i have 3 fem sheps and that wouldn't work on any of em


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> eww fuck no






She..has the build of someone that could actually kick people's teeth in.

The same build Korra from Avatar:Legend of Korra has.

It's gorgeous.

But it's okay if you prefer the Heroin Chic style on your SpecOps woman!


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

i wouldn't mind an MMA/Muscle FemShep
Hell
i'd approve 

Nothing like a woman that can kick your ass to make you feel good inside

Plus Jennifer Hale has long hair like that 


OMFG it took me 2 days to find a decent braided ponytail mod for my PC femshep 
Sure it clips throught the helmet on helmet/no oxygen missions
but it does move around when takign cover and running and stuff :33:33


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 27, 2012)

So, what do you think Conrad Verner will be in ME3?

The Illusive Man? :ho


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 27, 2012)

The Illusive Man is guaranteed as Cerberus is a major enemy. I'm pretty sure Conrad Verner will make an appeareance like he did in ME2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh bloody fuck yess


Gotta get me one of these 

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> So, what do you think Conrad Verner will be in ME3?
> 
> The Illusive Man? :ho



Dead since I shot him in the foot and he died on Illium


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2012)

i wanna know what sort of crap verner is gonna do in me 3 xD


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2012)

Gag'n over fShep's casual wear in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

So guys.

How 'bout that Brothean Gardener?


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 27, 2012)

Post it Boss, like you haven't posted a pic of yourself.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

It was posted last page. Herp derp.

Brb, fapping to fShep in her skivvies.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> It was posted last page. Herp derp.
> 
> Brb, fapping to fShep in her skivvies.



Screw you. Last page is too much effort. Repost you slacker.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

>Slacker
>From the one who won't look back last page

Kids are so lazy these days.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm impressed.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2012)

Fshep's casual wear should of been like this. Just _WHY BIOWARE WHY_.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2012)

Just checked the location  It wasnt even in London anymore, all the way in Gravesend, thats Kent. FFFFFFFFF


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

She looks like a high-class hooker with those boots.

Though she may still have something similar... after all, the only ones they showed were the evening gown and the CE Hoodie.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn, dat ass on dat FemShep


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 27, 2012)

BTW, Cerberus Daily News is back. Today's update:

Contact Lost With Batarian Homeworld 
“Khar'Shan communication gone dark. Batarian economy cut off from colonies. Hegemony: "Comm buoy disruption due to solar output."”


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh shit, Cerberus Network is back!?


----------



## Anarch (Feb 27, 2012)

dunno if this has been done before , but d'you reckon we'll be able to recruit a Rachni army in ME3 ( i let the queen live in ME ) ?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 27, 2012)

Most likely.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Screw the Salarian, screw the Krogan, screw the Quarian...

I got an army of Geth and Rachni. That's all I want.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

GETH WILL DO THE ROBOT IN SYNCHRONIZATION AND OVERLOAD THE REAPERS WITH AWESOME
AS GARRUS TAP DANCES ON BROADWAY IN A DUET WITH LIARA

Only if it's classy D


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra5hPD32G4c[/YOUTUBE]

Legion: Garrus-Archangel, I request back up dancers 
Garrus: Can it wait for a bit? I am calibrating the dance floor.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Slacker
> >From the one who won't look back last page
> 
> Kids are so lazy these days.



Eat me. Post it you slacker. I'm far too busy being delicious than to go back two pages now.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

this is why i have 100 posts per page C:

This thread is only 13 pages long


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

I am offended by the Shepard underwear.

Because all of my Shepards go commando.

I'm trying to decide if I want to attempt some more ME2 playthroughs but I could also stand to have more ME1 playthroughs. :\ Oh woe...


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 27, 2012)

Hilariously derailing one liner.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Humorously troll-bait tweets from Jim Sterling (review editor for Destructoid and writer for Escapist):



> People saying "Shepard being gay sucks because of CANON" don't seem to recall that not every person realizes they're gay from birth.





> It is perfectly acceptable to have a canonically "straight" Shepard come out as gay later. So the romance OPTION works just fine.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

I lack the energy to really go through ME1 anymore so I may get Genesis to try and do a few more quick playthroughs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

you can always cheat an import a me1 character then completely change him in lazarus mode


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

I just don't feel like playing ME1.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

i understand that, but genisis is an abomination that should be avoided at all costs


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

It decides the only things that are important to me at this point. Better than sitting through that abortion that is ME1 anymore.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 27, 2012)

i couldnt even finish my vanguard playthrough 


No want or will


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9NxD0dIvvPs[/YOUTUBE]

so cool


----------



## Awesome (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> I just don't feel like playing ME1.



I tried going through ME1 again. I failed. 

Dat gameplay...


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys suck ass. I just bought ME1 and 2 again today mainly because I have every broshep/femshep in existence except for...PARAGON GAY SHEPARD.

Goddamnit. At first I was just gonna romance some bro in ME3 but then I realized all my bro sheps killed Kaiden, my pool of men for gay bro shep are vastly limited.

Thane is gonna die anyways
Garrus is too much of an awesome bro to ever be romantically involved
Grunt is jailbait apparently
Wrex is the same as Garrus
Legion doesn't have a hole to stick it in
Ashley is too much of a cunt
James Vega would seem like the perfect candidate considering he's gay and all but I'd rather stick it in a varren than in that.

Kaiden wins by default and for being awesome. 

Besides it gives me an excuse to replay ME1 and 2. I love those games despite the gameplay of 1.


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2012)

i don't know if i can bring myself to play me1 again


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2012)

Only problem I have with it is how ugly my shepard looks in it 

He looks absolutely gorgeous in ME2/3 but ME1 every sheperd looks like ass. I did make one amazing one but I forgot how I made it in the first place and just got annoyed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

i loved my custom hmwa X assault riffle

i could shoot for ever with it


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, you and everyone else.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

mine never overheated.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay, this is fucking hilarious. Again from the glorious and wonderful Patrick Weekes. It is entitled, "Turrents: An Informed Debate."



			
				Point: Oh Crap said:
			
		

> CHAAAAAAARGE! Aaaaand Nova aaaaand Melee and wooo, how do you like that, Cerberus flunkie? Oh man, I am CARRYING this wave. I am in the ZONE. I just wish I weren’t halfway across the map from those goofballs riding my coattails, because it’s sad that they can’t see how well I’m doing right now.
> 
> Well, looks like they disabled Device Number 3. Man, we’ve only got a minute left. Maybe I should stop drawing aggro and help out. Hey, the last one is right over there just across the street. Cool! All right, guys, no worries, I’m on this one!
> 
> ...





			
				Counterpoint: Hello said:
			
		

> Hello, new friends! I’m a turret!
> 
> I am the Archon V Automated Sentry Turret! My creator calls me AVAST for short. He says that it sounds like a pirate! Do you like pirates?
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> mine never overheated.



Again... you and everyone else. Welcome to the rest of ME1 player society.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> wow really only a week away isn't it.



Very cold reminder I get the game the next Thursday it's released .

Luckily DE: HR will probably keep me busy until then .


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh goddamnit! I made it up until disabling the bombs. I forgot how ME1 was....and I played ME2 like 20,0000 times.

God fucking damnit. Well at least I can return this shit to gamestop and put the full credit I bought from it towards ME3. I hate it when I impulse buy. I don't deserve to call myself mass effect super obsessed. I don't deserve it


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2012)

Are there any reviews for Mass Effect 3 yet? Usually they'll be out by now.. unless the game sucks, then they are waiting for the game to be released and then the reviews will roll in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HExOCl3YypM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2012)

god i hate turrets


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Are there any reviews for Mass Effect 3 yet? Usually they'll be out by now.. unless the game sucks, then they are waiting for the game to be released and then the reviews will roll in.



It's pretty rare for reviews to be out over a week before the game comes out.  The only review so far is a German PC magazine that reviewed the PS3 version and gave it a 9/10 (Gave it a 10/10 in plot, story, characters, audio but an 8/10 in combat because of crappy AI and a 9/10 in everything else). They had given ME1 like an 85/100 and ME2 an 87/100. I posted their findings earlier.

If anything it starts at the week mark (Gears of War 3 reviews didn't come out until like three days before hand). IGN has their review in progress - said they're doing it over a week so it should finish a couple days before the game comes out.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 27, 2012)

Turrets are VASTLY overpowered. 


My Krogan is just about the only guy who can tank one


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

They key thing is... you shouldn't be standing right in front of a turret shooting it, trying to take it out before it takes you out.


----------



## Neji (Feb 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]HExOCl3YypM[/YOUTUBE]


Epic         .


----------



## Fiona (Feb 27, 2012)

i generally rush it if it was just set up with my vanguard


but with my krogan i spam inferno grenades and then i spam carnage


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Everyone panics at turrets. It seems to be human - or Krogan - nature.


----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2012)

Turret strategy (turian sentinel) - Overload, overload, warp, warp. Done. Maybe some pistol fire.

I hate my vanguard....I keep biotic charging into stupid shit like turrets and phantoms.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

I always laugh hysterically when I watch a Vanguard charge a Phantom and then they get impaled.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 27, 2012)

why does everyone have trouble with phantoms?  


I maxed out my melee on my vanguard 


Biotic charge stuns them just long enough for a heavy melee and that kills them 


Done


----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> I always laugh hysterically when I watch a Vanguard charge a Phantom and then they get impaled.



Must be me your watching. I fucking suck. I am definitely better at sentinel/engineer. 

So because someone mentioned gay paragon Shepard. 



Unf.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still loving my Quarian Engineer personally.

I named her "Vas Serenity."


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Also... RAAAAAAGE. The messenger bag I wanted is no longer on BioWare's store! >: (


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, I'm still loving my Quarian Engineer personally.
> 
> I named her "Vas Serenity."



Representin' .

Captain Reynolds will live on in all of us .


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm still trying to get an asari 
I really want to play as one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

yay firefly references


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

@Magnum - I would love to make a Mal Reynolds Shepard. As if Zaeed's Firefly drop wasn't enough.  And of course Kal'Reegar.

@Jena - I am positively in love with that signature.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Jena - I am positively in love with that signature.




Thank you!


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

My only complaint is the same complaint I have for everything:

Needs more Jack.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Magnum - I would love to make a Mal Reynolds Shepard. As if Zaeed's Firefly drop wasn't enough.  And of course Kal'Reegar.
> 
> @Jena - I am positively in love with that signature.



Instead of Tali, we should have Reegar. Baldwin= instant win.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, I'm still loving my Quarian Engineer personally.
> 
> I named her "Vas Serenity."



dohoho
clever :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Instead of Tali, we should have Reegar. Baldwin= instant win.



A-fucking-greed.




Axl Low said:


> dohoho
> clever :ho



I should have named her "Mal vas Serenity."


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

oh gag me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

"Waah. Waah. I don't like one of the most amazing and unjustly cancelled sci-fi series of all time but I read bad Tali fanfiction!"


----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2012)

There are people that don't like Firefly? How?


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Hana said:


> There are people that don't like Firefly? How?



Zen-Aku has never been one of quality.

After all, as I said, he reads Tali fanfiction.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 27, 2012)

I know. Joss Whedon is a God send to television .

Firefly is a great series .


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Nathan Fillion is a GOLDEN GOD.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Waah. Waah. I don't like one of the most amazing and unjustly cancelled  * Overrated *sci-fi series of all time



Fixed that for you krory.

Whedon peaked with Angel.

*Edit*: For the record that Fanfiction came recommend to me for being a good "novelization" of ME2 in general, bitch.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

Coming from someone that reads poorly-written Tali fanfiction... I'm not surprised you liked the decline that was "Angel."


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

First, I read multiple chapters of your "OH MY GOD SO WELL WRITTEN" bullshit fanfic you're obsessed with - it was all garbled trash.

Second, he's only done one television show "since then" - Dollhouse. Firefly was done in the middle of Buffy and Angel. And the only reason it failed was because of Fox's airing properties and refusal to air the pilot.

And if viewer-rating was the end-all, be-all of the greatest television shows, then you should be watching trash like CSI and Two And a Half Men (though fun-fact - Firefly's number of viewers was higher than every season of Angel except the first).



Thanks for demonstrating how full of shit you are.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

Drama in the ME thread.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not drama.

I ended it. I put him in his place. I showed his facts were made-up, so it's the end of the story. 

Jena, you seem like a wise individual. Should I purchase Genesis to save me the trouble of going through ME1 for some more ME2 playthroughs?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

Put me in my place huh?



Krory said:


> First, I read multiple chapters of your "OH MY GOD SO WELL WRITTEN" bullshit fanfic you're *obsessed *with - it was all garbled trash.


 Slow down, Back up, Check your  role son.

How am i the one Obsessed when your the one who keeps bringing it up hmm?

What was it like 4-5 times in a row on a single page? 

I get  being a troll is a gimmick, but really, your gonna leave your self open, with such amazingly retarded logic like that? 



> Second, he's only done one television show "since then" - Dollhouse. Firefly was done in the middle of Buffy and Angel. And the only reason it failed was because of Fox's airing properties and refusal to air the pilot.


 Excuses excuses.

if it was as good a show as people make it out to be it wouldn't of mattered would it.

Firefly and Dollhouse failed. Simple, Easy. 



> And if viewer-rating was the end-all, be-all of the greatest television shows, then you should be watching trash like CSI and Two And a Half Men (though fun-fact - Firefly's number of viewers was higher than every season of Angel except the first).


 i was comparing it  to buffy, showing  that angel had grown  far beyond its parent show.

but lets play, the reason  angle was canceled is because its ratings  were increasing, and it was actually getting better  and better as a show. it only got canceled because of bs politics.





> Thanks for demonstrating how full of shit you are.


 Says the Golgothan.

Edit: Thats what i thought.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Jena, you seem like a wise individual. Should I purchase Genesis to save me the trouble of going through ME1 for some more ME2 playthroughs?



That is true.
I am pretty wise. 
I once lived up in a cave for a year and villagers would bring me goats in exchange for advice.

If you don't want to go through the trouble of replaying ME1, then yes. The default options for ME2 suck. Wrex is dead, the council is dead, Udina is a council member, Wrex is dead, you let Ashely live, Wrex is dead...


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not sure which is worse, Ashley living or Wrex being dead. 

I wish I had the energy to go through ME1 again but every time I literally feel like I'm just being dragged along slowly through it. It's so frustrating. And especially considering there's only a week left until ME3, it'll knock out considerable time I could be spending playing ME2 and fine-tuning my characters' appearances in ME3.

Despite complaints from doody heads in here, I'm deciding to keep my Shep the way she is except for the hair-change I intended and making her skin a little darker, just one notch.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2012)

When you go into customizing your imported shepard from ME1/2 will it keep the face (that way you can modify on your current build) or will it automatically go with preset faces the moment you hit the customize button? I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2012)

PC master race. Actually I think Xboxers can use the saves too if they have a usb drive and the converter.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

Hana said:


> PC master race. Actually I think Xboxers can use the saves too if they have a usb drive and the converter.



sorry i was staring at your sig and some thing just crossed my mind......What happens to a husks cloths?


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

DedValve said:


> When you go into customizing your imported shepard from ME1/2 will it keep the face (that way you can modify on your current build) or will it automatically go with preset faces the moment you hit the customize button? I hate it when that happens.



Just use the face codes.




Hana said:


> PC master race. Actually I think Xboxers can use the saves too if they have a usb drive and the converter.



They can, but BioWare is currently not guaranteeing that XBox altered saves or saves like that will properly transition to Mass Effect 3 - but they have said it's allowed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2012)

damn Jena I thought you couldn't do any better than that sexy Aria set, but you proved me and my boner wrong.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

It's scary to think that the woman in this picture wrote Kaidan:



I'm debating working on a new set but it won't be as classy as Jena's.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

And now I present, Mark Meer punching out April Banigan (she voices Khalisah, the news reporter) at the ME3 Launch Party:


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> damn Jena I thought you couldn't do any better than that sexy Aria set, but you proved me and my boner wrong.





Krory said:


> I'm debating working on a new set but it won't be as classy as Jena's.





Thank you guys!


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

I always loved the sets with GIFs inside of images like that.  I tried to have a few made but they always turned out vastly oversized, probably due to the length of the GIF. So I tend to stick to my own style which is usually garbage like the last ME set I had:



I try to make up for my lack of artistic quality on the computer with the appropriate relation of unique song lyrics or quotes.

Also...

Tomorrow on X-Play at 6:30 PM, EST, they will be showing actual new gameplay footage. Tune in to watch Casey Hudson and a preview of the MISSION ON PALAVEN.

For those that don't know/remember, Palaven is the turian homeworld.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

I WANT RENEGON CUPCAKES.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2012)

Mark Meer > Every one who is not Mark Meer


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2012)

I keep pressing left trigger but I'm not getting my goddamn cupcake


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2012)

It's good to see that Mark Meer makes up for his lack of acting in his VA work by overacting in every photo-op.


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

loving the Firefly love  i always name my male shep Malcolm , always..and fuck Castle , Fillion will always be Captain Reynolds to me , yeah !


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2012)

Firefly inspired the writers of Starcraft to make starcraft

FIREFLY IS SO GOOD
IT CREATES OTHER COOL SCI FI VERSES


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so hyped ME3 is gonna be out by this time next week


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

There should be a Firefly FC !


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't forget, folks... today at 6:30pm EST, X-Play will have Casey Hudson showing off some gameplay from the Palaven mission.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 28, 2012)

Jena said:


> That is true.
> I am pretty wise.
> I once lived up in a cave for a year and villagers would bring me goats in exchange for advice.
> 
> If you don't want to go through the trouble of replaying ME1, then yes. The default options for ME2 suck. Wrex is dead, the council is dead, Udina is a council member, Wrex is dead, you let Ashely live, Wrex is dead...



That does suck, I think that's the exact opposite of every playthrough I've done in that game.

Except the one I am working on now where I am trying to royally screw everything over.  Ashley, Liara, Legion, and Morinth are going to be the only teammates left alive by the end of #2.  Everyone I'll have had the option of killing will be dead storyline-wise.  #3 should be interesting.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

The only people alive should be Garrus and Liara. We don't need the others.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> The only people alive should be Garrus and Liara. We don't need the others.



If it was possible it would only be Legion and me.


----------



## Hana (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't forget, folks... today at 6:30pm EST, X-Play will have Casey Hudson showing off some gameplay from the Palaven mission.



Garrus.... 

Someone told me my sig was not "kid-friendly". Maybe I should make a gif with the little kid blowing up instead.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Psh.

80% of the signatures on this forum are not kid-friendly (especially those people who get away with those pedophilia sets).


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2012)

Hana said:


> Garrus....
> 
> Someone told me my sig was not "kid-friendly". Maybe I should make a gif with the little kid blowing up instead.



You should turn them into a husk for their insolence.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2012)

Hana said:


> Garrus....
> 
> Someone told me my sig was not "kid-friendly". Maybe I should make a gif with the little kid blowing up instead.



and provocative Lolita images that every other user has are?

I just want a good Ashford twins set but whatever, I'll just be sigless


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

The Doctors of BioWare answer an all important question: Are Mass Effect and Dragon Age in the same universe...?



> And they answered.
> 
> I was talking to BioWare co-founders, doctors Greg Zeschuk and Ray Muzyka, about a lot of things during an interview earlier this month in Las Vegas. The query just popped into my head. Maybe it all crosses over. Here's how the conversation went...
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

It's nice to see them getting down to brass tax


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet Renegade Shep's favorite DA character is Sten.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 28, 2012)

Someone told me that 

Ashley/Kaidan 
Tali
Liara 
Garrus 
Vega

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Prothean




Are the only permanent members of your squad is this right if so im gutted  =[


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

That's old news.

Wrex is still rumored. When asked about any other character, the men from BioWare say that "all characters reappear in some way."

When asked about Wrex, they say, "We cannot comment on that at this time." So they're being pretty evasive.


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Someone told me that
> 
> Ashley/Kaidan
> Tali
> ...



these plus Wrex plus one more squad mate not announced yet , from what i heard.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

But what about Jacob!?

/just kidding 

I'll probably end up going with some variation of Wrex/Garrus/Liara/Kaidan, depending on the mission. Would have been nice to have some of the ME2 crew though, feel like they're getting shafted a bit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah but ME1 characters in ME1 didn't feel as fleshed out as the ones in ME2... not to mention some characters like Ashley and Kaidan have unfinished business. Garrus and Tali are fan favorites. Liara is the best character so of course her.

I totally intend to indulge in Vega, especially after Hudson and Jessica Merizan have said he's their favorite in ME3.


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

Vega has the best VA (Freddie Prinze Jr) after Joker so that should be great , but anyone know what class he's going to be ? Soldier or Infiltrator seems be popular guesses


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Soldier it seems since he's rocking the awesome Carnage ability, which seems to be a Soldier-based ability for the most part.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

As long as the ME2 crew have cool stuff to do I'm fine with it.

Like I'd love to see Miranda and Jacob running a splinter division of Cerberus that isn't down with the whole "kill shephard" thing. And of course, Mordin/Samara/Grunt/Legion will be vital in rallying their respective races.

Curious what Jack, Zaeed, and Kasumi would be up to. And I guess Thane is dying


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

So, in Mass Effect 4, you'll actually be able to sit down and play Dragon Age 74 on your Playstation 9001?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay, I just checked the "Better With Kinect" trailer which shows the commands for Liara and Vega for the demo.

Vega had the abilities:
Carnage
Fortification
Incendiary Ammo
Inferno Grenade
Frag Grenade

So yeah. Definitely Soldier.

Also, as far as Jack is concerned we already know what she's been up to thanks to the artbook...


*Spoiler*: _Jack spoilers_ 



She's now a teacher at the Grissom Academy for gifted people and biotics - the same Academy you can also send David Archer to at the end of Overlord. Still scantily clad - but not as bad - and rocking a mohawk ponytail.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait are they joking or serious about Dragon Age existing in the ME? Man that is almost too meta


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaeed could rally the blue suns to fight for Earth , depending on whether you kill Santiago in ME2


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think I would _want_ the Blue Suns fighting for Earth in ME3. Almost as bad as having Eclipse.


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

They're mercs . Like Zaeed himself , there's no good or bad for them , they fight for whoever pays.It'd be cool if Zaeed becomes their new leader and helps Shep fight the Reapers. I like the whole soldier of fortune thing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 28, 2012)

Blood Pack > Blue Suns and Eclipse



Krory said:


> Vega had the abilities:
> Carnage
> Fortification
> Incendiary Ammo
> ...



Dude is ripped and has those abilities? He must be part Krogan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

Huh, that's pretty cool for Jack. 

And yeah Zaeed rallying the various mercs group is a bit much, but really it's in the mercs best interest to fight the reapers. I could see him getting the blue suns to help out.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

@Anarch - It's not a matter of "good" or "bad." They're just unimpressive. I'd rather get one awesome Turian than an entire mercenary army of unimpressive humans.

@Mist Puppet - What do you mean "part"? HE. IS. KROGAN.

Also here is the artbook page for Jack for ME3 in case people missed it... just a brief paragraph explaining her new look and her new job... thanks again to Circe for posting it here in the first place:


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Anarch - It's not a matter of "good" or "bad." They're just unimpressive. I'd rather get one awesome Turian than an entire mercenary army of unimpressive humans.



It would just be a sub plot , I'm not saying that Zaeed should be a squad mate , just that somewhere in the story he would have taken over the Blue Suns , which could happen seeing as he founded them , and would then help Earth out out of gratitude to Shepard. 

and Jack looks awesome , except she's suddenly become a sniper , which is totally out of character , or may be that;s the point - that she's changed (not her dress sense apparently  )


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

It's also probably a reference to the fact that characters can now equip _any_ weapons (such as why we keep seeing Liara with a Revenant).


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's old news.
> 
> Wrex is still rumored. When asked about any other character, the men from BioWare say that "all characters reappear in some way."
> 
> When asked about Wrex, they say, "We cannot comment on that at this time." So they're being pretty evasive.





Anarch said:


> these plus Wrex plus one more squad mate not announced yet , from what i heard.



see now that gives me hope all i want to do is role with my two bros. wrex and garrus at my side = game over

Just give me Wrex Bioware


----------



## Draffut (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also, as far as Jack is concerned we already know what she's been up to thanks to the artbook...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Jack spoilers_
> ...



I think it's called:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Jack Center for Kids Who Can't Read Good and Wanna Learn to Do Other Stuff Good Too


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Gimme Grunt instead.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 28, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I think it's called:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

Jack's new design is pretty cool. I look forward to seeing her relatively chilled out. 

And yeah, as long as I have Wrex I'm good. But I'm still very much looking forward to how the ME2 crew are involved with the plot.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't foresee involvement from many of them. We caught glimpses of Miranda, Jacob and Samara but I only expect moderate involvement from _maybe_ Mordin, Legion and hopefully Jack.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

Really? I figured as a potential romance we'd see more than just a bit of Miranda and Jack. And Samara's role as a justicar should have her involved in your efforts in bringing the Asari on board.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

As a person, Samara would probably have more viability. Not as a Justicar. Justicar always came across, to me, as tricky things in Asari society - very different from the Spectres to the Council. Something romanticized in fiction but in actuality are feared and avoided. And the Justicar Code is a completely different tricky matter all in itself.

And as for romance options like Miranda, I imagine there will just be an extra scene or two for the romance stuff but otherwise still remain a small part of the overall scheme of the story.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Also, a reminder - just over three hours (6:30 EST) until X-Play shows some brand new gameplay footage of the Palaven (turian homeworld) mission with Casey Hudson.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2012)

So I have a question.  An important question for me since it involves taking off from work.  The release date is 3/6/2012.  So what does that actually mean as far as a midnight release is concerned?  Does that mean I will be able to play it all day on Tuesday?  Or does that mean I will be able to play it all day on Wednesday?


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _From the maker of the World Collapsing trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW9-AOaG9XI&feature=g-all-u&context=G27fdf54FAAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So I have a question.  An important question for me since it involves taking off from work.  The release date is 3/6/2012.  So what does that actually mean as far as a midnight release is concerned?  Does that mean I will be able to play it all day on Tuesday?  Or does that mean I will be able to play it all day on Wednesday?



GameStop will be able to give it out to you at exactly 12:00am on 3/6/2012. They usually tell you to get there early, around 11:45pm (or earlier depending on the title) on 3/5/2012. So yes, if you get it at midnight, you will be playing it all day on Tuesday.

I assume this is how other midnight releases work - I've only gone to GameStop ones since they're the only ones that are legally allowed to break street-date, so they can actually register the "sale" before midnight and then just hand you your game. I saw them empty the Gears of War 3 midnight release at my story - around two-hundred people - by 12:08am.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 28, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Zaeed could rally the blue suns to fight for Earth , depending on whether you kill Santiago in ME2



This does bring to mind on how easy it could be to find Santiago now that we would have full backing of the Shadow Broker's resource network. would make for an interesting quest that could pop up if you saved the workers in Zaeed's mission



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Huh, that's pretty cool for Jack.
> 
> And yeah Zaeed rallying the various mercs group is a bit much, but really it's in the mercs best interest to fight the reapers. I could see him getting the blue suns to help out.



I could see him rallying the Blue Suns...assuming he could kill Santiago...but the other merc groups I doubt he'd bother with to be honest.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> And as for romance options like Miranda, I imagine there will just be an extra scene or two for the romance stuff but otherwise still remain a small part of the overall scheme of the story.



I doubt that. She was a MAIN character in part 2. So are they just going to do away with the characters in part 2? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> This does bring to mind on how easy it could be to find Santiago now that we would have full backing of the Shadow Broker's resource network. would make for an interesting quest that could pop up if you saved the workers in Zaeed's mission



exactly what i was thinking, hell it could even be a dlc like shadow broker , with Zaeed as your temporary squad mate for that mission.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 28, 2012)

There's gonna be soooo much nerdrage over ME3's endings is what's on the grapevine.

I can't wait. 

I know no details about these endings except that... (these are not *"factual"* spoilers so it's pretty mild)


*Spoiler*: __ 



It may not be possible to save everyone, and thus the cost for defeating the Reapers may be quite extreme.




I really hope Bioware writes it so some super paragon/renegade thing you did in prior game totally blows up in your face so people rush onto forums and scream.

"BIOWARE BIOWARE! WHY U NO CARE ABOUT FANS!"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> GameStop will be able to give it out to you at exactly 12:00am on 3/6/2012. They usually tell you to get there early, around 11:45pm (or earlier depending on the title) on 3/5/2012. So yes, if you get it at midnight, you will be playing it all day on Tuesday.
> 
> I assume this is how other midnight releases work - I've only gone to GameStop ones since they're the only ones that are legally allowed to break street-date, so they can actually register the "sale" before midnight and then just hand you your game. I saw them empty the Gears of War 3 midnight release at my story - around two-hundred people - by 12:08am.


Thanks for the info.  I had to call my boss and ask for a different day off.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> I doubt that. She was a MAIN character in part 2. So are they just going to do away with the characters in part 2? Doesn't make sense.



No one said anything about "do away."

>Common sense


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> No one said anything about "do away."
> 
> >Common sense



I never said you did. I said do away with. It was my choice of words. It doesn't make sense to not get the characters from part 2 involved. be it from the romance standpoint or the overall story. 

I just didn't agree with you assessment. Nothing serious and it had nothing to do with common sense or lack there-of.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 28, 2012)

Should I play all of the Mass Effect 2 DLC?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> There's gonna be soooo much nerdrage over ME3's endings is what's on the grapevine.
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> ...



I expected as much.

I know that if it comes down to Geth vs. Quarians, I'm going with Geth no question. But Krogan vs. Salarian....HOW DO I CHOOSE BETWEEN MORDIN AND WREX!?

Really though, at this point in the game we're making huge decisions and playing for keeps. There shouldn't be a "perfect" ending. 

/Although I'm really hoping Bioware does troll all the paragon sheps by making the Rachni bad guys, although it would be pretty lulzy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

They've already said there isn't going to be a "perfect" ending. A "best" ending, yes... but not a "perfect" ending.

Also, just under two hours for X-Play's brand new gameplay footage with Casey Hudson, of the Palaven mission.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 28, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Should I play all of the Mass Effect 2 DLC?



I don't see why not, as Kasumi's DLC will probably have repercussions in ME3 if you didn't destroy the Black Box...the Overlord Project might as well depending on what you did with David


----------



## Bluth (Feb 28, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't see why not, as Kasumi's DLC will probably have repercussions in ME3 if you didn't destroy the Black Box...the Overlord Project might as well depending on what you did with David



It would be interesting if the only way to save both the Quarians and Geth would be to let David stay with his brother thus creating a breakthrough where David or something based upon him lets you control the Geth.  I don't think this will happen, but it would be a nice little twist on what was rather easy paragon/renegade choice, I don't think many went with the renegade choice with that one.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> They've already said there isn't going to be a "perfect" ending. A "best" ending, yes... but not a "perfect" ending.
> 
> Also, just under two hours for X-Play's brand new gameplay footage with Casey Hudson, of the Palaven mission.



...and everyone survived..except Ashley and Thane who both died of lizard cancer. The end. 

...seems perfect to me 

Damnit I really wish I didn't let that bitch survive, I miss having Bro-Kaiden on my missions 

PLEASE SOMEBODY TELL ME IF ME1/2 PC SAVES ARE COMPATIBLE WITH 360.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a way you can edit your 360 saves and BioWare has approved of it - they said it's perfectly within user agreements and everything and it's nothing you can be banned for since it's not "cheating" or "hacking."

But they said they cannot guarantee that the altered saves will import properly into Mass Effect 3 due to filenames and such.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Really great read from Mac Walters about the characters and their relationships to Shepard in ME3 (not about specific characters - more of an all-encompassing thing about their writing process). If this is true, then ME3 will be truly awesome.



> I’m sure I read somewhere on a not-so-helpful inspirational poster that “the only roads we should regret are the ones not taken”. To be honest, though,  if I knew where every road would end ahead of time, I’d probably be tempted to take a detour every now and then. But at what cost? Just how much would I change to achieve a certain outcome in my life and relationships? That brings me to an even more common inspirational saying: “It’s not the destination—it’s the journey”.
> 
> For better or worse, I tend to agree with this last one. And more importantly, it perfectly expresses how I feel about Mass Effect 3…
> 
> ...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 28, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> I doubt that. She was a MAIN character in part 2. So are they just going to do away with the characters in part 2? Doesn't make sense.



They aren't doing away with anybody. They might have small parts in the game, and there are some missions where they might be able to aid Shepard. But as a full-time squad member? Doubt it. 

They did the same with Liara (until Lair of the Shadow Broker), and Kaidan/Ashley, so really I don't mind.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> There is a way you can edit your 360 saves and BioWare has approved of it - they said it's perfectly within user agreements and everything and it's nothing you can be banned for since it's not "cheating" or "hacking."
> 
> But they said they cannot guarantee that the altered saves will import properly into Mass Effect 3 due to filenames and such.



They didn't test it to confirm if it did or didn't?

....well if it means no Ashley and a fully saved team (I did it my first ME2 playthrough but I lost the memory unit, ever since then I just experimented with my ME2 playthroughs and never managed to get one I truly enjoy and I just can't bring myself to play that game again, especially when I feel so rushed to beat it in a weeks time). 

Now I just need to figure out how to go about doing that. Do I need ME2 on my 360 to transfer it?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

It's not really in their obligation to since although they say it's okay, it's not necessarily something they should bend over backwards to do. It depends a lot on how one goes about editing the save since there's different programs to use.

. Also has a link to Chris Priestly's disclaimer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 28, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Should I play all of the Mass Effect 2 DLC?


Character DLC are pretty decent, Overlord is pretty grim and powerful, Lair of the Shadow Broker is awesome and Arrival is vital to the plot, good too.

//HbS


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not really in their obligation to since although they say it's okay, it's not necessarily something they should bend over backwards to do. It depends a lot on how one goes about editing the save since there's different programs to use.
> 
> . Also has a link to Chris Priestly's disclaimer.



Checking the link now. Thanks.

I'm assuming that I don't have to play ME2 on my xbox or something and can just go straight to ME3 to try it out. Either way I'll find out next week. In 7, long, days ;_;


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 28, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Character DLC are pretty decent, Overlord is pretty grim and powerful, Lair of the Shadow Broker is awesome and Arrival is vital to the plot, good too.
> 
> //HbS



Zaeed is like having Jayne from Serenity on your crew.

Get it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

No. Because Zaeed is not awesome like Jayne.

Now.. having Kal'Reegar in your squad would be like having Jayne.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 28, 2012)

Bluth said:


> It would be interesting if the only way to save both the Quarians and Geth would be to let David stay with his brother thus creating a breakthrough where David or something based upon him lets you control the Geth.  I don't think this will happen, but it would be a nice little twist on what was rather easy paragon/renegade choice, I don't think many went with the renegade choice with that one.



I know I didn't...even during my renegade playthroughs I saved him instead of leaving him...as honestly it seemed like the logical choice. 

...I should probably do another playthrough and leaver him too see if anything comes of it in ME3


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 28, 2012)

.... and Zaeed is free, yah?

//HbS


----------



## Fiona (Feb 28, 2012)

I cant freaking wait for next week


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't freaking wait for about another twenty minutes or so... that's when I wager the new gameplay will be all over the internet.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 28, 2012)

Why for you say that?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

It's probably over by now, but X-Play was having Casey Hudson on to show off new gameplay of the mission on Palaven.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh. 


I just want to play it for myself


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Still haven't seen it but turns out it was only like two minutes, and it was on the moon of Palaven, not Palaven. ;\


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a link. .

Not much new, but... some very spoilers:


*Spoiler*: _Relative to the council_ 



Casey says that when you meet with the council, they don't seem interested to help you. But surprisingly, after the meeting, the Turian councilor takes you aside and says that the Turians will help if you help rescue their Primarch from the moon on Palaven.




Casey also speaks briefly about the kinds of enemies you see - namely the Brute which is a combination of Batarian creatures and other creatures that are "Reaperized" and made into "zombie"-like versions.

ALSO SEXY LIARA IN ARMOR.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 28, 2012)

Casey Hudson  


He has the best job in the world


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Hardly. I'd say some of the marketing or community people like Silverman is Jessica Merizan (<3) do. They reap all of the benefits and don't have to do all of the work that turns them into insomniac monsters and zombies. Whereas people like Hudson have to work twelve hours a day, Silverman, Merizan and others just get to play the game and deal with work on their own time.

Hell, Hudson's probably had more work to do than all of the other actual employees and devs. At least the likes of Corey Gaspur and Manveer Heir and Patrick Weekes have had time off. It's mostly Hudson and Watamaniuk putting in vast amounts of overtime (though Wat is on forced-vacation now).


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> The Doctors of BioWare answer an all important question: Are Mass Effect and Dragon Age in the same universe...?



Psh, i Still Wanna Know if DA and Jade empire are the same universe.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 28, 2012)

Who would win in a fight? 


Casey Hudson or Todd Howard?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Todd Howard - because he cheats and lies.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 28, 2012)

How so?!


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't the slightest.


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry if this has been linked before...
.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if I want to watch. I know it's weird and I've indulged in so many spoilers before... but being able to tour the Normandy... something I'd love to do first in game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

Interview with Mac Walters (lead writer for ME3 and genius behind Garrus in ME1 and ME2) about writing ME3. Man if even half the shit he's been saying about the characters in ME3 is true, it will be SO EPIC.



> *ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: What?s the process of putting a game like this together from a writing standpoint, with all the branching paths?*
> 
> MAC WALTERS: There was a lot of very unsexy document-planning at the beginning, where we literally just sat down and said: ?What are the choices people could have made in Mass Effect 1 and 2? What are all the consequences?? The key is, we?re gonna have to tell a fantastic story. Really, what we didn?t want to do was have it feel like, ?I didn?t get this choice, or I didn?t get that.? We wanted it to always feel like this was the best Mass Effect 3 experience you could have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Feb 29, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Should I play all of the Mass Effect 2 DLC?



Firewalker is junk , the dlc armours i could never use because of irremovable helmets but all the character dlcs are a must have. I use Kasumi and Zaeed a lot in the first half of the game.

Shadow broker truly IS a must have , I can't play ME2 without it ( or may be i like Liara too much  ).




Krory said:


> I'm not sure if I want to watch. I know it's weird and I've indulged in so many spoilers before... but being able to tour the Normandy... something I'd love to do first in game.



I feel this way about most plot spoilers , I was pissed when i found out about 

*Spoiler*: __ 



the prothean , i mean imagine meeting him in game for the first time , without any warning , that would've been awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Firewalker is junk , *the dlc armours i could never use because of irremovable helmets* but all the character dlcs are a must have. I use Kasumi and Zaeed a lot in the first half of the game.
> 
> Shadow broker truly IS a must have , I can't play ME2 without it ( or may be i like Liara too much  ).



Did you get the kestral armor?


----------



## Anarch (Feb 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Did you get the kestral armor?



yeah i did , and i should've said except that ( though i didn't like it's huge shoulder plates ), but the rest were all useless to me.
i specially loved the DA armour , if only the damn helmets would come off , at least in cut scenes.



> [The presence of the Rachni] has huge consequences in Mass Effect 3. Even just in the final battle with the Reapers.



so we do get a Rachni army , or may be the Reapers get one


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 29, 2012)

Well,I have been spoiled on the ending of the game..

All I can say is that after the 6'th rolls in,this place will be a riot..


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

every one will be to busy playing the Goty


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> every one will be to busy playing the Goty



Oh,the problem is not the journey,but the destination..

I for one think it's incredibly well made,and I can't wait for further games in this universe.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 29, 2012)

Not that far off, since Tali still doesn't have a face 

//HbS


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 29, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Well,I have been spoiled on the ending of the game..
> 
> All I can say is that after the 6'th rolls in,this place will be a riot..



Did you recently get spoiled? If so that sucks considering only a few days left until release. I don?t know a thing about this game spoiler wise and I am very proud. Also avoiding youtube videos because stupid bastards tend to post spoilers there for kicks.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

I am officially going into hibernation as far as spoilers goes. 



I will not return here until i get my hands on my game. 



Hope you all enjoy it


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 29, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Did you recently get spoiled? If so that sucks considering only a few days left until release. I don’t know a thing about this game spoiler wise and I am very proud. Also avoiding youtube videos because stupid bastards tend to post spoilers there for kicks.



Today actually..

But I had a good run!


I was spoiled a whole two weeks before Mass Effect 2 came out regarding the Collectors.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bad news for Uk people


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 29, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> Bad news for Uk people



Not really hmv said they would have it not to mention little sole trader game shops as well, and I didn't see anything in that article about gamestation.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 29, 2012)

OMFG KRORY THAT CUTIE IN YOUR SET IS BACK


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qyOKLcDM2o[/YOUTUBE]

A great but stupid ME1 parody D


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 29, 2012)

*Khar?shan comm buoy outage continues

Buoys at batarian homeworld still down. Governor of Camala colony: ?We know the Alliance has stealth vessels. This is obviously an attack.?*

Guess who's back in town.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 29, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Well,I have been spoiled on the ending of the game..
> 
> All I can say is that after the 6'th rolls in,this place will be a riot..



Let me take a wild guess here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no Care Bare ending where you get to ride off into the sunset with your waifu, all of your mates and a horde of puppies


?


----------



## Anarch (Feb 29, 2012)

mid way through my final ME2 play through , man i love vanguards


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think this applies to any of you, but if you pre-ordered with UK GAME or Gamestation... I, uh... highly advise you change your pre-order.

Or else you probably won't be getting your game.


----------



## Anarch (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't think this applies to any of you, but if you pre-ordered with UK GAME or Gamestation... I, uh... highly advise you change your pre-order.
> 
> Or else you probably won't be getting your game.



yeah i read somewhere that they aren't stocking *any* EA titles


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah.

It sounded like it was EA being dicks again but after some more research it seems like GAME and Gamestation are basically going under. They don't even have credit anymore (they had a 90% drop last month and had to close 35 stores), and since almost every game company now wants to be paid upfront for their supply of games, GAME and Gamestation are unable to do this. I suspect EA is just the first in a long line of stuff they'll stop carrying - EA is called out because they just has so many titles coming out soon in comparison to other publishers.

They're also converting all of their funding into supporting the PlayStation Vita instead (bad move).


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 29, 2012)

Reason why they aren't packing EA titles? O:


----------



## Draffut (Feb 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> They didn't test it to confirm if it did or didn't?
> 
> ....well if it means no Ashley and a fully saved team (I did it my first ME2 playthrough but I lost the memory unit, ever since then I just experimented with my ME2 playthroughs and never managed to get one I truly enjoy and I just can't bring myself to play that game again, especially when I feel so rushed to beat it in a weeks time).
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to go about doing that. Do I need ME2 on my 360 to transfer it?



Why would Bioware test every possible save data edit to make sure it transfers correctly?  that's nuts.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Reason why they aren't packing EA titles? O:



EA hasn't commented aside from saying it's unfortunate and they tried to work with GAME, and GAME is saying it's due to "supply" issues.

Like I said they basically have _no_ credit and my guess is EA wanted to be paid upfront for the shipping of titles (which I don't think is entirely unreasonable and I thought was the norm) as opposed to being paid in the actual sales. Because of this, GAME cannot obtain EA titles anymore.

Overall, as I stated, GAME is going downhill. They had a 90% financial decline and had to close 35 stores recently. And again, they said they're planning something "big" for the Vita which is just a waste of funding. It's idiotic.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 29, 2012)

Betting on Vita?
Might as well liquidate your shit and call it quits.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey now! In a week, they've sold like 40-some thousand in the UK! That's impressive because it's Sony and there's no standards!


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's a Q&A from IGN's review in progress with whore Colin Moriarty.

*Tell us about the reputation system!*

Reputation got hella confusing. The Paragon and Renegade meters almost seem to be one in the same. You can earn Paragon, Renegade, _and_ Reputation points. The game does nothing to explain it - best Colin can conclude is Paragon and Renegade work the same, and Reputation gives you "extra cachet" with character conversations.

*Weapons! Weapons! Are there lots?! Or only one or two good ones? *

There's not "dozens" of weapons like ME1 but there's more than ME2. There's a nice balance between too many and too few. For example, Colin currently has half a dozen assault rifles with half a dozen different mods.

*Customization! TELL US!*

Each type of weapon has unique mods. You cannot use assault rifle mods on a pistol. But you can, at any time, remove mods from a Predator and put them on a Phalanx (sounds like it's not like the MP where you get one mod and can use it on multiple weapons at a time). You can also purchase permanent upgrades that will affect base statistics and change the name of the weapon. This cannot be undone.

*I'm still mad BioWare gave us fewer squadmembers. Is there at least an increase in story for the squad?!*

There's more emphasis on personal stories within the existence of the Reaper threat. You'll definitely get a different feel for familiar characters and learn quickly about new ones. Spending time walking around and talking to anyone is still the best way to git'r'done.

*Tell us about 'dem 'dere homo gaiz!*

Colin won't spoil who is a romance and who is a same-sex romance, but says they are there for both males and females.

*I don't remember what I did in ME1 and ME2.  Am I screwed?*

The game does nothing graphical or in video format, but it does give a list of bulletpoints letting you know who you saved, who you romanced, and other information. So don't worry!

*How do side quests work out? They all about DEM REAPAHS?!*

No. Colin says it's unfortunate and disconnecting and dumb, but many side quests are on a more personal level and have little to nothing to do with the impending doom of the galaxy. He also complains there's too many - you can gain a metric shit-ton just by walking through the Citadel. Furthermore, there's an "imaginary timer" on side-quests - if you progress too far, you may lose side-quests so moral: DO EVERYTHING YOU GET ASAP.

*LT RT, LEFT CLICK, RIGHT CLICK. Triggers still there?*

Yes. No change to that.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 29, 2012)

think we can edit those bullet points on each new game? O:

like so we won't have to plug 20+ hours every me2 playthrough?

lol supposed to sleep T_T


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Forgot the second page:

*Framerate issues? Lipsyncing off?! WHAT HAPPENED?*

Colin says he experienced framerate issues and other technical problems early in the game but as he went on, it was better. He emphasizes, it's not as if he got used to them - they simply got better, were not there. He also says he's not sure if the issue is present, better, or worse on the 360 or PC - he played his game on the PS3.

*Normandy? Upgrades?!*

No. No upgrades for the Normandy. Though you have War Assets which serve the same purpose - contributing to your end-game.

*Monay-monay-MONAY. What's up with the economy?*

Despite the shitstorm of the galaxy, credits still matter - don't expect bartering or anything. Money still talks.

*I got very, very emotional during the Mordin/Genophage scene - are there slow, quiet scenes like that?*

The inter-character stories are exceptional. ME3 by far has some of the most touching moments in the story. Due to the circumstances, characters tend to open up more. This emotional moments are all over the place - the dialogue is great and the connections made with characters feel real. The memorable moments you witness, you'll carry with you until the end.

*How does Shepard's history affect the game?*

Shepard's history with Cerberus plays a huge part. The game is good at catching up people who haven't played the previous games, making it very clear what Shepard did and the consequences. The game makes certain assumptions if you start a new game, but he won't say what. But not everyone sees Shep as the knight in shining armor anymore - including people who trusted him before.

*How's the music?*

Colin admits he never was blown away by ME's soundtrack - didn't care for it. He sees it as just background noise, and ME3 he didn't feel any different. But he says the quality of voice acting is much more important to him and the acting in ME3 is, for the most part, superb.

*'splorin' planets.*

Planetary scanning in ME2 is gone. You don't mine for minerals. You scan a system "generally" and look for features worth exploring. You can then launch probes to find fuel, special items for side quests, or new side quests. However this can draw the attention of the Reapers. Reapers are all over and there's a chance they'll be alerted to your position while scanning and give chase, forcing you to run to the nearest Mass Relay.

(Skipping a question asking why Colin opted to do a fresh playthrough for the review instead of importing)

*What player input is there on new games?*

You are asked the typical background questions and then asked who lives and dies in certain situations and questions like that. You won't make every decision though - there's a "canon" path that the game puts you on.

*Does killing enemies give you EXP?*

No. But you do get bundled experience at times such as defeating a wave of enemies. For example, you will net experience based on each wave of enemies present in a sidequest, as well as completing the actual tasks of the sidequest. Mostly the same as ME2, but the games makes it feel like you're getting it for more interesting reasons than just a "Mission Complete" screen like in ME2.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

BioWare's Mike Gamble speaks briefly about the ending of ME3 - no spoilers, just saying... it's not "cut and dry" and there are multiple endings. Basically, as well, it sounds like if Gamble is telling the truth that ME3 will do what DAII didn't (one complaint - of many - I recall of DAII is the "static" ending... the same applies to ME1 and ME2 even. It sounds like this is not the case for ME3).



> Mass Effect 3 is just a few days away from its worldwide release where fans will experience the thrilling end to an epic trilogy.
> 
> Mass Effect 3 isn't like other games, however.  It's narrative and story is much more rich.  BioWare has built an entire universe and story that has appealed to fans on a whole other level. BioWare's uncanny ability to weave narrative around rich characters has led players on an unforgettable journey through with characters they truly care about.  Naturally, fans are eagerly awaiting how this story will end.
> 
> ...



Also.. more ME3 stuff on X-Play tonight:



> Tonight 6:30PM ET on @G4TV's #Xplay: gigantic bosses, online multiplayer, and more in #MassEffect3!


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Time to dominate the universe with my Reaper overlords friends I mean.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

> How do side quests work out? They all about DEM REAPAHS?!
> 
> No. Colin says it's unfortunate and disconnecting and dumb, but many side quests are on a more personal level and have little to nothing to do with the impending doom of the galaxy. He also complains there's too many - you can gain a metric shit-ton just by walking through the Citadel. Furthermore, there's an "imaginary timer" on side-quests - if you progress too far, you may lose side-quests so moral: DO EVERYTHING YOU GET ASAP.


 Figured this will happen, oh well if they cut the sidequests out more people would bitch about that


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

There's only so many sidequests you could have revolving around the Reapers, y'know?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> There's only so many sidequests you could have revolving around the Reapers, y'know?



yeah i here yah, still ittl be weird to take the 30minutes out of your schedule to go kill some basement rats , or arrange a marriage, when reapers are shit kicking your home world


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

True. But it's also nice to take your mind off of impending doom sometimes. 

Also, special! The alternate outfits that come from the From Ashes DLC were leaked. Here's a picture:



Totally digging Liara and Garrus'.

Seems like you'll be able to toggle those visors on those couple of squaddies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Tali's outfit. pek

wait are liara's legs bare?


also

[YOUTUBE]FIl2J1S255g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know. Some people asked that but I can't tell.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 29, 2012)

Jesus i didn't think they could make Ashley look worse. Loving Liara and Garrus as well, ordered my CE from Amazon today countdown begins.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it's an improvement for Ashley. Now you don't have to look at her dead, motionless eyes as they stare into your soul and give you nightmares for eternity.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Bioware Boards are overrun by guys voicing their dissent towards the game ending. LOL


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

People are complaining on BSN? must be a day ending in y


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

ASHLEY IS GORGEOUS 



FUCK EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Which ending though? 

It's already been said there's multiple endings.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think it's an improvement for Ashley. Now you don't have to look at her dead, motionless eyes as they stare into your soul and give you nightmares for eternity.



Too true, if they really wanted to improve her they would dress her as a Quarian.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> People are complaining on BSN? must be a day ending in y



From what I gather the endings are good from a cynic and coherent standpoint, not so much from the typical bio-fan's point of view, let's just say most people here won't like it.  As for the game, you could have expected it, it's on par with  the demo qualitywise.



Krory said:


> Which ending though?
> 
> It's already been said there's multiple endings.



They mostly complain about the fact they ignored  char progression ( only ME1 romances are counted in, if you romanced Miranda for example, well, the game simply ignores it and forces you a canon plot point in stead).


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Mofo said:


> From what I gather the endings are good from a cynic and coherent standpoint, not so much from the typical bio-fan's point of view, let's just say most people here won't like it. * As for the game, you could have expected it, it's on par with  the demo qualitywise.*


So completely awesome good to know.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So completely awesome good to know.


If you liked it, yes.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw a convo thread where a guy was complaining about the same thing. 


He said that during his ME2 playthrough he romanced Miranda and when he came across Miranda in his playthrough said that she more or less acknowledged that it took place but otherwise it didnt matter to her personally. That he romanced Ashley in the first that she made a much bigger deal about it. 


Which makes sense. 



But he was saying that he was never given the option to pursue Miranda instead of Ashley.


Which doesnt make sense at all. 



Its like saying would you like chocolate cake or white cake. 


"id like the chocolate" 


We respect that decision. 


Here is your white cake.  



""


----------



## Amuro (Feb 29, 2012)

What happens if you didn't romance anybody in the first game? 

It doesn't really affect me as i'm all about the new Shadow Broker but i can see how it might negate a teeny tiny bit of the whole choice aspect of the game for some people.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Only Liara, Ashley and Kaidan are canon. As a matter of fact they are ignoring   some of ME2 lore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

People in BioWare forums also said you could fuck Jack as a female a week before ME2 came out, too.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> People in BioWare forums also said you could fuck Jack as a female a week before ME2 came out, too.



Nah, this is the truth, the mods  had to create an official spoiler/complaining thread to prevent this stuff from getting overblown. Lol  poor Talimancers.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

Im personally pissed about that. 


If i romanced Miranda in my canon run (i didnt) and i wanna continue that but they tell me i cant then fuck them. 


Thats just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

The "official" Spoiler/Complaining thread is months old.

My favorite parts of ME2 were when Garrus died in the beginning, The Illusive Man was the final boss, and EDI going all HAL on the crew of the Normandy SR-2. All stuff found in the Mass Effect 2 spoiler thread.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not saying it's not happening. What crawled up your ass?  Over-defensive much?

As long as every ending isn't the same forty-second montage of lazily shopped-together video clips from news reports that don't relate to the story at all, s'all gravy to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

i romanced tali in my main play through seeing shes a squad mate i shouldn't have that problem


----------



## Amuro (Feb 29, 2012)

EDI and Legion get married at the end of ME3.

Joker, forever alone.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not saying it's not happening. What crawled up your ass?  Over-defensive much?



Lol no, If I had EA stocks maybe, but then I'd be  happy because I'd be richer than I'm am  right now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i romanced tali in my main play through seeing shes a squad mate i shouldn't have that problem



Tali wasn't a ME1 romance so you'll be given Liara instead.

They're just trying to fix your game for you, because you did it wrong.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Amuro said:


> EDI and Legion get married at the end of ME3.
> 
> Joker, forever alone.



Who needs EDI? Joker has that chair. THAT CHAIR.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

On a side note

_I GET A FREE CE ME3_
​


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Tali wasn't a ME1 romance so you'll be given Liara instead.
> 
> They're just trying to fix your game for you, because you did it wrong.



i romanced liara first then hooked up with tali


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Fiona's thinking about Ashley's ass.

True story.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Also: we discover Shepard is gay for Joker,


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Instead of battling the Reapers at the end, we instead get a thirty-second video montage with a voice over of Mark Meer speaking in an over-dramatized voice about the repercussions and consequences of science and technology in our world today.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

So what matty  





 







No you know how i am moving soon? My dad called me and told me that he preordered it for me weeks ago as a moving present. hence FUCKING FREE


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 29, 2012)

Fiona said:


> On a side note
> 
> _I GET A FREE CE ME3_
> ​



help the poor and needy.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Who needs EDI? Joker has that chair. THAT CHAIR.



Cerberus took it back, only shitty plastic Alliance chairs in Jokers future. 

Forever alone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Instead of battling the Reapers at the end, we instead get a thirty-second video montage with a voice over of Mark Meer speaking in an over-dramatized voice about the repercussions and consequences of science and technology in our world today.



we didn't ask for that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Fiona said:


> No you know how i am moving soon? My dad called me and told me that he preordered it for me weeks ago as a moving present. hence FUCKING FREE



That is so awesome!  Axl Low was talking earlier about maybe sometimes he, you, I, and my brother could rock some ME3 MP. 




Zen-aku said:


> we didn't ask for that.



I'm so very, very proud of you that at least someone got the joke.

Worst. Ending. Ever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm so very, very proud of you that at least someone got the joke.
> 
> Worst. Ending. Ever.



I hadn't been that disappointed since too human


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Shame you didn't play Deus Ex that well then.  You could have noticed the speech changed accordingly to the amount of enemies you killed


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Shame you didn't play Deus Ex that well then.  You could have noticed the speech changed accordingly to the amount of enemies you killed



whoopdie friggin doo


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

I did notice. It didn't make it any less disappointing of a "PICK YOUR OWN ENDING" when he only changes a sentence, especially with such a drone voice-actor who sounds like he's more trying to convince himself - being completely emotionless - than the player.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

the only good ending was the pro technology one on top of that


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I did notice. It didn't make it any less disappointing of a "PICK YOUR OWN ENDING" when he only changes a sentence, especially with such a drone voice-actor who sounds like he's more trying to convince himself - being completely emotionless - than the player.



Well, see it this way, at least the game was good and didn't have guidos in it.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

I could MAYBE play on my friends account but he doesnt have a mic


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh right, I keep forgetting. No gold, Fifi.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah  


I just never play any online games enough to get it  


But we can always share amongst ourselves the tales of our adventures across council space and the attican traverse


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

It won't be the same.  But alas. It will have to do! <3


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

well i can try sometime when i get to dallas me and him are gonna be roomates. 


I know he is always bitching he never has anyone to play with. 

I believe his exact words were "fucking greenbeans, you do realize what the word OBJECTIVE means right!??!!?"


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Wait, you and Axl are gonna be roomies? D:


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

Um No? 


Im talking about the guy who i usually bum xbox live off of. 


He is moving to dallas to go to SMU as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Ohh. I totally misunderstood. XD Sorry.

Well then, yes, totally mooch off of him because we need to play sometime.


----------



## Hana (Feb 29, 2012)

> Have you started playing Mass Effect yet? If so, or when you do, do you think you'll play a male or female Shepard?
> 
> No; I do not have an advance copy. I would play as female, and I would want to have a whole thing with Kaidan. I would love that very much.



Even Ashley's voice actress would kill her on Virmire.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

so much hate on ashley. 


Funny thing is that the percentages of people that killed Kaiden is MUCH MUCH higher


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

If Ashley says to kill Ashley, then I gotta do it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Fiona said:


> so much hate on ashley.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that the percentages of people that killed Kaiden is MUCH MUCH higher



this kids is what we call the vocal minority


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

So, thanks to the Palaven info from G4 we now know what's up with the turian councilor in ME3...


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you go to the Citadel for help, turns out the council is not interested in helping... however after the meeting, the turian councilor speaks to you aside and says if you help rescue their primarch from the moon of Palaven, then the turians will be indebted to you.

So in conclusion... THE TURIAN COUNCILOR IS THE ONLY ONE TO CARE.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, thanks to the Palaven info from G4 we now know what's up with the turian councilor in ME3...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hana (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't care. I still want to punch him.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 29, 2012)

I hate you all so much.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, thanks to the Palaven info from G4 we now know what's up with the turian councilor in ME3...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He dismissed my claim.

I dismissed his planet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



his planet is also garus's planet


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Garrus don't need no fuckin' planet.


----------



## Hana (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn it got leaked fast.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Eh, only a week or so ahead of time. There has been much worse.  And this has to do entirely with the Space Edition copies.

In other news, I just spent only fifteen minutes at BioWare's forums. I walked away wanting to cut myself and cry in a corner.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

Spoilers or assholery?


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Assholery.

The place could also use some cheese - because it certainly makes an excellent whinery.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah it is rough, i am officially done with that place for the foreseeable, its not even safe to go into the fan threads cause of the potential spoilers


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

There's more people in that forum that feel that and say that they've been raped than... well, an actual rape-victims anonymous group.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

BSN has been like that since after me1

they have just gotten worse and worse, i blame the pc gamers


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

I blame Twilight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 29, 2012)

as much as it may seem like it, Twilight is not the source of all ignorance in the world


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Fine, then I blame the Hunger Games, Republicans, and cheese on top of chicken.

Wait no. Scratch that last one - cheese on top of chicken is _awesome_.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2012)

why hunger games?


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Because I'm not convinced that it's not Twilight 2.0.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because I'm not convinced that it's not Twilight 2.0.



FUFKSJFKLSDJFSF
I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY THIS

Have you read the books?
The romance is barely in them.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not talking about romance.

I'm talking about brainwashing the youth of America.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because I'm not convinced that it's not Twilight 2.0.



really cause when i see  the trailer the first thing that runs through my mind is battle royale meets the Lottery


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not talking about romance.
> 
> I'm talking about brainwashing the youth of America.



Ok, makes me less mad.

And, good, I hope it brainwashes them. If it makes them question the government and society that's a good thing. Although I'm sure the movie will tone that down and try to make the government/society in the movie as far from our own as possible so as not to upset the angry soccer moms.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Besides, I don't _read_ books.

I absorb the information directly from them by being in their vicinity.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> Ok, makes me less mad.
> 
> And, good, I hope it brainwashes them. If it makes them question the government and society that's a good thing. Although I'm sure the movie will tone that down and try to make the government/society in the movie as far from our own as possible so as not to upset the angry soccer moms.



So you want the youth of American to treat Hunger Games like they treat Green Day?

That's not much better.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you want the youth of American to treat Hunger Games like they treat Green Day?
> 
> That's not much better.



Green Day inspires rebellion?

I thought they just boycotted Walmart to try and be "moralistic" or whatever.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't you understand?

That's all the youth of American understands about rebellion. They are feeble-minded and cannot process the bigger picture. This is why I would never want to trust them to make decisions, whether it be who to vote for, what sports team to cheer for, which stores to shop at, or even which direction to wipe.

And with a vast majority fall into the category of which when doubt is arisen, they just shun everything. And that is where we get emokids from.

YOU SEE WHAT YOU'VE STARTED?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Besides, I don't _read_ books.
> 
> I absorb the information directly from them by being in their vicinity.



like from meteor man


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I prefer "Like Chuck Norris," but that works as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2012)

Sall good baby




[YOUTUBE]Dnx9mFjPvnM[/YOUTUBE]


oh god i don't think i can last till monday TT_TT


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 1, 2012)

my femshep will be tapping that yoeman(sp?).


----------



## SaiST (Mar 1, 2012)

Just wanted to point out that the Normandy tour above isn't entirely spoiler free. One is pretty blatant(but already known if you looked through the ME3 portion of _The Art of the Mass Effect Universe_), the other you'd kind of have to go out of your way to catch, I guess.

It's mostly the same, as expected, but I like the few changes they did make.


*Spoiler*: _Concerning the crew_ 



Heeey! Engineer Adams is back!

I imagine some of the Cerberus crew will be in there as well if you import a Career in which you've saved them all. Ken & Gabby have to be in there!


Just a few more days~... My Origin pre-order for the 360 N7 CE is in process.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 1, 2012)

The PC version is leaked on TPB.

I just read the ending an its CRAP!!!!! Bioware really fucked up the fanbase with the ending.

If you want to know.



*Spoiler*: __ 





There are three endings

Control, Merge and Destroy.

Each one effects how the mass relays blows up.

Blue light for destroy, Red for control and Green for Merge.


Your choices don't matter the mass relays get destroyed and there is a technological fallout.


Shepard dies in the Merge and Control ending. In the destroy ending Shepard can live if your galactic readiness is high enough 5000+



THE WORST PART IS THIS.

While Shepard make the three decision the Normandy jumps through a mass relay and at that moment the relays get destroyed. The Normandy crash lands on a garden planet stranded with no hope of escape. Your LI and crew mates are stranded in a backwater planet!!!


Shepard if he survives is stuck on Earth while the Normandy and its crew is in another planet.

With the mass relays destroyed all the colonies and planets are isolated. With limited FTL they can't travel long distances without spending years in a ship.


Your crew including your LI, Ashley, Tali, Liara, Garrus, Joker are all stranded in a backwater planet.

Miranda and Jack can't come back as there are no mass relays.

YOU ARE FUCKED REGARDLESS OF WHAT YOU DO!!!!
This happens is ALL the endings there is noway around it. Normandy and is't crew is screwed.



WTF!!!! Bioware made three games where you work blood, sweat and tears to fininsh this game only to have the WORST unavoidable ending.

BSN is in rage. The leak was confirmed there is a pic of the Normandy getting sucked. Into a wormhole.

Every Shepard is screwed regardless.









Pray that the spoilers arn't true.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2012)

I will not give into temptation


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2012)

I tried sleeping with my textbooks under my pillow, hoping that I would absorb their information.  It didn't work.

And since I have finals the week after Mass Effect 3 comes out, I have to wait two weeks after it's release date before I play.  Guess that's a good thing though, because by the time I can play, I can ask you guys if the ending is good.  Don't want any spoilers though, so I guess I'll have to make myself scarce once the game is out.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dariust, thou vile temptress.

I assume they split nicely into the 'Reapers go Home and we are all friends' 'Reapers go Home and humans fuck shit up' 'Reapers don't go Home and Shepherd becomes supreme overlord'

Or 'Humans all die but everyone else is fine'


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

In other news the real true ending to ME3 will be in a DLC after the spoilers Daruist just posted

Good thing my main character has no romance


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> The PC version is leaked on TPB.
> 
> I just read the ending an its CRAP!!!!! Bioware really fucked up the fanbase with the ending.
> 
> ...



They are true.

But I love the ending.

Think of the possibilities!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

well i will never by a bioware game after this if that is true


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I tried sleeping with my textbooks under my pillow, hoping that I would absorb their information.  It didn't work.
> 
> And since I have finals the week after Mass Effect 3 comes out, I have to wait two weeks after it's release date before I play.  Guess that's a good thing though, because by the time I can play, I can ask you guys if the ending is good.  Don't want any spoilers though, so I guess I'll have to make myself scarce once the game is out.



Awesome, somebody is getting the game even later than me .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA.  Forgotten Hero.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2012)

Mass Effect 3-oriented Mailbox episode


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder if Jenkins will come back as a husk? He totally should. Jenkins for master husk that can go on your team!


----------



## Bonney (Mar 1, 2012)

Garrus still calibrating  love it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

DAT ENDINGS. PRETTY OSSUM.

As I said, still better than Deus Ex's.  As if it's hard to be better than _that_.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 1, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> The PC version is leaked on TPB.
> 
> I just read the ending an its CRAP!!!!! Bioware really fucked up the fanbase with the ending.
> 
> ...


That ending spoiler is probably the only good mass effect 3 news i seen in a while .

The cycle of butthurt is going strong in BSN .


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> DAT ENDINGS. PRETTY OSSUM.
> 
> As I said, still better than Deus Ex's.  As if it's hard to be better than _that_.



Oh God
I wanted my Eliza x Adam Ending
Or Malik x Adam

MALIK 
Spy boy has a Fly Girl
/augmented shades
YEAAAAAAAAA

Well it is the end of the Shepard arc after all


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

DE:HR easily had the most disappointing ending in a video game I have ever played. Normally, endings don't bother me because I'm one of those people who enjoy the game just as much. But my God, that ending... there essentially _wasn't_ one.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

I was under the impression that you were suppose to have a choice at the end of DE:HR. But when I went to the final room there was 1 lever to pull and I couldn't leave, granted the end was a little boring and I may have snoozed off, but I didn't know what else to do so I just pulled the lever.





also:


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

<3 Gnome.

Also there should have been like four things to pull. The thing is they all ended almost exactly the same. A thirty-second video montage with Adam Jensen's drone, androidian voice overlapping explaining the horrors or wonders of technology in the human age and attempting to make you lament your decision no matter what you picked...

...except it never works because he sounds so disinterested, I'm sure he's more trying to convince himself than anything.

My only real complaint with the game. I didn't even mind the bosses that much.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> DE:HR easily had the most disappointing ending in a video game I have ever played. Normally, endings don't bother me because I'm one of those people who enjoy the game just as much. But my God, that ending... there essentially _wasn't_ one.



I just wanted Adam to get with malik
Maybe he'd fucking cheer up



Krory said:


> <3 Gnome.
> 
> Also there should have been like four things to pull. The thing is they all ended almost exactly the same. A thirty-second video montage with Adam Jensen's drone, androidian voice overlapping explaining the horrors or wonders of technology in the human age and attempting to make you lament your decision no matter what you picked...
> 
> ...



Yeah, Gnome is pretty awesome whether he's on fire or not :33

If you have a problem with the boss fights turn up the difficulty. Some say the bosses get cheaper [mainly Namir with nade spam]
They get more fun especially Rhianna's boss fight. 
Last one is a joke
Cloak + wall piercing laser + hold fire button for 10 seconds = win 

Square flat out said they out sourced the boss fights and ending which makes sense because those were my biggest problems

One shot Rocket to barret = next boss
Rhianna = taze + rocket + headshot with supped up revolver 
Namir =  run to a wall he hops over and mash the take down button for a boss win 
That Chinese lady = wall piecing laser for 5 seconds


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I beat it on the hardest difficulty (if it wasn't for the DLC I'd have that game at 100% ). I didn't have any problems with it aside from Barrick or Barret or whatever for some reason, I think because I was unprepared.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

Apparently people thought defeating mecha gods was gonna be easy business.

They thought *wrong*.

Speculation:

Any ending in which the Reaper cycle is broken, and humanity lives on is a victory. It's what Shepard has been fighting for for three games. _Any and all costs are worth achieving that goal._


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

I still hold Ass Creed 1 had a godawful ending, althoguh the HR ending was just lazy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Assassin's Creed overall is awful for the most part - it's Dan Brown on crack. So its ending was right in line with the rest of it.

DE:HR's ending was like someone gave you The Codex Leicester and before letting you walk away with it, took big, steaming shit on it - one of those diarrhea shits that splatters everywhere so the fecal matter gets all in your eyes and mouth and nose, too.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Moving on to more crucial matters...

What I am about to post is not only *huge, massive spoilers*... but the actual content will *not appeal to many*. In fact, I'm going to presume it does *not appeal to any of you*.

There was a video leak of one of the (or the only, unsure) same-sex relationships with Male Shepard - this is particularly the "sex-scene" that culminates.

Before any of you feel so tempted to click to see if one of your *beloved characters* was "defiled" as some of you might think, let me just save you and tell you this - *no*. They were not. *It's not anyone you know and love*.

Now, view at your own discretion.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

That is actually the best analogy for Ass Creed I have ever heard. I shall steal it and pretend I thought of it myself.

HR should have just had the Doom text screen telling you that 'YA SAVED THA WORLD.' That would have been a far better ending. Or at least have someone like Morgan Freeman do a voiceover.


Edit:

Mother of God. I am not touching that with a ten foot barge pole.

Is there a same-sex relationship with a Hanar or Elcor?


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Morgan Freeman voice-over would've made even Duke Nukem Forever bearable.

EDIT: Also, interestingly enough, some folks at BioWare apparently (namely developing director Dorian Kieken) do not consider Liara a "same-sex relationship."


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Speculation:
> 
> Any ending in which the Reaper cycle is broken, and humanity lives on is a victory. It's what Shepard has been fighting for for three games. _Any and all costs are worth achieving that goal._



this sounds greedy of me but I don't want to sacrifice a character I have sculpted over the span of 2 games now 3 games just to eventually die nor do I want my squaddies to die or be stranded or whatever. Especially if they were squaddies from the first game.

Fridge logic: the reapers created the relays because they want species to rely on them, what happens if the reapers are destroyed? Nothing? They self destruct? IDK


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

How very dare you.

That game was an abomination from the first video I saw.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay I cannot read any of the above posts since I've put my DE:HR playthrough on hold , and you guys seem to be spoiling the endgame


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

MORGAN FREEMAN AS DUKE NUKEM

EVERYTHING IS BETTER WITH MORGAN FREEMAN


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Okay I cannot read any of the above posts since I've put my DE:HR playthrough on hold , and you guys seem to be spoiling the endgame



Here's a joke:
There is no end game T_T


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Psh, only one of the posts above actually spoils the ending - it's not spoilers to say the ending sucked balls.

Which it did.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder how Morgan Freeman would say various lines in Duke Nukem with his intellect and exquisite demeanor 

im gunna rip your head off and shit down your neck

BECOMES

I believe it would be a most appropriate action if i were to remove your head with a tearing motion and use your esophagus as a lavatory for my fecal matter


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

So yeah... in slightly relative news, GAME's stock shares have dipped another 15% after revealing they won't be carrying ME3 and future EA titles:



> Having this morning revealed that it will not be stocking key Q1 release Mass Effect 3, GAME’s share price has plunged 15 per cent.
> 
> The retailer’s share price opened at 5.57p this morning. Despite climbing briefly to 5.98p, in the hours that followed the Mass Effect 3 news the price plunged as low as 4.89p.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anarch (Mar 1, 2012)

As I said I didn't read them , I read 'Deus Ex' , and 'ending' in the same sentence and stopped reading  But disappointed to hear about the bad ending , what little i played of the game it looked epic


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

The game, overall, is an amazing game. One of the best games. The ending blows though. Easily one of the worst endings I've seen in video games.

Though naturally, that shouldn't stop you from enjoying the game. Even with how much it sucked, I'm not one to let the ending ruin my overall gaming experience. There's absolutely no reason to _not_ play it and beat it.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Eurgh.

I have like ?15 of credit for Game. Looks like I should spend it vaguely soon.

Fuck I might just go full retard and get FFXIII-2


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Shit, why not just get DNF? They're just as bad.

And at least DNF has an ending.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

I said Full Retard not suicidal. I can get the same effect by playing Doom, squinting really hard and just playing awful one liners occasionally.

Darkness 2 possible 

Or Kane and Lynch 2


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Duke Nukem
You aged like my grandpa


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Although I haven't actually played the game, I played the demo for Darkness II and it seemed pretty awesome - even though I didn't like the first game at all. So I would say that's a safe bet.

Just whatever you do, don't demean yourself to getting FFXIII-2 or Asura's Wrath.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Darkness provided a surprisingly competent storyline.

And Asura's Wrath isn't a game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Now you're catching on.

And being based off of a darn good comic (from what I hear) helps Darkness. My beef wasn't with the story, I just got annoyed by the gameplay

But Darkness II was vastly improved from what I could tell in the demo.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Problem with the Darkness is they didn't really make use of the Darkness in combat at all. A fairly bland selection of stab, creep, guns, summon creature and black hole. I was expecting to be doing far more crazy stuff in the dark, and even possibly add in some scenes with terrified guards in the dark. At least let me chuck a car at someone. Rubbing a car against someones face wasn't too impressive, considering the first scene has you impaling people left, right and centre. 

Although the 'Monster-Darkness' made the game by itself.

New one looks more goofy than the first, but looks far more fun.

And those multiplayer characters. A Scotsman and a voodoo priest.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> this sounds greedy of me but I don't want to sacrifice a character I have sculpted over the span of 2 games now 3 games just to eventually die nor do I want my squaddies to die or be stranded or whatever. Especially if they were squaddies from the first game.
> 
> Fridge logic: the reapers created the relays because they want species to rely on them, what happens if the reapers are destroyed? Nothing? They self destruct? IDK



I understand that. They're *your* crew, you want to do everything possible to save them. However, your enemies are *millions* of years old with near endless numbers. Whatever combination of brute force and plot device is used to defeat the Reapers, I think it has to come at a huge cost to justify the build up the Reapers have had.

George Lucas said he killed off Kenobi because otherwise you just had the heroes running around this moon sized evil station, making a joke of the bad guys, and getting away with no losses. 

Here's what a Bioware dev said about the Ending (the guy who wrote Mordin's loyalty mission among others). No factual spoilers, just discussing the tone of the endings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Some of what the fans are yelling about boils down to "I wanted a complete happy victory where I rode off into the sunset with all my friends and nobody died." I get that. I disagree with it -- no matter what happened at the end of ME3, I knew it would, and should, always come down to a choice nobody should have to make, and no ending should or would be completely happy -- but I get it. It's funny, because I see all the web comics about Tali and Garrus fighting during breakfast or Shepard browsing the Extranet and finding the fanfiction, and all these other slice of life bits, and again, I get that. The ending of ME2 let you imagine that you and your buddies were flying around the galaxy righting wrongs forever, and that's really comfortable. And the ending of ME3 is, well, pretty damn final, and precludes a lot of "And then Shepard and her friends had humorous goofy adventures and argued about which movie to watch!" fan stories. It's something I'm really curious about -- I want to see what effect it has on our fans, and our fan art. But I think that having the ending of the trilogy be a real conclusion is fair.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm totally fine with a not super-happy ending. I expect loss. I'm not looking forward to it due to my attachment, but as something of a slight intellectual and a hopeful, aspiring writer I look forward to it. Sort of the same thing that J.K. Rowling said of the last Harry Potter novel... basically, to summarize... you're fucking with complete, pure evil - don't expect that everyone can just walk away alive and unscathed.

@Ant - I felt the same about the darkness in the first game. I loved it in the second game. Using it to impale guys, pick them up, slice them in half diagonally, vertically, and horizontally... then all of the "executions" or "finishers" you can do... ripping out hearts, biting off heads, ripping in half (vertically and horizontally)... then using darkness to pick up car doors as shields (then tossing them as deadly frisbees), using iron bars and shit to impale guys...

The demo for The Darkness II was some of the most fun I've had in a game - and I love the new cel-shaded look.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 1, 2012)

I may be in the minority here , but I don't want an ending where everybody survives. I specially want Garrus to die in some cool epic way , like hold up a trillion enemies while the others escape or something and I even want my Shepard to die , Vegeta-like , making the ultimate sacrifice to save the galaxy.

My Shepard going into the sunset with Liara with lots of little blue children in tow , might seem enticing , but it just wouldn't be cool enough for me. Now , Shepard blowing himself up along with the Reaper HQ or something like that , and forever becoming a legend...that would be EPIC !


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

Commence with the pants shitting:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cNk_Q4EaIA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in agreement with you, Anarch. The super-duper happy fun-time ending seems tempting... but it doesn't make sense in the grand scheme of things. As much as I want it, part of me, I also believe it would do a lot to breaking any sense of definitiveness to the game and make it incredibly more banal.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Death is good for a storyline. It adds an actual element of danger to the game. The threat of the big bag evil mcguffin loses the sense of danger when you and your team can effortlessly wade through legions of them.

@Krory.

Not so sure on the cel-shaded graphics. I quite liked the nitty gritty style of the first game. Admittedly, I haven't done much research on Darkness 2 since I have it under a 'possible purchase' category so avoided spoilers and gameplay like the plague and limited myself to trailers. I figure If I can pick it up for ?15 - 25 I might go for it.

Seriously irritated I can't buy ME until the end of March at the earliest, after which I have exams.

And holy crap those banshees.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Reactions at not complete happy ending posts: So true make me sad 

OMFG BANSHEE SPAM 
When asari are raped psychically and mentally by reapers
YOU GET TI TOO 

Also Darkness 2 is a stupid easy 800-1000 gamerscore game


----------



## Anarch (Mar 1, 2012)

And even putting what fans want aside , like Krory said it makes no sense that everyone comes out alive after fighting a war of this scale, one which apparently is unwinnable to begin with.Casualties makes sense , everyone surviving does not ; it breaks the story


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Main thing holding me back from Darkness II (aside from ME3 around the corner) is online achievements.

I hate online achievements because I don't like playing online.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

As long as they don't take too long, online achievements are fine.

I got Avatar for the PS3 as a gift. A fairly competent game (better than I expected). One of the online achievements was 'Complete 150 multiplayer games,' and each multiplayer game took an average of 10 minutes, and it was laggy as hell.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I tend to suck at online components which is why I don't play shooters like Call of Duty (that and they suck), and most online people are annoying and obnoxious children.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Main thing holding me back from Darkness II (aside from ME3 around the corner) is online achievements.
> 
> I hate online achievements because I don't like playing online.



Meow? 

Overview
Estimated achievement difficulty: 3/10
Offline: 50 (1000)
*Online: 0*
Approximate time: 15+ hours
Minimum number of playthroughs:2
Missable achievements: No but check out the Roadmap
Does difficulty affect achievements: Yes (Don difficulty)
Glitched achievements: No, as far as I know.
Extra equipement?: No

Meow! :33
15+ or so hours for an easy 800 or 1kg :33


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fortunately, most online players (console / PSN at least) don't have a mic and can be disregarded. Those who do talk to you can be mocked for severe stupidity.

Online is pretty fun when you get used to / good at it. But it is fairly inevitable that you will come across some people who make you fear for mankind.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Isn't Vendettas an online mode?

There's like eight achievements for that.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

You should add some Newton to that quote list Krory in honor of Mass Effect's deadliest son-of-a-bitch-in-space. 

"If I have seen further it is by standing on the shoulders of giants."

-Issac Newton


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

The list in my signature is relative to something else - all quotes used in one of my favorite television shows, Criminal Minds.

I'll have to peruse their list and see if they used Newton.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Isn't Vendettas an online mode?
> 
> There's like eight achievements for that.



But they are solo and can be done offline :33
Vendetta is just playing as the various other hitmen 
no need for a connection


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I THOUGHT IT WAS A REQUIRED ONLINE (or at least like ME3 - hard as fucking balls offline)!!!! WHY DID NO ONE FUCKING TELL ME THIS?! I COULD HAVE BEEN HUNDRED-PERCENTING DARKNESS II WHILE I WAIT!!!


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

You still have four days odd.

Get to work!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

I think you have the NPCs of the characters you didnt pick running about playing
WHO GETS TO KILL EVERYONE FIRST
but you can do it offline without a 12 year old achievement whore screaming in the MIC 
NO I WANTED TO EXECUTE HIM YOU STOLE MY KILL YOU FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

You have 3-4 days to get 800 within 15-20 hours
GOGOGOGO


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

But getting it from GameFly would take that long - especially over a weekend.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

buy it used from gamespot
return it within 5/7 days [depends on the policy at your store] for a full return of your money :ho
So you basically 800 or 1000g a game by "renting it" without actually spending money but by rather just loaning it to gamespot while they loan you the game 


it's like renting a game for a week WITHOUT ACTUALLY PAYING

HOW EVIL AM I
GO AHEAD
TELL ME
I CAN TAKE IT 

EDIT: make it convincing 

Just be all pouting and unsure:
How long do i have to return this if i dont liek this? 
*answer*
Okay 
/walk away "MWHAHAHAHA FREE 800 GAMERSCORE" >


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

But I don't even have the money to temporarily buy it.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn!
MY EVIL PLAN HAS BEEN FOILED!


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

That's what I'm best at... FOILING EVIL PLANS.


----------



## Hana (Mar 1, 2012)

My blackout failed. I read spoilers. I'm not going to say or discuss anything about them until I actually play the game. I want full context.

But I can fangirl on Samantha. I like her. pek


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Samantha?

What's a Samantha?

And so am I the only one that indulged in the leaked male-on-male sex-scene video from ME3?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

I KNEW that would be one of the first things leaked.

People are frighteningly predictable.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

At this point, it's one of the last things leaked.  We've already had the ending, the full game, weapon list, armor list with picture, alternate costumes, the DLC...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

...Samantha? 
Who be she?


----------



## Hana (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Samantha?
> 
> What's a Samantha?
> 
> And so am I the only one that indulged in the leaked male-on-male sex-scene video from ME3?



Samantha the f/f option. I was worried that she would just be another Captain Kirk romance like Kelly. 

I watched that video. It was good. I know my best friend will be happy with it at least. His Shepard has been forever alone. It's still male Shepard though so meh.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

Ashley isn't so bad is she?

The whole space hitler thing really doesn't describe her at all. People are much too harsh on her.

If it had been Garrus who had misgivings about humans, and occasional rude comments because of what his family went through during the First Contact war, people would not care at all.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

She is better than Kaidan, which is not saying much at all.

My personal list would probably put Kaidan, Ashley and Zaeed at the bottom.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

But Zaeed is a murderbro.

If you don't like him being an asshole, you can beat it out of him. He even thanks you for it later.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 1, 2012)

I like Ashley , this may be the unpopular opinion here but I always save her and let Kaidan die.This may be because I am a straight guy and I do not find Kaidan to be hot.But yeah Ashley's VA isn't very good , Kaidan's was much better.I always do a play through where I romance Ashley but ME3 has lost all that was good with her.She was a straight up no bullshit soldier , like Shepard himself , now she wears a Miranda-esque cat suit


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Zaeed just bored me as a character. He didn't do enough stuff that was cool to warrant me bringing him along. He came along for two missions and then sat alone.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Hana said:


> Samantha the f/f option. I was worried that she would just be another Captain Kirk romance like Kelly.
> 
> I watched that video. It was good. I know my best friend will be happy with it at least. His Shepard has been forever alone. It's still male Shepard though so meh.



Wait, does this mean Diana Allers is no longer an f/f option?! If this is true, I'm going to cry.

Do you has picture of this Samantha or know where I can find one?

And don't kid yourself, guys - there was never anything good about Ashley.

EDIT: Nevermind, found Sam.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

She wasn't Kaidan. That is one good thing.


----------



## Hana (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wait, does this mean Diana Allers is no longer an f/f option?! If this is true, I'm going to cry.
> 
> Do you has picture of this Samantha or know where I can find one?
> 
> ...



I'm sure Diana is f/f too but she is bi. I am excited because Sam is f/f only. 


Ash is ok. I just think Kaidan is the most logical choice to save on Virmire. I think for the sake of variance my Kaidan/Ash save ratio is 50/50. Still the first time I made the decision, I chose Kaidan because he is is an officer, a biotic (rare among humans), and I sent him with the Salarians. I didn't even know he was a romance option or that there were romance options in the game. (Went into Mass Effect 1 blind)The only reason I sent him with the Salarians was because Ash obviously had alien trust issues.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohh. And then I suppose the other male, Cortez I believe his name is, is m/m only? That's actually really cool, I dig that. Thanks for the info Hana.

I know it was said that Allers isn't _definitely_ a romance - just last time Chobot checked, she was a romance option that was bi.

Kaidan isn't as... vocal... as Ash but that's good because that makes Kaidan the only person who doesn't constantly whine about his past - like Ash, who has no real good reason to. Kaidan was more fun to use in battle (highest shields in the game with some Biotics - very nice). Kaidan was "plain" in comparison but all this means is that he was whining and doing stupid shit less. I knew when I went to talk to Kaidan, I wouldn't be hearing bad poetry, or anti-alien sentiments, or preaching, or any of that shit.

Kaidan was sensible, intelligent, down-to-earth. It was much more admirable.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 1, 2012)

I liked Ash's vocal ways. She said alot of annoying stuff but it gave her some form of dimensions.

Kaidan just seemed lacking. He was competent, didn't get emotional, wasn't very forceful. He just lacked excitement for me. He was like I would be in space, and that is pretty damn boring.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

But that boredom is what made him the most interest in some regard. Sometimes it's nice to go to someone and talk to them and not whine about their childhood or how they were treated unfairly. Hell, Kaidan was probably one of the worst-off and he hardly said shit about it. So boredom can be excitement.

Unless you're Jacob.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

So apparently, Mac Walters said one of his favorite characters to write was Vega (fun fact: Mac wrote Garrus in ME1 and ME2) - particularly after his words started coming from Freddie Prinze Jr.

So that's three BioWare peoples now (Casey Hudson said he was a favorite, Jessica Merizan said he was a new favorite of hers, and now Mac Walters) trying to convince us to love Vega.

I already do, so...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I understand that. They're *your* crew, you want to do everything possible to save them. However, your enemies are *millions* of years old with near endless numbers. Whatever combination of brute force and plot device is used to defeat the Reapers, I think it has to come at a huge cost to justify the build up the Reapers have had.
> 
> George Lucas said he killed off Kenobi because otherwise you just had the heroes running around this moon sized evil station, making a joke of the bad guys, and getting away with no losses.
> 
> ...


 and with that all my fears have been washed away

I prefer the endings where major sacrifices are made just to give people the right to live, Gurren laggann, Mistborn, The matrix, ect. ect



Krory said:


> So apparently, Mac Walters said one of his favorite characters to write was Vega (fun fact: Mac wrote Garrus in ME1 and ME2) - particularly after his words started coming from Freddie Prinze Jr.
> 
> So that's three BioWare peoples now (Casey Hudson said he was a favorite, Jessica Merizan said he was a new favorite of hers, and now Mac Walters) trying to convince us to love Vega.
> 
> I already do, so...



They tried their hardest to convince us to like Miranda and jacob too,


----------



## Falcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't wait to pick this up on Tuesday(getting the collector's edition and good thing I've paid it off)!


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

*MY ROOMATE JUST CALLED ME TO LET ME KNOW THAT HER BF JUST SPILLED SHIT ALL OVER MY XBOX 360 *


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

I am literally crying right now, she says that they are buying me a new one because "yours wont turn on anymore" 


*
ALL OF MY ME 


ALL OF MY SKYRIM*


----------



## Awesome (Mar 1, 2012)

Time to get a gaming PC.

besides you can just save the HDD. If they're paying for a new one then


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my God.  I'm so sorry, Fiona. ;_;


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

I easily have 300+ hours of gaming on that hardrive 

I swear to god im gonna have a mental breakdown if the hardrive is ruined 


I only have ONE save on my cloud and its my femshep canon run 

ALL THOSE PLAYTHROUGHS.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 1, 2012)

Your HDD should be fine if the 360 was vertical. The drink / liquid wouldn't go upwards. If it was horizontal some damage could be done to the external part, but you should be able to take it apart and have it work regardless.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh god, all my Skyrim and all thouse ME _Playthroughs_


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

I HAVE IT VERTICAL


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I HAVE IT VERTICAL



You can always use the Mass Effect save game editor applications too! It's not cheating if you've done it legit.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

but its just not the same 


im driving home to see how bad it is. 


Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck, Fifi. I hope the HDD is alright.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2012)

My condolences


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my God...

I'm at school and have class for another 6 hours...I'm gonna rush back to my place and first thing I do will be to upload all my saves to Cloud.  Can you back it up on an external hard drive?  Because I'll do that as well.

I am so sorry for you...I don't even know what I would do if that happened.  Besides crying that is.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

So i suckered my friend into helping me (he is a computer science major) and the first thing we see when we walk in is my xbox laying on its side covered in sticky residue from pop. 

They spilled it, then immediately put it on its side. 

They said and i quote, "we tried turning it on a few timesand the first time it turned on for like half a second and then turned off like instantly but after the first time we did it it wouldnt do it again"


The first words out of my friends mouth was "oh shit " 





I just might be fucked


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my God.  I'm so sorry. Good luck, Fi. Like I said, hope your hard-drive is still intact.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

Im in my room workign on hw. 

Derek is in there tinkering with it trying to see if it got into the HDD


They apparently spilled it _on top of_ my 360 while in was sitting up


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

So, the latest BioBlog has info on the new reputation system - and it sounds really cool. It's very long so I'll post the important tidbits.

To sum up quickly: You have Paragon, Renegade and General Reputation now. P/R comes from decisions. GR comes from doing things. GR now determines your Charm/Intimidate score - this means you can mix and match your P/R without having to worry about locking out options. GR also eliminates the ME2 situation of when you would get both Paragon AND Renegade points.

Judging from the screenshot at the end here, and comment from an IGN's Q&A session of their review... it sounds like there might be new "neutral" options that open up based on your overall General Reputation... but again, this is an assumption.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				How Does It Work? said:
			
		

> Over the course of the game, your reputation will increase. Sometimes it will increase in Paragon ways, sometimes it will increase in Renegade ways, and sometimes it will increase without being Paragon or Renegade.
> 
> ----Confronted on the Citadel by a desperate refugee with a gun, you give her some credits and help her find a place to sleep. *(Paragon)*
> ----As a human colony falls to Reaper forces, you order down an orbital strike, brutally killing thousands of colonists to prevent the Reapers from turning them into husks. *(Renegade)*
> ...






			
				What Does It Look Like? said:
			
		

> On your squad/powers screen, you’ll see a bar made up of a mix of red and blue. The red represents your Renegade points, while the blue represents your Paragon points. Reputation points that aren’t Paragon or Renegade don’t get their own color – they make the bar get bigger while keeping the same red/blue ratio.
> 
> Note that the bar has lines marking various points of progression. Key dialog options at important moments in the game are locked off – you can only take them if your reputation is high enough – and each of those lines marks a checkpoint. If you see that you’re a bit short of hitting a new line, and someone has just said something like, “Let’s head down to [that person's homeworld] and finish this once and for all,” it may be worth your time to go do a couple of side-quests first, just to see if you can reach that line.






			
				Changes From Mass Effect 2 said:
			
		

> *There’s no penalty for mixing Paragon and Renegade:* In Mass Effect 2, if you wanted to get the hardest Charm options, you had to play an almost completely Paragon character. We intended many of those Charms to be fun Easter eggs, but many players felt like they had to play pure Paragon to avoid being penalized by the loss of a dialog option. In Mass Effect 3, your Reputation score determines both Charm and Intimidate options, and that score is determined by adding your Paragon and Renegade scores together. You’re still rewarded for being a completionist player and doing as much content as you can, but you can do it as a Paragon or Renegade player without penalty.
> 
> *We now have non-flavored Reputation:* In Mass Effect 2, after a mission that didn’t have any major choices, we would give both Paragon and Renegade points, to show that even without a major decision, Shepard was more famous and had more influence as a result. This confused some players and made others angry – people who wanted to play pure Paragon didn’t like getting rewarded with both Paragon and Renegade points. In Mass Effect 3, whenever there’s a mission with no major decision, you will get Reputation points that add to your overall score but don’t carry a Paragon or Renegade flavor. The bar on your screen will grow, but the Paragon/Renegade ratio will remain unchanged.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I'll be sure to not bring my PS3 with me to college since the shit I'm seeing Fiona go through.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

I just want my skyrim and my ME playthroughs  


everything else can be replaced.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Fiona said:


> So i suckered my friend into helping me (he is a computer science major) and the first thing we see when we walk in is my xbox laying on its side covered in sticky residue from pop.
> 
> They spilled it, then immediately put it on its side.
> 
> ...



That sucks so much, I'm sorry.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> So apparently, Mac Walters said one of his favorite characters to write was Vega (fun fact: Mac wrote Garrus in ME1 and ME2) - particularly after his words started coming from Freddie Prinze Jr.
> 
> So that's three BioWare peoples now (Casey Hudson said he was a favorite, Jessica Merizan said he was a new favorite of hers, and now Mac Walters) trying to convince us to love Vega.
> 
> I already do, so...



He's voice acted by Freddie Pimp Jr., so I already like him .


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

So, my brother just informed me of what I am getting for my birthday, all from my mother.

A second copy of Mass Effect 3 (mostly to con my brother into playing MP with me - though he's totally into it now).

The standard Art of the Mass Effect Universe book from BioWare's store (with the ).

The hardcover edition of the .

And .

Then my N7 Collector's Edition is an early birthday gift from some friends.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> The standard Art of the Mass Effect Universe book from BioWare's store (with the ).



Let us know how that is when you get it. I really like "art of" books but sometimes they can be a waste of money (like when the book is 80% text and only 20% actual art).


----------



## Bonney (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Fiona, hope you can somehow save the HDD.

I like the look of the reputation system. I like the idea of having a non choice based reputation for those people who don't choose straight paragon or renegade choices.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> Let us know how that is when you get it. I really like "art of" books but sometimes they can be a waste of money (like when the book is 80% text and only 20% actual art).



I've read people are pretty satisfied with it but I haven't read a lot, and although I like the art, I also like reading a lot of the stuff they say. What they have to say about their art, why characters look the way they do, and what was changed speaks a lot as well.

It's also because I tend to not have a lot of collector type stuff and I liked the artbook (that sleeve... THAT SLEEVE) so it's something I'd like to just have.  Same with the comic. Especially if they are as "limited" as BioWare's site claims.

And the bag is just sexy.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

/hasnt even opened her CE Skyrim artbook.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I rarely get collector's items - usually don't have the money for them. My mother is putting herself in the poor house to get them for me. 

The most I do is Collector's Editions of games and sometimes CEs of guides. And even then, my brother and I have few. Gears 2, Gears 3 (the Epic edition), Mass Effect 2, Dead Space 2, Alan Wake, and Assassin's Creed 2. For guides, Gears 2, Mass Effect 2, Dead Space 2, ACII, and Prince of Persia (2008). Oh, and RE5.

I want the ME3 collector's edition guide but I can get that down the line.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 1, 2012)

/just opened her skyrim book. 



HOLY SHIT. 



FUCKING BAUCE


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Besides... my ME tattoos are the best collector's item.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> I've read people are pretty satisfied with it but I haven't read a lot, and although I like the art, I also like reading a lot of the stuff they say. What they have to say about their art, why characters look the way they do, and what was changed speaks a lot as well.



It's a matter of having the right balance. Art books are the best when they have lots of pictures _and_ good information in them. (I point to both the _Art of Avatar:TLA _and the _Art of Tangled_ as good examples of how to achieve this, herp a derp.)


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's a nice  for the artbook. Doesn't say much but there's a lot of previews - since the book encompasses all three games, there's lots of great stuff. I'm in love with all of the character art.

It has twelve 5-star ratings on Amazon, one 4-star rating and a 1-star rating... the 1-star rating is also solely because apparently the artists aren't credited/listed.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Here's a nice  for the artbook. Doesn't say much but there's a lot of previews - since the book encompasses all three games, there's lots of great stuff. I'm in love with all of the character art.



It's really awesome that it has all the games in it!
The ME2 artbook was nice, but it was way too short.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, and judging from what I've read it sounds like it has extra stuff for ME1 and ME2 that were not in artbooks for those games. So it's not like the ME3 stuff is the only new content.

Though I advise not looking too much into the artbook yet because it still holds some BIG spoilers, character-wise... so if you haven't heard of those yet...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks to have more art than text, good.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd really like to know if we're getting Mass Effect 3 XBL themes and gamerpics.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

WAIT FIONA YOU CANT DO THIS TO ME
I AM STILL IN SUSPENSE 

GOD DAMNIT FIONANANANA


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 1, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I just want my skyrim and my ME playthroughs
> 
> 
> everything else can be replaced.



Don't worry, with Gibbed's editor you can fix everything. You can set every quest in the game to how you want it, romances, the works. You can include a custom face character as well.

This might cheer you up a bit. Our DLC squaddie tells a joke! (squadmate spoilers)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS_AOgoaHsQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Besides... my ME tattoos are the best collector's item.



You have one too!?


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

I have two. Technically.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2012)

OHH let me see! Here's mine


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

The sites and interactions made me squee with joy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> OHH let me see! Here's mine



Nice. I got both the Paragon and the Renegade on the inside of my wrists.



The thing that sucks about the placement is needing to have your arm in the exaaaaact right position for it to look straight and everything.  But overall, I'm quite pleased with them. The same guy that did my brother's Gears tat.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2012)

Doppppe. My best friend got the Renegade tat. Cause she more evil then me, and I'm a good guy  Trying to figure out my next tat.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

My brother has a whole gaming sleeve planned.  He's got Gears and Zelda (just a black triforce) - still wants Resident Evil (Umbrella logo), Silent Hill (probably the cult symbol), Alan Wake (the torch), American McGee's Alice (actual picture of Alice), Fallout... I think that's it for now. Though with how much he's digging ME3, he might need to get an ME one as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2012)

Same friend wants to get the rabbit from Silent Hll. Think it be perfect for her. I was thinking Uncharted symbol. But I like to get a tat from a game with a meaning to me. Least Paragon I can relate to be. Being a hero, awesome, and a good guy


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, that's how I felt - though my brother is a horror/thriller fan of all things so games like RE, SH, and even now Alan Wake have a lot of meaning to him. But yeah, it's not something I wanted to jump into impulsively so I gave it quite some consideration (he's been pestering me for like a year to get a tattoo).

Glad I went with this instead of the N7 logo.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2012)

N7 would be awesome. But I don't have a space crew haha


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

And I'm not a high-ranking space marine.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 2, 2012)

The Citadel looks sweeeettttt.  It's going to be nice to have a lot more atmosphere to the world due to everyone being affected by the Reapers, in ME1 and ME2 you got some parts here and there where you heard about the Collectors or Saren, but most of the time you didn't feel like the story connected to the universe, here you're going to have some awesome reminders of what is going on out there, like the wall of photos reminiscent of Battlestar Galactica and stuff.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

IGN finished their pre-score interview. It's a lot of filler but they said one thing that matters, the only thing - the reviewer was constantly surprised by just how much in this game links back to the previous two (although he started a fresh game, he is an ME fan so knows of the previous two games). He didn't give specifics but apparently expect pretty much everything you've done to come back in a way.

Also, totally loving the Citadel - I only watched enough to see two areas and that alone looked more interesting than what was in ME1.

I'm going to sleep and I'm just going to hope I wake up on Tuesday.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 2, 2012)

Can anyone confirm Miranda is in the game as a full squadmate? 

Never imagined Miranda would be overlooked for Ashley the bigot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Can anyone confirm Miranda is in the game as a full squadmate?
> 
> Never imagined Miranda would be overlooked for Ashley the bigot.



When even a Bigot has a more appealing personality then you it really shouldn't be a surprise 

Any Way you Get the VS,Garrus, Tali, Liara, Vega and maybe Wrex/Wreave


----------



## Fiona (Mar 2, 2012)

No luck yet on the HDD  



The best i can say is that i have my canon femshep run on my cloud and thats it 




Im just gonna go crawl in a hole


----------



## Awesome (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you tried it on a different 360 yet?


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 2, 2012)

Paid off my collectors edition. I'm so happy. My friend said he'd drive me to Gamestop so I can pick it up and go home. I want my N7 Hoodie.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 2, 2012)

Will be able to pick it up a midnight on the 8th. But man damn waiting till the 8th is gonna kill me. Might be able to get a play through of Deus Ex Human Revolution done in the time.


----------



## Spigy (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqvL-RZ0oMg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2012)

Launch trailer plz



> 03/02/2012 - Batarians Flee Hegemony Space
> 
> 
> ?Exodus cluster relay jammed by batarian ships. Alliance: "Now that the comm buoys are offline, the batarians are fleeing their government."?


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy shit, the Batarians are fleeing? My omni tool broke, where do I go to manually read the newest intergalaticf news? The offical site right?


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Even has hilarious in-character commentary.


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Even has hilarious in-character commentary.




The commentary is a nice touch. I didn't realize it was fan-written until I saw an OOC post.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm surprised that many people managed to stay IC for the whole ordeal.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Even has hilarious in-character commentary.



This was a great idea! and funny as hayle! lol


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Even has hilarious in-character commentary.



That guy who's sending his family to Vancouver...


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Someone needs to reply as Ash.

"Who cares? They're aliens."

Then quote some Tennyson like a retard.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 2, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Can anyone confirm Miranda is in the game as a full squadmate?
> 
> Never imagined Miranda would be overlooked for Ashley the bigot.



I hope she and the others are squad mates. At least half of them.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

They won't be.

They've already confirmed six/seven full squad-mates (Ashley/Kaidan, Tali, Garrus, Vega, Liara, and DA BROTHEAN). There won't be anymore unless they reveal Wreav/Wrex as one.

They've already said ten/twelve were too many in ME2 - especially for the level of banter they've added... just too expensive.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 2, 2012)

We all knew the ME1 characters would get more focus in this game because of how they were absent from ME2. I don't mind it at all as long as they show up sort of like how the ME1 characters did in ME2.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

It has been said, and reviews confirm, that all of the characters show back up in some way.

Here's from IGN's review in a Q&A session:



> With my playthrough being "fresh," the game has made certain assumptions about who survived the events at the end of Mass Effect 2 and who didn't. You run into those squad members at various times in the game and in various capacities. Without spoiling anything, let's just say that familiar faces that survived in Mass Effect 2 will be in Mass Effect 3, but your interactions with them will vary. Some will join your squad, others will be involved in side quests, and others yet will only be involved in your adventure in an ancillary fashion.
> 
> Who fits where, of course, will be something you'll have to patiently find out for yourself.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

On another note, the second review for ME3 has cropped up - Polish gaming magazine PSX Extreme. Again, they reviewed the PS3 version. Not a lot of details but what was supposedly said in the article basically says...

-ME3 is a unique experience
-Has been refined almost to perfection
-Graphics take a small hit due to "outdated engine" (HINT: Because it's the PS3 version)

It supposedly praised the game's plot, varied gameplay, and the overall epic feeling to it. PSX Extreme claims ME3 has the longest plot of all three ME titles and again, the only negative point they mention is an "archaic gaming engine." They still said it was one of the best RPGs in years.

Overall, gave it a 9/10.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got to go to work in a second here, but the launch trailer just released



Not quite as good as ME2's but it does its job without being as spoilerific as ME2, certainly gets you hyped, but then again 2 Steps From Hell does that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Because IGN's video-viewer blows nuts...


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

In other news...

JACK. JACK. I SAW JACK IN THE TRAILER. FUCK YES.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> In other news...
> 
> JACK. JACK. I SAW JACK IN THE TRAILER. FUCK YES.



And Ashley...


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Ashley is expendable.

BUT THAT JACK. DAT JACK.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2012)

GARRUS PEP TALK!


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm so excited now. I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 2, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> GARRUS PEP TALK!



Unknown dangers? Minimal odds of survival? Why can't we go anywhere nice? Can it wait? I got some calibrations to make.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Unknown dangers? Minimal odds of survival? Why can't we go anywhere nice? Can it wait? I got some calibrations to make.



What worries me is that these might be his dying words.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because IGN's video-viewer blows nuts...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy shit.  That is fucking godtier.  I am going to spooge all over my monitor.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 2, 2012)

Nurrrg.

Just one more weekend!


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

Has nothing to do with anything, but I was watching 30 Rock and they mentioned Mass Effect 3. They were trying to use the show's budget to buy it.

Gah, I can't avoid it!


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2012)

Need a 4 day image now


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 2, 2012)

Ahhh Tali Can't wait to romance her! This game is going to be epic better then skyrim. Yeah I said it! What you gonna do!?!?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 2, 2012)

So "multiple ending" huh?  I am skeptical.  Probably 2 or 3 ending with a couple extra people standing around if you saved them.  If they actually give us 6-8 actual different endings, I will actually content.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 2, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So "multiple ending" huh?  I am skeptical.  Probably 2 or 3 ending with a couple extra people standing around if you saved them.  If they actually give us 6-8 actual different endings, I will actually content.



I'd rather have 2 or 3 amazing endings then 6 or 8 shitty ones, just saying.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Having five or six endings sure as Hell didn't help Deus Ex.

And 3 endings is still more than ME1 and ME2 had.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got a reply from Manveer on Twitter! 



			
				Manveer said:
			
		

> Curious, any fans here who are planning on buying Mass Effect 3 who didn't play the first two?





			
				Me said:
			
		

> @manveerheir My older brother had absolutely no interest in ME before. Made him play the #MassEffect3 demo, now we're getting another copy.





			
				Manveer said:
			
		

> @Tridenter Awesome! Thanks for converting him


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 2, 2012)

That looks cool I'm still tired of Meer though


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

You know, I feel sorry for that Atlas that's going up against Jack.

Poor guy... never stood a chance.

There was also a recent interview with Jessica Chobot about her character in ME3 - only brief stuff. But I know most people here don't care, but if at least one person is interested I'll post it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 2, 2012)

If only we had Jack on our team when going Gold. Those 5+ Atlases would be cake.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 2, 2012)

The only image we need is sheppard slamming his fist on the table at the Migrant Fleet. DAMNIT I WANT AN UPDATE!


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 2, 2012)

Bioware employee in Bioware forum just posted that we *may* get to finally see Tali's face.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 2, 2012)

^Oh they are still cockteasing for sales I see just confirm or deny its not gonna ruin the game.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know, I feel sorry for that Atlas that's going up against Jack.
> 
> Poor guy... never stood a chance.
> 
> There was also a recent interview with Jessica Chobot about her character in ME3 - only brief stuff. But I know most people here don't care, but if at least one person is interested I'll post it.



I'm interested. Post it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know, I feel sorry for that Atlas that's going up against Jack.


Glad someone said it.  Jack is boss.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> I'm interested. Post it.



You always end up being the sensible one. This is why I love you.

Here you go, just the stuff related to ME (since they talk about her at IGN and G4 too):



> *GameZone: First off, after spending so much time reviewing and playing video games, you're finally in one.  How psyched are you?  And the fact that it's Mass Effect 3...your mind must be blown, right?*
> 
> _Jessica Chobot: I can not stress enough how much of a dream come true this is for me. I discovered BioWare a little late in the game (via Jade Empire) and have been in love with them ever since.  They really sealed the deal on my devotion with the Mass Effect series and Dragon Age: Origins.  Something about the way that BioWare tells a story draws me in and creates an obsession.  Not only about the world I'm running around in, but also in the characters.  I truly care about what happens to them.  This goes double for my FemShep. I've always said that she is the first female character I've ever played that I actually admire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Glad someone said it.  Jack is boss.



Jack is one of my constantly struggling top three characters, battling it out with Garrus and Liara.

Joker is up there - he'd be an easy 4th.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> You always end up being the sensible one. This is why I love you.
> 
> Here you go, just the stuff related to ME (since they talk about her at IGN and G4 too):



Thanks, man. It was a fun read, especially the part about her parents and the cat.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 2, 2012)

Me needs to see this. I can't wait to get outta here!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Bioware employee in Bioware forum just posted that we *may* get to finally see Tali's face.



*Squees like a Bitch*


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't want to see it.

Its like when you read a book and have a mental image in your head of a character, and then a film comes out and you can only see that actor as that character from now on.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 2, 2012)

Re the endings 

Has anyone else read the book " A Fire Upon the Deep"....


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah not sure I want to see Tali's face. 

I'll be satisfied either way, though. She's been the only girl my maleshep has ever been interested in since ME1. Well Miranda and Liara were decent but not that interesting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

What i want







What i *don't *want


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

So you want a Space Elf.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if she were beautiful or ugly. 

Irrelevant since my Shepard didn't choose her for looks. Hopefully she looks a little feminine but not supermodel looks.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Her face looks best when she's taking a rocket to it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Her face looks best when she's taking a rocket to it.



gfy krory.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Go Free Yemen?

Well... I'll try.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 2, 2012)

Just saw the launch trailer. 


DAT ASHLEY LOVE SCENE 



AND JACK :WOW 


Garrus "you were born to do this" 



I am so in the mood to break in my new 360 and knock out a few speed runs of ME2. 


Enough wallowing in self pity, ive got my one canon run on the cloud, the others are lost and i will be damned if i ruin that game for myself by being too sad to make some playthroughs to load. 


completed ME2 over 17 times?  


Ill beat it 5 more times before tuesday.  


*FIONA GAMING MODE ACTIVATED*


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

Go fuck that shit up!


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Well at least you already got your new 360 primed and ready. You still got a few days so get to work, Fi!

Good luck and God speed. As Garrus would say... _*YOU WERE BORN TO DO THIS*_.

I, on the other hand, still feel sick as a dog so I may just try to sleep it off and hope I'm better by Tuesday. Sadly, no more ME2 gaming for me for now...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

iam gonan do a speed run with my main on me1 and me2


----------



## Fiona (Mar 2, 2012)

What should i do first? 


Canon sheploo or another femshep?


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

Fiona said:


> What should i do first?
> 
> 
> Canon sheploo or another femshep?



Sheploo isn't canon.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 2, 2012)

no i mean like play sheploo just how i would normally, thus making him MY canon sheploo


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

Hana said:


> Sheploo isn't canon.



Keep telling your self that


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

Sheploo is always the wrong answer.

Make your own Shep.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 2, 2012)

everytime i try and make a custom shep he turns out looking like he just got beat to death with a bat.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 2, 2012)

Going to have to do a speed run myself, played ME2 and 1 on 360 but want this one for PC. 

Hopefully some Collector's Editions still available


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

Fiona said:


> no i mean like play sheploo just how i would normally, thus making him MY canon sheploo



If you can stomach that voice acting from ME1 go right ahead, but black Shepard is always the best Shepard.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 2, 2012)

Femshep is the pretty shep 


male shep is the "ive gotta save the galaxy, you want me to look good to? "


----------



## Fiona (Mar 2, 2012)

by the way peoples, im usuing the genesis DLC not going back to ME1


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

Fiona said:


> everytime i try and make a custom shep he turns out looking like he just got beat to death with a bat.





I will second the "Black shep" is the way to go sentiment


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

I have 370 points. Still trying to decide what to get.

1) Genesis

2) Two between Firepower Pack, Aegis Pack, Equalizer Pack (only if they transfer over to ME3)

3) Wait to see if ME3 gamerpics and themes ever show up I WISH.


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

Firepower...those weapons are almost necessary. Well they are the only ones I use anyway. I know they transfer to ME3, but you can buy them in game. Still I get them right off the bat.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

But Genesis means I would never have to play ME1... EVER... AGAIN...


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> But Genesis means I would never have to play ME1... EVER... AGAIN...



But Mass Effect Saves is free and more complete....unless you play on a PS3 and who would do that?


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

And doing that imports properly into ME2 on the 360?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 2, 2012)

my canon MaleShep is black with an awesome beard


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

^ I like this human. He understands.

Yeah I helped a friend get a save off off there and even got him modded hair and eyes. He wanted the illusive man eyes. Bleh. There is an easy guide to follow on the site.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

From the Mass Effect twitter:



> For our final #ME3 co-op demo weekend, we've increased the chances to unlock race race/class combos! This will carry over to the full game.



EDIT:



> To clarify re: the easier race/class unlocks in the #ME3 demo: Only the adjustment will carry over to the full game, not your characters.



@Hana - As long as it imports fine with the 360, then I'll have to try that.  Thanks.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

I have officially sold out.  I have disliked Ashley Williams since her introduction.  The new trailer made a decision for me.  I have to have her as the love interest in my first playthrough.

Sorry guys.  Bioware's efforts to make her more appealing worked on me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

You're a traitor.

I, on the other hand, will either re-romance Liara, or bang Diana or Samantha.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

What about Kelly Chambers?  She was confirmed to at least be in the game, wasn't she?


----------



## Hana (Mar 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What about Kelly Chambers?  She was confirmed to at least be in the game, wasn't she?



She's there if she lived but in a minor capacity.


I have to romance Kaidan first since that playthrough is my main. Next I am romancing the shit out of Samantha Traynor.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 2, 2012)

ME1 is not bad. You can get a semi-completionist playthrough in 12 hours. And the final battle at the Citadel is the best set piece in ME, at least until 3 rolls around and we get to fight a Reaper on foot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2012)

ME1 is bad. With how many times I've played through it... GUH.

Also for anyone who cares - Mass Effect: Infiltrator is officially definitely heading to Android devices. No word on when, though, but it's one of the next goals for BioWare.

Also, fellow fShep fans:



			
				Mass Effect twitter said:
			
		

> #FemShep fan alert: Be sure to check out EW.com on Monday at 10AM EST for a little surprise. #ME3


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG its beautiful. The music, the cuts they used. Magnificent!


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 2, 2012)

My shep. I need to get a better image. But this is from 360.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 2, 2012)

Guess what me and Lincoln just found out?

Our copy is going to be delayed even LATER. So we'll probably get it 2-3 weeks after the 6th.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU------

God damn you Wal-Mart!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

gamestop once again proves it has some worth.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 2, 2012)

Should've bought fucking PS Cards at Wal-Mart with the gift cards. It didn't occur to me at the time.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 2, 2012)

EW as in entertainment weekly?

Maybe a Jennifer Hale cover?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Guess what me and Lincoln just found out?
> 
> Our copy is going to be delayed even LATER. So we'll probably get it 2-3 weeks after the 6th.
> 
> ...


 @ your misfortune.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 2, 2012)

Man, the more I see of the final space battle, the more I think it's going to be one of the more spectacular scenes in gaming history, it's not like most big battle scenes where you see a nation fighting or a few epic heroes against a horde or something but an entire galaxy of species joining together to fight a desperate battle in order to save all known civilizations, to save trillions of lives.  It kind of hits you in gut the more you think about it.  I know I don't know for sure the circumstances, but it's going to be amazing to see it in all its glory.


You know a trailer is good when you find out you've seen it about 6 times in a row.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Bluth said:


> You know a trailer is good when you find out you've seen it about 6 times in a row.


I agree.

It's also incredibly effective when you find yourself logging onto Mass Effect 2 again to look at all of your characters and get a refresher on the choices you have made.  I may end up playing a suicide mission tonight.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> @ your misfortune.


Touma probably has better luck than us .

Just saw the trailer you posted on Lincoln's profile....and it made the wait a whole lot more painful.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 2, 2012)

Just so you know guys, within the pre-load of ME3 its incredibly easy to get access to the game's movie files. Pretty much EVERY CUTSCENE IN THE GAME has been leaked and will be on Youtube and beyond if it hasn't already happened.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2012)

Meh.  Cutscenes are overrated.  I'm getting the game primarily because I want to play it.  I would just rent a movie if cutscenes were all that interested me.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 2, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I'd rather have 2 or 3 amazing endings then 6 or 8 shitty ones, just saying.



Why would 6 have to all be shitty?  Silent Hill 1+2 each had a large number of endings that were good.



Krory said:


> Having five or six endings sure as Hell didn't help Deus Ex.



And?  Just cause Deus Ex didn't give a shit doesn't mean Mass Effect should be the same.



> And 3 endings is still more than ME1 and ME2 had.



They also didn't promote the hell out of "multiple endings!" in either of those games.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 2, 2012)

Just unlocked the Quarian Engineer and got my first class to level 20 (Engie) \o/


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 2, 2012)

Asari Adept with Stasis trap bubble is rediculously broken against Cerberus. Throw down one in front of choke points, put on some benny hill theme, and laugh as 'humanity's finest' gets mowed down in hordes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

Salarian Infiltrator > Asari Adept > Quarian Engineer >Human Vangaurd > Drell Vangaurd > Krogan Soldier > Every thing else


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Why would 6 have to all be shitty?  Silent Hill 1+2 each had a large number of endings that were good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it didn't. Silent Hill only ever has 1-2 good endings at best. The rest are either horrid or entertaining.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2012)

i have never played Silent hill


Edit:3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.3 days.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

Shit this might affect me...

EDIT:Wait never mind i used a memory card not cloud


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted
> CANNOT IMPORT SAVE GAME FOR MASS EFFECT 3 ON Xbox360



Way to help te article be misleading.  

*THIS IS FOR CLOUD SAVES ONLY.*


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Gamble said:
			
		

> The @AllianceNewsNet #solcomm satellites seem to be lining up for broadcast on March 5th. I wonder what all the fuss is about? #ME3



And...       !



> From: Alliance News Network Information Partners
> September 21, 2186
> Flood of batarian traffic brings rumors of war
> By Shirin Kazemi
> ...


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just watched the new trailer and  I'm curious, does anyone else think what Garrus said sounded like his last words? Like he was gonna stay behind to hold off some enemies or something similar to that?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

yes... but we were pretending we didn't notice that....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2012)

Lolz love so many haters on ME3. It's awesome to see sheep flock to the new "let's hate this title together"  Wonder what game will be next.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

iam putting my money on the console version of the witcher.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

No, the Witcher 2 is too precious to those people.

I'm sure there will be _some_ haters because it's no longer PC-exclusive.

Next will obviously be the next BioWare title.

And I thought Garrus' words felt more like just a general pep-talk.

Also, enjoy the song from the trailer (called "Protectors of the Earth" off of the album of the music production company, Two Steps From Hell):


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2012)

Bioware sure did pick a wonderful trailer song, I've loved that track for a while.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Two Steps from Hell always comes out with wonderful shit. And not the first time used by BioWare - they used Heart of Courage for the Mass Effect 2 launch trailer:


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2012)

ME3 trailer was amazing, but I sitll thought 2's was the best they've done. 

And yeah Witcher series will get hate eventually. It always happens.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

The Witcher 2 will get some hate but it will walk away mostly unscathed unless it becomes way too popular for its mostly-hipster clientele. As much as its fans say they want it to succeed, we all know part of its attraction is it being less-mainstream.


----------



## Hana (Mar 3, 2012)

Hold me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it weird that I don't even remember saying the quote that's in Cromer's signature?

I guess not really when I hardly remember anything I say.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Hana said:


> Hold me.



Go out there and give them hell... _*YOU WERE BORN TO DO THIS.*_


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

Hana said:


> Hold me.



*holds you*


----------



## Hana (Mar 3, 2012)

I hate that the game is preloaded on my computer now, and I can't play it. I was actually hoping a crack would come out.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm a bit surprised that it hasn't.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it weird that I don't even remember saying the quote that's in Cromer's signature?
> 
> I guess not really when I hardly remember anything I say.



Not particularly odd, since I don't even remember what's in my signature ever since I turned off sigs in the forums.   And besides you say a lot of stuff.   6th of March. COME SOONER!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 3, 2012)

psssh cracks and preloads 
Dem PC players man 

I'm pretty hyped already, I think I might just hold myself back and play through ME1 and ME2 right before I start my ME3. You gotta make it special if we're closing the trilogy out.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

This is true.

I do say a lot of things.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nETxAJsD0N4[/YOUTUBE]

I am crying like a bitch right now


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

> Flood of batarian traffic brings rumors of war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost there.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been reading the IC comments on the Cerberus Daily News thing... just astounded at some of these people.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I've been reading the IC comments on the Cerberus Daily News thing... just astounded at some of these people.



Oh, I'm definitely looking forward to watching the Reaper denial crumble like a house of cards.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

Launch trailer is amazing, got proper chills throughout. "This is it, isn't it......" so good can't wait till Friday.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> My body is ready.





Where the *fuck* do I live? Mordor?

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

I get the same message, don't worry.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2012)

Like a boss


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 3, 2012)

No, germany and America are like Narnia. We cannot watch Youtube


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

Replaying Mass Effect for a perfect Renegade Infiltrator FemShep playthrough. Max Renegade, but everyone with a name or an important position survives, Paragon Garrus, romancing Liara. It *is* possible.

_I'm pissed off. When I get pissed off, I shoot things. FIND ME MORE BUGS!_

God I hope Darius appears later on. I trolled Hackett.

//HbS


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 3, 2012)

Not really a spoiler but....


*Spoiler*: __ 



apparently you get a bonus if you keep a imported Prejek Paddlefish to the end of a ng+ game of me3, so you should buy it if you're doing a new playthrough of me2


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad that for ME3 you don't need to be high Paragon or Renegade to get the extra options. Yay for neutral reputation!

@TTD - But it was already said pets and ships don't import from ME2, so...

People on the interwebs will believe anything these days.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2012)

Leakers gonna leak?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

It leaked a good couple of days ago.

Fuck I have so much cash I broke the game. Now I have minus 1,4kk

..... and I just threw Mako into middle of the sea on Virmire by running into it and entering it.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Surprised it took them even that long.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2012)

As soon as the PC version gets a crack I'll be taking the extended demo for a spin.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

I seriously hope I'm not still sick on the 6th, or Imma be _pissed_.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2012)

Great, you jinxed it now Krory.  smh


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

I am revisiting the character creation of ME3 to assess my main Shepard and have decided I am not satisfied with the change I made to her hairstyle...

...the dilemma now being I can't decide what to pick.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

My first ME1 and 2 runs were as a Soldier. Not breaking the tradition now.

Anyway, after tomorrow I'll be going off the grid for a while in order to avoid spoilers. I'll be back once I finish the game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

My main is definitely remaining an Infiltrator, but I kind of wanted to change her hair-style... but now I may not.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm kinda torn between keeping the custom appearance for my first character or going for the official Femshep look.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is mine in ME3 with her new hairstyle:


*Spoiler*: __ 









She's a little paler than anticipated (she was a little pale in ME2 but not horribly like that). Her original hair-style was the longer one that's tucked behind the ears... this is her in ME2:



She had some eyeshadow in ME2 but that's because characters always looked shitty without it for some reason - weird, creepy eyelids and lashes. But that's better in ME3.

Might just go back to her original hairstyle.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

For some reason, I couldn't take screenshots of the demo. And I was pretty pleased with the way my character looked.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe I'll try one of the bun hairstyles. 

It was a pain trying to capture screenshots - this is why I like games that can pause mid-cutscene. At least in the 360 you can hit the home button to do that.

When the Hell will they give us the ability to take screenshots without auxiliary devices?


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 3, 2012)

I gotta import Motoko Kusanagi over.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Although it isn't a spitting image, I'm also satisfied with my Isaac Clarke Shepard. I'm glad they added the couple new hairstyles and colors for Shep - need that salt and pepper hair color.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

It always gets me laughing when Liara says "Relax, Commander" and then horror-pops these black eyes.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

That better be her o-face.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory.  What do you expect from the relationship function?  Scenario.  I chose Ashley Williams as my love interest in Mass Effect.  In Mass Effect 2... she pissed me off.  So I switched to Miranda.  How do you expect this to play out?  Will the Mass Effect LI die as a result of my actions?  or will she just refuse to talk to Shepard?  Or maybe we can woo her back?

What do you think?


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Krory.  What do you expect from the relationship function?  Scenario.  I chose Ashley Williams as my love interest in Mass Effect.  In Mass Effect 2... she pissed me off.  So I switched to Miranda.  How do you expect this to play out?  Will the Mass Effect LI die as a result of my actions?  or will she just refuse to talk to Shepard?  Or maybe we can woo her back?
> 
> What do you think?



No clue and it's nothing I have to worry about because Ashley looks like a foot.

But really, I haven't the slightest. If anything I would say you'd still have some shot of doing... well, anything. I can't see them permanently locking it all out like that.

On a more important note... 

Basically, has all of the Mass Effect comics and books, listed in chronological order... so if you haven't read them yet or just want a refresher course, they are at your disposal there.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 3, 2012)

I love Kenneth

Gabby: All hagis tastes like ass 
Kenneth: Yeah but in the right hands it can taste like mighty fine ass



it's been awhile ME2
but you are always fun to play :33

Sentinel -> Guardian 
Ashley romance
Full paragon 1/4 renegade
Shotgun Training
All Loyal
I don't know who I will kill off
Probably Jacob though


----------



## Bluth (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not happy that Kenneth and Gabby are not on the Normandy now, you get Adams back which is fine, but I liked listening to Kenneth and Gabby's banter.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 3, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I'm not happy that Kenneth and Gabby are not on the Normandy now, you get Adams back which is fine, but I liked listening to Kenneth and Gabby's banter.



THIS IS THE BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENT SINCE ME3's ENDINGS

Adams?
Ummm
/thinks

Doh!
He was the dood that though Tali was a boss and wasn't a xenophobe


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 3, 2012)

Ken & Gabby have great banter. I still prefer "Wrex. Shepard" banter between Wrex & Shepard. As long as every time I talk to Garrus he doesn't say "Can it wait? I got calibrations to make."


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 3, 2012)

As long as he calibrates my Sasha, he can gab on about it 'til my speakers explode.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Hana (Mar 3, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I'm not happy that Kenneth and Gabby are not on the Normandy now, you get Adams back which is fine, but I liked listening to Kenneth and Gabby's banter.



Who said they weren't?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2012)

I wish my shepard could give gabby some of his fba couplings

if you know what i mean


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> On a more important note...
> 
> Basically, has all of the Mass Effect comics and books, listed in chronological order... so if you haven't read them yet or just want a refresher course, they are at your disposal there.



Fuck...Mediafire


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Mediafire is practically the only good one left.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah but i cant access it.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> On a more important note...
> 
> Basically, has all of the Mass Effect comics and books, listed in chronological order... so if you haven't read them yet or just want a refresher course, they are at your disposal there.



Awesome really wanted to pick up the novels. Do we get the whole of Invasion with the CE or just one issue? 

Ashley being what she is makes more sense after you see her father in Evolution


----------



## Fiona (Mar 3, 2012)

finished canon sheploo run  


even finshied lair of the shadow broker and arrival. 



I need some sleep


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Sleep is for the week.

And the weak.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

and the meek but not the sleek,


----------



## Cromer (Mar 3, 2012)

JƱڪτ̲̅ have some n7 missions †Φ finish and -'M̶̲̥̅ done (I hate posting from a Blackberry, S̶̲̥̅Ơ̴̴̴̴̴̴͡ fucking painful.)


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

What the _fuck_ just happened to my mind?


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory  Nice set man.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks. I'm still not fully satisfied with the accompanying quote, but Dante is always a boss. 

Also I just read something that blew my mind that I never fucking put together for some reason and now I feel like an awful person and very unobservant. I hope I'm not the only one that missed the glaring obviousness for Matriarch Aethyta (the bartender of Eternity on Illium) being Liara's father.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

huh what? Sorry i was distracted *stares at your set longingly*


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 3, 2012)

hmmm I need an Ashley set like that. I need to get on that


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 3, 2012)

Someone post hte picture of the guy drooling a rainbow again. I know boss did it when anyone mentions Kaiden x MShepard


----------



## Cromer (Mar 3, 2012)

Aethyta being Liara's dad stuck out for M̶̲̥̅ε̲̣̣̣̥ ever since I played LOTSB, sorry. Nice new avy rhough.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

Cromer must have really fat fingers if his writing is that shit on a Blackberry


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn ME 3 is what you call a war game. Damn!

Sucks I'll probably be getting it two weeks after it's released .


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Or a Nigerian phone.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Damn ME 3 is what you call a war game. Damn!
> 
> Sucks I'll probably be getting it two weeks after it's released .



feels bad man, waiting two days after the US is bad enough


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2012)

So, how much longer will this ME 3 MP demo last?

I heard that your races transfer over to the game, and thinking I might be able to get a Salarian Infiltrator before it goes down.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

it ends on monday and the only thing that carries over is the fix they made to adjust to the store


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2012)

What fix is that?


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2012)

they adjusted how frequently you get rare items/characters


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, then I'll just wait my two weeks then.

Well, gonna have to drop by the library and pick up a fuckload of books to fill in the time before I pick up my copy. I'll have to stay away from this thread until I beat the game. And knowing you guys, you will have beaten it at least 3 times by the time I get my copy .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

I forgot how awesome was the first visit on Omega.

By the way, what the fuck. I started mission on Virmire this morning, and this is what happened when I got a level up:


Buying ME3 anyway. Found a way to reliably change FOV, I can also write a script that will reset it at the beginning of each cutscene, so it looks decent. Prothean will be on the disc, what they told us is bullshit, turns out this DLC was ready last year. I can easly unlock him.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Mar 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> I forgot how awesome was the first visit on Omega.
> 
> By the way, what the fuck. I started mission on Virmire this morning, and this is what happened when I got a level up:
> 
> ...



You think I can have that code for the FOV? 

That would be great if the FOV reset before each cutscene.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

Neely finished my ME2 playthrough just got to 2 more loyalty missions and then i'm  off to the  Suicide Mission. In order to import to ME3 do i have to be a lvl30? sorry for the noob question.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

You don't need to be level 30 to import - you just need to be awesome.

Though if you do every Loyalty mission and all of the easy stuff that's inbetween all of your paths anyway, it should be cake hitting level 30.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thanks. I'm still not fully satisfied with the accompanying quote, but Dante is always a boss.
> 
> Also I just read something that blew my mind that I never fucking put together for some reason and now I feel like an awful person and very unobservant. I hope I'm not the only one that missed the glaring obviousness for Matriarch Aethyta (the bartender of Eternity on Illium) being Liara's father.



Yeah, when I first figured it out, it was a gigantic holy shit moment. 

Then I thought about Liara with some krogan grandaddy dna. And then Liara became 100x more badass.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> Neely finished my ME2 playthrough just got to 2 more loyalty missions and then i'm  off to the  Suicide Mission. In order to import to ME3 do i have to be a lvl30? sorry for the noob question.





Krory said:


> You don't need to be level 30 to import - you just need to be awesome.
> 
> Though if you do every Loyalty mission and all of the easy stuff that's inbetween all of your paths anyway, it should be cake hitting level 30.


What he said. I was level 30 on Collector's Ship, without playing Lair or Arrival DLCs.

I now remember why Zaeed is so awesome. I'm tempted to keep him in my squad just so I can hear the stories.

//HbS


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Buying ME3 anyway. Found a way to reliably change FOV, I can also write a script that will reset it at the beginning of each cutscene, so it looks decent. Prothean will be on the disc, what they told us is bullshit, turns out this DLC was ready last year. I can easly unlock him.
> 
> //HbS


Wait, so the Prothean is on the disc, then what the hell am I spending 800 microsoft points for?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2012)

You're paying 800 MSP for the DLC, that's what.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

Cpl Lucas96 said:


> Wait, so the Prothean is on the disc, then what the hell am I spending 800 microsoft points for?


You're paying to get content developed long time ago. You're paying for a second time (M$ points) to unlock it.

Long story short - you're a cash cow being milked.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

Cpl Lucas96 said:


> Wait, so the Prothean is on the disc, then what the hell am I spending 800 microsoft points for?



small almost irrelevant Spoiler considering the prothean


*Spoiler*: __ 



The prothean is in the vanilla game,the dlc is to have him as a squade mate, not to mention an extra mission[and exp] pluse extra character armors


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok thank you for the advice


----------



## Fiona (Mar 3, 2012)

whoo hoo 2 hours of sleep  



Loyal to ashely sheploo run here i come


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Spoiler considering the prothean
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's all on the disc already.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Everything is on the discs these days.

Welcome to the world of gaming.

Thanks to Ubisoft for starting the, "We can say it right to gamers' faces and they'll still buy it." thing.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyGvA5Qre5Y[/YOUTUBE]

The child from the beginning of the game that died is the ultimate reaper and is also Shepards child from the future.  All the straight choices in the game are renegade. 

None of the choices from the previous games have any effect.

Tali, Wrex and Liara will die in the end.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 3, 2012)

^ its not THE CHILD, but rather an impression of the child thats talking to shepard.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

So this guy already has it 
Edit:Also he said there is a day1 patch
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4qtKU0nvA4&feature=g-all&context=G2b1bb5aFAAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, him and everyone else.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, he's gonna jump right into ME 3 and watch the ending online.

Watch the game screw him by giving TIM the Collector Base .


----------



## Hana (Mar 3, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm so glad I have no urge to watch that video. 

I still don't understand what the point is in trying to ruin the game by not using spoiler tags for everyone else though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Shit.



Sorry bro, but I don't buy that ending . Nobody is willing to pull a J.J. Abrams thing like that....except J.J. Abrams.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

This really is the only answer for anything that is said in this thread:


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

Hana said:


> I'm so glad I have no urge to watch that video.
> 
> I still don't understand what the point is in trying to ruin the game by not using spoiler tags for everyone else though.



he's just trolling like a punk

don't believe his post ether


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Scorp is a natural born troll.

Except he sucks at it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't care about being spoiled. I'll probably forget it by tuesday anyway


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Scorp is a natural born troll.
> 
> Except he sucks at it.



yeah not every one has your natural talent krory


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats total BS, that you have to pay 800 msp for something thats already on the disc.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2012)

herewegoagain.jpg


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

If you've bought any DLC for any game in the past few years, there's a 98% chance you've bought something that was already on the disc.

Also...



			
				Jessica Merizan said:
			
		

> Just finished a collaborative project that I can't wait for you to see. Clue: You might want to check out @alliancenewsnet on Mon 8 AM PST.



And FemShep fans, don't forget to check EW.com on Monday around 10am EST as well.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2012)

10am est, that's 9am central, right?

Edit: Oh fuck like it matters I'll be at work at that time. ARRRRRRRRRRGH


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, it'd be 9AM Central.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

gaaaaaawd!


----------



## Hana (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2012)

Mordin as James Bond. I can dig it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

my brothers scratched one of my me2 disks and now it wont boot up


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> my brothers scratched one of my me2 disks and now it wont boot up



Scratch his lungs with your omni-blade. 

Let's see him boot up without oxygen.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

After some soul-searching I think I discovered the one thing I hated about Zaeed was that God-awful outfit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Scratch his lungs with your omni-blade.
> 
> Let's see him boot up without oxygen.



a merciful fate considering my rage


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2012)

hey Krory iam trying to rage here if you don't mind!

your hilarious captchas are knocking me of my train of thoght


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2012)

Granddad tell me the story of how The Shepard fucked the big black man again

I have heard lots of things about the ending, is it really as shit as I hear it is?


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Granddad tell me the story of how The Shepard fucked the big black man again
> 
> I have heard lots of things about the ending, is it really as shit as I hear it is?


We don't know until we get the Game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I wish I had painting skills so I could have nails like this_


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Stay off youtube if you don't want to be spoiled, they got ending vids up


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't even want this game anymore. My body isn't ready.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 4, 2012)

Errr...why?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

I sincerely hope the stuff I've read in this thread is not an actual spoiler.

And I hope I don't have to tell people to *PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS SACRED USE THE DAMN SPOILER TAGS*.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I sincerely hope the stuff I've read in this thread is not an actual spoiler.
> 
> And I hope I don't have to tell people to *PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS SACRED USE THE DAMN SPOILER TAGS*.



This is the stuff I have heard.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Reapers = Anti Spirals
Kid in the beginning = Reaper Master
Its actually just a story being told by a grandfather to his grandkid







 Really if this is true, then Bioware really has gone down the shitter and DA2 wasn't a one time thing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]c3TB0Z0WfD8[/YOUTUBE]

2 thoughts

1. This game  has the most satisfying head shots since Gears

2. Holey shit that last gun O_O


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 4, 2012)

This makes Da2 seem like a cake walk.

BSN have changed the Terms of Service.

Hand out Banhammers and lockdowns in order to control the damage.

It is failing. And this is the tip of the iceberg.

90% of fans haven't played the game. And are blissfully unaware. When they see the crap ending Bioware has made. Then shitstorm will truely begin.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

please the bsn bitches about every thing no matter how good or bad it is.

People bitched about the ME2 ending for gods sakes


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

Bioware could have handed them the perfect ending on a silver platter and they would still bitch about it not being served on gold.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

ME2 ending wasn't that good either, but they picked probably the worst way to end the series. No one likes a Dues Ex Machina.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bioware could have handed them the perfect ending on a silver platter and they would still bitch about it not being served on gold.



People love bitching about stuff.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 4, 2012)

ugh I knew this might happen but all these people talking about the ending on the internet is terrible, why do this to others?  Why?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> ME2 ending wasn't that good either, but they picked probably the worst way to end the series. No one likes a Dues Ex Machina.



its all about execution

Dr.who Uses a shit ton of deus ex machina's and its awesome


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Its generally unliked, you definitely don't want to end a series with it. It just makes you feel cheated.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

again tis about execution

no one bitched about the  Eagles suddenly showing up at the end of return of the king [other then the  "why didnt they fly them in the first place" but  even then it wasn't a huge deal]

did anyone bitch about the ending to Raiders?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> This makes Da2 seem like a cake walk.
> 
> BSN have changed the Terms of Service.
> 
> ...



I don't get this.

The ending is awesome.

Why would they be upset?

It fits with the setting for what it's worth.


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2012)

>Goes into Mass Effect thread
>Sees that the ending has been leaked

Well, I take my leave ladies and gents. It's been a blast, really. I'll see you in a month or so when I've beaten the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

As a bioware writter said

"allot of fans  wanted the perfect  happy ending where no one dies and shepard flies off into the sunset with his love interest to watch movies and meet their parents"

any one who played the first game should of guessed that this wouldnt happen

and i *HAVEN'T *read any spoilers


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

> It fits with the setting for what it's worth.




*Spoiler*: __ 



So everything just being a fairy tail is fitting? The fact they try justifying the reapers? Its terrible, though there will be biodrones who will claim is the best thing since sliced bread. Also this isn't a story you tell your 4 year old child.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyGvA5Qre5Y[/YOUTUBE]



After watching this, i take back all the thing i said about the ending being good. fucking deus-ex machina at it finest .


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So everything just being a fairy tail is fitting? The fact they try justifying the reapers? Its terrible, though there will be biodrones who will claim is the best thing since sliced bread. Also this isn't a story you tell your 4 year old child.



Alrighty...so:

(first of all MOTHERFUKING MAJOR SPOILERS ABOUT THE ENDING OF MASS EFFECT 3!)



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not only fitting,but I think that the scene triggering in any other case but the Destroy ending is a bug,since it shows that they still don't have space travel or only limited one,and that isn't possible in any case except the Destroy ending since the other endings basically gave them tech on par with the current one (Control) or even better one (Merge).

It's cheesy but it fits.

Well,not justifying them,but gave them a reason for what they were doing.

They weren't doing the whole Cycle thing over and over for shits and giggles.

Also,I think that the story the grandfather tells to the kid is a very,very clean version of Shepard's adventures,which have now passed into legend.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

stop talking about Spoilers u fuckers....!


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't open up the spoilers and you won't have a problem.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> It's not only fitting,but I think that the scene triggering in any other case but the Destroy ending is a bug,since it shows that they still don't have space travel or only limited one,and that isn't possible in any case except the Destroy ending since the other endings basically gave them tech on par with the current one (Control) or even better one (Merge).
> 
> It's cheesy but it fits.




So you admit ME is a cheesy universe that deserves such a terrible ending?



> Well,not justifying them,but gave them a reason for what they were doing.



Same thing with the anti spirals, you can't tell me that isn't a lame attempt at justification.



> They weren't doing the whole Cycle thing over and over for shits and giggles.



Better then doing it as a lame attempt at doing good. Shits and giggles would at least be consistent.

 A





> lso,I think that the story the grandfather tells to the kid is a very,very clean version of Shepard's adventures,which have now passed into legend.



Dear god I hope so," grandfather, tell me about the time Shepard fucked the alien chick, or the big black man."


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Don't open up the spoilers and you won't have a problem.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Alrighty..


(MASSIVE MASS EFFECT 3 ENDING SPOILERS!)



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes,I've always considered the Mass Effect universe a cheesy one,in part due to BioWare's own cheesy writing..

Good cheese mind you.

But the end is not terrible at all.

They gave them a reason to do it.

Nobody said that the Reapers aren't Space Horrors,but they think that the alternative is even more terrible.

Biological diversity and various cultures rising,reaching their peak,having their time under the sun and then being harvested is a much better alternative to everything being swallowed by a Singularity A.I. trying to convert all the matter in the galaxy into itself in the quest for power and perfection,wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Amuro (Mar 4, 2012)

welp think i'll join jena and bid this thread adieu


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Alrighty..
> 
> 
> (MASSIVE MASS EFFECT 3 ENDING SPOILERS!)





*Spoiler*: __ 









> But the end is not terrible at all.



Please, this is a shit ending, Dues-ex Machinas are almost always terrible, its a cheap way to resolve the situation.



> They gave them a reason to do it.



They gave them a reason, but its entirely shit, would have been better off with the motto of " technological advancement and science then a bullshit attempt at justification. 

Nobody said that the Reapers aren't Space Horrors,but they think that the alternative is even more terrible.



> Biological diversity and various cultures rising,reaching their peak,having their time under the sun and then being harvested is a much better alternative to everything being swallowed by a Singularity A.I. trying to convert all the matter in the galaxy into itself in the quest for power and perfection,wouldn't you agree?[



Yet its still a cop out, Bioware _was_ capable of writing better shit. Instead we get something thats entirely rushed and not thought out well.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you personally don't like the ending because it didn't fit with what you imagined.

I don't think I can say more.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Its not that, its just a extremely cheap way of ending it. It is opinions, and I can't change yours, doesn't change the fact I think its a completely shitty ending to a otherwise decent series of video games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Welp, this place now sucks... losing some of the awesome people.

Have fun, whelps.

Also: DLC on day one is already common practice.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Welp, this place now sucks... losing some of the awesome people.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Naruto said:


> What are you talking about?



Just the thread, I mean.

Amuro, Jena, and The Boss have all left because they want to avoid the spoilers. Even though tagged, no one wants the temptation and the possibility that someone will forget to tag or will just be trolly enough to not tag. I believe I heard Overwatch was going on a blackout, as well, until he beats the game. I don't know if she said as well, but I imagine Hana shares the sentiment. 

That rules out pretty much everyone I liked talking to the most in this thread.  And I share their feelings for the most part. I'm sure anyone I'm really forgetting either agrees, or has already spoiled themselves so they don't count because they aren't a real person.

And to make it all the much worse, I STILL CAN'T GET A NAME CHANGE.

So I leave you to think on this:


----------



## Naruto (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> And to make it all the much worse, I STILL CAN'T GET A NAME CHANGE.



There's always the free gooba namechange


----------



## Anarch (Mar 4, 2012)

wow the game's not even out yet and people have already decided that it has a shit ending...this is why i ignore plot spoilers


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Naruto said:


> There's always the free gooba namechange



Unless Gooba agrees to name me "Mr. Scratch," no dice. 

Anyway... it's been fun, kids.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2012)

In only forty hours we will all have wonderful poetry whispered into our ears.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 4, 2012)

17.5 hours until Mass Effect 3 (slams fist down like Shepard)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

The ending. I haven't looked at spoilers as of yet (Go me!) but I can't imagine it being that bad. I swear to God if people are bitching cause people die or we lose or something I will falcon punch their nuts/vagina. I don't understand why people always think "Ending = We win, everyone lives, all happy" I fucking hate that unless done right. 

There's a reason Price of Persia (2008) has such a good ending. Sometimes grim and sad endings are the best.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

PoP is up there with one of my favorite endings of all time along with Castlevania: LoS and (yeah, I know crazy is going to hit me) Alan Wake.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

Alan Wake whole story could of been better but it's ending wasn't bad. Castlevania also has one of the best endings in gaming history. I love dark endings when it fits the game and those three fit them. If ME3 is like that I'll love it. THe amount of hate it will get is just internet nerds bitching.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 4, 2012)

BSN "fans" are amongst the whiniest most self entitled fans on the internet on par with No Mutants Allowed. If you can have a 400 page thread dealing with how HEAT SINKS ruins the canon of Mass Effect, you can sure as shit know that any ending that doesn't involve making a million babies with MY WAIFU TALI will invoke massive nerdrage.

If the tone of the ending is consistent with the rest of the game. I don't care if *every* character dies. We're fighting mecha gods folks, there are going to be losses.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 4, 2012)

You want dark endings? Check out ANY of the Legacy of Kain endings. In particular the "Suvival" ending of Blood Omen, Soul Reaver, and Soul Reaver 2 to be exact. Also, here's one of my favorite all time dark endings. Two actually...


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 4, 2012)

BUT THAT MEANS I CAN'T LIVE OUT MY PERSONAL FANFICTION.

Y U NO CARE ABOUT TRUE FANS BIOWHORES?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> The ending. I haven't looked at spoilers as of yet (Go me!) but I can't imagine it being that bad. I swear to God if people are bitching cause people die or we lose or something I will falcon punch their nuts/vagina. I don't understand why people always think "Ending = We win, everyone lives, all happy" I fucking hate that unless done right.
> 
> There's a reason Price of Persia (2008) has such a good ending. Sometimes grim and sad endings are the best.



i loved POP 2008, i  still hold out hope that one day they will make a sequel.


as for dark endings i've always liked this one 

[YOUTUBE]MNIU-9X5Eso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 4, 2012)

What really irritates me is people who are looking for an excuse to shit on Bioware/EA by dragging Dragon Age 2 into things. Not only was that an entirely different goddamn team, but core gameplay based on the demo plays like a dream. Even if cooldowns are borked because you can't change weapons (they removed a weapon's bench from the demo that will be present in the full game). Multiplayer is a blast, I'm looking forward to it as much as the single player. And I'm a guy who plays 95% single player games.

Is Usual Suspects a bad movie because the 'heroes' die? Is Saving Private Ryan? Again, this is just speculation, but even massive losses to the heroes in ME3 isn't going to derail me from stopping the Reaper. Then again, I play Renegade, so I'm not intentionally trying to save every lost soul or flower. I care about survival of the species.


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 4, 2012)

*grabs popcorn* lol fanbase and shippers also fuck good endings I want realism and tragedy


----------



## Mofo (Mar 4, 2012)

HEY guise this is the bestest game evar created since Skyrim, lolololol.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

I remember Deus Ex being awesome.

Until I beat it.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, the game was actually good, shame for the endings,  they were so bad that  even Bioware decided to copy them over for their ME3, talking about retards magnet, uh?  You should level up your trolling stat.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just the thread, I mean.
> 
> Amuro, Jena, and The Boss have all left because they want to avoid the spoilers. Even though tagged, no one wants the temptation and the possibility that someone will forget to tag or will just be trolly enough to not tag. I believe I heard Overwatch was going on a blackout, as well, until he beats the game. I don't know if she said as well, but I imagine Hana shares the sentiment.
> 
> ...



I like how you didn't mention me. 



I'll see you behind the dumpster underneath the bleachers 3 o'clock.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> The ending. I haven't looked at spoilers as of yet (Go me!) but I can't imagine it being that bad. I swear to God if people are bitching cause people die or we lose or something I will falcon punch their nuts/vagina. I don't understand why people always think "Ending = We win, everyone lives, all happy" I fucking hate that unless done right.
> 
> There's a reason Price of Persia (2008) has such a good ending. Sometimes grim and sad endings are the best.



This post might be a bit old, but I just wanted to say that PoP the 2008 one, had an awesome story, awesome characters, an awesome atmosphere, and an awesome ending, such an underappreciated game.

I'll probably say adieu to this thread as well, I'll come back when I've beaten the game and actually seen this "horrible" ending.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 4, 2012)

Greek Tragedies are the best. I love reading stories about Tragic Heroes. They live on in my mind more so than the ones who did live.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 4, 2012)

Like my endings tragic, maybe personal tragedy with a glimmer of hope for humanity. Don't spoil me. 

If this means I can send boring/useless characters like Jacob and Ashley to their deaths, even better.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

Talking about endings? 

I'll be back once I beat the game. They probably aren't as bad as you guys are making it seem.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Mofo said:


> HEY guise this is the bestest game evar created since Skyrim, lolololol.



SKyrim

a Lag ridden soulless game that some how manged to win goty despite being border line unplayable for some

We have dismissed that game


----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

People bought it for the PS3. That was their first mistake. I'm assuming you played it on the PS3 as well, Zen-aku?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

Why buy a PC game on the PS3 though?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why buy a PC game on the PS3 though?



Because some of us dont have the knowlage to build our own PC's and know our computers wont be able to handle it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also: DLC on day one is already common practice.


Not really, only 3 companies do it on regular basis. And since I don't like taking a 40-inch dildo up my ass, I'll fight Day 1 DLCs.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome said:


> People bought it for the PS3. That was their first mistake. I'm assuming you played it on the PS3 as well, Zen-aku?



yes, it wasnt my decison as it was my brother who bought it, i Told him to get it on the 360 but the bitch just doesn't listen


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking forward to being top 10 again in Australia  , For the first weekend at the least.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> SKyrim
> 
> a Lag ridden soulless game that some how manged to win goty despite being border line unplayable for some
> 
> We have dismissed that game



lol hater 

ME3 will have its work cut out for it to beat Syrim IMHO


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> lol hater
> 
> ME3 will have its work cut out for it to beat Syrim IMHO



It already beats skyrim by virtue of having a story and characters people care about


----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea, if you care about story more than the game itself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Yea, if you care about story more than the game itself.



me3 will have both


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why buy a PC game on the PS3 though?



I have dismissed this claim.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It already beats skyrim by virtue of having a story and characters people care about



It had an enjoyable story to me. I would be the first to say that the ES games are broken messes when it comes to characters and stories, but they found the trick in Skyrim.

One thing I'll say about Bethesda, they seem to be getting it in terms of a focused storyline. IMHO Bioware has been stagnant in the improvement department for years.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Bethesda? "Getting it" with focused storyline? Ha!


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## fireking77 (Mar 4, 2012)

ZOMG!! 01day and 10 Hours to go xD


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

What, are people getting early copies?


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

I know comic shops that get it a day early.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 4, 2012)

3 days to go for me


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not going to get it. Fuck this game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Wait what, you have to PLAY this game?

Cancelling pre-order.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> What, are people getting early copies?



 got excited and  i forgot to add the 1day to my post :L my bad.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

I have to draw a lot, so I actually won't be able to play until a few weeks even if I buy it on launch. Oh woe is me.

Maybe I'll just say fuck it to school, maybe...


----------



## Hana (Mar 4, 2012)

One more day then I'm using a Korean proxy.....muahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

> The ending. I haven't looked at spoilers as of yet (Go me!) but I can't imagine it being that bad. I swear to God if people are bitching cause people die or we lose or something I will falcon punch their nuts/vagina. I don't understand why people always think "Ending = We win, everyone lives, all happy" I fucking hate that unless done right.



Its nothing like that, I don't mind for tragic endings. The ending is a cop-out of the entire series. I suggest you ignore the spoilers and live in blissful ignorance till you get to the end of the game.



> Wait what, you have to PLAY this game?
> 
> Cancelling pre-order.



hamburgerhelperlogic


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

I was going for Asura's Wrath logic.

She'd probably like that game - can't even lose.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Nah its Helpers logic "The worst thing about Dragon Age 2 is that you have to play the game"


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Well that much is true, because the gameplay was atrocious.

In related news:


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, the game play was pretty bad. The plot was a tired subject, the execution was probably the worst in any game I have played, the game play was slightly above the story.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty much any FF - or most JRPGs in general. Any military shooter. Resident Evil series. Pretty much any Star Wars game - particularly the two Force Unleashed Games. Dear God, Marvel Ultimate Alliance...

I'd count Assassin's Creed if it wasn't for the fact that the poor execution of plot was part of the plot.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

The last day of MP is when I finally unlock the Turian Sentinel and Salarian Infiltrator. 

Just my luck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

That's why I stopped playing the MP.

It'd be like salt on the wound.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> It had an enjoyable story to me. I would be the first to say that the ES games are broken messes when it comes to characters and stories, but they found the trick in Skyrim.
> 
> One thing I'll say about Bethesda, they seem to be getting it in terms of a focused storyline..


----------



## Amuro (Mar 4, 2012)

Ew Skyrim chat....

This has probably been asked before but who are you most looking forward to seeing in ME3? For me it's Legion he was such an awesome albeit late addition to the crew i'd like to see how he and rest of the Geth are getting on.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Liara and Jack, for me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

Liara and Tali


----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

Legion and Garrus. If only I could put Jacob in charge of calibrations. I don't give a shit about him.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

No one cares about Jacob.

That's why he's Jacob.

I am also admittedly intrigued to see Kaidan again.

And actually, Grunt.

And Kal'Reegar.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Liara and tali, Alien cat fight ^_^


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Liara would just use Biotic powers to use anything on the Normandy to make a cut in Tali's enviro-suit and watch her die from the common cold.

Problem solved.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 4, 2012)

Kal'Reeger would be cool as would the Admiral who has the AI fetish.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Also, not a returning character, but I'm looking forward to interacting with Vega.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Captain Kirahee. Hes the real Salarian boss for me.

Can't wait to unlock my salarian character model on Multiplayer.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 4, 2012)

Kirahee is dead on my main, pretty gutted about that actually.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Ahem. You mean MAJOR Kirrahe.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 4, 2012)

Tali or Garrus. They've had my back the whole way. 


You must be thinking about another Skyrim. 

I'm talking about Game of the Year Skyrim.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Ew Skyrim chat....
> 
> This has probably been asked before but who are you most looking forward to seeing in ME3? For me it's Legion he was such an awesome albeit late addition to the crew i'd like to see how he and rest of the Geth are getting on.



Everyone except Jack


----------



## Amuro (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd pick Jack over people like Zaeed and Jacob any day, plus i think she looks pretty hot with long hair.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Jack looks awesome in ME3.

Like I said, feel bad for that Atlas.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, my dickhead friend supposedly just spoiled me Mass Effect 3's ending and big twist.

If it turns out to be true, I will personally lose all remaining hope i had for Bioware's writers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> You must be thinking about another Skyrim.
> 
> I'm talking about Game of the Year Skyrim.



Skyrim being goty over  Arkahm city will for ever be the biggest injustice in gaming history


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

But Skyrim _was_ better than Arkham City.

They were just both kinda... yeeaaah...


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

It's amazing to pop into the Street Fighter x Tekken thread and see people _aren't_ freaking out over DLC characters that are already on the disc.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

But SFxT doesn't have THE PROTHEAN. 

If it did though, I'd totally buy it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

> But Skyrim was better than Arkham City.
> 
> They were just both kinda... yeeaaah...


 you shut your whore mouth with your filthy whore lies



Krory said:


> It's amazing to pop into the Street Fighter x Tekken thread and see people _aren't_ freaking out over DLC characters that are already on the disc.


 well they already freaked over the megaman thing


----------



## Amuro (Mar 4, 2012)

Fuck yeah finished my last run on ME2 managed a perfect run nobody dead. Now all i need to do is finish Arrival and i'm all set for friday.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> But SFxT doesn't have THE PROTHEAN.
> 
> If it did though, I'd totally buy it.



I think you mean... THE BROTHEAN.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Its nothing like that, I don't mind for tragic endings. The ending is a cop-out of the entire series. I suggest you ignore the spoilers and live in blissful ignorance till you get to the end of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> hamburgerhelperlogic


Cop Out? I find it hard to believe it's that bad. I liked Deus Ex endings, is it like that? Since I hear people keep saying Deus Ex had cop out endings even though I thought they were good.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

The problem with every EA game these days is you can't trust anyone's opinion but your own.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 4, 2012)

UGH Jesus Christ, this is the longest 21 hours and twenty minutes to wait in my entire fucking life.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> The problem with every EA game these days is you can't trust anyone's opinion but your own.



that's the stance u should take with any Game, Movie or song imo

Fuck the haters and like what you like


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Skyrim being goty over  Arkahm city will for ever be the biggest injustice in gaming history



Remember Wind Waker over KOTOR? Gamespot will never live that one down. 

BTW, anyone watch the live feed of the dude playing it? The Vanguard combat


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

Well it goes especially with EA games.

90% of people won't even play the game and voice their opinion on it, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Remember Wind Waker over KOTOR? Gamespot will never live that one down.
> 
> BTW, anyone watch the live feed of the dude playing it? The Vanguard combat



Wind Waker was fucking amazing. 

I really don't understand the whole "You believe they choose this over that" shit. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I also think Skyrim was better then Batman. I also think Infamous 2 is GOTY last year. I also think Uncharted 3 is phenomenal and deserved GOTY awards it got. Why is someone wrong if they have a different opinion? I mean shit really it's sad to even be apart of the gaming community sometimes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Remember Wind Waker over KOTOR? Gamespot will never live that one down.


 i try not to

thanks for that 



Krory said:


> Well it goes especially with EA games.
> 
> 90% of people won't even play the game and voice their opinion on it, though.



yeah i remember how no one really gave mirrors edge a chance  shit pissed me off


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Why is someone wrong if they have a different opinion?



Depends on the opinion really.

If someone says "Well, I think X game is fun", then that can't be wrong since it is based solely on personal experience. 

But if they say "Well, X has better gameplay than Y" and it doesn't, then they can be wrong. Still an opinion, just factually wrong.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Wind Waker was fucking amazing.
> 
> I really don't understand the whole "You believe they choose this over that" shit. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I also think Skyrim was better then Batman. I also think Infamous 2 is GOTY last year. I also think Uncharted 3 is phenomenal and deserved GOTY awards it got. Why is someone wrong if they have a different opinion? I mean shit really it's sad to even be apart of the gaming community sometimes.



Well I use it for decision making purposes. Gamespot tends to follow the hype, hence the ever inflated scores on MGS and GTA. You could argue that everything is subjective, but when GTA4 outscores GTA: San Andreas despite having fewer features, I tend to disregard such a careless rating. The riveting original MGS gets 8.5, but plot mess that is MGS4 gets 10? Okay. 

KOTOR is probably the best RPG of that generation, arguably the best since 2003, almost a decade. Wind Waker was another Zelda and not the best in the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

Wind Waker is the best in my opinion. Best visuals in the series, great exploration, and a fun storyline. Kotor was great but Bioware improved over the years (Despite the hate the company gets now for being richer) 

And I can easily see some people liking GTA4 more then GTASA. One, graphics. The city itself. The gameplay (It improved in terms of actual shooting) and the more serious storyline. On top of that the main story could be better to some. And the addintion of online. I however like SA the most. Just saying it's easy to see why people liked GTA4 more. As for Metal Gear Solid. Lolz the best part of MGS1 is the story but the gameplay was always meh. MGS4 easily has the best gameplay in the series. So I can see why it got a 10/10. Actually 4 is probably my fave one to play. 

@Mist - Again no. It all depends on play style. If someone likes a shooter more then they will be inclined to rate a shooter high then a RPG. So nope, all opinion.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 4, 2012)

Not trying to argue, but I'm curious. Did you play Ocarina of Time? People claim it's among the best games ever made.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2012)

If you're not saying ALttP is the best Zelda game, you're wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Not trying to argue, but I'm curious. Did you play Ocarina of Time? People claim it's among the best games ever made.



Yeah OOT was good, but didn't love it. Actually it was my second zelda ever but just didn't capture me. About the same as TP, both fun but trying to be to dark and had quite a few boring parts. 

@Krory - Not a fan of 2D zelda at all. So I don't judge them.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> @Mist - Again no. It all depends on play style. If someone likes a shooter more then they will be inclined to rate a shooter high then a RPG. So nope, all opinion.



Opinions only goes so far, _especially_ if you're trying to compare games critically. 

There is a difference between "I like X's gameplay better than Y's gameplay" and "X's gameplay is better than Y's gameplay". The first one is an opinion, the second is a statement, which can be wrong. 

For instance, someone can like a five year old's drawing of a duck and say it's beautiful, it's great, blah blah blah. Okay, opinion. 

Now saying that the 5 year old's drawing is better than the Mona Lisa? That would be wrong. It isn't, and there are many reasons why that would be. Composition, use of color, lighting, perspective, all that jazz. Objective criteria used to judge a painting's worth. Same thing here.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Opinions only goes so far, _especially_ if you're trying to compare games critically.
> 
> There is a difference between "I like X's gameplay better than Y's gameplay" and "X's gameplay is better than Y's gameplay". The first one is an opinion, the second is a statement, which can be wrong.
> 
> ...


How can you state Ninja Gaiden gameplay is better then something like Mass Effect and say it as fact? What if one person likes to shoot but has no care in the world to sword fights. So then is the person wrong for thinking Mass Effect has better gameplay? Is the person who thinks Ninja Gaiden having better gameplay then Mass Effect right or wrong? 

Nope.


----------



## Hana (Mar 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> How can you state Ninja Gaiden gameplay is better then something like Mass Effect and say it as fact?



Through objective criteria. Basically how people review movies, games, TV shows, and whatever else. It's much easier than you make it sound.  



> What if one person likes to shoot but has no care in the world to sword fights. So then is the person wrong for thinking Mass Effect has better gameplay?



Doesn't matter what they like. That's personal opinion and should have zero basis in critically analyzing something. 



> Is the person who thinks Ninja Gaiden having better gameplay then Mass Effect right or wrong?



I wouldn't know, never played Ninja Gaiden so I can't comment on that specifically.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 4, 2012)

Welp I mean if "one" of the ending is as big of a mindfuck as its being put up as I might just need a drink.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

Hana said:


> ​



Beutifull


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Through objective criteria. Basically how people review movies, games, TV shows, and whatever else. It's much easier than you make it sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I see this as dumb logic. Personal opinion is in every single review, no matter what the game/tv show/movie/cd is. Especially when it comes to enjoyment, a product is different to every person. There is no definitive "Best" and if you fail to see that, then damn


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

So damn Sexy.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 5, 2012)

I just canceled my pre-order.


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, I cant believe people are not even giving the game a chance b/c of a rumor about the ending that might be total BS. Oh and that pics badass level is 12/10.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 5, 2012)

That's exactly the point. If the rumor's a lie, I've still got the cash to buy the game. If it's true, I create my own ending in my head and forego buying ME3.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck you all . How in the world is a British person getting something before me .


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 5, 2012)

Damnit, 16 hours and 13 minutes until Mass Effect 3


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

> Wow, I cant believe people are not even giving the game a chance b/c of a rumor about the ending that might be total BS. O



Either that was a pretty elaborate youtube video, with complete Shepperd's voice acting and amazing CGI by amateurs, or it was the real thing. Just try to enjoy the game, I honestly hope you can.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2012)

Kai Leng is voiced by Troy baker


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

People who have an entire 40-50 hour game ruined by an ending are idiots.

Plain and simple.

Deus Ex was half that length at most, _and_ had horrible boss fights on top of some of the worst endings in a video game ever but was still a contender for Game of the Year.

Whatever. It's your loss.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

A longer game doesn't make it better. Most resident Evil games can be beaten under 3 hours, with a few exceptions, Dark Souls and Demons can be beaten under 8 hours , most metal gear solid games are 16 hours at the most with speed runs under 5.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do we need another LOST mindfuck?


 
I mean yeah I'm going to have fun regardless playing it but you have to imagine this is not the type of thing that will please the fans. In fact it could be argued that this is going out of the way to be controversial.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't understand the mentality of blanking a game for its ending, although thats partly due to me actually wanting to see the ending at the end of the game, and not before I have even started.

I still would have bought many games with poor endings even in hindsight


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not even an arguable point. You are simply a fucking idiot if you do that. Not even contestable.

People like you are why we get the same Call of Duty game every year. Thanks.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

Whats funny, is the average Cod game has more development time then most recent bioware games have had.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> People who have an entire 40-50 hour game ruined by an ending are idiots.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Deus Ex: HR is awesome just got done with that frustrating third boss. That biochip really fucked me. I couldn't see hardly anything.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Eh, you might as well stop playing now.

The endings are horrible, so the game is horrible by extension.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 5, 2012)

So some people aren't buying it cause what the ending's supposed to be? Smh, I have to say one of the worst endings I've ever seen was DE Human Revolution, as yall have said, yet I greatly enjoyed the game!

I never played Ocarina of Time. So i can't judge. But Kotor was one of my fav's ever. I place it with the original Deus Ex, Fallout 3, FF3(SNES Vers), FF7, Mass Effect Series, Xenogears, and a couple others.

14 mo hours....


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahhhhh how I miss the good ole days when you had to complete a game before you could bitch about its ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

But by extension... Deadly Premonition was an overall horrible game...

However, the ending was pretty dope so you should actually buy and play and beat the game... because since the ending is awesome, the game is awesome.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

What if a game has two endings, one of which is good, and the other is poor?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I present, the Take Earth Back trailer... WITH FEMSHEP.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> What if a game has two endings, one of which is good, and the other is poor?



Then you only play half of the game, because the other half clearly sucks.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

> What if a game has two endings, one of which is good, and the other is poor?



Not actually storyline spoiler, but open at your discretion.


*Spoiler*: __ 





All the options on how you end the game are presented to you at the ending, nothing you do in the game really matters towards the ending other then getting there.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2012)

JSASKAShkajshda... less than 13 hrs to go and my body still isn't ready.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

NO!

I TOLD YOU TO STAY AWAY!

THEY'RE STILL TALKING ABOUT THE ENDING! FFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

I see when the actual game comes out I will need to avoid this place like the plague.

Lest I learn of the games ending and in disgust destroy all my Bioware games.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 5, 2012)

13 hours 20 minutes until Mass Effect 3 (Collectors Edition for me )

I should note, that Mass Effect 3 will have different endings like Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

> I should note, that Mass Effect 3 will have different endings like Mass Effect 2.



Of course it does, but they are all presented at the end of the game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Of course it does, but they are all presented at the end of the game.



You don't say? I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Woah woah woah.

Endings? At the _end_ of the game?

C'mon, you're just fucking with me, right? That can't be true.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Insightful.

Did you edit that post? I swear I read something else when I first looked at it. I was already typing an annoyed reply when I noticed it did not say what I thought it said.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I know right, nothing you do in the game actually matters as you can just pick one of the choices at the ending and that's it.



> Did you edit that post? I swear I read something else when I first looked at it. I was already typing an annoyed reply when I noticed it did not say what I thought it said.



What did you think it said? I didn't edit it.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought you said it had the ending at the start of the game, thus my irritation.

Not sure how that would work, but I'm sure it could.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, pick your ending then play the game as you are on that route. Though that wouldn't work in ME3


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

How is that any different from Mass Effect 1/2? The overall story is affected by your choices at the end of the game. Only minor differences occur during choices throughout the games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not any different.

That's the joke.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a live tweet going on on the  twitter from "Emily Wong."


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

This "live tweetcast" of the Reaper invasion is hugely entertaining.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Its actually pretty cool marketing.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

People are not complaining about the game because of its endings. People are whining because the endings are just the icing on a cake baked with shit. 
They did a total 180 degrees turn over their own continuity, play the game and suck up the copious amount of inanity they managed to inject within the plot. If anything the game is even more streamlined than ME2 (which btw has been  partially discontinued) with a day 1 DLC which should have been  shipped with the real deal (yeah  the PROTEAN guy who happens to be part of the lore and the main point of  ME I is an  optional 10$ NPC, ).

Also don't compare this and Deus Ex (which btw they copied to such an extent they should have been called upon their plagiarism), Deus Ex is a first person RPG with a good art direction and well developed  level design and   a focused plot to boot, ME2 and 3  have nothing of the sort, they are  a corridor shooter and that's it. You called Deus ex for its endings, well Bioware   did the same minus the philosophic factor (seriously you'll roll on the floor laughing at a certain point), if anything they did less, their boasted ending movies are   a variation of each other. No choice & consequences, stuff you did in the previous installments  do not really have an effect, so much for EVRY ACTION AFFUCTING THE PLOT, sucky animations and shit characters (have fun with Vega, lol), heck you'll be left to wonder if they really wanted to make this game or lazed out  on the development, especially looking at  branched Ashley/Kaidan. 

This is a  Dragon Age 2 redux (or SW:ToR for the matter), that's all, really,  maybe in two weeks biotards will have worked out the thrauma and will be  able to discuss it more objectively. Also the game is barely 22 hours long. 
Games like this need to die, they are the cancer killing PC gaming, and from the endings you can even tell they are going to push out DLCs, just because they want to milk you more. With this trend, game options and audio DLCs will be next.
ME3 is worth 20 dollars, IMO.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

"People are not complaining about the endings~!"

Then why are most of the comments, exact quotes, "The ending is shit?"

Yeah, okay. I'd sooner believe that Adam Jensen had good voice-acting.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

In relevant news not related to the absolute morons...

OH SHIT. SIGNAL LOST.

THE REAPERS ARE HERE. THE REAPERS ARE HERE.

EDIT: Oh, okay. It was just an earthquake. Minor hiccup. EMILY IS BACK.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

People going on as if they have played the game.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> "People are not complaining about the endings~!"
> 
> Then why are most of the comments, exact quotes, "The ending is shit?"
> 
> Yeah, okay. I'd sooner believe that Adam Jensen had good voice-acting.


Because the endings are shit, words of truth here.  Many  people  decided to buy the game  despite an awful demo, why? They wanted to finish the saga,  yet the endings are not satisfactory at all. I can live with the  game turning gritty, grimdark,  but some of the  stuff they made  makes no sense at all. Play the game and realize it yourself, it's like they decided to write the plot after a  whole minute of brainstorming.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2012)

Mofo said:


> People are not complaining about the game because of its endings. People are whining because the endings are just the icing on a cake baked with shit.
> They did a total 180 degrees turn over their own continuity, play the game and suck up the copious amount of inanity they managed to inject within the plot. If anything the game is even more streamlined than ME2 (which btw has been  partially discontinued) with a day 1 DLC which should have been  shipped with the real deal (yeah  the PROTEAN guy who happens to be part of the lore and the main point of  ME I is an  optional 10$ NPC, ).
> 
> Also don't compare this and Deus Ex (which btw they copied to such an extent they should have been called upon their plagiarism), Deus Ex is a first person RPG with a good art direction and well developed  level design and   a focused plot to boot, ME2 and 3  have nothing of the sort, they are  a corridor shooter and that's it. You called Deus ex for its endings, well Bioware   did the same minus the philosophic factor (seriously you'll roll on the floor laughing at a certain point), if anything they did less, their boasted ending movies are   a variation of each other. No choice & consequences, stuff you did in the previous installments  do not really have an effect, so much for EVRY ACTION AFFUCTING THE PLOT, sucky animations and shit characters (have fun with Vega, lol), heck you'll be left to wonder if they really wanted to make this game or lazed out  on the development, especially looking at  branched Ashley/Kaidan.
> ...



7/10, would rustle my jimmies again


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> People going on as if they have played the game.



Kind of like the DmC thread, only dumber.

Or worse, the people who can't even admit the faults of Deus Ex.  That's what happens when they outsource a third of the game. Especially to Squenix developers - no wonder the boss fights and endings sucked.


----------



## Weebl (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been watching some ME3 gameplay streams and I noticed that there is a ridiculous amount of auto-dialogue, and when the game finally allows you to choose a conversation option, most of the time there is only paragon/renegade option with no neutral response or anything else. And to my knowledge it was all on this so-called RPG mode. 

If the whole game is like that than wtf?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Kind of like the DmC thread, only dumber.



I told you before, you can play the game, a crack has been released 4 days ago, the guy on the bioware's board has been playing it for a week, there are streams and youtube videos as well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

It would have been funnier to hear Adam's deadpan, lifeless "I didn't ask for this" voicing over the moraliy-anvil endings that solved, confirmed, and presented absolutely nothing.

Dem prequels, man. Dem prequels.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

Weebl said:


> I've been watching some ME3 gameplay streams and I noticed that there is a ridiculous amount of auto-dialogue, and when the game finally allows you to choose a conversation option, most of the time there is only paragon/renegade option with no neutral response or anything else. And to my knowledge it was all on this so-called RPG mode.
> 
> If the whole game is like that than wtf?



Yes,despite this whole "shitty endings" fiasco,that's what's been bothering me.

It seems a lot of dialogue now auto-plays,with no input from the player and with only scarce "dialogue scenes".

That..that ain't good.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Consumer: 'OMG Mass Effect 2 has less dialogue than Mass Effect 1'

Bioware: 'Ok, we will put more dialogue in for the third one'

Consumer: 'OMG Mass Effect 3 has less choices and more dialogue!'


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

> Dr. Chakwas ‏ @Chakwas
> 
> @truffle You had better get out of California while you can, dear! The @AllianceNewsNet is reporting some kind of attack to L.A.! #solcomms



 Oh, Chakwas...


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

So who else plans on being morally grey now that we can more feasibly?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> It would have been funnier to hear Adam's deadpan, lifeless "I didn't ask for this" voicing over the moraliy-anvil endings that solved, confirmed, and presented absolutely nothing.
> 
> Dem prequels, man. Dem prequels.



You are trying too hard, now if I cared. By the way enjoy the amazing VA  job they did on ME3, emotionless Shepard  and  mysterious child included.



Ciupy said:


> Yes,despite this whole "shitty endings" fiasco,that's what's been bothering me.
> 
> It seems a lot of dialogue now auto-plays,with no input from the player and with only scarce "dialogue scenes".
> 
> That..that ain't good.



They were playing  on Action  mode. Mind you,  it's not like dialog in RPG or story mode is much better, sometimes you do not even have an alternative or middle/neutral choice


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> Consumer: 'OMG Mass Effect 2 has less dialogue than Mass Effect 1'
> 
> Bioware: 'Ok, we will put more dialogue in for the third one'
> 
> Consumer: 'OMG Mass Effect 3 has less choices and more dialogue!'







I really hope it wasn't RPG mode Mofo,I really hope.

I actually like the ending/s to this game,so I hope the game itself is good!


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't play maleShep so I don't have to worry about emotionless. 

Now if only Adam Jensen had a proper, better-acted female counterpart.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> So who else plans on being morally grey now that we can more feasibly?



Most definitely. At least one of my Ren Sheps are pretty grey, but I couldn't play it as straight as I wanted to.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> People who have an entire 40-50 hour game ruined by an ending are idiots.
> 
> Plain and simple.



I can certainly agree with that point. Especially in games, were you the amount of entertainment and fun is usually compartmentalized in set pieces, big or small. So i'm going to buy Mass Effect 3, one way or the other.

If the ending turns out to be true however, you can sure bet that I won't have any respect for Bioware as a RPG company. It will literally prove that they never intended to make an effort to tell a consistent story spread in a trilogy as in a beginning, middle and end told throughout all 3 games and just made shit on the spot as they went and connected some ludicrous dots as to imply this was all orchestrated in one masterful swoop.

I already had my suspicion when i played 2 and found out that the plot essentially was a big side story to the actual Reaper invasion and we were exactly at the same point as we were in the first game (And people complain about Assassin's Creed latest games) but wow, you gotta wait for that ending, dude.

I essentially just want another reaper interaction that was as imposing and amazing as Sovereign's:



That's all i want. Everything else can be as shit as it seems it will.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I really hope it wasn't RPG mode Mofo,I really hope.
> 
> I actually like the ending/s to this game,so I hope the game itself is good!



It probably wasn't. 

Krory:  you seem to be under the impression I do care about people shitting on a fictitious character. Please feel free to continue your charade, but you might want to know you are wasting time in a pitiful fashion.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Most definitely. At least one of my Ren Sheps are pretty grey, but I couldn't play it as straight as I wanted to.



It'll be nice to not be penalized for it anymore.  Like "Oh hey, you weren't a straight-shooter or off the wall nut! No extra dialogue options for you!" No more of that.

And as I said: idiots. Complete fucking idiots. Just stop playing games now. You clearly don't know how to enjoy them.

@Mofo - Which is why you feel the need to reply every single time for the past few hours, huh?  Keep trying to convince yourself of that amongst your raging, "RAWAWWRRR, DON'T EVER COMPARE DE:HR WITH MASS EFFECT. DE:HR IS A SAINT!"


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be nice to not be penalized for it anymore.  Like "Oh hey, you weren't a straight-shooter or off the wall nut! No extra dialogue options for you!" No more of that.
> 
> And as I said: idiots. Complete fucking idiots. Just stop playing games now. You clearly don't know how to enjoy them.
> 
> @Mofo - Which is why you feel the need to reply every single time for the past few hours, huh?  Keep trying to convince yourself of that amongst your raging, "RAWAWWRRR, DON'T EVER COMPARE DE:HR WITH MASS EFFECT. DE:HR IS A SAINT!"




Also, Shinigami and Ciupy know me too well to realize I'm not the raging `one. But I could change my set to a ME3 one, would that make you happier? 
You're being so childish, I told you already, play the game, nobody is forcing you to believe what I say.


----------



## Weebl (Mar 5, 2012)

Mofo said:


> It probably wasn't.
> 
> Krory:  you seem to be under the impression I do care about people shitting on a fictitious character. Please feel free to continue your charade, but you might want to know you are wasting time in a pitiful fashion.



In action mode you don't choose any dialogue options (with rare exceptions). In thoose streams there was a lot of Shepard talking without any player input, but you still had convo options (although rarer than in previous games and mostly limited to paragon/renegade).


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

As I just said... whatever helps convince yourself.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> And as I said: idiots. Complete fucking idiots. Just stop playing games now. You clearly don't know how to enjoy them.



What..what the heck does that even mean?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Weebl said:


> In action mode you don't choose any dialogue options (with rare exceptions). In thoose streams there was a lot of Shepard talking without any player input, but you still had convo options (although rarer than in previous games and mostly limited to paragon/renegade).



There are 3 modes,  Story, Action and RPG. I don't know what mode the guy Ciupy inferred was playing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Whatever people want it to mean because it keeps getting them to come back and respond... EVEN THOUGH THEY TOTALLY DON'T CARE.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol Krory, you're calling others idiots, you're bashing a game I just happen to have in my signature (old one at that,  should have changed it a long time ago), I think you're taking it too personal,  do you work for Bioware or something?
Relax, don't worry about me, I didn't even have to pay for the game.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Whatever people want it to mean because it keeps getting them to come back and respond... EVEN THOUGH THEY TOTALLY DON'T CARE.



Did you just use the Chewbacca defense to draw attention from the utterly condescending tone of your post?

Because even if they do keep coming back,so do you,multiple times.

And they care.

They worry about different things,some more valid than others,regarding a game series they enjoy and now hope that it isn't ruined in any way.

Because no matter what they say,people won't be remembering the beginning as much as they do the end,and that's true for everything.

Call it buyer's remorse,a fan's worry e.t.c.

They have every right to be posting here as long as they don't troll,and I haven't really seen one of those.

Remember this is a discussion thread,not an adoration one.

Blind faith is just as bad as blind hatred.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Says the person who defensively removed his signature, and _totally_ doesn't care but keeps coming back to defend himself against the OH SO EVIL INTERWEBS TROLLS. 

@Ciupy - You totally missed the point of the "they keep coming back" comment. It had nothing to do with ME3. Now you're just getting overly-defensive over the interwebs.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Says the person who defensively removed his signature, and _totally_ doesn't care but keeps coming back to defend himself against the OH SO EVIL INTERWEBS TROLLS.
> 
> @Ciupy - You totally missed the point of the "they keep coming back" comment. It had nothing to do with ME3. Now you're just getting overly-defensive over the interwebs.



Just keep it civil people.

We don't want this turning into the Bioware Social Network Forums-The Lite Version,do we..


So that last Mass Effect game,coming out soon eh?

Long time coming eh?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Whom are you talking about, me or Ciupy? My signature  it's still here, but again it's a signature. 
You're confused Krory. Also what's the "keep coming back" argument, didn't know you owned the forum or  this place even needed self entitled bouncers. 
Bro/sis, may I call you bro? You really need to drop the tough guy attitude.



Ciupy said:


> Just keep it civil people.
> 
> We don't want this turning into the Bioware Social Network Forums-The Lite Version,do we..
> 
> ...



Few hours, you might want to grab the pc savegame editor from Something Awful.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Dude, this place turned into the BioWare Forums two weeks ago.  That's why all of the regulars have stopped posting here in the past couple days.

@Mofo - No one's trying to be a tough guy here. As Ciupy said, this is a discussion thread, not a pissing contest.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

Personally I hope you guys do enjoy the game, but I was seriously hoping Bioware would learn after Dragon Age 2, but it looks they didn't. I don't think the gameplay could be as bad as DA2 was, but that ending is just as terrible. Though its not like I wasn't gonna buy it, just in a few months when the price drops down to $20 like New Vegas did.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Dude, this place turned into the BioWare Forums two weeks ago.
> 
> @Mofo - No one's trying to be a tough guy here. As Ciupy said, this is a discussion thread, not a pissing contest.



Then stop acting like a brat, because I assure you in terms of length you can't win against my 10 inches johnson. 



Xiammes said:


> Personally I hope you guys do enjoy the game, but I was seriously hoping Bioware would learn after Dragon Age 2, but it looks they didn't. I don't think the gameplay could be as bad as DA2 was, but that ending is terrible. Though its not like I wasn't gonna buy it, just in a few months when the price drops down to $20 like New Vegas did.


It's Origin, they do not have a discount policy, at least not on Steam's level, best chance would be to grab a physical copy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow peopel like to spam.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

In case folks missed it... the FemShep version of the Take Earth Back Trailer (with, unfortunately, Ashley still present). Might as well just skip to the two-minute mark as there's no difference with the first two-thirds of it.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't plan on getting a pc copy, either a 360 copy(if I ever decide to send in my Red dot of death slim) or just the ps3 version.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

Soo,it seems that people on NeoGaf which have the game on the PC - Origin have been able to play the game with a Korean VPN..

Any amateurs here?


----------



## Weebl (Mar 5, 2012)

Another observation is that lip sync is bad, suprising for a AAA game from a big prestigious company.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Soo,it seems that people on NeoGaf which have the game on the PC - Origin have been able to play the game with a Korean VPN..
> 
> Any amateurs here?



I think that's what Hana said she was going to do - not sure if serious. 

By amateur, you mean ME first-timers? This will be my brother's first ME game, though he's mostly getting it for the multiplayer ironically since he really enjoyed it.

And the only developer I've really seen with _good_ lip-sync is Ninja Theory. Man, dem animations in Enslaved...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 5, 2012)

hmmm there's always multiplayer right?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think that's what Hana said she was going to do - not sure if serious.
> 
> By amateur, you mean ME first-timers? This will be my brother's first ME game, though he's mostly getting it for the multiplayer ironically since he really enjoyed it.
> 
> And the only developer I've really seen with _good_ lip-sync is Ninja Theory. Man, dem animations in Enslaved...



No,I mean people who would try the VPN at the risk of getting their Origin account banned and all of the registered games lost forever!

But the temptation is strong..


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

@Ciupy - Ah. At this point, there's less than twenty-four hours left. I'm sick and I have three more packs of cold medicine that'll knock me out on my ass eight hours each, easy... so I can make it. 

Though I'm getting it 360 anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tomorrow                   .


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

For the EU it's unlocked on the 9'th..


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, but Europeans aren't real people so it's okay.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone using that FLYVPN to unlock early? 



Krory said:


> In case folks missed it... the FemShep version of the Take Earth Back Trailer (with, unfortunately, Ashley still present). Might as well just skip to the two-minute mark as there's no difference with the first two-thirds of it.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 5, 2012)

We get games later because we are so much better at games, so we need less time.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Ashley looks about 20% more man in the cinematics than in the game.

Which makes her 100% man in the cinematic.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2012)

Meh Ashley

FemShep tho....


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, true.

FemShep only looks 10% more man in the trailer than in-game.

So about 70% man only.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 5, 2012)

So, having calmed down from my nerdrage, and looked at the situation more calmly, I may have done myself a favor, since I'm one of those despicable people who plays pirated games. Since I was only getting the game legally for multiplayer, I can just buy the regular edition, then install the cracked version on my Windows 7 partition. I was never really interested in any of the extras except From Dust anyway.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2012)

Nah Femshep is a babe in the trailer. 

The facial models are very poor and constrictive in ME3, that's why you can't make a femshep who looks anything like that. The weird monkey-ish stretch marks around the mouth should have been done away with.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 5, 2012)

Ashly looks good.... 50% of the time its like this..



... the other 50%... its...


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

When I see FemShep in that trailer, I think of a quote from Earl, from 2 Broke Girls.

"I don't judge a book by its cover. But if she _was_ a book... she'd be the kind that other books paid for sex."


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2012)

well i just got my collector's copy 10 hours before the midnight release 
BECAUSE THE GUYS AT MY GAMESTOP ARE AWESOME

Screw you guys
I'm going home
LATER BITCHES
HAHA


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 5, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> I don't want to see it.
> 
> Its like when you read a book and have a mental image in your head of a character, and then a film comes out and you can only see that actor as that character from now on.



Well there is probably a choice where you don't have to see her face if you don't want to. But its going to be awesome I can't wait to to see it!



Zen-aku said:


> *Squees like a Bitch*


Same!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> When I see FemShep in that trailer, I think of a quote from Earl, from 2 Broke Girls.
> 
> "I don't judge a book by its cover. But if she _was_ a book... she'd be the kind that other books paid for sex."



KAT DENNINGS IS AS COLE WOULD PUT IT
SOOOO HOOOOOTT


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> well i just got my collector's copy 10 hours before the midnight release
> BECAUSE THE GUYS AT MY GAMESTOP ARE AWESOME
> 
> Screw you guys
> ...



Awesome! Hope you have a great time with it! If you can get back on here and tell us a little bit about it that would be boss!


----------



## Anarch (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> And the only developer I've really seen with _good_ lip-sync is Ninja Theory. Man, dem animations in Enslaved...



L.A. Noire had near perfect lip sync


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> well i just got my collector's copy 10 hours before the midnight release
> BECAUSE THE GUYS AT MY GAMESTOP ARE AWESOME
> 
> Screw you guys
> ...



 damn that burns lol


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Awesome! Hope you have a great time with it! If you can get back on here and tell us a little bit about it that would be boss!



irony: i will spend those 10 hours uploading and editting the features of my first 7 sheps
huh
sooo productive 

I won't even get to the damn prologue  
Unless the editing is after the prologue :/

I WONDER IF I CAN START THE GAME ON INSANE


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

In that cinematic trailer, FemShep and Ashley look at each other like, "Yeah. Let's beat this Husks with our foot-long cocks."


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Anarch said:


> L.A. Noire had near perfect lip sync



Yeah.

That's why Team Bondi doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> In that cinematic trailer, FemShep and Ashley look at each other like, "Yeah. Let's beat this Husks with our foot-long cocks."



Well I just learn more about trailershep than I wanted too


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2012)

Woah, Tali's new outfit 

Sexy looking


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess i will start with my omega paragon all paragon all the time all survivor Chasity [lol no romance] Shep


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I guess i will start with my omega paragon all paragon all the time all survivor Chasity [lol no romance] Shep



Lol survivor chasity.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 5, 2012)

Who even bothers with the romances once you've created a Shep for each LI?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Lol survivor chasity.



i mean everyone that was on my squad survives

she is a spacer war hero D
looks like Anya from Gears of War the more I edit her >_>


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Me            .


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

Merry Mass effect Monday Ya'll to day is a blessed day


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Meteorites or something dropping from sky onto airport tarmac. They're smoking. People coming out. #solcomms

Wait. Not people. Moving in closer. #solcomms


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

This was the best character I  managed to create with ME2 editor  (had to contact the uploader so he could give me his Morph + coalesced) shame I lost the saves.

Pic is from ME2faces.com 



I also managed to create a perfect looking main char in DA: O by merging  DA:redesigned Morrigan's and some guy morphs.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

FOR FUCK'S SAKE MAN


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Man I want to make a depressive alcoholic semi-girlfriend-beating Shepard.

That is, if I was buying this game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Everyone sure loves that crappy bowl-cut and that awful emo-hair.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Lolz, Me2faces is filled with oddities.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Now that I think about it, it would be so cool if the roles were reversed as FemShep and I abused my male counterparts like Kaiden or Jacob.

Never Garrus or Thane of course.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

I welcome are extra-dimensional Cthulhu overlords.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder how old the Reapers really are.

I know they are at least 20 million years old,but I hope the game answers at least that question regarding their age.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 5, 2012)

if only there was dino shep


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I wonder how old the Reapers really are.
> 
> I know they are at least 20 million years old,but I hope the game answers at least that question regarding their age.


They are at least 37 million years old (age of the derelict one). Assuming 6  reapers are created with each cycle (every 50k years) and  a  fleet of 60k reapers, that would make them 5 billion years old.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 5, 2012)

My order still hasn't shipped, still have estimated delivery by tomorrow though. Fook.


----------



## Hana (Mar 5, 2012)

Just hopping in since I need to take a break. I'm heating up a hot pocket. I decided to try playing on insanity first.....nope. I'll just stick to hardcore for the first run.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Just finished the game guys, it was AMAZING.
Considering how i criticize the current gaming era i was left amazed by the game overall, good character development if not amazing, story is platinum,ending is good.
Love interest ( with Tali) was SUPERB to say at least,polished,more feeling and.....


*Spoiler*: _ ITS ABOUT TALI DONT CLICK IF YOU DONT WANT TO GET SPOILED_ 



Her face is AMAZING.




just take your worries about the game off and buy it, its DAMN worht the 60 bucks.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't tell if trolling or not.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Can't tell if trolling or not.


No i am not trolling, i really mean what i have said, the game is DAMN GOOD.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 5, 2012)

Mofo said:


> This was the best character I  managed to create with ME2 editor  (had to contact the uploader so he could give me his Morph + coalesced) shame I lost the saves.
> 
> Pic is from ME2faces.com
> 
> ...



That looks great. I was thinking about doing that too.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok so game plan tonight. 



1.) finish all this damn hw for uni

2.) finish up my second femshep playthrough. 

3.) go to the midnight release with friends. 

4.) go home and dont go to sleep until my eyes are literally bleeding from the pain. 


Successful day


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Fii. <3 Hope you have fun and enjoy it. How's the new Xbox?

I'm still fairly sick so I'm going to try and go to bed early. I'll probably have to go out sometime tomorrow morning before the afternoon to pick up my SE, but I'm having my CE delivered to me. <3


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

Its good, i have 4 playthroughs now  


i have slept 7 hours in the past 2 days tho but it was worth it. 


i am taking my friends spare copy to play until my CE arrives tommorrow.


i  am so psyched all the feedback ive heard is great :33


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy shit  



I freaking love Bioware. You must read this


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

here is some proof for krory, took it with my mobile so excuse the crappy quality


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I posted that like days ago, Fi.  Do you even read my posts?!

@LH - Not doubting you having the game. Just with all the naysaying going on... and I thought you were very anti, so I wasn't anticipating you enjoying the game much and speaking that highly of it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, the leak has been out for quite a while now. I'm not really surprised


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn the cerberusdailynews posts are getting me more pumped then the trailers


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

i never go back and read pages i missed  



i pretend like i have been following the convo and post accordingly


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

hows that work for you.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Like I said, not surprised that people played it.  I'm surprised LH liked it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> @LH - Not doubting you having the game. Just with all the naysaying going on... and I thought you were very anti, so I wasn't anticipating you enjoying the game much and speaking that highly of it.


i was big time disappointed with DAY 1 DLC and how the took out the protheans for 10 bucks. The protheans are still important in me 3 ( in a sense) , not like me 2 and 1 but there are here.
The game surprisingly did it RIGHT  from the story part, i am easily convinced about game being good by its story mainly and character development. The rpg elements are there and your choices are actually important to the game.
You finish the fight the way you choose.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought the Prothean was in the game regardless? The DLC just gives him to you has a squaddie.

Or so I had heard.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 5, 2012)

Tiny spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



apparently Liara took out the Shadow Broker alone if you didn't play lotsb, that's pretty boss tbh


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> I thought the Prothean was in the game regardless? The DLC just gives him to you has a squaddie.
> 
> Or so I had heard.


Minor spoilers.


> You use their weapon and try to build it during whole game!


Also Eden prime, i really wanted to go there, will have to wait for DLC to pop 

@TasteTheDifference



*Spoiler*: _ME 3 stuff _ 



So true,she gets the whole stuff on the ship,she got a nice room, i was damn surprised on how good looking  she is in ME 3, she definitely changed to better


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

i will not click on any spoiler tags


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Hyped as shit, got the game, and I am good to go 

Will be uploading some iconic pictures / funny dialog as I play... maybe. I have to go window mode to take pictures or I have to use fraps (which I might).

edit: fixed image


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Some things to note:

You can change your face and your class, but everything else stays the same. It's just like Mass Effect 2.

edit: .... and the beginning looks just as shitty as it did in the demo.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 5, 2012)

can't believe you fuckers get this tonight/tomorrow while i have to wait till Friday.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

You know, I'm surprised - I can't find Tali's face online.

You would think that if it is in the game, that would have leaked.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy shit. I'm starting out at level 30 with 59 damn points.

Bioware, I love you


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Of course. It was stated a long time ago new level cap is 60, again, and you maintain your level from 2.

Though there was a rumor that you only maintained level if you played the same class - I believe it was Circe in here said it wasn't true.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

I changed my class so that isn't true. I was a Sentinel and went to an Adept. 

I could have sworn I killed Ashley off in my Sentinel run but apparently she's alive


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Kill her again!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course. It was stated a long time ago new level cap is 60, again, and you maintain your level from 2.



wait really...dosn't that kinda break the game


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

It might be too late, but Awesome, can you take a screenshot of the import screen? Like, they said it gives you a bullet-point list of information from your import (who lived, who died, who was romanced - that kind of thing).

I'd just like to see what it looks like and how much info they provide.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know, I'm surprised - I can't find Tali's face online.
> 
> You would think that if it is in the game, that would have leaked.




i got em.... my phone quality is shit but bear with it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

must...not....look


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

So she...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks 90% human. A little disappointing.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, pretty sure that's the first time that's been posted on the Internet,  tanks


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

damn i may have to leave now

the temptation...


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

*I SHALL NOT GIVE IN TO TEMPTATION*
​


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> It might be too late, but Awesome, can you take a screenshot of the import screen? Like, they said it gives you a bullet-point list of information from your import (who lived, who died, who was romanced - that kind of thing).
> 
> I'd just like to see what it looks like and how much info they provide.



That was my first picture, Krory  And yes, there are bullet points.



Awesome said:


> Hyped as shit, got the game, and I am good to go
> 
> Will be uploading some iconic pictures / funny dialog as I play... maybe. I have to go window mode to take pictures or I have to use fraps (which I might).
> 
> edit: fixed image



Just so you know, Vega is actually a pretty cool guy. He stands up to Shepard and doesn't afraid of anything.

Also, the story picks up really damn fast. Think Freedom's Project but with much more story significance. And a better location... iconic location


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh sorry.

I've been avoiding clicking ANY spoiler tags just so nothing happens, my bad. But thanks!

And yeah, I'm one of few apparently who is super-psyched for Vega. He seems pretty boss, he sounds awesome, and Freddie sounds like a guy who really gets into his characters like Seth Green did for Joker.

Speaking of which, did you guys hear that apparently, the sound person (for the voice acting) said that probably MOST of Joker's lines are ad-libbed by Seth Green? It's apparently a common thing for Seth Green to voice a line or conversation, then ask if he can try something different because he doesn't think that's how Joker would speak or act, and then do something completely different and it'd be like, "WHY DIDN'T WE THINK OF THAT?!"

So yeah. A lot of Joker's lines are all Seth Green.


----------



## Hana (Mar 5, 2012)

I am pissing off all the people watching me play. I STILL HAVEN'T LEFT EARTH YET! I have been listening to the codex entries. 


Muahahaha.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a good thing 

Don't worry, you can click all of my spoiler tags. I won't include anything related to the story or spoiler related. I'm just going to be posting images and shit. If it actually is a spoiler, it will be double spoiler tagged.

I can't holster. This infuriates me immensely.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

its because seth green cares.  



Im hyped for vega. 



Big muscled man at my command? Yes please 


also, matty can you quote the pic awesome took of the import screen so i dont click on the wrong spoilers please 


EDIT: nevermind matty i got it :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Holly Conrad said:
			
		

> Just killed this piece of shit in my apartment. LA is overrun. I'll post the vid soon. #solcomms (LINK)



Picture linked above:


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

I already said all my spoilers are spoiler free 

I already want to renegade punch Ashley.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

That is really awesome they did that. 


Because if i still had all my saves i would really need it. All my femsheps were Fiona shepard and all my sheploos were John shepard


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

vega seems like a real bro, so ill take him with me until i get team dextro


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> So she...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Well...

*Spoiler*: __ 



She looks like an angel or something lol, i think bioware didn't wanted to do something drastic but i like the way it turned out, the picture is blurry coz my phone sucks balls  and covers the quality.
She got nice decorations!


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

Unless My countdown clock is of 4 hours, 51 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super pumped. AAnnyone one else going to the midnight release?


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

I am  



My friend ordered two and im stealing his until i get my CE delivered in the morning


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone heard about average length of a playthrough?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Just click the picture guys,GIVE IN, you will like it anyway 
@fiona.
The whole complete took me around 43 hours with all side missions.

the main is around 15 to 16?  dunno


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i got em.... my phone quality is shit but bear with it.



I like it, could have been much worse.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Just click the picture guys,GIVE IN, you will like it anyway





Eternal Goob said:


> I like it, could have been much worse.






*I SHALL NOT GIVE IN TO TEMPTATION*
​




Also i love my new avy :33 



Im so glad i found the art in time to make it


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Give in Fiona, it's not like it's an important thing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Zen-aku wouldn't like it.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

ITS IMPORTANT 



I want it to be a surprise 



Peer pressure is so 8th grade 













*tempted face*


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

But did you romance her?

Because you won't see it otherwise.


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats cool, I cant wait only about 4 and a half hours till its out.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 5, 2012)

I did actually romance her on my first sheploo playthrough


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 5, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Just click the picture guys,GIVE IN, you will like it anyway
> @fiona.
> The whole complete took me around 43 hours with all side missions.
> 
> the main is around 15 to 16?  dunno



Mind if I link your post to the bioware forum?


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Fiona said:


> ITS IMPORTANT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be just as much of a surprise if you look at it now.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Wasn't the vindicator that super accurate kick ass assault rifle from ME2? I remember using that all the time to mow down enemies like they were nothing.

It kicks back like a friend in this game. There's more weapon balance, which is a good thing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2012)

If there's one thing I'm not going to spoil myself on, it's Tali's face. 

NOPENOPENOPE


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Zen-aku wouldn't like it.



Fuck then she probably has pointy ears..oh well well see


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

If it bleeds, does it mean I can kill it?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _This is legitimately a spoiler. Not very important but still a spoiler_ 





*Spoiler*: _A spoiler that pisses me off_ 




Apparently your decision on whether or not Anderson becomes part of the Council means jack shit because he steps down in ME3 anyway.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: _This is legitimately a spoiler. Not very important but still a spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: _This is legitimately a spoiler. Not very important but still a spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop tempting me you sumbitch!


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, but Awesome, take comfort in the fact...


*Spoiler*: _Related to Awesome's spoiler_ 



Miranda pointed out that if you do put Anderson in charge, that from what she heard, he misses the old military life and stuff. So him stepping down is him doing what he wanted in the first place since ME2.

That just makes him all the more badass. Politics isn't Anderson's thing. Being fucking awesome is. Let the scumsucking politician be a scumsucking politician. Politics always corrupt. ALWAYS.

And especially with how things were handled in ME2 by the council and everyone, it makes perfect sense to me that Anderson - one of few people who believed him - would drop out of that whole ordeal. It would piss me off to no end, to.

It sucks your choice doesn't matter but really, I think it makes perfect sense in my mind.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 5, 2012)

You guys should stick with the no spoiler business if you've made it this long,  ME2 was way more awsome for me 'cause I didn't know that the Normandy got destroyed at the beginning for instance, no need to follow the dark path of those who spoiled the whole game for themselves back in November


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Mind if I link your post to the bioware forum?


Go ahead, i post there as well but people somehow do not believe me 



Mist Puppet said:


> If there's one thing I'm not going to spoil myself on, it's Tali's face.
> 
> NOPENOPENOPE


BUT WHY, you GONNA LIKE IT, why no like it now that like it later?!!111



Zen-aku said:


> Fuck then she probably has pointy ears..oh well well see


Nope, not even close, you will love her, my picks is a little shitty but you can get the idea and damn she looks awesome.


Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: _This is legitimately a spoiler. Not very important but still a spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ABOUT your spoiler im spoiliring_ 



Ohh if you only knew what awaits  in the future, do not worry, if you hate udina, youl hate will be justified


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 5, 2012)

Question: That husk prop was built by Holly Conrad right? The girl who did the awesome comicon Mass Effect stuff?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but Awesome, take comfort in the fact...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Related to Awesome's spoiler_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _I know but..._ 





I get that part, and it does make sense as to why he stepped down. I'm not mad about that, it was actually kind of clever how Bioware did that. The fact that your choice doesn't really matter is what kind of bothers me. It's almost like a lot of your other choices won't matter in the future.





*Spoiler*: _About Ash..._ 





*Spoiler*: _Feels good man, click for justice :del_ 




She gets the living shit beat out of her. Much better than a renegade punch. She went to the hospital and everything. I felt kind of bad for her but it felt *really* good :ho


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _To Awesome_ 



None of your little choices really matter anyway. That choice especially since it mattered so little in ME2 that the ME1 save file didn't even record it. 




@Manwitchthemachinegun - Yeah, it would seem that way. It was a Husk prop made by Holly Conrad. Not sure for what purpose aside from the Twitter cast everyone is doing.

One of the midnight releases is having Jennifer Hale, Ali Hillis and Raphael Sbarge there.  I so want to go.

Or the one with Jessica Merizan.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 5, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Go ahead, i post there as well but people somehow do not believe me
> 
> 
> BUT WHY, you GONNA LIKE IT, why no like it now that like it later?!!111
> ...



Thanks, I think you just made the day of a thousand tali fans


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Thanks, I think you just made the day of a thousand tali fans


May i ask for the link you posted in, im curious XD


Also guys, expect lots of dark endings from the game, you have been warned

About Ashley
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait till you see her drunk


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 5, 2012)

They really need her as an advisor/assistant for the ME film. The Krogan would awesome as an animontronic with CGI eyes or something similar. Pure CG would be terrible.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 5, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> May i ask for the link you posted in, im curious XD
> 
> 
> Also guys, expect lots of dark endings from the game, you have been warned
> ...



I posted it in the spoiler group 

In "Quarian face?" which is proly why there's 47 guests viewing the thread..
:ho


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy shit that Al Jalani bitch 


*Spoiler*: _Lmfao_ 



Of course we start a conversation and she starts spouting her bullshit. I take a swing at her face, she ducks and I start cracking up IRL. It was fucking hilarious . I saw another renegade option but was too busy laughing and she knocked me to the ground with the punch. I don't think I laughed so much at a video game.




This game


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Some spoilers about that scene_ 




I reloaded and you actually knock her out if you hit her with the second renegade option. Shepard's new phrase is "I've had enough of your tabloid journalism."


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Is the laughing and "this game" comment because it's just awfully bad, or because it's that epicly awesome?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh. Since the game is technically out now... do we know who the FUCK is actually voicing Mordin now?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I posted it in the spoiler group
> 
> In "Quarian face?" which is proly why there's 47 guests viewing the thread..
> :ho


here is a better quality one for the front page!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

No clue about moridin but.
You guys will laugh lots of times in ME 3, its packed with some nice humor and of course 

GARUS CALLIBRATIONS


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> here is a better quality one for the front page!



I change my mind, best looking female in ME.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Guh. Everyone was so fucking worried about Mordin and yet nobody knows who's voicing him. Even though the game leaked.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I change my mind, best looking female in ME.


I told you!!!!
She looks gorgeous, its just, my fucking phone sucks balls at taking pixs


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll still take Liara and Jack over her.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Liara is hot as well in ME 3, she less naive than was in 1 and 2 and more sensitive, you will like her i think.

I wonder if you will like jacks new hairstyle


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I've already seen it, and heard about her new job, and I fucking love both.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

What's her new job?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _To EG_ 



According to the artbook, she's now a teacher at Grissom Academy (the school for gifted biotic children and mathematical geniuses and stuff).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

Dem casual clothes


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Until Cerberus fucks all up.
She still is a teacher tho, i dont know if her sudden change towards good Jack is the one i like but sure is funny on how she tries to stop swearing


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to spoil it, LH.  Thanks a lot.

@Awesome - Now you need a screen of FemShep on those casual clothes.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Feels bad man. Normandy memorial_


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Heh, I would have never expected her to become that but it makes sense in a way.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

One of the best decisions they've done for the game, imo.


----------



## Hachidaime (Mar 5, 2012)

Just finished Her quest on the Biotics school, its pretty awsome. Make sure you bring the new "female" companion with you, she makes fun of her


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, people aren't even trying to tag anymore.

I'm leaving the thread for now. Be back when I beat it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> Way to spoil it, LH.  Thanks a lot.


Fuck, sorry, im just caught in all this convo and posting nonstop in 3 different forums :S


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm really liking James Vega. I thought he would be derpy but he's actually a lot more than that.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 5, 2012)

It's all come full circle.

Fuck the haters, barring Shepard turning into a rubber ducky, this game is gonna rock. The few snippets of gameplay I've seen are amongst the best in the series, and the dialog is awesome too.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh fuck.

OH FUCK.

GUYS.

I THINK THEY'RE GOING TO KILL EMILY WONG OVER THE LIVE TWEETER FEED OF ANN.



> Oh god weapon not firing only had one shot were being targete72-r3 #solcomms
> 
> hit bullets from ground lots blood dr m dead hurts god im hit too #solcomms
> 
> Van still flying. Lost a lot of blood. Not sure how long I have. Not sure QEC even still on. #solcomms


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK, Why emyyy whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


Who she is again, which of the reporters, the good one ?
or the annoying shit that i want to punch every fucking time i see her.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

She's the good one.

The one you get the info on Fist for in ME1.

Oh fuck, oh fuck, oh fuck.



> Reaper out in front of me. Lost pistol. Only weapon left is this skyvan. #solcomms


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

NO.

EMILY.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



> Fighter drones closing. Gunships are down. Mom, dad, love you. #solcomms



EDIT:



> Go on. Make your noise. Try to scare us. #solcomms


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh shit Emily, come on dont try to ram it, maneuver. FUUUUUUCCKKKKK. DAMMMMIIITTTT NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

> You want to see how a human dies? At ramming speed. #solcomms



JUST HOLD ON, EMILY.

BLASTO WILL BE THERE TO SAVE YOU.


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh shit "You want to see how a human dies? At ramming speed. #solcomms" oh god she,s gonna do it noooo!


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

"<SIGNAL LOSS>"OH god!!!!!!!!!! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

> <SIGNAL LOSS.> #solcomms



ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.

I HAVE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHERFUCKING REAPERS ON MY MOTHERFUCKING EARTH.

THEY WILL PAY FOR THAT.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

(ﾉ `Д?)ﾉ ミ┻━┻

PREPARE TO SUCK MY BALLS, REAPERS.

ME, GARRUS, AND THE BROTHEAN ARE COMING FOR YOU.


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

This post is dedicate to Emily Wong, Doctor M, and Aidan Pearson and his family, may they rest in peace and may every last heathen mother-fucking reaper burn for this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep, going to T-Bag every dead reaper I see.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

TELL YOUR FRIENDS WE'RE COMING FOR 'EM!!!










































































































































(ﾉ `Д?)ﾉ ミ┻━┻ AND FUCK YO' REAPER COUCH, TOO!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm here to kick reaper ass and chew bubblegum. 

And I'm all out of gum.


----------



## Hana (Mar 5, 2012)

/salute for Emily Wong

Not gonna lie. That twitter feed was awesome.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

YOU BETTER BE READY FOR SHEPARD, REAPERS.

SHEPARD'S GONNA BREAK INTO YOUR FUCKING REAPER HOMES.

SHEPARD'S GONNA FLIP OVER ALL YOUR FUCKING REAPER COUCHES AND REAPER TABLES.

SHEPARD'S GONNA DRINK ALL YOUR FUCKING REAPER MILK.

SHEPARD'S GONNA SHAVE ALL YOUR FUCKING REAPER DOGS.

SHEPARD'S GONNA ORDER PAY-PER-VIEW ON ALL YOUR FUCKING REAPER CABLE.

AND THEN SHEPARD'S GONNA HIDE ALL YOUR FUCKING REAPER REMOTES.

SO YOU BETTER BE FUCKING READY.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

I am dedicating the first reaper i kill to emily wong


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

57 minutes till I can make the reapers pay. Props Emily, one of the most badass characters of Maas Effect.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Considering how many moments ME 3 got to angry shepard they even kill Emily now?
FUCKING INSANITY GAMEPLAY INCOMING TO KICK YOUR FUCKING ASSES ONCE AND FOR ALL REAPERS.
FUCKEEEEEEEEEERS


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

WHY WAS BLASTO NOT THERE TO SAVE HER?!

BLASTO SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2012)

Emily wong Is the bravest person in the ME universe.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

Along with that kid, you know how much courage it takes to get of ventilation shaft and try to get on board alliance pod while having a huge nasty mofo reaper firing at you ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't... stop... sobbing... like... a little... bitch... 

By the way, Mass Effect: Infiltrator is officially out in the iOS shop for $6.99.


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

I propose a toast to Emily Wong, everyone raise what every drink is nearby in your honor. To Emily Wong, Hero. *Gulps down drink* May she rest in peace.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

GOD, I JUST WANT TO SET SOMETHING ON FIRE NOW.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 5, 2012)

USE incendiary AMMOS!
Reapers burned butt confirmed that it works well to set up a fire


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I demand the thread title be changed to "Mass Effect 3 [R.I.P. Emily Wong - 2186 CE]"

And then maybe a Spider-Man emote or something.


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

Me too, havent been this pissed  since i found out you had to choose between Ash and Kaidan and when Garrus got fucked up by the gunship.
Edit: Yeah it should be renamed that.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 5, 2012)

25 more minutes till unlock


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm still throwing fucking couches around and shit!

FUCKING REAPERS, MAN!


----------



## Cpl Lucas96 (Mar 5, 2012)

KK, going to pick up my copy be back on soon. Will have my Revenge!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

As you guys pick up your copies, I'm going to bed. I got in around 4.5 or so hours today. I'm probably not going to be playing much tomorrow since I'm busy as shit. As for Wednesday... them Reapers better start hiding 

My biggest disappointment with the game so far is with the graphics. The improvements over ME2 is minuscule, which is disappointing when compared to the leap from ME1 to ME2. Everything else is an improvement. You only ever have two options in a convo though. No middle option anymore.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

So many mixed opinions... especially when concerning facts.

People on Giant Bomb are saying there are numerous conversation choices.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

> My biggest disappointment with the game so far is with the graphics. The improvements over ME2 is minuscule, which is disappointing when compared to the leap from ME1 to ME2.



Can't be helped, outdated consoles are holding the graphics back quite a bit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2012)

Now, I'm going to go cry myself to sleep over Emily Wong and cut myself.


----------



## trollface (Mar 6, 2012)

Distance between school and gamestop is 10 miles
leave school at 9:00
Get to gamestop at 9:01
No line at gamestop
what the fuck is wrong with people?

And what is up with all the emily wong posts?


----------



## Corruption (Mar 6, 2012)

Just got my extended demo installed.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh god, femshep's new walking animation (which you can only see in non combat areas) is terrible.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Oh god, femshep's new walking animation (which you can only see in non combat areas) is terrible.



Perhaps they got a man to do it.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 6, 2012)

GOT IT , got the game delivered just now  I guess that means goodbye thread , will be back when I've completed it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck you all i got to wait till Thursday


----------



## Hana (Mar 6, 2012)

Minor Spoiler concerning some engineer's.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I FOUND KEN AND GABBY!!!! I just need Tali and engineering will be full.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 6, 2012)

Up at 2:30 in the morn and still don't have the effort required to pick this up.  maybe i;ll grab it after work tommorow.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Got my copy. Goodbye thread till beaten.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2012)

GOD DAMMIT MY FACE ISN'T IMPORTING!!!


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

Well that sucks for you, does everything else import properly?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 6, 2012)

lol did anyone else get to the point where they acknowledge the calibrations meme?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well that sucks for you, does everything else import properly?



So far, i was able to do a decent job of recreating my shep but still its pissing me off

on a related note damn the Chakram launcher is beastly!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy shit.  Jack looks awesome now.  And her personality is totally badass.

She was mad about the collector base though.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmm,regarding the whole "Tali shows her face or not" debacle:

!SPOILERS!



*Spoiler*: __ 





I can't believe she was actually the hottest woman in the whole series!

I can see why Shepard smiled when he saw her face!


----------



## Roman (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Lpj3dy9ALQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 6, 2012)

So upset right now. Well, I'm not gonna be back here till the end of March, because my copy doesn't come in until somewhere after the 16th.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck me . 

Going to be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 6, 2012)

I might never return

Mass Effect or exams...


----------



## Mofo (Mar 6, 2012)

Might be good news, I moved from the Xbawx reference version to the PC one and while doing some hex editing I found out they might have added a multiplayer unlocked good ending with the latest patch.

By the way you shouldn't have spoiled Megan ahem Tali (in my playtru she didn't show her face, camera focused on  her ass at the time... ;P).


----------



## Hana (Mar 6, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm,regarding the whole "Tali shows her face or not" debacle:
> 
> !SPOILERS!
> 
> ...



No way....no fucking way...

That is way too hot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

Still a few hours before I get my copy. 

Giant Bomb ragged on the game so hard but not even for the writing or anything. Because of the combat. Namely how quests work (the same way in every single RPG), and how you visit the same areas as in multiplayer.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2012)

Krory not spoil you or anything but im 100% sure you will rage with this game.
Combat wont be the main reason for it


----------



## Tomcat171 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm,regarding the whole "Tali shows her face or not" debacle:
> 
> !SPOILERS!
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The...I...what? :amazed

Is that seriously meant to be her? Then goddamn, the fanarts that protrayed her as a ME version of Hinata weren't kidding...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2012)

So I got my copy and it says I have to wait until 9.03.2012. What the fuck? Damn Origin. Oh well, I won't finish my perfect Renegade FemShep playthrough in time anyway, so it doesn't matter.

//HbS


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay small gripe but when Bioware said there would be a femshep cover did they totally pussy out and just decide to not make it on the front of the retail version.
I mean damn that's not how you cook Bioware.

Anyway I'm still waiting on these huge as shit disks to install on my 360


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a FemShep cover for the Standard Edition.

Just flip the cover over.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 6, 2012)

That's what I mean you have to flip the cover over.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone try it with Kinect?  Curious as to how well it works/doesn't work.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2012)

I really do like flippable covers, makes me wonder why they make them sooner.



> Anyone try it with Kinect? Curious as to how well it works/doesn't work.



Doubt it will work to well, at least its functionality will be extremely limited.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

OH NO, YOU HAVE TO DO SOMETHING!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2012)

CHAKRAM LAUNCHER = TORQUE BOW FROM GEARS
IT'S SO BEAST
just headshotted two guardians thru the slot of their shields like it was cake 

Also Liara romance has interesting dialogue options in the very first missions >


----------



## Xerces (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried starting the game without importing old save files? If so, how many choices can you pick from when deciding on your actions from the previous game? 

If had my save files on my old Xbox, but now I have a PS3.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

My brother just started up a new game, no import.

Exactly the same as the demo. He chose to kill Ashley, though not sure what happens if you choose "Numerous."


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> My brother just started up a new game, no import.
> 
> Exactly the same as the demo. He chose to kill Ashley, though not sure what happens if you choose "Numerous."



various squaddies die?


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 6, 2012)

Dunno if you people have seen this yet, but it's how the story automatically defaults if you don't import ME1/ME2:



TL;DR: those without imports get it up the ass.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> various squaddies die?



Yes, but the point is WHICH squaddies?


----------



## Xerces (Mar 6, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Dunno if you people have seen this yet, but it's how the story automatically defaults if you don't import ME1/ME2:
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: those without imports get it up the ass.



Looks like I will have to beat ME2 again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Dunno if you people have seen this yet, but it's how the story automatically defaults if you don't import ME1/ME2:
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: those without imports get it up the ass.



Holy shit.

Worse if you're a PS3 owner who *can't* play ME1.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

Eh, still have Genesis which is better than the defaults from starting ME2 without importing.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2012)

> Worse if you're a PS3 owner who can't play ME1.



Ps3 owners got that comic book that can make big named decisions, though I don't understand why Bioware didn't implement a system like they did with DA2, and pick 3 different background stories so you don't get completely fucked in the ass.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Ps3 owners got that comic book that can make big named decisions, though I don't understand why Bioware didn't implement a system like they did with DA2, and pick 3 different background stories so you don't get completely fucked in the ass.



The comic only allows certain decisions

>The Virmire survivor Ash or Kaiden
>Wrex lives or not
>Letting the Rachni Queen live or not
>Saving the Destiny Acension and the Council
>Anderson or Undin being Council

Other than that, most of the game is left default like if you never done the sidequests and shit.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats pretty damn lame.

I assumed ME3 would have the 'big decision-maker' where you could comment on all the things that happened before.

I imagine theres tonnes of save files running around with your standard paragon / renegade options for us PC Elites.

Currently so happy I decided to go against my first intuition to get ME2 for the PS3.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The comic only allows certain decisions
> 
> >The Virmire survivor Ash or Kaiden
> >Wrex lives or not
> ...



And as I just said, that's _still_ better than if you just started a new game of ME2 because then you'd be stuck with Assholey if you wanted to be a male, Wrex always dies, the Rachni queen always dies, the council always dies.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 6, 2012)

Man I just started the game and they are already crapping all over Ash. Liara is cool and I guess Vega is the newb but for the life of me I just can't care about him.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2012)

OMFG THE NORMANDY HAS A LOUNGE 






































in my dreams T_T


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2012)

hey guys all my weapons and armor are not unlocking
what gives?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2012)

what a fucking cop out

if you boguht the DLC from ME2 like cerebus armor
you can get in-game

by finding it in a store and buying it for 50K credits :<

also vega is a cool guy :33

also maybe it's my brightness being plus one

but allers ashley and vega are not that tan O:


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

Brightness can't stop Ashley from looking like a tramp, though.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2012)

I HATE HOW I HAVE TO BUY MY ARMOR TWICE 
once in real life
then once in the game 

ALSO WHERE ALL MY GUNS?!


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2012)

"WHAT?! I NEED TO DO STUFF IN THIS GAME?!"


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeeGa-hD-Mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 6, 2012)

I have to say sniping is so much better now. I'm glad they really tried to improve combat this go around.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2012)

Told ya Vega was a good character 

He's one of the most surprising things to come from the game. I was expecting a shitty character like Jacob.


----------



## Hana (Mar 6, 2012)

I think I'm at the halfway point, and I have cried 3 times.

Fuck.

I'm trying to romance Kaidan, but everyone else wants to get in my pants. I did feel bad turning down shower time with Sam though.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2012)

The game is good.


The game is very,very good.

I am pleasantly surprised by the great atmosphere this thing has.

If it manages to keep this up..


Also,I should mention that the great atmosphere is bleak as hell,and suitable for the Council races last stand I might add.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok i was trying to hold myself from raging but i cant anymore, not after what bioware did.


*Spoiler*: _ HUGE ENDING SPOILERS HERE, DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DONT WANT TO GET SPOILED_ 




FUCK the ending, FUCK Bioware for ruining All these gaming years that people tried to get a perfect save  in order to complete the trilogy, they just literally middle finger your efforts and bring you a shitty ending, ALL ENDINGS ARE BAD, HORRIBLE.
Shepard never sees the crew, he dies in almost all endings besides one that shows him breathing,then ,earth gets fucked up multiple times.
All of that lus the shitty plot hole on how the FUCK THE NORMANDY CREW GETS LOST INTO SOME SHITTY BLACK HOLE WARP AND NEVER RETURN.
The game was amazing till the end, FUCK THIS. 




FUCK YOU BIOWARE, WITH ALL MY MIGHT just FUCK YOU.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> The game is good.
> 
> 
> The game is very,very good.
> ...


Agree! God I love the atmosphere in this game. Best in the series, each place feels very different.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 6, 2012)

lol LH


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2012)

So hold on I thought my weapons and armor carried over from ME2...so why am I Unable to access them on the Normandy?

Did the renavation crew steal it all like they did everything in my cabin


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2012)

you have to buy them from shops in citadel or from normandy when you unlock the shops.
You can buy the dlc armors as well.

FUCK BIOWARE,FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 6, 2012)

The funniest thing about the endings is that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joker is still a cripple in the synthesis ending, poor guy


----------



## Fiona (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok just surfacing from my first 10 hours to give my basic assessment of the gameplay. 


No serious spoilers.

*Spoiler*: _just general gameplay_ 




The graphics are head and shoulders above what i was expecting and are just gorgeous. 


I love how they brought back the epic feel, the grand scale of some of the levels are just amazing. Like when you are on tuchanka and you see the ruins in the sunlight  


The interaction with the world itself to me is much smoother. I love the way you can segway to a specific location on the citadel instead of wading through it. The little touches such as that really have made it a much more satifying expierence 

The only bug i have bumped into is the one during conversations where shepard or the person he is talking to, their head is turned away like they are looking at something but nothing is there which makes the interaction as a whole look kinda strange, but it is rarely for long, and the occasional occurance where the eyes of a character will roll into the back of their head for a second. 

The only thing that upset me sort of was my own fault actually, i had chosen to do a vanguard playthrough and as a vanguard i rely almost solely on my powers so i have to biotic charge and shoockwave alot, which in and of itself is so much fun and gives you the feeling of being extremely self reliant, but the only problem is that it limits me in my weapon choices at times. Since i rely on a speedy recharge i have to be light on my feet which means i can rarely tote the heavy weapons such as the mantis or the argus. 


The best combo for the vanguard i have come up with is the level 7 vindicator and the level 3 scorpion. with both of those i still have 135% recharge, often i will just use the vindecator though, which gives me 200% recharge while still giving me a reliable gun. 

I also love the intricacy of the story, i loaded my canon sheploo run where i stayed loyal to ashley and the way she treats you is wholely different than if you were to have cheated on her. Along with that, the numerous unique dialog choices you get for doing things like that are just awesome.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 6, 2012)

I did notice how the dlc armors that were exclusive were now free. 



But im too much of a fangirl to complain.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 6, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok i was trying to hold myself from raging but i cant anymore, not after what bioware did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ HUGE ENDING SPOILERS HERE, DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DONT WANT TO GET SPOILED_
> ...



Yeah U Mad bro


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2012)

I am taking my sweet old time with this game 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't even been to the Salarian homeworld yet. Heading there right now.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 6, 2012)

welp i have eaten my dinner and now i shall exile myself into the mass effect world once more, though at some point i really should get some sleep.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 6, 2012)

Trying to avoid all online ME3 related threads/discussions as much as possible, but quick question. Is there any way to remove the helmet when you equip a full armor set? I'm wearing Blood Dragon currently but it bothers me to no end that I'm required to wear a helmet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2012)

Draydi said:


> Trying to avoid all online ME3 related threads/discussions as much as possible, but quick question. Is there any way to remove the helmet when you equip a full armor set? I'm wearing Blood Dragon currently but it bothers me to no end that I'm required to wear a helmet.



You can set it in options that you have the helmet on or off or only off during conversations


----------



## Draydi (Mar 6, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> You can set it in options that you have the helmet on or off or only off during conversations



Wow, I remember seeing that option now that you mention it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2012)

This game is better then Sex 

Just got my Brothean, he's awesome, Vega is awesome, Hell udina is awesome!


----------



## Hana (Mar 6, 2012)

Regarding Zaeed and Diana Allers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gah! Why can I tell Zaeed about what she did to Jessie? That would be the perfect Chobot demise. I honestly don't like her. I never side with her, and she still hit on me.




I have only one thing to say about Conrad Verner. I laughed until I cried...again. So freaking hilarious.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn, BioWare, you done ruined a good story.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 6, 2012)

The redeeming factor in this game  is that even if only 3 LI are 100% canon you can still fuck people you  had in previous games. 

10/10 if they let unmasked Tali be  permanent and add a threesome  EDI DLC.
Now, the following  video is  painfully nonsensical altough fun.
Minor spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQHKMtxu470&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2012)

Kitsukaru said:


> Damn, BioWare, you done ruined a good story.


Bingo, all our effort these years crafting for perfect game was ruined by some mindless piece of shit.
hence i rage like fuck atm.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm glad I am not the only one, this is only proving the modern Bioware is way out of touch with gaming and what its fans want. I am not saying they need to be bullied by the fans, but you don't go and take dump on a series. Its basically saying fuck you to the fans.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9feUxKIqKmg[/YOUTUBE] 


[YOUTUBE]AZ2ggklIfSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

I like talking to all the old crew members. Poor Thane


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2012)

i just met thane, seems like he's gonna go out the way most people hope too.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I'm glad I am not the only one, this is only proving the modern Bioware is way out of touch with gaming and what its fans want. I am not saying they need to be bullied by the fans, but you don't go and take dump on a series. Its basically saying fuck you to the fans.


You're not alone, there are thousands of fans raging at BSN,especially at the spoiler group,since bioware locked the ME 3 to people that only register the game ( perfect damage control there).
But they will get a big kick in the balls no matter how hard they try to hide it.
There is even a MAJOR game breaking BUG in the game  at the end which fucks up with lots of stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i just met thane, seems like he's gonna go out the way most people hope too.



Indeed. I always liked Thane, so seeing him like that is sad but peaceful  

Hope to get Ashley back soon. Dat gurl is minez


----------



## Mofo (Mar 6, 2012)

Guys, reminds  you of someone?



I really hope they didn't do what I think they did.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 6, 2012)

It's quite amusing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Tali? Nice glad I fucked her. To bad she died in my file


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 6, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Guys, reminds  you of someone?
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they didn't do what I think they did.



ldestryoma

Kind of a lazy way to design a species whose appearance was one of the biggest mysteries in the series, still looks nice tho


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK.
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU bioware


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Lolz people are to funny. Getting upset over silly things. 

Anyway grunt 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I thought he was just about to die. So glad he made it. Awesome as hell fight scene though. He is a boss!


----------



## Naruto (Mar 6, 2012)

So I don't know why, but I started noticing specific war assets are missing 

I just completed two side quests, one gave me the citadel defense force (it's not there and the total hasn't increased) and another gave me the seventh turian fleet (also not there, also didn't increase my total).


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Almost 11 hours in and loving every minute of it. Gonna try the multiplayer in a bit with a friend, hope it's as good as everyone says.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Almost 11 hours in and loving every minute of it. Gonna try the multiplayer in a bit with a friend, hope it's as good as everyone says.



Tell us what you get in your recruit pack

also can any one tell me what turians get in place of being able to combat role?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2012)

stop delaying the game and finish it already,so we can talk and cry out our manly tears together.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Delay? Why beat it so quick. Enjoy the experience. So far it's wonderful, not gonna rush it. Plus I don't see the ending being that bad. As always, fans crack me up over what they get mad at and upset that a series doesn't end the way THEY want it too. So they say it's bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2012)

fuck that ive been waiting for this since what? 2007? 
i am gonna savor it, do every side quest, get every upgrade, just so my  victory over those those tentacly bastards is as Absolute as possible

No fucking mercy  i am going turian on there asses


----------



## Hana (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I am doing E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G. Rushing it is pointless. 

Actually I had to start over. I didn't know some side missions had a time limit.....


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok i was trying to hold myself from raging but i cant anymore, not after what bioware did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ HUGE ENDING SPOILERS HERE, DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DONT WANT TO GET SPOILED_
> ...




Just let it all out son..it'll make you feel better!


Also (SPOILERS):



*Spoiler*: __ 



It should have been expected,due to the nature of the threat,that Shepard and his allies would pay a heavy price for defeating the Reapers.

What I did not expect was the dark nature of the Mass Effect universe,in which organics inevitably develop AI which goes and gets smarter exponentially until it triggers a Singularity,in which the AI goes beyond comprehension and starts consuming everything in order to better itself,thus leaving a Galaxy devoid of resources and even the planets uninhabitable for organic life.

Heck,even the Geth started bulding Dyson Spheres (look that up),hollowing their planets and leaving just empty shells and they are not a true "Singularity AI" yet.

I can accept the ending choices that derive from how this particular universe works and I like them.


What I agree with you on is the fact that it is bullshit that you never see your crew or your lover again,even if you win..

Damn..










Shit,I don't even know what I will choose at the end..


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok i was trying to hold myself from raging but i cant anymore, not after what bioware did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ HUGE ENDING SPOILERS HERE, DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DONT WANT TO GET SPOILED_
> ...



There goes any chance of me purchasing the game.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure is mad up in this thread



> There goes any chance of me purchasing the game



If that means less people bitching over nothing then good


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 7, 2012)

Hearing all this rage is convincing me more and more that Bioware has totally done the right thing with this game. 

7 hours in, and kicking serious ass. Seriously, this game is fucking rad as hell.

Funny quest spoiler, fairly early on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You...BIG...STUPID...JELLYFISH!




I've also had two major near heart attacks over beloved characters, and I haven't even gotten to any super hard choices yet. And I've had to do a few distasteful things in the name of stopping the Reapers.

Long story short, it's Bioware's fucking franchise. They can do what they want with it. If you don't like it, fine. That's okay. Really, it is. But let's be honest for a second. The vast majority of gamers do not spend 1/100th of the effort/noise of a relatively small group of fans that have decided this game is the anti-Christ.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2012)

People whining about the ending must have forget there are *multiple* endings


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

All of them are bad apparently, yeah I'm not gonna purchase.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> All of them are bad apparently, yeah I'm not gonna *purchase.*



Lol

I'm about three hours in and it's been ok... I didn't like the second one too much, this one has been decent I suppose.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

when you say mission get a tiem limit what do you mean?
YOu have 20 in game non paused minutes to get to do them?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm...going to avoid judging the endings for this game (and thus any likelihood of actaully buying it for multiplayer) till I've played it at least once. People keep saying that the endings make more sense if you've played the lead up to them.


And if it really IS shit, then I blame Mac Walters.


----------



## Weebl (Mar 7, 2012)

lol at the auto-dialogue and limited convo options, half the time I fell like I'm watching a cutscene instead of taking part in a conversation. Compared to movies and books ME has a weak script/writing/dialogue but the element of interactivity makes up for it. Limit inteactivity and you're left with sub-par story and TPS action game but not nearly as good as Gears, Uncharted etc.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you playing in RPG or Action mode, Weebl?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2012)

What annoys me is that you are pretty much forced to play multiplayer to get the best results

Bullshit in my opinion since i can't stand multiplayer games


----------



## Weebl (Mar 7, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Are you playing in RPG or Action mode, Weebl?



RPG. //////////////////////


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok just got the game yesterday and I'm on the citadel right after the Mars mission is there anything important I must do!?!? I want to get the best ending possible with Tali as my girl. 

Also I remember Krory asking about Mordin's voice actor awhile back? If no one answered that question here he is. Pretty cool guy!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD39r0ki9dA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (Mar 7, 2012)

Fucking lol @ everyone whining. 


Game didnt end the way* I * wanted it to?  


Game = Shit  


I have played a solid 17 hours straight. Not once have i thought anything negative about the way they have carried it out. 


Ending isnt word for fucking word what you wanted? 

Of course it isnt, you spent the last few years crafting the story you WANTED and the story you IMAGINE, you along with millions of others. Of course it isnt perfect. Go to 4chan and start a Baww thread. 

Bugs? 

Welcome to the wonderful world of large scale gaming. Here is your complimentary tampon and midol, go to the kiddie corner and cry with the others. 




Either sit and get all nastalgic about all the good times the Mass effect series has given you as a whole or say your two cents and leave. Some of us are actually enjoying the game. Because regardless of how much you whine, complain, piss and moan Mass Effect stand as one of the better franchises of the last decade. Its now pretty much the bar to which any RPG is compared to. 


Do i get to make my own choices? Do i get to craft my own story? Is it free roam? is it fully voiced? 

All those concepts have been around long before ME was here but ME brought it to the mainstream and made it the standard. 




Either enjoy the game or dont but dont bring the rest of us down with you. 





rant complete


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> People whining about the ending must have forget there are *multiple* endings


Coming from a person that did everything on the game and finished couple of days ago im gonna say this.
I know all the "multiple" endings and yet it doesn't change EVEN a bit on my opinion how bioware handled the ending of trilogy, it is simply absurd .
I do not bitch without a reason,i play games since the day i remember myself and mass effect used to be one of the games that a good potential to end into an epic adventure.
Having all my previous actions BESIDES 1  ( which is if you destroy the collectors base or not) turned into AUTO fucking dialogue that last no more than couple of minutes/seconds or even fucking CODEX after what Bioware promised about amazing influence the players can get from their choices in ME 1 and ME 2 saves.
Do a little search on internets after you finish and check how the fuck they used some shitty google picture and put them into major SCENES that ruined the LORE and gaming experience. 
You know what, they claimed they worked sooo hard on the game, then they had free time on developing the dlc.
BULLSHIT.
The game is nowhere as hardworking it looks to be, it all depends on what ME 1 and 2 build while they use the fans of the series in order cover MAJOR  flaws the game got.
They even said the DLC was optional and had no major plot relevance,guess what, it FUCKING DOES, it explains o many things about protheans and their civilization,it got even codex talking about that ,yet, they lied.

As a long time gamer i feel insulted when a company that created the amazing Baldur's Gate series turned into a major pisswhole that milks money like no tomorrow , its a low cost  high profit game, it can be proved IN MANY WAYS.

All of this i blame to motherfucking EA that shat shit on bioware.
Take it as you will,i wont deny that game is enjoyable at some extend  but they way they handle the whole situation is utter bullshit.

P.S you know whats even funnier? when gamers give the game 2,7 ,3,3 and 4,5 on PC ,PS3 and 360  respectively while you discover that bioware puts their staff on metacritic to fix the ratings.
You need even more?

only part of the game i will admit that was hardworked was the sountrack, it is fucking amazing and kudos to the team that made it


----------



## Weebl (Mar 7, 2012)

Since when valid criticism and stating your dislike towards certain design decisions is "bawwing, whining or trolling"?

Insulting someone because he said something bad about a game you like is truly pathethic.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2012)

Very short game.  14 hours.  Done.

A decent game.  But it definitely doesn't meet the lofty expectations I rolled out for it.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 7, 2012)

You cleared all content in 14 hours? 

Oh, and the Gamespot review is hilarious. 'This review may contain spoilers' is one of the most stupid things I have ever read.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

Since when was this a Mass Effect wank thread? We have every right to post valid criticism of a game. Isn't it funny the only person who knows of the ending that didn't think it was that bad, also thinks ME series is very cheesy one?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Now Mass Effect is cheesy? Get out.

Might as well call all video games cheesy.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

I never said it was cheesy, though I do think its only above average series.

Stop getting butthurt over opinions.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2012)

> Stop getting butthurt over opinions.



It's truly pathetic but welcome to the internet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh boo-hoo we can't get a perfect ending let's whine and moan because Shephard can't live happily even after.

For christ's sake people if you were expecting a perfect ending you're delusional....a perfect ending is just not logical nor is it feasible really. and how saying a dark ending is terrible... why exactly because people died? so what it's the journey that counts in a RPG not the ending itself.

and if characters die (Haven't finished the game by the way) then so what...that doesn't make the game bad...hell the stuff on the citadel is absolute heartbreaking at times, but it adds to the game's greatness.

This game is about war and war is hell...and in hell a perfect ending can't happen.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 7, 2012)

As long as the ending makes sense and draws the series to a satisfactory conclusion through reasonable means I will be happy.

Deaths, twists, 'Dark endings' etcetc will be fine as long as it isn't just an arbitrary Deus Ex Machina.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 7, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh boo-hoo we can't get a perfect ending let's whine and moan because Shephard can't live happily even after.
> 
> For christ's sake people if you were expecting a perfect ending you're delusional....a perfect ending is just not logical nor is it feasible really. and how saying a dark ending is terrible... why exactly because people died? so what it's the journey that counts in a RPG not the ending itself.
> 
> ...



If you don't know why the ending is bad, why in the nine hells would you criticize people for disliking the ending?

Do you KNOW why it's bad? Or are you just assuming it's because people don't want characters to die?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2012)

Naruto said:


> If you don't know why the ending is bad, why in the nine hells would you criticize people for disliking the ending?
> 
> Do you KNOW why it's bad? Or are you just assuming it's because people don't want characters to die?



Who says I don't know what the ending is?

read up some things on the endings. nothing i've read the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



AI Spawned Singularity motive behind the extinction cycles...three endings yada yada...





sguuests it takes away from the experience of the journey. Iso long as it makes sense in context with the story...I won't care


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

if i was shepard id just get the reapers to wipe themselves out and attack each other D


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't be bitching if it was a tragic ending(s), its just a really shit ending(s). Dues-ex Machina at its finest, I can't imagine any fan liking this co-out, I don't and I don't consider myself a real fan. You would think everything you did in the game would influence the ending in some way, but nope you get to pick 3 options given to you and that's it.



> if i was shepard id just get the reapers to wipe themselves out and attack each other D



Its funny because one of the endings Shepard becomes the reapers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I wouldn't be bitching if it was a tragic ending(s), its just a really shit ending(s). Dues-ex Machina at its finest, I can't imagine any fan liking this co-out, I don't and I don't consider myself a real fan.



Except it not the ending that matters in a RPG. everything i've read (and seen on Youtube) suggests to me the endings don't detract from the overall journey the series and this game itself have been telling.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

Yet the ending is a part of the game and I am allowed to discuss how shitty it is, since this is the thread about it. I am sure the gameplay and the ride up to the ending can't be as bad as DA2.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Yet the ending is a part of the game and I am allowed to discuss how shitty it is, since this is the thread about it. I am sure the gameplay and the ride up to the ending can't be as bad as DA2.



Yes you can and yes it is...but the ending surely can't ruin the entire experience and journey for you can it?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

Possible, I was never intending on getting this game anyways, at least not buying it over $20. The only reason I even care about the ending is to get closure on the series.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

major question: Do priority missions disappear?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 7, 2012)

Its amazing how good the story is this go around. This is exactly how I wanted ME2 to feel like.
I love the banter too. I'll probably have like 12 different play throughs to catch all the dialogue with my different squads.

Also yeah priority missions do disappear if you take too long(ex saving Tuchanka from the bomb). Basically Mission critical things that hinge on time but that don't involve recruiting anyone.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


>






Not many people will know what that image means..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Its amazing how good the story is this go around. This is exactly how I wanted ME2 to feel like.
> *I love the banter too*. I'll probably have like 12 different play throughs to catch all the dialogue with my different squads.
> 
> Also yeah priority missions do disappear if you take too long(ex saving Tuchanka from the bomb). Basically Mission critical things that hinge on time but that don't involve recruiting anyone.



Oh god this. Probably one of my biggest complaints for Mass Effect 2 was that your squad would stand there most of the time and say jack shit...aside from some quick one liners or expositing on the situation at hand (this is why I usually would bring Mordin and Zaeed with me most of the time...because they'd at least talk more).

The squad interaction this time around is glorious...hell even the NPC banter is better (and heartbreaking as well)


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 7, 2012)

You know all the complaining sort of reminds me of the people who hated how Halo 3 ended.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

The Alliance fleet isn't that impressive at all, the average UNSC Frigates Mac canon is nearly double the fire power of a Dreadnaught from ME.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 7, 2012)

Every race basically got overpowered this game. The turians could blow up planets with bombs before the series even started now.

The Turian fleet got hyped big time considering how many casualties they were suffering daily.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

That's good, they might be able to compete with the Covenant now, if they are practical. UNSC could blow up planets too, but they aren't practical.



> Edit: I think the impication there is that Shephard story has passed on into Legend and hence why it's being told to him like that



You do know how passed down legends go right? They get drowned in obscurity, and are almost never the same story after few times being told.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 7, 2012)

]





Ciupy said:


> Not many people will know what that image means..




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you fill her eyes in silver in paint you'll have a visual aid to her appearance in the rest of the series


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

how did halo 3 end? ITS A LONG TIME AGo


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> how did halo 3 end? ITS A LONG TIME AGo



No,no,not,the question you should be asking is SPOILERS:



*Spoiler*: __ 



How Deus Ex ended.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

dues ex HR didnt have an ending


Great game but there was no ending D:


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> how did halo 3 end? ITS A LONG TIME AGo



Master Chief goes to sleep....Then HALO 4 beGINZ! =D 

Co-op is a fucking blast. Played in 3 hours last night with my friend. This is def one of my fave games this gen.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Master Chief goes to sleep....Then HALO 4 beGINZ! =D



and that was bad how?
other than there would be more halo games infested with 13 year old kids-- OHHHH


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

It wasn't bad. Halo 3's ending was simple and nice. I actually thought it would of been cool if Chief died but overall it was well done. Then we got a kickass sidestory (ODST) and the beginning of it all which was sad  (Reach)


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

Halo reach isn't actually canon, at least it shits over the established canon. It only took one day for the Covenant to take over Reach and they killed all the Sparten IIs aside from Chief. Nobel team never existed, Sparten III's were suicide soldiers, mass produced and weaker then the Sparten II's.

Also Cod has taken all the kids, you get a few with a new dlc or new game, but they quickly go back to Cod since its a much easier game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Halo Reach is made by Bungie, the creators of Halo. It's cannon to me. And it was a awesome story. Loved the atmosphere and feel to the game. The hope that keeps getting ripped away every mission. The destruction getting worse and worse. The final moments of each teammate. Bungie knew had to go out that's for damn sure.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

They also had a book written to describe the events of Reach, so basically they retconed a well established beginning in favor of some bullshit. 

The books are way superior to the games in every regard, being kidnapped as a child, to be raised as a super soldier, experimented on, forced to fight with other children for the right to eat, seeing your friends die from starvation throughout the years. That's the story of Reach I know, not that bullshit retcon they pulled.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah we will disagree here. The books sucked major dick in my opinion. I tried my best to actually finish the series of books since I love Halo so much but god they were horrible. Like fan-fiction. So for me, the real Halo story is the one bungie told.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll guess we will disagree, you will never be able to grasp how well the halo story is by just playing the games. The books really flesh out the universe and make everything better.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Disagree. I don't like filler and that's how all the books felt. I appropriate the feel of the Halo universe told in the story, especially with ODST and Reach. Anyway back to Mass Effect. 12 hours in. Time to boot it up


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

_Filler_

Really, so a book series that goes and covers what the games do not is regarded as filler? I'm am truely sorry you will never be able to fully appreciate the story of Halo, I guess you can always look it up on the wiki  to fill in your gaps on knowledge.

Anyways, I hope you enjoy your game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

The book makes up the gaps, but it's not done by bungie, who is the only creator in my mind. It's like taking the alien books or resident evil books seriously. Fun reads but not cannon in my mind.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm I think my game glitched on me. I completed the Eclipse side quest for Aria...but the gnag isnt' showing up in my war assets and Aria acting like I didn't do anything yet...

also the Citadel fleet isn't showing up in war assets either for that matter.


----------



## Neji (Mar 7, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Hmm I think my game glitched on me. I completed the Eclipse side quest for Aria...but the gnag isnt' showing up in my war assets and Aria acting like I didn't do anything yet...
> 
> also the Citadel fleet isn't showing up in war assets either for that matter.


How did you do the Eclipse exactly?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had Sayn kill the Asari leader after she was released from jail since that bitch is crazy. I think if you have her released without assuring that she's gonna work for Aria, she might double cross you and not join Aria, idk. I did the safer way to assure they'd work for me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2012)

Neji said:


> How did you do the Eclipse exactly?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I did exactly that.

I think the game glitched on me as I didn't get the message from bailey before leaving the area (as shown in the IGN walkthrough I looked at a few minutes ago)...suppose I should have kept multiple save files just incase.

eh I'll go back there in a few minutes I guess and move around see if the message comes through


----------



## Weebl (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

hahahahah Oh wow


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

Weebl said:


>



hacked account?
the grammar


----------



## Bonney (Mar 7, 2012)

seriously? 

Wow.

Seems fake, but if true, oh peoples rage.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

how does shepard not notice that in the first game if he sleeps with her?


----------



## Bonney (Mar 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> how does shepard not notice that in the first game if he sleeps with her?



Maybe she was born as a man, but had sexual reassignment surgery. Even then you'd think she would tell him back then... or he should be able to find out


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Mordin 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man, what a scene  Poor guy, he died with honor. Never a favorite character but damn it was sad.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 7, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I did exactly that.
> 
> I think the game glitched on me as I didn't get the message from bailey before leaving the area (as shown in the IGN walkthrough I looked at a few minutes ago)...suppose I should have kept multiple save files just incase.
> 
> eh I'll go back there in a few minutes I guess and move around see if the message comes through



I think your actually supposed to have Sayn take over the group and keep the asari locked up. that way Bailey doesn't have to worry but then again I played full paragon.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 7, 2012)

It's obviously not even written by a native English speaker, still quite funny 5/10


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2012)

to be fair its the future
a relationship should be a relationship by then

TO BAD THE WORLD AND RAGING FANBOYS JSUT ARENT THAT OPEN MINDED
 LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh boo-hoo we can't get a perfect ending let's whine and moan because Shephard can't live happily even after.
> 
> For christ's sake people if you were expecting a perfect ending you're delusional....a perfect ending is just not logical nor is it feasible really. and how saying a dark ending is terrible... why exactly because people died? so what it's the journey that counts in a RPG not the ending itself.
> 
> ...


Amazing,where should i even begin.
The fact that you haven't even finished the game but all you relay on is some random youtube  videos that didn't even show the game properly completed.
Then go take a moment and read couple  of the famous promising Bioware notes that has been fueling the fanbase for years.



It is not about if someone dies or lives, its all about retarded the closure of a game is leaving TONS of unanswered questions ,throwing in some even more ridiculous explanations and which form even more questions .
I wouldn't care if anyone died or lived as long they didnt butcher the series with the random outcome .
Do you even realize that there is a MAJOR FUCKING BUG at the end that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



could BRING BACK EVEN DEAD characters for no reason ?



Yet this game was claimed to be gold,tested as hell plus having the time to work on something else  just to give us fans more story. 
It is proved as lie, sorry, if you love to downgrade your game expectations that much then be my guest by i  personally feel insulted by the way Ea/Bioware did finish the game.

They promised that our choices from ME 1 and 2 would have a big influence at ME 3, the choices is what make Mass Effect series desirable and interesting,yet, they  middle finger you with that at the very beginning.



> This game is about war and war is hell...and in hell a perfect ending can't happen


This is a written fiction and a game, war logic do not apply just because you justify  it doesnt make it World War 3 by default.

Core thing of Mass Effect series since their creation was the story  YOU roleplay and forge by YOUR choices on how YOU will save the galaxy, not some shitty mainstream drama wanna look cool one.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh god this. Probably one of my biggest complaints for Mass Effect 2 was that your squad would stand there most of the time and say jack shit...aside from some quick one liners or expositing on the situation at hand (this is why I usually would bring Mordin and Zaeed with me most of the time...because they'd at least talk more).
> 
> The squad interaction this time around is glorious...hell even the NPC banter is better (and heartbreaking as well)


Which interaction you talking about.
The one that you randomly walk around citadel listening to random NPC talking while you magically accept a SIDE QUEST?
Amazing choice when its enforced to you right away.
Squad interaction, where, you only have 1 interaction with ashley  ( maybe 2 ) in the whole game if you haven't romanced her , the 80% of dialogues are time even auto dialogues  which makes you just stay there and simply listen having NO WAY TO INTERACT with them.
If this is what you call improvement over ME 2 then sorry, i would highly disagree


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

Weebl said:


>





Good thing that I never romanced her.


----------



## Rios (Mar 7, 2012)

This game is loco.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 7, 2012)

Just dropped in to say there's at least one big improvement in this game...all the cool ME2 dlc armour that most gamers didn't equip because the damned helmets wouldn't come off in conversations , well ,you can buy them from stores now , and YES the helmets come off in conversations..FINALLY , i'm running around in the DA armour and not talking to people with my visor down


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Which interaction you talking about.
> The one that you randomly walk around citadel listening to random NPC talking while you magically accept a SIDE QUEST?
> Amazing choice when its enforced to you right away.
> Squad interaction, where, you only have 1 interaction with ashley  ( maybe 2 ) in the whole game if you haven't romanced her , the 80% of dialogues are time even auto dialogues  which makes you just stay there and simply listen having NO WAY TO INTERACT with them.
> If this is what you call improvement over ME 2 then sorry, i would highly disagree


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

First learn how to properly troll someone by quoting him,without stretching the whole page like retard.
Also i would love to see your points to ague mine instead of throwing some random shitty pics.
Aka try again


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Stretching out the page is the whole point. 

How dare you call Legion and the Mako in SPAAAAAAACE shitty. 

"Beeewwwhoooooooooooooooo I must nitpick the shit out of this game."


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

I am not nitpicking the game, i merely pointed some of the core problems of the game.
Should i even ask if you have played the game or you just one of the ( fewer now) biodrones flying around protecting them for the great justice?


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG have to wait after school to get my N7 <_< gaar


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

I must ask, how long is ME3. Is it longer than ME2 at least?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Which interaction you talking about.
> The one that you randomly walk around citadel listening to random NPC talking while you magically accept a SIDE QUEST?
> Amazing choice when its enforced to you right away.
> Squad interaction, where, you only have 1 interaction with ashley  ( maybe 2 ) in the whole game if you haven't romanced her , the 80% of dialogues are time even auto dialogues  which makes you just stay there and simply listen having NO WAY TO INTERACT with them.
> If this is what you call improvement over ME 2 then sorry, i would highly disagree



He's talking about the talking between characters during missions and such. Which is a step up from 2. It was something I always enjoyed in Dragon Age 1-2 quite a bit. Every mission I do they talk quite a bit. Even side missions. Like one I just did 

Garrus: So we're about to take on 30 guys, any plans on how to handle this? 
Javik: Kill all. They are weak. 
Garrus: That's not a plan but ok...

Stuff like that makes you feel like they are more alive on the battlefield. Least that's the point I'm trying to make. 

In terms of actual conversations with crew mates you seem to have less in this one. BUT at the same time you get to visit and see so many more faces in this game so it feels bigger and better. Love seeing old characters from 1-2 even if they don't join you. 

As for the endings I will give my take on it once I finish. I highly doubt I'll be disappointing as Mass Effect has never been about "Major" changes in the ending for me. The choices always felt more personal. Who's my ally, who is alive, who is a waste of character, how they will help in the final battle ect... I never thought the ending would change in dramatic ways, just slightly, causing certain few to die or run away. Least that's how I always imagined the series. It's a role playing game yes, but it's telling a story. A very well told story in my honest opinion. If you disagree, that's fine. I'm just stating I very much love the story in mass effect. 

I really think you need to calm down a bit man. People tend to listen to points better without all the "FUCK YOU BIOWARE" shit. Just chill, it's a video game. Not life changing events


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 7, 2012)

im trying to be bad and always get paragon points,  awful game


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Good thing that I never romanced her.



The trolling levels. Oh god the poor dumbasses souls who romanced "her".


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The trolling levels. Oh god the poor dumbasses souls who romanced "her".



You do know that more than likely that picture is fake,right?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> You do know that more than likely that picture is fake,right?



Nope


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> He's talking about the talking between characters during missions and such. Which is a step up from 2. It was something I always enjoyed in Dragon Age 1-2 quite a bit. Every mission I do they talk quite a bit. Even side missions. Like one I just did
> 
> Garrus: So we're about to take on 30 guys, any plans on how to handle this?
> Javik: Kill all. They are weak.
> ...


I agree with that,and, like i've said, they literally hang on ME 1 and ME 2 nostalgia in order to cover ME 3 weakness. I understand ME 3 is suppose to tie the game into a close,but, the ending pretty much contradicts itself to the point it makes you get annoyed, i will give you a hint, about what Sovereign told to shepard in ME 1.
Finish the game and then i can tell you a full analysis about my annoyance for the game.




> As for the endings I will give my take on it once I finish. I highly  doubt I'll be disappointing as Mass Effect has never been about "Major"  changes in the ending for me. The choices always felt more personal.  Who's my ally, who is alive, who is a waste of character, how they will  help in the final battle ect... I never thought the ending would change  in dramatic ways, just slightly, causing certain few to die or run away.  Least that's how I always imagined the series. It's a role playing game  yes, but it's telling a story. A very well told story in my honest  opinion. If you disagree, that's fine. I'm just stating I very much love  the story in mass effect.


Like ive posted the link with what  bioware stated that we will get in ME 3 and how the executed,they literally ruined for me and other fans not because of the ending per se but mostly how poorly the conclusion comes.
i will come more to this after you finish the game and the rest, i understand people need some time.





> I really think you need to calm down a bit man. People tend to listen to  points better without all the "FUCK YOU BIOWARE" shit. Just chill, it's  a video game. Not life changing events


It is not that i am angry more than annoying,hence i use the F word a lot,mainly because english is not my mother language and that i lack to form a proper way to explain this but let me tell you this.
I really enjoyed the gameplay of the game, the soundtrack is amazing,atmosphere is breathtaking, plus i was so hyped for the game that i ignored the lack of exploration and how linear approach the game takes. Only 1 city for the whole game to explore .
Then,i finished the game and left confused, i was thinking maybe i missed lots of things in the story and didn't got the proper ending, i even called the company work for and asked them to give me a different copy of the game because this one may lack content . Finished the game 2 more times and no, the first one that i got was the BEST ending of the series.
I started raging while my wife was looking at me wonder wtf just happen. I literally couldn't believe how a game that i had HUGE expectation ruined the Mass Effect experience for me,leaving literally no interest to replay any of them again.
I went to the bioware forums on the spoilers section ( the game wasn't officially out yet so i couldn't talk about it  in public) and to my surprise all i saw was rage,people posting threads and hoping for some magic secret locked ending,polls that shows over 1000 votes asking a better ending etc etc etc...
All that 2 days before the game was released on US.
I talked and talked all around trying to figure out the possibility of me missing something important,but, no avail, NADA.


P.S i have no problem to discuss civilized with people that got different opinion than me, i respect people's opinions like i do respect mines,but, i cannot tolerate someone calling me a hater for no reason when im voicing my criticism over a game that paid for and had high expectation, isn't this what this place is suppose to be,discuss the game?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah you mad we already covered this. ME3 is in my opinion the best of the series followed by ME1 and then ME2. 
I don't care about the ending having run through it now. The people complaining about it are just bitching to bitch because its been all but confirmed that ME will continue anyway and its not like ME isn't going to release more DLC(to get the cash from those who want their ending to happen)


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Which interaction you talking about.
> The one that you randomly walk around citadel listening to random NPC talking while you magically accept a SIDE QUEST?
> Amazing choice when its enforced to you right away.
> Squad interaction, where, you only have 1 interaction with ashley  ( maybe 2 ) in the whole game if you haven't romanced her , the 80% of dialogues are time even auto dialogues  which makes you just stay there and simply listen having NO WAY TO INTERACT with them.
> If this is what you call improvement over ME 2 then sorry, i would highly disagree



Dude same here. I thought the character interaction is terrible! Why would I save every squad mate in ME2 just to have...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane sit in a hospital, Mordin die, Miranda get killed offscreen, and only get Tali and Garrus back on my squad? WTF!



Its such bullshit it didn't fell like a ME game at all the level of depth in ME2 is ten times better then ME3. What happened!?!?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nope



Good God thank the Lord I romanced Tali!


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nope



Look at the grammar and where it was posted,for God's sake.

4chan.GameFaq and Reddit..

There's no evidence of the original thread with the post in in,which would have stayed if a developer/writer would have posted this.

Also,if this would have been true,we would have known about it by now since the BSN would have exploded,imploded and again exploded.

It's a juvenile moron's way of getting his/hers thrills on.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nope



how did shep not notice that the first time they romanced "it" 
:rofl 

man too much trolling on bioware's part


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2012)

Running through Me2 again, and I started using the Vindicator instead of the Mattock since I never used it before. 

And I love it. Too bad I have to ditch it once I get the Revenant.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 7, 2012)

I need someone to answer this for me asap!
DOES TALI

*Spoiler*: __ 



Die?!?!



If so can I stop it?!?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

I heard she dies, and no nothing you can do can save her.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

Muk said:


> how did shep not notice that the first time they romanced "it"
> :rofl
> 
> man too much trolling on bioware's part



I cannot imagine how that night turned out. I hear her with Harbinger's voice *"SHEPARD, DOES THIS HURT?*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay...is there a way to take a third option?


----------



## Circe (Mar 7, 2012)

Gotta say, for a game I wasted such a massive amount of time and money on, this is a prodigious disappointment.


narutoXhinata=love said:


> I need someone to answer this for me asap!
> DOES TALI
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yes on both counts.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 7, 2012)

"I'm garrus Vakarian and this is now my favorite spot on the Citadel"
All the comments about how terrible a dancer shepard is
The callibrations meme

Its hard to imagine Bioware not paying attention to what the fans wanted. Seriously this game was amazing


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

So far it's easily the best in the series. The first was a nice start. Getting to know the world and my crew mates. Ending set up the series. Second one made me want to know more and more about each and eery character on my squad. The ending also set up the war that was gonna take place in 3. Then 3 came out, and so far, around 15 hours in, it's done just what I wanted. The major war is going on, each and every mission for me is exciting and I get a grin everytime I see a character from 1 or 2 pop up. 

The epic fire fights are great. Shit flying around, big explosions going off, lots of lasers and so on. The dialog still cracks me up, especially the convos in the middle of the battle. The amount of detail put into the environments far surpasses what Bioware has done before and makes each visit to a planet that much more exciting. 

The gameplay is smooth, even better then 2's. The areas make it much better to set up combat. Setting positions in the new enviroments vs the last two is a lot better and more fun. Making each fight fun. 

I laugh, I smile, I almost get teary eyed at points. Bioware has made the final game everything I could want in the series. 

OF COURSE some will disagree with me. Hey it happens. The game won't succeed in capturing everyone in, but for myself. THIS is the game that makes me love the Mass Effect Universe. And the word fanboy will probably be thrown at me. BUT can I really be one when I judge each and every game I play equally? The goods, the bads, what I dislike, what I like. Either way...Call me a fanboy if you want, I'ma smile


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea, the game is absolutely amazing so far. My only problem are the glitch ridden quests that far surpass anything I've seen in Skyrim. I had one quest bugged out and I managed to get around that.

I've had around 5 quests become impossible to finish because of glitches. Most likely more now that some are permanently over.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

Guys, just talked with a person from bioware, we had a long talk about the ending and such.
Without spoiling anything all i have to say that Mass Effect continues....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

Well yes, we all know Mass Effect is going to continue. Dude Bioware has said this is the end for Shepard, that's all haha


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well yes, we all know Mass Effect is going to continue. Dude Bioware has said this is the end for Shepard, that's all haha


its not that, i still do not like the way it ended but after the talk i had it pretty much gave an understandable approach towards it . I still do not like it but i do not think its THAT bad either considering that the whole ME 3 is the ending....
To put it more clear, there is NO canon ending.
Take it as you want, i will explain it further after more people finish the game


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2012)

See, THIS is why I'm gonna shut up and not judge ME3 until I've finished it twice. The amount of ragers turned defenders and vice versa is giving me whiplash.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2012)

*Mordin*


*Spoiler*: __ 



me and my brothers are Crying so hard right now


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2012)

So Bioware sucks balls. Played first 2 games on 360, but don't want to buy subscription since I haven't played 360 in a year. Got ME3 for PS3 and the default save option that Bioware gives you is absolutely awful! Plus you don't get to choose between other save options. They could have at least made a comic book DLC so that I can choose my own options.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2012)

Bioware rewards the faithful = Bioware sucks balls


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2012)

Nakor said:


> So Bioware sucks balls. Played first 2 games on 360, but don't want to buy subscription since I haven't played 360 in a year. Got ME3 for PS3 and the default save option that Bioware gives you is absolutely awful! Plus you don't get to choose between other save options. They could have at least made a comic book DLC so that I can choose my own options.



That's what you get for not importing a save. 

Not Bioware's fault, it's yours.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

> That's what you get for not importing a save.
> 
> Not Bioware's fault, it's yours.



Though the utter lack of ME1 blows chunks.

If you're somewhat of a completionist like I am, it feels jarring with what could've been.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

Cromer said:


> See, THIS is why I'm gonna shut up and not judge ME3 until I've finished it twice. The amount of ragers turned defenders and vice versa is giving me whiplash.


I finished the game 5 times and im still against the ending, i didn't turned into a magical defender since i was never a hater,just annoyed by their choice since it didn't make sense at beginning.
It took a talk for around 2 hours  and more, talking about ME 1 ,2 plot and THEN putting in ME 3 to get something that  can be taken as acceptable at best.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Though the utter lack of ME1 blows chunks.
> 
> If you're somewhat of a completionist like I am, it feels jarring with what could've been.



360 master race


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> 360 master race




Hmm Hmm​


----------



## Neji (Mar 7, 2012)

Liara: Is it true you killed 3 Blue Suns mercenaries with one bullet?
Garrus: Of course not, the 3rd one died of a heart attack. It wouldn't be fair to count him.

Fucking bad ass.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 7, 2012)

Circe said:


> Gotta say, for a game I wasted such a massive amount of time and money on, this is a prodigious disappointment.
> 
> Yes on both counts.



Explain to me how asap!



Zen-aku said:


> *Mordin*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thane and Mordin

*Spoiler*: __ 



Their deaths where handled so good its not even funny. I don't mind if someone gets killed off just as long as you do it right.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 7, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> By the way is there a sex scene with Tali? My buddy tells me there is none?


There is but if im not mistaken you only get if you're loyal to her.
I was loyal and i got it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2012)

Blasto in this game


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 7, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> There is but if im not mistaken you only get if you're loyal to her.
> I was loyal and i got it.



Please tell me is it juicy?


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Please tell me is it juicy?



A nun's sex life is probably juicer than what is shown in ME3.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2012)

Emily Wong...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

Neji said:


> Liara: Is it true you killed 3 Blue Suns mercenaries with one bullet?
> Garrus: Of course not, the 3rd one died of a heart attack. It wouldn't be fair to count him.
> 
> Fucking bad ass.



It looks like Garrus



is a heart breaker.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Thane spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _Final warning_ 



 Damn just damn


----------



## Hana (Mar 7, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thane spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know right?  His final words were a prayer for Shepard.....dammit. I had to stop and cry for a minute. Like with Mordin..... 




In case no one knew Garrus romance/bromance is the best romance/bromance.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 7, 2012)

Hana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Thane and Mordin spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _Final warning_ 



Same. I'll never forget those two. 

This game actually takes its toll on me, I have to leave to do other things for a few minutes cuz it's so sad.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2012)

So apparently Vanguard is broken in this game


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

So apparently the shitstorm about ending began, even Bioware PR came out trying to explain it somehow but it is obvious that the vast majority doesn't like the ending of ME 3


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So far it's easily the best in the series. The first was a nice start. Getting to know the world and my crew mates. Ending set up the series. Second one made me want to know more and more about each and eery character on my squad. The ending also set up the war that was gonna take place in 3. Then 3 came out, and so far, around 15 hours in, it's done just what I wanted. The major war is going on, each and every mission for me is exciting and I get a grin everytime I see a character from 1 or 2 pop up.
> 
> The epic fire fights are great. Shit flying around, big explosions going off, lots of lasers and so on. The dialog still cracks me up, especially the convos in the middle of the battle. The amount of detail put into the environments far surpasses what Bioware has done before and makes each visit to a planet that much more exciting.
> 
> ...



Aye, the game delivers. Havent reached the ending so no idea what the rage is about(main reason why I wont be active here before I finish it) *shrugs*

Although...........I cant believe they made Samara worse than she was in the 2nd part. I dont use the smiley much but this time it is justified


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Just checked the forums



> "5 years ruined by 5 minutes"
> 
> "Staring at the wall after ME3 endings"
> 
> ...



welp


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Guys, just talked with a person from bioware, we had a long talk about the ending and such.
> Without spoiling anything all i have to say that Mass Effect continues....



If by that you mean that there will be another game set in the Mass Effect universe,I do agree.


But..



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's hard to see them do it unless we are talking about a game either set in the past of the universe,or hundreds to thousands of years later,once humanity once again discovers how to travel to truly long distances,and not be limited by the imperfect FTL they have on their ships.

Also,I wonder which ending is canon,because IMHO they couldn't make a game set after the Synthesis ending.




I want to know more..perhaps you could PM me the details?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Neji said:


> Liara: Is it true you killed 3 Blue Suns mercenaries with one bullet?
> Garrus: Of course not, the 3rd one died of a heart attack. It wouldn't be fair to count him.
> 
> Fucking bad ass.



Garrus: I once went after a evil mastermind, might know him by Saren? Yeah. We won"


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Opinions will be different. Gotta remember one person's love for the ending can be the very reason people hate it. Guess I will see. I like endings usually people hate like FMA and Prince of Persia


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Dude spoiler tags....


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks a fucking lot for ruining the ending for me.

I have discovered new levels of burning hatred.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Really...I avoided it the whole damn time. Fuck...


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2012)

Wasn't you.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

No I meant I avoided the spoilers this whole time till that post. FUCK so close too...almost done with the game


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, well, I sympathize. I really wish people would be more mindful of spoilers. Spoilers are the worst thing someone can do to me over an internet connection, really.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 8, 2012)

I finally got my copy  this will be my last post here until i Finished the game. 
to much spoilers.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 8, 2012)

The whole story reminds of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gurren Lagann. You know, the whole greater being thing wiping out whole generations of civilizations that reach a certain amount of technological advancement in order to keep them from making chaos across the universe, leaving the young civilizations alone until they make their technological advancement and killing them too using the previous generation making an endless circle. Then suddenly being stopped by one man and his bad ass, JUST WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM attitude.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 8, 2012)

Finished finally. 


Words do not even come close. 


Fuck you Bioware.


Fuck every single person on the dev team who thought that would be a good ending.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

An so the shit storm begins. I WARNED YOU ALL THIS WOULD HAPPEN two weeks ago.


The game is fucking amazing right up until the last 5min.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ SPOILERS AND RAGE_ 



I did NOT spend all that time crafting alliances and making friends and become invested in the romance of my shepard for him to die alone inside a ray of light. 


THEY DIDNT EVEN FUCKING EXPLAIN WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO THE OTHERS!!! 


ITS BULLSHIT. 

this goes way beyond "imagining your own ending"  and being upset. 




They took a somewhat believable concept and made it spectactualr on a grand scale up until the last five mins when they make a god damn U-turn like no game ever has before. 


I am so dissappointed, i can even fathom how ANYONE on the dev team could have accepted this. 



Shepard deserves to be happy, he spent his whole life defending earth and the galaxy just to die alone in pain and misery knowing that he was condeming the galaxy? 




Fuck that and fuck you Bioware.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Finished finally.
> 
> 
> Words do not even come close.
> ...



Oh?

What happened to "It can't be that bad,you're just silly you guys!"? 


At least I like it,except for the part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Joker out of nowhere flies the Normandy into that fucking mass relay and gets everybody stranded on planet "Winter Two-Moons Space Vista".

At least let the crew enjoy the rest of their lives,even if Shepard and the Council Space galactic civilization are gone forever (or at least until somebody finds a way to make ships go as fast as the mass relays enabled them to).





They must have rushed the ending..or cut it somehow for future DLC..which would make me truly,truly despise BioWare for all eternity.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 8, 2012)

With all the negative hype about the ending, if it turns out to be anything other than Shepherd having a heart attack or finding a magical mcguffin to kill all the reapers I will be disappointed.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

remember you only get the real real real ending by buying that prothean DLC 
So yeah when all is done I can't imagine Bioware not dropping another post ending DLC.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiona said:


> *Spoiler*: _ SPOILERS AND RAGE_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could have swore that not even 5 posts ago in this thread you were saying that the people who said things like you are currently saying were complain to complain or it was not that bad.



Fiona said:


> *Fucking lol @ everyone whining.
> 
> 
> Game didnt end the way I  wanted it to?  *
> ...



I think you owe us an apology


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiona must have got the bad ending


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Fiona must have got the bad ending



there are 4 endings. 

ONE REALLY BAD ONE where you technically don't even get to finish the game and you are better off making a new file unless you have a SHITLOAD of old saves 

then 3 more.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry about that guys, got caught up in the moment with rage. I forgot that some still haven't beaten it.



> The whole story reminds of
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah except the Reapers are more retarded then the Anti Spirals.

>Organics make Geth
>Geth rebel
>Geth are happy with new freedom
>Reapers convince Geth to attack Organics
>Reapers now have justification for Galatic purging.
>Rinse repeat every 50k years


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been doing like every quest i can (I don't think there's a time limit on the priority ones). Mordin Solus and Thane Krios are both dead, the Rachni Queen was saved, I prevented Samara from killing herselfk, the cured the Krogan, I saved the Council, I killed Council Udina, I saved the Migrant Fleet and Legion, prevent Admiral Raan from disecting Legion, Ashley is apart of my team again, Liara and I almost got into a realtionship (I don't cheat on this play through), I've saved Jacob & a ton of Ex-Cerebus members.

I still only have 50% awareness Galaxy Wide. I don't get it. I'm trying to get back together with Ashley as well as get 100% Galaxy Wide Reaper Awareness but it's stuck at 50% and I'm doing every quest I can, I also still got a slew of quests that I'm not sure where to complete them, and most of the systems I've been too are at 100%.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

Galaxy awareness is some weird crazy stat that has no real meaning outside of multiplayer. The real stat is your military strength


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2012)

Readiness is your military strength *multiplier*. Playing online raises the multiplier, but your military strength determines your ending.

EndingMilitary Strength)x(Galactic Readiness)

If you never go online, your multiplier stays at 50%, or 0.5 in that equation.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 8, 2012)

The Game is amazing so far... I see a lot of fans angry at the ending  that was to be expected though and it been confirmed even before ME3 shipped out that ME universe would continue but this is the end of Shepard conquest..

I mean Bioware has created a great sci-fi universe.. but once I see the ending I will be able to sum up the game.

The voice acting hasn't diminished at all... Don't know what people are talking about there.. 

The characters so far feel more alive than ever...


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 8, 2012)

I remember reading a while back that Bioware said that you did not need to go online at all to get the best possible ending. Is that still the case or did Bioware just have a brain fart?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 8, 2012)

and somehow you can get the "best" ending without going online?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Of course you don't have to play online to get to the ending


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing you do in game actually affects the ending in anyway


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2012)

So I don't want to be spoiled, but is there anything in particular you need to do to get the "best" ending?

Or is it just do everything and get that multiplier up with multiplayer?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So I don't want to be spoiled, but is there anything in particular you need to do to get the "best" ending?
> 
> Or is it just do everything and get that multiplier up with multiplayer?



Nope, you should be fine with 50%, if you are skeptical, read the spoiler tag, its nothing plot revealing, but very disheartening. Online is to only make it easier.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing you do actually affects the ending, so as long as you make it everything else doesn't matter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2012)

Well that's a huge cop out / bummer.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

The fans are not complaining for the game.
Live i've said tons of times in my previous post,before i finished i actually was satisfied with the game,yes i could overlook the fact that it felt more like a movie rather a game with so much automated dialogues but i was fine with it, i had some great moments while i was trying to unite the galaxy. Many things where done amazingly good like..

*Spoiler*: __ 



genophage arc,palaven, Quarian Geth alliance etc. 



Then the ending pops, its like, it dropped a huge bomb to the series for me and added more unnecessary  questions for me  which resulted  to ruin my overall experience.
Even after i talked with Bioware staff i didn't change my opinion , its just i got an explanation that could be counted as  " less nonsense".


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> The fans are not complaining for the game.
> Live i've said tons of times in my previous post,before i finished i actually was satisfied with the game,yes i could overlook the fact that it felt more like a movie rather a game with so much automated dialogues but i was fine with it, i had some great moments while i was trying to unite the galaxy. Many things where done amazingly good like..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You've mentioned that before..


Could you possibly tell me what they said..in spoiler tags of course or even PM me.

I am terribly curious about it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, I love this fucking game.

And TB would be happy to know I think Kaidan is one of the best-done characters in this game so far.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I love this fucking game.
> 
> And TB would be happy to know I think Kaidan is one of the best-done characters in this game so far.



Did you finish it?

Because the game itself is great,just the ending/s are the thing people seem to have a problem with..


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, well, I sympathize. I really wish people would be more mindful of spoilers. Spoilers are the worst thing someone can do to me over an internet connection, really.



Thanks for giving me the heads up to stay away from this thread like the plague.

FUCK YOU SPOILIN' MOFUCKAS!


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

So far my impressions of the game is that its great! But...


*Spoiler*: __ 




First, i feel the character interactions are done very well. I do miss the random talk aboard the Normandy, but when you do have dialogue its done very well. The priority mission are epic too! I love the overall game but its not better then part 2 IMO.

Also...

They seemed to have cut a great deal of corners. The whole "Part 2character=less important" is irritating. These are people that built relationships with Shep and risked thier lives for him but, now conveniently none can join him. Its just stupid and forced. The excuses are just lame. Mirandas, Jacob, Samara... And to believe having no Krogan squadmate is crazy!? I believe this is due to the resources being poured into making the game have that Online element. All the side mission play like online combat games and the level are built that way as well. I can't stand that. I don't like Online games much at all. so thats just my personal feelings on the matter. And why does Miranda, thane, Jacob, Samara, Mordin have the same outfits and only Jack got a make over? LOL Just nitpicking

Overall... a great game, I just don't like the way they THREW away most of the part 2 characters. More Jack was needed. I love the game, i just have some beefs with how it seemed like so much was taken out to fit in the Online element.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 8, 2012)

Bioware has said there might be a 4th ending for the game because of the backlash






























*for DLC*

SO FOR A DECENT ENDING TO THE GAME
WE HAVE TO DOLE OUT AN EXTRA 10 DOLLARS?

Fuck that 
10 dollars for the 4th option? RIDICULOUS 
Bioware is not getting anymore of my money

WOW


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 8, 2012)

Please tell me that is a joke. 

Although I would not be surprised. ME3 starts off from the events of a DLC, so it would be fitting for the start and end to be a middle finger to those of us who did not get it.

Bioware shouldn't back down as easily as it is.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

Foreal? LOL Thats gotta be a joke. lol


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

That's completely idiotic, what are they gonna do, patrol youtube 24/7 so no one can see the super secret 4th ending when they release it?


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

What happened to you Bioware... EA?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Most likely, Dragon Age Origins is the last bioware game I really fucking enjoyed.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Most likely, Dragon Age Origins is the last bioware game I really fucking enjoyed.


I thoroughly enjoyed ME2. And i enjoy playing Part 3. its just a number of issues with the game that are a nuisense. Havent made it to the end yet. I think EA's involvement with Bioware was the worst thing that could have ever happened to the creative process of Bioware. My humble opinion.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

So that video I posted a few pages back with Joker. Is that the ending seriously?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2012)

So um it doesn't let me import characters. 2 of the profiles show up but when I click on them and then import, nothing happens...WHY.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

EA did NOTHING to Bioware. Jesus Christ do people know what publishers do? They Publish the game. Fund the game. THAT is ALL. Do not blame EA. And honestly Bioware hasn't changed much, but it's fanbase is one of the worst I've seen in gaming. Only Final Fantasy Fanboys and old RPG PC fanboys are worse.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 8, 2012)

OMFG GUYS

WREX IS HILARIOUS IS YOU ROMANCE LIARA D

I wish my room had a window but i don't kiss as well as Liara insert a flat "ha ha"


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

I love the random conversations between the crew. The missions are amazing and right up to the finale I'd give it a 10/10. Now as far as the ending goes I don't care because its obviously not the end of Mass effect but I'm pretty sure Bioware is gonna milk it some more and release another DLC to give the naysayers a "proper ending".

How about James Vega? I sincerely thought he was gonna be a shitty character but here I am eating my words as he bros it up with Garrus. If anything the worst character in the game of all the companions from the trilogy was Grunt

*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean shit they just about almost killed everyone from ME2 so why oh why do they do a fakeout death for him.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> EA did NOTHING to Bioware. *Jesus Christ do people know what publishers do? They Publish the game. Fund the game.* THAT is ALL. Do not blame EA. And honestly Bioware hasn't changed much, but it's fanbase is one of the worst I've seen in gaming. Only Final Fantasy Fanboys and old RPG PC fanboys are worse.




Oh is that all they do? wow... Oh well then they have NO power over the game. You really showed me the lite! heh, Thats a relief............................................................
.....
...
..


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> OMFG GUYS
> 
> WREX IS HILARIOUS IS YOU ROMANCE LIARA D
> 
> I wish my room had a window but i don't kiss as well as Liara insert a flat "ha ha"


LOL Classic Wrex!


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

> EA did NOTHING to Bioware. Jesus Christ do people know what publishers do? They Publish the game. Fund the game. THAT is ALL. Do not blame EA. And honestly Bioware hasn't changed much, but it's fanbase is one of the worst I've seen in gaming. Only Final Fantasy Fanboys and old RPG PC fanboys are worse.



Seems you don't understand the power behind publishers, if they don't like something in the game, they don't have to publish it. They can pressure the developers to change aspects with there game to meet their criteria.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

I seriously, seriously, seriously doubt EA has much involvement as I just said Bioware hasn't changed really at all. Most Publishers just publish the game. They don't really change anything. There's a reason demon souls and dark souls are just about the same yet very different publishers. Reason why Atlus has amazing in game developers like the SMT team and have  alot of shit developers that make all those god awful rpgs. 

Fanboys of Bioware just hate the fact they got popular and now nitpick every little thing. It happens with artist, movies, and games. Not to mention you act as if Bioware made 10/10 games before EA. Dragon Age was great but still flawed. Kotor was amazing but way more glitches then any of their games now. Oh don't even get me started on Jade Empire. So many people bitch about Dragon Age 2. But DA2 was a masterpiece compared to that shitty game. 

So yes. People change their minds. But EA did not change Bioware. Bioware is basically the same. Bigger funds, bigger team, but the same idea. They just got more popular = more people hate them. It's common. The sheep follow well.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 8, 2012)

To be honest, I have always been sceptical of this 'EA wrecked Bioware' mentality. Way too many people treat Bioware as if it could do no wrong and is the innocent victim, while EA is the big and scary gremlin hoarding cash.

Whereas they probably (speaking from ignorance) merged specifically so that both company's could get more money.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2012)

I blame EA for making BioWare make ME2 and ME3 better than ME1.

DAAAAAMN YOU, EA!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 8, 2012)

funny
after bioware was bought by EA
the PS3 port for me2 was in the works

exploit ps3 gamers for me2 that will never get me1
easy money
more money by getting me2 on another console?
Cha Ching


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone who got the collector's edition listened to the soundtrack yet? It is awesome!


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

Liara's romance scene is awesome.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

ME1 publishing rights belong to Microsoft.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2012)

Making a game more accessible = OMFG EVIL DEVIL MANIPULATIONS, EA IS CERBERUS, KILL KILL KILL


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> You've mentioned that before..
> 
> 
> Could you possibly tell me what they said..in spoiler tags of course or even PM me.
> ...


Ok i will try.


*Spoiler*: _ HOW BIOWARE EXPLAINS THE ENDING_ 



Simply put, the whole point of bioware  shallow ending was the implementations.
They wanted for fans  to think what happens to the game after the ending,in most occasions it shows that Shepard sacrifices anything including his LI.
There is one ending that allows you think that there is a chance for Shepard  to meet with he normady is where he breathes at the Destruction option.
So there is  no TRUE concluded ending like you expect, the universe continues while story of Shepard ended,making him/her a legend.
The kid and granpa at end are a HUGE hint that Species survived and moved on, its just doesn't give you this on the plate ,it makes you think about it.




Bioware just tried to  pull a philosophical approach towards the end of the game, hence explains why most do not like, since they say" i paid 60 bucks and more for a conclusion, not an imaginary story"


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

This one is Bioware's own fault. Not EA in the ORIGINAL ending it was a lot different.

The "technological AI singularity" concept was not the original concept 
"it was dark matter singularity produced from Mass Effect technologys that causes suns to explode, the reapers preserve the galaxy by wiping out organics and allowing solar systems to flourish IE: that was forshadowed in Tali's recruitement mission ".

If you read the leak script back in November. You would know that Bioware changed the endings. To the shittier crap we see now.

In the original leak endings there was a descent ending. Bioware cut it out. Added the last part and now we got this.



THE GAME WAS FUCKING BRILLIANT all up until the last 5 miniutes.

There is no good ending all are the same.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I seriously, seriously, seriously doubt EA has much involvement as I just said Bioware hasn't changed really at all. Most Publishers just publish the game. They don't really change anything. There's a reason demon souls and dark souls are just about the same yet very different publishers. Reason why Atlus has amazing in game developers like the SMT team and have  alot of shit developers that make all those god awful rpgs.
> 
> Fanboys of Bioware just hate the fact they got popular and now nitpick every little thing. It happens with artist, movies, and games. Not to mention you act as if Bioware made 10/10 games before EA. Dragon Age was great but still flawed. Kotor was amazing but way more glitches then any of their games now. Oh don't even get me started on Jade Empire. So many people bitch about Dragon Age 2. But DA2 was a masterpiece compared to that shitty game.
> 
> So yes. People change their minds. But EA did not change Bioware. Bioware is basically the same. Bigger funds, bigger team, but the same idea. They just got more popular = more people hate them. It's common. The sheep follow well.


I really think you don't understand the inner workings of the corporate world. EA is not Bioware's publisher,  EA is Bioware's mother company, they bought it, that's why  they can create subsidiaries with that name, and EA paid an hefty sum for that (about 900 million $).


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Fiona must have got the bad ending



Whats the GOOD ending


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Has anyone who got the collector's edition listened to the soundtrack yet? It is awesome!


Yes , it is probably the best part of the game,for me at least.


Also, people saying that EA actually has no influence on the product they put money and pay for,really ?
There is a reason for the EA fame of butchering famous and good  games for extensive milking, it is not something that haters just came up with to hate.
The day 1 DLC is also EA decisions,it is nothing more than a marketing stunt  exploiting a famous game at its last ( for now ) installment.
Bioware said they finished the DLC after the core game ended, but, they never said if they started working on DLC before they finished the main game.
See what i mean by that  ?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yes , it is probably the best part of the game,for me at least.
> 
> 
> Also, people saying that EA actually has no influence on the product they put money and pay for,really ?
> ...




Originally the prothean was part of the main game. It was suppose to be pivotal to the plot. But they cut it into a DLC.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2012)

>"Supposed to be pivotal to the plot"
>Has no involvement in the plot whatsoever

Oh, BOY!

ITT: Everyone is also an expect in the games industry.

I miss the cool, fun people of the thread. Maybe they'll be back someday and chase away the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Originally the prothean was part of the main game. It was suppose to be pivotal to the plot. But they cut it into a DLC.


I actually finished the DLC myself,so im not making some random assumptions.
The prothean DLC actually reveals a lot about about their civilization,their way of thinking and approach. This got a HUGE plot significance considering the weapon you build to stop the reapers is BASED on their technology .
You also see and get explained how the last war ended and how he survived, what happen to previous civilization.
you also learn that Salarians where nothing more some shitty lizards and Asari couldn't even write.

*Spoiler*: _ DLC SPOILER_ 



They literally enslaved the whole galaxy and made is an EMPIRE  



If this is not relevant to ME series then what the hell is ?

@Krory
it is not supposed to be, IT IS pivotal to the plot,as it explains one of the biggest questions about previous civilizations on ME  universe and much much more.
It even got freaking CODEC index in MAIN PLOT category of the game.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2012)

Seems like I have to wait for a save generator to come out since the game doesn't let me import my character.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you on PC Vino, maybe i can help


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Krory funfact:

Tail was never meant to be a squadmate.

Due to obnoxious Talimancers harrassing Bioware, the devs caved in an made her a squadmate.

She only got her squaddie status due to her obnoxious fans.


Yeah, Chris said they never wanted Tali as a squadmate.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> >"Supposed to be pivotal to the plot"
> >Has no involvement in the plot whatsoever
> 
> Oh, BOY!
> ...


It's not about being an expert it's about reading the news, 

Geeze


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I actually finished the DLC myself,so im not making some random assumptions.



I have the DLC too, and yes Javink is awesome.



> The prothean DLC actually reveals a lot about about their civilization,their way of thinking and approach. This got a HUGE plot significance considering the weapon you build to stop the reapers is BASED on their technology.



Javink is a soldier not a scientist, he was a Vanguard who was to lead this cycle to victory.



> You also see and get explained how the last war ended and how he survived, what happen to previous civilization.



None of this is actually important to the main plot which is finishing the Crucible. Something he never knew.



> you also learn that Salarians where nothing more some shitty lizards



Lol, bring him with Wrex to Sur Kesh there is some AWESOME dialogs.

Wrex: I like my Salarian livers raw.
Javink: Indeed, it was a delicacy for my people. 
Salarians,  D:



> and Asari couldn't even write.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One reason to thank the Asari and their Xenophilic and docile nature.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ohh! Did you know, Asari's had hair on their head during the prothean era.....until they started mating with LIZARDS....lol






> If this is not relevant to ME series then what the hell is ?




It is relavent to understanding the Lore, not to relavant to the overall plot. 

EX: Neither Kasumi, Zaeed or Overlord is relavant to Me universe. They help understand it better. Lotsb and Arrival is relavant to plot.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 8, 2012)

Regardless the ending is bugged. Teleporting and Ressurrecting squadmates lol.


Yes, resurrecting squadmates.


 Have an EMS of below 2050. The two squaddie that come with you will die.

If they have the highest relationship rank than they are teleported to the Normandy despite being dead. All squadmates are teleported into the Normandy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Are you on PC Vino, maybe i can help



Yeah          .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> I have the DLC too, and yes Javink is awesome.


The rifle you get thanks to him is even mroe awesome, broken shit without bullets lo.




> Javink is a soldier not a scientist, he was a Vanguard who was to lead this cycle to victory.


True,but he still talks a lot about his people and the wars with the reapers.
he was literally was chosen to be the voice of its people like Victory said ( or was the AI name Victor ?) 




> None of this is actually important to the main plot which is finishing the Crucible. Something he never knew.



I highly disagree , Crucible was only part of ME 3, you forget the answers it gives to mystery of the civilization  that we found on Illos at the end of ME 1, it is pretty important especially for Me 1 explanations, in ME 2 he pretty much explains how collectors where created,while they where sacrificing planets in order to just regroup, this concluded into their Defeat since reapers used that against them,which made the cycle to CONTINUE and the ME series to begin.



> Lol, bring him with Wrex to Sur Kesh there is some AWESOME dialogs.
> 
> Wrex: I like my Salarian livers raw.
> Javink: Indeed, it was a delicacy for my people.
> Salarians,  D:


Hahah indeed, Wrex is badass in many ways, Javik seems to have high hopes for krogans and humans,but,he shows ignorance toward the rest of species 




> One reason to thank the Asari and their Xenophilic and docile nature.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Say WHAT ?



> It is relavent to understanding the Lore, not to relavant to the overall plot.
> 
> EX: Neither Kasumi, Zaeed or Overlord is relavant to Me universe. They help understand it better. Lotsb and Arrival is relavant to plot.


Please, do not try to approach javik/protheans as kasumi Zaeed just because they share the same fate of being a DLC.
The fact alone that protheans where part on the me 3 script at the leak then they removed that it shows that he was indeed to be treated important,giving even more important to protheans, like they are in the whole series.
Javik is the voice of their people, he literally represents what protheans are, we get tons of answers,understandings and plot explanations about many things. even Liara's reaction and question about their civilization proves that.
it is pretty relevant to the whole plot but not to the ME 3,since ME 3 is like bioware said whole game ending of ME 1 and 2 .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Regardless the ending is bugged. Teleporting and Ressurrecting squadmates lol.
> 
> 
> Yes, resurrecting squadmates.
> ...


Teleportation of dead squad mates is indeed a bug,but, the explanation bioware gave for the rest is that THEY do not magically teleport to Normandy, they go back to Normandy when shepard goes to Citadel.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> Yeah          .


read this and see if it helps you


----------



## Mofo (Mar 8, 2012)

Read the news maybe? EA owns the company and the IP therein associated, no amount of wishful thinking from your part will change that.

Lol at the ninja edit, your friends and your vast corporate experience didn't tell you EA bought them?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

@crazymtf you forget the fact that a publisher can push its developers to finish a game faster and even publish it as incomplete,non tested enough  product,especially when they own the developing team .
Bioware staff probably wanted more time to finish ME 3 , it can be seen in the way they removed tons of script from the game,also it is public knowledge that EA asked them to hot multiplayer for ME 3, there was no such option AFAIK.
Do not forget that Bioware staff doesn't get paid per game, they get paid regardless if their game delivers or not, its just the aftermath of a bad game usually concludes into staff getting fired as compensation  to the failure .
If Ea could publish  blockbusters every 3 months you think they wouldn't do it ?
yes of course at some extend they give some free room for their developers but its not all sunshine and rainbows as you make them look.
But  then i guess thats my opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Read the news maybe? EA owns the company and the IP therein associated, no amount of wishful thinking from your part will change that.
> 
> Lol at the ninja edit, your friends and your vast corporate experience didn't tell you EA bought them?



Holy shit are you retarded? I never said EA didn't own them...I said the Bioware team is still Bioware. You are seriously fucking retarded


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> @crazymtf you forget the fact that a publisher can push its developers to finish a game faster and even publish it as incomplete,non tested enough  product,especially when they own the developing team .
> Bioware staff probably wanted more time to finish ME 3 , it can be seen in the way they removed tons of script from the game,also it is public knowledge that EA asked them to hot multiplayer for ME 3, there was no such option AFAIK.
> Do not forget that Bioware staff doesn't get paid per game, they get paid regardless if their game delivers or not, its just the aftermath of a bad game usually concludes into staff getting fired as compensation  to the failure .
> If Ea could publish  blockbusters every 3 months you think they wouldn't do it ?
> ...


Publishers set a date yes. Yes the production is pushed forward quicker now for Bioware but the team is also larger and the funds are bigger. When you are owned by a big time company that happens. I'm not saying EA has no involvement on what they want. I'm saying Bioware is still the one that created the game in their own eyes. 

As for the script, I'm pretty sure they got rid of a lot cause of the leak. Least that's what I got from the big leak that happened, that they scrapped tons of shit and re-done it. 

And as for Multiplayer, it's usually a separate division in the company who works on it. Like Dead Space 2 or Bioshock 2 they put a set number of people to do that separate from single player. But the multiplayer is actually pretty damn fun in ME3 so it worked out for the best unlike Dead Space 2. 

Every company wants money. Even your favorite companies out their hope to make profit. Get picked up by a bigger company and get to publish more thanks to funding. EA didn't change Bioware in a huge way like some people assume. ME3 would have turned out very similar with or without EA.


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2012)

OK UM
I'M SURE SOMEONE HAS MENTIONED THIS ALREADY SO I'M SORRY IF I'M REPEATING SOMETHING
BUT I JUST STARTED THE GAME TODAY
AND WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT IT NOT BEING ABLE TO RECONSTRUCT THE FACE IF IT'S AN IMPORTED CHARACTER FROM ME2 THAT WAS IMPORTED FROM ME1?
I'VE FUCKING GROWN ATTACHED MY SHEPARD YOU ASSHOLES
DIDN'T YOU THINK THAT SOME PEOPLE WOULD WANT TO PLAY WITH THE SAME SHEPARD ALL THREE GAMES?
AND THE ONLY SOLUTION I'VE FOUND ONLINE IS "TRY TO RECREATE IT THE BEST YOU CAN"
FUCK YOU BIOWARE
FUCK YOU SO HARD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

@crazymtf
Fair enough i can understand your point of view, i agree with some and disagree with other, wont go into further detail on explaining why i think EA had  big influence in today Bioware since it will take time which i cannot afford to spend at moment ( not on this matter at least) so lets just leave it with both having different opinions 


Jena, is there a way to construct the facte once again from scratch , or they removed that option ? 
I cant remember since i just imported default shepard for all of my ME play through  maybe one of the reason was this crap could happen


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 8, 2012)

Nah the leaked script and the final product are very similar, the main differences are in things omitted from the script like the fate of the Normandy...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 8, 2012)

After Dragon Age 2 I do love me some Bioware hate, find it more enjoyable than actually playing Mass Effect 3


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> >"Supposed to be pivotal to the plot"
> >Has no involvement in the plot whatsoever
> 
> Oh, BOY!
> ...



Why are u always so butthurt? You are just extra with you Butthurtness and the sh!ts corny. Its just a thread full of opinions. thats all. geez


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Jena, is there a way to construct the facte once again from scratch , or they removed that option ?
> I cant remember since i just imported default shepard for all of my ME play through  maybe one of the reason was this crap could happen



When I tried to import my Shepard, I got an error message saying that the custom face could not be reconstructed. As I'm playing ME3 on the xbox and I've played all the other ME games on the xbox (the exact xbox that I'm using) and I've never used custom content or anything, I was like "WTF". So I tried closing out of the game and then restarting it completely a few times and I still got the same message. So I took to the internet where other people had the same complaint and the overwhelming response was "you're going to have to reconstruct it yourself"

It's not _impossible_ to do, it just...it doesn't really work that well. I tried re-creating my Shepard during the demo and that turned into shit. I've sort of kind of managed to do it but it doesn't _really_ look like her.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> @crazymtf
> Fair enough i can understand your point of view, i agree with some and disagree with other, wont go into further detail on explaining why i think EA had  big influence in today Bioware since it will take time which i cannot afford to spend at moment ( not on this matter at least) so lets just leave it with both having different opinions
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good. 

I'm almost done with the game I believe so I'll be telling my thoughts on the endings.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 8, 2012)

Jena said:


> When I tried to import my Shepard, I got an error message saying that the custom face could not be reconstructed. As I'm playing ME3 on the xbox and I've played all the other ME games on the xbox (the exact xbox that I'm using) and I've never used custom content or anything, I was like "WTF". So I tried closing out of the game and then restarting it completely a few times and I still got the same message. So I took to the internet where other people had the same complaint and the overwhelming response was "you're going to have to reconstruct it yourself"
> 
> It's not _impossible_ to do, it just...it doesn't really work that well. I tried re-creating my Shepard during the demo and that turned into shit. I've sort of kind of managed to do it but it doesn't _really_ look like her.


Wow, I always edited my face in ME2so I guess thats why mines work. That's not cool.


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2012)

I've looked into it more, and apparently the other solution (besides trying to recreate Shepard's face) is to use the face codes. Of course, Mass Effect 1 doesn't automatically display the face codes, so I'd have to:

1. Transfer the data via USB from my xbox to my computer
2. Install the Gibbed save editor
3. 
4. Input face code manually into ME3



I'm really pissed off now. I know it's just a stupid character, but I'm attached to that Shepard. I want to play out the saga as her. So now I can either wait for a patch to come out (and god knows when that will happen), play as someone who kind-of-not-really looks like her, or do all that nonsense I posted above.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you skip the end credits in ME2?

That might have something to do with it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Jena said:


> When I tried to import my Shepard, I got an error message saying that the custom face could not be reconstructed. As I'm playing ME3 on the xbox and I've played all the other ME games on the xbox (the exact xbox that I'm using) and I've never used custom content or anything, I was like "WTF". So I tried closing out of the game and then restarting it completely a few times and I still got the same message. So I took to the internet where other people had the same complaint and the overwhelming response was "you're going to have to reconstruct it yourself"
> 
> It's not _impossible_ to do, it just...it doesn't really work that well. I tried re-creating my Shepard during the demo and that turned into shit. I've sort of kind of managed to do it but it doesn't _really_ look like her.


I can only imagine how frustrating this can be for someone that had the same work over the years getting crushed by some error just because bioware forgot to add compatibility with previous  customizations.
I suggest you either play with this shepard for now  or wait maybe someone makes a ME 3 xbox 360 save editor to allow you to add,rehash your import....
But yeah, i have seen and im still seeing tons of people complaining about this.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Did you skip the end credits in ME2?
> 
> That might have something to do with it


For real? _O


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2012)

That's what i read

And holy fuck this thread it's like i'm on /v/ or the Bioware forums


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Did you skip the end credits in ME2?
> 
> That might have something to do with it



Does that really impact it?
Because I do still have a save file on ME2...
But the last time I saved before the end of the game was at the collector base so I'd have to do all that shit again.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> read this and see if it helps you



My problem is not the face, its that whenever I try to import a profile and hit IMPORT, nothing happens...


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2012)

Found a tutorial for how to get facecode for ME3.



This is just going to take me forever to do _and_ I'm going to have to go buy a flash drive. So I say again, fuck you bioware.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> My problem is not the face, its that whenever I try to import a profile and hit IMPORT, nothing happens...


SO it means doesnt recognize your save files. try moving your ME 2 save files   on the same directory  with ME 3  default one, not on the same folder.
It seems that origin fucks up  to find ME 2 saves or something.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got it to work. Seems like I had to recreate the ME2 save directory inside the ME3 directory. Hopefully this works for others.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 8, 2012)

After finishing my 1st playthrough (slowpoke, I know) I like the game, but overall, I just feel depressed by the way things ended.


*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Mordin, Thane, Legion and Shepard. Boy, did those guys get the short end. (Yeah, I read that Shepard 'lived' if you got 50,000 'readiness' but I saw on IGN that he still flashes back to his friends, and we don't see him, so I think he still dies. 

This games feels like a punch to the gut and asking for more.


----------



## mootz (Mar 8, 2012)

I loved when Wrex said 'he must have a quad.'

Krogans have four testicles! A fact from the first game, I love little things like that in sequels.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

I like how drunk everyone got in this game. There are some bugs though 
I mean Tali is

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mourning Miranda's death or in my case so distraught over miranda's predicament with her father that she gets shit face drunk even though Miranda didn't die on that mission.
Am I missing something? Did she die off screen or something?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 8, 2012)

Imagine buying a cute puppy from a friend. He makes you care and love her. Taking care of her for 5 years, she is now part of your family. Then on one stormy night, that same friend who gave you the cute puppy sneaks into your room while you are sleeping and punches you in the face! That is how I interpreted the endings.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes Matta Clatta.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

She couldn't have though because I remember Joker specifically asking if that was the case.
It seems like a bug where not every character recognizes the actual situation


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> That's what you get for not importing a save.
> 
> Not Bioware's fault, it's yours.



They did it between ME1 and ME2. Why not between ME2 and ME3. They do let you choose between Ashley and Kaiden so it's not like they can claim its too hard. They could even set up three distinct groups of starting choices so at least you'd get a choice. It wouldn't be any different than importing a save file and would make those who switch consoles grateful for at least a decent set of choices. 

Unless this game blows me out of the water, I'm probably done buying bioware games at launch. DA2 and SWTOR were both not worth it at all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 8, 2012)

Because the PS3 didn't have the first Mass Effect on it, so they did this to slightly compensate. Different in this case since all systems have Mass Effect 2 at the very least (and ME1 either through a hard copy or Genesis), which means there really is no excuse as to why you don't have a save to import outside of a freak accident. 

Really, just sounds like pure laziness on your part.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 8, 2012)

These side quests are absolute bullshit.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

N7 Missions>>>>>citadel missions


----------



## Byrd (Mar 8, 2012)

Why would they create the comic book introduction to ME3? This is the "finale" to a storyline of the ME universe.. ME2 is available on all consoles & provided PS3 users to jump into the series...  to do this again for new players would be more of a con than a pro


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Because the PS3 didn't have the first Mass Effect on it, so they did this to slightly compensate. Different in this case since all systems have Mass Effect 2 at the very least (and ME1 either through a hard copy or Genesis), which means there really is no excuse as to why you don't have a save to import outside of a freak accident.
> 
> Really, just sounds like pure laziness on your part.





Byrdman said:


> Why would they create the comic book introduction to ME3? This is the "finale" to a storyline of the ME universe.. ME2 is available on all consoles & provided PS3 users to jump into the series...  to do this again for new players would be more of a con than a pro



Who wants to own 2 copies of the same game? I already own a 360 copy. I don't play 360 anymore nor would I want to pay for a Live subscription on top of the $60 for the game just to continue my storyline. Over $100 to play a game is ridiculous. 

How would it be a con? It would be like creating a save file before you start the game. They already give you a couple of choices if you don't import(like having Ashley or Kaiden), so it's not like it isn't already in place. The game could just ask like 4-5 more questions and then you'd begin the new game with those settings. I wouldn't even expect any romance choices, just choices like who survives the suicide mission, is wrex alive, did you save the rachni queen, etc...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2012)

Well done with the game...supar ending sure, but as I though it doesn't subract from the overall enjoyability of the game itself.

I am annnoyed over the Reapers creating a goddamned paradox and this cycle being thier fault  in the first place not really being brought up...

Overall though the ending is not going to prevent me from playing the game again...The game has problems sure, but it's still fun


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

> I am annnoyed over the Reapers creating a goddamned paradox and this cycle being thier fault in the first place not really being brought up...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Reapers are just the Anti Spirals, but on stupid pills. I think its best to just ignore the reapers reasoning, since it doesn't make since. They are the masters of double think.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

Boy did Shepard go through some PTSD in this game. I was like -_- when we had yet another dream of chasing  lil tink tink after a sex scene.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also for the people complaining about the paradox it really stopped being an issue when you consider every cycle of the reapers purging the galaxy really isn't down to them anyway. 
They have a function but they don't exactly have free will like Edi theorized.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Boy did Shepard go through some PTSD in this game. I was like -_- when we had yet another dream of chasing  lil tink tink after a sex scene.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah the kid at the beginning has control over the reapers, so yeah he is retarded.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm getting close to the end game. Holy shit, the haters are insane. There have been more badass moments in this game than the last two combined.

Final Cerberus level spoilers: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why yes Kai Leng, I did just punch your fucking sword apart and gutted you. Enjoy that.




Assuming Shepard doesn't turn into a goldfish, I can't fathom how anyone could say this is a terrible game.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll be seeing you in a bit, with your rage and complaints, just like everyone else.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't care if the whole fucking cast dies at this point. It's that good. Besides, they knew it was a suicide mission going in. 

Oh yeah, and I renegade interrupted a goddamn.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reaper.




So there's that too.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Suit yourself, go back about 5 or so pages and you will see Fiona's rants about people who complained about the ending. Now go forward a few pages, what do you see, him venting about how terrible the ending is.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiona's a "she".


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Everyone on the internet is a guy, till proven otherwise. I live by that rule.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 8, 2012)

This is probably the best sci-fi game I've ever played for atmosphere, depth, and badassery. Most people are all,

OH NO, A BAD ENDING, ALL MY TIME IN THIS GAME HAS BEEN INVALIDATED!

I'm prepared to live with the consequences of the ending. And enjoyed the journey getting there.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

She is a she, confirmed by reliable sources...
Anyway.
Anyone here started to head-canon the endings ?


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 8, 2012)

I finished the game, picked door number 3 and yet I'm perfectly calm. What's up with that?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2012)

Kai Leng was a bitch to fight. His wannabe Cyborg ninja ass was cheap as hell


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 8, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Kai Leng was a bitch to fight. His wannabe Cyborg ninja ass was cheap as hell



He ran out of cereal.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 8, 2012)

There's a poll on the bioware forum with over 2k votes and only 5% of people liked the endings, so you'll probably hate them if you don't know them already.... I'm pretty meh about them :kizaru

The game itself is pretty cool tho


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't like the endings, only because they end up screwing Shepard in the end.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly, he lives in the 'destroy' ending w/ 50000+ score, but I didn't see him walk away...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 8, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> She couldn't have though because I remember Joker specifically asking if that was the case.
> It seems like a bug where not every character recognizes the actual situation


Wait, i misunderstood, are you talking about Tali getting drunk and reflecting herself in Miradas character just because of the outcome with her father ?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 8, 2012)

I been reading on several forums but a lot of people are mad for the wrong reasons though... Okay you might be upset about the ending... but I've been hearing people talk about bad gameplay, bad voice acting, terrible missions, terrible music, giving the score like a 3 out of ten 

I will probably be one of the few who love the ending seeing I loved muv-luv alt ending despite the huge amount of fans disliking it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2012)

Since there's going to be more Mass Effect games i hope we get prequel set during the First Contact War

Or during the Krogan Rebellions or Rachni Wars


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

Dude...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _This is an actual spoiler..._ 




I just eliminated the Migrant fleet and almost all of the Quarian... including Tali. Feels *really *bad man. Especially considering I romanced her the last game.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Dude...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



>Not convincing the Geth and Quarians to get along.
Sad, man.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

You should spoiler tag that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I tried that, but apparently I could only kill the geth or kill the migrant fleet. Not sure if it was different in your playthrough.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh my god...

Those endings. 

Were beautiful. 

Just a sad slow smile.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the answers we got from the Reapers. I liked the fact Shepard could choose to either destroy all synthetics, merge, or control them. It was a build up of all the themes of the prior games. Organic vs sentient, idealism vs ruthlessness.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Finished it and... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Why are people raging? This is the kind of ending I expected since the first game. We had to stop the reapers, I choose to stop them of course. Kill all and start over. I especially like the mention of them saying "Your kids will eventually repeat the same mistake' and Shepard goes "Maybe" see that's the thing the reapers never understood. Things change, people change, and history doesn't always repeat itself. 

Anyway I enjoyed the ending quite a bit that I got. 




About the rest of the game without spoilers, phenomonal. One of the most powerful games I've played in some type. The atmosphere, music score, gameplay, and story all came together so wonderfully. The battles on each and every battle, the final assault, all done so well. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The deaths of Mordin and Thane were handled so fucking well. Thane's especially got to me. Loved his final fight scene and especially loved his death. His last words...touching shit. I almost cried. 




Ever since I popped in Mass Effect 1 on my XBOX all those years ago. Coming home from my game store with it early I wanted to keep playing. The ending got me hooked. I replayed it twice to get different outcomes. Mass Effect 2 came out and it amazed me. The amount of care I had for each and every character made me replay it three times and on a forth time on the PS3 just to relieve the experience. Especially the first time I got into the last mission and saw Tali and Jack died. Was amazing. 

Mass Effect 3 came full circle. Fixed any problems I had with 1 or 2 and brought along all the old cast that I love plus new members. I have to say I'm truly satisfied with this game. One of the best series ever, and easily one of the best games I've played in my entire life. And shit...I played  alot of games now haha.


----------



## convict (Mar 9, 2012)

Glorious game. Perhaps the best of this generation for me, and I am not even done yet. Though maybe the ending will dampen my excitement since everyone is going batshit insane over it. Then again, I don't judge a story by how it caters to my inner desires, rather I judge it by how much it can move me; and boy am I being moved.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Well also for me a story is about the adventure. The ending is just the end of it. Throughout the entire series, I had one of the best adventures ever.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

Where the hell is Ashley? It's like she disappeared after the battle on Rannoch.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Finished it and...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The final assault was fucking awesome. The character deaths you mentioned were touching as hell, and certainly not 'cheap'. The way you got to basically


*Spoiler*: __ 



Say goodbye to every member of your crew got my throat a little tight.




The ending was a little out of left field, but blind incompentant rage? Bioware *failed*? Gamers really are an entitled bunch. This was not a *fail* ending. You did what you set out to do. And...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Passed the torch to the next generation.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

Never mind I found her... 

Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The final assault was fucking awesome. The character deaths you mentioned were touching as hell, and certainly not 'cheap'. The way you got to basically
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get the hate for the ending either. I thought it was good. Didn't go "OMFG" amazing but the final battle fixed that "OMFG THIS IS AMAZING" feel. The ending felt like a good wrap up for Shepards story. 

Also the whole "My choices mean nothing" well they mean a lot kind of. Without making the right choices you won't have enough of an army and that let's certain people live or die, earth being destroyed and so on. I mean shit if you killed off certain characters it's impossible to get them to join you Tali being dead made me lose all hope. Killing off Wrex changes the whole Krogan thing. Mordin dead as well. Certain things mattered to save earth or not. Everyone is so focused on Shepard but you forget we are fighting for earth. Without certain choices, building up alliances throughout the entire mass effect series, we would HAVE no units to fight the reapers. So yes your choices made a ending happen.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 9, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The final assault was fucking awesome. The character deaths you mentioned were touching as hell, and certainly not 'cheap'. The way you got to basically
> 
> *
> Spoiler:
> ...



Easily one of my favorite moments in a video game. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The conversation you have with Garrus before the final assault is truly touching. Not only that, but the emotion in Jack's voice in the hologram really allowed me to step back and admire her maturity since the last game.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Just finished the game. Fitting ending, although it was sloppy. I am not mad neither I liked it very much. Neutral, could have done with something better. You know, something more surprising. So anyway, things I didnt like:

spoilering to be safe

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Overly melodramatic
Personal opinion but there was too much self sacrificing left and right. Even if we ignore the tear jerkers with main characters willingly dying, we can see fodders sacrificing themselves and not even thinking about it. I'd be glad to hear at least once a pilot say "Screw this, I am out of here!" . Nope, every living person is 100% loyal and brave and......sorry, it takes away from the realism and all. It feels.....like they have been programmed, heh.

- Too black and white
You know who is the enemy, you know everybody else is your undying friend. Ties up with the previous point. There was only one, ONE moment when Shepard loses his grip. No betrayals, no shady business.....maybe because I played full Paragon. Kind of boring, which brings me to the next point

- Full Paragon is ridiculous 
Play as one and you'll see. I felt like God. Everybody listened to me and followed for the greater good. I shaped the galaxy into my ideal. I felt powerful but void for some reason. No opposition, not a single guy who could beat me in a verbal fight.

- Too much Liara
Wow @ this one. It all screams COMPENSATING!!!!!!!! Hell, you are almost sure to spend less time with your love interest than with her. Which obviously means a romance with her is the most rewarding course of action. I didnt like that favoritism, the only other character who comes close is Garrus.




now about the gameplay

- As always not many types of enemies to fight
Its been a problem since the first game. Here its most evident with Cerberus. Since when all Cerberus operatives became the Replica Troops from F.E.A.R? They fight, they talk, even their unit types are almost identical to the clones. Not cool. Lazy. Gunning down hundreds of them didnt feel that satisfying. Not to mention the goddamn smoke grenades. Really now.

- Guys with swords
And I thought Kasumi was bad................

- My squadmates were teleporting all around
It was creepy the first time I found out. Looking down the ladder to see if they are coming, then looking behind me and BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

- The weight mechanic was not that great
Mainly because the weight difference between weapons is sometimes too friggin big. Surprisingly a pistol can be very heavy. I know its called "heavy pistol" but damn, they took it very literally.

- Scanning had a minor issue
Namely all you can find in space wreckage was fuel, meaning only scanning planets is worth it.

- All homeworlds looked the same
Lazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, nothing more to say.

Now most of those are minor, I still enjoyed the game a great deal and will play through it again as a Renegade(when I start to forget whats what in the plot that is).

Pretty sure there were other things but right now they are not in my head


----------



## Yoko (Mar 9, 2012)

Rios [and everyone in general I guess], where would you rank this game in comparison to the other ME games? I'm curious to see whether people liked it more than ME1 and 2, or less, or in the middle.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Its a simple ranking

ME 3 = ME 2


ME


----------



## Fiona (Mar 9, 2012)

has anyone seen the vast shitstorm that BSN has fallen into, the poll they have up on the site has a petition with over 2000 of their own userbase saying they need to change the endings.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay so far for me...

Earth has fallen, Palavan is likely to fall, Sur'Kesh is resisting strong, Thessia has fallen, Mordin Solus has died, Thane Krios has died, Legion has gone offline, the Geth & Quarians have ended a 300 year war, Tali has her homeworld again, the Geth are all capable of free will, the Krogan & Turians are allies, the Salarians are BARELY helping because I gave the Krogan the Genophage Cure, I sacraficed Grunts group to save the Rachni Queen who is greatful and helping, I rescued Farelene and prevented Samara from commiting suicide, Kai Leng has become my #1 enemy, Grisshim Academy has been saved, the Battarians or what's left of them have joined the fight, the Prothean (Javik) is a total prick and the best squadmate, got 100% combat support but there's still more work to be done on the Catalyst, Liara & Javik hate one another but I'm cool with both, Sanctuary is a SCAM, Henry Lawson is dead.

Yeah that's my update, only got 15 or so achievements left.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Looooool people never cease to amaze. Anyway time for me to buy my copy  Finally out.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 9, 2012)

im more curious as to whether or not Bioware will make a statement about the subject or simply just ignore it. 


It wouldnt be easy to ignore, its not like its just a handful of people. Its the VAST majority of their most dedicated fans. Thousands of people are upset about it. 


The game hasnt been out but 3 days, it takes an average of 22 hours to complete so here over the weekend when the majority of people who got it opening day are finished i think we will really see shit hit the fan. 


They cant possibly pretend like nothing is going on. Not when there own forum is up in arms against them.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

I just read up on the issue. It seems all you need to do to get the better endings is to have effective military strength > 4000. Since mine was, all three endings were very bearable.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had above 5000 

The point is that nothing mattered. 

Nothing. 

All those choices that you made were pointless. NOTHING you ever did in 1, 2, or 3 affected the outcome. 

You leave the galaxy in darkness, condemn thousands to death and so fucking what if you get to live or die. 


They took a somewhat believable concept and shit all over their own lore and story. 

What they did in the last 5 mins of that game ruined the entire series. 

You either get to destroy all synthetic life and isolate billions to the sol system which has already depleted resources effectively condemning them all to death. 


You can control the reapers which is just plain ridiculous. 

or you can "fuse" organics and synthetics to where everyone looks like a god damn microchip? 

im sorry but thats fucking bullshit. 

Dont sit there and tell me that changing around minor details designates it as a different ending. Because as far as i can tell the relays still blow up, the normandy crashes on an alien world, and no questions whatsoever are answered. 


All the alliances you forged, all the tough decisions you made, all the times you spent sweating over every little decision was for NOTHING. 

You spend all that time becoming invested in your story, the lore, and the Mass effect universe as whole. You work so hard to get every single detail SO perfect. 


For what?! 



So you can watch as you are given a "choice" that effectively destroys the very world that you had become so invested in? 


No relays, no citadel, no council, all the worry of the genophage cure, all the times you wondered who you would end up with? 

How would the galaxy be after Shepard rides in and saves it all? 


Its a load of crap, they took their own selling point which was "choice" and degraded it down to a insignifigant joke. 


No matter how you rationalize it it boils down to the fact that no "choice" you ever made had a signifigant effect on the outcome of the story that most of us spent years making. 


It came down to a fucking chart with "war assets" that decided how MY story ended. Then gave us 8 "different" versions of the same damn ending. Bioware can end their game with unicorn shitting golden eggs for all i care, but dont you sit there and tell me that my choices affect the game when my choices ultimately didnt mean shit.

i would have benn satisfied with some bs super duper secret signal that the crucible amplifys that makes the reapers destroy each other or some bullshit like that. 

Dont destroy anything and everything that made the series amazing. 

Saying they dropped the ball is a monumental understatment. 


My only hope is that they acknowledge that they made a mistake and have some guts to make it right. 

otherwise the odds of me ever buying anything that bioware touches is extremely slim.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 9, 2012)

My initial reaction, bury in mind I have not seen the ending, would be to tell people to suck it up. The story of Shepherd is over either way. If Bioware caves in and makes a new ending I lose all respect for them as a developer, since they unashamedly back down from the position they wanted to take to let consumers dictate what happens in the game.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 9, 2012)

Look a few dozen pages back, i said the EXACT same thing word for word. 



I said that people needed to quit whining and bitching because i never fathomed that the ending could be this bad. 



Wait until you get there, you will feel the same if you loved the series


as far as letting the consumers dictate what in their games? 


devs make games to sell, they put things into games that their customers wanna play, therefore the consumers already dictate whats in the games. 


What they did have thousands of people upset. 



I think its safe to say that considering the amount of outrage they might have made a mistake. 



And if you are doubting the scope of the anger? 


Go to ANY game review site and sift through the user comments, gameinformer, metacritic etc etc 

EVERY single one if filled with complaints about the ending. 

A handful of people is just a bitchy minority. 

A few hundred are just die hard fans that got butt hurt


Thousands? obviously something went wrong.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh I can see it now, the true issue for you and for many others is that there wasnt any happy ending. I can live with that. I know my decisions mattered. Just reading up the information on each fleet and seeing "they lost one third at the battle for the Citadel protecting the Council" makes me go all "Hey, I ordered this! If I didnt I could have had more human fleets at my command!" . Looking at the grand scale of things it indeed made perfect sense and putting your decisions into numbers........its questionable but I cant see any other way of doing it with so many variables.

Now about the endings
You know there cant be a happy ending alright. ME and the fight with the Reaper proved it. Bioware made them way too strong. Thats why in the third game they made them have smaller ships and ground forces. Thats what all the crazy sacrifices were all about. Destroying their fleet without any consequence....now this would be a truly bad ending. 

Then again, its just my opinion. I do find the endings lazy and way too short. On the other hand you are still given hope that eventually humanity and the other races will advance again and reach the technological level in the ME games. This time on their own instead of being guided through a spiral path.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 9, 2012)

As long as the ending makes any form of rational sense, I can guarantee I will be fine with it. Only if its completely arbitrary in the context of the rest of the series will I begin to feel like I have been wronged.

And even then, as a matter of principle, I would not support any developer changing the ending of a game. 

But I'll hold judgement. I haven't seen the ending and there is always a first time for everything, especially considering that everyone seems pissed off to varying extents.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 9, 2012)

Antlion6 said:


> As long as the ending makes any form of rational sense, I can guarantee I will be fine with it. *Only if its completely arbitrary in the context of the rest of the series will I begin to feel like I have been wronged.*




Prepare to feel wronged.


@Rios 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I usually love your posts because they are so well written and informative but im going to agree to disagree on this point. 

It wasnt a sad ending that upset me. 

I could have delt with shepard dying 

Thats not what they did, they went against their own selling point, shoved the same 3 choices down your throat and called it a variety. 


Their point from ME1 - ME3 was Choices choices choices, and ultimately the choices had NO bearing whatsoever on the ultimate outcome. 


They went against everything they advertised, everything they wrote, and everything they made.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hahaha, its really that bad? This is getting all my expectations up


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

But you had 2 choices at the end of ME 1, 2 choices at the end of ME 2. I dont see how these 
*Spoiler*: __ 



three


 choices you've got now are so bad D:

Anyway I think Bioware spoiled the majority of its community

*Spoiler*: __ 



by making Shepard a godlike entity. I am sure many people thought he can wipe out the Reapers and live the rest of his life with his love interest and all his squadmates while the galaxy worships him. Everything led to that point. I already noted how Paragon Shepard does the impossible all the time. So it was an obvious conclusion to have him be the ultimate hero again. Welp, they went for something different. I kind of like it, too bad they didnt expand on it.




Long live Commander, you remain a hero either way.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 9, 2012)

regardless. 



I hope they at least have the decency to somehow acknowledge the people who are upset and not just sweep it under the rug. 



Regardless of what viewpoint anyone has on the subject no one can deny that ALOT of people feel wronged and cheated.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Can they retcon the ending? Has this ever happened with other games  ?


----------



## Fiona (Mar 9, 2012)

Not so much a retcon as if the DID do something then it would be a DLC add on for another choice.



But that would take MONTHS. More voice work, new scenes. new writing. 


To actually CHANGE the game would be a multi GB DLC 


To add another choice wouldnt be so drastic.


I apologize for getting so heated btw, im just very emotionally invested in the series. 


ME is what made me start playing video games.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

That's sad.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Its video games, something totally harmless. Blowing off steam playing or talking about them is perfectly fine, at least from my POV XD .

Anyway, I was thinking about a different kind of DLC. Situated in a different time and with a different character. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Showing the last moments of the Protheans for example. And the moment they get harvested and made into Reapers. That Master talking to them, explaining stuff. I know its ambiguous but hell, I'll take it better than having to go through an already familiar ending fights again just to see.......what? A different cut scene? Naaah.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 9, 2012)

Really is the ending that bad? I mean it just came out in England so just starting to get stuck into it. I watched some SSoH vids but I felt like nothing was too spoiler'd so far and avoiding ending stuff. But I feel it will make me feel a little heated and bit like REALLY? According to some of you.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 9, 2012)

Let me just say the ending to ME3 is the equivalent of George Lucas leaving Star Wars III at the Empire has killed every Jedi and they rule everything now. Just leaving it like that No Luke, no rebels, no hope. Now wouldn't there be fans in uproar over that?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The endings are terrible I don't care what anyone says. Sure its Sheps last story arc. BUT HE DIDN'T HAVE TO DIE IN EVERY ENDING YOU GET! Like why did I romance Tali just to have her stranded on the Normandy?I thought it would be a happy ending like I don't understand...


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

Well apparently some people like that piece of shit ending, though they are few in number. I have heard the game is good so go play it.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Let me just say the ending to ME3 is the equivalent of George Lucas leaving Star Wars III at the Empire has killed every Jedi and they rule everything now. Just leaving it like that No Luke, no rebels, no hope. Now wouldn't there be fans in uproar over that?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There are endings where he lives. It all depends on your war asset score.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 9, 2012)

Rios said:


> Can they retcon the ending? Has this ever happened with other games  ?



Maybe Fall Out 3 with the DLC, Broken Steel, rewriting the ending. You were technically suppose to be dead. 

Does anyone know anything about the New Game+ Ending?  




> *Spoiler*: _narutoXhinata=love_
> 
> 
> 
> The endings are terrible I don't care what anyone says. Sure its Sheps last story arc. BUT HE DIDN'T HAVE TO DIE IN EVERY ENDING YOU GET! Like why did I romance Tali just to have her stranded on the Normandy?I thought it would be a happy ending like I don't understand...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I never understood the Normandy cut scene at the end.  I couldn't help but feel that my entire crew just randomly abandoned my Shepard and the battle.

I guess they considered Shepard dead, but why would they leave the battle field?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 9, 2012)

I just hope, if they're making DLC endings, they make one where Shepard goes out in a blazing mass effect core exploding kaboom of awesomeness saving the Normandy and her crew, who get to be part of the galactic rebuilding.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Aaaaah yes, I remember. But while the original Fallout 3 ending was outright stupid, this one just needs some honing. Things will probably change, like needing less war asset points for the better endings and such.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I am off to go play and beat the game and see the ending and then find myself hot in the head from it and come here to vent. Will see you on the other side.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 9, 2012)

I just hope, if they're making DLC endings, they make one where Shepard goes out in a blazing mass effect core exploding kaboom of awesomeness saving the Normandy and her crew, who get to be part of the galactic rebuilding.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh so its not actually an ending, its just a needless cliffhanger?

Like 99% of other endings?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Let me just say the ending to ME3 is the equivalent of George Lucas leaving Star Wars III at the Empire has killed every Jedi and they rule everything now. Just leaving it like that No Luke, no rebels, no hope. Now wouldn't there be fans in uproar over that?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is not even *remotely* what happens. And this is why fans never pay attention to the important stuff.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You kill/control the reapers, you save all organic live. You decide literally the fate of the universe in the next cycle. Your friends are not all murdered, Shepard *can* survive.

The main thing that is pissing people off is they are seperated from each other. You take out the Reaper tech of the Mass Relays. Space society goes through a reset button. You already said your goodbyes though.






Alpha said:


> Really is the ending that bad? I mean it just came out in England so just starting to get stuck into it. I watched some SSoH vids but I felt like nothing was too spoiler'd so far and avoiding ending stuff. But I feel it will make me feel a little heated and bit like REALLY? According to some of you.



The endings are fucking somber as hell. However, they mainly piss off people who want Shepard and company having wacky adventures after fighting galaxy killing gods who have done this for millions of years. The story of the Reapers is ended, Shepard's story is ended. Everyone gets closure and you get the battle of armagoddammotherfuckinggedon to go with it.

I won't make up your mind for you, but don't go into this game with the attitude that the ending sucks. Get there yourself.

The best thing I can compare Mass Effect 3's endings to are the *tone* of Freespace 2. That was not a super happy ending.




> Oh so its not actually an ending, its just a needless cliffhanger?
> 
> Like 99% of other endings?



Actually it's the complete opposite which is why I think so many people are pissed. We'll see if that accomplishes anything later. The endings are FINAL to Shepard and the fate of the galaxy. They are not nessisarily *bad*.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2012)

Which ending did you guys choose?

*Spoiler*: __ 



On my first playthrough I was so out of it when the kid VI was talking but I said well I'm playing full paragon so I might as well pick the blue pill Morpheus.
I was kinda miffed when I found out about the other endings being basically the same thing happening in a different way but ultimately I got over it because we are getting another DLC at some point because I can't imagine the devs thinking people were going to hopelessly love the endings.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

I did what a Renshepard would do, I said, WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I AM? Kicked reason to the curb and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wiped out all sythetic life. Sorry Edi, sorry Geth. I entrust the future to the next generation. Clean slate for all galactic life.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

DLC means paying  Fuck that noise.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Since I wasnt very involved I think I 

*Spoiler*: __ 



walked straight ahead towards the shining light and got an ending where Joker became half machine and EDI was with him even though she was right behind me when we blitzed the beam
..............anyway the man can get some sex now I think


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2012)

I think this is the first game where the renegade decision seemed like the better option most of the time.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Depends. I think paragons can bring together a bigger army but not 100% sure.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2012)

So I started playing. Right now I'm on that Turian Moon, first mission after Citadel. And I just can't stop staring at the two Reapers on the Horizon. Fucking marvelous animation. It's magic...

//HbS


----------



## Circe (Mar 9, 2012)

BioWare need to put the endings back in their arse where they found them.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Fiona said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But that's the thing...your choices did matter. Not every single choice you make is gonna effect the outcome of the story. Gotta remember though without knowing these characters, without becoming friends with them, you wouldn't be able to save earth. Due to being friends with them in previous games or keeping them alive you were able to build the strongest ally. I can only get to 3786 points because of certain characters being dead. So yes right there, that's a big choice that made the endings different. Anderson died on top of that. Shepard dies. Hell if you don't get over 2000 points even earth gets destroyed. Least I was able to save earth. Which was my whole point throughout the entire third game. 

Gotta remember that you sometimes can't change the faith of a certain character. He/she has to do what she/he has to do. But you can change the outcome of the other characters in the galaxy. With all the choices you made in the entire series you get to see those characters show up with you, say their final words, fight with you. That alone is the choice that you had to make through the entire series and that alone proves that the choices you made count. 

Shepard's story was gonna end with Shepard. There is always a tough choice. That is life. The choices you made in the previous games got you TO that tough choice. You then had to make the choice.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

Curious, how is the game compared to ME2 crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

It's better in just about every way. The fights were more intense, much better atmosphere, the story was epic and well told, and it's a big emotional rollercoster if you played through all three.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Another thing I forgot to add:

- You can play through a lot of the game with just 4 or so characters. Not sure how to feel about this one. At least the second game told you who you are recruiting. Hell, you end up with 6 or so possible companions before the first major mission. Now you end up with

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrex who refuses to go on missions with me



Cant say I was very happy about that.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




None of your decisions affect the ending, did you really beat the game? You would think with the mass effect series, you could craft your ending based on what you did in the game, but no, just some bullshit choices given to you by the king of all dumbasses in the Galaxy. Then they top it all off that it was just a legend/fairy tale, which in shitty endings is only slightly above "it was all just a dream".


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 9, 2012)

ME3 demo spoiled me. Every time I try to play mass effect 2, I keep trying to roll but I can't


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes. You are looking at this so simple. You care more about the main story being different, not the actual characters stories. Those characters living or dying is what made me enjoy the story. The choice at the end was a means to a end. A choice that had to be done. BUT again, if you saw what I wrote, without those characters there would be no ending. If you let a bunch of your crew mates die before hand, you would have never gotten to that point. Earth would of been destroyed no matter what. All the choices you made previous effected if earth is destroyed, if anderson lives, if those crewmmates that you care about are even around after the choices you have to make at the end. 

This isn't your story man. This is Shepard's story. The difference you are making are for the characters around you. To let Mordin die with dignity is a huge point for that character. TO watch Tali accept the geth is huge. To watch a character fall in love with a hero. Ashely saying her goodbyes was touching as heck. 

Whatever dude we are just gonna agree to disagree here. I personally enjoyed the endings. I'm sad to see you didn't.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It's better in just about every way. The fights were more intense, much better atmosphere, the story was epic and well told, and it's a big emotional rollercoster if you played through all three.


Impossible for me to play _all_ three but that sounds pretty ok. The shootouts were the best parts of ME2 for me.

 How is the ending? I'm not hearing as much fanfare and hype for it as I thought I would for a series ending.



Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it doesn't matter if I start with a character from ME2 then? Because I don't like the Shep I used there and I have no intention of trying to replay ME2 right now so I was going to just create a new character.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Impossible for me to play _all_ three but that sounds pretty ok. The shootouts were the best parts of ME2 for me.
> 
> How is the ending? I'm not hearing as much fanfare and hype for it as I thought I would for a series ending.
> 
> ...


I personally enjoyed the ending. I can see some people disliking it. It's a ending that is being told over one you create. But the choices you make for each and every character you meet mattered to me. It matters how much you care for the characters. And that's sad man, hopefully one day can play through them all. There's a reason it's one of my favorite series ever.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Such a shame that those characters don't impact the ending, only a means to a end as you said. This is a our story since we are Shepard, we wouldn't be playing this game if we wanted a linear story progression path. A game series where your decisions are supposed to effect the outcome, none of that is present at the end. The ending is supposed to be the cumulative of what you have done, not pick 3 choices and everything is gravy. 



> They took a relatively minor theme (synthetics v. Organics), and made it the lynchpin of the entire series



See its like DA2....

Already went over how retarded the final plot is with the Reapers, how they caused the paradox and felt the need to do a holy crusade.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Again you look at the story different then I do. The story has always been linear for me, the story was always being told for me, the difference I got to make was who was with me on this journey or not. But I guess we all try to play something different in a game. Me and you just don't see eye to eye here.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

Ha ha ha, inorganic vs organic is a minor theme? Did you play ME1? Did you not listen to Saren rant endlessly about that? Did you not listen to how Reapers are made in ME2? It's not a *minor theme* at all. It's beaten over your head going back to the very first ME prologe book.

I know people are upset, but you can't selectively choose to ignore information that was in your face the whole time.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the whole damn story. I'm aware of some parts of the ending, I'm almost there myself. I have to go hunt down TIM and Kai Leng. I've got atleast 6K+ in Military Strength. I'm sure I'll be getting a good ending after reading some, since I'm playing through as paragon and I know that some of hte Renegade Actions are the better actions. I rather save the Krogran and cure the Genophage and have an unstoppable breeding force and have Dr. Mordin Solus die proud that he cured what he created than to lie ot the them, possibly lose their loyalty, get those sissies to join in the fight and have Mordin Solus live in shame.

If you really cannot handle the ending of the game and are QQing about it, STFU. Get out of the topic and let the real fans talk about the game series we thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

In the prologue book *before Mass Effect was ever released* Anderson brings up the concept of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Technological singularity and the danger that poses to all organic life.




I'm sorry, that is a plot point that is not glossed over. At fucking all.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the whole organic vs inorganic spiel only fits when you consider the reapers who have been a relatively minor presence in the overall series until the 3rd game. Now what we see with this game is a culmination of an element that really wasn't the heart of the series.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

> If you really cannot handle the ending of the game and are QQing about it, STFU. Get out of the topic and let the real fans talk about the game series we thoroughly enjoyed.



So you rather this be a wank thread? No one said they can't handle the ending, its just complete bullshit and terrible. What do you mean "real fans", you mean the ones that will eat up any shit that Bioware produces? The ones that will blindly defend them as if they are saints and never done anything wrong?


----------



## Circe (Mar 9, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Ha ha ha, inorganic vs organic is a minor theme? Did you play ME1? Did you not listen to Saren rant endlessly about that? Did you not listen to how Reapers are made in ME2?


Minor theme. Neither ME1 or 2 offered much in the way of bolstering the idea that a singularity (inexplicably) necessitates that synthetics decide to obliterate organic life from the face of the galaxy; it wasn't even posed as a hypothetical, much less an inevitability. The closest thing were the hostile geth, but even then, their aggression was not presented as the product of an innate inability for organics and inorganics to coexist (nor was their synthetic nature emphasised). From the Hannibal VI to the truth geth in ME2, the games go out of their way to make the point that AI are not inherently evil. Then in the third game 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we find out that the reapers, a race of machines, decide to take it upon themselves to purge the galaxy of all life because a civilisation might make a race of machines that will purge the galaxy of all life.




That is just idiotic. There is no defending that, especially with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 EDI 


doubling as crew and if peace was brokered to end the geth/quarian conflict.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 9, 2012)

Just started the game and there is a few questions I want to ask. Is there a way to switch between all four weapons you carry because I have tried that and only seem to be able to use two. And also is there a way to put the weapon away as the aim icon is driving me nuts.


----------



## Circe (Mar 9, 2012)

Holstering was removed from the game.

And I only use one gun, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

There is a button to holster your weapon. Dont know which one because I never holster it.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, it is. It's the reason the Quarians are booted off the Citadel. For making illegal AIs. Organic races are scared crapless about inorganics. Legion points that out too in ME2. "Organics do not choose to fear us, it is a function of your hardware."

How Shepard, even renshep, views AI is NOT how the rest of the galaxy views AI.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

I would have to get to the ending to voice my opinion.. but others enjoy the ending.. I would truly hate to see DLC ending for this game because I do believe bioware chose these endings for a reason... 

But I have been put on hold for playing it because of a messed up Xbox 360 controller...

Although I don't see why people are raging so much over an ending of a video game.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 9, 2012)

I cannot finish the game.
I just can't.
I am right there at the very end.
My Shepard is beaten up, bruised, bloody and broken.
All I have to do is walk 20 or so feet and the game will be over.
But I cannot.
I am at the abyss and I know what happens when I give myself to it.

Sorry everyone but I cannot finish this game.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I cannot finish the game.
> I just can't.
> I am right there at the very end.
> My Shepard is beaten up, bruised, bloody and broken.
> ...



Close your eyes and keep pressing the W button. Come on, be a man


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I cannot finish the game.
> I just can't.
> I am right there at the very end.
> My Shepard is beaten up, bruised, bloody and broken.
> ...



Would it help if I said they're rather touching? 

Paragon ending: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard literally ASSUMES DIRECT CONTROL over every Reaper in the galaxy and MAKES them leave.



Renegade ending: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard advances guns blazing LIKE A BOSS and murders every goddamn Reaper in the galaxy TTGL style. Entrusts the future to the next generation.



Neutral ending: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Merges man and machine so there can never be another organic/inorganic war.




Regardless:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Life goes on, humanity survives, and the Reapers are stopped.




Good enough Shepard, good enough.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> So you rather this be a wank thread? No one said they can't handle the ending, its just complete bullshit and terrible. What do you mean "real fans", you mean the ones that will eat up any shit that Bioware produces? The ones that will blindly defend them as if they are saints and never done anything wrong?



While I don't mind people voicing their opinion. I especially like conversation. And can understand where you are coming from. You gotta stop with the "Anyone who likes the ending is a fanboy" shit. Some people will enjoy the endings, just cause you didn't doesn't mean we all jack off to mass effect. Visa versa of course if you did not enjoy the endings doesn't mean you are a hater either. 

My question to you though besides the ending how did you enjoy the game? Cause dude, this game was fucking phenomenal in my honest opinion, endings aside for a moment. The moments in this game made me go OH SHIT quite a few times. Best scene in my opinion is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"This is for Thane!" Damn what a fucking awesome slow down. Never before have I've been that excited. So siiiick. What's your favorite scene?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

It seems like the major reason why people are so upset with the ending is because its not a happy one ... seriously?

but the game is fantastic so far... in terms of atmosphere & battles it is better than ME2... its like every situation being on level of the suicide mission in ME2...

The characters seem to come more alive in ME3... you can sense the pain in some of the characters as they question if certain family members are safe.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

There's already a 500 page Bioware thread bitching about the ending. The rest of the internet doesn't need to follow suit. You're free to dislike the endings as you see fit, but don't expect everyone to agree with you.



> It seems like the major reason why people are so upset with the ending is because its not a happy one ... seriously?



No, it's not even that. The endings are mostly positive. People are upset it's not Return of the Jedi 2.0 with dancing Ewoks and dozens of Tali/Shepard babies.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

I am not saying that per say, I am just saying blind faith is just as bad as blind hatred. 

Also I have said I never planned on picking up the game, only when the price dropped. The ending spoilers just convinced me its better to spend my money on other things. Only reason I even entered this thread was to confirm if the ending was true, and the only reason for staying is discussing and trying to get power levels from the Reapers.



> No, it's not even that. The endings are mostly positive. People are upset it's not Return of the Jedi 2.0 with dancing Ewoks and dozens of Tali/Shepard babies.



No a lot of people are mad that the ending doesn't reflect your choices through out the games. A lot of people are mad because how absolutely retarded the Reapers logic and how it doesn't make any sense. A lot of people are mad because it is just a fairy tale/legend..

No one here is really mad because it isn't sunshine and sparkles ending, we are complaining about how incompetent Bioware is at putting a satisfactory ending. Pro-tip a satisfactory ending doesn't mean it has to be happy or tragic.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> It seems like the major reason why people are so upset with the ending is because its not a happy one ... seriously?
> 
> but the game is fantastic so far... in terms of atmosphere & battles it is better than ME2... its like every situation being on level of the suicide mission in ME2...
> 
> The characters seem to come more alive in ME3... you can sense the pain in some of the characters as they question if certain family members are safe.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You can also argue that its an asspull and the motivation behind the Reaper invasions doesnt make much sense. For me the main reason why I didnt enjoy it was the lack of a proper Investigation wheel where I ask stuff and its answered to me directly. Its the end of everything after all, I'd like to know everything. It all happens too fast and the final cut scene is not as glorious as this game deserves.



*shrugs*


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

The investigation wheel expansion DLC, only $30.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I am not saying that per say, I am just saying blind faith is just as bad as blind hatred.
> 
> Also I have said I never planned on picking up the game, only when the price dropped. The ending spoilers just convinced me its better to spend my money on other things. Only reason I even entered this thread was to confirm if the ending was true, and the only reason for staying is discussing and trying to get power levels from the Reapers.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well during the game it's written down as a tale, a legend to pass on. Throughout the entire series you hear of stories of the past, legends and things a race or person once did. It's no different here. It's not that it didn't happen but with so many choices on who died or who lived and how those characters played out it can only be set up that way so there's no definite ending. The ending is based on the legend you created. 

Also way I saw it the reapers are doing what they do cause they believe they are basically God like creatures. From what I got anyway.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 9, 2012)

You can't holster your gun, they took that out to save memory


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Rios said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok now you reasoning makes sense... I not saying the game doesn't come without faults as this has been throughout the entire franchise.. but to hate it because you don't like what happens to Shepard & company and it doesn't give a feel good vibe to it is crazy.. I can see an argument from plot points & plot holes..


I was one of the upset ones of the removal of landing on planets and traveling around using the mako.. I kinda hated scanning the planet to find resources.


The holstering is not really a big issue.. that is something that can be easily overlooked.. The importing of the face was one that I can clearly see needs bioware attention.



> No a lot of people are mad that the ending doesn't reflect your choices through out the games.



Considering this is a closure.. our choices would have been limited anyway....


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Even some one with a god complex should be able to understand how retarded their way of thinking is. They caused the Geth to attack organics, then they go and wipe out all intelligent life, so that they can't build in-organics to kill organics. Its retarded, the only thing they are doing is wasting everyones time.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 9, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> So you rather this be a wank thread? No one said they can't handle the ending, its just complete bullshit and terrible. What do you mean "real fans", you mean the ones that will eat up any shit that Bioware produces? The ones that will blindly defend them as if they are saints and never done anything wrong?



People like you are doing a lot of complaining. Might I suggest some Midol? I don't eat everything Bioware sends me. I've yet to touch any other Bioware game that's not Mass Effect 1, 2 or 3. You paid and played the game, now shut up and enjoy it or take it back, exchange it in for a new game/money, and STFU. Seriously, think about it. UTDIIYSTFU. There's worst endings to games that have pissed people off. This is Microsoft people. They LOVE doing this. Look at the ending of Half-Life, that was rather abrupt. Halo 3 anyone? That was a bull crap ending. There hasn't been a good ending to a game since Bioshock and before that... I don't know.

Holstering: Only the Soldier can carry all 5 weapons at once, but then we get a -200% Power Recharge time.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Awww man that weight mechanic is hilarious. I have +32 % power recharge time with one heavy pistol but with the HEAVIEST heavy pistol I've got -140 %. Whats the matter, soldier? IS THIS HANDGUN TOO HEAVY FOR YOU???????


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

Its not even about happy or tragic endings, its just a complete showing that Bioware can't come up with a satisfactory ending to a series. Look above, I have already went over this.




> Halo 3 anyone? That was a bull crap ending.





These aren't even in the same category for shit endings, they ended Halo 3 with a set up for a new Halo game, its a cliffhanger. Halo also follows a linear story progression, so you really can't have much go wrong.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

This is reminding me of Muv-luv alt.. most of the fans hate the ending because of the erase of character development of the protag.. and he forgotten everything that happen to him in the game.. he had became a dick once again.. but the story doesn't make sense without the conclusion like that and people were trying to get a fan made ending into the making..  I wonder if this will happen here.

Mass Effect has been linear in the long run lol.. We just choosing how it goes but the overall plot is very linear


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Even some one with a god complex should be able to understand how retarded their way of thinking is. They caused the Geth to attack organics, then they go and wipe out all intelligent life, so that they can't build in-organics to kill organics. Its retarded, the only thing they are doing is wasting everyones time.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that it? From what I gathered they wanted to wipe everything out and start again. So another race doesn't pose a treat or create something that the Reapers would fear. So instead they re-create a cycle again and still remain gods/strongest. Least that's what I gathered but could be wrong. I dunno.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 9, 2012)

Still haven't played the game, even though I have a Collector's Edition waiting for me.  Stupid finals next week, can't believe I have one on Friday...but from all the Spoilers Tags and from what I've heard from my friends,I'm guessing people aren't happy.

Anyways, they released a new trailer today, not sure why though...


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it? From what I gathered they wanted to wipe everything out and start again. So another race doesn't pose a treat or create something that the Reapers would fear. So instead they re-create a cycle again and still remain gods/strongest. Least that's what I gathered but could be wrong. I dunno.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nope, the entire reaper plot is just a more retarded anti spirals.

Organics would create synthetics, which synthetics would kill all life in the Galaxy. So Reapers kill all intelligent life, expand their numbers by harvesting them, so that way, synthetics won't kill all life. Then you got to deal with they are the reason the Geth attacked organics in the first place, so they could start their cycle.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They restart the chain of order again and again. Cause they believe they are Gods so they have the right to control how all live. It makes sense to me.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it me or are the characters more enjoyable in ME3?


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Tsk there is not enough gameplay talk

Ok so I did my first playthrough as a default Soldier like I always do and hooooooo boy, this class can decimate hordes of enemies by himself quite handily......like in the previous games.

The only thing I needed was means to deal with shields so I grabbed Energy Drain as my bonus power(thanks Tali). Incendiary ammo for dealing with armor. Two teammates with crowd control abilities(Liara and her Singularity, Garrus and his Proximity mine and Concussive shot, it helps that they are such a great characters too). The last thing I did was grabbing every headshot upgrade, every headshot damage increasing piece of armor, scope and stability modes for the guns(since I am an FPS nut duh), every +%damage research upgrade. 

The end result was pretty satisfying. I didnt even have to be in cover most of the time, just blasting everything I see with lethal headshots. I killed 3 Brutes in one Adrenaline rush once. Damn it felt good.

The only problem I had was with the goddamn Banshees. No satisfying answer to heavy barriers, almost impossible to avoid short and long ranged attacks, teleporting around like bitches. Having to deal with 4 of them at once proved to be the most difficult task in the game besides jumping headfirst into some poisonous clouds I could barely see in one refinery mission.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Banshees were a motherfucking bitch. Brutes are no problem. But those bitches, and OMFG that yell. I had trouble with a few of them.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Brutes have the annoying habit of hitting you even when you are out of their way. Dunno whats up with that. An enemy who can easily be avoided with a simple roll out is not intimidating at all so I guess that was intentional.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 9, 2012)

Rios said:
			
		

> The only thing I needed was means to deal with shields so I grabbed Energy Drain as my bonus power(thanks Tali). Incendiary ammo for dealing with armor. Two teammates with crowd control abilities(Liara and her Singularity, Garrus and his Proximity mine and Concussive shot, it helps that they are such a great characters too). The last thing I did was grabbing every headshot upgrade, every headshot damage increasing piece of armor, scope and stability modes for the guns(since I am an FPS nut duh), every +%damage research upgrade.



The Energy Drain is a good idea.  I may use that for my insanity run.  I do run the same exact group for my soldier, though I use Garrus mainly for his overload.  It is really good for getting rid of shields quickly.  I do not really bother much with his other skills.  Liara's stasis bubble is a life saver, excellent for stopping enemies and setting them up.  

My choice of ammo is cryo, though I will switch it off for Incendiary when fighting some of the bigger stuff.  The amount of the cc that group cryo skill provides is very valuable in my opinion.  

For Banshees I resorted to warp ammo and frag grenades.  The Talon and Falcon are both great weapons.  I plan to only use those two on my insanity run.  Before that I just used the M-8 Avenger.  I am not sure what it is, but I really like that weapon.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

This game is gonna be a blast playing on harder diff..  I'm on normal and my toughest fight was dealing with the fire fight in Biotic School.. only due to the fact I didn't have a biotic with me ...  was getting surrounded by enemies


----------



## trollface (Mar 9, 2012)

For gods sakes, someone tell me how to kill this god damn reaper on the quarian planet. The first three times you have to lead the lazer one way and then dodge the other way i get that. What the fuck do i do when he gets up close and time slows down?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 9, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> *People are upset it's not Return of the Jedi 2.0 with dancing Ewoks and dozens of Tali/Shepard babies.*



Its not even that, but that would MY ideal ending. Bioware is all about choice if I wanted Shep to die then I would have. If I wanted him to be with Tali and live then I would. Its my choice and they should of put that in there.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Its not even that, but that would MY ideal ending. *Bioware is all about choice if I wanted Shep to die then I would have. If I wanted him to be with Tali and live then I would. Its my choice and they should of put that in there.*



But that would make all your other choices invalid then

Bioware should make it as the ending is reflected of your overall choices from all three games.. I don't want a game where I choose the ending but rather see an ending reflected on my choices throughout the series.. it holds more weight that way and would inspire me to replay through the entire series

If they didn't do that on this.. its no problem but It far beats choosing your own ending


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 9, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Okay so far for me...
> 
> Earth has fallen, Palavan is likely to fall, Sur'Kesh is resisting strong, Thessia has fallen, Mordin Solus has died, Thane Krios has died, Legion has gone offline, the Geth & Quarians have ended a 300 year war, Tali has her homeworld again, the Geth are all capable of free will, the Krogan & Turians are allies, the Salarians are BARELY helping because I gave the Krogan the Genophage Cure, I sacraficed Grunts group to save the Rachni Queen who is greatful and helping, I rescued Farelene and prevented Samara from commiting suicide, Kai Leng has become my #1 enemy, Grisshim Academy has been saved, the Battarians or what's left of them have joined the fight, the Prothean (Javik) is a total prick and the best squadmate, got 100% combat support but there's still more work to be done on the Catalyst, Liara & Javik hate one another but I'm cool with both, Sanctuary is a SCAM, Henry Lawson is dead.
> 
> Yeah that's my update, only got 15 or so achievements left.



This is exactly how mine went though I'll be interested in seeing what choices you've made near the end game.

About the endings 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really only felt bad about all the loose promises, "Save your bottle Chakwas, we'll have it after we defeat the Reapers", "We'll settle down, right after we defeat the Reapers, I promise" that Shepard will never fulfill because of the choice he/she makes. You say those things to keep spirits up, but still :/


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They restart the chain of order again and again. Cause they believe they are Gods so they have the right to control how all live. It makes sense to me.



It would make sense if they weren't making an endless paradox by thier actions. 

Personally the ending(s) were mediocre to me, but they weren't god awful...maybe that's the RPG player in me talking but whatever.

I was never expecting Shepard to live happily ever after anyways



Byrdman said:


> Is it me or are the characters more enjoyable in ME3?



Not just you, the character dynamics and inetractions are one of the best things about the game


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 9, 2012)

trollface said:


> For gods sakes, someone tell me how to kill this god damn reaper on the quarian planet. The first three times you have to lead the lazer one way and then dodge the other way i get that. What the fuck do i do when he gets up close and time slows down?



You just have to target it before it gets a shot off.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> It would make sense if they weren't making an endless paradox by thier actions.
> 
> Personally the ending(s) were mediocre to me, but they weren't god awful...maybe that's the RPG player in me talking but whatever.
> 
> ...



I Thought so... Jack & Ashley are much better this round. So Far I haven't met a bad character in the game.

Although I have been hearing of a secret ending after you beat it twice.. maybe the real ending or canon ending.

But canonically you can see Bioware really wanted Shepard to be screwed up


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I Thought so... Jack & Ashley are much better this round. So Far I haven't met a bad character in the game.
> 
> Although I have been hearing of a secret ending after you beat it twice.. maybe the real ending or canon ending.
> 
> *But canonically you can see Bioware really wanted Shepard to be screwed up*



Shepard was not the kind of character who was going get a happy ending. no matter how much we want him to, he was never meant for that.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

I have successfully singularity - warped a cannibal higher than a giant can hit you in Skyrim when you're level 1.

Mission Complete. Biotic god status achieved.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I mean they killed Shepard in the 2nd game. You could sort of see they didn't really care about him like the players.
Even then Shepard was so confident that he would survive everything that it really hits you when the ending comes.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm more concerned about the fact that all the mass relays got destroyed. That really messes up the franchise from a thematic perspective.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Yeah I mean they killed Shepard in the 2nd game. You could sort of see they didn't really care about him like the players.
> Even then Shepard was so confident that he would survive everything that it really hits you when the ending comes.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If only the Asari had listened to Aethya when she tried convincing them to start studying and attemptin to replicate The Relays


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Shepard was not the kind of character who was going get a happy ending. no matter how much we want him to, he was never meant for that.



I mean just from the scope of things.. you could tell ME3 was gonna be like this.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



although hearing only mere Husk ran through 400 turian soldiers in 30 minutes was a shock value.. they are among the elite in soldiers second to only Krogan 




Regardless.. I do think a lot of players are mad over trivial stuff... some stuff I can see why one would be upset but come on.. rating the game below a 7 is totally stupid.. I give it a 9 so far


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Although I have been hearing of a secret ending after you beat it twice.. maybe the real ending or canon ending.



I heard about it to.  I am going to give it a shot and see what happens.  Gonna give it a go on insanity since I will have everything unlocked.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 9, 2012)

Haven't read the thread, but my copy comes in somewhere between Tuesday and Thursday next week .


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers... and possibilities / hopes_ 





Looking at all of the bik endings, there are endings where Shepard is alive on London. Possibly from New Game +. I'm going to dig through it some more and see what I can find. It's called End03_Shepard_Alive_Male.bik




So yea... DLC ending get right there


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 9, 2012)

I LOVE THE AI BRILLIANCE IN THIS FUCKING GAME pek

I love how the guardian stay by walls or if they walk in public there is a turret near you ready and will to tear you apart :33


Also do we have an official list of all bonus powers? O:

Also is the Collector armor the best for a soldier?
If not what is? O:
Dragon Armor seems to be best for Sentinels Vanguards and Adepts

AND THE BLACK WIDOW IS FUCKING BROKEN 
I shot a guardian through his shield but in his crotch area at full health
He dropped the shield and grabbed his balls as he keeled over dying LOL!

Liara is the greatest romance :33


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _But what really bothers me..._ 




Is that all of the damn relays are destroyed no matter what you do. You're fucking up the world either way. You merge synthetic life and organic life... and all of the relays are gone. You're trapped on a world with no chances of escaping or making new mass relays (unless they actually learn the technology to make new ones.) You destroy the Reapers, but the catalyst already mentioned there would be no mass relays after that, so I can understand this one. But you control the reapers... and all of the relays are destroyed. I'm really not understanding why the relays are destroyed in the first place.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtWgwyaekjM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




This scene made my day 

Shepard Face is priceless


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 9, 2012)

OH YEAH THE FORGOT TO RECYCLE THE OXYGEN JOKE 

I rock her and Liara every mission since I am soldier


----------



## Amuro (Mar 9, 2012)

Got it this morning, fucking amazing. Holy shit that Palaven sky box......i jizzed. Ten hours in barely scratched the surface, think i'll proceed that way. Intend to savour every single minute of this. 

I gave my Shephard the short hair and she looks fantastic, figured during those six months she'd be taking it easy. 

God i love this series, it's seriously become my favourite franchise. Although it's been fun watching it grow it's bittersweet that this chapter is coming to a close.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

Besides the average endings, the game was absolutely amazing. The story, the characters, the emotions, the set pieces, the gameplay, the art... everything was amazing. Just what I would expect from Mass Effect 3.

But of course people will baaaaaaw about the endings. I don't really give a shit, tbh. It doesn't change the fact that the ME series was the best series this generation.


*Spoiler*: _Reapers_ 




I wanted to learn about the Reapers. All we really know is that some ancient civilization was scared as hell from synthetics, built the Mass Relays, and determined that organics were dumb shits and the only way to save organic life was to harvest them before synthetics took control.


----------



## Rios (Mar 9, 2012)

Assuming direct control
I will direct this personally 
This hurts you
If I must tear your balls apart Shepard, I will

They mentioned Harbinger several times but.....thats it. The coolest Reaper I've ever known. Hell, I can even imagine him as a squadmate. Kind of weird


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2012)

As I was telling Overwatch, I don't even care that there's hardly any decisions to be made. The characterizations for everyone is just perfect.

Garrus on the Presidium rooftop, EDI still trying to understand what it means to be human, Joker still being Seth Green... AND JACK. OH MY GOD, JACK. Conrad's return was hilarious. And the banter!!! Walking into the Crew Deck to see Vega and Garrus talking about their war stories to see who's the biggest badass.

Vega: Yeah, but you were with Shepard then (about the Saren thing).
Garrus. That's right. I _was_. I was there *from the beginning*.

And then when he called him JIMMY VEGA.

Or Joker teasing Liara about her "hair tentacles."

And then Mordin's scene.

Hell, Liara's sex scene with FemShep is worth the sixty to eighty bucks alone.

I've cried and laughed so many times during this game.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree. The average ending does not take away from the amazing experience. My only viable complaints for the game are the Citadel side quests. I had about 3 of them glitched and some were just really strange and unclear.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 9, 2012)

I had my doubts but after it became clear he got his driving license in Vietnam it just clicked, Vega is awesome.

Lol Lola and Esteban


----------



## Hana (Mar 9, 2012)

I need to take a break and talk about the amazing Geth/Quarian Questline.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Right now I'm in the middle of it, and I am still on the fence. I fucking love this! I have no idea what I'm going to do. I actually have to sit and think about what I'm about to choose. Although I still feel bad about punching Han'Gerrel, the asshole kind of deserves it considering. Why in the fucking hell would they send their entire population into the war? Why the hell would he try to kill Tali...one of the goddamn admirals and the daughter of his best friend? He has gone nuts. I teared up talking to Dorne; the civilians want no part of this. I thought nothing would top the Tuchanka mission. 




Ok, my coffee is done brewing. Back to the game. Unf.


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2012)

Thankfully, I have had no glitches yet (except for the rare texture issue when loading that comes with the territory of Unreal Engine it seems). Though I still know nothing about the ending honestly (I just did...


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers!_ 



The Geth dreadnought. I also did pretty much every side mission I could up until this point, though I have another couple to do until I continue the story.




...), but the way I'm feeling, as I just told Overwatch... it could be one of those stupid JRPG endings where you realize it was all a big misunderstanding, and the Reapers apologize and hug civilization and help all of the races rebuild and they live in harmony because ten to twenty minutes of cinematics can't kill the previous 40-plus hours I just spent sharing drinks, tears, and blood-spilt with FUCKING GARRUS.

And seeing someone like, best example for me, Jack and seeing just how she changed and grew up was like seeing an old friend again and I just wanted to sob. And her students... their relationship... SO PRECIOUS. Especially when one, Rodriguez, replies to Jack's tough-love criticisms with a cheery, "Screw you, ma'am!"

And of course Jack trying to tone down her language. 

Jack: Screw you, f... flight lieutenant.
Joker: ...what was that?!

And speaking of Jack, has anyone with Jack dead in their import/playthrough notice... the Crew Deck memorial lists her as "Jacqueline Nought" again? Intriguing.

I also noticed at least two people comment on Shepard's bad dancing: Jack and Garrus. 

And I kind of had my doubts about Vega (although I did have high hopes for him), Traynor and Cortez being able to match up to snuff in the terms of character depth but they really manage to flesh out very well (although the romances for the latter two feel underwhelming compared to renewed ME1 romances, which clearly got all of the resources).


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Out of all the games.. which has the best main story questlines


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> People like you are doing a lot of complaining. Might I suggest some Midol? I don't eat everything Bioware sends me. I've yet to touch any other Bioware game that's not Mass Effect 1, 2 or 3. You paid and played the game, now shut up and enjoy it or take it back, exchange it in for a new game/money, and STFU. Seriously, think about it. UTDIIYSTFU. There's worst endings to games that have pissed people off. This is Microsoft people. They LOVE doing this. Look at the ending of Half-Life, that was rather abrupt. Halo 3 anyone? That was a bull crap ending. There hasn't been a good ending to a game since Bioshock and before that... I don't know.
> 
> Holstering: Only the Soldier can carry all 5 weapons at once, but then we get a -200% Power Recharge time.



You haven't played Jade Empire?

For shame

also fuck my life for having to wait till Friday for mi internet quota to be reset


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thankfully, I have had no glitches yet (except for the rare texture issue when loading that comes with the territory of Unreal Engine it seems). Though I still know nothing about the ending honestly (I just did...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers!_
> ...



That entire quest was excellent.. Hearing Jack in the back ground telling her students how to fight was good... Jack has grown up a lot... Bioware provided to best character development once again..

But I do wonder how this would run if Jack was dead?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 9, 2012)

WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS VIDEO IF YOU HAVEN'T FINISHED MASS EFFECT 3!

WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS VIDEO IF YOU ARE A LITTLE GIRL WHO CAN'T HANDLE SAVING THE GODDAMN UNIVERSE!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmVVAjZZeM[/YOUTUBE]




Jesus guys, what did I do? What did I do?!


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> That entire quest was excellent.. Hearing Jack in the back ground telling her students how to fight was good... Jack has grown up a lot... Bioware provided to best character development once again..
> 
> But I do wonder how this would run if Jack was dead?



You get a random instructor, who dies at the end and it is a bit more difficult to convince the kids to join the fight.

My brother is playing a vanilla ME3 run (since he has no import data, never played ME1 or ME2) and the game defaults to Jack and Thane both being dead, which both provide some problems.

I am a little disappointed that FemShep gets shafted, so to speak, in the romances front.

Male Shep has Ashley, Liara, Tali, Miranada, and Jack return as rekindling then they tack on Kaidan, Cortez, and Diana.

FemShep has Kaidan, Liara, Garrus, and Thane return but not Jacob's (really), and then they only tack on Samantha and Diana. They could've at least balanced it and threw Ashley in there, too.

Though the only reason I would romance Ashley as FemShep is she now beat Samara in the department of biggest tits in the galaxy.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 9, 2012)

Ashley was always the biggest tit in the galaxy......oh wait you said biggest tits


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I said biggest TITS.

Not biggest DITZ.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 9, 2012)

Just completed my first run thru the game. Game is epic. The build up to the end was emotional to me. Very well done. The last 5 minutes... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not so much. All 3 ending were the same save for the actual choice.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> You get a random instructor, who dies at the end and it is a bit more difficult to convince the kids to join the fight.
> 
> My brother is playing a vanilla ME3 run (since he has no import data, never played ME1 or ME2) and the game defaults to Jack and Thane both being dead, which both provide some problems.
> 
> ...



Forgotten about the specialist I think.. but I am glad I did manage to save my entire crew on my first playthrough of ME2 and I notice you get WA just for having the parts place on the Normandy from ME2


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't forget her - I said they ADDED Samantha and Diana for her.

They ADDED three for MaleShep - Cortez, Diana, and Kaidan as a new homosexual option.

So Shep gets all of his, plus three. Eight total.

FemShep gets one less, plus two. Six total.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2012)

Wait so let me get this straight. Kaiden is now bi but Ashley isn't?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

My bad for that.. its probably due to how the first game was set up.. you could romace Garrus & Kaiden while male could romance three women and grew from there


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol Jacob, he gives no fucks; Femshep is always hot for Jacob; other romances pine/ get butthurt, he dumps you 100%


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jacob is getting some random ass woman preggo of course hes gonna dump you.Hes too serious for that type of drama


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2012)

DAT ENDING. 

...srly._ Wat_.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Lol Jacob, he gives no fucks; Femshep is always hot for Jacob; other romances pine/ get butthurt, he dumps you 100%



i ve always respected jacob for being able to tell you to take a hike in me2



also 

*Thane*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I cried likea bitch! 




*Grunt*

*Spoiler*: __ 



ICried even harder then i Lol'd 

Such a baws 




*Conrad*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, that was just an awesome exchange i almost cried when i thogt he got shot then i laughed my ass off when the chick said she sabatoged the gun 

also Dr. Verner? 




*Tali's Face *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mai Waifu is so pretty





Now i just gotta beat the game but after i get my readiness to 100 in multiplayer


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tali :lmao_ 




Funny story about Tali. I romanced her in ME2 and didn't romance anyone in ME1. I was making a loyal relationship kind of deal. In ME3 I dumped Tali, went for Liara, and killed just about every quarian. It didn't work out as expected 

If Quarians weren't dumb asses I wouldn't have this problem. Liara is far superior anyway.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

I went back to my old ME2 save file to do some things so I can import it into ME3. The gameplay is terrible compared to ME3's. You can really see how much it improved, even if it doesn't look like it did. The cover system, the AI, the powers, the guns, and just about everything was improved. The sounds of the guns especially - a specialty of DICE. Helping Bioware with sounds was a great idea. 

Going back to ME1 is going to be insanely difficult now. It was hard to go back to it after ME2.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

I gotta re buy ME1 but I understand that lol... I don't care what anyone says this is one of the best trilogies and franchises to hit gaming world..


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder if I should get into video reviews instead of written reviews... 

Thinking about making a video review of Mass Effect 3 instead to try something different.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

You do reviews? I was thinking of doing a review for the game but Imma wait till completion


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

Yea, I do. I keep them all in my blog. I do reviews on whatever I really feel like at the moment. I don't really have any pattern like most reviewers. I run on a limited budget so I can't review every game that comes out immediately, nor do I play every game or even have an interest in some.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

I finally understand this image 



Bioware im fucking disappoint  So half assed


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tali :lmao_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn that's cold , especially cause Tali's suicide scene is quite well done imo, does she mention the romance in the run up to her death?

Kinda of reminds me of playing liara/other LI at the same and then dumping her just after her mother dies...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She subtly mentioned it and Garrus said something about it. Tali asks about how you're doing and then Garrus intervened saying "You should sort this out in private" or something along those lines. I forget the exact wording. It was probably because I already dumped Tali and went for Liara. This was when we were heading up to the Reaper Destroyer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2012)

its not like most of the love interests aren't already models made digital *shrugs*


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2012)

SO ... the ending.. I can't even..


----------



## Awesome (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I still don't understand why..._ 





All the relays are destroyed. The troll said: "If you choose to destroy the reapers, the mass relays will not work anymore" . 

That was the only ending that should have had the relays destroyed. Any of the ending basically fucks organic life in the ass because they're all trapped in the Sol System. Unless Reaper Shepard can help transport people faster than anything else, they are all screwed.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

My video review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni-8oM6k2rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2012)

The Boss said:


> SO ... the ending.. I can't even..



Fucking garbage

I'm going to repost a rant I made somewhere else and not chaneg the context because I am that apathetic about what the fuck I saw.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				me said:
			
		

> some guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Supposedly there are sixteen endings right?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

I headshotted a phantom
and my xbox crashed

WELL PHANTOMS WILL FUCK YOU UP


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

I wanna see the enemies in insanity mode.. probably be near unbeatable


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

phantoms in insanity can roll out of being head shotted from a soldier in a lvl 6 adrenaline rush with time dilation


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Seriously? oh god that crazy

I remember getting rip apart from a hidden turret... place behind some rocks I couldnt even see it until I got close and it was too late... the AI on here is amazing


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

Ai is brilliant not cheap
major props to bioware for that


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Fuck Tali's face. For a person with chicken feet and 3 fingers...........no I wont accept it no matter how much some people like it. In my heart Tali will always look like this


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah it is.. provided me with some epic firefights


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> Fuck Tali's face. For a person with chicken feet and 3 fingers...........no I wont accept it no matter how much some people like it. In my heart Tali will always look like this





That would have been a pretty nice alternative for Bioware to pick.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> Fuck Tali's face. For a person with chicken feet and 3 fingers...........no I wont accept it no matter how much some people like it. In my heart Tali will always look like this



Lmfao that made me actually crack up


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

I am getting her killed in my ME2 renegade final mission, sorry devs but its your fault


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

I actually thought she would have some resemblances with E.T.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OoXn7x2IJ_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Seriously though I wouldnt mind if she looked like some random model. Your default guy is a model after all. What bothered me is how they allowed Garrus to remain "ugly by conventional standards" and nobody really gave a fuck. But with Tali they went all "oh lets make her beautiful human-like to please everybody" . No they didnt. I still find Liara very attractive(and most Asari for that matter) no matter what the back of her head is like. To hell with the middle ground. They had the perfect opportunity to show her face, her entire head when she removed her helmet in the homeworld. Fucked it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Uhhhh who you calling ugly. Garrus ain't ugly at all dude. I'd go gay for Garrus. He that much of a homie


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh that reminds me, what did you guys think of GarrusXTali?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 10, 2012)

I think in the end the annoying thing is that even the vorcha got more effort put into their design than the quarians, who are just humans with silver eyes


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Oh that reminds me, what did you guys think of GarrusXTali?



SOOOOOOOOO HOTT


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2012)

Garrus has more fan girls then any other guy in the franchise, can't really call him ugly imo


i am gonna cut bioware some slack on not  showing tali's face "in game" just like iam cutting slack on the continuous absence of turian females.

so far this game has remembered ever decision and has so much dialogue and character interaction, i realize that when you go all out like that u gotta cut certain things




> I think in the end the annoying thing is that even the vorcha got more effort put into their design than the quarians, who are just humans with silver eyes


 *shrug* that's how most people imagined them any way.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2012)

We all knew what Tali was going to look like since ME1. People just deluded themselves.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Fun fact: A female friend saw me talking with Garrus(she doesnt play video games and that was the first time she saw me playing ME) and asked: Whats that monster? 
Yet there are so many females imagining themselves in his arms....goes to show how little looks matter when the character is well done. Wish they had more faith in their male fans.



Castiel said:


> Oh that reminds me, what did you guys think of GarrusXTali?



Yea I saw that video on Youtube. They were kissing with her helmet ON, I laughed so hard  .
The thing Garrus said though.............damn this guy, he gets more and more awesome by the minutes


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd want Garrus by my side, for sure, when the bottles finally revolt.

>Waits for it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2012)

hey can someone tell me what the three endings are and which of them is the perfect one, I have heard most people think they all suck, but couldnt find any place that has them listed


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2012)

Also wait when do you see Tali's face?  You referring to the concept art?  All I remember is her taking off her mask then us not seeing anything.



> hey can someone tell me what the three endings are and which of them is the perfect one, I have heard most people think they all suck, but couldnt find any place that has them listed


All 3 endings are the same except for slight changes to the cinematics.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

You get her face as a picture in your cabin. Only if you romance her I think, if you got her and Garrus hittin on each other the picture is probably in his room.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

I think the last 5 min of the game really killed my boner for the whole series. I can't even look at it. I'm ... actually upset.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Staring at your sig doesnt help with the boner problem?

EDIT: what the...I cant see dat ass anymore


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 10, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hey can someone tell me what the three endings are and which of them is the perfect one, I have heard most people think they all suck, but couldnt find any place that has them listed





There really isn't a good ending imo, just a big punch in the face.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> Staring at your sig doesnt help with the boner problem?
> 
> EDIT: what the...I cant see dat ass anymore



I just changed my set... I'm too upset about the ending. I can't. All the Kaidan goodies will not fix this. In fact I'm even more upset the more I think about it.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

How much Effective Military Strength you got at the end?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 10, 2012)

According to bioware you can imagine the crew being rescued if you like, there's no canon for post game events

So just imagine them chilling in the jungle till Shepard turns up in the normany Mark 3


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> How much Effective Military Strength you got at the end?



I can't even remember. But my green bar was filled all the way up. I'm not upset about the whole.. what you saved and didn't. I'm upset about the THREE FUCKING CHOICES YOU GET... and then SOMEHOW the two teammates you had with you on LONDON, which were supposed to be BLOWN UP BY REAPER LASER is not dead but shows up at the end with JOKER.. ON THE NORMANDY. I'm so upset over the ending.. I can't even look at the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

The amazing adventure throughout seems to be forgotten so easily amongest the fans. It's sad


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aye, that was a silly mistake on Bioware's part. Most people would have taken the ending way better if their love interests remained with them instead of being teleported to the Normandy and crash in the jungle.




Damn forgot about spoilers, adding them now.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2012)

> How much Effective Military Strength you got at the end?


over 5600 something.


still got the shit



StrawHatCrew said:


> There really isn't a good ending imo, just a big punch in the face.



I reloaded my save, I see no indication of any of what they said happening for 5000+ collector base destroyed


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> The amazing adventure throughout seems to be forgotten so easily amongest the fans. It's sad



Oh.. you mean amazing adventure that was forgotten in the last 5 mins of the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

WHY CANT I TALK TO LIARA ON THE CITADEL?! O:
I MUST HAVE MY WAIFU

i havent romanced anyone?
i denied shower time with sam
i turned down allers


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even care. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In all honestly I wanted Kaidan to die and let Shepard live. Da fuq is this reversed role here.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Oh no, I love the game on many levels.  Probably my favorite gameplay wise and many of the plot beats are fucking great, especially the end of the Krogan arc.  But then we just get kicked in the balls in a way that I can't fully ignore no matter how much I would like to give them a pass.


Pretty much this. 




> I will say this, I fucking loved Javik.
> 
> He's only really essential in the Thessia mission. (yeah I would STRONGLY recommend you take him with you to Thessia, it's basically the whole point of his character and is when he makes the biggest impact to the plot)
> 
> Also I just loved all the weird and hilarious things he says.


I love Javik too. He's kind of a dick, but a good dick... not in that way,


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

His abilities were of no use to me so I never brought him along D:


----------



## Alien (Mar 10, 2012)

Dat ending


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

Why cant I romanced Liara?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Alien said:


> Dat ending



I didn't even cry at the end.. which was a huge let down because the build up to it was making my heart race... and then suddenly..


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Oh no, I love the game on many levels.  Probably my favorite gameplay wise and many of the plot beats are fucking great, especially the end of the Krogan arc.  But then we just get kicked in the balls in a way that I can't fully ignore no matter how much I would like to give them a pass.
> 
> 
> Also I just loved all the weird and hilarious things he says.



You mean "I get kicked in the balls" cause I liked the endings. I don't see the big fuss over it honestly. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I especially was thinking about the last few moments of Shepards life today at work. The part when he hit the button to kill all the reapers. Him slowly getting ripped apart and watching all his past memories of people fly through him. Made me sad, like real sad. But also made me glad that I was able to travel through this amazing series. I don't regret it one bit and honestly if you hate the endings that much just don't count it. Just disregard it and create your own ending in your mind I guess to make it better. But the game is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

OH MY GOD
JOKER CRACKS HIS LEGS
PARTY ROCKING PURGATORY



in this fanfic i am reading


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

ALSO LIARA
WHY U NO SEND MY EMAIL
I WANT MY ASARI SNOO SNOO


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2012)

Castiel said:


> over 5600 something.
> 
> 
> still got the shit
> ...



if your combat readiness is at 50% you have to multiply that to your overall military strength.

so if you have 5k+ military strength but your readiness is only 50% its 5k*.5=2.5k

only if you have either 10k military strength or 100% readiness will you get the best ending

[YOUTUBE]qmiwpzqW8JQ[/YOUTUBE]

skip to the 8 min mark or something like that. it's at the end of his long rant that he explains how to get the ending


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

20 minutes of nerdiness? Nope


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

wow jacob
You look kinda cool


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 10, 2012)

I will say I liked the 'after' credits with that screensaver shot taken from Deviantart.

*Spoiler*: __ 



To me, the old man talking about Stories and individuals is commenting on Bioware stories as a whole, and how the details 'lost' could be different playthroughs of Shepard. 

I also like being referred to as 'The' Shepard. Makes me sound important.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

Tali and Garrus.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like how Tali and Garrus hooked up. That was awkward.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Its actually more.......natural than the femshep x garrus romance. After all they share the same......errr........whats it called.........body fluids  ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

IDK why Bioware thought it was a good idea to have that happen... they don't seem like.. each others type...


----------



## trollface (Mar 10, 2012)

Just beat my first playthrough, hardcore mode.

God damnit i hate banchees. And then they throw 4it of them at you.

And before i spoiler, wtf is this about needing 10k guys for the best ending? How the fuck? I have 6245 assets and i did all the side quests.

*Spoiler*: __ 



ending was... whoever posted that fry pic sums it up. This whole reaper catastrophe being over the idea that synthetic and organic cant get along? Like edi, or legion, or the rest of the geth i allied with didnt disprove that? No, none of that matters consumer, synthetics all need to be harvested and the cycle needs to start again. How else are we supposed to sell copies of me3?

I am purturbed. I am not sure if this ending is cause bioware ran out of good storyline or they just said screw the consumer that cash cow is milked anyway. This is more like EA than bioware, bioware wouldnt leave a game ending like that.

I wonder if there is a better ending. I really hope so.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

TIM: You got your ass kicked by a sickly dying Drell? What the hell am I paying you for?
Kai Leng: It won't happen again
TIM: I know it won't because his disease has caught up with him.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2012)

This sounds weird but what is better carnage or concussive shot? 
I dunno what power to get 
I am a complete soldier :33
Might get fort for insanity though

To bad there is no SUMMON LEGION power


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Damn Thane was the only member of my ME2 squad who died in the suicide mission. Now I regret it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 10, 2012)

It seems people try to Hype ME 3 just because its the last of the installment, but ME 3 got problems MORE than i could recall with ME 1 and ME 2 combined.
Sometimes when we play a game that we waited for long we tend to ignore their flaws, and, to be honest ME 3 got a lot of those.
Random dialogues that got nothing to do with the current situation your into, Rediculous autodialogues , putting more importance into shitty Dianna Allers which practically was useless and insignificant for the whole game and for the  series while ignoring one of the most important series like quarians and being lazy with Tali.
Liara being favorite during whole game, even in the ending she gets tons of screentime while your LI is not EVEN TALKING DURING LAST MISSION. i was expecting Tali to make some comments in the last part of the game and i got nothing, NOT EVEN 1 dialogue,while others had, that is obviously rushed and lazy as fuck.
Graphics on ME 3 aren't so different from ME 2,but it is understandable due to engine limitations and wanting the PC to look closer to consoles as much as possible.
Many dialogues where sychronized WRONG, you could get some dialogues cut off and missing what they say unless you had subtitles on and where fast enough to read it before it magically disappeared before your eyes.

Me 3 strongest points are its gameplay , cinematic feel, outstanding music.
My biggest problem besides  throwing the important choices  i made in previous game into some ridiculous retarded war assets is how ME 3 contradicts with ME 1 and ME 2 plot. IT IS AMAZING

*Spoiler*: __ 




How cannot someone easily see that ME 3 contradicts with plot from ME 1.
Remember the Sovereign talk in ME 1 , if not, go watch it again and understand what im saying.
Reapers  where created to preserve the GALAXY from ORGANICS, when the organics  advance enough they are considered as threat to the galaxy since their  population grow much Larger and wars ,lack and reduce of resources that  could led to destruction of galaxy is what reapers want to protect, it  was clear as day since ME 1 and sovereign speech that reapers see  organics as TRASH  .
Now we get that reapers fight for organics to protect them from synthetics, really ?
Then  why they are fine for organics to be merged  with synthetics, WHY they  just don't come ever 50000  and destroy JUST synthetics in order to  prevent organics to be destroyed by their mistake.
Why the guardian didnt just disabled the reapers and trust Shepard, like he himself said, YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE THAT CAME HERE, You're the only one that can change what we thought it was inevitable,yet, it sends shepard to choose between decimation of the fucking universe,REALLY ?
None of this makes  any sense, its like they just did that to try and make it look more  epic,you know, the thing you make the bad guys looking not so bad  afterall.           




Shepard is the one that proved in ME 1 and ME 2 that he can win against all odds, the ending just tries to dramatize the series and make him look more heroic, there where soo many unnecessary sacrifices,we got it Bioware,you do not have to sacrifice the whole Galaxy to make us feel sad or make Shepard look more hero than he is.

EDIT:

*Spoiler*: __ 




About the illusive man.
ALL THIS SHIT since ME 2 and ME 3  that happen between Cerberus,galaxy and reapers turned into TIM to suicide, i laughed and cried at same time.
Laughed on how ridiculous it was,and crying because on how they butchered  a good villain of the series.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

I mean we have such useless fodder cameos like Miranda and Samara. I should have killed them both and made a ritual to bring Thane back


----------



## trollface (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh yea, and i brought garrus with me through my ending.
He didnt solo


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

So what's the consensus?

An amazing game ruined by one of the shittiest endings in this generation of games? 

Or something else?

Because I like about half of what the ending entails (and hate the rest).

The execution in itself was utter crap and there is no sense of closure.

But the worst thing is..I don't think I will be able to play again through the games because I know the ending is like..that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jAnQ52lTtRw[/YOUTUBE]


The Boss said:


> IDK why Bioware thought it was a good idea to have that happen... they don't seem like.. each others type...



*Talibrations *


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Today's popular games trend is amusing. If there is one, or a couple of things not done right(aka not done like the player wants them to) the game gets bombarded with negative comments and utmost hatred. Maybe I just cant understand how a bad ending could ruin a whole game, or series for that matter. Maybe I wasnt as involved in the story as the other folks(I always put gameplay above everything else) to really care.

Looking at the big picture I can see the game having no neutral option, barely any dialogue options with red and blue(the ones which depend on your paragon/renegade score), even less investigation wheels, most of the time you have one just one question to ask before going with the paragon or renegade response. The big choices took our objective view away from how everything involving dialogue choices......shrank. Blockbuster you say? Well it is,  but it also kind of looked more like an interactive movie than the previous games. 

And yet all we talk about is the freaking endings. I dislike it. We either have people who bash them to no end or a bunch of more reasonable folks who understand it wasnt handled very well but can respect the decision to go for something different. I've been here for a little more than one day and I've already seen enough from both sides. Enough to roll my eyes and say "here we go again" when another long post depicting why the ending sucks comes forth.

STOP LOOKING AT JUST THE ENDING GODDAMNIT! 5 minutes cannot ruin 30 hours if you enjoyed those. In other words - stop judging the game by its conclusion. Thats not even a story you read feverishly to get to the ending and see who is the culprit(I think most of the people playing it werent so eager for it to end fast). Its a thing you built through the span of 3 games, probably spent more than 100 hours shaping the universe and you are going to forget everything because the relays blow up? Well fuck...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> 5 minutes cannot ruin 30 hours if you enjoyed those.


So you would think.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2012)

I still don't get this, especially when the ending is the least importent factor in a video game....how is the least important factor ruining the rest of the game which is fantastic?


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2012)

ALL RIGHT I FUCKING FINISHED (at 6:30 am)!

My opinion on everything.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was perfect right until Shepard ended up on the Citadel. I have never laughed, cried, or enjoyed a game more than this one. To me it was everything I wanted until those final moments. Tuchanka, Rannoch, and fucking Thessia.....perfect. 

On that note....

*WHAT THE FUCK.* My entire squad was on Earth. EARTH. How did this even happen? How? The Normandy was barely in the end at all. Joker didn't get one chance to shine. My squad was barely apart of the fight for London. I wanted to see Wrex and everybody kicking ass on Earth.

Honestly, I might have forgiven all that if Shepard and Anderson sitting there with all the reapers blowing up had been the end. 

And on that note...

*WHERE THE FUCK WAS HARBINGER? *Come on he lazers me at the end...but no dialogue...nada, nothing?

I'm not even going to mention the Normandy suddenly transporting everybody onto some remote planet...magically.

Oh God that epilogue! *WHAT THE FUCK.*




As I said this game was still fantastic for the first 95% of the game. I loved it so much that I will now block out the remaining 5%. It never happened.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I still don't get this, especially when the *ending is the least importent factor in a video game*....how is the least important factor ruining the rest of the game which is fantastic?



Think of it more like a movie than a game.
The ending is pretty important for a movie isn't it?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 10, 2012)

Its annoying rather then ruining every game in the series (this isn't a movie after all). I'll still enjoy everything up to that point but it still leaves you with a bad taste in your mouth. Its by no means as damaging as the Star Wars prequels were to that franchise or how you saw Metroid after the other M.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

Ha.

Whoever says the ending is not important doesn't know what he is talking about.

The ending in a game should basically be a reward for actually completing it,and in a heavy character-driven story like Mass Effect's one,we should also get closure regarding our crew.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the explanation given (AI could reach Singularity and then basically strip-mine the Galaxy's resources,thus killing any potential for future organic life) even if it could be wrong as this last Cycle proved it.

I liked that the Relays get destroyed,ending galactic civilization as they knew it,making space seem huge again,while at the same time giving each species time to grow and develop even more both culturally and technologically,so hundreds or thousands of years later when they find the others again great stories could be told.

What I did not like was seeing Normandy and the crew being stranded on an alien world for God knows what reason and not knowing what happens to them.




The ending is what people will remember the most in this case.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Ha.
> 
> Whoever says the ending is not important doesn't know what he is talking about.
> 
> ...


Aye, needed more closure for a game like ME.
I think this is more than likely a ploy to make a sequel.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you would think.



Aye, thats what I think. I can find credible explanations why the ending sucks. Hell, I didnt like it that much myself. But for it to be such an abomination, the worst ending in the game industry like all bandwaggoners tend to say?

No

And btw I am aware there was another ending. Reading through it....it is a better one and I am sure it would be way more satisfying for the general public. Lack of previous writers, the ones who have been with the series since part 1, kind of made them go for the 2nd option. If they indeed pushed through with the dark energy theme maybe it'd only make the rest of the game harder to understand? Or maybe it will result in an equally crappy finale? Who knows.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Aye, needed more closure for a game like ME.
> I think this is more than likely a ploy to make a sequel.



I don't know.

Can they even make one?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean,how could they make one in the post-Synthesis one?

Heck,even if they do make one choice canon,they would have to set the story at least a couple hundreds of years later,in a time in which humanity could make something resembling a Mass Relay.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 10, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS VIDEO IF YOU HAVEN'T FINISHED MASS EFFECT 3!
> 
> WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS VIDEO IF YOU ARE A LITTLE GIRL WHO CAN'T HANDLE SAVING THE GODDAMN UNIVERSE!
> 
> ...



Lol, this is amazing.


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Lol, this is amazing.



:rofl 

that was awesome 

i'd prefer that ttgl ending over this  way more epic


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Apparently there is a secret ending.. you must beat the game on NG+... what if its like the best ending you ever seen.. 
 the reaction to all the fans


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Apparently there is a secret ending.. you must beat the game on NG+... what if its like the best ending you ever seen..
> the reaction to all the fans



The secret ending is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



just a 20 seconds clip of Shepard breathing again under the rubble.

It is available only if your effective readiness is over 5000 points and only if you choose the "Destroy" ending.




Also it has been know for a while.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 10, 2012)

Not sure if this should be in spoilers or not but I'll be safe rather than sorry


*Spoiler*: __ 



Went through the motions, and I didn't see the choice for Action/RPG/Story like in the demo. Didn't even get a prompt to choose difficulty or anything. Figured it would come up later, but it never did, basically had to wait until in-game to change the settings. 

Did they scrap the idea or what?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Not sure if this should be in spoilers or not but I'll be safe rather than sorry
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you import a save from ME2,you don't get the "choose your type of game" options screen and the game defaults to RPG Mode.


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

No, you just have to start a vanilla game with male/female instead of importing your ME2 save.

EDIT: Oh well, I think it was a smart move. After all if you had the energy and motivation to beat both games its doubtful you will be satisfied with a product with gimped action/RPG elements.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

Hana said:


> ALL RIGHT I FUCKING FINISHED (at 6:30 am)!
> 
> My opinion on everything.
> 
> ...



The ending was 5 minutes - that's .27% of the game. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everything up to that part was absolutely amazing. I would be fine with the endings if the relays were only destroyed in the destruction ending like the catalyst said... but he lied. Apparently they blow up no matter what. That is my biggest problem with the endings. I could always use closure, but that doesn't bug me as much as that. 







Castiel said:


> He's only really essential in the Thessia mission. (yeah I would STRONGLY recommend you take him with you to Thessia, it's basically the whole point of his character and is when he makes the biggest impact to the plot)



I brought him along in that mission. It really was worth it - you learn a lot about the Asari religion...


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

BWAHAHAHA NOW I KNOW WHO THIS DIANA PERSON IS

THE ONE WHO WANTED TO BOARD MY SHIP BUT I SAID NO AND NEVER SAW HER AGAIN 

she is apparently important and a source of heated discussion, good thing I got rid of her


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

I barely even noticed she was on my ship. She just sat in Zaeed's room being a social outcast.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 10, 2012)

If anotehr Mass Effect game is released, it'll be a prequel a they destroyed all the Mass Relays and the Reaper and the Citadel. Hopefully it'll go back during the Rachni Wars or the Morning Wars or the First Contact Wars. Three great ideas for three great prequels.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't imagine how the newbie Mass effect players feel about the ending just coming into the series.
I think Bioware is aware of how negatively the endings are being received but they are just waiting for the ultimate fallout


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Think of it more like a movie than a game.
> The ending is pretty important for a movie isn't it?



Not really. The most important factor in a story, for myself anyway, it the adventure through it. 50% of the time I already know the ending to a book/movie/game due to spoilers. But it's the adventure through that counts. Will I remember the ending most of the series? Uhhh no. 

I'll remember first meeting Garrus, first seeing and later on taking on Saren, leaving Kaiden behind, the final mission in mass effect 1, the epic opening of 2, seeing Garrus again, watching Thane whoop some ninja ass, seeing Grunt go crazy, getting to know Jack and Tali, watching Miranda's nice ass, going on one of the best suicide missions ever, everything about the Krogan planet, especially the last and final mission being beyond epic. I'll remember Garrus's talk on top of the Citadal. I'll remember 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mordin's beautiful death. I'll remember Thane's last fight. I'll remember fucking that Ninja mother fucker up with my goddamn fist and then stabbing him in the side while saying "That's for Thane you Bastard" and I'll remember that absolute epic fucking atmosphere on earth of death and being scared and losing. 




That my friend. Is what I Remember about mass effect.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

I think Bioware has an ending hidden in the game and like there are 15 bad ones and 1 great one.. some one claim they saw it and it was amazing.. supposedly you are suppose to replay it more than one.. collect almost everything  & be at 100% with everything.

A lot of work...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I think Bioware has an ending hidden in the game and like there are 15 bad ones and 1 great one.. some one claim they saw it and it was amazing.. supposedly you are suppose to replay it more than one.. collect almost everything  & be at 100% with everything.
> 
> A lot of work...



There is no such ending.

The game itself has been extensively data-mined.

If this perfect "Golden" ending would have existed,it would have been all over  YouTube 5 days ago.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> There is no such ending.
> 
> The game itself has been extensively data-mined.
> 
> If this perfect "Golden" ending would have existed,it would have been all over  YouTube 5 days ago.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was an ending mentioning on how a Man tells the story of Shepard to a child


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I got it. And my EMS was just 4300.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

I think that scene plays in all of the endings.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> It was an ending mentioning on how a Man tells the story of Shepard to a child



Dude freaking spoilers please....


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

my bad.. I was wondering if it was real or not? Supposely it is or supposely its not... it hasn't been confirmed


----------



## Rios (Mar 10, 2012)

Its very real but I doubt its the best one because

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didnt see Shepard getting out of the rubble and thats supposedly the best ending you can get. Though the old man did say that he will tell another story, which may or may not imply that Shepard survives. I like how open to interpretation everything is.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree. Given that the old man was ready to tell another story, it opens up the possibity of more endings (or them fixing the endings by keeping the mass relays in the other 2 endings.)

They could also give us closure. Everyone would be pleased if they did those two things, and the ending opened up that possibilty, so it shouldn't be a problem incorporating it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 10, 2012)

Crazy: Spoiler tags are olver rated. Now for more spoilers, Kanassa style...

I CAN SEE THE FUTURE!... CELL OBTAINS HIS PERFECT FORM! YOU'RE A DRAGONBORN IN SKYRIM! JOHN MARSTON DIES! SHEPPARD SACRAFICES HIS/HER LIFE! DARTH VADER IS LUCKES DAD! VOLDEMORE KILLS SNAPE! YOU'RE THE ORIGINAL BIG DADDY! RYU SUSAKU IS THE NEW CAPTAIN FALCON! KITE AND BLACKROSE MEET UP AT THE END! LEONARDO DICAPRIO IS THE MENTAL PATIENT! ADMIRAL ANDERSON SUCCUMBS TO WOUNDS INFLICTED BY SHEPPARD! AVATAR IS A FOUR HOUR LONG VERSION OF POCAHATOS! DALE IS KILLED BY RANDOM STRAY ZOMBIE DESPITE HAVING A GUN AND IS SHOT BY RICK BUT IN THE COMIC HE WAS BITTEN AND WAS KILLED BY ANDREA! GOHAN IS THE STRONGGEST IN THE UNIVERSE BUT STILL DOESN'T DO CRAP!

There you go. Spoilers


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Everything up to that part was absolutely amazing. I would be fine with the endings if the relays were only destroyed in the destruction ending like the catalyst said... but he lied. Apparently they blow up no matter what. That is my biggest problem with the endings. I could always use closure, but that doesn't bug me as much as that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't lie.

"Releasing the energy of the crucible will end the cycle, but it will also destroy the mass relays."

No matter which option you pick you are releasing the energy of the crucible. He says it after the destruction because that is the lowest ending you can get and the default option.  Bio ware just decided not to adjust it for when other options became available and left that line in the same place.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Mar 10, 2012)

For people still upset about ME3's endings. This comment might give you some ease. From the same developer who wrote Mordin and a lot of ME3 side quests.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Fan Question: _A'ight, you don't have to answer this if you don't want too, but is every ending you losing? The one I read was the mass relays being destroyed or somesuch, I didn't dig too deep but it sounded like the reapers got rid of effective FTL travel._

Dev response: *That's one way to look at it. Another way to look at it is that the galaxy is free from the specially limited technology that the Reapers have been using to guide evolution from time before memory. 

My boss talks about Leningrad after WW2. A whole lotta dead people. A whole lotta buildings knocked down. The war really kicked the crap out of it. 

I went to Saint Petersburg (aka Leningrad) back in 2004. It's a gorgeous city full of vibrant people, wonderful art, great food (and sure, crime, pollution, poverty, and all the bad stuff, too). From the end of the war, that's, what, 60 years? 

A lot of planets are going to be looking like Leningrad at the end of ME3. That doesn't mean that they lost, and it doesn't mean that they've been destroyed forever. *


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When you put it that way... it isn't such a bad idea. Instead of being limited to mass effect drives, organics and synthetics can carve their own future and their own path of evolution.

It still doesn't solve the problem that Earth is incredibly small for all of the races.




Man adept was so much fun. Infiltrator seems boring in comparison 

I think I might just save the other classes for online and do another adept run.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

Needs more gameplay talk 

I want to try a few things differently this adept playthrough but I think I found a perfect mix. Mattock is perfect for the adept because it is lightweight and the phalanx was a great choice for its balance. Liara in an adept's party is a must because of the biotic combos. With Liara and Kaidan you can pull off some serious biotic combos. I stuck with Garrus and Liara throughout most of it because of Garrus' overload, proximity mine, and concussive shot occasionally. With overload I was easily able to pull off some more biotic combos. I rarely used stasis because I couldn't find the proper situation for it though.

I was able to rape Harvesters easily. Brutes went down in a few seconds. Banshees were bitches but all they really needed was some heavy biotics and they went down within 30 seconds. Assault troops were fodder to my AoE. Chain overload and then a biotic combo put pretty much any centurion squad down in seconds. If enemies were spread out I still had armor piercing ammo and warp ammo on my assault rifle, so they went down easily. 

All in all my adept was pretty damn successful. I managed to combo an enemy higher than a giant was able to hit you in Skyrim when you were level one. I wish I was recording that 


Biotic God 

Come to think of it, I rarely used Throw and Pull. It was all about dat Singularity and Warp. I think I'll give it a shot this time around.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Think of it more like a movie than a game.
> The ending is pretty important for a movie isn't it?



Not the same thing as it's completely seperate medium with seperate guidlines. For games (espiecially with RPG's it's not really the ending that matters. it's the journey and the experience. what are trying to do more when in a game? trying to end it as soon as possible or delving into the world experiencing it and going on a journey?

while yes the ending is supposed to be a reward, it's still the least important part of video game. character, storyline, character development, world building...etc. experiencing all of these are the key to a video game. endings are just an afterthought.

or maybe that's just my perception of games in general coming through...


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2012)

I did my insanity run on my sentinel. Carnifex/w scope and overload/warp spam. Liara and Kaidan made an excellent and balanced group. Since I want to mix up groups in the next playthrough, I guess I'll go vanguard on normal. I decided to go from my best playthrough (main) to my worst possible import.

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2012)

As if any of that is going to affect the end.  You enjoying it Hana? I can't bring myself to play the game agian.. I can't even look at it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2012)

I still love my main Infiltrator, especially when she's sexing up Liara. 

Best game EVAR. Especially that KaidanxMShep romance.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So there's no way to save Moridn/Thane?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> As if any of that is going to affect the end.  *You enjoying it Hana? I can't bring myself to play the game agian.. I can't even look at it*.



Maybe we will get a "Broken Steel"-style DLC ending for Mass Effect 3 !

But yeah,despite me liking some parts of the ending..it literally killed all the desire I had to ever replay the series again.

Damn.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane was bound to die regardless. If KL didn't stab him he would have died from Keplar's disease not too long after that.

I think it's impossible to save Mordin though.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

The ending is not the game god!! Its like people only played like 5 minutes of the game at the ending... 

The game is fantastic... I really excited to replay this because of the in creditable AI experience.

If you are an experience gamer.. a terrible ending is probably the last thing you care about when everything else is top-notch...

but hey.. lets talk about how retarded Fallout 3 ending was.. did I see fans scream raging over that....

Its a ton of games with awesome journey and a terrible ending... if you are so frustrated over the ending.. I do question did you actually play the game attentively.

I seen people telling others not to buy the game because of the ending yet forget to mention the music, build up, epic moments.. and these same people screaming on joyous occasions of COD MW3 yet that game is recycle material from MW... yet they want to burn this game with a torch


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2012)

Did anyone actually play the Multiplayer for the galactic readiness?

I'm up to like 80% so far.


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2012)

The Boss said:


> As if any of that is going to affect the end.  You enjoying it Hana? I can't bring myself to play the game agian.. I can't even look at it.



I absolutely refuse to let that shitty last 5 minutes of the game ruin what has been one of my favorite gaming experiences ever. Still my friends even commented on how depressed I looked today. 

Definitely taking a break though for a day or two before I start on my worst import playthrough. It might make me feel better to just let the reapers win one.


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2012)

Hana said:


> I absolutely refuse to let that shitty last 5 minutes of the game ruin what has been one of my favorite gaming experiences ever.



Perhaps the only sensible comment from the only sensible person in this entire thread.


----------



## trollface (Mar 10, 2012)

Heres my expert gamer opinion on the game as a whole;
Gameplay:9
Graphics:9 and a half
Storyline:8

Gameplay was awesome, and they introduced new mechanics well like rolling, but god damnit, i cant count the number of headshots i missed because some other mob came by and the autoaim screwed with my shot. Didnt help that autoaim seemed to aim at the wrong target everytime i went to aim either. Autoaim needs to die.

Graphics were awesome, but i cant give it a perfect 10 just cause some of the bugs like people going invisible and stuff.

As for storyline, that ending cost the rating a whole point. Maybe it shoulda been two points for a rating of 7, the ending is what playing for storyline is all about. But ill be generous for them salvaging somewhat of a decent ending. They go down to an 8 for plotholes. Storyline is not consistent with me1.

Game is still fun and worth playing again. I cant wait to rerun on insanity with my engineer.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

trollface said:


> Heres my expert gamer opinion on the game as a whole;
> Gameplay:9
> Graphics:9 and a half
> Storyline:8
> ...



Thanks for the nice review


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2012)

My official head cannon about the endings!


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Whenever Shepard was in a dream throughout the game, his/her movement was considerably slowed while chasing the phantom child. The movement after being hit by Harbinger is at the same pace, we're just supposed to attribute it to Shepard being injured.
> 
> When Shepard reaches the child in the dreams, the child goes up in flames. The last dream also shows Shepard with the child and both of them going up in flames. This makes me feel it's foreshadowing that 'If you choose to go with the child, you will fail'. You have to stick to your guns about destroying The Reapers once and for all, even if it means sacrificing the synthetic life for the good of the galaxy as a whole. A conversation with Garrus shortly after The Citadel attack also references this, he basically asks if you would have been able to shoot VS or not. Sacrificing few to save the many.
> 
> Everything I keep reading points more and more to the fact this is an internal test of Shepard's personal resolve/attempted indoctrination by Harbinger and that we haven't fought the real final battle yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2012)

Just beat the game

i don't really have a problem with the ending

matches the tone of the game and serise perfectly

Overall this is with out a doubt one of the best games ever made.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

Hana said:


> My official head cannon about the endings!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Do it Bioware. I prefer this + a DLC ending over what you have.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

I just realized something:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It really was a hallucination. In the secret ending Shepard is *still in London*. You can't just teleport there since Shepard "canonically" died in the endings. What does this mean? There's is a *high* percentage it really was a hullicination.




Hope = restored.


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Do it Bioware. I prefer this + a DLC ending over what you have.



It makes so much fucking sense!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Think about it. Why would the paragon ending (the choice bathed in blue) be the image of the Illusive Man controlling the reapers? The renegade choice showcasing Anderson destroying the reapers in red? The way its presented makes destroying the reapers the most undesirable. In the other two endings Shepard is dead, and the reapers are alive. 

They win.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

Once you actually think about it, everything makes perfect sense. It's almost true considering the secret ending.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2012)

Hana said:


> My official head cannon about the endings!



This would be fucking ingenious if they actually went with it...hell as Awesome said it would even make sense


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been reading that a lot of people saying there are plotholes all through the game.. like at the beginning... they are asking why is Shepard in the position he is in... wasn't this the result from arrival dlc ?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

Not only that but...


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Kitten Tactics on Bioware Forums said:
			
		

> I have compiled some of the evidence here. What's missing/wrong?
> 
> -The endgame scenario is Indoctrination/Manipulation from the Reapers (Harbinger) trying to force you into choosing to let the Reapers live. Shepard is not awake during the final scenes.
> 
> ...






Oh wow. The evidence for this being a hullicination makes much more sense than the ending does. Now I am going to hope this is the case.

@Byrdman: The only plotholes that occur are during the endings. There are no other plotholes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I've been reading that a lot of people saying there are plotholes all through the game.. like at the beginning... they are asking why is Shepard in the position he is in... wasn't this the result from arrival dlc ?



Yes...apparently some people didn't want to bother with that I guess


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Not only that but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thaat really is fucking ingenious. perfect way for there to be a DLC (preferably free) to pop up in the near future


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok I just want to make sure.. also did anyone hear the rumor about Ashley being a Tranny or was that a hoax cause I romance her


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

It's also noteworthy how after you beat the game, your decisions during that time period do not matter and you are reverted to your save file before you...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attacked TIM's base. Possibly because the ending is extended ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Not only that but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that dose make sense


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

Luckily I backed up my autosave so I can load it up right before the final choices 

I'm not going to review the game proper until there is some confirmation. If there is no confirmation within two weeks I'll write it.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wait, so there's an ending where Shepard survives? I destroyed the Reapers and synthetic life, but I didn't see Shepard crawl out from any rubble afterwards.


----------



## Hana (Mar 10, 2012)

Gah, there is so much evidence to support this theory. I am becoming way too excited.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard is in space when he has to make his decision, with no helmet on. When Shepard is talking to the kid on Earth, Anderson calls out to Shepard and a loud reaper noise can be heard. The same thing happened to Paul Grayson when he was being indoctrinated in the third novel.


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2012)

god is it a pain in the ass to play on insanity without any upgrades on the first play through 

i die way too often charging in with my biotic charge , still it kicks ass pwning the crap out of the enemy :3


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 10, 2012)

Koppachino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so there's an ending where Shepard survives? I destroyed the Reapers and synthetic life, but I didn't see Shepard crawl out from any rubble afterwards.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In order to see it you need to beat ME3 once, than import that save game and go through it again.  Be sure to pick the Destroy option and than wait for the credits to finish.  






			
				Muk said:
			
		

> god is it a pain in the ass to play on insanity without any upgrades on the first play through
> 
> i die way too often charging in with my biotic charge , still it kicks ass pwning the crap out of the enemy :3



Its more entertaining that way.  Right now I am doing an insanity run an import from ME3 with everything unlocked and I am just rolling right through everything.  I sometimes check to make sure that it isn't on easy.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 10, 2012)

This is so fucking appropriate i cannt even tell you how much i agree with everything he says


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33tJx8iy0A&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 10, 2012)

Those videos stopped being funny years ago


----------



## Awesome (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anybody know how to no-clip this game? 

There are doors behind a wall on the bottom floor of the normandy right next to the elevator. Go to the right or left of it once you get down there and you can hear the doors open. I wonder what's behind them


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can save him


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just make sure you kill Wrex in ME1 and destroy the data for the genophage cure in ME2

You can convince or persuade Mordin to sabotage the cure in ME3


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2012)

Only two missions left - not sure if I feel like doing all of the Galaxy at War stuff up to 100% or save it for my new game+ insanity run. 

Also been looking at the Art of Mass Effect Universe book. Very, very awesome.

Though someone on the art team clearly has a tentacle fetish. Every single race or character design has some prototype with long tendrils, whether it be part of the body or in clothing.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only two missions left - not sure if I feel like doing all of the Galaxy at War stuff up to 100% or save it for my new game+ insanity run.



Apparently the Galaxy at War rating slowly goes down if you don't constantly play the multiplayer. I started my 2nd play through after I got to 100% and now my rating is down to 95% after only a day of not playing online  I wouldn't have a problem with that, but I play on the xbox and you have to pay for online stuff and I don't really play that many online games for consoles (Used the 2 day free pass you get), so paying a monthly fee just to keep my rating at 100% is a real bummer.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

I have no idea what class to play in my Renegade playthrough. So far the Vanguard looks like the most interesting choice........because he doesnt have grenades, he is the grenade HAH!!!!!!


----------



## trollface (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol angry hitler

But ya know what really miffed me about me3? The fact that fucking traynor didnt get it on with mah mansheps. Now im gonna make a femshep and watch some hot lesbian lovins to make up for it.

OH YEA who knew about the space hampster running around on the engineering deck? I kept hearing that friend and wondering where the hell he was! I didnt even know you could catch him until like the last quarter of the game.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

She looks like Ashley. I'll never hit it.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 11, 2012)

Muk said:


> god is it a pain in the ass to play on insanity without any upgrades on the first play through
> 
> i die way too often charging in with my biotic charge , still it kicks ass pwning the crap out of the enemy :3



Speaking of insanity Vanguard runs, I started mine not a short while ago, and this is my first ever insanity run in all three games on a class I've never played before. In short, it hilarious. My general game play consist of Go Biotic Charge!!!.. Oh look a turret... critical mission failed. 
I've played both infiltrator and soldier on veteran, so this is a complete 360 of what I'm used too haha.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 11, 2012)

So I just beat the game.  I feel exhausted.  There is so much I could write about.  In the end I feel satisfied with the game overall, the journey feels like everything it should be, the atmosphere, the missions, the characters, everything feels right.  Throughout the game I was nervous I never wanted to make a wrong decision, I never wanted to regret something in the end.  I laughed, I raged, I nearly cried, basically the whole gambit of emotions.  I felt something for so many of the characters that I encountered.  It says something about the game that I cared deeply for even the characters that were introduced in this game.  

Epic is a cliched term, an overused term, but it does apply to this game and this series.  You certainly feel like the whole galaxy is riding on you, trillions of lives, whole civilizations.  In the end I at least felt like I was fighting for everything, my friends, my family, all those that had been lost in the end.

I'm sure some of the things I'm writing are somewhat off the high of just finishing the game.

The ending is not exactly what I expected, for the most part I was able to avoid these spoilers, I knew you would have a choice, and for the most part I thought it was depressing, but it also fit into the game.  I would like to add that the theories that have been pushed around about the ending I think really makes me like that scenario, I also think I made the wrong decision in the end.  

The scene after the credits was a unnecessary, they could have done that a lot better. It's better to just believe it didn't happen.  

I enjoyed this game immensely, I would give it around a 9.8 or so.  It is the culmination of what I believe to be the best trilogy ever in games, as well as one of the best series ever created, certainly in this generation.  

I really don't see what everyone is complaining about in this game other than the ending maybe not being what they pictured.  The story overall is not that far fetched or filled with plotholes, unless you are talking about how some of the lore of the game is retconned which to me is not that big of deal considering a lot of it was done in order to make the gameplay better.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

There were *no* plot holes. Until the ending. If it is the ending. Which I hope it isn't


----------



## Neji (Mar 11, 2012)

Omg drunk Tali, so hilarious .. I seriously needed that, I felt so bad cause

*Spoiler*: __ 



I got Miranda, killed and she was my romance too 




emergency injection tube... emergency...injection tube.. I think that's just a straw Tali


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I know that feel Neji. Tali was my love interest the previous game. Not only did I dump her, I killed her whole race and made her commit suicide.

Dick move, amirite?


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> She looks like Ashley. I'll never hit it.



 She looks nothing like Ashley. Don't insult my lovely Sam like that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Neji said:


> Omg drunk Tali, so hilarious .. I seriously needed that, I felt so bad cause
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



you can get Miranda killed how?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> or maybe that's just my perception of games in general coming through...



The perception it's any different from any other media in story telling is troubling it follows the same rules just interactive.
It's the only reason it was a trilogy anyway I mean what's popular?
LOTR 3 movies.
original starwars 3 movies.
Hell even books do that.(yes I know books did it first, but not the point)

it follows the same rule very obviously most especially for mass effect.
The ending is part of the resolution very important that it's satisfactory.
You are talking about experiencing things however the ending is most important for remembering as it will stick in your mind the most.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh also calling it the oldman is a descendant of shepard.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

The ending is in no way conclusive. There will be one more story, almost 100% sure of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> The ending is in no way conclusive. There will be one more story, almost 100% sure of it.



A DLC called the aftermath(or something along those lines) that you have to pay for. 
I'd be okay with that.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I would also be okay with seeing a funeral service for Shepard.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

awwww like they did with the Warden in DA :33


----------



## Neji (Mar 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you can get Miranda killed how?



*Spoiler*: __ 



She asked me to access Alliance intel. I was like nah, I need all of the attention on the Reapers. Due to that, I never warned her about Kai Leng and she died :/


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She should have died regardless. In my playthrough the only person this assassin killed was that Salarian captain(since Thane died in the suicide mission). Not engaging at all. They should have made him kill at least one of your formal crew no matter if you have Thane or not.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHyivHMB2Ms&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


The missions are amazing in this game, The Krogan temple? outstanding.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Gives you tons of credits too.

I think I finished the game with nearly 900k. At least in the second one the upgrades costed A LOT.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Who thinks Javik is by far the best new character.

He's a bitter old bastard..but he is awesome as well..


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Didnt like him that much. Shepard should not be able to influence him that easily. He has a clear Renegade mentality, it'll be awesome if he was in constant conflict with Paragon Shepard but it happened only briefly in the beginning.

The best characters are, of course, the ones the devs put the most work into. This time around they are Liara and Garrus.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Just finished the game, took me 35 hours but then I was savouring it I guess. Fantastic game let down slightly by a bad ending.Yes it has a bad ending , so many people ranting on so many forums can't ALL be wrong.But not so bad as to lower the quality of the entire game that much.It's still a brilliant game , best combat in the entire series.I played vanguard and apart from not being able to experiment with too many weapons , I loved every second of it.Catching up with all the old squad mates was fun and many of those meeting were exactly like i'd thought they would be.

The game has its lows , like linear gameplay and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



only one hub world


 but the missions ( even the side missions) are so good that you can get past all that. What you can't get past is the ending , it will no doubt disappoint you a bit.

The ending sucked , not enough to ruin the entire game ( I plan to replay this multiple times) but my main problems with it were that :


*Spoiler*: __ 



1)same cut scene for all three endings, with only slight changes. In essence the difference between the endings is only in your imagination , the game doesn't show you anything different.okay, it shows slight differences , but not much.

2)After playing 3 games and vesting so much time into the crew members' characters , why Bioware would keep a majority of them out of the ending is beyond me.Earlier when the rumours of a bad ending were coming in most people were scared of the "bad" ending where their crew mates died.Bioware made it worse , the crew members were IGNORED. The final cutscene shows you only a few of them , you have no idea what happened to the rest , or to the ME2 squad mates like Wrex , etc .

3)What's up with the "tell me another story..." shit in the end ? what a mindfuck  It was just weird




Having said that , I had a hell of a time playing ME3 , and my top highs were 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1)The Tuchanka mission - best in the entire series.
2)Mordin , Thane  Their deaths were legendary
3)Grunt almost-dies scene - that alone made the game worth buying
4)Jack 
5)Rannoch story and targeting a freaking reaper 




I can understand how ME3 let down a lot of fans , but then some of it I'm sure is because we spent years sitting at home and building up the ending in our heads.It was bound to fall short of such sky high expectations.Having said that ,the linear plotline and the abysmal ending did reduce the role playing nature of ME3 and such brought it closer to an action adventure shooter. And I'm sure a lot of people will be enjoying the multi player more than they did single player campaign.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2012)

Vanguard is so good in this game

Charge+Nova


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Vanguard is so good in this game
> 
> Charge+Nova



NOVA  , abso-fucking-lutely awesome !


----------



## Neji (Mar 11, 2012)

I like to think of the ending similar to Gurren Lagann's. Makes me feel just a bit better.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The old man telling the story at the end was Shepard talking to the kid, looking up to the stars.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Neji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The old man telling the story at the end was Shepard talking to the kid, looking up to the stars.




*Spoiler*: __ 



But Shepard dies . I guess it could be Shepard's descendant of some age


----------



## Neji (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He falls into the Catalyst and disintegrates. One of the options was that he will die and "control" the reapers. Kind of hints that even in death, he will exist. It is possible that in synthesis, he and the Catalyst may have synthesized and become eternal figures.  



Ending was way to bland. I wanna take it up to my own interpretation so I won't be pissed off. 7AM and can't even fucking sleep cause idk what to think/feel right now.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















What is so bad about the endings? You saved the all the races in our galaxy. You ended a cycle of death that started millions of years ago.
You didn't do all this for shepard, you did it for the mass effect universe. For the characters and races you love.

Do you think Shepard spent even a second thinking about his own future? No. Neither did the crew of the Normandy.

They all sacrificed their lives for a greater good and succeeded.



When everything you want is to settle down and get old with your love interest...you are probably not the right person to save the universe.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Screw this, I want to just kill people.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Neji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He falls into the Catalyst and disintegrates. One of the options was that he will die and "control" the reapers. Kind of hints that even in death, he will exist. It is possible that in synthesis, he and the Catalyst may have synthesized and become eternal figures.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The little boy cut scene is there irrespective of what choice you take. In the "Anderson-option" where you destroy the reapers , there's no synthesis or disintegration of any kind. There's a plain old explosion , and a bit later we see the citadel blow up. Logic dictates that Shepard couldn't have survived that. So he can't be the guy with the little boy.But the little boy cut scene still plays.

What you're suggesting is possible , but improbable ,at least to me.






Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



oh , but you don't know that , the ending cut scene doesn't show you fate of most of the others. Did they sacrifice their lives to save the galaxy or did they live happily ever after ?? I wanted to know , Bioware denied me that.

That's why it's a shitty ending.

Probably keeping it all back for a dlc


----------



## Neji (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm just gonna do my Shepard and my crew mates the favor and have everyone die in the Collector base in ME2.

@Tandaradei

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did I really save the Galaxy? Did I really save all the races? All that work, curing the Genophage, saving Ranoch, for what? Just so that everyone can go back to the stone age? No tech, no Mass relays. All we have to show is "Hey look we glow a little now how awesome." To me, all the races I knew and loved are gone. All my favorite crew members which I knew and loved. Tali and Garrus who I now regret taking with my on the final assault, obliterated by Harbinger. The Catalyst said, no matter what the cycle will end. There are no longer humans, or turians, or geth, or reapers. Everybody is the same, no diversity in that. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> =
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In my ending I saw the Reapers deactivating. If they did that on Earth, that means its the same everywhere else. Guess what that means, rebuilding, new rules now that many different species are trapped far away from their homeworlds, attempts to invent a new form of space travel. 




Point is, its not hard to imagine all that. If you are so good at imagining your own ending I dont see why you cant see anything after the endings the game offers. While I do think there is more to the ending, I dont believe everything should be spoon fed.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 11, 2012)

Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! Someone else who understands the ending. The moment I played Mass Effect 1 and saw that Shepard barely survived the fight with Saren-Sovereign Hybrid, and the beginning of Mass Effect 2, I KNEW Shepard would NOT survive the end of his story.

Stargazer is likely a descendent of someone on the Normandy that knew Shepard. Since the person was male, any hot Liara Action wouldn't be fitting, and since the canon Shepard is male to my knowledge, you assume if Stargazer is related to Shepard, they're the child of Ashley or Diana or one of the other human females male Shepard can court.

I know a lot of people are disappointed by the ending, how did you think it would end? This is what happens when you worry about a MULTIPLAYER. The main story is ALWAYS SACRAFICED. Look at Bioshock 2 if you don't believe me. Red Dead Redemption didn't have a multiplayer at first, that was later made into a DLC. Either way, Shepards story is OVER. If another Mass Effect game is made, the main character will not be Shepard. I'm hoping it'll be about the Rachni Wars or the First Contact War.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 11, 2012)

Neji said:


> @Tandaradei
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



For what you ask?

For the future of the galaxy and for all the races who live and those who are yet to discover space travel or even technology.


Everyone who fell in this war died for something worth dying for. And that's the beauty in the endings.

It's not for how it ended, it's for what is yet to happen.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In my ending I saw the Reapers deactivating. If they did that on Earth, that means its the same everywhere else. Guess what that means, rebuilding, new rules now *that many different species are trapped far away from their homeworlds*, attempts to invent a new form of space travel.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali  after the Quarians finally regain Rannoch , she'll never be able to go back home. 






> Point is, its not hard to imagine all that. If you are so good at imagining your own ending I dont see why you cant see anything after the endings the game offers. While I do think there is more to the ending, I dont believe everything should be spoon fed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is a video game , we played it because we wanted the graphic representation of a story. I get your point somewhat , but seems like Bioware is leaving ALL of it up to the gamer's imagination. That is unfair because we spent days and weeks playing through the games getting vested in the character's stories, so we'd like to know what actually happens to them in the end and not just make up whatever we like in our heads and be satisfied.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But we do know what happens to the major cast. Yes it is crappy and yes I do want something more but the outlines are put. We see what happens to Shepard(most of it), we see what happens to Normandy and its crew, we see what happens to the Reapers. Its a straight thought process from there, pretty logical what to expect from the rest of the races, species, etc. 

I understand what you want, most likely something like the Dragon Age ending where we learn what happens with each major character. But thats why there is such a huge uncertainty. It all seems too unfinished and I suspect its not Bioware's fault. They do have something prepared, have some faith.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can understand the anger some people might feel.

Bioware never prepared us for such heavy sacrifices. mass effect always gave us the chance to get out alive and even keep all our friends alive.
Mass effect was never really about death or sacrifice, it was never bittersweet. Until now. and that's the only problem


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Remember Kaidan/Ashley. Bioware is very prepared to do that, the second game kind of spoiled us with the "no one left behind" option though.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> we see what happens to Normandy and its crew




*Spoiler*: __ 



But we don't.We just see the Normandy , Joker and /or one other crew mate.
The rest were not on board Normandy remember ? Shepard talked to them just before the final fight began.They were on the ground , fighting the reapers. For all we know , they could ALL be dead. Which I do NOT have a problem with , I just want to know what happened from their perspective.

(Though I have to point out a plot hole here. Ashley whom I chose to go with me in the final fight , miraculously appears beside Joker in the final cut scene ? How the hell ? She should have been killed when I was running for the conduit , if she wasn't she should have joined me on the Citadel.Or at the very least she should still be on Earth , how did she get back on Normandy ?

See these are the things that needed to be explained .)






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



YESS , this was exactly what I would have liked. But I would have even settled for something midway of this and the ME3 ending.






Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're missing the point in all of your posts .Them dying would've been a fitting ending , I agree but my issue is not that we didn't get the "happily ever after ". My issue is that we got nothing. We NEVER found out what happened to the majority of the guys that were on my crew for 3 games.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Vanguard is so good in this game
> 
> Charge+Nova



you know what's even better? charge + stasis bubble + nova combo :3

so much damage 

you can 1 shot anything that has shields on them on insanity with this combo :3


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 11, 2012)

has anyone thought that future DLCs will answer many of the questions about what happened to the crew and so forth?


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> has anyone thought that future DLCs will answer many of the questions about what happened to the crew and so forth?



you're probably right..they held back on that stuff knowing fans will clamour for them after playing the game, and so they'll release it as a dlc and make some more money off it


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT

TALI
IS

*Spoiler*: __ 



AN ADMIRAL? 
OH WOWZERS


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

I doubt Bioware is releasing any post ending DLC though. Iv'e been on the BSN and there are a lot of theories about how the endings

*Spoiler*: __ 



are really indoctrination hallucinations and the true ending is the one where shepard actually lives by rejecting the indoctrination when you choose the destroy the reapers ending.
Ultimately the main problem I have with the endings is that the reapers accomplish their goal no matter what. Technology is wiped out throughout the galaxy or all the mass relays are destroyed(possibly killing everyone in the systems they occupy). Even in the secret stargazer ending you see humanity is still not advanced at all in the future.
The Galaxy took a collosal L


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending was really dissapointing :/

But I found cool theory about it that would make it completely awesome and mindblowing:


Basically it details how Shepard was in fact in indoctrinated in the end and that the Catalyst was manipulating Shepard into not choosing the "destroy the Reapers" -ending. Even the colors are inverted there, the Illusive Man has the Paragon colors while Anderson has the Renegade colors. 

And note that the other two endings have Reapers surviving and Shepard does not appear to be alive in the end. But when he destroyes the Reapers he seems to be alive, maybe breaking out of Reapers' control? Did he even manage to get to the Citadel yet? Is he still on Earth?

I just hope it ends up being true, but I don't know if BioWare really could be this ingenious... And even if it doesn't I'll just pretend it's true since it's over 9000 times better than the one we have now.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a really wild theory and not at all cool IMO but that would explain the otherwise inexplicable :



> It explains how even the crew who were wounded with you near the portal in London ended up on the Normandy, and even why the Normandy was leaving Earth in the first place



Personally I think Bioware simply fucked up. The end seems super rushed .


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

No post-game DLC.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I assume the people I saved throughout all three games, are still alive. That was the point of saving earth, least that's how I view the ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> THANK YOU! Someone else who understands the ending. The moment I played Mass Effect 1 and saw that Shepard barely survived the fight with Saren-Sovereign Hybrid, and the beginning of Mass Effect 2, I KNEW Shepard would NOT survive the end of his story.
> 
> Stargazer is likely a descendent of someone on the Normandy that knew Shepard. Since the person was male, any hot Liara Action wouldn't be fitting, and since the canon Shepard is male to my knowledge, you assume if Stargazer is related to Shepard, they're the child of Ashley or Diana or one of the other human females male Shepard can court.
> 
> I know a lot of people are disappointed by the ending, how did you think it would end? This is what happens when you worry about a MULTIPLAYER. The main story is ALWAYS SACRAFICED. Look at Bioshock 2 if you don't believe me. Red Dead Redemption didn't have a multiplayer at first, that was later made into a DLC. Either way, Shepards story is OVER. If another Mass Effect game is made, the main character will not be Shepard. I'm hoping it'll be about the Rachni Wars or the First Contact War.


Spoilers please....and Bioshock 2 had two seperate DEVS working on it. The single player was not sacrificed. And Red Dead came out of the box with Multiplayer...as I even played my review copy two weeks before the game came out with mulitplayer on the disk.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 11, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Spoilers please....and Bioshock 2 had two seperate DEVS working on it. The single player was not sacrificed. And Red Dead came out of the box with Multiplayer...as I even played my review copy two weeks before the game came out with mulitplayer on the disk.



I think Head Master Dumbledore say it best with: The prophecy forgot to mention this day, when I knocked your ass back to Gandolf the Gray!

Please, the single player not sacraficed? Bull crap it wasn't. Compare the story mode of 1 and 2. You see there are a TON of sacrafices left and right. No back tracking, the decent (not supreme like the first one) story telling, the over broke system in the multiplayer. How was the sub par story mode good? I mean there was no final boss battle unlike part 1, which is also where ME3 failed.

I know for fact RDR didn't have multiplayer because i and a friend had a copy at launch. You're full of guff dude.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is an idea for a DLC - retaking Omega.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I think Head Master Dumbledore say it best with: The prophecy forgot to mention this day, when I knocked your ass back to Gandolf the Gray!
> 
> Please, the single player not sacraficed? Bull crap it wasn't. Compare the story mode of 1 and 2. You see there are a TON of sacrafices left and right. No back tracking, the decent (not supreme like the first one) story telling, the over broke system in the multiplayer. How was the sub par story mode good? I mean there was no final boss battle unlike part 1, which is also where ME3 failed.
> 
> I know for fact RDR didn't have multiplayer because i and a friend had a copy at launch. You're full of guff dude.



It was still done by a different team. The multiplayer team was not done by the single player team. Get mad at the teams separate but neither were sacrificed. 

And Mass Effect 3 was better then 1 and 2 in just about every way. 
Finally, yes Red Dead did have Multiplayer. Go check reviews, can see multiplayer mentioned. Hell can check my review where I show Multiplayer footage off. 

In the words of DMX. "You looking real real stupid brah"


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Sedaiv you should really be using spoiler tags


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

>Story telling in ME1
>Supreme

Confirmed for trolling.


----------



## Neji (Mar 11, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I think Head Master Dumbledore say it best with: The prophecy forgot to mention this day, when I knocked your ass back to Gandolf the Gray!
> 
> Please, the single player not sacraficed? Bull crap it wasn't. Compare the story mode of 1 and 2. You see there are a TON of sacrafices left and right. No back tracking, the decent (not supreme like the first one) story telling, the over broke system in the multiplayer. How was the sub par story mode good? I mean there was no final boss battle unlike part 1, which is also where ME3 failed.
> 
> I know for fact RDR didn't have multiplayer because i and a friend had a copy at launch. You're full of guff dude.


What? No final boss battle? I think you're wrong

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Marauder right before you enter the beam was a pretty serious boss


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Story telling in ME1
> >Supreme
> 
> Confirmed for trolling.



Think he is talking about Bioshock 1 to 2. His wording is just terrible.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Have replayed the game on PC (the previous playtru was on XBOX), don't buy this game, it's shit, I could write a detailed review but biofags wouldn't even bother reading it.
Do not buy the DLC either, it's a ripoff, it was obviously stuff cut from the main game and repacked as a DLC.  If you really want the prothean npc do not buy it, get the normal game and  just EDIT  your COALESCED ini,  fucking EA scumbags.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

It's beautiful
It's sooo beautiful

*Spoiler*: _mid to late game spoilers?
_ 



now I understand the Quarians O:

The Sky
It's so beautiful

NOW LEGION TRON IN MY MASS EFFECT?! 
OH YES


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Have replayed the game on PC (the previous playtru was on XBOX), don't buy this game, it's shit, I could write a detailed review but biofags wouldn't even bother reading it.
> Do not buy the DLC either, it's a ripoff, it was obviously stuff cut from the main game and repacked as a DLC.  If you really want the prothean npc do not buy it, get the normal game and  just EDIT  your COALESCED ini,  fucking EA scumbags.



The game is amazing. You just don't like the ending and the DLC. The former is an acceptable hate but it doesn't ruin the overall experience. The DLC is a problem, but once again, doesn't affect the overall game. 

An ending and DLC doesn't make it a bad game.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The game is amazing. You just don't like the ending and the DLC. The former is an acceptable hate but it doesn't ruin the overall experience. The DLC is a problem, but once again, doesn't affect the overall game.
> 
> An ending and DLC doesn't make it a bad game.



Shitty animations, bugged as fuck,  floating NPCs,  fucked up continuity and story, rigged textures, railroaded gameplay (even more so than ME2) and no real input from the player on its RPG element, reused assets, lazy development with stuff so blatantly  ripped off other games and internet,  constipating facial animations, retarded ending and a bad behaviour from the developers  on top of a Day one DLC  (stuff which by the way  was cut out of the finished product,  get a vanilla copy and edit  your gamefiles to unlock the DLC by yourself). Yeah, I'm raging at the ending... seriously, get a grip.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Everything else is subjective but........bugs? Were there that many? I cant remember a single especially frustrating bug(played it on a PC).


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Everything else is subjective but........bugs? Were there that many? I cant remember a single especially frustrating bug(played it on a PC).



Skidding and teleporting NPCs, bugged cover/aim  (how do you call  being able to hit a guy despite a wall?), flashing textures (have you noticed they load up even during cutscenes?) and an unplayable FOV, these are just some. 
This is not an indie game, this is supposed to be an AAA title,  Bioware has done what Bethsoft did with Skyrim, they put out  an unfinished product, developers need to drop this shit.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

The only bug I can think of if when Shep's head turns to the side in convos , and that wasn't too frequent. Also on PC

Surprisingly the lip sync was much better than in the demo , I don't know how that's possible but it was.For me the demo had terrible lip sync , didn't match at all.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Skidding and teleporting NPCs, bugged cover/aim  (how do you call  being able to hit a guy despite a wall?), flashing textures (have you noticed they load up even during cutscenes?) and an unplayable FOV, these are just some.
> This is not an indie game, this is supposed to be an AAA title,  Bioware has done what Bethsoft did with Skyrim, they put out  an unfinished product, developers need to drop this shit.



I am pretty sure teleporting crew members and NPC were intentionally made. Its much easier for them to catch up with you and fight alongside now.
I played a full Soldier and gotta say I had no problem with the cover. 
Also there were times when I played the game for 5+ hours and my head usually starts hurting when the FOV is unplayable. Not here. Maybe because its 3rd person or because of the many cut scenes and changes of perspective, either way I didnt have any problem with it.

I think you are exaggerating.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

Never experienced the skidding and teleporting NPCs.

Bugged cover aim? I have no clue what you're talking about. The cover system worked great. The only reason you would be able to shoot enemies through walls is if you had the modification to your gun. 

I remember having flashing textures, but it only happened once and stopped after I restarted the game.

I agree, the FOV is shit. That isn't a bug though.

The animations were great unless you're talking about some of those non-combat walking animations. Those are really shit 

No real input on the player? Not really sure what you're implying here. You have more choices in this game compared to the others regarding major decisions (except for the ending, which we can all agree was bullshit.) There are a lot more "RPG" elements in this game compared to ME2. The more diverse skill tree and the heavily improved weapon / item system basically proves that. No, there is no diablo type weapon system like in ME1, but there are a lot more weapons in this game compared to ME2 and the whole weapon system works much better. It's like a perfect hybrid of ME1 and ME2 gameplay wise. 

The facial animations at times were shit, I don't disagree. For the most part they were good, but they really fucked up on some of them (Joker especially, IMO.)

The DLC thing seems to be more EA's fault though. I have absolutely no doubt EA had a part in that - Bioware would have never done this before Dragon Age, and they didn't. It was only when they joined EA they started it. Bioware has a lot of power regarding the game itself and how it is made, but EA still holds power regarding DLC and things of that nature. Should the game suffer just because of DLC? It doesn't ruin the experience. Just blame Bioware and EA.

The thing about things stolen from the internet? Yea, that was bullshit. I'll agree. The last photo seems more inspirational than stolen though. The setting was similar but the design of it all was different.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> *I am pretty sure teleporting crew members and NPC were intentionally made. Its much easier for them to catch up with you and fight alongside now.*


These are pathfinding errors, also known as bugs, now if you like your crewmates to pass tru solid matter like they are  ghosts, suit yourself.


Rios said:


> I played a full Soldier and gotta say I had no problem with the cover.


If you program a corridor shooter and you manage to mess up the gunning part you got a big deal at hand. I'm  talking about the system working 2 out of 3 times and  still hitting  despite the wall  (please, note I haven't even addressed the space bar issue).



Rios said:


> Also there were times when I played the game for 5+ hours and my head usually starts hurting when the FOV is unplayable. Not here. Maybe because its 3rd person or because of the many cut scenes and changes of perspective, either way I didnt have any problem with it.


Which just screams lazy development, you can't  create a 3rd person  action game with that FOV especially one with as many cutscenes as ME3, the human brain tries to process  every detail on the screen and since your vision is blocked it results in a massive headache.


Rios said:


> I think you are exaggerating.


No, I'm not. People screaming 11/10 GOTY (even in this thread) are.




Awesome said:


> Never experienced the skidding and teleporting NPCs.
> 
> Bugged cover aim? I have no clue what you're talking about. The cover system worked great. The only reason you would be able to shoot enemies through walls is if you had the modification to your gun.


You can just google them on youtube, I'm not the only person with them.



Awesome said:


> I remember having flashing textures, but it only happened once and stopped after I restarted the game.


It's way more evident on XBOX, I have to admit,  even if on PC some textures are flat out low res.



Awesome said:


> I agree, the FOV is shit. That isn't a bug though.


I concur.



Awesome said:


> The animations were great unless you're talking about some of those non-combat walking animations. Those are really shit


Animation is the thing that stands out the most, they are  horrible.  There is no discussion on this matter. Some scenes are demential from how bad they are animated. The sex scenes (if you have to add homosexual content at least do it in a fashionable matter), the walking animations, the feca...*facial ones.



Awesome said:


> No real input on the player? Not really sure what you're implying here. You have more choices in this game compared to the others regarding major decisions (except for the ending, which we can all agree was bullshit.) There are a lot more "RPG" elements in this game compared to ME2. The more diverse skill tree and the heavily improved weapon / item system basically proves that. No, there is no diablo type weapon system like in ME1, but there are a lot more weapons in this game compared to ME2 and the whole weapon system works much better. It's like a perfect hybrid of ME1 and ME2 gameplay wise.


No it's not. They took the good elements (the RPG ones) of ME1 and streamlined them in ME2 (so they could make a corridor shooter) then they streamlined even further and made ME3. Role playing is not about  deciding what colour the final explosion should be. You want a good example of  choices & consequences? Play Alpha Protocol (which is a shit game but a great RPG)



Awesome said:


> The facial animations at times were shit, I don't disagree. For the most part they were good, but they really fucked up on some of them (Joker especially, IMO.)
> 
> The DLC thing seems to be more EA's fault though. I have absolutely no doubt EA had a part in that - Bioware would have never done this before Dragon Age, and they didn't. It was only when they joined EA they started it. Bioware has a lot of power regarding the game itself and how it is made, but EA still holds power regarding DLC and things of that nature. Should the game suffer just because of DLC? It doesn't ruin the experience. Just blame Bioware and EA.


It ruins the experience if stuff was cut from the main game, and it was. 


Awesome said:


> The thing about things stolen from the internet? Yea, that was bullshit. I'll agree. The last photo seems more inspirational than stolen though. The setting was similar but the design of it all was different.


So, plot has been inspired by TTGL, endings are a rip off of Deus Ex, Tali is a random girl from the internet, the final screen has been stolen by google images, some of their ad content was taken by a "the walking dead"  wallpaper. This is a case of compulsive theft.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Holly shit
Ashley has a hilarious part in the game
I cant stop laughing 

Is anyone doing a keep ashley alive playthrough?
If not since most of you dislike her... I can spoil it for ya D


----------



## convict (Mar 11, 2012)

To me the game seems far easier than ME2 because of the enhanced movements. Especially for a vanguard. Biotic Charge a group of more than 5 enemies Nova it up and roll a few times in the middle of all of them, charge will then regenerate and you can perform it again to restore shields. Cover is a thing of the past; and I play on insanity.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

My roomate just showed me where there is a page on facebook demanding a new ending. 



Its gained 4 thousand followers in a day and a half with over 6,000 total. 



Id say more than a few people are upset


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 11, 2012)

No, Bioware never lies!


Hahahahhaha im soo laughing my ass off


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

link to page?
I feel like trollign even though i ahvent beaten teh game or know how the game ends :33


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Hay Tifa!

DLC=Disc Locked Content


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

> These are pathfinding errors, also known as bugs, now if you like your crewmates to pass tru solid matter like they are ghosts, suit yourself.



Wow there, I never said I like it. I even put it in my list of things I didnt like. But I can see it being put deliberately to save you some time. For example, if you are on top of a very long ladder you dont have to wait for your guys to climb up one by one, they teleport next to you(they dont even phase per se, at least I've never seen it, they just teleport when you are not looking). Its for convenience sake, I cant really see it as a bug.



> If you program a corridor shooter and you manage to mess up the gunning part you got a big deal at hand. I'm talking about the system working 2 out of 3 times and still hitting despite the wall (please, note I haven't even addressed the space bar issue).



I still dont understand the issue at hand. And mind you, all my guns were scoped and I was using Adrenaline Rush 90% of the time, which means I had great control over where my shots land. If a body part is exposed - I hit it. If its not, then I have to flank. Sorry but after so much shooting I dont find it that bad at all. If you had some wall hacks on, sorry to hear.



> Which just screams lazy development, you can't create a 3rd person action game with that FOV especially one with as many cutscenes as ME3, the human brain tries to process every detail on the screen and since your vision is blocked it results in a massive headache.



I understand this one. I had a bad headache with Darkness 2. Guess with me its only concerning FPS games. Many things in this game were indeed lazy.



> No, I'm not. People screaming 11/10 GOTY (even in this thread) are.



I agree, they are as credible as the ones who claim its shit.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

I think everything except that travesty of an "ending" is GOTY material. 


It was truly fun for me, except for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the part where i get taken to heaven to meet space jesus and are given 3 versions of the same thing.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

I think we can all agree that DA2 onwards, Bioware , may be under EA's influence, has prioritized profit making more than they used to.This has naturally generated a lot of hatred . But if you play the game without bias , you have to admit it's still a great game.
The ending is a HUGE disappointment but everything upto it ,is brilliant. There are many small issues true but they aren't big enough to spoil your enjoyment.

Here , of course when I say things like "great" or "brilliant" game , I do so in comparison to ME1 and ME2. If you didn't like those either , you have no business playing this one anyway.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> I agree, they are as credible as the ones who claim its shit.



Yeah on that I was exaggerating, I'd say it would score about 6.5/10.
If DA2 would be worth 10$ dollars, 25$ would be a fair price for this one.




Anarch said:


> I think we can all agree that DA2 onwards, Bioware , may be under EA's influence, has prioritized profit making more than they used to.This has naturally generated a lot of hatred . But if you play the game without bias , you have to admit it's still a great game.
> The ending is a HUGE disappointment but everything upto it ,is brilliant. There are many small issues true but they aren't big enough to spoil your enjoyment.


It goes with your definition of brilliant, I'll use Bioware's RPGs as example.

BGI/BGII  are their best games
NWNI was so so
NWN xp1 was shit but playable
NWN xp2 was good
Jade Empire was horrible, but they tried to develop new elements, let's say it was an experiment
Kotor was a standard RPG but it was fun so we could classify it as decent, after all they had  the backup of the Star Wars franchise.
ME1 was a fun game, it had  many cons but they were trying something different, they could have improved many elements with the sequel, ME2 could have been one of the best RPGs out there.
ME2  they took ME1 and streamlined it, until there was little RPG  left.
DA is awesome, I'd say their second best game.
DA2 A clusterfuck of epic proportions
SW:ToR Same as above
ME3 Take ME1 and ME2, discount the continuity, add more boom boom and  make it as linear as possible.  

That's Bioware in a nutshell.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> No, Bioware never lies!
> 
> 
> Hahahahhaha im soo laughing my ass off


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

There is NO way that bioware could respectfully ignore this anymore, they are gonna have to make an official statement at some point.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> There is NO way that bioware could respectfully ignore this anymore, they are gonna have to make an official statement at some point.



The game sold 3 million + already. I'm sure 4000-5000 dislikes on a facebook page means really nothing to them. Do you see authors really ever go back on their ending and like "Oh no that didn't happen" Bioware made the ending that way cause they wanted to end it that way. It's simple, gotta let it go.



Anarch said:


> I think we can all agree that DA2 onwards, Bioware , may be under EA's influence, has prioritized profit making more than they used to.This has naturally generated a lot of hatred . But if you play the game without bias , you have to admit it's still a great game.
> The ending is a HUGE disappointment but everything upto it ,is brilliant. There are many small issues true but they aren't big enough to spoil your enjoyment.
> 
> Here , of course when I say things like "great" or "brilliant" game , I do so in comparison to ME1 and ME2. If you didn't like those either , you have no business playing this one anyway.


I don't really get the hate. I liked Dragon Age 2 enough. Far from a bad game. I guess the fact that I played so many actual BAD games and a lot of people play 5-6 games a year. I could see DA2 being bad to them. But when you play 80+ games a year. DA2 was fine. It did improve on DA: O in quite a few ways. But what I'd like to see in DA3 is a combination of both Ideas. 

ME2 and ME3 are both amazing products. Both published under EA. Star Wars is good. I liked it anyway enough to consider it a good MMO with like Aion. It's not going to convert all MMO players to it but it's good enough to play for the interesting story alone. 

Bioware hasn't always made amazing games. BG1 sucked for the most part. BG2 was pretty great. Jade Empire sucked ass. Kotor was great. Mass Effect 1 was good but serious problems like the combat and crappy searching areas. So yeah they weren't God like before, so I don't see the huge decline. I take each game individually and see what they give. I have no problem calling a game of theirs shit if it is. I think new C&C will be meh.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

"Demand a better ending" is fucking retarded.  It just screams: we are morons and are going to pay for the same thing twice. What's next,  alternative dialog choices DLC? Graphic Options DLC?  It's an incentive for game developers to be lazy and rush out unfinished products.




crazymtf said:


> The game sold 3 million + already. I'm sure 4000-5000 dislikes on a facebook page means really nothing to them. Do you see authors really ever go back on their ending and like "Oh no that didn't happen" Bioware made the ending that way cause they wanted to end it that way. It's simple, gotta let it go.


They are shipped copies,  not sold ones. 
If I sell a bad game my decisions are going to affect my future sales and not the current ones, since people have to buy the game to know  if it's bad or not. That's the reason why game reviewers  have a job.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm putting my trust in BioWare one last time. I think they know what they're doing. They knew that many fans would be upset about the ending. 

_"Hardest. Day. Ever. Seriously, if you people knew all the stuff we are planning...you'd, we'll - hold onto your copy of me3 forever."_
-Michael Gamble

You better have a damn good plan, BioWare.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

I am not liking this 
pun totally intended XD


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

i saw this on gamefront and it made me lol 



> ENDING GLITCH
> Hello, I have a huge problem that ruins my entire game. Everything
> in Mass EFfect 3 works perfectly until I reach the end. it becomes bugged as soon as I reach the Citadel. When talking to the child the writing for some odd reason becomes horrible and I am only given three endings. From what Bioware said, there were many different endings which were supposed to be fufilling for each player. Also, there is a deleted scene that keeps popping up where the Normandy crew gets stranded on an uncharted planet, including the ones I brought with me on Earth. The final bug is Buzz Aldrin talking to his grandson about the Mass Effect series which is odd becuase he calls the Commander “The Shepard”. Please help me!


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

> You better have a damn good plan, BioWare.



I'm not expecting much from them.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm putting my trust in BioWare one last time. I think they know what they're doing. They knew that many fans would be upset about the ending.
> 
> _"Hardest. Day. Ever. Seriously, if you people knew all the stuff we are planning...you'd, we'll - hold onto your copy of me3 forever."_
> -Michael Gamble
> ...


Can you see the issue is not within the finale itself? The problem is with their reasoning, they  publish  the game with an unsatisfying  open ending, realize there is market for it and dish out DLC after DLC. At the end of the day, you, as a gamer, have paid for the game 4/5 times the shelves price and damaged yourself by encouraging such practice.
It's like  paying full price for a car and then realize there is no engine, then you buy the engine, then you realize there are no tires so you have to buy them as well, then the doors, after that the wheel, etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> "Demand a better ending" is fucking retarded.  It just screams: we are morons and are going to pay for the same thing twice. What's next,  alternative dialog choices DLC? Graphic Options DLC?  It's an incentive for game developers to be lazy and rush out unfinished products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shipped copies = sold for Bioware. They get that money regardless if the store each copy goes to sells or not. It's not gonna go back to EA. So yes, sold. 

And yes I agree, people look to reviews to buy games a lot of the time. The vast majority obviously love Mass Effect 3 as it's selling extremely well and doing very well with critics. Everyone at work seems to be loving it, though they are mostly playing Multiplayer so I have no one to talk to about the story points  

Yes many are upset at the ending. But also the vast amount love the actual product, which I don't blame them.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not expecting much from them.



ME 2 had some great DLCs. Something to keep you warm at night and keep your hopes up.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> BGI/BGII  are their best games
> NWNI was so so
> NWN xp1 was shit but playable
> NWN xp2 was good
> ...



I agree with most of what you said except I loved Jade Empire , the story was very appealing to me but then maybe that's just me.

What I'm trying to say is that if you thought ME1 and ME2 were great games , ME3 by comparison is a great game too minus the abysmal ending. Sure they made it more linear (as an example only 1 hub annoyed me too until I was too invovlved in the rest of the game to care ) , but they also improved stuff like weapons and armour choices - it was a perfect balance , like combat game play - I'm sure you'll disagree but hey , this is my opinion. So overall minus the ending ME3 was as good or as "great" as ME1 and 2 , that's all I'm saying.If you liked those games , you should have enjoyed this , if you didn't you shouldn't be playing this anyway.

By comparison DA2 was a HUGE step down from the gem that was DAO which was the PRIMARY reason it garnered so much hate.

Finally like I mentioned in my first post today , ME3 is a step away from RPG towards a 3rd person action adventure shooter IMO hence the linear gameplay but if you accept that , you'll still have a hell of a time playing it.

I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Shipped copies = sold for Bioware. They get that money regardless if the store each copy goes to sells or not. It's not gonna go back to EA. So yes, sold.
> 
> And yes I agree, people look to reviews to buy games a lot of the time. The vast majority obviously love Mass Effect 3 as it's selling extremely well and doing very well with critics. Everyone at work seems to be loving it, though they are mostly playing Multiplayer so I have no one to talk to about the story points
> 
> Yes many are upset at the ending. But also the vast amount love the actual product, which I don't blame them.



No, you got no idea how these contracts work.  Gaming chains do not take contracts on single games but on whole publishing lines,  unsold copies are sent back and refunded. 
It's the same with books or music.  That's why publishing is a capital heavy business and  Steam has  such a high margin on profits. Lol, funny dude.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Every ME game had crewmates teleporting so that wasn't nothing new.. I do wonder if the ending was decent would these people who rank the game 6 and below move it up to 9 & 10 

I personality don't want a chosen ending of this game.. rather have an ending where my past decisions are taken in accounted for and I am rewarded an ending for that


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Every ME game had crewmates teleporting so that wasn't nothing new.. I do wonder if the ending was decent would these people who rank the game 6 and below move it up to 9 & 10



I thought they all rated it 0 riding the hate train.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> No lol, you got no idea how these contracts work.  Gaming chains do not take contracts on single games but on whole publishing lines,  unsold copies are sent back and refunded.
> It's the same with books or music.  That's why Steam has  such a high margin.


At Target the only things we are allowed to send back and refunded are products that are defected. Otherwise we have to either A. Lock them up in the back. B. Send them back to OUR warehouse. It was the same at Gamestop and Gamechamp (Independent store)


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

i would give the game an 11/10 if the ending wasnt such utter and complete shit.


Also let me clarify, i do not hate the game, i hate the ENDING. 


99% of the game is pure gold and i have already poured 35 hours into and am halfway through my second playthrough. 


Its that last 1% that takes a dump on the other 99% 


That last 1% takes the 99% that i spent in ME 1, 2, and 3 and made it pointless.


How anyone in their right mind can be ok with that is beyond me.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Metacritic has a user rating of 3.5 for the PC version , the critic score is ridiculously high in comparison :rofl 

The thing about a bad ending is , it ruins the mood absolutely , you tend to forget the good things that happened earlier and zero in on the ending. This is true for everything movies, books , anime ...Hence the bad user ratings


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

But you dont have any control over what happens in books or anime. While in game I can still, you know, kill bitches in various cool ways. Come at me, ending! I'll take you and then play some more and be satisfied


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 11, 2012)

I keep dying when I try to chase Dr.Eva



I am shit.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> At Target the only things we are allowed to send back and refunded are products that are defected. Otherwise we have to either A. Lock them up in the back. B. Send them back to OUR warehouse. It was the same at Gamestop and Gamechamp (Independent store)



You do not understand. I'll try to be schematic, if you're curious you can just hit google and search for a retail distribution  or a publishing contract.

EA wants to sell a title>>>>> They have a contract with Gamestop>>>>>EA thinks the game will sell 5 million  and ships an adequate amount>>>>>>>>>>>> Gamestop  either pays  with delivery or postpones the payment until  they are sold.

Now what happens. Let's say 1 million of these copies are unsold (either because the game didn't sell well or  were defected), Gamestop holds them in storage, at the end of the year (or every quarter) they ship the copies back and get a refund.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Metacritic* has a user rating of 3.5 for the PC version , the critic score is ridiculously high in comparison :rofl
> 
> The thing about a bad ending is , it ruins the mood absolutely , you tend to forget the good things that happened earlier and zero in on the ending. This is true for everything movies, books , anime ...Hence the bad user ratings



I don't take that site seriously in reviews... I hate misguided reviews.. its like they only played the ending of the game


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, exactly. 



It took alot for me to start my second playthrough knowing that evrything i was gonna do was not going to change the ending at all. 



But then once i started i realized that the journey to get there is truly worth it. 


Im just gonna dashboard before i get to the "ending" and start my 3rd playthrough


Im gonna pretend that Bioware isnt a piece of fucking shit and go about my gaming business as if they hadnt ruined a beloved series with a combination of horrible writing and space jesus


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I keep dying when I try to chase Dr.Eva
> 
> 
> 
> I am shit.



Are you new to the ME games, boy :33 ?


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I don't take that site seriously in reviews... I hate misguided reviews.. its like they only played the ending of the game



Most users *will* rate it that way no matter what site you go on , because the ending remains in memory longer.

Read Fiona's post above , that is exactly what those gamers are feeling right now , including me


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

The journey to the ending is easily the best in the series. The final segment before you are offered the three choices...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The TIM / Anderson scene


 was just as good. It's only after that part the game starts going downhill.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> You do not understand. I'll try to be schematic, if you're curious you can just hit google and search for a retail distribution  or a publishing contract.
> 
> EA wants to sell a title>>>>> They have a contract with Gamestop>>>>>EA thinks the game will sell 5 millions at least>>>>>>>>>>>> They ship the copies>>>>>>>>>>>>Gamestop  either pays for them or postpones the payment until the copies are sold.
> 
> ...



Gotcha, ok. I'm still in training for manager at Target. Usually when got defects that have to be sent back to the actual company we placed them in different spot then ones we have to send back to our warehouse. 

Either way I don't doubt those copies will sell. Despite your hate for Bioware the problem selling their games has never been a issue, especially now days with EA publishing. Ads are everywhere. 

@Fiona - Easy. Said it 100 times so I must sound annoying now  But it's for the journey alone. Even in books/movies/tv shows if the ending is bad, the in the middle stuff is what makes me glad I'm watching/playing. That's the stuff I remember. Plus I liked the ending so yeah


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Are you new to the ME games, boy :33 ?



Yes I am a padawan :33


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The journey to the ending is easily the best in the series. The final segment before you are offered the three choices...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Call me sentimental but I loved the part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anderson tells Shepard he's proud of him , then dies..  Then Hackett calls Shepard and he crawls over to the console.It was very moving...then BAAM!! Shepard enters lala land and everything turns to shit


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Metacritic has a user rating of 3.5 for the PC version , the critic score is ridiculously high in comparison :rofl



Heh, the user rating is an absolute joke on Metacritic.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The journey to the ending is easily the best in the series. The final segment before you are offered the three choices...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The game should have ended right there. 


I would have been FINE with that. 




*Spoiler*: _How I Would Have Ended It_ 



Ultimate cerebral logic fight with the iconic Illusive man with a gun? Yes please. 



You kill the illusive man and you get to the console with your last dying act you unleash the crucible and watch the galaxy you united take down the reaper invasion as you watch from a front row seat in space with the man that made all of it possible. You remember evrything you did to get here and everyone you met along the way and you realize it was worth it as you silently drift away into legend as the savior of the galaxy. 


Yeah shepard dies but i dont think there is a single person in this thread that wouldnt be ok with that.





Im a sophmore creative writing student and i feel like my ending was better.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

My ending would be

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Crucible transforms the Citadel into a giant cannon. You get behind the controls, mark your targets and 
DFGJSDKGJSKJDGKSJLG
DOGJSGJSGJSGJSLGJLGK
DGJSODSA:LDFAKFF
for about 5 minutes.
Of course you are allowed to shoot every vessel in the solar system, Earth included.
Once you are done, the whole thing explodes from MASS Overheating. 

Shepard is remembered as a Hero/Asshole/Psychopath




And I am happy


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios you forgot where Shepard screams "Im Firing muh Lazers"


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

MY RAYS OF DARK ENERGY ARE COMING, BITCHES!!!


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Either way I don't doubt those copies will sell. Despite your hate for Bioware the problem selling their games has never been a issue, especially now days with EA publishing. Ads are everywhere.



I don't hate Bioware, I'm being realistic. Every game ships way more copies than necessary,  that's because they have stockholders who need big numbers. Blizzard does that, EA does that, Rockstar does that.
The first copy of ME3 costed them, how much? 25million? The second  one was worth about  the price of a DVD, 5$ dollars package and shipping included. Oversupplying is the most logical thing to do, if your games sells well you've made a huge profit, on the other hand,  if you sold 1 million less than projected your losses are still  by far inferior  to your earnings.

Since DA: O and ME2, Bio has been making unpolished games, that's not because  people decided to leave  the studio on a whim, EA needs to recoup  their losses by forcing low term cycles of production, that's why Origins and ME2 are much better than their sequels (keep in mind ME2 still had a 3+ years cycle).


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Welp im off to continue my Femshep playthrough :33 



She looks like a super model, except with a sniper rifle


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Most users *will* rate it that way no matter what site you go on , because the ending remains in memory longer.
> 
> Read Fiona's post above , that is exactly what those gamers are feeling right now , including me



Thats why I do go base off a lot of user reviews... only a handful of faithful users I would read reviews by plus I go on a lot of small review sites made by gamers to see the reviews..

I cannot take you seriously if you rate a game a 3.0 because you hated the ending yet no mentioning of anything else..

I haven't beating it yet but I have played games with terrible endings and I mean wtf endings.. yet I love the games


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> The game should have ended right there.
> 
> 
> I would have been FINE with that.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Or everything was a hullicination from the point the Reaper attacked you. Given how you are wearing your old armor from before you went to the Citadel, you are in London still, and Shepard is alive in the destruction ending (which kills Shepard btw) heavily points to the final part being a hullicination and everything that happened was Shepard fighting indocrination (which is shown when you agree with the Catalyst by controlling them or synthesizing.) This is further proved true when the Catalyst looks exactly like the boy from the beginning of the game, and is the same kid Shepard has been dreaming about. This heavily implies indocrination - the same kind Grayson was experiencing. 

tl;dr: Shepard was being indoctrinated by the Reaper after he got hit by the laser. If you pick the destruction ending you are freeing yourself from indocrination. It's the only way to explain Shepard remaining on London, him being able to breathe in space, the nonsense that occured (Joker running away when there was no need) and how everything after being hit by the Reaper seemed dreamlike (words were illegibal, the Citadel was moving on its own, physics weren't normal, you had infinite ammo and never had to reload, Shepard managed to kill enemies while barely walking and only using a pistol. I could go on and on about why it seemed like a dream.




It seems like there is going to be an ending extension, not a change in endings.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

IMHO the plot could have been better if they revealed Shepard   had been indoctrinated (like Saren) when Cerberus resurrected him and everything he did in ME2  was to forward  Reaper's agenda.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> The game should have ended right there.
> 
> 
> I would have been FINE with that.
> ...



I would have much preferred your ending in the place of the one we got.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Except I would have liked for the relays to explode as well in all of the endings possible.

It frees the galactic civilizations of the Reapers's grip and would ensure interesting plots in the future.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> *Spoiler*: _How I Would Have Ended It_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would just want one more thing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ultimate boss battle with the fully indoctrinated Illusive man who of course has insane biotics.Though I guess Shep was in no shape to fight anyone


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

OMFG LEGION

WHY
WHY


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Just beat it, and all I have to say is...

Really?

_That's_ the ending that people are prepared to start slitting throats over?

It was sure as Hell better than ME1 and ME2 where, "Oh look, Shepard saved the galaxy again. And without any repercussions, too!"

God, people need to grow up. The typical "IT WAS ALL A DREAM!" bullshit people are asking for is infinitely worse than what we already got.

Gamers really are a fickle bunch. Especially these gamers it seems.

Now, I'm going to go and play again because... _gasp_... I can _enjoy_ things!


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> IMHO the plot could have been better if they revealed Shepard   had been indoctrinated (like Saren) when Cerberus resurrected him and everything he did in ME2  was to forward  Reaper's agenda.



Like blowing up the infant Reaper?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just beat it, and all I have to say is...
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



The end is nonsensical,it lacks closure and it doesn't feel right for the general atmosphere of the Mass Effect series.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Unless there's another game on the way where these things would matter this indoctrination bullshit is no solace.It was a disgraceful ending.period.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Also some stuff doesn't make sense.



*Spoiler*: __ 



In ME we are told the first thing Reapers do is to occupy the Citadel and disable the relays, yet in ME3 they seem to ignore it at least until TIM tells them. In ME we're told Sovereign indoctrinated the Rachni because he needed the Citadel to teleport his buddies, yet  they seem to be able to come on earth by normal means.  Reapers take earth by surprise, looks like nobody was guarding the portal, yet in Arrival you had enough time to destroy the gate. The kid tells you their purpose is to prevent syntethic from taking over, well, you know, Reapers are synthetic. Anyway, it looks like  that in over 5 billion Reapers never talked among themselves, if they did they would have realized the premises of their plan were retarded, if no other AI from external galaxies came and destroyed  organic life in the Milky Way, what were the chances of such creatures being developed by ourselves? Also, what prevents other artificial forms from obliterating organic life while our guardians  are asleep?
Although they demeed an audio file sufficient to trial Shepard, our commander didn't think taking a pic of Sovereign  would have been beneficial during ME1


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

What?! The game has a mediocre and underwhelming ending just like the last two games? Just like every BioWare game?! JUST LIKE 90% OF ALL VIDEO GAMES?! BLASPHEMY! THIS IS UNHEARD OF!

I hereby denounce video games in their entirety. I'm going back to reading BOOKS with bad ending - at least those you can enjoy until the end!


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

I just realized that i have never once posted what my femshep looks like  



so here is a pic  


sorry about the quality  (console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Like blowing up the infant Reaper?



Could have been a ploy so that Shepard could gain the Alliance's trust.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I just realized that i have never once posted what my femshep looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks exactly like the chick in the beginning at Alliance headquarters.

Anyways. Time for Insanity.  And maybe Renegade it up this time.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2012)

did your moridin sing a song while curing the genophage  cause that was totally awesome 

and wrex fighting the rachni shouting this is sparta


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Grunt kinda did the exact same thing.

Also you kinda need to spoiler this information.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> That looks exactly like the chick in the beginning at Alliance headquarters.
> 
> Anyways. Time for Insanity.  And maybe Renegade it up this time.




IT DUZ NOT  


My shep is entirely unique and beautiful 


That whore just be trying to copy my swag


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> IT DUZ NOT
> 
> 
> My shep is entirely unique and beautiful
> ...



Does her swag bring all the turians to the yard?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

actually if you get 10K+ military force with a 50% readiness rating it is confirmed that

*Spoiler*: __ 



Paragon Shepard that did not save Anderson will NOT be disintegrated during the control ending and will eventually get back with his crew since the mass relays are intact  




I am 35 hours in my first playthrough and have 7+ military force after my .5 readiness multiplayer multiplier 
You all should have actually you know
_*PLAYED THE FUCKING GAME*_ instead of whining like bitches because you got a shit ending because instead of harvesting every planet, completing all sidequests before they expire, and having all 20 or so conversations on the citadel and in the War Room

So while all you complete about the shit endings you have received I will be grabbing that final one in my first playthrough letting me enjoy the REAL ending not a rushed ending 

i bet most you rushed to the end at one point to see your ending with only 4-8k military strength


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have little doubt Shepard was indoctrinated. The scene with the kid, the whispers, the catalyst taking the form of the kid, and Vega noticing the humming on the ship are all signs of indocrination. It is a slow process, so I doubt his full indocrination was finished until he met Harbinger on Earth before the rush to the beam. 

There's too much evidence pointing to indocrination / hullicination after Shepard got hit that it's practically canon at this point. 

I feel like I should note the strange 1M1 on the Citadel. During the ending sequence, you see 1M1 several times and reversed in some occasions. On one of the battlefield covers, a subtle number was placed and it was revealed to be the next game in the series. (1942). 1M1 = 15 - the Asian release date. This is grasping for straws, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's the date they announce DLC for the ending.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

actually um 5000 is the highest you need to achieve the shepard lives ending.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> actually um 5000 is the highest you need to achieve the shepard lives ending.



which means 10k if you are not playing the multiplayer


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

And you can't even achieve that without the a higher multiplier IIRC. I did godamn everything besides a few side quests and ended up with 3200. If the I did something differently I would probably have close to 4000, but not 5000. Nowhere close.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

I got somewhere between 4300 and 4400. Didnt do absolutely everything though. Maybe you need a detailed walkthrough to achieve 5000.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

I did every single side-mission possible I could find, cross-checked with a list of all available missions


*Spoiler*: _Choices_ 



Wrex lived, cured the Genophage (Mordin died).

Thane died and I convinced Kaidan to not make me shoot him.

Got Kasumi, Zaeed, and all other side characters on my side - as I said, all side missions.

Did every single scan of every galaxy up to 100% (that is possible, since there's some that have none).

Saved both Quarian and Geth and made them live IN PEEEAAAAAACE with eachother.

And I only ended up with just barely over 4000 (got the Master and Commander achievement).




So not sure what else one could do, then. Clearly I made wrong choices somewhere because peace and happiness and unity between all races gives you nothing.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

I would have completed all the side quests if they weren't bugged. I would have gotten over 4000 too but I forgot to do a mission on the same planet before I went to the Reaper base.

Not a spoiler - it was in one of the demos a long time ago.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Awww fuck, my bad. Just loaded up my autosave right after I beat it and the effective military strength is 3867. Guess its impossible to do the >5000 without multiplayer than.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

is anyone playing with Ashley alive?
no?
im the only one? 

also if you recover an artifact before the quest pops up ie over hearing the convo
you can screw yourself and not be able to give them the item

also whenever a new system pops up complete it before doing a priority mission because some missions you get close as soon as you start the priority mission because the person in need wont have the convo after the priority mission weird


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

My male Shep romanced Ashley 

and i did all except TWO side missions , got to 3500 or close by iirc


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Awww fuck, my bad. Just loaded up my autosave right after I beat it and the effective military strength is 3867. Guess its impossible to do the >5000 without multiplayer than.



I'm not finished with the game and I've never done multi but I have 5200

and my brother got 5500

maybe you guys are doing it wrong?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

You probably saved the collector base. How many points did it give you?

edit: Check the number below that one. That's your total effective. The actual number is below that.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

also their are certain spectre things that *hurt your score*s 
I saved at the Normandy to see if it was true

i spectre approved some girl that wanted to fight reapers and my alliance score when down 2 points but i couldn't locate the area

also on side missions there seem to be alot of delivery items
if you do not search very nook and cranny you wont find them some of hidden nicely


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to get 5000 effective points without multiplayer (or maybe iPhone app...). 4000, maybe. I just laughed at the shitty system and modified some values in my save to get >10k war assets.

If you don't like the ending, perhaps this will help.


*Spoiler*: __ 




No more Starchild. Just play this before being lifted up by the platform... Unless you want the Blue or Green space magic endings.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZDDC7vhdug[/YOUTUBE]




There is also some cut dialogue at the end:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I only heard the beginning couple and last couple lines from this. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=booBmcFw_Lk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

The only wrong things I did was not having Kasumi and Thane + not completing 3 or so side missions. 

Which should have brought me to 4000+ I guess.


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

Regarding the end. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok, so I was messing with the Gibbed save editor for Mass Effect 3, and I came across something interesting. Since my save was an already finished game, there were two options "Live to Fight Another Day" or "Go Out in a Blaze of Glory". Mine was set to Live to Fight Another Day. I destroyed the reapers in the ending, so maybe Shepard does live even if you didn't get the secret ending.

I thought it was interesting; could be nothing though.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> What?! The game has a mediocre and underwhelming ending just like the last two games? Just like every BioWare game?! JUST LIKE 90% OF ALL VIDEO GAMES?! BLASPHEMY! THIS IS UNHEARD OF!
> 
> I hereby denounce video games in their entirety. I'm going back to reading BOOKS with bad ending - at least those you can enjoy until the end!



The ending of the first one made us look forward to seeing how this universe would continue,while feeling triumphant.

The ending of the second one proved that even suicidal odds could be beaten if you are badass/prepared enough and made us aware that shit is indeed going to go down in the last one.

The ending of the third one is just..weird and full of plot holes,not providing enough closure to such a great series.

It is not the ending such a great series deserves.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

Hana said:


> Regarding the end.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's an edited version of the Mass Effect 2 save editor. Those same choices were in that version of it.

Just sayin.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

You guys are using your total military effectiveness. That's what it could be at 100%. That's not your actual strength. The actual strength is below that.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Also, you guys are using your total military effectiveness. That's what it could be at 100%. That's not your actual strength. The actual strength is below that.


No, the effective value is the one to use. The total war assets is the one that isn't. The effective value is the war assets times your readiness.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Neji said:


> I like to think of the ending similar to Gurren Lagann's. Makes me feel just a bit better.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 that's what i thought when i watched it


Hey how do you save Anderson? Because of multiplayer and doing all the side quests i am up to like 7000


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> that's what i thought when i watched it
> 
> 
> Hey how do you save Anderson? Because of multiplayer and doing all the side quests i am up to like 7000




*Spoiler*: __ 



The video I posted on the last page has one of the methods to save him. The other way is to paragon talk TIM to suicide, but the exact mechanics behind this are unclear, as maxing paragon doesn't seem to reveal it for everyone. 

You don't exactly save him so he lives happily ever after. Just that he isn't executed by the Illusive Man.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol , joker and his porn stash  ultimate weapon against Cerberus


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

I hear he likes interspecies porn too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Shepard still shoots him in the gut?

i guess i did it right after all


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> I hear he likes interspecies porn too.



who doesn't


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

Thoughts on the blue ending.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Compared to the alternatives, I like this one the best, as it embodies the whole rationale of the paragon path. I'm not going to destroy the Geth (Edi, too) after saving them from the Reapers and then the Quarians. Forcing synergy on everyone also runs counter to how I've played the game: giving races the opportunity to choose their own paths. On a thematic level, I also like the fact that the commander truly becomes the galaxy's shephard as the overmind of the Reapers. The citadel is intact, the relays are damaged instead of destroyed, and the galaxy's best minds are all together in the Sol system. It would not take them too long with the aid of The Shephard to restore galactic society. If I could solve great conflicts as just a man, then keeping the galaxy in peace as the guiding will of a powerful machine race is a walk in the park.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harbinger touches down shoots his laser at shepard and then departs


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just that he isn't executed by the Illusive Man.




*Spoiler*: __ 



how is that saving him ? i renegade-shot the illusive man and stopped him from executing Anderson , but he died anyway from the chest wound i gave him


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> how is that saving him ? i renegade-shot the illusive man and stopped him from executing Anderson , but he died anyway from the chest wound i gave him


Saving him from a more humiliating death? I dunno, but that's it. Unless someone unlocks a super secret alternative, that's all the internet provides as the solution.

You can also just tell yourself he's taking a nap.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm telling you, it was just a hallucination after that point. It's the only thing that does make sense.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 11, 2012)

Arishem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It would not take them too long with the aid of The Shephard to restore galactic society.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now explain the last cut scene - the little child inquiring when he would be able to travel to the stars  All paths get this ending , which suggests that galactic travel is no longer possible , even many many years after Shepard's demise and from the old man's words it seems that humans don't co-exist with the other alien species.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2012)

Or maybe

*Spoiler*: __ 



the kid is too young to space travel


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now explain the last cut scene - the little child inquiring when he would be able to travel to the stars  All paths get this ending , which suggests that galactic travel is no longer possible , even many many years after Shepard's demise and from the old man's words it seems that humans don't co-exist with the other alien species.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That isn't Earth though. It looks like the planet the Normandy crashes into.




But I'm a believer in its all an illusion theory.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Thoughts on the blue ending.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



nods 

that and  i dont care what you think about it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Watching shepard sacrifice himself like that was very powerful and well done


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now explain the last cut scene - the little child inquiring when he would be able to travel to the stars  All paths get this ending , which suggests that galactic travel is no longer possible , even many many years after Shepard's demise and from the old man's words it seems that humans don't co-exist with the other alien species.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Galactic society will recover, but we have no idea how long it took the Reapers to assemble the relay network to begin with. There's also the problem that all technological assets, including the majority of Reaper forces, are focused in the Sol system. The kid at the end might be on some ass backwards colony on the opposite side of the Milky Way. It might take multiple generations to put everything back together even with the things that are preserved after the control ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Magical powers from cybernetic implants and blue monosexual lesbian aliens TOTALLY make sense.

Just sayin'.

Also, on this playthrough, I'm taking Dr. Michel with me instead of Chakwas.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Thoughts on the blue ending.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The blue ending is not the Paragon one.

It is something that TIM would have chosen and not something to play with.

You are trying to control a race of godlike techno-organic starships which are known to destroy and enslave the minds of lesser organics and even synthetics.

For how long do you stop them?

Until the next cycle?

Will they not be a threat sometimes in the future?

Do you really want that dark shadow hanging over all the species in the galaxy?


The red ending and the blue ending are switched,with the red color (Anderson's choice) being Paragon and the blue color (TIM's choice) being Renegade.

It's actually a point in the theory that it's all an attempt of the Reapers to show the good (Paragon) ending in a bad light,that's why it is so easily brushed off and presented in the red color,the color usually reserved for the Renegade options.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Galactic society will probably recover in a century or two but I doubt any of the aliens trapped in the sol system are going to survive anyway.
The Yahg(and humans) inherit the galaxy just like the reapers planned


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Magical powers from cybernetic implants and blue monosexual lesbian aliens TOTALLY make sense.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Also, on this playthrough, I'm taking Dr. Michel with me instead of Chakwas.



It's goddamned internally consistant and explained in the Codex.

The ending on the other hand is not consistant to the way things have been set up so far.

Case in point:


*Spoiler*: __ 



If the Catalyst is in the freaking Citadel,then why the fuck didn't it open the Citadel in the first game allowing the Reapers to return from Dark Space.

Remember the Protheans just cut off the Keepers from the Reaper control,but did not affect the Citadel itself.

And seeing as the Catalyst is the daddy of the Reapers it should have been able to bypass the Keepers and activate the Citadel itself.


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is why the whole Shepard was being indoctrinated by Harbringer makes so much sense! Because everything that happens after Shepard gets lazered makes no sense.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

So i went back to check on my war assets 


I had 100% readiness and i was at 4879 


i missed quite afew sidemissions though.


----------



## timiriel (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh...hello...

i wonder if this is right...
i've never done this before...
because i'm so shy...posting comments, i mean...
anyway... i'm kind of sad...so i thought about
dropping by...and vent... i discovered something horrible in the
game

Spoilers?


i think 1m1 is used in Optics, it actually stands for inverse of focal length, or dioptry,
or, woes me, convergence...

convergence, you see, in Logic, is the notion that a sequence of transformations come to the same conclusion, no matter what order they are performed in...

oh, Bioware, the irony...

i hope i'm wrong...
okay...bye...bye...no more venting

and forgive my english, i'm romanian... sometimes
i just felt the need to say this... hmm...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

timiriel said:


> oh...hello...
> 
> i wonder if this is right...
> i've never done this before...
> ...



Hahaha..holy shit that is a nice one..

Quite a dickish more from BioWare in this case!

Pretty good first post btw!

Greetings from Bucharest,my fellow compatriot!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That runs entirely counter to what the Catalyst was attempting to convey to Shephard. TIM had good intentions, but his methods and willingness to take terrible, often unnecessary risks at the expense of life would have never seen his goals realized. The very fact that the Crucible is complete has ended the cycle, and now the Catalyst is washing his hands of the situation, leaving the choice up to the gamebreaker, you. It wouldn't give you the option to destroy the Reapers or completely alter their nature (control/synergy) if what you are suggesting was the case.

Destroy is a short sighted option that leaves everyone in a galactic dark age. Now, not only will there be no recovery for a long period, but there is nothing to keep the races united once they make it back out into space. The issue of AIs being created later on still remains as a guillotine over everyone's heads. It also contradicts the resolution to the Quarian and Geth conflict as the ideal resolution; you have already shown that peace can be achieved between organics and synthetics by a benevolent third party. Destroying synthetics and advanced technology doesn't address the issue of artificial intelligence being an emergent property of progress.

Now you are left with two options. Force a union on everyone, which they may or may not want, or becoming the arbiter of all future conflicts as the Reapers, or more accurately the Shepherds after the control ending. The first option stops the conflict for now, but there is nothing in place to stop future wars or force combatants to see reason. With the blue choice, the Reapers aren't going to go back to their old ways because their processes have been completely overidden by their central controller. They don't exist anymore in that capacity. The Catalyst is even shown to be blown away by your merging with their intelligence. Whatever happens now is going to take a different shape from what occured before.


----------



## timiriel (Mar 11, 2012)

mda, buna seara din Timisoara


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The mass relays are destroyed no matter which ending you choose. He very specifically states that when the crucible powers up like it does in all the endings the mass relays are going to be destroyed as a side effect.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

OMFG THE *ELCOR HIT SQUAD* HAS GATLING GUNS AND ROCKET LAUNCHERS ATTACHED TO THEIR SHOULDERS
HOLLY FUCK
REAPERS ARE SCREWED

Also word of god says that only in the destroy endings the relays are destroyed plus they dont get nuked in the blue or green endings FYI 

:33


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, Donnelly and Daniels... giving me a reason to actually go to the Engineering deck. I thank you. 

And Black Widow X is just unfair, even on Insanity.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2012)

So people would prefer the ending to be lolitwasahallucination?

That's awful


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Why not? It's worked for plenty of Japanese RPGs.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why not? It's worked for plenty of Japanese RPGs.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

KRORY JOIN MY XBOX LIVE PARTY 

IM SO RONERY T_T


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

DON'T YOU HAVE LIARA AND GARRUS TO KEEP YOU COMPANY?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

EA is not going to accomodate the community's wish for a carthatic bonfire celebration ending while Reaper debris rains down like shooting stars. Plus, I'd like to see Reapard interacting with his surviving compatriots in a fourth game through a VI or a creepy fleshbot/terminator instead of that.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> DON'T YOU HAVE LIARA AND GARRUS TO KEEP YOU COMPANY?



BUT KRORY
YOU ARE THE GARRUS

:33


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You see the relay explosions in every ending so........ maybe Bioware shouldn't have rushed the endings so much. As far as I can tell the only differences between them are whether are not the earth is destroyed and what color coded wave is sent out.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Everybody wants the "Roasting marshmallows over flaming Reaper remains while getting a blowjob from your Love Interest" ending.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing pleases John Riccitiello more than to deny you that.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Everybody wants the "Roasting marshmallows over flaming Reaper remains while getting a blowjob from your Love Interest" ending.



Nobody wants that. Most people expected Shepard to die. 

It's just that the ending doesn't make sense. At all. That's the issue.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Everybody wants the "Roasting marshmallows over flaming Reaper remains while getting a blowjob from your Love Interest" ending.



actually i'd prefer roasting burgers while snuggling


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm tired of talking about the endings now. Lets talk about the music which is some of the best for any game I have ever played.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Everybody wants the "Roasting marshmallows over flaming Reaper remains while getting a blowjob from your Love Interest" ending.



How petty and close-minded can you be?


How about the fact that the ending offers no closure,a fact that is important in a story-driven game,does not fit the established lore and tone of the series or that the final reveal of the motivation of the Reapers does not fit in with any established themes of the series
*Spoiler*: __ 



 (as in,we disproved the fuckers wrong with the Geth/Quarians and EDI and it was never at the forefront of the story)


 and in general it doesn't make any fucking sense.

Some of the greatest works of fiction were tragedies..but you gotta have writing skills to pull that off.

Don't come into an upbeat space-opera and pull the End of Evangelion out of your ass for an ending.

Pseudo-philosophical bullshit is still bullshit.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 11, 2012)

In regard to the relays:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Releasing the energy of the crucible will end the cycle, but it will also destroy the mass relays."

No matter which option you pick you are releasing the energy of the crucible. He says it after the destruction because that is the lowest ending you can get and the default option. Bio ware just decided not to adjust it for when other options became available and left that line in the same place. 






			
				Krory said:
			
		

> Everybody wants the "Roasting marshmallows over flaming Reaper remains while getting a blowjob from your Love Interest" ending.



Happy ending?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

Hana said:


> I'm tired of talking about the endings now. Lets talk about the music which is some of the best for any game I have ever played.


Needs more Reaper BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Needs more Reaper BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.



There weren't any reapers during that mission. That was the piece playing during Grunt's last stand.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

>I am the only one who wants to just enjoy a game instead of bitch for a week about it's ending that won't change anything
>I'm the one who's petty and closed-minded

GEE, IMAGINE THAT.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

funny because some of the writes on the Bioware forum said that only in the destroy end will the relays become inoperable


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

Doesn't matter. That sound should be incorporated into every track.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> >I am the only one who wants to just enjoy a game instead of bitch for a week about it's ending that won't change anything
> >I'm the one who's petty and closed-minded
> 
> GEE, IMAGINE THAT.



You know Krory
Sometimes i feel liek we are the only ones in the thread who are actually playing the game and everyone else just youtube a walkthrough and then raged at the world


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> funny because some of the writes on the Bioware forum said that only in the destroy end will the relays become inoperable



I did the control ending since it was the better choice (I already lost Legion, I'm not going to kill Joker's girlfriend on top of that!).

The relays were destroyed.

But I also only had just over 4000 of effective war assets (50% Galactic Readiness and like 7000 overall war assets).

And let's face it - no one was ever going to like any ending of this game. It's pretty much predetermined.

But Hana's on the right track, as per usual. 

I hope taking Michel instead of Chakwas provides some interesting dialogue at some point. And it still pains me to have to be nice to al-Jilani just for War assets.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> >I am the only one who wants to just enjoy a game instead of bitch for a week about it's ending that won't change anything
> >I'm the one who's petty and closed-minded
> 
> GEE, IMAGINE THAT.



No.

I am sure that everybody enjoyed the game itself.

But the ending was unbearable for the most and is,as you can see,a thing that will make people talk.

Nobody said that they wanted a "sunshine-and-butterflies" ending,but that is what you basically implied that all the people that don't like the ending would want.

The ending isn't bad because it's tragic.

It's bad because it's stupid.

Which is quite the difference.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Also, you guys know the entire game was all a hallucination, right?

The evidence is really quite obvious:

*The Turian councilor was the only fucking helpful and productive one.*

That right there is some Twilight Zone shit. So the entirety of ME3 is fake, not just the ending.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> I did the control ending since it was the better choice (I already lost Legion, I'm not going to kill Joker's girlfriend on top of that!).
> 
> The relays were destroyed.
> 
> ...



must have forgot about that they did 

Well let's get the rachni and keepers to repair those relays


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

Lets talk about who died and who didn't die in the game.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane.........he died like I expected him to
Samara.........I didn't stop her from blowing her brains out the first time because I wanted to know if she had the quads to do it.
Grunt.........why the fuck is he still alive?
Jacob.............If there ever was a time that someone needed to be killed
Jack.........well shes cool I guess didn't really do anything though
Zaead............Man I'm glad that he died oh wait did he?
Miranda............Yay my high paragon and spectre skills kept her alive for what its worth
Mordin........You went out like a G best death in the game
Legion.........It was so sweet how he died and then Tali addressed him as a person
Tali..........Yeah let's not talk about this

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

The only thing I sorta agree on with the ending rage was the lack of closure with your Normandy bros. Asides from the gameplay, the characters were the biggest draw to the series. They made the sequences memorable and made you care about this franchise. That being said, I thouroughly enjoyed the game regardless, and look forward to future titles in the setting. I just hope it doesn't star some future fuckers I don't care about.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

If you want "closure," use your imagination.

Garrus/Tali babies all over the place.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL I just realized what Krory's avatar is............. That's been confusing me all week


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

casey hudson is giving out free dlc real endings and going have a live feed where he commits suicide by shving broken cd shards of ME3 up his ass

I think i will stick to these endings Kthanks :33


----------



## Arishem (Mar 11, 2012)

No need. I didn't have any major hangups over the ending, and it only occured to me after reading all the angst here. There not being any hasn't diminished the ride at all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

So am I the only one who totally wanted Coats as a squad-member? There was just something awesome about him.

I think it was because his name was Coats. I mean, your name is Coats, you gotta be awesome.

Also, I bet Beattie just turned down the role of Mordin in ME3 so he could do The Lorax. True story.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

If we are choosing our own endings i wanna use the one i made up a few pages back. 


except now i wanna add that at the end EA and Bioware apologize for such terrible management of the ending and i will accept casey hudsons suicide as amends


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2012)

I would lose a lot of respect for Bioware if they allow themselves to bullied into changing the ending by their so-called fanbase


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

The Walking Dead one makes me facepalm since the whole point of that WAS it's tie to The Walking Dead.

Hence why it's two biggest trailers premiered during the show's commercials.

It was A MARKETING PARODY.

Further evidence that people are morons.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

i lost all my respect for them the moment they used a stock photo and a 5 min photo shop to illustrate one one of the most awaited character unveilings of the series


Or that time they photoshopped a stock wallpaper and made it the backdrop for the final cutscene


or that time they copied the Deus Ex ending word for fucking word. 



Or that time they claimed that the From Ashes day 1 DLC wasnt finished until AFTER the game had been certified when its already on the disc


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Though the "Ashley modeled after a transexual" one is precisely fitting - and rather humorous after certain "OMFG, ASHLEY IS SO BEAUTIFUL/HOT IN ME3" comments.

@Fiona - Yet you would have known three of those before purchasing the game if you bothered to pay attention. One of them was known since back in July.

And you still played the game, didn't you?


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Im sorry matty you know i love you to death but what Bioware did was unacceptable. 

It goes beyond a bad ending, it was lazy. 

And how anyone can be ok with what they did in regards to their "original Art" is just plain ridiculous.\

I DID know those things already. 

doesnt make it right does it? 

Im done arguing and im taking the stance of an 11 year old girl. 

Im right everyone else is wrong/stupid/blind/doesnt care/full of themselves/over rationalizing/trying to be mature/trying to be contrary/trying to be smug/Bioware fanboys/arguing for the sake of something to do


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

And, as I said...

You still played the game.  The information was out there more than long enough to save you.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone else thought about how screw up the Batarian race got it


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

No one did.

Because no one here stopped to think about the Batarians.

The poor, poor Batarians. Forcefully merged with humans. Damn shame.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

I will say AGAIN for at least the 3rd time. 

99% of the game was GOTY worthy, i loved the combat, love the interactions, i loved the voice work. 

Its that last 1% that ruined the entire series. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Taking me to heaven to meet space jesus and then giving me 3 "choices" that  are all basically the same damn one that COMPLETELY undermines the entire series as a whole and then leaving NO explanation as to wtf just happened is NOT an ending. 





Will i be playing it again? Of course


*Spoiler*: __ 



I gonna play up until the point where i meet baby space jesus and just in my head imagine that the ending was actually worth a damn. 





idc what anyone says, what they did was lazy. 


nothing anyone says will change that in my eyes.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

See?

Fiona still doesn't care about the Batarians.

Only herself.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 11, 2012)

I liek the Batarians 

Most people are annoyed about the space waifu thing, not the socio economic or philosophical ramifications of the endings, I mean when they were leaked in November people seemed to dislike the motives bioware gave the reapers, but the massive amounts of tears and butthurt only came when we found out about the jungle planet....


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

I guarantee, most people don't know _why_ they're annoyed. They just need something to be annoyed at.

It's the easiest out. Welcome to human psychology.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 11, 2012)

So i'm like 20 hours in and thats me just about to settle the Quarian shit, pretty good pace i think. There's a few little design choices that are bugging me but overall i'm enjoying the shit out of this.

I've only met Kai-Leng once so far but he's a fucking twat don't care what anyone says, can't wait to biotic punch him in his cybernetic nuts.

Also don't think i'll ever be able to go the beach again.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

I've actually stated why im annoyed many times already :33


The reason is valid as well.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

I felt bad of the Batarians.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are probably going to end up extinct... Reapers screwed them over the worst... They didn't even have time to prepare


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

The meeting with blalak is actually one of my favorite moments in the game


Also about Galactic Society


*Spoiler*: __ 



They will be fine, they have the greatest scintific minds in one place, they have the QEC's that didn't need the relays, they have a bunch of left over reaper tech, relay scrap, and The citadel which is a real [or its remains] and most of all they have the drive, just like when humanity wanted to get to the moon they made it happen. The prothean's were able to make there own relay so we no its not impossible

all they need to do is take the biotic charge technique apply it a star ship, create really good navigational vi and they will have surpassed the reapers tech and be at Star trek/ Star wars levels

and they will have done it the way mordin and legion would of approved, via there own means


 

Also fiona i disagree that that 1% ruined the entire series, Like the ending or not ME3 is still easily one of the best games ever made


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I've actually stated why im annoyed many times already :33
> 
> 
> The reason is valid as well.



Yeah but you also thought Ashley was pretty until you found it she was a transvestite.

And now Amuro's set is going to make me cry. Because... hey... again, I like to _enjoy_ things.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

No i should have rephrased that 

It ruined it for ME 

I thought that all those decisions that i made were going to have an affect on the ending. 

Finding out all those hours i spent crafting and stressing over the little desicions only to find out that they had no effect whatsoever really killed it for me.


@Matty 


I STILL think Ashley is beautiful. Noticed how i took that pic down? 

When i saw it i didnt see the other half of the page. I disagree with that.

And i ENJOYED the hell out of it, up until it made sense whatsoever


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Considering hardly any decisions ever mattered in the slightest except for the occasional e-mail saying, "OHAY SHEPARD, REMEMBER ME? THANKS FOR THAT ONE TIME!"...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

There are perfectly valid reasons to dislike the endings. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Joker running away doesn't make any sense
How people got on the ship doesn't make sense
The catalyst contradicts what was stated in ME1
You committed mass genocide against everyone who cannot eat Earth-based food. You know, millions upon millions of people. 
Nobody has any chance of getting to their homes unless they travel for 27 years of non stop flight.
No closure to the series. You have no idea what your choices have done. (absolutely nothing, because you just killed all non-human aliens not on their homeworld.)
All the endings are the same. You commit mass genocide no matter what you do. Reapers run away. They die in one of them.

The biggest problem is that your choices do not matter. You kill the all the Quarians, the whole Turian and possibly Asari fleets, possibly the Salarians, the Krogan, etc. Why should you save the Quarians in place of the Geth when they all die no matter what you do? Why cure the genophage if a vast majority of Krogan die? 

The destroy ending is absolutely useless provided what the Catalyst said is true. The Reapers die, the Geth die (along with every other non-human race in the sol system as well as those trapped in other systems.) The only viable option is controlling the Reapers. Synthesizing doesn't even make sense.




Like I said before, the ending does not make the series. Mass Effect is still an amazing series, and Mass Effect 3 is my favorite despite its ending. However, you can't just say that "people need something to be annoyed at." You can't say Bioware didn't fuck up the endings. They did. There is no denying that, no matter how you twist it around.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 11, 2012)

I like all this constant bitching about the ending, if anything it'll soften the blow for me. Though i can't think of _anything_ that could make me renounce the franchise like it apparently has for some.

 lol Bioware social

Krory damn that has to be the defining moment in gaming for me, i shed a tear for my crazy Salarian friend.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

There's valid reasons to dislike the ending.

Are there valid reasons to go "OH MY GOD, THAT ENDING WAS SO BAD THE ENTIRE SERIES IS RUINED!!!" when the series ran on bad endings?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

So that is confirmed on Ashley forreal? She really is a man


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Im done. 


This has officially decended into a massive pissing match of logic fights and you iz moron cuz game didnt go like you is wanting it to. 



They had a responsibility to the fans, the fucked up. Its that simple. 


I defer all my future opinions to Awesome and agree with everything he says. 


He is actually making sense.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So that is confirmed on Ashley forreal? She really is a man



Ashley was confirmed to be a man since the first game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

@ Awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



The quarrians have food synthesizer so they and the turians will be fine

depending on the ending every one can stay on the citadel till the best and brightest create the "warp system i was talking about








> They had a responsibility to the fans, the fucked up. Its that simple.


 *rolls eyes*


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

since when... I'm trying to remember cause that was my main romance... I knew I should have went for Tali instead but atleast I manage to romace Miranda so I could work off of that


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

If you want to be technical, a lot of the "Responsibility the fans" went out the window in ME2 according to many people.

Then again, old BioWare fans said the same thing when they started the Mass Effect series.

And when they did Dragon Age: Origins out of Baldur's Gate.

@Byrdman - Since we got a look as her his face.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

so why is people so pissed off to ending of this game? I have never played mass effect nor may intend to but... I am curious.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 11, 2012)

I kinda wanna speed through and see what the fuss is but fuck it i could probably drag another 10 hours out of my playthrough.

Lol at "responsibility to the fans" getting flashbacks to all the shit surrounding the release of Dragon Age 2


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> so why is people so pissed off to ending of this game? I have never played mass effect nor may intend to but... I am curious.



Just like 90% of video games ever, there's a lack of closure and the ending is just as predictable as the game - as almost every game.

That's part of it.

And it doesn't make "sense" in the world of made-up technology that is scientifically impossible even though "OMFG, CODICES PROVE IT CAN WORK!"


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

In honor of Mordin who is a bro I'm turning all my Multiplayer classes salarian


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *rolls eyes*




perfect example of why i left the convo. 

Just a jab in order to start another arguement. 

If you DONT think that they screwed it up then i feel even more sorry for you than i do for those of us that are upset.


once again i defer to Awesome, since he is one of the few that is being honest and is making sense


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

I think people just really wanted to fight the original Jack Harper Reaper Creature that was intended.

Then he blows up, all Reapers are destroyed.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> My ending would be
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind such an ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> perfect example of why i left the convo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not _even_ going to point out the irony.

Even though I kind of just did.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> @ Awesome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't the Citidel blow up? As did the mass relays in all ending? In my two endings the Citidel blew up as well.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

I know the irony krory 



thats why i posted it


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Then it pretty much defeats the purpose.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Im done.
> 
> 
> This has officially decended into a massive pissing match of logic fights and you iz moron cuz game didnt go like you is wanting it to.
> ...



Well, you, me and almost 20 thousand people and climbing wasn't feeling the ending.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

@matty I know. 


hence why i posted it.


@Cha 


Yeah i know, i take solace in the fact that im not one of the few


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

20,002 out of at least 1,000,000?

Yeah, not very impressive numbers. Pretty much a minority.

More people were probably offended by DE:HR's endings.

Or its boss battles.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> perfect example of why i left the convo.
> 
> Just a jab in order to start another arguement.
> 
> If you DONT think that they screwed it up then i feel even more sorry for you than i do for those of us that are upset.



that wasn't a jab or to start and argument that was my honest reaction

if i wanted to start something id  make a comment of  how utterly childish mad butthurt your being, next you be saying they raped you and you can never be happy again.


IF i wanted to start some thing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> @matty I know.
> 
> 
> hence why i posted it.



Well, I never thought hypocrisy could be flattering... to each their own.

@Zen - Don't even JOKE about that kind of shit - the Mass Effect 3 ending *LITERALLY* raped me. It bent my over a table and *LITERALLY* raped me.

I was *LITERALLY* raped.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Zen-aku

its on like donkey kong Biatch


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

This is the only place I've been at that the majority of like 5 liked the ending. Many have the same outlook that the ending sucked but, crying over it is wack, and then there are many that are like F that ending. 20 thousand in a few days, with little to no media coverage is huge. Wait till the media actually do get on this, IF they do...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> 20,002 out of at least 1,000,000?
> 
> Yeah, not very impressive numbers. Pretty much a minority.
> 
> ...



DXHR DIDNT HAVE EITHER OF THOSE THINGS


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

lol 



This thread has decended into hilarity


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

the only ending i didnt like was the synergy one, i actually think the paragon control ending is the perfect end to my shepards story.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> 20 thousand in a few days, with little to no media coverage is huge. Wait till the media actually do get on this, IF they do...



Except the media had their chance to cover it in their reviews - which they didn't. Instead, they all praised the game for what it was - still a great and amazing game despite it.

And there was plenty of talk throughout the entirety of the internet - especially during the media coverage of the various game leaks. The ending of the game has been a hot-topic since a week and a half before the game even came out.

20 thousand in a few days to a game that wold 890,000 in 24 hours alone is still, statistically a low amount. That's 1 out of 44.5.

That's about 2.24% of people.

Now if you had at least 100,000... then at least you're just under a ninth. That'd be a bit more impressive. But right now your attempt at a wide-reach of a number only makes it look relatively low-key.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> DXHR DIDNT HAVE EITHER OF THOSE THINGS



Yeah I was like .... WTF @Deus Ex endings but it wasn't like ME3.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Like i said im just gonna dashboard before the bad part starts and fill in the blanks in my head. 


I dont actually expect Bioware to do anything. They are too busy counting their money and making dlc that will enrich the story 


Im trying to decide if i should do my renegade soldier next or do my femshep engineer  


has anyone played as renegade or an engineer yet?

also did anyone ever fork over the credit for the paladin?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> DXHR DIDNT HAVE EITHER OF THOSE THINGS



I know you're joking and that's the point, but yes... HR didn't even actually _have_ endings.

/pick your ending

*cue thirty second montage of video clips pulled off the internet as Adam Jensen tells you to either recycle appropriately or use computers responsibly*

It felt like the end of an episode of Captain Planet.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 11, 2012)

/this thread


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> 20 thousand in a few days, with little to no media coverage is huge. Wait till the media actually do get on this, IF they do...



But there is some media coverage on the petition with nearly 20k voters.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

That's not even funny man.

The ending of ME3 *LITERALLY* physically penetrated me forcefully, against my will, and raped me. Quite *LITERALLY*.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But there is some media coverage on the petition with nearly 20k voters.



The fact that 97% want a happier ending speaks volumes.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except the media had their chance to cover it in their reviews - which they didn't. Instead, they all praised the game for what it was - still a great and amazing game despite it.
> 
> And there was plenty of talk throughout the entirety of the internet - especially during the media coverage of the various game leaks. The ending of the game has been a hot-topic since a week and a half before the game even came out.
> 
> ...


Your right its a small percentage. But its only been 4 or 5 days I guess we wait n see. I heard about the bad endings but didn't trust it  so I wanted to see for myself.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's not even funny man.
> 
> The ending of ME3 *LITERALLY* physically penetrated me forcefully, against my will, and raped me. Quite *LITERALLY*.



Damn right it did and I haven't even played the game yet. 



Krory said:


> The fact that 97% want a happier ending speaks volumes.



Happy endings are wonderful. :33


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Currently, there's nothing to suggesst that the other relays blew up like the Alpha. We see the Crucible bathing Earth in the "solution" which only seems to affect the Reapers without causing property damage (assuming you were prepared). Later, the same effect is passed throughout the relay network.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

You keep missing the entire point krory. 



The majority arent upset because it wasnt happy, they were upset that it was entirely confusing, made no sense, ripped from another game, and gave no explanation. 


I for one am fine with shepard dying and such, as long as the ending makes sense. 


thats what pissed me off, it went against the entire storyline and destroyed everything you did in the series


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lol forgot this spoiler tag_ 



They relays blew up. You see the charon relay blowing up, it zooms out, and then you see all the other relays do the same.

They're gone.




And the problem with the ending isn't how it isn't happy. It's that it makes absolutely no sense, is full plotholes, and is just downright ridiculous.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

The only ending that didn't make sense was the synergy ending





Fiona said:


> Im trying to decide if i should do my renegade soldier next or do my femshep engineer
> 
> 
> has anyone played as renegade or an engineer yet?


 if its any thing like the quarrian engineer in MP go with the engineer

the Quarrian Engineer is just 


> also did anyone ever fork over the credit for the paladin?


 none of the specter weapons seem all that good imo

the widow and javiline are stronger and the javiline can see through smoke

The scorpion is the only pistol you will ever need

and if you role with a shotty just us the spike thrower or the gun u get from the n7 pack


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> I know you're joking and that's the point, but yes... HR didn't even actually _have_ endings.
> 
> /pick your ending
> 
> ...



Yeah Remember to eat your protein bars and polish your augments once a week 

loved the gameplay though
double take downs


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> Your right its a small percentage. But its only been 4 or 5 days I guess we wait n see. I heard about the bad endings but didn't trust it  so I wanted to see for myself.



And as days go on, so will more sales. Hell, there's already 3.5 million copies shipped and that's still not including people who pirated the game.

@Fiona - I'm not missing any point - I'm stating a fact. The article Eternal posted flat-out says 97% of people who voted for the poll of a happier ending WANT A HAPPIER ENDING. I was stating a _fact_.



> Another poll for a more positive end has 97% of 11430 voters in favor.



Right there. Smackdab in the middle of an article. 10,000 people - half of 20,000 people that voted for a new ending - want a happier one. Apparently 20,000 is a big magical life-changing number, but 10,000 simply don't exist.

The association with Misery is quite accurate since that's how everyone is acting. I expect to hear about Casey Hudon and Mac Walters' captures within a week or two.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But there is some media coverage on the petition with nearly 20k voters.



I knew it.. I freakin knew it... a lot people are butthurt because its not a happy ending


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory, the percentage is actually down to 88% on that particular poll.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

But its not like the million that you are talking about have finished yet. 


or even have access to the internet 


or even know about the petition to begin with. 


that just means that 20,000 people that have beaten the game in less than a week are upset enough to do that.



If you take into account that not all of the 1 million you are talking about have beat the game yet or have access to join the petition that 20,000 looks like a little bit bigger number than you would think


----------



## Amuro (Mar 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But there is some media coverage on the petition with nearly 20k voters.



I'm glad i don't work in an industry where a fuck tonne of rabid fans fill my inbox daily with hate mail and pointless petitions because the game i worked painstakingly hard over didn't end the way they had hoped.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder: how many inches of biocock someone can handle before turning that complacent smile into a grimace, because as of now, I'd say someone enjoys   his passive buttsex a tad too much. And he's paying for it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

From what I gather, according to Krory if you weren't happy with the ending you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> From what I gather, according to Krory if you weren't happy with the ending you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and don't know what you're talking about



Im starting to get the same feeling.



Either we dont know what we are talking about, we are butthurt, we want a happy ending (even though we had already stated that we dont). 


Krory can you at least admit that ending in no way follows the basic story premise?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Then you also have to take into account the other side of the equation - that of that million, there might be people who think the ending is _fine_ and don't have the internet or don't see the need to stomp their feet and throw their feces around forums like children because it's still just a _game_ or simply have more sense than to try and argue with children.

To automatically assume, "Welp, there are people that don't have the internet. CLEARLY THE ENDING RAPED THEM TOO, THEY WILL JOIN OUR CAUSE!" is as inane as ignoring the fact that guess what... those people aren't voicing their opinion so that makes it moot since it will never be heard.

The point is, it's not significant enough to think it's... well, significant. OMFG, A POLL AND PETITION WERE STARTED.

Yeah, the internet was also used to start a petition to ban The Old Republic based solely upon the existence of homosexuality in the galaxy.

*And yet everyone ignores the obvious evidence from the first moments in the Citadel that the entire game was a dream.*


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

And the photoshopped  stockimage and the stolen final background and the  ripped off plot/endings and the  guidos NPCs and the  buy my 10$ DLC which happens to be in the vanilla game anyway minus a 5*5 centimeters mission and the 1990 legacy animations.
Yeah, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lol forgot this spoiler tag_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What I ment to say was that the explosion seemed quite different, like the effect you get from rewriting the heretics instead of blowing them up.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> From what I gather, according to Krory if you weren't happy with the ending you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and don't know what you're talking about



Pretty much.

Because Mass Effect is a game. Not a lifestyle. If you can't handle the bad ending of a VIDEO GAME then you probably shouldn't play video games since 90% of them have bad endings.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you are one if you rate this game off its ending... its an amazing game with a terrible ending.. leave it at that..



> And the photoshopped stockimage and the stolen final background and the ripped off plot/endings and the guidos NPCs and the buy my 10$ DLC which happens to be in the vanilla game anyway minus a 5*5 centimeters mission and the 1990 legacy animations.



Welcome to video games my friend.. ME3 has done nothing new at all.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

There's more than enough evidence supporting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everything after getting hit by the reaper is a dream




A dream from then? Nah


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Stop the presses, that was just a dream, now get the  real ending. You don't get our fifteen dollah DLC? You're a cheap ass friend, yo.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

> Because Mass Effect is a game. Not a lifestyle. If you can't handle the bad ending of a VIDEO GAME then you probably shouldn't play video games since 90% of them have bad endings.



They do?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome said:


> There's more than enough evidence supporting
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It was obviously a dream since the Citadel.

I mean... the Turian councilor and Udina are the only two people there *on your side*.

If that's not evidence of a dream sequence, I don't know what is.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then you also have to take into account the other side of the equation - that of that million, there might be people who think the ending is _fine_ and don't have the internet or don't see the need to stomp their feet and throw their feces around forums like children because it's still just a _game_ or simply have more sense than to try and argue with children.
> 
> To automatically assume, "Welp, there are people that don't have the internet. CLEARLY THE ENDING RAPED THEM TOO, THEY WILL JOIN OUR CAUSE!" is as inane as ignoring the fact that guess what... those people aren't voicing their opinion so that makes it moot since it will never be heard.
> 
> ...



SHI ARI WAS AN ARDAT YAKSHI
JUST MEETING HER CAUSED ME2 AND ME3 TO HAPPEN IN YOUR

AFTERLIFE

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

/thread


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

> From what I gather, according to Krory if you weren't happy with the ending you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and don't know what you're talking about



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) know what they're talking about, esp when the matters involve interior decoration.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2012)

man if the whole thing was a dream that's just

really lazy

that's like a lazy soap ending


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> man if the whole thing was a dream that's just
> 
> really lazy
> 
> that's like a lazy soap ending


Welcome to next gen gaming delivered by Bioware, next step will be charging 5$ for a patch, you can thank people like Krory for that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> SHI ARI WAS AN ARDATK YAKSHI
> JUST MEETING HER CAUSED ME2 AND ME3 TO HAPPEN IN YOUR
> 
> AFTERLIFE
> ...



You'd have to be a moron not to see it.

That's why everything in ME2 and ME3 was better than in ME1.

THAT'S WHY THERE WAS NO MAKO.

Because you're dead in heaven.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2012)

HAY HAY KRORY
Did you know that Samara's voice actress's last name is

BAIRD

"Samara curbstomps a husk"

Mmmm. Mmmm.
Juicy.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

honestly i would sorta like it just cause that would mean that the terribad ending never actually happened


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Welcome to next gen gaming delivered by Bioware, next step will be charging 5$ for a patch, you can thank people like Krory for that.



Actually you can think the IMPRESSIVE 20,000 people that are _asking_ for a new DLC ending because they didn't like old one.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Who is Shi Ari?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2012)

> Welcome to next gen gaming delivered by Bioware, next step will be charging 5$ for a patch, you can thank people like Krory for that



DLC is the future, it's why I spit on EA.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

I saw no one complain like this when FFXIII had its true ending on DLC.. 

even SFvT 15 locked DLC characters aren't really causing a stir like this..

on DLC


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Actually you can think the IMPRESSIVE 20,000 people that are _asking_ for a new DLC ending because they didn't like old one.



Bioboards are a nexus of retards, but in this particular situation I have to spend a word or two for them. Choices in that poll are limited, so if you disliked the endings because they are lazy but want a new one you really have no other choice than vote for the first option.

Regardless 20k people are a big fucking deal, especially when the game is a console port and it's really rare for a Xbox player to put in the effort to go, register on a forum and start bitching.





Byrdman said:


> I saw no one complain like this when FFXIII had its true ending on DLC..
> 
> even SFvT 15 locked DLC characters aren't really causing a stir like this..
> 
> on DLC


Because FFXIII is such a milestone for RPGs that it will be part of the gaming story for   years to come, right?


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Regardless 20k people are a big fucking deal, especially when the game is a console port and it's really rare for a Xbox player to put in the effort to go, register on a forum and start bitching.



It's not as rare as you think, I see it happening all the time.  The amount of console players bitching about Oblivion, on Bethesda's forum, was rather impressive.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) know what they're talking about, esp when the matters involve interior decoration.



Lol 

Nice


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys, official word from BioWare:



			
				Casey Hudson said:
			
		

> After careful consideration, the team at BioWare have decided to give the players what they want. Mass Effect 4 will be hitting shelves in May, giving players the ultimate gaming experience they had hoped for.
> 
> Thanks to the fan reaction of Mass Effect 3, we learned the importance of endings in video games and that it doesn't matter what the journey - the gameplay, the story, the characterization - don't matter. It's the ending.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

For a second you had me believing that, Krory.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But there is some media coverage on the petition with nearly 20k voters.


Never saw this thanks Goob!


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

is that for fucking real?!???!?



EDIT: Damn you Krory


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Because FFXIII is such a milestone for RPGs that it will be part of the gaming story for   years to come, right?



Principle is still the same right? Lets talk about all our games that have DLC content on them... you would be surprise to see the number so it isn't something new and Bioware/EA isn't pointing a gun at your head to buy it


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiona said:


> is that for fucking real?!???!?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Damn you Krory



No.  Krory is just being silly.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Principle is still the same right? Lets talk about all our games that have DLC content on them... you would be surprise to see the number so it isn't something new and Bioware/EA isn't pointing a gun at your head to buy it



No, maybe I didn't express myself in the best way possible.
I'm not complaining about DLCs as a whole, I'm complaining about games being developed and cut down 30 days before going gold  so they can release a DLC and charge me an extra 10$.
If you want to improve your story, fine, so be it, publish the game and its patches and then  expand your universe via DLCs but don't do it by cutting otherwise relevant material.
I had no problem with  Dragon Age: Origins DLCs, nor I had with most ME2 ones (even if bridging ME2 and ME3 via a DLCs was a fuckin retarded bitch move from their part as was releasing the meaningless Witch Hunt).


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory you have such swag


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I saw no one complain like this when FFXIII had its true ending on DLC..
> 
> even SFvT 15 locked DLC characters aren't really causing a stir like this..
> 
> on DLC



Or when Ubisoft removed two missions from ACII (read: The only two missions that ended up mattering to the story), flat-out told people they were supposed to be in the game... but softened the blow by selling them for half price.

People have complained about day-one DLC as well - Final Fantasy XIII-2 is charging 3 bucks to fight a character in an arena... of characters also already on the disc.

Gears of War 3 character and weapon skins? On the disc.

Resident Evil 5? Guess what! Capcom admitted the DLC was on the disc.

Remember those console-specific characters in Soul Calibur IV? That were later released as additional DLC? Already on the disc.

God of War III equipment and arena DLC? On disc.

DX:HR pre-order bonuses? On disc, too.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> No, maybe I didn't express myself in the best way possible.
> I'm not complaining about DLCs as a whole, I'm complaining about games being developed and cut down 30 days before going gold  so they can release a DLC and charge me an extra 10$.
> If you want to improve your story, fine, so be it, publish the game and its patches and then  expand your universe via DLCs but don't do it by cutting otherwise relevant material.



Gotcha and I agree.. I don't like it when games lock on disk material to use as DLC... I am hoping someone finds a way to crack this. 

ME3 isn't even the worst model DLC I seen .. look at Blazblue for that $7.99 for one character on a fighting game.

Maybe however Bioware would give us some more details about the Reapers though.. maybe that would clear up some stuff


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> I wonder: how many inches of biocock someone can handle before turning that complacent smile into a grimace, because as of now, I'd say someone enjoys   his passive buttsex a tad too much. And he's paying for it





Just reminds me of when  DA2 came out


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Gotcha and I agree.. I don't like it when games lock on disk material to use as DLC... I am hoping someone finds a way to crack this.
> 
> ME3 isn't even the worst model DLC I seen .. look at Blazblue for that $7.99 for one character on a fighting game.
> 
> Maybe however Bioware would give us some more details about the Reapers though.. maybe that would clear up some stuff



It's already crackable, also you can use  the npc (but can't do the quest) by just editing your coalesced.bin, then search for MemberValidCID=22, MemberAvailablePlotLabel=IsSelectableProthean and replace it with  MemberValidCID=, MemberAvailablePlotLabel=

The character is usable, has full Voice acting, model and animations, you just don't get the  Eden Prime mission.
It's evident it was cut from the main game, it blends perfectly with it, the guy is even better done than most NPCs.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Just reminds me of when  DA2 came out



I remember that thread.

Hundreds of "This game is the worst game ever, I AM NEVER BUYING/PLAYING A BIOWARE GAME EVER AGAIN." Then some of those same people went and played both DLCs that followed, and said the same thing.

The same people who went out and bought or played Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> It's already crackable, also you can use  the npc (but can't do the quest) by just editing your coalesced.bin, then search for MemberValidCID=22, MemberAvailablePlotLabel=IsSelectableProthean and replace it with  MemberValidCID=, MemberAvailablePlotLabel=
> 
> The character is usable, has full Voice acting, model and animations, you just don't get the  Eden Prime mission.
> It's evident it was cut from the main game, it blends perfectly with it, the guy is even better done than most NPCs.



I seen that lol.. but I was talking about DLC in general... wonder if we are protected by laws seeing we brought the material.. it would be like we are modding it lol


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> I remember that thread.
> 
> Hundreds of "This game is the worst game ever, I AM NEVER BUYING/PLAYING A BIOWARE GAME EVER AGAIN." Then some of those same people went and played both DLCs that followed, and said the same thing.
> 
> The same people who went out and bought or played Mass Effect 3.


People are retards, what's the news?
Thank God in the EU  if you order stuff online you can get a refund.




Byrdman said:


> I seen that lol.. but I was talking about DLC in general... wonder if we are protected by laws seeing we brought the material


 You're ok from a legal standpoint, but keep in mind Bioware can ban on a whim, they banned a guy because he joined a multiplayer game where he had been given 10k multiplayer credits because of a bug, he was accused of cheating and  therefore prohibited from entering the servers. Since Multi  and Single player accounts are linked, if you're banned from the former you can't access the latter, yeah, the game is rendered unplayable, nada, nisba, you can't access it anymore.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I seen that lol.. but I was talking about DLC in general... wonder if we are protected by laws seeing we brought the material.. it would be like we are modding it lol



Hunted by Sister claimed in this thread he consulted a lawyer who told him that he had a case to sue video game companies over on-disc DLC.

Keyword there being "claimed."

And actually, BioWare can't ban you from the servers - the servers aren't theirs. At best they'll ban you from the forums which sends an automatic notification to an EA rep who will do the server-banning.

It's the mothership EA that does the banning. Hence why they are called "EA servers."


----------



## Mofo (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hunted by Sister claimed in this thread he consulted a lawyer who told him that he had a case to sue video game companies over on-disc DLC.
> 
> Keyword there being "claimed."
> 
> ...


Bioware Staff disagrees, just read their  tech forums. You ain't even trying anymore.
And just to deliver, yeah  people have started class action lawsuits against publishers and software houses. In France for .

HBS deserves some excuses, don't you think?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmmm... it would probably come a case where DLC is taken to court in the future.. but in seriousness.. almost all DLC probably is on-game content from a programmer's point of view


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Bioware Staff disagrees, just read their  tech forums. You ain't even trying anymore.
> And just to deliver, yeah  people have started class action lawsuits against publishers and software houses. In France for .
> 
> HBS deserves some excuses, don't you think?



Except the terms of service and the Dragon Age II ban situation already said this, thanks to the lovely Stanrey Woo:



> Please review the EA Community Terms of Service, particularly sections #9 and #11. There are two levels of enforcement here:
> 
> 1. BioWare community bans are forum-only and can be for as little as 24 hours. These bans should have no effect on your game, only your ability to use all the features of this website/community. these bans are handed out by BioWare Moderators as the result of our travels around the forum and/or issues reported by fellow community members.
> 
> ...



So yeah.. actually BioWare staff _doesn't_ state differently. Followed by EA's Boyd Beasley:



> ?Unfortunately, there was an error in the system that accidentally suspended your entire EA account. Immediately upon learning of the glitch, we have restored the entire account and apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused while accessing other areas of the EA service.?



In conclusion: EA bans come from *EA*. Again, it's their servers.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Man the Bioware Forums got CSI on the case at that. They have a thread about Broken Promises. Sh!ts hilarious. 

Casey Hudson Interview...

"This story arc is coming to an end with this game. That means the endings can be a lot more different."

Source: 

Mike Gamble interview...

"There are many different endings. We wouldn?t do it any other way. How
could you go through all three campaigns playing as your Shepard and
then be forced into a bespoke ending that everyone gets? But I can?t say
any more than that?"

Source:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptMgwElk5ok&feature=g-u-u&context=G2efe100FUAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, I laughed.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> Man the Bioware Forums got CSI on the case at that. They have a thread about Broken Promises. Sh!ts hilarious.
> 
> Casey Hudson Interview...
> 
> ...



I've learned to not trust developers.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

If by "CSI" you mean "The obvious answers are right in front of your face and predictable from the very start which is why it's the most idiotic show in television."

Those are pretty much the _only_ things those two morons have kept saying since back during E3.

Eternal is right... which is why my faith in ACIII is probably misplaced, as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory = Paragon

Mofo = Renegade







Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptMgwElk5ok&feature=g-u-u&context=G2efe100FUAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit, I laughed.



That is amazing


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

"If players achieved a love interest in both Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2, then both previous love interests will be vying for Shepard's attention in Mass Effect 3."

"As Mass Effect 3 is the end of the planned trilogy, the developers are not constrained by the necessity of allowing the story to diverge, yet also continue into the next chapter. This will result in a story that diverges into wildly different conclusions based on the player's actions in the first two chapters." - Casey Hudson


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> If by "CSI" you mean "The obvious answers are right in front of your face and predictable from the very start which is why it's the most idiotic show in television."
> 
> Those are pretty much the _only_ things those two morons have kept saying since back during E3.
> 
> Eternal is right... which is why my faith in ACIII is probably misplaced, as well.



Ouch CSI is that bad? lol


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2012)

I dislike the endings for a number of reasons but I still think the game ME3 as a whole is great I had lots of fun playing it but I could focus some of my vitroil towards how bioware so utterly fucked up the journal system which doesn't update or keep track of any of your sidequests. 

If you are mad because someone is disliking an aspect of a video game you can go sit in the corner. There are genuine problems that need to be fixed. Whether it be dissapearing squad members or the need to actually play multiplayer to unlock some endings shit is not cool on all ends.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> Ouch CSI is that bad? lol



You ever watch a movie with some kind of mystery to it... but the mystery is shattered because the obvious twist is made so apparent in the first two minutes and the main protagonist(s) are staring it so directly in the face that for two hours you're screaming at why the most intelligent or most qualified people for the task can't figure it out and then either act so perplexed by something so obvious or - worse - reply with, "It's so simple!"?

That is every episode of CSI.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I could focus some of my vitroil towards how bioware so utterly fucked up the journal system which doesn't update or keep track of any of your sidequests.



I remember when RPGs didn't even give you the luxury of any kind of journal to tell you what to do.

You know... before they were made to hold hands for babies.

On another note, I think I might have said this before but... someone on the Mass Effect art team has a serious tentacle fetish.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 11, 2012)

Just finished the Prothean DLC mission


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Javik is a boss. Especially when he's talking down to the other species  And Prothean insight was awesome, but all of it could have been covered in the Codex (as I mentioned before). Got the weapon, haven't tried it out yet but goddamn the weight on this thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

So for everyone who beat the game already...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who was the first person off the ship after Joker, after it crashes?


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> So for everyone who beat the game already...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Garrus was


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2012)

Isn't there DLC for Vegas that suppose to be coming out about his mission?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> So for everyone who beat the game already...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali, though i guess its cause she was my LI, after that  javik strutted out




I wan't a take omega back dlc


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Isn't there DLC for Vegas that suppose to be coming out about his mission?



Vega is getting an anime about his mission.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> So for everyone who beat the game already...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Edi then Garrus then Ashley (my LI)


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> So for everyone who beat the game already...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Joker lol
then EDI 
then Javik


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2012)

Ahahaha, game ending.  What a piece of shit.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 11, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ahahaha, game ending.  What a piece of shit.




Another to add to the massive list of unsatisfied gamers.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

To be a gamer is to be unsatisfied.

Welcome to the world, folks.

Also...

Joker: So, a real, live Prothean. Has Liara stopped bouncing yet? I assume there was some bouncing.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

Well he was wondering if she "embraced eternity lately"


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I got Joker, Kaidan (who was LI and who should be dead ala lazer), and Javik. I don't get why Javik is there.




Worst possible import is a vastly different experience. Damn I hate this Shepard.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> To be a gamer is to be unsatisfied.
> 
> Welcome to the world, folks.



I've never agree with you more, there is always something that should be better in a game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Hana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well shit... you can miss out on Tali and Garrus as squadmates, which kind of sucks. From watching my brother, not seeing Wrex or Thane or Jack completely blow.

Who did you actually have survive in your worst one?

Though keeping the Collector Base is a good thing.

In other news, I can't even fucking _use_ the Hurricane.  The recoil throws me off way to much. A lot of getting used to.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=booBmcFw_Lk[/YOUTUBE]
These extra line get cut or did I do something to not get these tear jerking dialogue.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2012)

Instead of complaining about the endings you should all be upset that Harbinger barely showed up in this game and got not one single line of dialogue


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah well shit... you can miss out on Tali and Garrus as squadmates, which kind of sucks. From watching my brother, not seeing Wrex or Thane or Jack completely blow.
> 
> Who did you actually have survive in your worst one?
> 
> ...



Kasumi and Morinth. I'm still working on the Tuchanka questline, but it is so much different with dick Shepard. Gah, I hate Wreave, and I have avoided talking to Eve... 

I'm not sure what will happen considering the Shepard killed Wrex, but didn't destroy the cure (didn't even do that loyalty mission).


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

I was gonna say... at least with Wreav, you could get Mordin to survive...

...but you can't even get that.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats....huh....shit you may be on to some thing. you should make a vid talking about your "theory"



There's way too much evidence proving it was an hallucination. I'll sum it up in a few bullet points.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shepard sees a ghost - the child (and the catalyst towards the end)
Hears whispering
Results in alien voices in the victims mind (The Catalyst)
Vega notices infrasound on the ship - a common method of indoctrination.
TIM's choice was the "blue" choice and Anderson's was the red. The catalyst tries to sway you away from killing them.
Everything is slowed down after you are hit by the Reaper - just like in the dream.
Everything after being hit is dreamlike. Words are backwords on the citadel akin to lucid dreaming.

However, one of the biggest proving points is this...


In the ending Shepard canonically dies in (the destruction ending,) he wakes up and takes a deep breath... in rubble. How did he get in rubble? There was no rubble on the Citadel where he was. He was in London - it shares the same sky. I'm assuming he wakes up in rubble after the Reaper attacked him and that whole sequence was him fighting indoctrination. By him not giving into the Catalyst and deciding to control them or merge organic life, he decided to fight against the Reaper's indoctrination and wake up. 

The following is a theory that has a high possibilty of not being true, but is based off of a EA marketing tactic. 


There was a large emphasis on 1M1 when you return to the Citadel. Adding them up you get 15 - the Asian release date. EA has used this marketing tactic before; they put a number on one of their covers and was later revealed to be a new Battlefield title. Perhaps they are doing this to reveal the true ending? This is just a theory that is way out there though, and has little possibitly of being true. Just thought I would point this out.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't want a world without JEDI.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

And speaking of horrible worlds without awesome things, did anyone have to fight the Jack Phantom?  I want to see what she's like but I couldn't bear the thought of letting her die in ME3.


----------



## Hana (Mar 11, 2012)

She is dead in my worst import but I decided to avoid the mission for awhile to see what happens.


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2012)

Tell me what happens. Maybe she'd actually be more badass as a Phantom than Kai Leng was.  Though I'd still prefer her alive, of course.

I'm working through my Insanity run on my Infiltrator... deciding a sidearm might be necessary for now. Just a pistol, though. Also trying to decide if I want to try something other than the Black Widow X.

Also, Hana... I think you were one of the two people I spoke to briefly about the new artbook and in case you have yet to see it... it is definitely a more impressive ratio of art to text. 

Although mostly old, it was interesting to see original intentions for the likes of the Volus and Elcor - and not to mention original intentions for The Illusive Man/Jack Harper.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 11, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=booBmcFw_Lk[/YOUTUBE]
> These extra line get cut or did I do something to not get these tear jerking dialogue.



Keith David is an awesome VA.  Lance Henriksen also was great as Admiral Hackett I would follow those two leaders into the bowels of hell or in this case apparently London.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hey guys, official word from BioWare:



YAYYYYY!!!!!
wait a sec...
YAY finally


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 12, 2012)

Liara has the best VA ever /totally unbiased opinion


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, as much as I love Ali Hillis as Liara, I think Raphael Sbarge has stepped it up tremendously as Kaidan this game. Liara sounds rather... empty sometimes in ME3, which is based primarily upon her new-found characterization and the overall situation. But Kaidan was rather impressive.

And honestly, Freddie Prinze Jr. as James Vega was easily one of the most entertaining.

Vega: Ha! Like fish in a barrel!
Garrus: ...what?
Vega: Old human saying. Like... fish... in... a... barrel.

Also, I'm perfectly in favor - and completely bias of - Courtenay Taylor as Jack.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2012)

I need a team to play the shitty multiplayer so I can see the shitty best ending. Message me, my gamertag is: Ersanven. I'll be on sporadically. Fucking bioware making half the game online.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Another to add to the massive list of unsatisfied gamers.



Well, I knew this was happening as soon as as they started goign on about "multiple endings!" in their advertisements.  Not to mention that since the abortion that was Dragon Age 2, I didn't hold out any hope for them to not fuck this one up.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> And speaking of horrible worlds without awesome things, did anyone have to fight the Jack Phantom?  I want to see what she's like but I couldn't bear the thought of letting her die in ME3.



I did during my first play through cause I didn't save Grissom Acadamy in time. (I didn't know there was a time limit and had no idea Jack was there, a school teacher no less, so it wasn't on my priority list lol)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, I was wondering why I never got to see Jack until I got to TIM's base and heard a recording of Cerberus torturing Jack. Then in the next room you see Jack just randomly fly in as a Phantom with no big introduction and as soon as you kill her(easily) EDI casually says, "I believe that was Jack" and I responded with a WTF, oh shit it was lol


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Did it look like Jack or was it just a regular-looking Phantom with Jack's name?  No battle differences between her and a regular Phantom?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretty much the same thing as a regular phantom except she yells out "I will destroy you!" which made me look up at who I was fighting haha.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I did during my first play through cause I didn't save Grissom Acadamy in time. (I didn't know there was a time limit and had no idea Jack was there, a school teacher no less, so it wasn't on my priority list lol)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



what the hell !! A jack phantom ?  I saved her so I never got to see that

btw she looked super cool , didn't she


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Instead of complaining about the endings you should all be upset that Harbinger barely showed up in this game and got not one single line of dialogue



Dood was kinda busy, leading the assault on earth and what not, should he of made like kai leng and troll your email account

"Dear Shepard iam in your earths fucking your people lol

P.S This hurts you"


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Just got Donnelly and Daniels back in my Insanity playthrough.  My life is complete.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> There's way too much evidence proving it was an hallucination. I'll sum it up in a few bullet points.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




very intriguing i can see that working out,


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

So at what point exactly does Shepard GET indoctrinated ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> So at what point exactly does Shepard GET indoctrinated ?



Guessing sometime during the first.


----------



## Heihachi (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally beat this today.

My soul has been crushed.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

To be fair what tech did cerberus have when they resurrected shepard?
Reaper.
because as

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard gets disintegrated she/he turns into a husk after all the pain or part of her skin is destroyed and you see a very dark and husk colored cyber skeleton so in fact the catalyst was lying to you or never existed just like when it said TIM was not able to control the reapers because he indoctrinated but more heavily so than Shepard. 

Plus the reapers are the only characters besides cerberus who is their little side project that can resurrect the dead and if you speak with Miranda she confirms that when rebuilding Shepard the Illusive man did not want overrides or control chips in Shepard.  Which means while Shepard is built with some reaper tech just like the Shock troops we see in the tram station they have that final obey chip measure. 

In the control ending where Shepard survives

*Spoiler*: __ 



She/he looks like a husk after patches of her skin are burned off


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> So for everyone who beat the game already...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



EDI 
They hugged each other too, so sweet :33


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

So Ashley is a tranny. I have an incentive to save him now.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2012)

apparently I am late but I didn't know this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mwiqq-Y5r4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

What is the best power for a soldier?
Dark Channel or E-Drain?

I bought E Drain but now that I have Dark Channel I wonder


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2012)

Fortification.

Should i do my sentinel renegade femshem shep [garrus as the li] or my infiltrator paragon who made renegade choices femshep [Kaiden then thane]

Saving my renagade Vangarud[Liara] for when they fix the save importer


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> What is the best power for a soldier?
> Dark Channel or E-Drain?
> 
> I bought E Drain but now that I have Dark Channel I wonder



E Drain is a good replacement for overload , if you don't have a tech specialist in your squad


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuck this game's endings.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> "Dear Shepard iam in your earths fucking your people lol
> 
> P.S This hurts you"


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2012)

Since my worst import is just too hard to go through, I decided to try my Liara romance playthrough. I have to admit that I have never been a huge fan of Liara's romance, but it is so well done in Mass Effect 3. It works so well. 

I am enjoying yelling at Ashley too. I think being renegade with her makes more sense for some reason.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

can femshep romance Tali in this game ?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry if I repeat someone, but it's nearly impossible to read all 166 pages to check lol

I can admit the game has it flaws but I liked it nevertheless. The biggest flaw is damn 50% of "readiness" unless you play multiplayer (all your points is dropped in half). Like, WTF? I've NEVER played multiplayer in ANY game! I'm not interested in this shit and I'll never be! So you need to use third-party hacks to get around this issue. Another question is reputation points you need for "blue" or "red" answers (not paragon/renegade points!). There is actually no scale for them and it's impossible to know how much of those you need!
But what truly bothers me is the ending. Not the concept of it, ok, it's plausible, but the implementation and so damn many unanswered questions that seems like stupidity atm. Maybe someone has better understanding than me?

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. What is fucking happens with Normandy?! Is supposed to be around Earth but SOMEHOW it gets caught in the explosion of the mass-relay (WTF?) and than crashes on the planet that has nothing to do with Solar system! WTF?
2. The whole mission in London is implemented like others - with 2 team-mates. But in the end, when you're running towards the beam to get in the Citadel, are they running with you?! I haven't noticed. But if they are, then they are killed by the laser, like everyone else? Because it's only you and Anderson who actually gonna make it. So, whoever you choose to go with you on the last mission in London gonna die??
3. Not really an issue, but just of curiosity - someone told me that it is possible for Earth to be destroyed. Is it physically destroyed? Or just humanity is wiped out? How low your points must be for this to happen? Also, I read somewhere that when Normandy crashes, in some endings it is actually shown that crew is getting out. What's the point of this?


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

I did my loyal to ashley playthrough first and im actually rather glad i did, the dialogue was great and there were a few cutscenes that were downright dawww :33 


Like when ashley got hurt and sheploo went to pick her up like a small child and said "come on ash" and the way he said it was so cute


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 12, 2012)

LIKE!! :L


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow over 10,000 people. 



Its almost as if the "vocal minority" is getting larger 




I already shared the link on my twitter :33


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 12, 2012)

But that's alot people to dislike the ending :L 

What do you think bioware will do.


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

That fucking ending.  Player choice.  Gone.

I mean, they advertise it on the _fucking box_.  The collector's edition box that I paid $80.  Not to mention the over $100, possibly over $200, that I spent on the games, DLC, and other materials.  Nor the countless hours I've spent exploring the possible ways you can do things.

"Groundbreaking interactive storytelling drives the heart-pounding action in which each decision you make could have devastating and deadly consequences."

BioWare is a bunch of fucking liars.  Player choice didn't have a single consequence on the game's ending.

That's not even touching on how pants-on-head retarded the ending choices even were.


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Faustus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

I COULD NOT HELP BUT LAUGH
hana y u so funneh? :33


Also I will defend bioware partially:
Rachni living: Helps crucible and your score
Krogan Cure and Wrex gives more than Salarian Fleet or Krogan and Wreav
Feros Colony: Extra support more score
Virmire: Ash and Kaiden have the same score
Rewrite heretics: A higher geth score than if you destroyed them
Promote Quarian and Geth Peace with Rewrite: Highest possible score compared to either alone
All squadsmates alive are 25 score so throughout ME1 and 2 keeping them alive makes your score better exception*: Mornith *
Alive squadmates give added companies etc
Example: If you dont open grunt or he dies

*Spoiler*: __ 



Arlach company mission sometimes bugs and out and doesnt became available and thus less support




To be fair your choices have made an impact 
And yes I just beat the game not even 4 minutes ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Paragon through and through Liara Romance
Destroyed Ending and heard my shepard take a breath in the cutscene
AFTER the explosion


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Anybody?



These things have been discussed over and over again last few pages , no one's feeling like doing it again.


Does anybody know if femshep can romance Tali in ME3 ?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

can someone help?

There was this really pretty femshep like quite a few pages back
sorta tan
dark hair
can someone help me find her Facecode? O:


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

Love that new avy Anarch:33


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

first response to this post gets to pick my next class:
Cant be soldier or engie though


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Love that new avy Anarch:33



thanks  , it's Sherlock but it has the ME paragon/renegade thing going right 



Axl Low said:


> first response to this post gets to pick my next class:
> Cant be soldier or engie though



Infiltrator of course , headshots look awesome in this game


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> These things have been discussed over and over again last few pages , no one's feeling like doing it again.



Then can you at least link me to the page where this discussion begins? And are you sure it has the answer on question *3*, because I was googling quite a lot trying to find the answer


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

fffffff
i suck with infiltrator
got my ass handed to me on ME2's insane


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Then can you at least link me to the page where this discussion begins? And are you sure it has the answer on question *3*, because I was googling quite a lot trying to find the answer



just go back a few pages it's not too far back and yeah there was a link detailing the different endings and how many points you need to get there.
the ending you're asking about was also listed.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

37 hours in my first playthrough D:


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 12, 2012)

Graal Spike Thrower or the Specter's Wraith for my Vanguard's shotty?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

CLAYMORE D


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> just go back a few pages it's not too far back and yeah there was a link detailing the different endings and how many points you need to get there.
> the ending you're asking about was also listed.



Checked from the 160 - nothing like what I was asking, NOTHING. The only thing near enough was about people sharing their experiences with Normandia crashing - it seems almost everyone got to see who came out of it (in my case nobody was shown, the video ends before the door is completely open). Also somebody had this odd thing with team-mates that was fighting in group with Shepard coming out of Normandia, too! That's something near my question 2, but how is this possible in the first place, does Bioware think we are all that retard?


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Soldier is almost as good at headshots as Infiltrator :33



Fiona said:


> Wow over 10,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what stops people from linking this to their non-gamer friends, or parents, or auntie? Hell, some people havent even picked up the game yet and I am sure they liked there. Same as the vote bombings in Metacritic where in the first couple of hours it got dozens of 0 votes with the reason "ending sucks" . 
This is really becoming a bandwagon business.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Checked from the 163 - nothing like what I was asking, NOTHING. The only thing near enough was about people sharing their experiences with Normandia crashing - it seems almost everyone got to see who came out of it (in my case nobody was shown, the video ends before the door is completely open). Also somebody had this odd thing with team-mates that was fighting in group with Shepard coming out of Normandia, too! That's something near my question 2, but how is this possible in the first place, does Bioware think we are all that retard?



You know you can always run your questions through google, right? Most likely at least 2-3 threads with the same name will pop up.


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I COULD NOT HELP BUT LAUGH
> hana y u so funneh? :33
> 
> 
> ...



None of that changes the possible endings.  You could have exterminated the rachni and the geth and gotten your readiness meter points otherwise, and it doesn't make a damn bit of difference.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think femshep can romance Tali or any straight character from before ME3. Basically they added two possible lesbian lovers for her with Dianna and Sarah.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

Oman said:


> None of that changes the possible endings.  You could have exterminated the rachni and the geth and gotten your readiness meter points otherwise, and it doesn't make a damn bit of difference.


To be fair

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the destroyed ending it could help Shepard survive 




But
that's it
/trying to be positive


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> You know you can always run your questions through google, right? Most likely at least 2-3 threads with the same name will pop up.



As if I haven't tried it already  The forum is a better place for it - you can have the exact questions you want and maybe someone will be able to answer them. That's what is forum about. Now please don't bother yourself with my questions and don't bother me with answers like "go google" if you don't have nothing better to offer


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

I just clicked your spoiler. Try asking your questions with  less words. Tight formating, bro.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2012)

Five days until Finals are over, meaning five days until I can play.

Though just by skimming these past few pages, I can see a lot of different opinions regarding it.  I just hope I'm not disappointed.  I've been a fan ever since I played the first one what, five years ago?


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Graal Spike Thrower or the Specter's Wraith for my Vanguard's shotty?



I used the Spike Thrower just because you can charge and shoot , that's great specially against armored opponents and you can save the credits you'd spend on the spectre weapon and buy other stuff. Though you'll end up with more than enough credits by the end regardless.



Matta Clatta said:


> I don't think femshep can romance Tali or any straight character from before ME3. Basically they added two possible lesbian lovers for her with Dianna and Sarah.



oh well , sticking with Liara then.Diana and Sarah are more like flings , not even a cut scene to watch 

EDIT :
@Faustus : 

a similar LINK was posted a few pages back and it may not answer ALL of your questions , but it tells you the points scenario which was what you wanted


----------



## Jesus (Mar 12, 2012)

Finished the game three days ago, still fucking depressed. What the hell is wrong with me??


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> To be fair
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nope.  As long as you have enough war assets, of any kind, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard can survive


.  Your actual choices don't matter a damn bit.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, if it's too many words, I'll ask a simple question that bothers me most:
Are Shepard and Anderson the only ones alive after Reaper laser attack? (Last mission, London, the beam to the Citadel)?
Or
What happens to Shepard's team-mates that were following him through London and supposed to follow him to the Citadel?
Also, someone mentioned the team-mates he has chosen to follow him in the last mission magically appeared on the crashed Normandy. WTF.
@*Anarch* - thanks for the link
EDIT: I've already seen thin information. Only confirms that Earth can get destroyed. Ok, but it's not so important lol


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, that's what I got on another forum regarding question 2 (still nothing on question 1):
1. Up to 4 total  squad members can survive. Based on  EMS. 
2. The 2 of them are always *Joker* and *EDI* (if you didn’t kill her) and 2 squad members that you had *the most relations with* (used a lot and developed relationships [can be non-romantic] with).
3. Those 2 squad members will survive and will be on Normandia *even if they are with you on Earth*.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

Holly shit you guys!
I have just created the 
MOST DISGUSTING PURE SOLDIER BUILD EVER

Get ashley alive and learn marksman from her
Get the adrenaline rush that allows you to use one extra offensive power
Marksman + Adrenaline Rush = OMGREAPERBBQ

I erased a banshee with liara's warp ammo + Prothean Particale beam + Ad Rush + Marksman
WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## left4lol (Mar 12, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 ending poll from BSN

*Spoiler*: __ 









3000+ People now wanted to buy alternate ending DLC
I see what you did there Bioware .


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

What if you keep killing him in every playthrough


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

> the ending choices made me spiral into a deep dark depression



troll answer, 4chan rejoiced


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Ok, if it's too many words, I'll ask a simple question that bothers me most:



Okay first of all spoiler tag the whole thing dude

To answer your questions


*Spoiler*: __ 



In my endings ( I did all three with 3.5k or so war assets) neither Shep nor Anderson survived but the whole crew apparently did ( though you can't know for sure as you only see a few of them in the end cut scene )

Apparently Shep survives if you have the right amount of war assets AND choose the destruction ending.I doubt he survives in the other two endings inspite of what Oman says , because the catalyst specifically says that he'll die in both those options.From what I understand Anderson ALWAYS dies of the shot in the chest from your gun ; you can stop the illusive man from executing him , but that's about it. 

And anyway in all my endings the Citadel blows up , so irrespective of what might have happened earlier I don't see how either of them could've survived the blast.

By survival I mean physical survival , I'm not counting Shepard's magical transference to the reapers or getting synthesized as surviving.

I took Ashley with me in the last mission but she still ended up on the Normandy in the end cut scene , so yeah either Bioware fucked up , or the hallucination thing is true , both of which are disappointing IMO.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 on the last mission now, only had 4k war assets with EMS at little over 2K I am so screwed , ultra depressing ending coming up for me  but I couldn't help it, fucking illusive man was pissing me off


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> LIKE!! :L



lol how sad


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

It's just wrong that Bioware is forcing people to play the multi player in order to get the best possible ending. This game wasn't supposed to be about the multi player , ME universe became what it is because of the single player story.

The fact that multi player would affect the single player campaign totally sucks


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

I took Edi and liara with me and

*Spoiler*: __ 



 did the destruction ending and well I thought EDI and Liara were boned since Harbinger had nuked the board but then I see Liara my LI for that run come out of the Normandy all fine and dandy not missing me at all


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

I do have a question...
Let's get all FORUM-Y D

Is anyone here who liked the endings [strongly] opposed to Bioware adding another one?


----------



## Bonney (Mar 12, 2012)

I haven't finished the game. But changing the ending to appease whining fans doesn't sound like a great idea to me, regardless of how shit the ending may be. Hate if they buckled and wimped out like that.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

What this game needs is a better explanation and longer ending cut scene, not another ending made to please the masses.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 12, 2012)

I just finished Tuchanka.

This game is beautiful.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Paradox said:


> I haven't finished the game. But changing the ending to appease whining fans doesn't sound like a great idea to me, regardless of how shit the ending may be. Hate if they buckled and wimped out like that.



Please , they aren't wimping out. This is calculated , to sell more dlcs.
Thousands of people will buy the extended ending dlc if they make such a thing , they'll bitch about it and curse Bioware but they'll still pay for it.



Rios said:


> What this game needs is a better explanation and longer ending cut scene, not another ending made to please the masses.



exactly.

and that is what bioware may very well release - an extended ending dlc which gives some closure on what happened to everyone.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope they realize that if they change the ending, people won't like that one either. Guarantee it.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I just finished Tuchanka.
> 
> This game is beautiful.




*Spoiler*: __ 



thresher maw > reaper 

best.mission.in.the.series.

I loved the Tuchanka mission ,it's my fav in the entire series


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> What this game needs is a better explanation and longer ending cut scene, not another ending made to please the masses.



Indeed. Is it so hard to understand?



left4lol said:


> *Spoiler*: __



My choices:
1. Neither. No "happy" ending? Ok. But at least make it look so it will make sense!
2. Regarding my previous answer, the first is most close to me. Because teleporting crew members and Normandy near mass-relay and then crashing on random planet not even in Solar system don't make any sense at all!
3. What's wrong with these options? Almost all of them are necessary! No fucking "strange planet", no "teleporting squad members", freaking MORE explanations are absolutely needed to make this game and its final seem at least believable!


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Ha ha ha. So many people wanting a happy ending.  Typical.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ha ha ha. So many people wanting a happy ending.  Typical.



yeah, that's a little stupid. Though I think if the endings were properly explained with no "mystical" bullshit, much less people would complain.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

No. They wouldn't.

They'd still complain.

That's how the fandom works. There would be a handful of people that would say it suffices, but the majority? Never satisfied.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> No. They wouldn't.
> 
> They'd still complain.
> 
> That's how the fandom works. There would be a handful of people that would say it suffices, but the majority? Never satisfied.



But then it would be clear that they are just whining for the sake of whining. Now I can't blame them. Do ME and ME2 endings receive the same amount of whine? I don't think so. Because they were at least explained and story-line was finished properly. I have not a single reproach against them. But with ME3... At first I thought it's only me, but it seems teleporting crew and that Normandy bullshit out of the blue are true after all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Everything on the forums, from the root of the "fandom," received the same amount of whine. Such as the people who think Mass Effect 2 ruined Mass Effect 1 and is an abortion. The people who think Dragon Age II ruined Dragon Age: Origins but then by extension the people who think Dragon Age: Origins ruined Baldur's Gate. It's not a matter of if there's people out there whining legitimately anymore. It's a matter that no matter what you get, a vast majority of them are going to find _something_ to whine about.

As I said before, it's a part of the community. Nothing to do but sit back and enjoy watching the shit fly as people equate a bad video game ending to being raped.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Hell, I just wish the real Indoctrination Ending was actually on the disc so people could rage three times as much. The reaction would be even more downright fucking hilarious than the current one.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, Ben Kuchera... I love you.



> There is a movement to change the ending of Mass Effect 3. I love it. I support it.





> I want this for everything. I'm starting a letter writing campaign to have Gatbsy end with a steamy sex scene.





> Max Payne should end with a surprise party and his wife and kid are there. Someone needs to write the petition.



LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN, PEOPLE.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 12, 2012)

Finished it today, they messed up an amazing game with the last mission, the game was great up until that point, WTF were they thinking?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 12, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Finished it today, they messed up an amazing game with the last mission, the game was great up until that point, WTF were they thinking?



Mordin should have wrote the ending....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone else might have gotten it wrong.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, Ben Kuchera... I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Krory,it's not the game,it's us,the rest of the fans that cannot comprehend the beautiful and stylish endings and you are leading a brave and noble battle to illuminate the rest that it is in fact okay to accept shit in place of fine cuisine because hey,life sucks, and that's how it is.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory is still on his warpath?

it's just as bad as the people saying fuck bioware and this game its teh worstest worst


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy ending cost too much.............................................. =_=

Anyway

There's nothing wrong with a happyending. The game has a great deal of tragedy all thru-out it. A balance of a little ray of sunshine is actually a mark of good storytelling in many instances. People feel as they do because of the KIND of video game this is. This is a game that allowed one to step into the shoes of a hero and literally live a 3 game life as Commander Sheppard. Its a highly involving game and the choices made the game close to home. People played this game 10 to 20 times in 5 years. Me, i played the first one 3 times and the 2nd 6 times. People invested a a lot of time and energy into these games thanks to the creaters of the game for making a great series of games. 

But the problem is the Ending of a game that people invested so much into, just for many reasons, doesn't make sense... Is just depressing and lacked options. On IGN They have a Ending guide saying there are 17 ending.... When really there are 3 ending with 3 different colors. And thats all. 

Although I don't care if they change the end, I can't judge others because they want it, simply because the Ending is Terrible.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

ME1: Fight with the Mako controls
ME2: Fight with the reload button
ME3: Fight the developers

Its come a full circle!


----------



## Pirao (Mar 12, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Mordin should have wrote the ending....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol, for real.

Damn, at first I thought it was me since I didn't have the galactic readiness ratings up, so that's why I got a bad ending, so I started playing multiplayer to get it up but read that even the best ending is pretty much as shitty as the other ones.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 12, 2012)

I just re-watched the ending I chose and I have to say... I think I'm ok with it now. I didn't know what to think at first. I think I was just overwhelmed that Mass Effect was over... all those characters I had gotten to know after all these years... and it's done.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only thing that bothers me about the ending is the Normandy crashing. I don't mind the scene itself... but it felt rushed and out of place. All they needed to do was add some radio chatter of Joker saying he was picking up survivors or something... but just jumping to him going FTL was jarring. Where was he going? How did Tali get on board? Just one little line of dialogue could have cleared a LOT of this up.




But I can fill in the gaps myself I suppose. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



By the way... anyone else who chose the Control ending... did you feel like... I don't know... a gut wretching feeling when you were watching Shepard sacrificing himself? I actually found it hard to watch. I've never felt so attached to a character in a game before. Like it almost physically hurt to watch him die. 




Oh and... dat ending credit song


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

Just finished Tuchanka. Best mission in series?

And Mordin: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I seriously almost cried, it was an amazing death that was completely in character. His smile, the "someone else would have gotten it wrong", his demeanor while he carried out the task. All awesome.

And I love how for Mordin, working in an exploding lab is exactly the same as working in a non exploding lab. It's like he barely even acknowledged it. Awesome.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah guys, nobody  here  played Star Control? You know,  the game Bioware plagia... ahem drew inspiration from?


----------



## Jesus (Mar 12, 2012)

This helped making me feel a little better about the endings.  Don't watch if you haven't finished the game.

[YOUTUBE]hzYLTbQQEZQ[/YOUTUBE]



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just finished Tuchanka. Best mission in series?


Agreed.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 12, 2012)

New multiplayer DLCs


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 12, 2012)

So I'm looking at some stuff in the ME3 wiki, and there's apparently a "Battlefield 3 Soldier" class. Anyone know whats up with that?


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Ah guys, nobody  here  played Star Control? You know,  the game Bioware plagia... ahem drew inspiration from?



3DO? Its sounds familiar. lemme google..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

THIS ENDING. NOW THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.  

Spoilers.. duh. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]DPhWndG6EIY[/YOUTUBE]




I'm just gonna ignore that Normandy part though. But I am happy with this.. BRB GONNA REPLAY MY GAME LIKE A DRUM.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2012)

They are probably gonna release some DLC to better explain the endings.. I hope they don't release new endings.. that would be stupid... and maybe we can see some history of the Reapers


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

The back-pedaling of some people in this thread is _astounding_. 

"OMFG, THAT ENDING WAS SO BAD, I CAN'T EVEN TAKE IT. I WILL NEVER PLAY MASS EFFECT 3 AGAIN."

*get the exact same ending with a twenty-second clip showing N7 in rubble*

"OMFG, THAT ENDING WAS GOOD, ACTUALLY! I AM GOING TO PLAY THE SHIT OUT OF THIS GAME NOW!"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

You so jelly Kory. You so jelly. :33

The only ending I'vee ever wanted was to kill them reapers. So I'm ok with this.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Jelly?! Pshaw, goilfwend... I ain't the one who WOKE UP THIS MORNING AND CRIIIIED and CAN'T EVEN LOOK AT THE GAME over a video game ending. 

You just jelly that I ain't BROKEN FOREVAH like you.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

I have many feelings ok.  

At least I can stop crying like a little bitch now. No new ending is need. I'm happy. I can enjoy my Mass Errections again. Just.. fuck you Bioware.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe if you did it right the first time, you wouldn't have to cry like a little bitch (AND SO MANY PETITION RETWEETS, MY GOD) in the first place.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohhhh Multiplayer DLC me like 
I still haven't unlocked my krogan characters though


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Maybe if you did it right the first time, you wouldn't have to cry like a little bitch (AND SO MANY PETITION RETWEETS, MY GOD) in the first place.



Sorry bro.  I did all the quest that was given to me and was pretty sure I did everything.. but the game told me _"No, you suck. Stop playing."_ at the end and I cried like a bitch. I took my fucking time to complete every fucking quest I GOT.. but I guess now I have to go find where the fuck I went wrong.. or play MP. Perfect ending is what I was going for.. fuck I should have played MP when I got all those fucking invites. Fuck me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



Shepard dying is better than Shepard living.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, thank you for your input.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

It's not my input.

It's a scientifically proven fact.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

I prefer life over death. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think anyone dying objectively makes any ending better


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Se7en would have been a shit ending of John Doe Spacey didn't die.

Reservoir Dogs would have been a shit ending if everyone but Steve Buscemi didn't die.

Gears of War 3 could have benefited from MORE people dying than just Dom and Adam. Kill Hoffman while we're at it.

I'd say Fallout 3 but then everyone cried because someone died.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually, the story only suffered from killing the characters it did.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not against characters dying in a story, in some cases it enhances the story but you can't have everyone dying in every story.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, four isn't too many.

Wait no, five.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Fallout 3... it was a death that made the story good. It would still be good too if the character didn't die... 

I still prefer life. Excuse me for enjoying happy endings.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Trying assert the negativity around the endings shittiness towards shepard dying? Well.....

I'm all for shepard dying in one of the endings. They did that in Dragon Age for the Warden and no one complained a bit obviously this is a different circumstance where you have to gauge that people aren't seriously mad about such a circumstance as Shepard dying in all but one of the endings.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

Also Guys what bonus powers does Kaiden give you in ME3? O:
And what happned the sniper in Big ben?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 12, 2012)

So I've finally finished the game. And I have to say, the ending is not the problem so far, it's that I have no real anticipation of any other ending. 
But I'm going to do my level best to enjoy the rest of the game regardless of the bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Fallout 3... it was a death that made the story good. It would still be good too if the character didn't die...
> 
> I still prefer life. Excuse me for enjoying happy endings.



You're excused for being a pussy. :33


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok so I finished the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Pretty bad, shep dies, earth is destroyed and I think all crew members die as well as all mass relays getting destroyed

but after putting so much into it the ending really didn't offer any closure on the races or characters, I'd like to know how tuchankha,pavlaven etc are doing even if earth is destroyed


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Also Guys what bonus powers does Kaiden give you in ME3? O:
> And what happned the *sniper in Big ben*?



Destroyed by a reaper laser in the trailers


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

You know what my problem with the ending was?

There was no one roasting marshmallows over a fire.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

OH SHIT BIOWARE CONFIRMED THAT MAJOR COATES 
MAJOR FUCKING COATES
WAS THE BIG BEN SNIPER

NO FUCKIGN WAY
THAT'S
THAT'S
amazing 


Oh bioware
y u loff us so hard? :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Why would BioWare need to confirm this? He confirms it in game if you talk to him - he talks about being cooped up in Big Ben with a sniper rifle.

Did you people even play the game?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're excused for being a pussy. :33



If only you knew what I knew. :33


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 12, 2012)

So....


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Bitch, I know everything. :33


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Also Guys what bonus powers does Kaiden give you in ME3? O:
> And what happned the sniper in Big ben?



barrier and reave


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why would BioWare need to confirm this? He confirms it in game if you talk to him - he talks about being cooped up in Big Ben with a sniper rifle.
> 
> Did you people even play the game?



i did but I couldnt find him D:
T_T
I haz the legend acheevo to prove it 



Muk said:


> barrier and reave



MUST IMPORT KAIDAN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> So....



So EDI has a cameltoe 
Joker will get over it

Your shep is pretty :33


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 12, 2012)

Not mine, just something that made me lol


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

EDI's cameltoe and the Liara sex scene are worth buying the game alone.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats......certainly something a synthetic machine needs.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Thats......certainly something a synthetic machine needs.



Its all part of her free will experiment


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> EDI's cameltoe and the Liara sex scene are worth buying the game alone.



HOW DARE YOU
Liara's build up to a faithful 3 game romance including helping her become SB is worth 60 dollars

:33


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> So....


I never used her.. had no idea the camo toe was so bad.  



Krory said:


> Bitch, I know everything. :33


Tell my why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Normandy crashed land on new world with my husbando and Garrus on it, when they were in London with me.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I never used her.. had no idea the camo toe was so bad.
> 
> 
> Tell my why
> ...



FOREVER ALONE
I KNOW THAT FEELING


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Because they...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Abandoned you, Commander. Joker called them back to the Normandy for a party and the seven hours it took you to try and decide whether to destroy, control, or synthesis gave them ample time to go back, pour a couple drinks and have an orgy as Joker flies them away from the destruction.




See how easy everything is when you think for yourself?


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree some stories are great when you add death. A song of Ice and Fire takes this seriously. LOL But, Shep already died.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

The Brit sniper was Anderson's second in command in London - Major something forgot his name...he was pretty bad ass , wish I could've have recruited him.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> So....





wow


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

When you die once, death becomes something trivial.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The Brit sniper was Anderson's second in command in London - Major something forgot his name...he was pretty bad ass , wish I could've have recruited him.



Major Coats. As it was just said.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

People are worried about Shepard dying twice but no one cares that Liara is the only asari with eyebrows still?

OR THAT THE TURIAN COUNCILOR WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT WANTED TO HELP YOU?

AND UDINA THE ONLY ONE TO SUPPORT YOU?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

OR THAT ASHLEY SOMEHOW BECOMES A DECENT CHARACTER AFTER 2 GAMES BEFOREHAND


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL I never noticed that.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Who saw the Jack reunion? I saw a gif of it. Its hot if you romanced her.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> OR THAT ASHLEY SOMEHOW BECOMES A DECENT CHARACTER AFTER 2 GAMES BEFOREHAND



her VA is still super annoying , though i did romance her


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Except that she was scientifically proven to be modeled after a transvestite.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except that she was scientifically proven to be modeled after a transvestite.



that was bad trolling   you just hate her 

there's actually a site now 



and apparently there are people donating money to make this happen 

that's retarded


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

It was in the list of things BioWare "ripped off" for ME3 - the very spitting image.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 12, 2012)

Traynor's voice is giving me a hard-on.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

If only I had the willpower to cheat on Liara with her.

Dat shower scene...

Also, I thought the Holly Conrad/Jessica Merizan reference at Grissom was humorous.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> that was bad trolling   you just hate her
> 
> there's actually a site now
> 
> ...



I thought people were donating money to make Ashley a real transvestite.

sigh why wasting money on less important things


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 12, 2012)

Tbh the just need to disable that one movie with joker and the Normandy, or insert a text file saying " they really crashed in the amazon and fleet admiral shepard rescued them the next day" 

Fixed :33


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fight the power!
Me I'm just customizing me multiplayer character


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2012)

Batarians in multiplayer!? i am so in! :3


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> that was bad trolling   you just hate her
> 
> there's actually a site now
> 
> ...


Donations... wat. Maybe I should hold this donation thing.. donate to me guys..  



Krory said:


> Because they...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


My husbando and bro has abandon me.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

Garrus is my bro. He went through the beam with me as we had an epic boss battle with Harbinger.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has posted this already but...   

In my mind that's the ending.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

But I dont want Harbinger to die. I want to keep him in my cabin and have voice chat with him every now and then


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

So wait, they want to keep Space Jesus?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Garrus is my bro. He went through the beam with me as we had an epic boss battle with Harbinger.


Yeah.. what's up with Harbinger being all boss as fuck in ME2.. and then in ME3.. lol Cerberus. 



soulnova said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this already but...
> 
> In my mind that's the ending.


To long, will read later. 



Rios said:


> But I dont want Harbinger to die. I want to keep him in my cabin and have voice chat with him every now and then


Then you must become the reaper god.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

I never liked Harbinger anyways.

Sovereign had more feeling to him.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

You will never get to bitch slap Harbinger.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Harbinger has all the quotable stuff though.
Assuming direct control > everything Sovereign ever said


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

There was never a Harbinger.

Everything you've done since the Prothean Beacon on Eden Prime in ME1 has been a lie. A hallucination.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually.. I was expecting Shepard to wake up in a medbay on Eden prime... and Dr Chakwas saying it was all a bad dream... _AND THEN_ Shepard and Space husbando Kaidan rides off into the sunset. Perfection.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Gotta love them Prothean drugs.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Actually.. I was expecting Shepard to wake up in a medbay on Eden prime... and Dr Chakwas saying it was all a bad dream... _AND THEN_ Shepard and Space husbando Kaidan rides off into the sunset. Perfection.



So wait, you were expecting a WORSE ending? I guess that's good.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> So wait, they want to keep Space Jesus?



Space jesus was never the issue.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Gotta love them Prothean drugs.


Silly Javik. 



Krory said:


> So wait, you were expecting a WORSE ending? I guess that's good.


Yes, that was my worst ending possible conclusion.. Bioware almost beat it.. almost.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

YOU KNOW WHAT
SHEPARD IS GOING TO SHOVE SPACE JESUS INTO THE SLOT PYLON
PUT ONE HAND ON THE THINGY
AND SAY GUESS WHAT?!
"Hay Harbinger... this might sound familiar! ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL OF THIS FORM"
And then shepard makes harbinger kill the reapers

AND THEN SHEPARD EXPLODES FROM AWESOMENESS
but doesnt die
just spontaneously explodes

And then makes harbinger rebuild all the relays so she can embrace eternity with Liara

THE END D


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2012)

Also prothean rifle + 70% ammo capacity = FUCKEN BROKEN
170 shots of rechargable ammo in one go
I MELT BANSHEES


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Space jesus was never the issue.



So for people like Fiona, Space Jesus is just a...



...*Catalyst* for their complaints?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 12, 2012)

Beat the game. Eh... I can see why people would not like the ending, but it's not like they didn't foreshadow it throughout the entire game. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I chose the Synthesis ending, out of curiosity and because I didn't want to destroy the Geth, after I had chosen to help them. Ended up with Joker walking out of the Normandy with EDI, and then Liara, my Shep's LI, walking out afterwards. To me, it seemed like Shepard may have "joined" with everything by jumping into that beam... but if the whole Indoctrination theory proves to be true, then it would pretty much mean that Shepard is choosing between 3 different deaths with no actual chance of victory. Death through electrocution by grabbing onto some live wires, death through disintegration by jumping into some plasma beam, or death through failure by sabotaging the Crucible/Citadel control area by shooting it with a gun.

Anyway, I just took the ending to mean that Joker and EDI became the "Adam and Eve" on some world, with Liara occasionally becoming involved. Whether the Stargazer and kid are speaking from that same planet or another one which Liara left a databox at isn't quite clear, but either explanation could work.




Sucks that I immediately went to read theories and other interpretations about the ending before I could actually spend more time pondering about it. I would've liked to have formed a better unbiased interpretation of it.

Oh, and Boss, your Space Husbando was hitting on me. Thought he was just a bro, but I let him down easy. He must not have seen all of the blue scales and lipstick on Shep's face.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

Well played, Krory 

But really, Space Jesus can be easily explained by Bioware as some technological mumbo jumbos. His race did create the Mass Relays and made themselves into Reapers.

It's heavily implied that the old civilization turned their population into Reapers in order to defeat the synthetics. The catalyst noted that Synthetics would defeat their creators. What doesn't make sense is that they think every civilization would reach the same outcome, which is false. The ending from Deviantart creates a much more believable scenario, where they had advanced so far they could fuck up the universe. They left behind that technology so they would be forced down a technological path and wouldn't achieve such technology, and then harvested them when they became too advanced. Would you trust organics with technology to fuck up the universe? It puts much more gray into the ending than just black and white mixed in with a little gray.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Too much focus on black and white is why we have racism.

And Hitler.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Oh, and Boss, your Space Husbando was hitting on me. Thought he was just a bro, but I let him down easy. He must not have seen all of the blue scales and lipstick on Shep's face.



...  

I wonder why Bioware choose to make him bi and not Ash. Oh well...


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Because it was always obvious with Kaidan.

The way he always wiped the sweat off of his sexy, gleaming forehead whenever mShep came to see him.

After all... losing mShep was like losing a limb.

And by that he means cock.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> ...
> 
> I wonder why Bioware choose to make him bi and not Ash. Oh well...



Probably because it felt like it was being hinted at in ME1. Kaidan wiping the sweat off of his brow as Shepard walks up to him, the blazing red light that shines off the slight sheen of sweat covering Shepard's forehead... I was surprised when Kaidan didn't try to get it on with MaleShep.



> Because it was always obvious with Kaidan.
> 
> The way he always wiped the sweat off of his sexy, gleaming forehead whenever mShep came to see him.



lol. Looks like we both saw the same signals.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

See? They masked Ashley's removed lesbianism fairly well in ME1.

For Kaidan? Not so much.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

And on the topic of AWESOME people:

Jack: Good to see you again, Garrus. Face still looks like shit.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because it was always obvious with Kaidan.
> 
> The way he always wiped the sweat off of his sexy, gleaming forehead whenever mShep came to see him.
> 
> ...





FFLN said:


> Probably because it felt like it was being hinted at in ME1. Kaidan wiping the sweat off of his brow as Shepard walks up to him, the blazing red light that shines off the slight sheen of sweat covering Shepard's forehead... I was surprised when Kaidan didn't try to get it on with MaleShep.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Looks like we both saw the same signals.


... 

I do have to admit.. it was kinda homo when I played with Sheploo.. oh well. FemShep got the better end of the romance anyways.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> ...
> 
> I wonder why Bioware choose to make him bi and not Ash. Oh well...



Ashley's still racist. If she's still living in the 20th century than she sure as hell isn't coming out as bi.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Liara's still racist*. If she's still living in the 20th century than she sure as hell isn't coming out as bi.



Wait, wut?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Liara's still racist. If she's still living in the 20th century than she sure as hell isn't coming out as bi.



So that's why she doesn't pop Shepard's thermal clip more often...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2012)

You mean.... Ashley right... but hey, how is she in ME3? Is her and Kaidan the same just opposite gender?


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

The Boss said:


> You mean.... Ashley right... but hey, how is she in ME3? Is her and Kaidan the same just opposite gender?



Well she doesn't come on to ManShep like something really slutty so that's one difference.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea I meant Ashley. Liara's actually a good character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

I found her to be much more entertaining in ME2, but she's still a good character, yes.

ME2 Liara had more... spunk.


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Yea I meant Ashley. Liara's actually a good character.



...I have to say, Ashley's romance was kind of a let down.  All cheesy with declarations of "I love you" after too little development.  Every time I had a romance scene with Ashley I rolled my eyes, while the moments I had with Liara just as friends were very touching.  I found myself regretting romancing Ashley instead of Liara.  Liara's going to be my romance from now on, or at least, she would be, if I ever was going to replay the games again...damn endings.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Why would you want to romance Man Ashley in the first place?


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, here's how I break it down.

In ME1: Ashley > Liara. Ashley has a personality and some character traits that I liked, and what character traits I didn't like I could talk her out of.  Liara was kind of just...nerd wish fulfillment.  "Alien girl next door" sort of feel.

In ME2: Ashley = Liara.  Both pretty much give Shepard the cold shoulder.  Lair of the Shadow Broker sees Liara's character and her romance with Shepard take a leap forward.  I was still holding out that Ashley would turn around in ME3.  But...

In ME3, Liara >>> Ashley.  Ashley's character in ME3 is just...bleh.  The romance is bleh.  Liara's romance is actually interesting.

In the end, I saw the light and wanted to tap blue asari ass rather than human ass. But it was too late.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2012)

pek My LI > all the other LI


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

"In the end I saw the light."

Except you were still wrong about ME1 and ME2. Especially considering Liara was the one that made sure you were still around and kicking in ME2 while Ashley only cared about her next promotion.

And "nerd wish fulfillment" is still a higher pedestal than "Mindless, bigoted, zealot racist with an unreasonable vendetta." Being more angsty does not make you a better character.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 12, 2012)

Two scenes I love in this game so far. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The end of the rachni mission. I chose to save the rachni queen, and ended up being me and my crew along with Grunt still alive. When Grunt told Shepard he would stay behind, and the stare they gave each other, I had a bad feeling. When Grunt just charged right in, killing Ravagers left and right, that feeling amplified. And when Grunt tackled one off a cliff, I thought I had just led Grunt to his death. An honorable sacrifice, but I couldn't help the fact that my Shep indirectly led to his death. 

Imagine my surprise and joy when Grunt comes out of there covered in blood. The music, the action, it was all glorious. 

Second one is when Liara comes up to my Shep's room and shows off the time capsule thing. Once again, the music was just spot on, and Liara's last line made it all worth it. The fact that my Shep was romancing her made the scene 100x better.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 12, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Beat the game. Eh... I can see why people would not like the ending, *but it's not like they didn't foreshadow it throughout the entire game.*



What may you be refering to?


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

so i readied my disinfectant spray and ventured into BSN and the tone has shifted from sheer madness and anger to hopeful insanity. 


The vast number of people seem to believe that the whole ending was a result of indoctrination sort of like how we were talking about and the real ending is already in the works as a dlc and somehow the three choices is the way you fight the indoctrination or something like that. 



I cant tell if i like that idea or not. 




anything is better than what actually happened but that seems more like a hopeful plea than something bioware would actually do.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane's last words come to mind for the foreshadowing.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 12, 2012)

So one of the devs just confirmed

*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost everyone on the citadel died 
WOW
Is Bioware trying to compete with Warhammer 40k in grimdark or something? Shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

How can everyone still ignore the fact of the TURIAN COUNCILOR?

The whole game was an illusion. An awesome, crazy, sexy illusion.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

My fav moments so far are...



*Spoiler*: __ 



When on my loyal to ashley playthrough, sheploo picked up ashley and said "come on ash" really cute like :33 



the whole grunt "ima fuck shit up" cutscene was awesome. 


but the Thane vs. Kai Leng was freaking AWESOMME  i was literally talking to my tv. 

"come on thane get him. GET HIM. "


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

"That assassin should be embarrassed."

I laughed through my tears.

Same as...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mordin's singing.




And I have proof that ME3 is awesomely awesome:

Even though it's his first ME game, my brother was immediately able to pick up on the fact that both Garrus and Mordin are two of the greatest characters in video games EVER.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> "That assassin should be embarrassed."
> 
> I laughed through my tears.
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



My gawd  


Mordin, i was crying when he was on his way up but when he started humming and singing i lost everything resembling composure  


and then watching thane die made me tear up as well


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Grunt: "Anyone got anything to eat?"


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

i lolled hard at that 



btw has anyone seen where you can "Promote" you MP players to the frontlines by sacrificing your level? 


basically giving you free war assests that are entirely unavailable to people who dont play MP


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Of course I saw it.

Over a month and a half ago.


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> "In the end I saw the light."
> 
> Except you were still wrong about ME1 and ME2. Especially considering Liara was the one that made sure you were still around and kicking in ME2 while Ashley only cared about her next promotion.
> 
> And "nerd wish fulfillment" is still a higher pedestal than "Mindless, bigoted, zealot racist with an unreasonable vendetta." Being more angsty does not make you a better character.



Still harboring your false prejudices against Ashley, I see.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

Well seeing as i cant play it regularly, i never bothered to look  

Oh i forgot one...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Pissed off miranda hurling her dad out the window was pretty funny too


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> pek My LI > all the other LI


Ahhhh yes! I want to romance her, but she gotta wait her turn LOL


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

I love how on BSN in the romance thread everyone was super butthurt about them "forcing" Liara on you


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't see it in the multiplayer - just the seven or so multiplayer previews that were done.

And Miranda was pretty disappointing in her appearance.

But Jack... OH JACK...

Sanders: Thank you, Commander. We'd have never gotten off that station if you hadn't come.

Jack: F--- forget that. We kicked some ass. Next place we dock, you're all getting inked. My treat. What do you guys want? Ascension Project Logo? Glowing fist? Maybe a unicorn for Rodriguez?

Rodriguez: Screw you, ma'am! : D

And I wonder in what situations that whole "LIARA FORCED ON YOU!" thing pops up.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Liara had the best romance. Miranda's was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



off paneled


 and I didn't see Jacks yet.

And even if u didn't romance 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Liara, she still embraces Eternity with u at the end.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Favorite moment? Thats easy


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Renegade interrupt with Kai Leng




I suspect this one will become even more epic than the throwing that guy out of the window one and part of the "I am a full Paragon but still did it"


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

I loved jack. 


I love her new look and i cant wait till my renegade playthrough (shes my LI)


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> And even if u didn't romance
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't happen to my brother's MShep playthrough or my second FShep. Strange.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i saw the whole embrace eternity at the end sorta confuzzled me a bit. 



But it was adorably nonetheless


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe if you've been a jackass with her through all 3 games she wouldnt want to  .

I thought Miranda and Jack were the same in ME2 but in 3........hoo boy how opinions can change. Miranda and Samara for most disappointing character cameos ever. Whats more the Miranda one was even _annoying_


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the second game featuring her talking about her sister way too much. And what do we get in the third one? Two absolutely pointless meetings where she TALKS ABOUT HER SISTER SOME MORE! dsgd[pgksdogksgklgsksg fuck you >.>


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't happen to my brother's MShep playthrough or my second FShep. Strange.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Before you ngo up to see anderson she is standing in a room and when you talk to here and she says she wants to do something to you. Yes or no.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ngo up to see anderson she is standing in a room and when you talk to here and she says she wants to do something to you. Yes or no.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, that's the infamous "ROMANCE NO MATTER WHAT SCENE" that everyone talked about? Even though Liara, if you did not romance her, explicitly states it's done between friends to share memories? And considering Liara's been one of only three people with you for the most part from the very beginning and saved your life?

I mean... yeah, sounds like friend material to me.

God, people are fucking stupid.




@Rios - Except, it turned out to be NOT completely pointless.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

I may ride with Jack next go round..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> I may ride with Jack next go round..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Well thats just plain....uh.......Interesting


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never actually asked her anything about what it was, I just was like... Yup
LOL. So she shared memories with me. Interesting. Thanks for clearing that up even though u called me stupid for no reason. smh


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Well thats just plain....uh.......Interesting




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah when i met her she punched me but.. I didn't get the good part.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes, they were pointless. If they werent pointless

*Spoiler*: __ 



she should have been pointing me to her father's base, not Traynor
so even without those two meetings the things would have been played the same
sure you can actually save her but again whats the point of doing that beside the 20 points war asset?


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

I called you stupid for being stupid.


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite random moment.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Getting drunk and waking up next to Aria. The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> I called you stupid for being stupid.


Yo Mammy


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> My favorite random moment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WHAT!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2012)

The interaction with Wrex, Liara, & Garrus was hilarious

Grunt scene was just amazing...

Glad to see Mr. Hold the Line back in action


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2012)

The scene with Aria was fucking hilarious


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> My favorite random moment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My brother did that. 

His reaction: "Oh God on. OH GOD NO! Don't tell me I just slept with purple Trinity!! "

I quite enjoyed all the ship stuff, such as...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joker inquiring about Liara's hair tentacles.

Garrus and Vega's pissing contest (particularly Garrus calling him "Jimmy Vega").

Tali getting shit-faced.

Cortez and Vega's back and forth was fucking perfect.

Javik's comments about other races (about Salarians - Liara: I believe they are amphibians.  Javik: .......they used to eat flies.)

Joker's comment about Liara's potential reaction to a Prothean ("Is she done bouncing around? I assume there was bouncing.")




And one of the most intense moments...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The conversation with Joker - about his family in Tiptree - after the Thessia mission. Another moment I cried.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2012)

All this crying over a video game 

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh hi, you must be new to the video game community.

It's what they do.

Especially the BioCommunity.


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2012)

Come oooon, we were happily talking about things other than the ending, why bringing it up?


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Because it's still funny to watch the children rage and throw shit around the room.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> My favorite random moment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mine was when a buggy VI version of myself started hitting on me.


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2012)

wohoo finally finished the game the first time through on insanity 

vanguard is a fucking beast 

i soloed like 4 or so brutes at the end with a havester to boot right after that  so easy to kill with just charge and nova  and the occasional geth shot gun

btw is lvl 5 the highest upgrade you can get for your guns? felt kinda low on the upgrades


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> My brother did that.
> 
> His reaction: "Oh God on. OH GOD NO! Don't tell me I just slept with purple Trinity!! "
> 
> ...



Stop making me want to replay this game. I'm trying to replay ME1


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

No, level X is.

@Awesome - Go ahead. Play a better game.


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2012)

Hana said:


> My favorite random moment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



how do you get that scene? just drink enough drinks?


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

From Drew K.:



> Funny. Some upset fans say #ME3 was awesome until the end ruined it. Claim it would have been better if I was still on the project. BUT...





> ... fans upset about my #Revan novel claim it was awesome until the ending ruined it. So maybe I wouldn't have made any difference.


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2012)

Muk said:


> how do you get that scene? just drink enough drinks?



Yeah just go to Purgatory and drink. You can do it twice but the second scene isn't nearly as funny. Kinda pathetic really.


Further evidence of the indoctrination theory.

Edit: Added more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26913187/end003_catalyst_m_D_Int.033.ogg

Listen carefully. You hear both male and female Shepard's voices underneath the reaper kid.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

ME1

Better game


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Dunno if this has been posted yet.  Whatever.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

It's funny 'cause the Quarians proved it was necessary.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's funny 'cause the Quarians proved it was necessary.



The quarians proved what?  That organics will jump the gun and wipe out synthetics before they even have a chance to think freely?


----------



## Jesus (Mar 12, 2012)

Reaper overlord seems to be some kind of dumb VI stuck in a fail logic loop or something . Still don't understand why Shepard didn't go Paragon/Renegade interrupt on its ass.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

> You must import a Mass Effect 2 save in which you turned Legion over to Cerberus. In Priority: Cerberus Headquarters as you fight through the Reaper Heart/Brain room you'll come across a number of Cerberus Nemeses and a Geth named "Legion Assassin" that has the same appearance as Legion.



Now I totally gotta see this.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 12, 2012)

Back to a conversation about Liara being forced on the player... I thought it was ok, but it was pretty obvious Bioware favored her as the "canon" or "default" LI. You pick her up first so you get to spend the most time with her. The time capsule scene. Oh and my personal favorite... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end, if you romanced anyone other than Kaiden or Ashely... meaning Tali, Miranda, Jack, etc... We get to see Liara's face pop up when you make your final choice. Was Bioware so lazy they didn't bother to program a picture... a fucking picture... for everyone's love interests? I'm pretty sure my Shepard would be thinking of Tali, regardless of how good a friend Liara was... That and the Normandy crashing without better context were my only major gripes with the game... and they really aren't that major considering how amazing the rest of the game is.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Let's face it.

If you romanced anyone but Liara, you're playing the game wrong.

BioWare just fixed it for you.


----------



## Hana (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Let's face it.
> 
> If you romanced anyone but Liara, you're playing the game wrong.
> 
> BioWare just fixed it for you.



Garrus romance was nice.  It gets mentioned a lot in dialogue much to my surprise.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

But it's still not Liara.

So quite clearly, it's wrong!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2012)

Liara is  ether the female co lead of the series or the secondary protagonist

I am ok then that, better then them trying to force ashley and Miranda on me again like the first 2


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Let's face it.
> 
> If you romanced anyone but Liara, you're playing the game wrong.
> 
> BioWare just fixed it for you.





Krory said:


> But it's still not Liara.
> 
> So quite clearly, it's wrong!



Somebody give this guy a medal. 

Or 100.


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Let's face it.
> 
> If you romanced anyone but Liara, you're playing the game wrong.
> 
> BioWare just fixed it for you.



My game wasn't fixed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2012)

Samara>>>Liara


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

That's why if you don't kill her in ME2, she tries to finish the job for you in ME3.

One time it pained me to be Paragon.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

I should have just let her do it. I really regret stopping her because of how much a traditionalist bitch she is regarding Asari culture.


----------



## Wan (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2012)

Considering Ashley's been the worst character in the entirety of the series since ME1...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

This has been known since 2007

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 12, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Samara>>>Liara


----------



## Awesome (Mar 12, 2012)

You act surprised

Liara is the best romance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Aweosme, that isn't how you spell tali 

also from what i here Garrus is the only romance worthy of Fem shep


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought Tali was the best romance, and she was, at least in ME2. Then ME3 happened.


----------



## Wan (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, and here's another reason why Liara is the best romance.  She's the only one who goes back to her ME1 roots and loses her bra and panties for the sex scene.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Liara is best romance for all sexes :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Dose she now


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2012)

A few of us at my website got together to talk about the endings. Each of us give our opinions. Here's part 1! - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ehiI7rxIKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember the days when people talked about more than just the ending of a video game.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> She's the only one who goes back to her ME1 roots and loses her bra and panties for the sex scene.



That's because asari don't wear any


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering Ashley's been the worst character in the entirety of the series since ME1...



Until Jack and Jacob came along


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> I remember the days when people talked about more than just the ending of a video game.



I have, in my review. But the endings are important, especially for the next part of the series.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Until *Jack *and Jacob came along



bitch no you didnt


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I have, in my review. But the endings are important, especially for the next part of the series.



No they won't, since the next part of the series will obviously be the FCW.

And even if they did a follow-up, the endings are all virtually the same and they'll just word swap and say, "Hey! Remember that time Shepard word1/word2/word3 those Reapers and damned us all regardless? Good times, good times."


----------



## Wan (Mar 13, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Until Jack and Jacob came along



...actually, I rather liked the direction that Jack's character took in ME3.  Felt like she was turning over a new leaf while still retaining her personality.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2012)

Hana said:


> Yeah just go to Purgatory and drink. You can do it twice but the second scene isn't nearly as funny. Kinda pathetic really.
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the indoctrination theory.
> ...


I WANT To BELIEVE.


----------



## Hana (Mar 13, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I WANT To BELIEVE.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The biggest evidence and the most obvious is the avatar of the Catalyst itself. Why would the Catalyst take the form of that little boy from the beginning unless it:

a) Placed the child in Shepard's mind and the child is an illusion from the beginning. 
b) Even if the child was real, the Catalyst still was in Shepard's head.

What I'm hoping is that the avatar of the Catalyst is actually Harbinger trying to finish the indoctrination process.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

I love how people in this thread consider their own opinions to be canon truth  

makes things so much more interesting

on topic

*Spoiler*: __ 



if the indoctrination thing is right then essentially the reapers haven't been defeated yet, right ? Even if  Shep chooses the destruction option all that is in his head , like a hallucination , while he's lying unconscious somewhere, so he might have succeeded in breaking free of the reaper control but he never does defeat them in any of the endings


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Some nice concept art containing spoilers. :33


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

*yawn* any idea when a new DLC is coming out? I mean not a multiplayer one.



Gilgamesh said:


> Samara>>>Liara



nice troll :ho


----------



## Hana (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> on topic
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes. The only ending Shepard wakes up in is the destroy ending with 5000 EMS (maybe 4000 under certain conditions).

This could mean Shepard successfully has the time to shake off the indoctrination.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

it would funny if Bioware pulls an Anno on you


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

Whats an Anno?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

as in Hideaki Anno of neon genesis evagelion fame


----------



## Faustus (Mar 13, 2012)

About Liara thing: I couldn't agree more. It's being forced quite openly. In my case it was especially intense because I had a romance with her in part 1, but I've NEVER fucked her, I've refused her in ME and I've rejected her in that DLC of ME2 and I freaking said her that I'm fighting that whole damn war just to give Tali a new home. And still that horny bitch wanted a piece of me in ME3 with her dirty suggestions, it seems she couldn't forget my refusal in part 1 lol

Damn Bioware! It seems neither of 2 ways of walking around this "50% readiness" is working for me! Save editor just won't edit the parameter and when I'm editing gains from the missions in "Coalesced" file with "ME3Coalesced-latest" nothing changes  Any suggestions?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Play the multiplayer?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Play the multiplayer?



Not interested in this shit. The only thing I care about is plot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

To bad MP is awesome and an easy way to get your shit up

also

LOL when IGN is taking the moral high ground on your bullshit you know your overacting


----------



## Wan (Mar 13, 2012)

Or maybe you know you're on the right track when IGNorance is against you.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> To bad MP is awesome and an easy way to get your shit up
> 
> also
> 
> LOL when IGN is taking the moral high ground on your bullshit you know your overacting





Oman said:


> Or maybe you know you're on the right track when IGNorance is against you.



I am going to with Adam Jensen on this one.
I mean Oman 

Colin can't stick with the issue for too long without attacking the fans.
"Sleep on their cots in mom's basement"
Really?
I can name 7 people on my friends list that own their rent apartments or own houses and are playing ME3 

Oh IGN you just cannot talk about anything without attacking fans 
And goes to even defend the prices of games and says that even if the game was 90% DLC it would be okay because they are cheap today.

I don't have a disposable income. 80 bucks and tax is kinda heavy 

And resistance 3 was a shit game from a garbage series with a meh ending where there were no choices to be made other than which enemy do i kill first? The one of the left or the one on the right?

ME3 was AN AMAZING GAME FROM AN ABSOLUTELY AWESOME SERIES with a meh ending 
big difference between resistance and mass effect


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

no because opposing what IGN endorses is a natural state.

any way if  i tell the VS or Liara i am still interested in them dose that immediately end my relationship with say tali or garrus, or do i get a scene where i can choose later


----------



## Faustus (Mar 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> To bad MP is awesome and an easy way to get your shit up



I've *never* played MP in *any* game. ME3 doesn't change that. I just don't care and I'm pissed it (MP files) even takes place on my hard drive lol



Axl Low said:


> I can name 7 people on my friends list that own their rent apartments or own houses and are playing ME3



Add another one to the list. That statement was plain ridiculous. Having good job, own apartments, beautiful wife and many friends can stop you from playing video games HOW, exactly? It's just another kind of entertainment. Some are drinking or taking drugs, I'm playing video games, what's so wrong about it?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 13, 2012)

Of course IGN is in favor of the DLC and endings one of their editors was in the game after all.
Liara wasn't really forced on me but I will say Vega and Cortez where coming on hard in this game.I know Vega isn't really a romance option apparently but still


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

see now i thought cortez was gonna try and get in my pants the second he said he had a husband, but  he wasn't really, he was just another bro, hell he seemed more interested in Vega then my shep

also ever since the Redemption comic its been quite clear Liara is in love with Shepard no matter what, Guy, gal, Renegade, Paragon, straight, Gay Liara is in love with him/her


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

i liked vega and cortez they cracked me up 90% of the time went down to shuttle bay

Garrus was natural boss OH YEAH I AM GARRUS AND THIS IS MY FAVOR SPOT ON THE CITADEL
Tali was a cutie and a that emergency  induction port joke was ossim :33
jack punches you in the face and askes What have we learned plus she's still totally awesome D
EDI was completely unexpected but very very welcome D I think she is my favorite "New squadmate"
but then Javik really shines too His knowledge and HIS FUCKING GUN That thing is broken are greta assets

Ashley when she got hung over and passed out was funny too 
Ashley: Not so loud I will giv you 1 millions credits to quiet down
Shep: 2 million
Ash: Fine you space pirate.
Shep: Now that we have this all figured out maybe you shouldnt drink a bottle of James "make you feel betetr liquor"
Ash: I hate you
Shep: I hate you...?
Ash: I hate you Ma'am

Ashley was surprisingly pretty cool O:

But Liara
pek
liara was the greatest thing ever


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

.........who isnt in love with Commander Shepard?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hLXJvfRIqm0[/YOUTUBE]


Rios said:


> .........who isnt in love with Commander Shepard?



Wrex.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you miss what he said on Tuchanka? A true bromance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

> .........who isnt in love with Commander Shepard?



hmmmm Balak.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

I was thinking about the endings in a weird philosophical way
The technology is gone
Your crew is elsewhere
Shep is more than likely toasted 
And it is not even because of the reapers.
It because of the Crucible.

Huh.
my brain hurts :/


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

heh irony

But Technology isn't gone, hell it just took a major leap forward in all three endings


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

actually in the destroy ending you have technological fallout and you would put advancement 1000s of year behind 
and TIM tells you before the catalyst does/confirms it
Plus how long will it take to repair the relays? 
What will happen to biotics to people that had them implanted? 
Guns and ships as well.
Most everything uses mass effect energy.
So all of the galaxy  is surrounding earth and they are stranded and possibly going to run out of oxygen because the mass effect generators in their ships are going to fail

It seems that only the asari can survive since they naturally can control mass effect energy


----------



## Fiona (Mar 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> LOL when IGN is taking the moral high ground on your bullshit you know your overacting



Words do not even express the amount of BS that is spewing out of this guys face. 


Im gonna completely ignore what he is saying about the Ending, i know how i feel about it is justified and no one will ever convince me otherwise let alone a guy that is just gonna sit there and insult the majority of the consumers of the place he works for. 

The stereotypes that he uses and just the general manner of his behavior in the video is a complete joke. I cant even truly get mad about it because the way its done is hilariously pathetic. 

Making fun of or dismissing my opinion because im a girl/fan/hardcore gamer/fangirl would be MUCH more insulting if you didnt have to fall back on stereotypes that barely exist in the first place. I find it sad that a guy in his position and especially someone from a place that is familiar with the gaming community as a whole could be so condecending and ignorant about ANY subject at all. 




Moving onto something actually relevant. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have been combing the internets reading up on the whole "Indoctrination Theory" and i even went back and replayed my original ending and looked for all the signs and everything that is shown as evidence to support the theory and im actually really impressed. 

When i first started hearing about it i immediately thought that it was other people like me that were so upset that they were screwed out of a true ending that they had started grasping at anything that would change it. 

But i take all of it back, the points that they bring up are completely valid and actually very intriguing. The hearing of both sheploo and Femsheps voice from the Catalyst, the way he words his sentences, the order of events leading up the choices and even the scene where the man is telling the story. It all is very well put together and im personally hoping that this is actually true and that there is more to be seen. 


Not just because the ending was a pile of shit, but because it would actually be pretty badass if thats the actual direction they are taking with it.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 13, 2012)

Fiona said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you copy-past the whole theory there? Because I'm only seeing small pieces of it and it doesn't make the whole picture. I also thought at first it was a desperate compilation by fans, though interesting compilation. But the one thing is still bothers me and makes believe it may be actually true. I just can't accept the company of the Bioware's scale could screw such a basic things with such an important product. Yes, again, I'm talking about Normandy magically being near the mass-relay and crew magically teleporting to it and then the whole crashing out of the Solar system. These all seem sooo out of place I just can't believe this is the true final. And I will have my doubts until patch comes that will fix at least teleporting issue. 

You know what's funny? The amount of bullshit and desperation would decrease drastically if Bioware made a small video explaining how everyone thought that Shepard died after "The Crucible" didn't work and the considerable amount of time has passed allowing Joker to come and pick the crew back on Normandy and try to flee from Solar system with them. That would at least explain "teleportation", Normandia being in other system and near mass-relay. Still doesn't make much sense because how Joker would convince everyone to give up and go with him in the first place. 

Something is very very wrong here.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyberninjas, cyberninjas everywhere.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Cyberninjas, cyberninjas everywhere.



PHANTOMS 
I don't know why people hate Phantoms
They die when you shoot them 

-----------
Shepard: Legion, can we talk?
Legion: Specify.
Shepard: Do you know why Kelly Chambers is walking so funny?
Legion: There was a hole.


Oh Legion


----------



## Faustus (Mar 13, 2012)

Another hint for the theory


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane just died. I shed a tear or two.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> No they won't, since the next part of the series will obviously be the FCW.
> 
> And even if they did a follow-up, the endings are all virtually the same and they'll just word swap and say, "Hey! Remember that time Shepard word1/word2/word3 those Reapers and damned us all regardless? Good times, good times."



It would be interesting if they made the next game have the choice that matter. Especially difference between infusing ending and the one where you destroy. To build up the mass relays again and so on. It def feels like a set up for the next title.


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> PHANTOMS
> I don't know why people hate Phantoms
> They die when you shoot them
> 
> ...



cyber ninja's are easy to deal with :3

overload and then kill them


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2012)

Phantoms? Charge+Nova kills them every time

Banshees on the other hand...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 13, 2012)

Had to crank it up to insanity to make it challenging. How do you rate a game when you have to do such a thing to juice some challenge out of it?

In regards to the ending; what the actual fuck?

I don't get it. Plot holes everywhere. And where the fuck were all my war assets I spent the ENTIRE FUCKING GAME collecting? Where were my Krogans, Asari, Turian, and Salarian warriors? I didn't see fuck all of them in the actual battle, apart from some "Hammer" Earlings who were a useless as fuck peasant militia.

As soon as the game begun, we are presented with some bullshit solution to beating the reapers. Jesus, to think there were two instalments before this but this solution only appears now - at the last fucking minute. Then you spend the entire game collecting war assets that you'll never actually get to see in action, except for a fucking cutscene.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> PHANTOMS
> I don't know why people hate Phantoms
> They die when you shoot them
> 
> ...



Adrenaline rush + incendiary charged Graal = dead phantoms, dead phantoms everywhere.

But yeah, the graal is ridiculous. almost claymore level stopping power with twice the fire rate. Oh no that's not overpowered at all 



Gilgamesh said:


> Phantoms? Charge+Nova kills them every time
> 
> Banshees on the other hand...



Are just as easy.

Garrus concussive shot + warp + my concussive shot = no barriers. Then it's GRAAL time baby!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

The importance of Liara's singularity cannot be ignored.  Lots of heavily armored Cerberus troops.

Did anyone else notice that Morinth had been turned into a Banshee?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The importance of Liara's singularity cannot be ignored.  Lots of heavily armored Cerberus troops.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Morinth had been turned into a Banshee?



Nope, the bitch was dead since part 2.
Jack's fate (when turned into Fantom) still tops that. "Oh, its' Jack? Oh well, charge+nova GG. Lets move on".


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The importance of Liara's singularity cannot be ignored.  Lots of heavily armored Cerberus troops.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Morinth had been turned into a Banshee?



stasis bubble is more fun to use than singularity 

makes them much easier targets to trap and headshot

but i do hate banshee, so annoying to kill even after they lose their barrier

brutes on the other hand, i can take them down 5 at a time :3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> stasis bubble is more fun to use than singularity
> 
> makes them much easier targets to trap and headshot
> 
> ...


Brutes are too slow.  And they knock themselves off balance with their reckless charges.


----------



## Hana (Mar 13, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I can not believe I missed this! I have to start over, so I can kill this bitch.

Joker spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know how Joker talks about his family that lives on a farm way out on the outskirts of civilized space?
You know that PTSD Asari at the Citadel Hospital that talks about how she was stranded on a farm way out on the edges of civilized space?
The girl she rescued, accompanied, ended up killing the indoctrinated family of, and eventually murdered to keep her crying from alerting nearby enemies was named Hillary.
Joker's sister is named Hillary.
That Asari Commando with PTSD in the Citadel Hospital killed Joker's entire family, and none of the characters even know its happened. But the really terrifying part was when I realized what this meant for the implications of the "Allow the patient to have a gun" option that comes up at the Spectre Terminal.
She probably knows.
She spent several days with Hillary. They probably had a bit of a rapport going. Hillary would would be worried sick about the family that she knows is on the farm and the brother who's personal pilot to the famous Commander Shepard and doing who knows what. I wouldn't be surprised if the Asari get to know Hillary pretty well, and lots of trivia about her family members.
And how could you not mention you brother is best friends with Commander Shepard? And I bet he's famous enough at this point that the Asari knows who he is. So she stages this rescue mission, and it goes bad, and she kills the family. And then, to save herself, probably thinking it won't even buy her that much more time anyway, she kills Hillary.
By some miracle, she's rescued, and she ends up back on the Citadel. But, she knows who she's killed. And she can't take it. She wants out. She knows. And every time Shepard walks through the lobby she knows. And every time we pause over her or her doctor's shoulder, listening to this story we think is totally unrelated to us, she's panicking inside. "Does Shepard know? Does Shepard know I know he knows!?" And she keeps pleading for the gun nobody will let her have.
And then, one day, an orderly gives her a package.
"Special Spectre Authorization"
A gun. Straight from Commander Shepard.
To most of us, hitting X on that report was just "paperwork."
But to her, especially if you played a Renegade Shep, we might've basically been saying "Yeah, get it over with."


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

Hana said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I can not believe I missed this! I have to start over, so I can kill this bitch.
> 
> Joker spoilers.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK !!! I always though that conversation was important and was waiting to get a mission where it would play a part but never got one. But i didn't connect the dots till now. thanks !


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Fascinating Hana.  I'll pay more attention next time.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

I never thought anything could top my Shep charging a charging Krogan

Then my Shep charged a charging Brute 

I love my vanguard


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I never thought anything could top my Shep charging a charging Krogan
> 
> Then my Shep charged a charging Brute
> 
> I love my vanguard


Charge + Strong Melee + Roll Away.  Works really well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The importance of Liara's singularity cannot be ignored.  Lots of heavily armored Cerberus troops.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Morinth had been turned into a Banshee?



I love how the final upgrade to pure biotic is cutting the recharge speed in half. So ridiculous.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to be able to go to missions without squad.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Just finished the game. Clocked in 41 hours just over 4 days.
I've never before played a game this much in such a short amount of time, usually takes me weeks to play through this many hours.

One of the best games I've played and the crazy thing is technically I haven't even seen all of the game yet.

I was reading before that a lot of people are disappointed with the ending but I just don't see the reason for this hate. It's a story centric game and this is the type of ending it needs not some big ass boss fight.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> It's a story centric game and this is the type of ending it needs not some big ass boss fight.



Except the story is ruined with obvious plot-holes that can't even be properly explained no matter how hard you try


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Except the story is ruined with obvious plot-holes that can't even be properly explained no matter how hard you try



There's always going to be plot holes in stories where the universe is so expansive and diverse, more so in ME because of the effects of decisions in game and in previous games. Things are bound to be overlooked or missed.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



 For some reason I didn't even visit grissom academy in my first playthrough then what I do see is an indoctrinated jack at the cereberus hq where they kept the human reaper its not a boss fight she goes down pretty easy but its pretty obvious its an error I must fix 

also can't decide between vangaurd or infiltrator for next playthrough


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Javik and Drunk Tali makes the most hilarious duo. I need to visit his room more.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQd5qjOxGnI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how the game determines what ending you're going to get?



StrawHatCrew said:


> Javik and Drunk Tali makes the most hilarious duo. I need to visit his room more.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQd5qjOxGnI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, that was hilarious. Tali getting jealous of Miranda. 

I also liked how Tali and Garrus get caught in the act and try and hide it.


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



vanguard is pure awesome


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ending spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



So was Harbinger trying to indoctrinate you?

Basically only destroying the Reapers was the good end because you wake up back in London.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Does anyone know how the game determines what ending you're going to get?



your effective war assets score.



Muk said:


> vanguard is pure awesome



this. 

But this game also has the best head shots ever.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> your effective war assets score.



Thanks.

I got the one where Shepards jumps into the the beam.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I got the one where Shepards jumps into the the beam.



you mean you *chose* that one , just like you can choose either of the other two.

But there are ( minute IMO ) differences in what actually happens as a result of your choice , depending on your war assets.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> you mean you *chose* that one , just like you can choose either of the other two.
> 
> But there are ( minute IMO ) differences in what actually happens as a result of your choice , depending on your war assets.



You don't get to chose there on the spot but from the decisions you make throughout or am I missing something?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

If you are going vanguard take javik and liara for their shield recharge bonus [javik] and biotic recharge bonus [liara]
Dark channel/Stasis -> Charge = biotic explosion
Singularity -> slam = bio explosion


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You don't get to chose there on the spot but from the decisions you make throughout or am I missing something?



you get to choose on the spot. Didn't you watch the catalyst cut scene ? Or did you play in action mode or something ?

the middle path is the synthesis one , which is what you chose. there were two other paths on the left and right.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> you get to choose on the spot. Didn't you watch the catalyst cut scene ? Or did you play in action mode or something ?
> 
> the middle path is the synthesis one , which is what you chose. there were two other paths on the left and right.



Crap.

I saw the platforms rise but didn't think of it as anything at the time and just went straight through the centre.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

also does anyone miss the Praetorian or Scions? 
i wanted to fight some of those 

Also, why are there no abominations? You know the red explody fun time husks? 

Too bad the only Krogan husk we fight is a brute which is part turian 
No Salarian or Quarian husk enemies either... hmmm


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> also does anyone miss the Praetorian or Scions?
> i wanted to fight some of those
> 
> Also, why are there no abominations? You know the red explody fun time husks?
> ...



The Reapers didn't get to harvest any Salarians or Quarians so that makes sense.

This game had the best enemies IMO. I particularly loved the Nemesis and Phantoms.Who knew cerberus had ninjas ?


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> also does anyone miss the Praetorian or Scions?
> i wanted to fight some of those
> 
> Also, why are there no abominations? You know the red explody fun time husks?
> ...



The Rachni are now the slowass moving cannons


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The Reapers didn't get to harvest any Salarians or Quarians so that makes sense.
> 
> This game had the best enemies IMO. I particularly loved the Nemesis and Phantoms.Who knew cerberus had ninjas ?



Compared to the other two games - yup. Still, throwing hundreds of Cerberus troops did seem like the Blood Suns/Blood Pack/whatever the third clan is kind of a deal. Gets real boring after awhile. 

Guys with swords are laughable.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 13, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Ending spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw this theory on the Bioware forum. Its a pretty good theory too. How did Anderson make it into the beam without a scratch? You have been seeing the kid thoughout the whole game, maybe the reapers have been trying to indoctrinate you? Why does the kid make control and synthesis so much more appealing then destroy? If you "control" you become them and reapers still win they'll be back in 50,000 years. Sythesis reapers become part of everyone possibly controlling you. Destroy is the only option that you can break their will on you. Also there is no way Shepard could survive a fall to earth after he destroyed the reapers. I think, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when he takes that last breath in the perfect ending. He is waking up in the streets of London after there failed charge.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 13, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yeah I saw this theory on the Bioware forum. Its a pretty good theory too. How did Anderson make it into the beam without a scratch? You have been seeing the kid thoughout the whole game, maybe the reapers have been trying to indoctrinate you? Why does the kid make control and synthesis so much more appealing then destroy? If you "control" you become them and reapers still win they'll be back in 50,000 years. Sythesis reapers become part of everyone possibly controlling you. Destroy is the only option that you can break their will on you. Also there is no way Shepard could survive a fall to earth after he destroyed the reapers. I think,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah what you said makes sense. I can't really see it another way. I wonder if Anderson and TIM were actually there with you.

Also I can't believe they cut out this dialoge in the end with Anderson
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=booBmcFw_Lk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

> Also there is no way Shepard could survive a fall to earth after he destroyed the reapers.



Who the hell do you think he is?


----------



## Pirao (Mar 13, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Except the story is ruined with obvious plot-holes that can't even be properly explained no matter how hard you try



Not to mention the fact that your decisions through the game practically don't affect the ending, other than changing the colour of the magic light that f*cks up the galaxy.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 13, 2012)

Well by "changes" Bioware means whether or not the earth is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



destroyed, ravaged or fine


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Some more thoughts.

I'm glad that they chose London to be in the game. Normally it's New York or some made up place that looks like NY.

I also like that Bioware think that we're going to keep our red phoneboxes for that long in the future.

Jack had the best line in the game 'Get your balls out of your purse!'.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> also does anyone miss the Praetorian or Scions?
> i wanted to fight some of those
> 
> Also, why are there no abominations? You know the red explody fun time husks?
> ...



Praetorians were something belonging to the Collectors so theotetically when thier base exploded it's doubtful there would have been any left.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 13, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Yeah what you said makes sense. I can't really see it another way. I wonder if Anderson and TIM were actually there with you.
> 
> Also I can't believe they cut out this dialoge in the end with Anderson
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=booBmcFw_Lk[/YOUTUBE]



"My Dad is Commander Sheppard." Why did they cut that the fuck out I'm fighting tears right now. The only hope we have is DLC. In my opinion I think they planned this with EA. 
EA- "You guys wanna make a shit ton more money!?!"
Bioware-"Yeah sure what do we have to do?"
EA-"Fuck up your endings and make the ME community pissed off. Then a month later announce a "Perfect ending" DLC!"
Bioware-"OMG yes we are gonna make millions!"



Rios said:


> Who the hell do you think he is?


What do you mean I didn't say He fell to earth I said that was impossible. Some people also thinks its Vega but that would be fucking stupid.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The Reapers didn't get to harvest any Salarians or Quarians so that makes sense.
> 
> This game had the best enemies IMO. I particularly loved the Nemesis and Phantoms.Who knew cerberus had ninjas ?



True. 



Rios said:


> The Rachni are now the slowass moving cannons



Oh God 
Rachni 



Emperor Joker said:


> Praetorians were something belonging to the Collectors so theotetically when thier base exploded it's doubtful there would have been any left.



Really? I thought Praetorians and scions were just 30 or 3 husks merged together and the collectors shared tech with the reapers so well I did think I'd seem them again O:

Could you imagine that though? 
While Marauders Brutes Husks Banshees and Ravagers pin you down 
You have scion kicking your ass?
OVERKILL 

Also, I was playing multiplayer and my vanguard teammate 
CHARGED
A FUCKING BANSHEE
and got one shotted
I was like 
WELP LOOKS LIKE I CANT HELP YOU


----------



## mootz (Mar 13, 2012)

So I beat the game... I guess it wasnt as bad as I was expecting, based on this thread's complaining. Still, it was not good. 

Would have been better if we got to fight a 100 foot tall illusive man with the face of saren grafted into his chest and a cannon that shot volus corpses at you... i should make games.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious?


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending sucked balls. The game disappointed me. I am going to write a long post on the bioware forums explaining why it sucked.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 13, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Well by "changes" Bioware means whether or not the earth is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I wouldn't call "fine" being isolated from the rest of the galaxy (and remember the Earth needed outside natural resources since the ones on Eart were depleted) and with a huge multinational (or multispecies or whatever) fleet stranded there.






Axl Low said:


> Also, I was playing multiplayer and my vanguard teammate
> CHARGED
> A FUCKING BANSHEE
> and got one shotted
> ...





Reapers are by far the hardest enemies in multiplayer, Geth and Cerberus are pretty easy.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Are you serious?



Neji who posts in here randomly was there went that idiot RANDOM
FULL BLAST
FULL FORCE
NO STOPPING
CHARGES
FACE TO FACE
INTO A BANSHEE

Banshee casually picks up the idiot vanguard and drives a hole in him


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 13, 2012)

*"THERE IS NO SHEPARD WITHOUT VAKARIAN."*

Goddamnit Garrus,goddamnit.

My favourite dude in the series,followed closely by Wrex and Mordin.

So many great moments like that..


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

You people need to get your balls out of your purse.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not as mad about the endings as I was before, the only issue I have now is that your choices throughout the game have little to no influence on the ending.

The other issue I have is the fact that I spent time getting the Geth and Quarians to be friends, only for the Quarians to be trapped in the sol system, like right after they got their home planet back, though that's just hilarious, :rofl


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Also I have found the truth behind the "real" ending
Beyond massive spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Reapers won with Harbinger at the front.
You are under rubble in LONDON.
Meaning you never made it to the teleporter to the citadel and I prove this easily: Shepard took a breath while buried under the rubble of buildings and there are London debris all around Shepard plus you see the sky meaning you are on a planet. It is clear that the Shepard never made it to the citadel and those three choices? None of them actually happened but Harbinger would show you what would happen since it was trying to indoctrinate you. Funny how your nightmares are haunting you and Harbinger just knows how to use it against you and is making you choose something it wants you to do. This happened with Grayson in the books. 

Merge? You become a Husk and work for the reapers. And harbinger shows you the action such as Normandy crew is all organic and synthetic.

*Reapers win.*

Control? You become part of a reaper and like Sovereign said Salvation through destruction. You ascend to being harvested into a Reaper. harbinger puts you at peace by showing you your victory.

*Reapers win.*

Destroy? Harbinger gives up on indoctrinating you and leaves you for dead under rubble of London now that Earth's only hope is pretty much dead. As Harbinger and the reaper forces finish razing London Shepard regains consciousness. 

The moments with Anderson and TIM never happened either. Why would Shepard blindly shoot when Shep knew that in his/her condition Anderson could have been injured? 

*You either ascend and become harvested, willingly become a husk or are left for dead under the rubble of London but regardless, the Reapers win in all scenarios and Harbinger even goes to show you the outcomes of what choices you make. Why would the Normandy be the ONLY  ship to get to a relay and try to get the hell out of there?* Because it never happened. Harbinger is trying to make giving yourself to the reapers as easy and pleasurable as possible by making sure your crew is okay and out of this war torn Reaper hell. They are on a new bright untouched by war planet. Paradise. 




And that's why we shouldn't let the endings bother us. 

They never actually happened and Shepard's story will continue in a " oh so sorry about that was supposed to be on the disk ran out of time so here it is free " DLC  more than likely and all these "fix the ending facebook pages/petitions" are playing right into Bioware's hands :33
To Bioware this reaction was expected because Bioware is a being infinitely greater than we are.

We have been assumed direct control of personally, Bioware was Harbinger the whole time. 


Yay. :33


----------



## Anarch (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this analysis but ,



> _so here it is *free*_



I don't think so


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> You people need to get your balls out of your purse.



Or else shepard will cut your balls off and sell them to a krogan


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I love this analysis but ,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so



MY ONE AND ONLY TRUE WEAKNESS HAS BEEN REVEALED
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
/vader


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going back to Downpour.

Where everyone isn't a baby.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

ever so silent
like the hills


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

> To Bioware this reaction was expected because Bioware is a being infinitely greater than we are.



:allmyoldryomas


----------



## Cromer (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck Krory. Don't let the rage smack you on the ass on the way out.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> You people need to get your balls out of your purse.



Like you didn't have a favourite character!


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Neji who posts in here randomly was there went that idiot RANDOM
> FULL BLAST
> FULL FORCE
> NO STOPPING
> ...



You need an entire team to take one down from what I seen.. I have seen videos of a banshee teleporting right by a dude without him knowing and proceeds to pwn him.. he was too busy trying to take down a brute.. guess he ignored the scream


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually in the destroy ending you have technological fallout and you would put advancement 1000s of year behind
> and TIM tells you before the catalyst does/confirms it
> Plus how long will it take to repair the relays?
> What will happen to biotics to people that had them implanted?
> ...



i don't know where you got every thing that ran on a  me field is gone, only the relay s and synthetics [in the destroy] ending are gone

the catalyst did not say you were pulling the plug on the whole universe


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> You people need to get your balls out of your purse.






Axl Low said:


> We have been assumed direct control of personally, Bioware was Harbinger the whole time.
> Yay. :33



I find it really hard to believe that Bioware would "troll" the fandom so good. It's not their style.. only Kojima does that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2012)

Geez how'd I miss the gun that shoots singularities on my first playthrough of the palaven mission. must not have lotted the camp sites enough


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Geez how'd I miss the gun that shoots singularities on my first playthrough of the palaven mission. must not have lotted the camp sites enough



talking about the scorpion?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> talking about the scorpion?



No I mean the Blackstar that you fidn during the Palaven mission. it's in Victuz's is camp. it only has one shot and Iused to bitchslap a Brute.

apparently I can't take the thing with me though as I tried looking for it when I gotback to the Normandy

Like I said Missed it on my first playthrough but I ran across it on my second


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope we seem some Elcor Infiltrators in that rumored MP DLC. How awesome would that be, unstealthing in front of the enemy as a big tank looking thing with a cannon looking sniper riflle strapped on your back.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm..I am not a fan of Linkin Park..but holy shit  :


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99kS02nPoEM[/YOUTUBE]

It fits so good it's scary..


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..I am not a fan of Linkin Park..but holy shit  :
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99kS02nPoEM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I love that song.


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2012)

do you carry over your items/upgrades for a new game +? and how high can you go with your upgrades? is lvl 5 upgrades the highest in single player?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> do you carry over your items/upgrades for a new game +? and how high can you go with your upgrades? is lvl 5 upgrades the highest in single player?



Yes everything will carry over: weapons, armors, and upgrades.  If you bought fish they will also carry over.  You will be able to upgrade everything to 10 if you got it up to 5.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You need an entire team to take one down from what I seen.. I have seen videos of a banshee teleporting right by a dude without him knowing and proceeds to pwn him.. he was too busy trying to take down a brute.. guess he ignored the scream



Lol, this just happened to me about 10 minutes ago. F*cking Banshees  How do you get better weapons in MP BTW? Because when I buy those shit packages the only thing I get is medigel, ammo and things like that.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 13, 2012)

Most people I know have been wasting MS points and buying the spectre pack. You get the best weapons and upgrades that way.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

where is my blackstorm heavy weapon?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> No I mean the Blackstar that you fidn during the Palaven mission. it's in Victuz's is camp. it only has one shot and Iused to bitchslap a Brute.
> 
> apparently I can't take the thing with me though as I tried looking for it when I gotback to the Normandy
> 
> Like I said Missed it on my first playthrough but I ran across it on my second



oh the mini nuke lol.. thats what I called it.. I thought it was just some gun at first until I shot it and took down 2 brutes along with a few husk..

I was like  well damn!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tali spoiler_ 



I feel bad for anyone who didn't choose Tali. Her face was so worth the wait. lol @ Liara and Ashley


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tali spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for anyone who didn't choose Tali. Her face was so worth the wait. lol @ Liara and Ashley



No it wasnt
It was a bad photoshop of some model
and the space between the models hands doesn't match teh character's


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 13, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tali spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for anyone who didn't choose Tali. Her face was so worth the wait. lol @ Liara and Ashley




*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it a stock photo or did she take her mask off?




I have a save for each love interest from ME 2


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> No it wasnt
> It was a bad photoshop of some model
> and the space between the models hands doesn't match teh character's



I don't care man, the other two romance choices are so blah. Would rather romance EDI, she somehow has more personality than Liara.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

It pains me to say it but.......they really made Liara the better choice.

Plus Tali's(and every Quarian's) face....................nope. If something needs a retcon this fucking thing must be the first in line.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

Still so butthurt?


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

Butthurt and proud of it. After all there is nothing wrong with blaming the devs for being scared of fans' reactions when they showed they can actually change the formula with that ending.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> No it wasnt
> It was a bad photoshop of some model
> and the space between the models hands doesn't match teh character's


So 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she doesn't actually take her mask off


? wow...


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

She does on about 3 or so occasions. Of course we are not treated to anything so


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 13, 2012)

Dag BIOware trolls hard. Like its the last game why not. lol


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> It pains me to say it but.......they really made Liara the better choice.
> 
> Plus Tali's(and every Quarian's) face....................nope. If something needs a retcon this fucking thing must be the first in line.



Tali's face is pek

Prettiest girl in the galaxy. No woman should have the indignity of being rendered in this shitty engine anyway, Bioware can't make pretty women for some reason.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

Would have been if she was the last of her race. Then and only then it could be somewhat acceptable.

As it stands I cant imagine the other Quarians as chicken legged three finger humans. Not even that Quib Quib guy.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 13, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Most people I know have been wasting MS points and buying the spectre pack. You get the best weapons and upgrades that way.



I already bought it and didn't get weapons, I got new characters though. Gotta keep buying it, I guess.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2012)

oh god.. the whole Tali's face thing.. I think Bioware should keep teasing and leave the rest up to fans imagination... but now they've dug themselves a hole.  I wouldn't be surprise if a see Tali's face "in game graphic" becomes a DLC.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

Just give me something to fap to. Hips and ass arent doing it anymore.


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a joke.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> Just give me something to fap to. Hips and ass arent doing it anymore.






Rios said:


> That was a joke.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 13, 2012)

Please  that Linkin Park + Credits combo is an abortion. If there is something Bioware did right, it's the OST.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gISlB1IdUjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..I am not a fan of Linkin Park..but holy shit  :
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99kS02nPoEM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



ahh back when Linkin park was awesome, 


why oh why


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2012)

Linkin Park were never awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah Linkin Park was pretty good back in the day. Especially their second (real) album. Don't be hating.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 13, 2012)

My true ending until bioware proves otherwise.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

The Tali's face ordeal was downright fucking brilliant.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got Mass Effect 3 today for the PC


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Linkin Park were never awesome



Haters gonna hate

"Lying from you" was for the longest time "my theme song"


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2012)

Also I've never played a Mass Effect game (for more than like 20 minutes) WAT DO?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> "Lying from you" was for the longest time "my theme song"



So you mean for the longest time you were an angsty, emobrat?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you mean for the longest time you were an angsty, emobrat?


Dammit their is a difference between "Angry" music and "Emo" Music i wish people would learn it


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Also I've never played a Mass Effect game (for more than like 20 minutes) WAT DO?



Damn those defaults are gonna rip you apart.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 13, 2012)

Loving the game so far. It sucks that you don't get a Krogan teammate for this game at all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Dammit their is a difference between "Angry" music and "Emo" Music i wish people would learn it



There is.

LP is both.

It's your music, deal with it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> There is.
> 
> LP is both.
> 
> It's your music, deal with it.



they used to be an angry rock punk band

they are currently a mass produced pile of emo filth

to use the cliche, they sold out pure and simple


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

Considering one of their first songs ever was "CRAAAAAAWLING IIIIIIN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIN!!! THESE WOOOOUUUUUNDS THEY WIIIILL NOT HEEEEAAAAAL!"... that's pretty fucking emo. 

Stop being so ashamed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering one of their first songs ever was "CRAAAAAAWLING IIIIIIN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIN!!! THESE WOOOOUUUUUNDS THEY WIIIILL NOT HEEEEAAAAAL!"... that's pretty fucking emo.
> 
> Stop being so ashamed.



That was the Exception not the rule!


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's the total rundown:

    Collector's Edition (needed to obtain all content):

    $80 - N7 Collector's Edition

    Pre-order bonuses:

    AT-12 Raider - Origin pre-order bonus
    Chakram Launcher - Play the Kingdoms of Alamur demo
    M-55 Argus - Pre-order bonus for select retailers
    N7 Weapons pack - N7 Edition bonus
    N7 Hoodie - N7 Edition bonus
    N7 Warfare Gear - Pre-order bonus for select retailers
    Reckoner Knight Armor - Play the Kingdoms of Alamur demo
    Robotic Dog - N7 Edition bonus
    Squad Outfit pack - N7 Edition bonus

    Auxiliary purchases:

    Unannounced price for the iOS game Mass Effect Infiltrator, which can affect the main game.

    $10 day one "From Dust" DLC

    $44.99 for the Liara figurine - which oddly enough now comes with multiplayer unlock DLC

    $24.99 for The Art of Mass Effect Universe - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup

    $80 for four Mass Effect 3 toys - "Slightly randomized" multiplayer unlock DLC

    $59.99 for the Mass Effect 3 controller - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup

    $209.99 for the Chimera 5.1 Headset - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup

    $34.99 for the Mousepad - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup

    $79.99 for the Messenger Bag - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup

    $24.99 for the iPhone case - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup

    $79.99 for the Mouse - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup

    $139.99 for the Keyboard - Collector Assault Rifle unlock DLC/Powerup


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

you  get from ashes with the CE, the dlc with the action figures will be released simultaneously, the collector rifle sucks so don't get it, the ios game isn't dlc, and u don't get any thing but more war assets


----------



## Fiona (Mar 13, 2012)

havent seen anyone post this yet. 


Leaked multiplayer DLC supposedly means we get Geth and batarians.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Here's the total rundown:
> 
> Collector's Edition (needed to obtain all content):
> 
> ...



Been posted and the math is wrong. Yay for stupid people on the internet. 




Fiona said:


> havent seen anyone post this yet.
> 
> 
> Leaked multiplayer DLC supposedly means we get Geth and batarians.



Posted twice, as I recall.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

actually i had a geth infiltrator as my partner several MP matches ago
Dev?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Been posted and the math is wrong. Yay for stupid people on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't realise that it was posted.

I stayed away from all things ME3 after watching the first trailer.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

Then common sense in general should've stopped you.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2012)

Rather its 870 dollars for everything ME3 related...
for the most part hardware/software/interaction wise


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to rock the batarian


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

why are people talking about linkin park? ughhhhhhhh

no offense zen XD

not what i expected when i popped in here though


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2012)

lol I liked how people (not saying yall were talking about that)... I'm like you don't have to buy any of it... it will be your own choice.. even with first day DLC.. you don't have to buy it.. now I would see if the DLC is essential to the completion of a game.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 13, 2012)

Hana said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I can not believe I missed this! I have to start over, so I can kill this bitch.
> 
> Joker spoilers.
> 
> ...



Wow. I never made that connection, probably because I didn't learn about Joker's family until after the Asari killed herself. I only signed off on the gun because I thought she wanted to be armed in case people around her were attacked by Reapers. I was disappointed when my thoughts from listening to her first conversation turned out to be true. Well, at least my first Shep chose Synthesis so that Joker and EDI can make robo-babies on that planet.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2012)

Why would anyone want to be a Batarian. They are so ugly.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Why would anyone want to be a Batarian. They are so ugly.



Some people would love to be called four-eyes.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 13, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Wow. I never made that connection, probably because I didn't learn about Joker's family until after the Asari killed herself. I only signed off on the gun because I thought she wanted to be armed in case people around her were attacked by Reapers. I was disappointed when my thoughts from listening to her first conversation turned out to be true. Well, at least my first Shep chose Synthesis so that Joker and EDI can make robo-babies on that planet.



Between that, the ending and 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Bioware's writers are very, very cruel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Why would anyone want to be a Batarian. They are so ugly.


 id tap that



FFLN said:


> Wow. I never made that connection, probably because I didn't learn about Joker's family until after the Asari killed herself. I only signed off on the gun because I thought she wanted to be armed in case people around her were attacked by Reapers. I was disappointed when my thoughts from listening to her first conversation turned out to be true. Well, at least my first Shep chose Synthesis so that Joker and EDI can make robo-babies on that planet.





StrawHatCrew said:


> Between that, the ending and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


MUWAUAUAH I love Bioware! 

Even Gears of war isn't that damn cruel


----------



## Fiona (Mar 13, 2012)

I just looked at my playthrough times and im so confused  


My first playthrough ended with me having 4800 war assets and 100% readiness. 
Total time played? 23hours.
Class: Vanguard. 


On my second playthrough right now i have 3800 war assets. 
Total time? 23hours and i havent even gotten to thessia yet, hell i havent even done mirandas mission yet let alone done the final mission that leads up to the *insert obscenities here* . 
Class: Infiltrator. 

Did i miss something or is the vanguard like the PERFECT speed run class?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I AM URDNOT WREX AND THIS IS MY PLANET!

Damn, krogan get the best lines in ME


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Shepard Commander, the Geth only acted in defense after the creators attacked. Do we deserve death? Do you remember the question that caused the creators to attack us, Talizorah? 'Does this unit have a soul?'" 




Legions wins this.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What I find most disheartening is that most Talimancers picked Tali over the Geth even if they were paragon. 

<- Was a Talimancer in ME2
<- Killed her and her whole race in ME3. Nothing against tali, but her species as a whole is fucking stupid. The geth deserve better.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tits and ass over some silly race.


----------



## Wan (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saved both the quarians and the geth...after giving Han'Gerrel one to the gut, of course.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My Paragon Shep was originally okay with synthetics, but with everything going on in Earth and the rest of the galaxy, as well as wondering if his mother's still alive, he harbors resentment towards all synthetics.

Edit: Except EDI, my Shepard trusts EDI.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2012)

Your Shep is a shitty Paragon.


----------



## Hana (Mar 13, 2012)

I made peace. Apparently I made every correct choice possible in the Geth/Quarian conflict. Fuck yeah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Rewrote the Heretics (0 points)
*-Destroyed the Heretics (+2 points)*
*-Tali is NOT exiled (+2 points)*
-Tali has been exiled/You did not do the Loyalty Mission (0 points)
*-Resolved Legion/Tali conflict either using the Paragon or Renegade options (+1 point)*
*-N7 Mission: Save the Admiral on Rannoch in ME3 (+1 point)
-N7 Mission: Destroy Geth Squadron on Rannoch in ME3 (+1 point)*
-Completed Legion's Mission in ME3 (or no peace)




It pays to be paragade.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Krory said:


> Your Shep is a shitty Paragon.


Agreed



Hana said:


> I made peace. Apparently I made every correct choice possible in the Geth/Quarian conflict. Fuck yeah.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i rewrote the heretics and still ended a 300 year war


----------



## Hana (Mar 13, 2012)

You only need 5 pts to end the conflict. As long as you did most of it, you had the option available.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2012)

I would have been able to make peace but I attacked the base before I did the other mission. I had 4 points.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 14, 2012)

I choose the Destroy ending the geth dies!

Strangely EDI can live in the destroy ending. She can come out of the Normandy in the destroy end.


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> I choose the Destroy ending the geth dies!
> 
> Strangely EDI can live in the destroy ending. She can come out of the Normandy in the destroy end.



You were being indoctrinated. Reapers lie.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

Did anyone else see the interaction of Legion & EDI lol


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear Talimancers are very dangerous people.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

Well who is worst Salarians or Qurians?


----------



## Wan (Mar 14, 2012)

Better question: Who is worse, Admiral Han'Gerrel or the salarian Dalatross.  Because the salarians have Mordin and the quarians have Tali and they both rock.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

Quib        Quib


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

Wait, you cant actually Pragon/Renegade slap the Salarians when you give advantage to their sworn enemy.

So who is worse is a matter of perspective. Depends on what you think about Sheploo brainwashing entire species for the greater good.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Except Tali doesn't rock, so the Salarians.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

Yea thats another thing - the game gave you two important Salarians, two important Krogans, two important Turians, a whole bunch of important Asari............but only ONE important Quarian. The hell was with that?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

Quarians too busy fighting geth and maintaining a living in a fleet to give a damn I guess


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

Krogans are too busy fighting everything for money and to satisfy their bloodlust I guess.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> Yea thats another thing - the game gave you two important Salarians, two important Krogans, two important Turians, a whole bunch of important Asari............but only ONE important Quarian. The hell was with that?



Kal'Reegar. He would have made a fine second Quarian. 



			
				Oman said:
			
		

> Better question: Who is worse, Admiral Han'Gerrel or the salarian Dalatross. Because the salarians have Mordin and the quarians have Tali and they both rock.



The Salarains also have Kirrahe.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for posting endings related stuff, but I'm impressed


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> Kal'Reegar. He would have made a fine second Quarian.



yea but there was only a mention of him in the third one :/


----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

If they do make a new ending for the fans.. it better not be a disney ending... that would ruin the complete atmosphere that ME3 set


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope that they don't remake the endings, in the grand scheme of things they aren't really as important as more missions and whatever else they have in store for with their DLCs.  Working on new endings will just take resources away from more important things.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

If they succumb I'll lose my respect for them.
Which is funny because the other side already lost it and will regain it with a "better" ending.
Man, games are serious business.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> Yea thats another thing - the game gave you two important Salarians, two important Krogans, two important Turians, a whole bunch of important Asari............but only ONE important Quarian. The hell was with that?



Koris says hi


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Hana said:


> You only need 5 pts to end the conflict. As long as you did most of it, you had the option available.



Except what you really need is high reputation. I had more then 5, maybe 7 points, and still the choice to end the conflict wasn't available to me, because without side-quests my rep was too low.


Ok, at last I was able to correct my save-file and make 4885 readiness points that was stolen from me by fucking MP. The changes that I've noticed:
1. When the fleet attacks Reapers, there is one particular pilot that is shown the most often. He survives.
2. On Earth, the 50% of "Hammer" survives instead of 25%.
3. The synthesis ending becomes available.
4. Shepard lives (because I still choose the destruction).
5. It's actually shown who comes out of the crashed "Normandy". The first is Joker, then Tali (my LI) and then... Javik lol This is hilarious, he wanted to die after the war and ended up surviving.

Also, the bullshit with teleporting is still there, because Javik was with me on Earth in the last mission. Furthermore, when running toward the beam, I've turned around to check what my team-mates were doing. Javik and EDI were just standing there, not moving. 

Maybe someone can tell how survived FEMALE Shepard looks like? Only boobs are shown? lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Sorry for posting endings related stuff, but I'm impressed



imagine if they put all this effort towords some thing that actually matters


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont know if Koris can be put on the same table as Captain Kirrahe. After all if Thane is dead you get a very important cutscene involving him.
Also Koris' involvement in ME2 was negligible and you could have skipped it altogether.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, about the endings. "Control" and "Synthesis" don't make any sense now that I think about it.
1. Even if with "Control" you can manipulate Reapers in the any way you want, that means you still makes the species the Reapers are made of to suffer further. What's so "good" about that?
2. With "Synthesis" you're acting like a freaking God, deciding for everyone what's good for them. Making everyone into a robot? Bullshit.
3. Catalyst said that with destruction there is a danger that sometime syntetic life will destroy organic. Bullshit bullshit bullshit. There is a possibility, but it's too low and *neither "Control" nor "Synthesis" eliminate this possibility!* Because first, Alliance has a strict regulations on creating AI. It's banned after what Quarians did and without Geths I don't see how the new intelligent synthetics can be created. Also, didn't Javik mentioned they also had the same problem and got rid of it? Second, mass-relays were only in small part of our Galaxy. There is no guarantee that some unknown race won't create some AI that will destroy all organic in the future and again, neither "Control" nor "Synthesis" prevents it! So, the destruction is the only logical choice and moreover, you don't need to die for it


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 14, 2012)

The relays are all over the galaxy, the Reapers have been around for at least a billion years after all...

I think the idea as to how synthesis solves the dilemma is not only that it promotes understanding etc, but that organics get a big boost to their processing power by being networked with each other, computers, AI ( like the reapers), that will prevent them from falling too far behind, it removes limits.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Except what you really need is high reputation. I had more then 5, maybe 7 points, and still the choice to end the conflict wasn't available to me, because without side-quests my rep was too low.
> 
> 
> Ok, at last I was able to correct my save-file and make 4885 readiness points that was stolen from me by fucking MP. The changes that I've noticed:
> ...



no fem shep wears blue armor that is torn apart, but not at the important places


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> The relays are all over the galaxy, the Reapers have been around for at least a billion years after all...



I'm sure it was mentioned only 1% of Galaxy is researched. Also, you can clearly see the whole mass-relay network when it's being destroyed. It's nothing near "all over the galaxy" 



Muk said:


> no fem shep wears blue armor that is torn apart, but not at the important places



lol Fuck, I can't find a video or at least a screenshot of survived female Shepard. Maybe you have one?


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't record it, but the voice is definitely a female intake of breath.

Wait found it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> The relays are all over the galaxy, the Reapers have been around for at least a billion years after all...
> 
> I think the idea as to how synthesis solves the dilemma is not only that it promotes understanding etc, but that organics get a big boost to their processing power by being networked with each other, computers, AI ( like the reapers), that will prevent them from falling too far behind, it removes limits.



Yes,that ending removes all the limits normal organics have,so no matter what,no AI will be able to trully outdo them.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Hana said:


> I didn't record it, but the voice is definitely a female intake of breath.
> 
> Wait found it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Also, about the endings. "Control" and "Synthesis" don't make any sense now that I think about it.
> 1. Even if with "Control" you can manipulate Reapers in the any way you want, that means you still makes the species the Reapers are made of to suffer further. What's so "good" about that?
> 2. With "Synthesis" you're acting like a freaking God, deciding for everyone what's good for them. Making everyone into a robot? Bullshit.
> 3. Catalyst said that with destruction there is a danger that sometime syntetic life will destroy organic. Bullshit bullshit bullshit. There is a possibility, but it's too low and *neither "Control" nor "Synthesis" eliminate this possibility!* Because first, Alliance has a strict regulations on creating AI. It's banned after what Quarians did and without Geths I don't see how the new intelligent synthetics can be created. Also, didn't Javik mentioned they also had the same problem and got rid of it? Second, mass-relays were only in small part of our Galaxy. There is no guarantee that some unknown race won't create some AI that will destroy all organic in the future and again, neither "Control" nor "Synthesis" prevents it! So, the destruction is the only logical choice and moreover, you don't need to die for it



I have found the truth behind the "real" ending
Beyond massive spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Reapers won with Harbinger at the front.
You are under rubble in LONDON.
Meaning you never made it to the teleporter to the citadel and I prove this easily: Shepard took a breath while buried under the rubble of buildings and there are London debris all around Shepard plus you see the sky meaning you are on a planet. It is clear that the Shepard never made it to the citadel and those three choices? None of them actually happened but Harbinger would show you what would happen since it was trying to indoctrinate you. Funny how your nightmares are haunting you and Harbinger just knows how to use it against you and is making you choose something it wants you to do. This happened with Grayson in the books. 

Merge? You become a Husk and work for the reapers. And harbinger shows you the action such as Normandy crew is all organic and synthetic.

*Reapers win.*

Control? You become part of a reaper and like Sovereign said Salvation through destruction. You ascend to being harvested into a Reaper. harbinger puts you at peace by showing you your victory.

*Reapers win.*

Destroy? Harbinger gives up on indoctrinating you and leaves you for dead under rubble of London now that Earth's only hope is pretty much dead. As Harbinger and the reaper forces finish razing London Shepard regains consciousness. 

The moments with Anderson and TIM never happened either. Why would Shepard blindly shoot when Shep knew that in his/her condition Anderson could have been injured? 

*You either ascend and become harvested, willingly become a husk or are left for dead under the rubble of London but regardless, the Reapers win in all scenarios and Harbinger even goes to show you the outcomes of what choices you make. Why would the Normandy be the ONLY  ship to get to a relay and try to get the hell out of there?* Because it never happened. Harbinger is trying to make giving yourself to the reapers as easy and pleasurable as possible by making sure your crew is okay and out of this war torn Reaper hell. They are on a new bright untouched by war planet. Paradise. 




And that's why we shouldn't let the endings bother us.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I have found the truth behind the "real" ending
> Beyond massive spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude..I don't like the endings either..but to say they are a dream..it's insane.

It's like the ultimate stage of denial.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I have found the truth behind the "real" ending
> Beyond massive spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yea, I've already seen your previous post  I partly agree, but I still thing the "Normandy" issue can be pure technical. Like - teleporting crew is a bug and there is one video missing which explains missing parts. If not, the indoctrination theory is the only thing that could save the ending from being utter shit and complete mess.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Dude..I don't like the endings either..but to say they are a dream..it's insane.
> 
> It's like the ultimate stage of denial.



Indoctrination =/= Dream

If you read the books with Grayson the reapers manipulate him so well it's fucking scary. 

Also, hallucinations can happen if you get overworked and have poor sleep and Shep has been having bad dreams so she is far from well rested.

Also, you say denial but I actually accept that the endings are this way.
In my own quirky way D

Also, I just killed two atlas mechs + some ground forces with one cobra missile
I AM NOT DOING JACK SHIT FOR THE REST OF THE WAVE


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Dude..I don't like the endings either..but to say they are a dream..it's insane.
> 
> It's like the ultimate stage of denial.



Then please explain the "Normandy". In the logical way without making more plotholes:
1. How did it get near mass-relay.
2. How did it end up crashing not in Solar system despite mass-relays were destroyed.
2. How did it get all crew members aboard, even those that were with you on a final mission.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

How is the normandy the only ship that tried to escape?
Why is the ending for the normandy a paradise?
A world untouched by technology and war?

It makes Shepard at ease knowing that the people she cares about are safe from this hell.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Then please explain the "Normandy". In the logical way without making more plotholes:
> 1. How did it get near mass-relay.
> 2. How did it end up crashing not in Solar system despite mass-relays were destroyed.
> 2. How did it get all crew members aboard, even those that were with you on a final mission.



That,just like the cut talk with Anderson,I put on the fact that the original ending was butchered and what we got in the end was a mess made with the remains of the original ending.

Anything else is wishful thinking.

Also,everybody that finished the game should listen to this guy:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H_A7SeawU4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

the Normandy crash is the only legitimate gripe i have with the ending.

other then that iam cool


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> That,just like the cut talk with Anderson,I put on the fact that the original ending was butchered and what we got in the end was a mess made with the remains of the original ending.


 Huh? Not sure what are you talking about. I guess it's the rumours about some other ending that leaked and therefore was changed before release?

The wishful thinking in this case is to think that company of Bioware scale would let itself to create such a mess in the first place. Even if indeed the ending was changed.



> Also,everybody that finished the game should listen to this guy:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H_A7SeawU4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


 Can you sum up what's it about? My audio system is down atm


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

There is another ending(or at least a rumor of another ending) readily available on the web. I thought the people who bitched(and keep bitching) about the issue would have given that one a read. 

Guess its better to waste their time complaining.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2012)

From GAF,a very interesting read regarding the endings:

*



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some one at BSN posted this, don't know if I believe but quite an interesting read, and a lot better than the ending we got.


After checking these boards, bioware forums, the twitters of various people involved with the game, audio file rips as well as some information I've gathered from other sources, I decided to talk with someone who used to run their own review website who still has ties to some people in the video game industry. That includes Bioware (they had sent him early review copies of the first ME). Anyway that's not what's important. The point is what I'm about to say you can take with a grain of salt if you want. I'm not here for attention or because I'm a fanboy of bioware. I'm simply here to help you all make sense of this situation. It will make a lot of sense and put the little things you've all found together. The reasoning for the ending change was they needed more time to implement it (this was supposed to be the reason for the delay) but Kinect implementation and the desire by some people (perhaps EA) to have an ending where things are left to interpretation messed with this. The ending was quickly altered which is why things don't "fit" and there are plot holes. Anyway, below is how things were supposed to happen.

The original ending was SUPPOSED to be extremely varied. Everything remained the same up until the part when Harbinger shoots at you and your team. This is when information that has appeared here already comes into play. There were going to be various outcomes determining how you reached the citadel and it was HOW you got there that determined what endings would be available to you. The following were the different scenarios from worst to best (based on EMS and war assets)

A: Your whole squad gets wiped out (the two crew members you took with you, Anderson). You struggle to make it to the citadel. Right as you're about to make it to the beam, Harbinger talks to you, saying you've been defeated and he kills you. Joker tries to swoop down to save you, but he also gets shot down.

B: Most of your squad gets wiped out. Still only you are able to make it to the citadel. Once up there, you must confront the illusive man alone. Because of this, unless you have high reputation and either talk him down or renegade interrupt and shoot him, he kills you and tries to control the reapers, but fails as he discovers he was indoctrinated. 

C: You and Anderson make it up to the citadel together and make your way to the control panel where you confront TIM. The same thing plays out where you can talk him down. With high enough reputation, you can "save" Anderson but its not necessary for you to make it to the next part. Anderson dies after TIM is shot or kills himself like in the ending we got.

D: You and Anderson make it up to the citadel together while you're two squad maters, who clearly survive, are holding off the reapers from following you to the citadel. Everything continues the same here as "C" until after TIM is shot and killed and the final conversation that Anderson and Shepard have (which is much longer than what we got). You get the shorter convo in C.

[The following you only see with outcome "C' and "D"] Shepard looks out at the war going on and activates the crucible. Hacketts says its not working. This is when Harbinger talks to Shepard through TIM as he lies on the ground. Harbinger tries to convince you that you've fail but you can argue with him. Harbinger says that he has your crew in his cross hairs. We see the Normandy arrive (the joker dialogue that was cut) and the rest of your friends help the two squad members you brought with you face off against Harbinger and his reaper minions.

You basically have a choice. You can submit to him and he claims he will spare your squad and earth until the next cycle because he is impressed that you were able to make it this far. This is when the motive of the reapers is more clearly established. Harbinger reveals that in the previous cycle, the prothean empire became too vast and they began to control all the other races, which would have prevented all of our races from developing. However, through more discussion, Shepard can uncover their true motives. They fear that they will be rivaled by something more powerful than they are (that this cycle will create AI that can topple the reapers). This implies they are merely fearful for their own survival and that is why they purge all life but they convince themselves they are protecting us.

Either way, you can submit to him and save your people or take your chances. Having 4000 EMS, not submitting to him you would lose everyone, but still eventually get to the three choices we actually got (more on this in a second). Having 5000+ and depending on how you resolved conflicts between characters and races, certain people will live or die. 

After rejecting him (whether you lose everyone or not), you end up in the area where vent boy was but hes not there. It's just you and "Harbinger". He explains that a new solution is needed. The solution he tries to convince you to take is merge (to perseve his kind). But if you have high enough reputation once again, you can open the control and destroy option. Harbinger tries to talk you out of it by discussing how your races are divided and mentioning the geth incident. You convince him otherwise, and it is at this point, the control option opens next where he admits that shepard may have a perspective he never considered. Harbinger tells Shepard that if he destroys them, the relays will be destroyed as will the geth (which is true. This is the only ending where the relays are destroyed).

Now for the four endings.

If you submit to him before the three main choices, the reapers leave earth but end up wiping out every other race who haven't proved themselves worthy. Shepard dies.

If you merge, the reapers leave and like the ending we got, we see all the characters we know with green eyes as a green light brightens the sky. Shepard dies for the same reasons in the ending we got.

The control option, the reapers leave. Everyone cautiously celebrates while joker and your LI look up to the sky and wonder what exactly happened. Life goes on but its hinted that the reaper threat may return. This ending ends on a cliffhanger.

The destroy ending does destroy the relays, but its implied that with all the races on earth, they, together, will restore what they lost and will attempt to work together. if shepard lives, your LI leading your squad, will be looking for you. You are beamed back down to earth (its assumed shepard was somehow blasted into the beam? this is the only questionable part). It ends with shepard's hand coming out of the rubble and breathing. Still a cliffhanger of sorts, but you can assume they will find him/her obviously.
		
Click to expand...

*
I believe this and I would have been happy with it.

Damn.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

If those were the original endings
WHY DID BIOWARE REMOVE THEM?
All that dialogue of "my dad/mom is Commander Shepard" with Anderson as you both sit down as the world burns so close to your goal was complete baller. 

That is VASTLY SUPERIOR for
if you are a xenophobic renegade you truly make humans the best race and the reapers wipe out all other not worthy races
shepard dies but you got your twisted goal which truly solidifies your renegade outlook and in way makes TIM proud

The control ending is boss as is the destroy ending.

Merge is still meh.

why did they change these?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> From GAF,a very interesting read regarding the endings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck. That's what we need. Give it back, Bioware! If this is true, I can't imagine a single NORMAL person who wouldn't be able to find satisfying ending among those.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

I just finished my second playthrough and i am more confused than i was after my first  



*Spoiler*: __ 



I had MORE more assets (5400)

I had 100% readiness 

I had 100% paragon

but at the very end i did NOT get ANY of the paragon or renegade choices to talk to the illusive man, i STILL couldnt save anderson. 

I followed the guide word for fucking word. 

wth happened?! Did i miss something important? Because according to the guide if you > 5000 then you are supposed to get a certain ending where anderson survives


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

WHHHHYYYYYYYY? What was wrong with all that? OMFG WHHYYYY! This makes so much more sense. It would also explain why the destroy ending is actually all renegade....I'd still pick it regardless. 

They would all have their ups and downs, but it works! They can fix it back to this, and I would be 100% satisfied.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 14, 2012)

SUDDENLY

TRON


----------



## Pirao (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> From GAF,a very interesting read regarding the endings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those endings are much better than what we got, WTF were they thinking?


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H_A7SeawU4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]








*FUCK YES!!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I just finished my second playthrough and i am more confused than i was after my first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You have to use your paragon/renegade options on The Illusive Man on Mars, Thessia, and Cerberus Base


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> but at the very end i did NOT get ANY of the paragon or renegade choices to talk to the illusive man, i STILL couldnt save anderson.



Same with me, only I had all of them except for the last dialog. It means you don't have high enough rep. And you can't check how much do you have by in-game methods.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I just finished my second playthrough and i am more confused than i was after my first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anderson will always die
you can only stop him from gettign executed by TIM



Hana said:


> WHHHHYYYYYYYY? What was wrong with all that? OMFG WHHYYYY! This makes so much more sense. It would also explain why the destroy ending is actually all renegade....I'd still pick it regardless.
> 
> They would all have their ups and downs, but it works! They can fix it back to this, and I would be 100% satisfied.



they wanted multiplayer
THOSE WOULD BE THE ENDIGNS FOR ME3 IF IT CAME OUT IN DEC 2011
GOTY 2011 BETTER THAN SKYRIM



Naruto said:


> SUDDENLY
> 
> TRON



LOVED THAT LEVEL


----------



## Pirao (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I just finished my second playthrough and i am more confused than i was after my first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Anderson always dies, he just lives longer in some endings.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You have to use your paragon/renegade options on The Illusive Man on Mars, Thessia, and Cerberus Base



I did, I used EVERY Paragon option that i ever had the option to use. 



Faustus said:


> Same with me, only I had all of them except for the last dialog. It means you don't have high enough rep. And you can't check how much do you have by in-game methods.




I did the EXACT same thing in my first playthrough, with the EXACT same choices and the EXACT same paragon options. 


I was purposfully going back and seeing the difference between my below five thousand playthrough and a above 5000 playthrough. 


Believe me i did EVERYTHING the exact same except for the fact in my second one i did ALOT more side missions.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

Geeez just do it like me and wait for a detailed walkthrough.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Im not upset btw 


Im sorry if im coming across that way, im just super confused.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 14, 2012)

That level was really weird. I hate puzzles


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I did the EXACT same thing in my first playthrough, with the EXACT same choices and the EXACT same paragon options.
> 
> 
> I was purposfully going back and seeing the difference between my below five thousand playthrough and a above 5000 playthrough.
> ...



1. It's not about using paragon options, they not always give you more rep than normal options or rep at all.
2. You can't be sure because you can't check your rep scale. Let's say you need 5000 (out of the blue) rep points to use some paragon option. And you have 4999 at the moment. The option is inaccessible.
3. Getting reps=/=completing every quest. It's talking talking talking, with your crew members and others. Can't have too much reps lol


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

*Bioware has Officially made its first statement. *



> Mass Effect 3 developer BioWare has responded for the first time to fans furious at the game's ending.
> 
> Director and executive producer Casey Hudson explained that the "polarising" finale was necessary to get fans talking.
> 
> ...



Here is the link but thats the entire article



Im gonna isolate the part that *insert indescribable feeling here* me the most



> Executive producer Casey Hudson explained that the "polarising" finale was *necessary to get fans talking*


----------



## Pirao (Mar 14, 2012)

The statement was as expected, excuses (a shit ending to get people talking, really?) and they're not going to change anything. I'm not buying another Bioware game for quite some time, if at all.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

I mean he didnt even acknowledge that people are upset. 

If anything he made it worse. 

"We made the ending terrible because we want people to talk about how terrible it was" 


Mission Accomplished sir.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> imagine if they put all this effort towords some thing that actually matters


Raising money for donating to Childs Play is not important ?
No matter how you take or criticize the fans talking about the ending but having a community  being united and raising founds for a good cause is one of those moments that make me feel proud as gamer.

The fact that they gather all their anger and made it possible it proves a lot about those people ( me included) 


P.S to make things clear, the money wont go to charity if we get better ending,the money are DIRECTLY donated to the charity.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont even know what to feel right now to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

I am just wondering where is my black hole gun.


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

Is credit supposed to reset on NG+? Because that sucks! Oh well there is a reason I play the glorious PC....save editor!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree on Batarians.  The ugliest most annoying race.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2012)

> Executive producer Casey Hudson explained that the "polarising" finale was necessary to get fans talking



Well done on that regard


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 14, 2012)

Trolling the fans is not a good thing.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I dont even know what to feel right now to be perfectly honest.


If its about Casey Hudson interview im gonna ask.
Do you really expect Bioware to come out and say " Guys we really fucked up with the ending,we will work on somehting to fix it " ?
 Their Ego wont allow it, their ideology wont and of course their publisher wont .
They are even contradicting on what each of bioware staff is saying, they are trying to find a proper answer that would seem less damaging to their image.
Im telling you, if hallucination theory could be proven correct,they wouldn't delay day 1 to announce that this is what they intended to do, just to make people shut up.

yes, thats how the famous companies that we raised them with our money repay us.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2012)

You can unlock From Ashes by changing one line in an *.ini file. Nice. Now I feel retarded for buying it. Never again, Bioware, never again. You're off my "supported developers" list. Even if you make a fucking stellar Baldur's Gate 3 or whatever, not buying.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Between that, the ending and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sadistic fucks. The whole game is like this.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I'm not a PC player so I don't have the issue with content already being on the game and such.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2012)

BTW.... not sure how legit this is but we shall see. 



If this happens I will forgive Bioware.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2012)

The Boss said:


> BTW.... not sure how legit this is but we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> If this happens I will forgive Bioware.



It's from 4chan..and by that I mean it's 99.99999% a cruel and horrible troll attempt..


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

Which sucks because it sounds awesome.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> *Isolate the part that *insert indescribable feeling here* me the most
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

They full of sh!t with that statment. LOL*


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I mean he didnt even acknowledge that people are upset.
> 
> If anything he made it worse.
> 
> ...



He called it polarizing. LOL In all polls its a landslide like to the point where votes saying the ending is good is non-existant, yet he calls it polarizing. Riiiight..


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 14, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Raising money for donating to Childs Play is not important ?
> No matter how you take or criticize the fans talking about the ending but having a community  being united and raising founds for a good cause is one of those moments that make me feel proud as gamer.
> 
> The fact that they gather all their anger and made it possible it proves a lot about those people ( me included)
> ...



This is where i'm at. Its amazing to see the consumer unite like this.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

The Boss said:


> BTW.... not sure how legit this is but we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> If this happens I will forgive Bioware.



It's fake
we already have a krogan soldier type and an asari justicar type
just play the multiplayer
Adept Asari's class power is asari justicar
yet it says asari justicar in the background?

Im gunna go with troll even more so since the batarian is the same picture and when ever you get  anew class card the pose and model is different

cool fake story bro


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2012)

..........


----------



## Faustus (Mar 14, 2012)

^There is also "waiting stage" and I'm at it now, waiting for more Bioware reactions.
And yeah, no bargaining and no depression will come, like I give a darn lol
I can be angry, and I can be angry for long, but I still have some hope


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except Tali doesn't rock


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> ..........



My reaction to the ending











there is still the action, folks


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 14, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Linkin Park were never awesome


 Get the fuck outta this forum right now.



StrawHatCrew said:


> Between that, the ending and
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Damn! That shit is heartless!



Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I choose to unite them as them help each other rebuild. Everyone learns from their mistakes.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> It's from 4chan..and by that I mean it's 99.99999% a cruel and horrible troll attempt..





Axl Low said:


> It's fake
> we already have a krogan soldier type and an asari justicar type
> just play the multiplayer
> Adept Asari's class power is asari justicar
> ...


Way to go and kill my dreams. 



She punch my fShep.. that was awkward.. didn't know how to feel.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2012)

The Boss said:


> She punch my fShep.. that was awkward.. didn't know how to feel.



Punch her back? Why no renegade interrupt


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

It's okay boss
ILL FINISH THE JOB
LATER


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2012)

hahah I was blown away at the end. "Why I don't have an interrupt!? "

If any, this is how my Shep would have handled it:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Starchild: "Wake up."

Shepard: *stares*

Starchild: "C'mon Shepard"

Shepard: "Why take his image?"

Starchild: "..."

Shepard: "The kid. Why the kid?"

Starchild: "Because this form would be easier for you to interact with"

Shepard: "Seriously, the burning child of my nightmares? Are you kidding me?"

Starchild: "Shepard, I'm the catalyst. The Reapers are my solution-"

Shepard: "Alright, that's enough for me" *shoots* -Nothing happens-

Starchild: *Stares* "I'm don't have a physical body"

Shepard: *shrugs* "Well, I had to try"

Starchild:"You must choose a solution Shepard. You must bring order to the Chaos. We know you have thought of destroying us..." *looks at the right* "...You can end all synthethic life and stop the Reapers, including you and the geth-"

Shepard: "I'll gladly join them." *Shoots* *Shoots* *Shoots* *Shoots* 

Starchild:"..."

Shepard: "Sorry Joker" *everything explodes*




And then there's Arkis alternative ending. LOL


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2012)

doesnt anyone shiver anytime there hear the Reaper cringe?
Like during the beginning with the UK visual
THAT HORRIFYING HMMMMMMMMMMMMMNG
oh man
nightmare fuel


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

I just think it needs to be said - Linkin Park was never awesome.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> doesnt anyone shiver anytime there hear the Reaper cringe?
> Like during the beginning with the UK visual
> THAT HORRIFYING HMMMMMMMMMMMMMNG
> oh man
> nightmare fuel



you mean the trash can sound that the reapers make? 

not really


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2012)

You mean dubstep... right?  I love it. So good.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

>People harassing Seth Green about the ending


----------



## Wan (Mar 14, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> I would think that a Prothean would be far more integral to the story then Kasumi and Zaeed.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He is more involved in the story, but not essential.  There is a funny line when you go to the asari homeworld though...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Liara: Incredible!  The beacon must be reacting to the cipher within you!

Javik:  Or it could be the Prothean standing right next to you...


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

It's great because Javik contributes nothing but Ashley's personality, only actually awesome.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 14, 2012)

Insanity Vanguard run: complete
One difference I noticed was in the end when you talk to all your squad mates, Javik's dialogue changed for me. First play through he said when this is all over he going to find his comrade's graves and join them. This time around, he said he gonna go off and find a job with Liara and help write her book. Don't know what prompt that change haha. That and I also got the 5k+ assets end opposed to my 2k first run, which doesn't really say much.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Raising money for donating to Childs Play is not important ?
> No matter how you take or criticize the fans talking about the ending but having a community  being united and raising founds for a good cause is one of those moments that make me feel proud as gamer.
> 
> The fact that they gather all their anger and made it possible it proves a lot about those people ( me included)



See heres the thing about charity, it looses any meaning when you do it with an ulterior moment, Giving should be done out of the kindness of your hear not because you want some thing.

Sure the kids wont care,but to any one else looking should see it for what it is. I donate to the humane society because of a genuine love and concern for animals. compared to them who wouldn't even think of donating if it wasn't for the fact they thought they would get some thing.

it dosen't make me proud to be a gamer it dose the exact opposite actually.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 14, 2012)

If the charity helps somebody, then it doesn't matter..


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

"WE'RE GOING TO RAISE MONEY TO SHOW BIOWARE THAT WE ARE ENTITLED, ANGRY FANS."

"Yeah, but won't we look bad because we're angry and entitled?"

"Oh, yeah... so, uh... we'll donate the money to charity then... THAT WAY NO ONE CAN TELL HOW ANGRY AND ENTITLED WE ARE SO WE LOOK LIKE THE HEROES!"

"YEAH!"

It's like when the rich Renaissance-era folks donated all their money because they thought it'd get them into Heaven.

Thanks, interwebs. You are always amusing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Krory pretty much nailed it with the Renaissance analogy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 14, 2012)

I might do Insanity Soldier. But I rather do Insanity on my Infiltrator since i already got "Insanity" on her in ME2, just didn't get "The Hard Way"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2012)

Adding fuel to the fire. 



lol.. YET.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I might do Insanity Soldier. But I rather do Insanity on my Infiltrator since i already got "Insanity" on her in ME2, just didn't get "The Hard Way"



first run through insanity vanguard, lots of fun 

especially soloing 5 brutes at the end  and the harvester to boot


----------



## Wan (Mar 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> "WE'RE GOING TO RAISE MONEY TO SHOW BIOWARE THAT WE ARE ENTITLED, ANGRY FANS."
> 
> "Yeah, but won't we look bad because we're angry and entitled?"
> 
> ...



Well, would you rather us _not_ be raising money for charity?

For the record, I do give to charitable causes anyways.  ME3's ending just happened to turn into a nice rallying point.  Besides, I've got all this money that was set aside for ME3 DLC that now I don't see myself spending anytime soon 



The Boss said:


> Adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. YET.



Oh come ON.  They ARE trolling us!


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. I would prefer that. Because now it's just making people look pretentious.  tells it perfectly, including the more recent attempt two poor saps tried to do something that would benefit them then quickly changed their mind to donate it to charity because someone called them on it - which is exactly what this started as.

It had nothing to do with charity until someone pointed out how snobbish people were being... so to boot, I guarantee half the people who donated had no intention of their money going to a CHARITY.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Mary me krory 

because at this point i think were the only 2 sane people left on the planet


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

People are tweeting to voice actors about this? Seriously?


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2012)

why are people tweeting to voice actors for this? they can't influence what bioware does to the ending or upcoming dlcs


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

@Hana - Just snippy comments. Sarcastic references of how certain characters end up. I had a follower on Twitter doing it so I removed him. 

I'm almost done my first playthrough of Downpour, then I'll do more work on ME3 Insanity.


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

Look at this funny little easter egg:


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't get that ester egg..


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Kids these days.


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I don't get that ester egg..



Snap, Crackle, and Pop? Rice Krispies? 

I know some of us don't like the whole Retake Mass Effect thing going on, but they have managed to get almost $40 k donated.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Only because they changed it to a charity because they felt bad.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

It's okay.

Javik ends up not being important at all, either.

In fact, in the scheme of things, Kasumi ended up being more important.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Stop hating on Javik


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

Honestly with the exception of the Thessia mission (for the love of all that is holy take him on that mission!), Javik isn't really all that important. I think he is an excellent addition to the game though. He should have not been DLC.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not "hating" on him to say he's not important.

It's a fact.

He's really not.

Overpowered as shit, though - especially when paired with Liara.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's okay.
> 
> Javik ends up not being important at all, either.
> 
> In fact, in the scheme of things, Kasumi ended up being more important.



you mean with kasumi preventing a indotricated hanar? javir doesn't really have much to add besides more banter chatter, which kinda is big 

storywise he has little to add, but character wise he adds a lot to the game


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

There's a difference between "adding" to and being important.

Javik adds to it.

But he's not important by any stretch of the imagination. People can stop using the idiotic "BUT HE'S A PROTHEAN!!1!!!1!!" excuse. Because even being a Prothean means NOTHING.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

but...but he gives you the particle lazer


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 14, 2012)

You broke my heart, you just stomped on my heart and smiling at me, Bioware!!

Completed it and it left me depressed. The awesome serie ruined by that 15 mins climax. 

What a bullshit ending it was. 

Great game, one of the worst endings.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, all these self entitled jackasses

Having an opinion that disagrees with you.

How dare they actually care about something they poured so much time into. 

Then using it as an oppurtunity for raising money for charity. 

What abunch a self centered ignorant fucks.

/Sarcasm


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Yeah, all these self entitled jackasses
> 
> Having an opinion that disagrees with you.
> 
> ...



 being mad abbout the ending - fine

Demanding that they change it - Self Entitled jackass

not a hard concept

also we've been over how the donating to charity is a gross attempt to garner pity


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh look! Fiona missed the point again!


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Then please explain the point


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't like the Mona Lisa.

Leonardo should make it blonde, right now.

I KNOW, I'LL START AN ONLINE PETITION TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AND HAVE PEOPLE GIVE ME MONEY.

Wait, I can't have people give me the money? Eh, I'll just give it away to some random charity to make people think I HAVE A CAUSE.

Fucking morons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

lol 

Let me ask you 3 very straight forward questions

Completely ignoring WHAT they are demanding and what they want, ignore ALL OF THAT. 


Do People have the right to be upset about the ending? 


Do you truly believe they did NOT mess up the ending? 


Does the ending go against the lore of the mass effect universe?


Your answers will tell me what i need to know about how you view the situation and whether or not i need to laugh harder or not.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

What I've learned from the BioWare fandom:

If people _hate_ something and _demand_ people who spent years to make it to change it just to make THEM feel better, then they are TRUE, DEDICATED FANS.

If people _enjoy_ or _like_ something, they're assholes.

In summary: If you want to be a REAL BioWare fan, apparently you have to be the dumbest shit on the planet. Then I don't want to be a REAL BioWare fan. I'd rather go _enjoy_ something. You kids can argue amongst yourselves about your cuntish self-entitlement and demands.

I'll sit here being _wrong_ for an opinion and laughing at you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do People have the right to be upset about the ending?


 Yes





> Do you truly believe they did NOT mess up the ending?


 outside of the randomness of the Normandy crash, yes




> Does the ending go against the lore of the mass effect universe?


 that's a huge blanket statement, but for the most part no, no it doesn't


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

liek omfg zen, carful, sum1 on the interwebz is gunna laff at u!


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes



Thank you.





> outside of the randomness of the Normandy crash, yes



Meh, im not gonna nitpick so still thank you. 




> that's a huge blanket statement, but for the most part no, no it doesn't



1) in the arrival DLC its said when a Relay blows up its similar to a supernova and that it would destroy the system that its in, which is why you were arrested. Yet somehow all life is ok. 

2) Joker leaving shepard? Please


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Krory will you just answer the 3 questions?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> 1) in the arrival DLC its said when a Relay blows up its similar to a supernova and that it would destroy the system that its in, which is why you were arrested. Yet somehow all life is ok.


 a Relay goes super nova if you crash an asteroid into it, obviously what ever the catalyst did defuses the relays  before they blow up



> 2) Joker leaving shepard? Please


 i've already said that, the normandy's crash is the only thing i find to be glaring.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

My answers aren't going to change any opinions so it's a moot point.

And Joker had already left Shepard before that point.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

But just as far as a weird series of events. 

Somehow the people that charged the beam are fine and healthy and st the nearest relay?  


Its the biggest "dafuq" moment for me 



@Krory

See you dont wanna compromise at all, you just wanna be contrary. 

Zenaku answered and now i know how he feels about the only 3 parts that i care about and i know that his opinion isnt much different than my own for the most part, he just doesnt think that its worth changing which is ultimately just perspective. 


We have similar views just different perspectives. 


So why cant you just answer? It WOULD change my opinion


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

If me answering three simple yes or no questions would change your opinion on the ending you so vehemently shit over for the past few days, then you're very weak-willed and I have no interest in participating in something like that with someone like that.

It has nothing to do with "compromising" - I don't need to compromise anything because I'm not the one calling it into question or clamoring for change. I'm fine where I am.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> If me answering three simple yes or no questions would change your opinion on the ending you so vehemently shit over for the past few days, then you're very weak-willed and I have no interest in participating in something like that with someone like that.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "compromising" - I don't need to compromise anything because I'm not the one calling it into question or clamoring for change. I'm fine where I am.



But it wont change MY view on the ending


but it will help me understand YOUR view on the ending. 


and you kinda just proved my point


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

No, you just proved that you're wrong... since I literally just said it wouldn't change your opinion... but you said it _would_...

And no more than five minutes later you say it _won't_.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

she has a point Krory


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> she has a point Krory



Except she doesn't. For reasons I just stated.

Providing people can read. Otherwise, I guess I'm the minority.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

fine humor her then.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

But _I'm_ already being humored.

And if there's anything to learn about this whole ordeal, it's that the only thing that matters is what we, ourselves, want. Damn everyone else.

I offered my opinions on those situations and more long ago when people were too busy being blinded by rage and their own self-vindication to care. It's not my fault, nor my problem, that it took people this long to finally have some consideration.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Its fine zen. 


The fact he just proved my point 5 times in a row is enough for me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Considering you never had a point, I find that very relieving.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

You can keep saying that


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

I know I can.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Any Way.

My favorite gun is ether the Falcon or the Disciple


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Black Widow X is the only right answer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

id rather ruse the javaline when it comes to snipers


----------



## Alien (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally Beat it lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well the ending is .. it didn't make sense at all  but aye the game was great!! Everything up to the catalyst was fantastic...  

I personally would have had a boss fight with the Illusive man.. would have been nice to see your squad who you brought with you come out of nowhere and proceed to engage in a battle with him and then the scene where he realizes he is being controlled by the reapers. Then you meet Harbinger via control panel who is still going on about that you cannot win as there are more reapers across the universe.. you will never be able to defeat us. We would also gain knowledge that the reapers view all as harvesting all lifeforms to procreate their own.  

This is the start of my fan fiction lol

but aye the game was near perfect though... I still don't see for all the butthurt it is causing


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably better there was no grand TIM battle at the end.

The idea they had for him was more ridiculous than the endings.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

i agree, its always a bad idea to turn the  smart villain into a brute just for sake of a boss battle 


Looking at you Whesker


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

The design they had for him was pretty uninspired, too.

He looked more intimidating, more... awesome... the way he did in the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

it wasn't a Terrible design, but yeah much better how they did it

should i get the big art book for all three games?


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

It was a terrible design. Flat-out. It was a lot less imaginative than even the regular Reaper enemies.

And I got it for my birthday. If you really like the art, then I say definitely. As I made mention to Hana in a post a few pages back, it's definitely art-heavy unlike some artbooks. There's a lot of great stuff - most stuff you would've seen if you have artbooks from ME1 and ME2 but a few new things and a lot of the concept art is really beautiful.


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

So apparently I think this might be important....

Edit: Gah nevermind it's fake. It was a beautiful moment while it lasted.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> especially when paired with Liara.



Dark Channel is awesome. 

Biotic explosions everywhere.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

So Hana's post just blew my mind all over the wall.


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

It's fake. I was trolled real good.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2012)

I still say the kid was an figment of Shepard's imagination

Take a look at when Shepard leaves Earth, no one seem to pay attention the small defenseless child


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

DAMN IT, HANA.

DO YOUR FUCKING HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU DO STUFF LIKE THAT.


----------



## Hana (Mar 14, 2012)

I EDITED MY POST AS FAST AS I COULD

sdlfkjalkjf


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

NOT FAST ENOUGH.

Now I have to go cut myself while listening to Linkin Park like Zen-Aku.

I hope you're happy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Dammit Krory!!!


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2012)

While Hana's post was fake - this is real.

BioA_End001_920Beam.pcc. Object: DreamTree01_DiffDreamTree01_Diff

Those trees that you see after Harbinger attacked you are labeled as Dream Trees. You should only find dream trees... in a dream. That and the fact that some people involved with Bioware are hinting at taking the ending from a less literal standpoint. There's also the connection between the Blue Pill and the Red Pill.

Like I said, it's pretty much confirmed now. I'm just waiting for an official release from Bioware stating this.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2012)

And click on that link. There is definitely something coming as far as the ending goes, and if the 1M1 theory is correct, there could be an announcement tomorrow. If it's free DLC, proves the hallucination theory correct, and gives closure to the series, this will be an amazing move by Bioware. Not so sure about the free part, but they can definitely give closure and prove the hallucination theory.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

Or BioWare got lazy, and they just recycled the trees from the dream sequences and they were used there first so they were titled "dream trees."

Not that I'm pissing on the "Indoctrination" theory - I agree that it's 99.999% true.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope we do actually get some sort of continuation dlc 


I think it would be really interesting what direction they take it


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

Watching my friend play online MP 

Fight the reapers on silver and he is a vanguard, bum rushes a brute and takes him out, uses spec ops pack then turns around and missles a Banshee just to be mounted by a husk and downed with no medigel 

His face was priceless


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Speaking of MP, what's the best class to use?


----------



## Fiona (Mar 14, 2012)

When i played i prefered either the Krogan Soldier or the Asari Vanguard


The heavy melee on both is broken

The Krogan has ridiculous health and shields

The Asari's Stasis bubble is VERY handy on the harder difficulties.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8b3kGfCHs[/YOUTUBE]

Best OST in the game period... 

As long as we don't get a happy ending.. I would be ok.. the game atmosphere is very tragic in nature and its time for Shepard to have some rest.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2012)

So my brother just figured out the real ending to Mass Effect 3.

Shepard destroys all the Reapers.

The Reapers, in their dying "breaths," opened up emergence holes, STARTING EMERGENCE DAY IN THE GEARS OF WAR, SERIES.

And if you know how the Gears series ends, all we have to say is... THANKS A LOT, SHEPARD. YOU DESTROYED 90% OF HUMANITY.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8b3kGfCHs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best OST in the game period...
> 
> As long as we don't get a happy ending.. I would be ok.. the game atmosphere is very tragic in nature and its time for Shepard to have some rest.


 i agree

second place goes to "the Fleets Arrive"



Gilgamesh said:


> Speaking of MP, what's the best class to use?



Salarian infiltrator

Quarian Engineer

Krogan Sentinel - nigh unkilliable if you do it right

Asari Adept 


From a pure "Fun stand point" Krogan soldier


----------



## Fiona (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome said:


> And click on that link. There is definitely something coming as far as the ending goes, and if the 1M1 theory is correct, there could be an announcement tomorrow. If it's free DLC, proves the hallucination theory correct, and gives closure to the series, this will be an amazing move by Bioware. Not so sure about the free part, but they can definitely give closure and prove the hallucination theory.




Quoting this out of the article just cause i know most people wont click and read it i cannot believe i missed some of these tweets  





> User 1: "I still want to believe you guys are sneaky trolls and have something going on you don't tell us yet. Can I get a cryptic reply?"
> @masseffect: "The sun, it shines. www.youtube.com/watch"






> User 2: "You are either a massive sadist or a beacon of hope."
> @masseffect: "Can't it be both?"






> User 3: "I kinda feel lost after that ending...not what I expected and left me feeling everything done was for nothing."
> @masseffect: "We know it's a lot to take in! But hang in there. Your decisions matter."






> User 4: "Are you holding something back, that could quell the large amount of frustration from the community, a tiny hint would be enough."
> @masseffect: "Mike Gamble already said on his twitter, if the fans knew what was in store, the reaction would be different."





> User 5: "I loved 98% of ME3..but something has to be up w/ ending..too much talent at BW for that business. Keep my saves?"
> @masseffect: "We're keeping our saves, that's for sure."






> User 6: "Fans are people too. Playing with their minds isn't that nice as it may look like to people from Bioware."
> @masseffect: "We're not playing with anyone's minds, we are answering what questions we can and recording what feedback we receive."






> User 7: "Its not that the ending was taken in the wrong direction its that it makes NO SENSE. Ashley was on the Normandy? she [was] with me."
> @masseffect: "Probably a good thing to be cautious of."






> User 8: "Do y'all have any ETA when more news will be released? Dying for news on a new ending/DLC."
> @masseffect: "No ETA yet, but you will be updated via Facebook and Twitter when the news is available ."



And some more:



> User 1 -Well, i think i'll stop naggin you and trying to get you to talk about the indoctrination theory.  Good game though!
> Merizan - I want people to make up their own minds right now, then when more people have played we'll talk





> User 2 - then I want to SEE that he was lying. I want to get up and finish the fight with Commander Shepard. Then retire.
> Merizan - augh. want. to. discuss! Staying spoiler free for now





> User 3 - But should've confronted the kid instead. Shep went meekly into the night.
> Merizan - are you sure he went meekly into the night?





I think they have definitely got something cooking, maybe not new ending dlc but SOMETHING. The staff that has made indirect comments seem very confident that whatever they are working on is gonna be a big deal to us. 


Inb4 Krory makes a negative comment in response.


----------



## Neji (Mar 15, 2012)

Turian Sentinel with Revenant IV and Claymore on gold, thought I was unstoppable until the lack of duck and roll got me insta killed by phantoms 4 times. gayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2012)

Only thing I don't like about playing turians and krogans. 

No rolling


----------



## Wan (Mar 15, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Which is really odd to me becuase in the books Garrus is like the most flexible guy ever



Garrus doesn't appear in the books...anyways, he has reach, his comrade had *ahem* flexibility...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

^ Booo!



Mist Puppet said:


> Only thing I don't like about playing turians and krogans.
> 
> No rolling



Krogan's make up for it with a melee that makes vanguards supurpulus

the Turians though, i can figure out what bonus they get


----------



## Fiona (Mar 15, 2012)

regardless, a turian should be able to roll, just saying


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

argh...this is the emotional rollercoaster of everyone here...argh

argh...at first i was like...argh



argh...then i was like...argh



argh...and then i went...argh



argh...and at the end i really went like...argh


argh...but...at the end...argh


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

well I guess Tali is flexible then


----------



## Fiona (Mar 15, 2012)

I hear tell the same thing sir


----------



## Neji (Mar 15, 2012)

Asari Vanguard with Claymore though is probably my most OP class atm them.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdum0dC3eDc[/YOUTUBE]

Hey guys, was going to the generations thread saw this one, decided to stop by to post this and say that this game is probably the biggest disappointment of the year, and not just because of the endings.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

The only problem with the game is the endings.. everything else was near perfect


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

hate the endings or not, ME3 is still one of the best games ever made.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2012)

>ME3
>Biggest disappointment of the year

Pick one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> >ME3
> >Biggest disappointment of the year
> 
> Pick one.



from what i've seen of it  Tomb raider will be the biggest dissapointment of the year


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2012)

Guys guys.. if this whole theory thing proves to be canon.. this is an ending worthy of the Mass Effect series.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2012)

Mass Effect...Tomb Raider...biggest disappointments? Oh the gaming community....


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

argh...gentlemen please, we all know what the real ending of ME3 should be...argh


*Spoiler*: __ 



argh...shepard defeating the reapers by having a threesome with garrus and tali...argh


----------



## Wan (Mar 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> hate the endings or not, ME3 is still one of the best games ever made.



...no.  It's a great game, but the bullshit ending keeps it from laying claim to be one of the best.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> ...no.  It's a great game, but the bullshit ending keeps it from laying claim to be one of the best.



Bioshock has a bullshit ending. It's labeled as one of the best games. Half Life 2's ending is bullshit. Labeled as one of the best games. Mario's endings all...well the story sucks in Mario but still. Labeled as one of the best games. 

Nope Mass Effect 3 is still one of the best games this gen. Bad or good ending.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Bioshock has a bullshit ending. It's labeled as one of the best games. Half Life 2's ending is bullshit. Labeled as one of the best games. Mario's endings all...well the story sucks in Mario but still. Labeled as one of the best games.
> 
> Nope Mass Effect 3 is still one of the best games this gen. Bad or good ending.



To add to ur list.

Fallout 3, shit ending, amazing game.

and it took 3 games for assassin's creed to figure out how to do a good ending.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

This game is one of the best this gen seriously.. with or without the crazy endings... I mean the scope of things was amazing... epic reapers in the background destroying home worlds, hearing Wrex and Mordin trying to escape a thresher Maw.. some of the best dialogue I have heard in recent history.

They improved nearly every character 

Game easily gets a 9/10


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> To add to ur list.
> 
> Fallout 3, shit ending, amazing game.
> 
> and it took 3 games for assassin's creed to figure out how to do a good ending.



Oh yeah Fallout is a perfect example. What a horrible ending. Great game though. 

BUT I disagree with AC big time. AC2 ending is still by far the best in the series. Brotherhood close behind. Revelations was boring as shit, and 1 sucked. Ending wise. Game wise, Brotherhood being the best, AC1 the worst.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah Fallout is a perfect example. What a horrible ending. Great game though.
> 
> BUT I disagree with AC big time. AC2 ending is still by far the best in the series. Brotherhood close behind. Revelations was boring as shit, and 1 sucked. Ending wise. Game wise, Brotherhood being the best, AC1 the worst.



Come on

in AC2, the bad guy gets away, and ezio is basically told to "sit down and shut up while  i talk to this more important invisible person"

shit pissed me off hardcore


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Bioshock has a bullshit ending.



The good or the bad one?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

^ .....Yes


----------



## Faustus (Mar 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8b3kGfCHs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best OST in the game period...
> 
> As long as we don't get a happy ending.. I would be ok.. the game atmosphere is very tragic in nature and its time for Shepard to have some rest.



Speaking about the OST, is the music when Shepard makes his choice and remembers his friends the same as when the game ends and titles begin? Because during the titles the melody has additional sounds, similar to those of Reapers.
Sorry, can't check the video you've posted atm.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 15, 2012)

^ Don't see how you can hate on ending which has a pope with a lazor staff


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Come on
> 
> in AC2, the bad guy gets away, and ezio is basically told to "sit down and shut up while  i talk to this more important invisible person"
> 
> shit pissed me off hardcore



What The Fuck...

Best.Line.Ever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> ^ Don't see how you can hate on ending which has a pope with a lazor staff



and i don't see how you can hate on an ending that has Shepard tanking a Dreadnoughts lazor

and yet here we are


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Bioshock has a bullshit ending. It's labeled as one of the best games. Half Life 2's ending is bullshit. Labeled as one of the best games. Mario's endings all...well the story sucks in Mario but still. Labeled as one of the best games.
> 
> Nope Mass Effect 3 is still one of the best games this gen. Bad or good ending.



 At least those games didn't have two prior games leading up to a massive rushed fail, People including myself were looking forward to this for years and the best Bioware can give a deus ex machina ending, either they bit off more than they could chew or were plain lazy, or both. I beat this game in thirty hours and I did practically all of the side quests, pretty sure ME1 took around sixty my first time and this was supposed to be the grand finale.

 The reapers are invading and yet we have less dialogue with them than in previous games, WTF? Harbinger was talking all the time in ME2 and in this game says nothing? He only shows up at the end to wreck your shit and that's about it. I played both prior games and made most of the good decisions and yet the best my chances could be were even? Oh wait, you can do multiplayer which somehow doubles your chances, and if you rented it your pretty much forced to buy an online pass(yeah, I gameflyed it 'cuz when I heard how soon the game was coming out I had an inkling it would suck and I was right) which really screws over people who haven't played the prior entries. During the whole game I only had four squad mates whereas in ME2 you get what? Twelve? And despite that fact we have day one dlc for a new teammate. Really?

 On a positive note I did enjoy how Mordins death and redemption was handled, same with Legions. The music's great too.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol, I don't hate the endings, but then I beat da2 three times, so maybe I just have low standards


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2012)

Mordin didnt need to redeem himself for anything though. 
I didnt find what he did that moving. Too many heroics shoved into your face to care.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

1. less squad mates  means a more intimate party, they said as soon as me2 came out that me 3 would have less squad mates.

2. if you come in on the tail end of a trilogy of course you should suffer.

3. Harbinger didnt talk to you because he was busy on earth, where you wern't most of the game, as i said earlier in the thread, what did you want him to do troll your email like Kai leng?

4. ME3 is about as long as me2,and me3 has more dialogue then ether, did you notice the charters now have some thing to say about ever mission, and aren't stuck in purgatory forever calibrating? and as far as straight up  length? Quality > Quanity

5, even if u play mulitplayer, they still say your chances are even, that the cap


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Lol, I don't hate the endings, but then I beat da2 three times, so maybe I just have low standards



No DA2 was good 

the characters were some of BW's finest


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2012)

Harbinger could have least taunted you when he was killing most of your squad during the final mission


----------



## Faustus (Mar 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Harbinger could have least taunted you when he was killing most of your squad during the final mission



Except he didn't kill them, most if not all of the squad were on Normandy far from Earth, magical teleport ftw!


----------



## Asmodeus (Mar 15, 2012)

Check out the Indoctrination Theory on the Bioware forums.

As it stands, the ending to this fantastic series was nothing short of rage-inducing. 

If that theory, however, is true...then congrats, Bioware. You have just achieved the biggest Mind-fuck in the history of video games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

No Bioshock still holds that title


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2012)

Would you kindly? It was a great twist.
The final boss fight was decent.
The good ending was strange, the bad ending was cliche.
Dont see how its that bad.


----------



## Shani61 (Mar 15, 2012)

I can think of no greater tragedy than being apart from my xbox when the ME3 demo is released.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. less squad mates  means a more intimate party, they said as soon as me2 came out that me 3 would have less squad mates.
> 
> 2. if you come in on the tail end of a trilogy of course you should suffer.
> 
> ...



More intimate? Seemed the same as ME2 to me. Actually less so, in ME2 you could do their loyalty mission, this game just has skeet shooting with GARrus. I've been playing ME since the first and anticipated the first years before it came out. Harbingers is an unfathomably intelligent AI construct, if he finds the time to be an asshole in ME2 certainly he can here, but it's not just him I'm talking all reapers, they've all got unique names, talking to some would have been nice.

quality can be greater than quantity, too bad there's not alot of quality. ME1 had both those virtues yet this game has neither. Inexcusable.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 15, 2012)

Rios said:


> Mordin didnt need to redeem himself for anything though.
> I didnt find what he did that moving. Too many heroics shoved into your face to care.



 He redeemed himself in his own eyes. In ME2 he talked about his guilt over being one of the architects of the Genophage. He corrected that and died like a boss.

 It's amusing that the game creators claim the Reapers can't be defeated conventionally yet you shove a thanix missile down ones throat.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2012)

That only applies to Reapers like Sovereign and Harbinger


----------



## Hana (Mar 15, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> He redeemed himself in his own eyes. In ME2 he talked about his guilt over being one of the architects of the Genophage. He corrected that and died like a boss.
> 
> It's amusing that the game creators claim the Reapers can't be defeated conventionally yet you shove a thanix missile down ones throat.



I still don't think you can defeat them conventionally. The two Shepard takes out in the game by "hand" (one on Rannoch and the other on Earth) required a precision targeting lazer for an orbital strike and the other required a precise shot with the M-920 Cain. (I have to admit I almost cried when I saw my baby on Earth.)

These were just small/medium reapers. The dreadnought-sized ones like Sovereign took an entire fleet in the first game. 

Conventionally might have worked if we had the galaxy united from the start, but the time it takes Shepard to get everyone together has left everyone in a weakened state by the end of the game.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 15, 2012)

Mordin Mordin Mordin... This old fuck died in the ME2, what's the big deal about him?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Mordin Mordin Mordin... This old fuck died in the ME2, what's the big deal about him?



I guess you didn't save him in the suicide mission.


*Spoiler*: __ 



although that doesn't seem to matter in me3, since he died in tuchanka on my playthrough




So I just finished Rannoch.

It's official. This is my favorite mass effect game. I didn't think it was possible to top ME1, but they did it. Well done, Bioware.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I guess you didn't save him in the suicide mission.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I didn't, and I didn't on purpose 



> So I just finished Rannoch.


 And what did you choose? 



> It's official. This is my favorite mass effect game. I didn't think it was possible to top ME1, but they did it. Well done, Bioware.



It's just what I've thought until MAGIC came into the game and fucked everything up


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Faustus said:


> And what did you choose?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I allowed Legion to upload the reaper tech and told the quarians to back down.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed Legion to upload the reaper tech and told the quarians to back down.



Good man.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed Legion to upload the reaper tech and told the quarians to back down.



And they've listened?

Sorry, if already posted:


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Faustus said:


> And they've listened?



They listened.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 15, 2012)

I think this would have been a better ending for a mostly paragon route

Anderson: Commander.

Shepard: We did it sir.

Anderson: Yes, we did.

Shepard: We both did.

Anderson: It's a... quite a view.

Shepard: *Cough* Best seats in the house.

Anderson: God... Feels like years since I just... sat down.

Shepard: I think you earned a rest.

Anderson: Mmm, mmm...

Anderson: You ever wonder, how things would have been different? How our lives would be, different if this hadn't happened? I've never had a family Shepard, never had children.

Shepard: There will be time enough for that now.

Anderson: *Cough* *Laugh* I... I think that ship has sailed, what about you? Ever think about settling down?

Shepard: I'm a soilder Anderson, like you. Not really fit for doing anything else.

Anderson: Sure you would.

Shepard: Yeah... I like the sound of that. I'm not sure I'd be much good at it though.

Anderson: I don't know Shepard, I think you'd make a great dad.

Shepard: *Cough* Uh-huh.

Anderson: Think how proud your kids would be, telling everyone, their dad is Commander Shepard.

Shepard: I don't know about that... Not everything I've done is something to be proud of.

Anderson: You did good son... You did good. I'm proud of you...

Shepard: Thank you sir.

Anderson: Mhm..

Shepard: Anderson, stay with me, we're almost through this.

Shepard: Anderson?

---

Paragon Route: If GL is 100%: The Crucible disables all of the Reapers and the fleet destroys the remains

Shepard looks out seeing this then looks down at his wrist and pulls up a picture of his/her LI from 2+ games, if he doesn't have one it's the whole crew

Shepard: Yeah, quite the view

Shepard closes his/her eye's and the screen fades to black and the end credits role

See what happens to the crew after the credits

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=booBmcFw_Lk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

GUYS  i just glitched my game so hard it froze

in the save eve mission there is a jump that you have to make to get to a ladder to get to the last part
if you run full speed at a no jump angle arrow appears
YOU FALL AND YOUR GAME FREEZES


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2012)

then I guess this jump was
GAMEBREAKING


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

argh...i'll leave this here...to raise moral...argh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRDJLcYua0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 15, 2012)

My commander Shepards song is "Blow Me Away" by Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 15, 2012)

Faustus said:


> It's just what I've thought until MAGIC came into the game and fucked everything up



Yep, it's a f*cking amazing game... right until the ending.


----------



## Neji (Mar 15, 2012)

How ME3 should have ended


----------



## Asmodeus (Mar 15, 2012)

Sennin, I agree.

If they were looking for a tragic ending, that would have been absolutely perfect. Instead we got...

...yeah.

Really hoping that fan theory is correct.


----------



## Neji (Mar 15, 2012)

This is how I would have liked to see a Shepard dies and Galaxy is doomed type of ending turn out.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard does enough damage to severely weaken the Reaper army so that their numbers are dwindled and cannot harvest intelligent life to continue to exist, but all armies are destroyed and no way of redevelopment, resulting in basically a stalemate. Timeskip a couple thousand years, to a Yahg city since it has been heavily hinted that they will be the next intelligent species to people talking about the great Commander Shepard and how he ended the cycle of Reaper invasions. 

That or something like by the next Reaper invasion, their power has dwindled so much due to Shepard's battle that the Yahg defeat them.

btw SP? on Yahg? lol


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 15, 2012)

good theory on deviant art





> cru?ci?ble (noun)
> - a severe test
> - a place or situation in which concentrated forces interact to cause or influence change or development
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

well then it looks like
Shepard got crucified


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The game could have ended with the Anderson & Shepard scene the crucible fires and disable the reapers as the fleet begin to destroy them... add some moments of the other squadmates watching the reapers fall or helping defeating them & celebrating their defeat ... then Shepard takes out two pictures.. one of his LI & the other the entire squad... He then dies on the Crucible.

Time-skips then proceeds to show Shepard LI & Child where she/he tells the legend of Shepard and if it is Liara she shows the Glyph thing... if you didn't have a LI.. it proceeds to show an old man and child where the old man tells the legend of shepard


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Everything related to the good theory (read: obvious fact) is in Hana's sig, anyways.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, I remember talking to some friends. Apperently Shepard is becomming indoctrinated in the ending. The Paragon (Control) ending did seem to YOU getting controlled as they controlled TIM. The Sythesis Ending is where Saren was right all along. The Renegade destroy ending is the only real "good" ending, even though you gotta kill the Geth, which totally SUCKS.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

And EDI, supposedly.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh good god. If someone hasn't seen this....


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

I gotta say I enjoyed the main missions on this game.. the asari homeworld one was intense  .. the entire time I was like


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

I really enjoyed the _real_ ending. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> I really enjoyed the _real_ ending. It was well worth the wait.



Hahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

What, you didn't unlock the secret ending yet?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the smaller party this time around... the only thing we was missing was a Krogan...

edit: people are gonna continue to point out things that are small with Bioware....  instead of enjoying the game lets put it on a cross and burn it.. shame


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

So, who convinced Kelly to kill herself in ME3?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> What, you didn't unlock the secret ending yet?



No... working on it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, started Insanity then? Cool, cool. 

If I wasn't doing another Paragon, I'd make Kelly kill herself.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> If I wasn't doing another Paragon, I'd make Kelly kill herself.



Not like it matters.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



She would just get killed when the reapers take over the citadel.  Kelly just can't get a break can she. 

I wonder if Aria was still on the citadel when the reapers stopped by and took over.  Though if they do have a take back omega dlc than she would be on omega.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2012)

I started my Garrus romance play through... we shall see how this goes.. Insanity wont be till later... when I get my shit together. 

Also... why would you want to kill Kelly in ME3? Do you get a better scene than in ME2?


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 15, 2012)

I enjoyed the game completely Krory, unlike that half assed ending to Assassins Creed.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

actually kelly get shot in the face by a cerberus centurion


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

argh...so, any word if The Truth dlc is real...argh?

argh...wait a second, your sucess depends largely on the resources you get, maybe you need the dlc recourses to get the real endings...you know...THE ONE WITH THE HUMAN/QUARIAN BABYS...ARGH


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually kelly get shot in the face by a cerberus centurion



Unless you convince her to change her identity.

Then she survives the assault.

You can talk to her again after that, and she tells you that she was sent to spy on you, and you can yell at her for it. After that, she'll kill herself.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

I highly doubt it's real, but hey...



> The ending was half-assed because of the leak. They changed it at the last minute so they could have more time to prepare the real ending via DLC.
> 
> It’s called The Truth and it’s being released in April or May. You WILL be able to continue the story if you picked any of the endings. Your decision during that sequence will have a big effect on your ending of The Truth. The Truth adds two new sets of enemies, new classes, and multiplayer maps including “Firebase Hive”, which is a small area of the last remaining collector ship included in the DLC, which, by the way you should definitely bring Javik the Prothean along if you have him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted before as the thread moves quite fast.

This is all the "different" endings playing side by side.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes this includes almost the whole ending sequence



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPelM2hwhJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2012)

No. Oh god no.




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well shit. Indoctrination Theory is out of the question. I... I need a moment...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Unless you convince her to change her identity.
> 
> Then she survives the assault.
> 
> You can talk to her again after that, and she tells you that she was sent to spy on you, and you can yell at her for it. After that, she'll kill herself.



Really? 

How u make her survive? O:
Is there a time?
She just talked to be about her spying.

ALSO I NEED MY TRAYNOR CHAMBERS SHEPARD ORGY WITH A LIARA ON TOP


also why is ashley not so cheesy this game around?


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

soulnova said:


> No. Oh god no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARGH...ALL OF MY HATE...ARGH


----------



## Pirao (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> I really enjoyed the _real_ ending. It was well worth the wait.





You're trying too hard.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

soulnova said:


> No. Oh god no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all old information, though. And if there's anything we've learned, "old" information of any BioWare game is probably false - especially since they are now saying they haven't decided if they're going to do something with the ending.




Axl Low said:


> Really?
> 
> How u make her survive? O:
> Is there a time?
> ...



Because Ashley always sucks.

And when you talk to her before the Cerberus attack, one of the dialogue choices is telling her to change her identity. Do that.

@Pharoahnoob or whatever - I'm talking the _real_ ending, not the bullshit one you get from choosing one of the three options.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

ARGH...krory...they didn't give me a hanar squid mate...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

He'll be DLC, Ark.

15 dollars for Blasto.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

i now that feeling neji


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> He'll be DLC, Ark.
> 
> 15 dollars for Blasto.



argh...i would pay 50 for mass effect: carnifex force...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Blasto has an ability where he equips eight different guns and spins on a circle, shooting them in every direction.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

I would want to see this legendary true ending... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although I do think that Shepard waking up again is from the laser and the other endings are him dreaming again..

then the DLC would continue to the true ending and we only saw segments of it aka Joker escape and landing on a strange planet


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I would want to see this legendary true ending...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



argh...nop, the true ending is...argh


*Spoiler*: __ 



argh...Shep and tali building there house by the beach on rannoch...argh


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2012)

soulnova said:


> No. Oh god no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop it. That hurts. The Indic theory was amazing. Oh god. :'(


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

MFW it proves nothing.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2012)

The indoctrination theory isn't disproved - they basically said they wanted fan speculation.

Probably because they wanted to fix their ending if it was shit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Although the actual content of The Truth DLC sounds too good to be true, I think the speculation of why the game has such a shitty ending is true.

It was in retaliation to the first leak in November - so they changed it with something quick, cheap, and idiotic to garner attention while they take their time to make a "true" ending different from the leak to add on as DLC.

Though then there was the second leak a month later of the new "ending," so...

And I agree with Awesome. There's absolutely nothing there to disprove any of the Indoctrination theory.


----------



## Rios (Mar 15, 2012)

Tell me when we move away from the endings talk. I'll make sure to pay attention then.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2012)

I've decided to finally get in on this FemShep stuff for my next playthrough

what are the specific specs for ME3's femshep, I wanna make her in ME1 and 2


----------



## Wan (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Although the actual content of The Truth DLC sounds too good to be true, I think the speculation of why the game has such a shitty ending is true.
> 
> It was in retaliation to the first leak in November - so they changed it with something quick, cheap, and idiotic to garner attention while they take their time to make a "true" ending different from the leak to add on as DLC.
> 
> ...



Here's one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Prothean VI from Thessia was apparently able to detect the "indoctrinated presence" in Kai Leng, but did not point it out in Shepard.  So Shepard couldn't have been indoctrinated by at least the attack on Cronos Station.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

you cant make her in me or me2 because her hair style in uniqur in me3 and never appeared in the games before on any character nor is it in the editor or unused hair styles


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> Here's one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Though from my understanding, the general theory is that Shepard is not indoctrinated until the attack from Harbinger just outside of the beam - hence why when Shepard supposedly "breaks" from the indoctrination, if that's what the extra scene really is, he's under a pile of rubble... presumably in London still from the attack from Harbinger.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

PEOPLE ACTUALLY READ MY RAMBLING ABOUT THE END? O:


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

No.

It's just that everyone that cried about the ending has the same exact theory.

I only read details in Hana's sig, because at least she was nice about it.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Did anyone else see this 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExcPXH3ThzA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 15, 2012)

If this was not deleted, I would have brought Ashely along with me to the final mission
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVNv2fjnszg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, Byrd, I purposely did that after seeing Aethyta was on the Citadel, knowing she was Liara's father.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2012)

Hahahah Bioware just shut off all posting from the official forum. Good lord, like they actually think this will appease the fans? Wat


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Haha, that's cute.

You think they care about the fans.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> If this was not deleted, I would have brought Ashely along with me to the final mission
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVNv2fjnszg[/YOUTUBE]



FUCK THIS SHIT IM OUT OF HERE>


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Haha, that's cute.
> 
> You think they care about the fans.



yeah that's nuts

fuck da fans


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 15, 2012)

There's no difference between the endings in the leaked script and the actual endings, the only surprises when the game itself came out were the relays being destroyed and the normandy crashing ( which doesn't have any dialogue ofc)

*speaking as someone who ruined the game for themselves by reading the leaks in nov* :ho

I hate when I make random typos due to over relying on the auto correct on my hand held


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2012)

Chrono Trigger - 1995 - <10mb - 14 Endings
Mass Effect 3 - 2012 -10gb - 3 colored endings



I know what I'll be replaying this week.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> There's no difference between the endings in the leaked script and the actual endings, the only suprises when the game itself came out were the relays being destroyed and the normandy crashing ( which doesn't have any dialogue ofc)
> 
> *speaking as someone who ruined the game for themselves by reading the leaks in nov* :ho



There was multiple survival scenarios, and the whole thing with Anderson surviving, and either him or your Love Interest helping a surviving Shepard out of the rubble and surmising the end result (which is what some people _originally_ thought was the problem when people said that ME3 ignores your LI and pairs you up with Liara... people surmised that it was Liara in the end there). And Karpyshyn's first unfinished draft with the whole Dark Energy/Matter conspiracy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

My Fem shep is a lying whore 

Lied right to kaiden's face about cheating on him


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Also supposely Joker was gonna help with Harbringer as well.. this was cut out too..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlO5hBW_l1s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


also femshep & Anderson hidden dialogue 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI1oUAUe4Qg[/YOUTUBE]

 why didn't they add this?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

to be fair liara is always retreiving shepard's body


----------



## Wan (Mar 15, 2012)

All that great voiceover by Jennifer Hale and Keith David (Mark Meer isn't half-bad, either) to waste.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Also supposely Joker was gonna help with Harbringer as well.. this was cut out too..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlO5hBW_l1s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Please, can someone tell me what they say? Youtube is blocked here.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

It'll all be in the DLC anyways.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Please, can someone tell me what they say? Youtube is blocked here.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Anderson: Commander.

Shepard: We did it sir.

Anderson: Yes, we did.

Shepard: We both did.

Anderson: It's a... quite a view.

Shepard: *Cough* Best seats in the house.

Anderson: God... Feels like years since I just... sat down.

Shepard: I think you earned a rest.

Anderson: Mmm, mmm...

Anderson: You ever wonder, how things would have been different? How our lives would be, different if this hadn't happened? I've never had a family Shepard, never had children.

Shepard: There will be time enough for that now.

Anderson: *Cough* *Laugh* I... I think that ship has sailed, what about you? Ever think about settling down?

Shepard: Yeah... I like the sound of that. I'm not sure I'd be much good at it though.

Anderson: I don't know Shepard, I think you'd make a great Mother.

Shepard: *Cough* Uh-huh.

Anderson: Think how proud your kids would be, telling everyone, their Mom is Commander Shepard.

Shepard: I don't know about that... Not everything I've done is something to be proud of.

Anderson:  I'm proud of you... you did good child... you did good

Shepard: Thank you sir.

Anderson: Mhm..

Shepard: Anderson, stay with me, we're almost through this.

Shepard: Anderson?




and joker says

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a little late to the party but the girls are coming home with me... that was for Cortez





also this 


*Spoiler*: __ 






> on3zz1001 wrote...
> 
> Here we go. Found it again. This is from the old script.
> 
> ...



*SOURCE*


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

Bioware said:


> It'll all be in the DLC anyways.



ILL DESTROY YOU


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

If by "destroy" you mean "buy every one."


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> If by "destroy" you mean "buy every one."



I JUST FOUND KIRRAHE IS DEAD IN MY NON CORRUPTED SAVE FILES
MY LIFE IS OVER


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2012)

also why is me3 telling me to save my me3 files on the various loading screens?


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> There was multiple survival scenarios, and the whole thing with Anderson surviving, and either him or your Love Interest helping a surviving Shepard out of the rubble and surmising the end result (which is what some people _originally_ thought was the problem when people said that ME3 ignores your LI and pairs you up with Liara... people surmised that it was Liara in the end there). *And Karpyshyn's first unfinished draft with the whole Dark Energy/Matter conspiracy*.



First time reading about this, even though all that talk about dark energy in the previous game had me thinking at one point. 

Out of curiosity, what was supposed to happen?


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't recall but thanks to the rumored "The Truth" DLC, all the talk of it has come back up I believe so it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

From the Mass Effect Facebook:



> We appreciate everyone’s feedback about Mass Effect 3 and want you to know that we are listening. Please note, we want to give people time to experience the game so while we can’t get into specifics right now, we will be able to address some of your questions once more people have had time to complete the game. Let’s also remember the man/woman that started this journey for us. What do you love most about your Commander Shepard? Please try to keep the discussion “spoiler-free."


----------



## Hana (Mar 15, 2012)

I come home and find out about this shit. Fuck. They have some serious fixing to do. The end of a trilogy is not where you want to leave things open-ended.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Blame the leak.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> From the Mass Effect Facebook:



And I deactivated my account yesterday...FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

The Leak really mess up things... the more I've been reading about this.. the more I am like why?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> The Leak really mess up things... the more I've been reading about this.. the more I am like why?



Bioware was punishing you all for being thieving bastards.

well done my Canadian overlords, well done.


Also Wreave is such an unlikable Asshole


----------



## Mofo (Mar 15, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> First time reading about this, even though all that talk about dark energy in the previous game had me thinking at one point.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what was supposed to happen?


It's the original plot. Mass effects are created by injecting an electrical steam into Element 0, thus emitting dark energy.
Reapers were some kind of ancient civilization which sacrificed itself into  Reaper's form to find a solution, you see, dark energy consumes the Galaxy and kills stars, they needed to balance it.
Every 50k years they come back to harvest organics so that they would halt the production of dark energy at least  until the next cycle, in doing so they create more  Reapers.
The planned ending was for Shepards to decide between turning humankind in a Reaper (given  human's genetic profile they were going to lend an hand in finding a solution) or free the Reapers and hope  the current cycle would solve the issue.

Everything was scrapped since  many writers left and only 2 of them followed the development of every single game.


----------



## Hana (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

RIP Marauder Shields.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Mofo said:


> It's the original plot. Mass effects are created by injecting an electrical steam into Element 0, thus emitting dark energy.
> Reapers were some kind of ancient civilization which sacrificed itself into  Reaper's form to find a solution, you see, dark energy consumes the Galaxy and kills stars, they needed to balance it.
> Every 50k years they come back to harvest organics so that they would halt the production of dark energy at least  until the next cycle, in doing so they create more  Reapers.
> The planned ending was for Shepards to decide between turning humankind in a Reaper (given  human's genetic profile they were going to lend an hand in finding a solution) or free the Reapers and hope  the current cycle would solve the issue.
> ...



I get the feeling that drew wrote that after a Gurren Lagann Marathon


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it just me or


*Spoiler*: __ 



does Kai Leng look like he came from Deus Ex?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

no it's not just you


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Is it just me or
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



argh...i spent the entire game waiting for him to say "I never asked for this"...argh


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

He's the bastard child of Raiden and Adam Jensen.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

So then why does he suck?

Kai Leng is amateur hour compared to them.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> So then why does he suck?
> 
> Kai Leng is amateur hour compared to them.



argh...krory, with each passing day...i lose hope of getting a decent ending in mass effect...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

But we already got it, Ark.

IN OUR MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINDS.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2012)

That Dark Energy shit doesn't seem any better


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> But we already got it, Ark.
> 
> IN OUR MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINDS.



argh...but i still have hope...as long as saint walker flys and atrocitus rages i will not lose hope...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> That Dark Energy shit doesn't seem any better



It really wasn't.

And yet, ironically, it comes from the person who everyone _insists_ would have made a better ending if he stayed.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> That Dark Energy shit doesn't seem any better



It's been hinted at throughout the whole series, actually. It makes sense, unlike the shit we got. It's not perfect, but it's definitely better. They also gave you two choices that have no right or wrong answer and were vastly different. Compare that to what we got.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Don't click unless you finished it_ 




I am at the end. I can't pick a choice. They are all incredibly depressing. I don't know where the Deus Ex Machina came from, or why.

I would've preferred a poorly written finale as long as there was a slim ray of hope at the end of the tunnel. I would gladly kill off Shepard if it meant I could save the galaxy. As it is I feel like I've fought hard and watched the people I care about die one after another, for nothing. No solution is acceptable. I could cry. Hell, I am going to cry.




It's like Bioware meticulously engineered the journey to drain your energy away, showed up at the end, picked you up and told you to pick one of three ways to fuck off. I can't deal with this. I just can't. This game was too big and went on for too long over its three episodes, and it asked too much of you to end like this.

It's just not fair.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2012)

They're all the same and equally depressing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

They're only depressing if you don't acknowledge the fact that it was obviously all a dream.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2012)

Exactly      .


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> They're only depressing if you don't acknowledge the fact that it was obviously all a dream.




*Spoiler*: __ 



argh...i want my home on rannoch...tali is an apron would also be welcome...and wile i'm at it garrus is my next door neighbor...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, I'm just going to come out and say it...

Garrus would be the coolest fucking next-door neighbor EVER.

He'd be the Wilson to my Tim from Home Improvement.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

argh...GO TEAM DEXTRO GO...ARGH

ARGH...NOW CHANGE THE LYRICS OF THIS SONG TO THAT...ARGH

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsgYHUADbds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Until Ark Shepard comes on day...

To find Garrus doing some... "calibrations"... on Tali.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 15, 2012)

The irony of Ark's situation is astounding.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Until Ark Shepard comes on day...
> 
> To find Garrus doing some... "calibrations"... on Tali.



argh...he would obvious help, like the good friend he is...argh...delicious Talibrations...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

TALIBRATIONS...

THAT IS SO PERFECT.

EDIT: Also, Cara/Nudey says: HI-FIVE FOR THE COMBO.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> TALIBRATIONS...
> 
> THAT IS SO PERFECT.



argh...yes, wile garrus is busy talibrating, shepard will use adrenaline rush and break talis shield with a heavy melee from behind...argh


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Team Dextro Eiffel tower >_<



Awesome said:


> It's been hinted at throughout the whole series, actually. It makes sense, unlike the shit we got. It's not perfect, but it's definitely better. They also gave you two choices that have no right or wrong answer and were vastly different. Compare that to what we got.



Its not like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The reapers believing they were doing us a favor, and the Synthetic vs organic conflict was some thing they introduced at the last minute, i don't get the complaint that it goes against the series lore, or its one big right turn


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

So I know this is a long shot, but a friend of mine have been trying to figure out... does anyone know who they used for the face-scan for Jack?  I suppose it's entirely possible it's not a really well-known model or anything, but I'm very curious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> So I know this is a long shot, but a friend of mine have been trying to figure out... does anyone know who they used for the face-scan for Jack?  I suppose it's entirely possible it's not a really well-known model or anything, but I'm very curious.



you didn't know?


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> So I know this is a long shot, but a friend of mine have been trying to figure out... does anyone know who they used for the face-scan for Jack?  I suppose it's entirely possible it's not a really well-known model or anything, but I'm very curious.



argh...i just realized something...maybe mass effect is like fallout new vegas dlc, the first 3 dlc all serve to set up the 4th dlc in witch you drastically affect the main game, maybe mass effect dlc will be like that, we are all playing a game in witch some part are missing...like imagine if we could only get the normandy upgrades in mass effect 2 threw dlc missions...you could still go on the suicide mission without them but your success rate would drastically fall...argh, i think there are real endings, we just don't have the conditions to acess them...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

I have to spread some rep before I can neg Zen.

Ark, neg Zen for me.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> I have to spread some rep before I can neg Zen.
> 
> Ark, neg Zen for me.



argh...you didn't say the magic words...argh


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Worth it


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

What the fuck was the point of


*Spoiler*: __ 



successfully liberating the geth




if the game is just going to tell you that


*Spoiler*: __ 



synthetics and organics cannot coexist peacefully




?

I just hate how I'm given premises that I'm supposed to take as fact without any real choice in the matter. "Oh by the way this is how things are, sucks to be you!".


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Zen-aku is a ninja.

@Naruto - Then do...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The control/synthesize.




Besides, we all know the ending is fake.


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 15, 2012)

Imo Jack should be also lesbian


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck was the point of
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



argh...i still say we are playing a game with parts missing...argh


----------



## Wan (Mar 15, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> Imo Jack should be also lesbian



What's up with the assumption that strong/violent women should like pussy?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Terrible stero type


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Synthesis=turn everyone into a Cylon...I can dig it. 

And you don't necessarily have to take the badguys' word for the whole man vs. machine thing, especially when you've proven that organics and synthetics can co-exist.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

@Overwatch - Even though the Quarians tried them damnedest to disprove it.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Overwatch - Even though the Quarians tried them damnedest to disprove it.



Well, one can always hit them in the stomach if they get out of line.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

just han gerrel, prick.

Zorris, Tali, and Reegar were all of the  "this is a dumb idea" postion

Speaking of Reegar R.I.P he was too cool to live.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Well, one can always hit them in the stomach if they get out of line.



ARGH...or talibrate them...argh


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> just han gerrel, prick.
> 
> Zorris, Tali, and Reegar were all of the  "this is a dumb idea" postion
> 
> Speaking of Reegar R.I.P he was too cool to live.



Details, details.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Except Tali was about to put a hole through Legion for almost all of ME2, and half of ME3.

What a cunt.

That's why I ALWAYS side with the Geth.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except Tali was about to put a hole through Legion for almost all of ME2, and half of ME3.
> 
> What a cunt.
> 
> That's why I ALWAYS side with the Geth.



argh...so did i...but them...argh


*Spoiler*: __ 



argh...i made them join forces...argh


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except Tali was about to put a hole through Legion for almost all of ME2, and half of ME3.
> 
> What a cunt.
> 
> That's why I ALWAYS side with the Geth.




Her mistrust was justified, and guess what she came to peace with him, even gave him Intel between me2and me3.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

Kicking the Universe in the nadgers:

1. Max out Javik's Dark Channel and Lift Grenade
2. Arm him and yourself with the Particle Rifle
3. Cross beams.
4. Profit.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

argh...i still say proty will be important in future dlc, like use him in it and shit happens...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Her mistrust was justified, and guess what she came to peace with him, even gave him Intel between me2and me3.



Only because Shepard made her.

She's Ashley Lite.

Diet Ashley. Fewer calories of racist! Still a racist.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only because Shepard made her.
> 
> She's Ashley Lite.
> 
> Diet Ashley. Fewer calories of racist! Still a racist.



argh...now if only you could romance legion like you could romance fisto the sexbot...argh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SgND89KUWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Best romance option EVER.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only because Shepard made her.
> 
> She's Ashley Lite.
> 
> Diet Ashley. Fewer calories of racist! Still a racist.



Ashley has no reason to hate aliens. She just does because she's an asshat.

Tali's people were driven from their home world and nearly wiped out by the Geth. At least to her knowledge. That's not racism. That's caution.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only because Shepard made her.
> 
> She's Ashley Lite.
> 
> Diet Ashley. Fewer calories of racist! Still a racist.



Bull shit, Geth had done nothing but shoot at her her whole life, come eden prime they were doing worse. LEgion was the first Geth ever that didn't shoot at her and guess what Tali got over her issues because she met legion

Ashley despite knowing that aliens were people, despite serving with aliens, was still racists

Don't compare the 2


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Best romance option EVER.



argh...please assume the position...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

"OMFG TALI TOTALLY GOT OVER IT AFTER MEETING LEGION."

>Spends all of ME3 thinking Geth are still evil and untrustworthy until Legion kills himself

Sounds like Ashley Lite. It must be hell inside your head, Talimancer. If you like a character, at least embrace their faults - not try to lie about them like a pussy. It just goes to show how disillusioned one is.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm surprise Ashley didn't use skipper in ME3.. or did I miss something


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Actually, if you don't use Ashley, you miss absolutely nothing besides a better gaming experience.

The only way it can improve is if Tali throws herself off a cliff because she's emo.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> "OMFG TALI TOTALLY GOT OVER IT AFTER MEETING LEGION."
> 
> >Spends all of ME3 thinking Geth are still evil and untrustworthy until Legion kills himself
> 
> Sounds like Ashley Lite. It must be hell inside your head, Talimancer. If you like a character, at least embrace their faults - not try to lie about them like a pussy. It just goes to show how disillusioned one is.



argh...actually the vibe i got from tali was not much racism in ME3 but "them or us" mentality...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

But it isn't "them or us" if even one person had bothered to listen to the Geth.

Including Tali, WHO TOTALLY GOT ALL OVER HER GETH HATE... but still didn't bother to listen to their peace attempts because Hell... she's FUCKING TALI'ZORAH. She doesn't need to listen to anyone or anything but the echo of her shotgun.

...until she throws herself off a cliff because being closed minded brought about the destruction of her race which is a long-time coming.

In short: The quarians deserve it, let the fuckers burn.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it isn't "them or us" if even one person had bothered to listen to the Geth.
> 
> Including Tali, WHO TOTALLY GOT ALL OVER HER GETH HATE... but still didn't bother to listen to their peace attempts because Hell... she's FUCKING TALI'ZORAH. She doesn't need to listen to anyone or anything but the echo of her shotgun.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



argh...some of us managed to save both of them, threw both the power of love and powerful lungs...argh


----------



## Arishem (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Which actually makes me think, speaking of true justice since the Quarians should all be set on fire and let the Geth make nice marshmallows over their burning corpses...

I find irony in the fact that I was jokingly calling Javik the Prothean Gardener...

...when it turns out Legion really WAS a gardener.

@Ark - Oh, I did that, too.

I'm just saying I would not weep over the loss of any Quarian with the way they all - Tali included - act.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 15, 2012)

I can see that happening.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Which actually makes me think, speaking of true justice since the Quarians should all be set on fire and let the Geth make nice marshmallows over their burning corpses...
> 
> I find irony in the fact that I was jokingly calling Javik the Prothean Gardener...
> 
> ...



argh...i have to agree, i sided with the geth...and the quarians are kind of dicks, i mean who puts shit'haed vas idiot in a place of power...but i dunno, the feel i get is there like captain Ahab, they just becoma single minded and become functionally retarded...case in point admiral frien'dly vas fire...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

So yeah... Javik wasn't a Prothean Gardener... but Legion was a GETH GARDENER.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> So yeah... Javik wasn't a Prothean Gardener... but Legion was a GETH GARDENER.



argh...he was a lead farmer, planting bullets in faces...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the only way I'd want my gardeners.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's the only way I'd want my gardeners.



argh...also, if we get a new ending, i want this as the ending theme..argh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRDJLcYua0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2012)

I wish Thane could biotic pimpslap admiral han'gerrel into haestrom's sun.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Thane never could nor would do that. Be a bit realistic.
















































































































Jack, on the other hand... or Liara on a bad day.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2012)

>Jack fan bashing Tali

lol


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

It is rather hypocritical of me, especially after Jack threw herself off a cliff because she was too fucking stupid. 

Oh wait...


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> It is rather hypocritical of me, especially after Jack threw herself off a cliff because she was too fucking stupid.
> 
> Oh wait...



argh...if only shepard could help her repopulate...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sure there's got to be _something_ left after that fall that he could fashion into some sort of uterine fleshlight.

I mean with an engineer like Tali, he could have her ma... oh wait.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm sure there's got to be _something_ left after that fall that he could fashion into some sort of uterine fleshlight.
> 
> I mean with an engineer like Tali, he could have her ma... oh wait.



argh...of course she jumped, she was trying to find if she could fly due to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



rannochs 


yellow sun, sadly the geth had 
*Spoiler*: __ 



rannite


...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Typical Quarian.

Blaming Geth for all of their problems.

"My cornflakes are soggy, IT MUST HAVE BEEN THOSE GETH."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> "OMFG TALI TOTALLY GOT OVER IT AFTER MEETING LEGION."
> 
> >Spends all of ME3 thinking Geth are still evil and untrustworthy until Legion kills himself
> .


 umm no, she is  on good terms with legion  during the ranoch missions, and mourns his death.

she  did  get over  her issues after meeting legion, that's why they kept in contact and she sent him intel, and "Begged" not asked "begged" the fleet not to go to war.

not to mention legion continual lies to yo you, so lets not pretend  he is  perfect

 And that's why i chose the control ending


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

off of youtube.. get you a online converter and go from there


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

But Legion _is_ perfect.

Because he was right.

Unlike Tali. Who is a stain on Rannoch that the Geth will never be able to wash clean, probably.

THANKS, TALI. YOU PERMANENTLY STAINED THE GETH'S HOME. Right up until her death, all she could think about was slighting the Geth. Typical Quarian.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

argh...still, i would expect at least *1* race would get superpoweres when exposed to the light of our sun...argh

argh...also, the crucible plan...should have been scraped and we should have gone with plan A 
*Spoiler*: __ 



make kalros space worthy


...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Thresher Maw Launchers.

I can dig it.

The Geth could build them. Because they're more reliable.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

You just reminded me of Garrus Line

'When the Krogan name a Thresher Maw, you know you in trouble" lol


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thresher Maw Launchers.
> 
> I can dig it.
> 
> The Geth could build them. Because they're more reliable.



argh...the shepard would be kalro'dib...the threshaz mawderack...argh and he and the krogan would ride them against the reapers...argh


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

>Shepard and Wrex riding Thresher Maws through outer space
>Arrive to the battle next to eachother
>Wrex: Shepard.
>Shepard: Wrex.

I should've written this fucking game.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Shepard and Wrex riding Thresher Maws through outer space
> >Arrive to the battle next to eachother
> >Wrex: Shepard.
> >Shepard: Wrex.
> ...



argh...as long as there are talibrations...argh


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 15, 2012)

Jack is an emo whore who isn't important enough to be on your squad. 



Bring it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> But Legion _is_ perfect.


 Except he's not which was the point


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Very true, Semi!

But still not emo enough to throw herself off a cliff. 

Which was incredibly RUDE. She had no consideration whatsoever for how she was messing up the Geth homeworld. Typical Quarian.

Though I question the validity of calling someone a whore and following up with Tali dancing like a stripper. 

@Zen - But he was.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Very true, Semi!
> 
> But still not emo enough to throw herself off a cliff.
> 
> ...



argh...technicly, it was shepards world...he only let them live in it...argh


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

IF you talked to legion, the geth don't even live on rannoch


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, but Shepard knew the Geth were right all along.

They were Synth-Bros.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but Shepard knew the Geth were right all along.
> 
> They were *Synth*-Bros.



argh...that means shepard could make legion pregnant...argh?


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Of course.

Legion would be the best romance option.

Also, I wish they made Major Coats a squaddie. Especially if Tali and/or Kaidan/Ashley die in ME3.

I'd gladly take that Badass Big Ben sniper over them.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course.
> 
> Legion would be the best romance option.
> 
> ...



argh...speaking of romance, i wish you could actually marry your romance option in ME3, imagine, having an impromptu weeding on the normandy, with joker acting as the priest...argh


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

technically my shep and tali were already married


----------



## Fiona (Mar 15, 2012)

btw who is the random NPC at the very end during your speech  


Its like your whole squad and one random guy and im like the hell are you?



somewhere i read that the NPC is a placeholder for a future dlc character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

For my brother, Major Coats was shown with his squad.

WHO IS AWESOME.

I think it's just a place holder for dead characters since I know you can, at least, lose Tali and Kaidan/Ashley (in my brother's game, Tali died).

But yeah. We need more Coats.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 15, 2012)

We don't need inferior human Garrus.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 15, 2012)

Nah he was there when i had everyone alive in my first playthrough


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just saw a video where Jack can come back as an enemy


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Jack-Phantom, yup.

@Fiona - He wasn't in mine.  Strange. Though Coats does belong there. The only true badass of the group. Coats lasted three DAYS against Reapers and Husks and probably other nasties with nothing but a sniper rifle, WHILE TRYING TO KEEP INNOCENTS ALIVE.

Coats > *


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 15, 2012)

Hana said:


> I still don't think you can defeat them conventionally. The two Shepard takes out in the game by "hand" (one on Rannoch and the other on Earth) required a precision targeting lazer for an orbital strike and the other required a precise shot with the M-920 Cain. (I have to admit I almost cried when I saw my baby on Earth.)
> 
> These were just small/medium reapers. The dreadnought-sized ones like Sovereign took an entire fleet in the first game.
> 
> Conventionally might have worked if we had the galaxy united from the start, but the time it takes Shepard to get everyone together has left everyone in a weakened state by the end of the game.



 At the end cinematic when the fleet shows up you can see one of the reapers getting ripped up. If a thanix missile can destroy a small one I find it hard to believe that they can't be defeated conventionally. The game said that over the three centuries it took for the Protheans to be defeated the Reapers almost lost. Ingenuity does work against the reapers.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 16, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> At the end cinematic when the fleet shows up you can see one of the reapers getting ripped up. If a thanix missile can destroy a small one I find it hard to believe that they can't be defeated conventionally. The game said that over the three centuries it took for the Protheans to be defeated the Reapers almost lost. Ingenuity does work against the reapers.



argh...personally, i would love to see how the reapers would be obliterated in 40k...argh


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Remember there is a big difference between a Reaper Dread and the ground ones...  they have those shields or had.. good thing they seem to only be equip with a laser cause if they had missiles it would have been over


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> argh...personally, i would love to see how the reapers would be obliterated in 40k...argh



Reapers would get obliterated by most sci-fi verses, Mass Effect is really lacking in fire power. Even the average frigate in the UNSC fleet, a standard MAC gun, has nearly double the fire power of the ME dreadnaught.

Reapers only seemed so strong because because the weapons in ME are really underwhelming. They would also have a tiny fleet compared to most sci-fi versus. If they made an average of 5 Reapers every cycle, at most they would is around 50k.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Reapers would get obliterated by most sci-fi verses, Mass Effect is really lacking in fire power. Even the average frigate in the UNSC fleet, the basic canon has nearly double the fire power of the ME dreadnaught.



argh..a.ctually i would jsut like to picture reapers vs the imperial navy...the one with the 16km dreadnoughts...argh


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Reapers would get obliterated by most sci-fi verses, Mass Effect is really lacking in fire power. Even the average frigate in the UNSC fleet, a standard MAC gun, has nearly double the fire power of the ME dreadnaught.
> 
> Reapers only seemed so strong because because the weapons in ME are really underwhelming. They would also have a tiny fleet compared to most sci-fi versus. If they made an average of 5 Reapers every cycle, at most they would is around 50k.



Not saying the reapers win but they are probably more mobile than the UNSC fleet though


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

Ark 18.0 said:


> argh..a.ctually i would jsut like to picture reapers vs the imperial navy...the one with the 16km dreadnoughts...argh



Such a sight would be amazing to see.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Such a sight would be amazing to see.



argh...warning, dow 2 spoilers...argh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNc242mbiUs[/YOUTUBE]

argh...yes, that was a building sized shell...argh


----------



## Hana (Mar 16, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> At the end cinematic when the fleet shows up you can see one of the reapers getting ripped up. If a thanix missile can destroy a small one I find it hard to believe that they can't be defeated conventionally. The game said that over the three centuries it took for the Protheans to be defeated the Reapers almost lost. Ingenuity does work against the reapers.



I'd like a source where it said the reapers almost lost to the Protheans. According to Javik it seems like the reapers won easily due to the lack of ingenuity. It only took so long because the Prothean empire was widespread across the galaxy.

Ok, I am watching the space battle under the best conditions and I only see one reaper getting taken out. The whole point of that fight is to hold out long enough to get the Crucible activated. With all of the reapers in the Sol System, there is no way (even under the best conditions) they can win. That is why the Crucible plot device is necessary. 

The reapers weak spot is when they open their shielding to fire the laser. As long as the laser doesn't kill you in the process, yes you could possibly take down a reaper.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> Not saying the reapers win but they are probably more mobile than the UNSC fleet though



Slip-space is much more accurate for space battles, depends who is battling. Captain Keys was able to out maneuver Covenant fleets, who can make pin point light speed jumps, even in cramped spaces.

Orbital Defense Platforms, their MAC guns are tens of thousands of times stronger then any other MAC gun, capable of going through 2 covenant capital ships and crippling a 3rd, capable of firing every 5 seconds. With 300+ stationed over planets to cover all sides.

UNSC ships are able to cover 2 light years in a single day with slip space, which is small time compared to every other race in halo, but should be more then enough to keep up with Rearpers.

Reapers won't be outmaneuvering the UNSC, their FTL capabilities are way less then the Covenants, since Mass Relays offer no strategic value other then massive transportation.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Slip-space is much more accurate for space battles, depends who is battling. Captain Keys was able to out maneuver Covenant fleets, who can make pin point light speed jumps, even in cramped spaces.
> 
> Orbital Defense Platforms, their MAC guns are tens of thousands of times stronger then any other MAC gun, capable of going through 2 covenant capital ships and crippling a 3rd, capable of firing every 5 seconds. With 300+ stationed over planets to cover all sides.
> 
> ...



Thing about it is that the Reapers might be flying at FTL speeds without the mass relays.. It was stated I think that they consider blowing up the mass relays but that would only stop the reapers for like an extra 100 years or something like that and they also travel from outside the galaxy to the nearest mass relay while proceeding to screw over the batarians in like 3 years


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> Thing about it is that the Reapers might be flying at FTL speeds without the mass relays.. It was stated I think that they consider blowing up the mass relays but that would only stop the reapers for like an extra 100 years or something like that and they also travel from outside the galaxy to the nearest mass relay while proceeding to screw over the batarians in like 3 years



They should be able too, but they aren't out speeding the UNSC without Mass Relays.

For reference, Covenant Ships are capable of traveling nearly 1,000 light years in a single day. They also have primitive understanding of their ships, so they are not being used at their peak.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> They should be able too, but they aren't out speeding the UNSC without Mass Relays.
> 
> *For reference, Covenant Ships are capable of traveling nearly 1,000 light years in a single day.* They also have primitive understanding of their ships, so they are not being used at their peak.



Woah?! seriously.. I haven't read all the novels yet


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> At the end cinematic when the fleet shows up you can see one of the reapers getting ripped up. If a thanix missile can destroy a small one I find it hard to believe that they can't be defeated conventionally. The game said that over the three centuries it took for the Protheans to be defeated the Reapers almost lost. Ingenuity does work against the reapers.



The thanix missiles flew _into_ the Reaper Destroyer's "eye",  and the Reaper "blinked" before it exploded.  That's like closing your hand around a firecracker when it explodes.  Your hand will be gone, but that doesn't mean a firecracker going off outside your hand will do any more than singe it.

The Reapers did not "almost lose" to the Protheans, it just took a while.  A Reaper capital ship (the full-sized, 2 km version) has roughly 10 times the firepower of a council race dreadnought, and can tank the fire of 3 dreadnoughts.  There are many hundreds of Reaper capital ships, while there's at most 84 dreadnoughts between all the Council races.  The batarians, Systems Alliance and the asari were powerless to stop the Reapers from taking their homeworlds, while ingenuity was the only thing that made the fight for Palaven, the turian homeworld, last longer (and even then, the Reapers were bombing the heck out of Palaven while the battle was ongoing).  The point is that the Reapers are harder to kill the Citadel dreadnoughts, have a lot more ships, and can afford to take losses.  The Citadel races can't.  The Reapers are also stated in the codex to have FTL that's twice the speed of Citadel race FTL, and they don't have to rely on supply lines.

Ingenuity can drag out a fight with the Reapers, but ultimately the Reapers would win through overwhelming force.  Just check out the codex entry on the fall of Thessia, the asari homeworld:

"The assault on Thessia did not go as smoothly as the Reapers' strikes against other races. While other species met the Reapers head-on, the asari resorted to dangerous hit-and-run tactics to harass their attackers. By engaging in guerilla strategies--blast a Reaper ship, then jumping to FTL where they could not be tracked--the asari forced the Reapers to remain on the defensive.

Unfortunately, the Reapers' greater numbers allowed them to accept certain losses, so they soon ignored the attacks against them and began orbital bombardment of Thessia. This in turn forced the asari to defend their homeworld with a more traditional stance, facing the Reaper forces directly. As soon as the Reapers landed on Thessia, the harvesting began.

A swift and brutal slaughter of the asari ground forces followed. Resistance from trained biotics barely slowly the attackers down. In the end, Thessia's minimal military forces, combined with unpreparedness in the face of an overwhelming enemy, resulted in the fall of the planet."

The asari pulled out the ingenious tactics in an attempt to stop the Reapers, but the Reapers just took the losses and overwhelmed the asari anyways.



Xiammes said:


> Slip-space is much more accurate for space battles, depends who is battling. Captain Keys was able to out maneuver Covenant fleets, who can make pin point light speed jumps, even in cramped spaces.
> 
> Orbital Defense Platforms, their MAC guns are tens of thousands of times stronger then any other MAC gun, capable of going through 2 covenant capital ships and crippling a 3rd, capable of firing every 5 seconds. With 300+ stationed over planets to cover all sides.



A perimeter of stationary cannons is rather pointless when the Reapers can just FTL jump behind the cannons and take them out.



> UNSC ships are able to cover 2 light years in a single day with slip space, which is small time compared to every other race in halo, but should be more then enough to keep up with Rearpers.
> 
> Reapers won't be outmaneuvering the UNSC, their FTL capabilities are way less then the Covenants, since Mass Relays offer no strategic value other then massive transportation.



Ah, no.  From the codex:

"The Reapers' thrusters and FTL drives appear to propel them at more than twice the speed of Citadel ships. Estimates of their location in dark space suggest they can travel nearly 30 light-years in a 24-hour period."

The UNSC lasted against the Covenant's massive FTL advantage because, plainly, the Covenant didn't know where UNSC colonies were.  UNSC ships would delete their navigational data upon being disabled so that the Covenant couldn't find that.  If they try the same thing with the Reapers, well, computers aren't the only thing that Reapers can extract data out of...



Xiammes said:


> Reapers would get obliterated by most sci-fi verses, Mass Effect is really lacking in fire power. Even the average frigate in the UNSC fleet, a standard MAC gun, has nearly double the fire power of the ME dreadnaught.
> 
> Reapers only seemed so strong because because the weapons in ME are really underwhelming. They would also have a tiny fleet compared to most sci-fi versus. If they made an average of 5 Reapers every cycle, at most they would is around 50k.



The thing is, A.  UNSC ships can't take their own firepower and B.  they take several minutes to charge their guns.  Mass Effect dreadnoughts can take their own fire, and can fire their main guns every 2 seconds, as per the codex.

Not to mention the dreadnoughts would have a big range advantage.  UNSC ships' MAC velocity is 30 km/s, while Mass Effect dreadnoughts mass accelerators fire at 4025 km/s.  Reaper beams fire at a significant fraction of c, and are stated to be even longer ranged than Citadel dreadnoughts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2012)

so a mac gun is like a sniper rifle and a Dreadnought gun is like an assault rifle?


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> so a mac gun is like a sniper rifle and a Dreadnought gun is like an assault rifle?



At rate of fire, sure, but the dreadnought gun still has the superior range as well.  More apt would be a comparison between a shotgun and a assault rifle.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 16, 2012)

Gotta give the edge to the Dreadnoughts then, did they ever give an exact damage out put for a thanix cannon?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> A perimeter of stationary cannons is rather pointless when the Reapers can just FTL jump behind the cannons and take them out.



Nothing new, Covenant can FTL jump behind UNSC fleets and glass the planet, that doesn't mean they can take fire from the ODP's, and the combined assault from the UNSC fleet.



> "The Reapers' thrusters and FTL drives appear to propel them at more than twice the speed of Citadel ships. Estimates of their location in dark space suggest they can travel nearly 30 light-years in a 24-hour period.



Small time, UNSC fleets have out maneuvered covenant ships, which are around 33 times faster then Reapers, even if they do max out at 30 light years.



> The thing is, A. UNSC ships can't take their own firepower and B. they take several minutes to charge their guns. Mass Effect dreadnoughts can take their own fire, and can fire their main guns every 2 seconds, as per the codex.



Taking your own fire is primarily useless, since even the most basic of ships can dish out nearly twice the amount of dreadnaught. Most warships in the UNSC have more then 2 MAC canons, with considerable more fire power, and lower class ships have modified their macs to be able to fire at quicker intervals.

Also, no they don't take several minutes to fire, they take around 5 seconds to fire, even the Super Macs on the ODP.




> Not to mention the dreadnoughts would have a big range advantage. UNSC ships' MAC velocity is 30 km/s, while Mass Effect dreadnoughts mass accelerators fire at 4025 km/s. Reaper beams fire at a significant fraction of c, and are stated to be even longer ranged than Citadel dreadnoughts.



Its not like the Reapers would be able to dodge in a close proximity fight. Super Macs have much superior range anyways, with over 12,000 km/s, with a five second firing time, they would make the Reaper Fleet into Swiss Cheese.




> so a mac gun is like a sniper rifle and a Dreadnought gun is like an assault rifle?



A more apt comparison is the MAC gun is like a Anti Material Rifle, and the dreadnought is like a Winchester rifle, though it isn't apt for weapon speed or range.



> At rate of fire, sure, but the dreadnought gun still has the superior range as well. More apt would be a comparison between a shotgun and a assault rifle.



You clearly don't know anything about guns, if you are comparing the MAC to a shotgun.

Much Superior fire power, better defensively, more range, and superior in numbers. UNSC would absolutely destroy the Reapers. The Covenant are far scary then anything in Mass Effect combined, and the UNSC were _almost_ able to hold out against them.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Though from my understanding, the general theory is that Shepard is not indoctrinated until the attack from Harbinger just outside of the beam - hence why when Shepard supposedly "breaks" from the indoctrination, if that's what the extra scene really is, he's under a pile of rubble... presumably in London still from the attack from Harbinger.



That makes no sense. Why would Harbinger go through the trouble of indoctrinating Shepard when he can just blast him to hell?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 16, 2012)

Oman;42387458]The thanix missiles flew _into_ the Reaper Destroyer's "eye",  and the Reaper "blinked" before it exploded.  That's like closing your hand around a firecracker when it explodes.  Your hand will be gone, but that doesn't mean a firecracker going off outside your hand will do any more than singe it.

The Reapers did not "almost lose" to the Protheans, it just took a while.  A Reaper capital ship (the full-sized, 2 km version) has roughly 10 times the firepower of a council race dreadnought, and can tank the fire of 3 dreadnoughts.  There are many hundreds of Reaper capital ships, while there's at most 84 dreadnoughts between all the Council races.  The batarians, Systems Alliance and the asari were powerless to stop the Reapers from taking their homeworlds, while ingenuity was the only thing that made the fight for Palaven, the turian homeworld, last longer (and even then, the Reapers were bombing the heck out of Palaven while the battle was ongoing).  The point is that the Reapers are harder to kill the Citadel dreadnoughts, have a lot more ships, and can afford to take losses.  The Citadel races can't.  The Reapers are also stated in the codex to have FTL that's twice the speed of Citadel race FTL, and they don't have to rely on supply lines.

Because they can't just build more ships right? Liara gave all the races a century projection till extermination. What about nukes and multiple other weapons that could be used. The supply line isn't really a big deal, just say to hell with the civilians we have no chance of saving and stockpile.

 In the end it really doesn't matter what the codex or anything says. This "Reapers cannot be defeated conventionally" bullshit only appeared this game at the same time the Deus Ex Machina did. In other words Biowares lazy and giving and excuse.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 16, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> That makes no sense. Why would Harbinger go through the trouble of indoctrinating Shepard when he can just blast him to hell?


why would he? he's Commander fucking Shepard. he gets shit done. if I was a Reaper, I'd want him on my team.


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Nothing new, Covenant can FTL jump behind UNSC fleets and glass the planet, that doesn't mean they can take fire from the ODP's, and the combined assault from the UNSC fleet.



I'm not talking hitting the planet, I'm talking about hitting the cannons before they can get turned around.



> Small time, UNSC fleets have out maneuvered covenant ships, which are around 33 times faster then Reapers, even if they do max out at 30 light years.



"Outmaneuver"?  Didn't you just say that UNSC FTL is about 2 to 3 ly/day?



> Taking your own fire is primarily useless, since even the most basic of ships can dish out nearly twice the amount of dreadnaught. Most warships in the UNSC have more then 2 MAC canons, with considerable more fire power, and lower class ships have modified their macs to be able to fire at quicker intervals.
> 
> Also, no they don't take several minutes to fire, they take around 5 seconds to fire, even the Super Macs on the ODP.



It was my impression that they did take several minutes to fire.



> Its not like the Reapers would be able to dodge in a close proximity fight. Super Macs have much superior range anyways, with over 12,000 km/s, with a five second firing time, they would make the Reaper Fleet into Swiss Cheese.



Which is why you get behind them.  Because, y'know, the cannons can't move.  And turning those cannons around is just about as bad as letting the Reapers past, because with every miss you leave a huge (and I mean HUGE) crater in your own planet.



> A more apt comparison is the MAC gun is like a Anti Material Rifle, and the dreadnought is like a Winchester rifle, though it isn't apt for weapon speed or range.



If you're talking the stationary MACs, sure, but not the ship-to-ship ones.



> You clearly don't know anything about guns, if you are comparing the MAC to a shotgun.



Didn't say it was a perfect comparison, and I didn't start the comparisons in the first place.



neverlandvictim said:


> Because they can't just build more ships right? Liara gave all the races a century projection till extermination. What about nukes and multiple other weapons that could be used. The supply line isn't really a big deal, just say to hell with the civilians we have no chance of saving and stockpile.



Building ships takes months, and is kind of hard when your centers of industry and resource gathering have been taken out.  And in the end, you get like 1 dreadnought when you've lost 5 or more.  Nukes are rather useless in Mass Effect space combat because of laser point defenses that shoot them down kilometers away from the ship.  And you don't _get_ a stockpile without a supply line, or rather, a supply line is how you get supplies _from_ your stockpile to your front lines.  You don't feed your troops, you don't get fuel, and you don't get munitions.  The quickest way to lose a war is to lose your supply line.  Thus, you have to protect it.  The Reapers somehow don't need a supply line, and that strategic advantage is what allowed them to blitz all the way to Earth in the first place.



> In the end it really doesn't matter what the codex or anything says. This "Reapers cannot be defeated conventionally" bullshit only appeared this game at the same time the Deus Ex Machina did. In other words Biowares lazy and giving and excuse.



...the Reapers have pretty much always been portrayed as an unstoppable force, back when just one of them practically took on a fleet by itself in ME1.  There are hundreds, if not thousands, of that type of ship.  How is it an "excuse" when it's been the whole point of the series?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> Woah?! seriously.. I haven't read all the novels yet



Yeah, the exact number is 912.12 light years per day or 38 light years an hour. While Humans can only achieve 2.65 per day.

Another Scary Number is the Forerunner Dreadnought can travel 2371.2 light years in a single day or 11,856 light years in 5 days.




> I'm not talking hitting the planet, I'm talking about hitting the cannons before they can get turned around.



Then you have to deal with the Fleet guarding behind them. FTL jumping behind them is nothing new.



> "Outmaneuver"? Didn't you just say that UNSC FTL is about 2 to 3 ly/day?



Superior maneuvering tactics, Captain Keys is famous for inventing a way to out maneuver the covenant, which if you care to remember, are much faster then the Reapers.




> It was my impression that they did take several minutes to fire.



Nope, Pillar of Autumn made it so they could fire 3 consecutive shots before the charge time of a few seconds. Though they were weaker then standard mac guns, they did how ever take out the shields of smaller covenant ships in three shots.



> Which is why you get behind them. Because, y'know, the cannons can't move. And turning those cannons around is just about as bad as letting the Reapers past, because with every miss you leave a huge (and I mean HUGE) crater in your own planet.



Tell me how they are gonna deal with the Fleet too, every mac canon shot is much more powerful then the Dreadnaught, you can't compare the UNSC fleet to the Mass Effect one, being out manned and out gunned comparatively.



> If you're talking the stationary MACs, sure, but not the ship-to-ship ones.



Ship-to-ship ones are still much more powerful to dreadnoughts.


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Then you have to deal with the Fleet guarding behind them. FTL jumping behind them is nothing new.



Ok...then go for both.  Also, aren't the orbital cannons tethered to the planets for power?  Cut the tethers, and you render the cannons useless. Or send in some Destroyers to take out the power plants directly.



> Superior maneuvering tactics, Captain Keys is famous for inventing a way to out maneuver the covenant, which if you care to remember, are much faster then the Reapers.



Maximum FTL speed is irrelevant tactically.  Once you get a few times faster than the speed of light it's all the same.  The advantage from higher maximum FTL speed is strategic -- ie, you can hit an enemy system before they can get reinforcements to it.



> Nope, Pillar of Autumn made it so they could fire 3 consecutive shots before the charge time of a few seconds. Though they were weaker then standard mac guns, they did how ever take out the shields of smaller covenant ships in three shots.



Do you have a source for that?



> Tell me how they are gonna deal with the Fleet too, every mac canon shot is much more powerful then the Dreadnaught, you can't compare the UNSC fleet to the Mass Effect one, being out manned and out gunned comparatively.



The codex says that Reapers can withstand the sustained fire of two dreadnoughts with no sign of damage.  Sustained fire from three causes apparent strain, while sustained fire from four can overwhelm a Reaper's barriers.  Meanwhile, the Reaper's own weapons will be striking down UNSC ships as the UNSC can't withstand their own ship mounted MAC cannons and the Reaper weapons are more powerful than that.



> Ship-to-ship ones are still much more powerful to dreadnoughts.



Not to the extent of an anti-materiel rifle and a Winchester rifle.  2x the firepower, while at best the UNSC ships have less than half the firing rate.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> Ok...then go for both. Also, aren't the orbital cannons tethered to the planets for power? Cut the tethers, and you render the cannons useless. Or send in some Destroyers to take out the power plants directly.



In a way they are tethered, they receive power from the planet, but are able to operate without them, which is why they are able to fire at 5 second intervals.



> Maximum FTL speed is irrelevant tactically. Once you get a few times faster than the speed of light it's all the same. The advantage from higher maximum FTL speed is strategic -- ie, you can hit an enemy system before they can get reinforcements to it.



That's why I bring up outmaneuvering, slipspace is much superior then the Mass Effect engines  for combat purposes. Humans may not have the 99% accuracy the covenant have, but they are able to make precise jumps for tactile purposes.



> Do you have a source for that?





> When the UNSC ship Pillar of Autumn was refitted for the war against the Covenant, it received the latest version of the ship-based MAC weaponry. Magnetic field recyclers coupled with booster capacitors allowed the cannon to be fired three times per full charge, unlike traditional shipborne MAC systems, which could only fire once per charge. The Pillar of Autumn also carried new lighter MAC rounds that had a less dense ferrous core, but a harder outer layer of tungsten carbide. This technology is only possessed by the Pillar of Autumn and is never seen in gameplay. Also, the Pillar of Autumn's MAC charges up faster than normal UNSC MAC cannons, most likely due to the Pillar of Autumn's advanced reactor(s).



MAC charge times don't have a number, but don't take minutes, if you consider the Super MACS only take recharge in 5 seconds. As said before, most Warships carry 2 or more MACS to negate the charge time.



> The codex says that Reapers can withstand the sustained fire of two dreadnoughts with no sign of damage. Sustained fire from three causes apparent strain, while sustained fire from four can overwhelm a Reaper's barriers. Meanwhile, the Reaper's own weapons will be striking down UNSC ships as the UNSC can't withstand their own ship mounted MAC cannons and the Reaper weapons are more powerful than that.



You say sustained fire from 4 Dreadnoughts will overwhelm a Reaper.  A Dreadnought main gun only does around 38 Kilotons of damage per shot, the average MAC gun does 64 kilotons per shot, for comparisons sake, it takes 3 fully charged MAC gun shots to weaken the barrier and destroy the average covenant ship. With war ships carrying at least two of these, one or two UNSC War Ship(s) should be able to overwhelm a Reaper.

The UNSC operate on "don't get hit" the Covenant would always one shot them in space, which is why they value all out offense and maneuverability, since they can't defend from Covenant plasma weaponry they might as well go out with a bang.

The Covenant out class the Reapers in every single way, and the UNSC fared much better against the Covenant then Shepard or any other race did against the Reapers.


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> In a way they are tethered, they receive power from the planet, but are able to operate without them, which is why they are able to fire at 5 second intervals.



Didn't the Covenant ground assault on Reach focus on taking down the power plants so that the ODPs wouldn't be a threat?  In that case, then no, the ODPs are not effective without their ground power plants.



> That's why I bring up outmaneuvering, slipspace is much superior then the Mass Effect engines  for combat purposes. Humans may not have the 99% accuracy the covenant have, but they are able to make precise jumps for tactile purposes.



And so can Mass Effect races.  The asari and turians are described in the codex as having tried the tactic against the Reapers.  It didn't quite work in the end.



> MAC charge times don't have a number, but don't take minutes, if you consider the Super MACS only take recharge in 5 seconds. As said before, most Warships carry 2 or more MACS to negate the charge time.



What applies to the ODPs doesn't apply to ship cannons, the ground-based power plants and vast difference in firepower should be enough to indicate that.

Oh, and by "source", I didn't mean a fan-edited wiki.



> You say sustained fire from 4 Dreadnoughts will overwhelm a Reaper.  A Dreadnought main gun only does around 38 Kilotons of damage per shot, the average MAC gun does 64 kilotons per shot, for comparisons sake, it takes 3 fully charged MAN gun shots to weaken the barrier and destroy the average covenant ship. With war ships carrying at least two of these, a single UNSC War Ship should be able to overwhelm a Reaper.



Not if they take a couple minutes to recharge.



> The Covenant out class the Reapers in every single way, and the UNSC fared much better against the Covenant then Shepard or any other race did against the Reapers.



The UNSC only lasted as long as they did because of the Cole Protocol, which kept the Covenant from discovering important UNSC colonies.  Whenever the Covenant discovered a colony, such as Reach, the UNSC were quickly screwed.

Were the Reapers to run into the same problem, they have an alternative.  Capture high-ranking officers and indoctrinate them to get information out of them, or let them "escape" to recover information for the Reapers.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

The Mass Relays

No matter which of ME3′s endings you choose, the Mass Relays are all destroyed. Yes, despite the weakness of an ending that robs the galaxy of critical technology, the multicolored explosions (player choice!) are certainly pretty.* But in The Arrival, it was firmly established that the destruction of a Mass Relay would result in an explosion resembling a supernova, destroying the relay’s star system*. In Mass Effect 3′s ending, the Mass Relays are destroyed in explosions so massive that they’re depicted as being visible from a perspective that resembles the Normandy’s Galaxy Map. *Which means that Shepard has probably killed more life forms than the Reapers could on their best cycle.*

Or did we forgot what happened in Arrival, Bioware?


----------



## Robert65 (Mar 16, 2012)

MAN UP GIRL THIS IS ME3 WE ARE TALKING ABOUT HERE!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> The Mass Relays
> 
> No matter which of ME3′s endings you choose, the Mass Relays are all destroyed. Yes, despite the weakness of an ending that robs the galaxy of critical technology, the multicolored explosions (player choice!) are certainly pretty.* But in The Arrival, it was firmly established that the destruction of a Mass Relay would result in an explosion resembling a supernova, destroying the relay?s star system*. In Mass Effect 3′s ending, the Mass Relays are destroyed in explosions so massive that they?re depicted as being visible from a perspective that resembles the Normandy?s Galaxy Map. *Which means that Shepard has probably killed more life forms than the Reapers could on their best cycle.*
> 
> Or did we forgot what happened in Arrival, Bioware?



Default Shepard trolling the Galaxy all the way to the bitter end.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> Didn't the Covenant ground assault on Reach focus on taking down the power plants so that the ODPs wouldn't be a threat? In that case, then no, the ODPs are not effective without their ground power plants.



The real battle on reach only lasted a single day, which the Covenant blitzed Reach and overwhelmed the ODP's. I remember reading when the Covenant lost around a couple million or so ships to the Flood, the Prophets simply said "its was a small price to pay", they simply didn't care if the Super MACS would take out a few hundred ships.



> And so can Mass Effect races. The asari and turians are described in the codex as having tried the tactic against the Reapers. It didn't quite work in the end.



Yet we have UNSC, outmaneuvering a much superior race, you can't even compare a Reaper Ship to a Covenant one.



> Oh, and by "source", I didn't mean a fan-edited wiki.





Here is another source, anyone who read fall of reach should know about the Pillar of Autumns 3 shot burst system.



> Not if they take a couple minutes to recharge.



Considering each shot will be more crippling, packing a heavier punch. Dreadnoughts as you said are not numerous, while every ship in the UNSC has more firepower then it, as I said, they are out manned and out gunned. Then we have to deal with the Reaper Fleet isn't nearly as massive as UNSC at their prime.



> The UNSC only lasted as long as they did because of the Cole Protocol, which kept the Covenant from discovering important UNSC colonies. Whenever the Covenant discovered a colony, such as Reach, the UNSC were quickly screwed.



Even in space battles, the UNSC didn't have the major problem of destroying the average Covenant Ship, which their defenses should be on par if not better then the Reapers.



> Were the Reapers to run into the same problem, they have an alternative. Capture high-ranking officers and indoctrinate them to get information out of them, or let them "escape" to recover information for the Reapers.



The system AI is designated to self destruct if anything climbs aboard, don't even joke around saying a Reaper could survive a self destruction either. Tell me how are they gonna indoctrinate, if they can't get close enough. Unless I am missing some massive range indoctrination thing.


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> The Mass Relays
> 
> No matter which of ME3′s endings you choose, the Mass Relays are all destroyed. Yes, despite the weakness of an ending that robs the galaxy of critical technology, the multicolored explosions (player choice!) are certainly pretty.* But in The Arrival, it was firmly established that the destruction of a Mass Relay would result in an explosion resembling a supernova, destroying the relay?s star system*. In Mass Effect 3′s ending, the Mass Relays are destroyed in explosions so massive that they?re depicted as being visible from a perspective that resembles the Normandy?s Galaxy Map. *Which means that Shepard has probably killed more life forms than the Reapers could on their best cycle.*
> 
> Or did we forgot what happened in Arrival, Bioware?



in the arrival you blew up the mass relay with an asteroid

this time around it some sort of energy beam with colors 

and that wave of energy also causes the reapers to die/leave

i think that energy wave was converted to something that is either only harmful to reapers or synthesis biological with tech

how else do you explain the green ending


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> The real battle on reach only lasted a single day, which the Covenant blitzed Reach and overwhelmed the ODP's. I remember reading when the Covenant lost around a couple million or so ships to the Flood, the Prophets simply said "its was a small price to pay", they simply didn't care if the Super MACS would take out a few hundred ships.



A couple _million_ ships?  Bullshit.



> Yet we have UNSC, outmaneuvering a much superior race, you can't even compare the Covenant and the Reapers.



"Superior" meaning?



> Here is another source, anyone who read fall of reach should know about the Pillar of Autumns 3 shot burst system.



I never questioned the 3 shot burst system, I questioned the recharge time; but it should be pointed out that each slug was lighter than a normal MAC slug, so each shot would be less powerful than a standard shot.  The Pillar of Autumn was a unique, retrofitted ship also.  I might as well use the Normandy's thanix cannon as representative of all Citadel ships.



> Considering each shot will be more crippling, packing a heavier punch. Dreadnoughts as you said are not numerous, while every ship in the UNSC has more firepower then it, as I said, they are out manned and out gunned. Then we have to deal with the Reaper Fleet isn't nearly as massive as UNSC at their prime.



So then you have a source on UNSC fleet numbers, I assume?



> Even in space battles, the UNSC didn't have the major problem of destroying the average Covenant Ship, which their defenses should be on par if not better then the Reapers.



They needed a 3 to 1 advantage to hope to take on the Covenant, but the Covenant often had the numbers advantage.  So they were still screwed and only lasted because the Covenant couldn't find them.



> The system AI is designated to self destruct if anything climbs aboard, don't even joke around saying a Reaper could survive a self destruction either. Tell me how are they gonna indoctrinate, if they can't get close enough. Unless I am missing some massive range indoctrination thing.



Well that's just great.  The Reapers don't even have to bother shooting at the UNSC ships, they can just send a boarding pod over and get the ship to blow itself up!  Joking aside, there are other ways to capture people, such as during ground fights.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 16, 2012)

I want my free real ending DLC.





Good thing I warned you guys about ME3 not being Goty, all eyes on GTA V


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

Ummm
ME3 is GotY 2012

However it's just not allowed to be in the category of: Ending of the year 2012


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I want my free real ending DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 16, 2012)

Pretty sure I called it when the GTA V trailer came out, GTA V GOTY even if its due for release next year. 


I haven't started a Insanity run just because of that stupid ending.



Is "will I get it for free" the green option?


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvfB80ehiB4[/YOUTUBE]




Would have made the ending, much better.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> From: NudeShroom
> 
> Dear Semiotic Sacrilege,
> 
> ...






I didn't know mods were allowed to give out infractions because they're fanboys.


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)

Infractions are joke if you dont know.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

yo SS
i have over 1 million points in infractions
and i have been section banned and banned banned for like 10 times each


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

> A couple _million_ ships?  Bullshit.



I don't have a source, so you don't have to believe it, but I do remember reading that. The Covenant are a massive colony of civilizations, it shouldn't be a surprise their fleets number in the millions since they are a dominating force in the Galaxy.





> "Superior" meaning?



Covenant have more fire power, more range, better FTL travel, more maneuverability, better defenses, larger numbers, everything.




> I never questioned the 3 shot burst system, I questioned the recharge time; but it should be pointed out that each slug was lighter than a normal MAC slug, so each shot would be less powerful than a standard shot.  The Pillar of Autumn was a unique, retrofitted ship also.  I might as well use the Normandy's thanix cannon as representative of all Citadel ships.




I didn't know what the hell you were questioning.



> So then you have a source on UNSC fleet numbers, I assume?



So you have a source that the Reapers Fleet is bigger then 50k right? Even if the Reapers made 50 ships on average every cycle, they would only number around half a million, and that's if they had never lost any ships. Then we could also say they only made 1 full sized reaper ship every cycle and they would only have a tiny fleet. 




> They needed a 3 to 1 advantage to hope to take on the Covenant, but the Covenant often had the numbers advantage.  So they were still screwed and only lasted because the Covenant couldn't find them.



Keys loop is designed so that one ship can take out 2-3 Covenant ships, but in a large scale fight yeah the advantage needs to be 3-1 since Keys loop doesn't work in a large scale fight.



> Well that's just great.  The Reapers don't even have to bother shooting at the UNSC ships, they can just send a boarding pod over and get the ship to blow itself up!  Joking aside, there are other ways to capture people, such as during ground fights.



I wish them luck with that.


I can't believe people are wanting Bioware to retcon the endings, while they are shit, a retcon would only make it worse, and people are willing to pay money, it would only go to show how horrible of a company Bioware has become. Not saying they were saints, but they have fallen from grace this last year or two.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2012)

They are a couple of sentences, short and sweat, not much if you tackle them one at a time, though I have put a lot into it these past few pages with the debate.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 16, 2012)

I love nudeshroom so much


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

OH MY GOD
HAHAHAHA 

Joker: Now all we need is a gun that fires Thresher Maws
EDI:... [5 second pause]
Shepard: That was a joke.
EDI: Sorry, I was contemplating. 

Joker and EDI are hilarious


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)

We need a gun that fires Shepards.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> Infractions are joke if you dont know.







Axl Low said:


> yo SS
> i have over 1 million points in infractions
> and i have been section banned and banned banned for like 10 times each







Fiona said:


> I love nudeshroom so much


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Pirao (Mar 16, 2012)

Why did this turn into a discussion between Halo and ME universes?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dat Ending_ 



Well, that was a surprise.

Given how they went with the whole Paragon/Renegade and different romances, I expected something.. different depending on your choice. Join Tali on her homeplanet, hunt criminals with Garrus, return with Miranda and her sister to earth, continue military service with Ashley/Kaidan, and some minor cutscenes how your surviving squadmates and affiliates went on with their lives after the Reapers.

At least for me, this does take the replay value down quite a few notches. I no longer see a point in starting my character at ME and fight all the way through ME2 and ME3. For shame, I've loved these games.

So, who's that leak I should be blaming?


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree. I'll pay any amount for a good canon ending to Mass Effect 3 that doesn't suck. But as I said earlier, how did you guys expect ME3 to end? Did you guys really expect "And they lived happily ever after." as an ending?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I agree. I'll pay any amount for a good canon ending to Mass Effect 3 that doesn't suck. But as I said earlier, how did you guys expect ME3 to end? Did you guys really expect "And they lived happily ever after." as an ending?



Read few pages back. There is nothing wrong with the "tragic" ending and many will agree with me. The problem is that ending doesn't make sense. _Magic_ in ME? They should have left it for DA series.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

next time you shoot the shti with garrus
take the lower options HILARIOUS


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

also the game should have ended that after james jacob garrus and everyone else who promised to buy your drinks
you collect the glasses and bottles
after gettign shit faced
Then Garrus yells that the bottles are revolting
and everyone shoots the empty glasses and bottles
THEN SUDDENLY
CREDITS D


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2012)

how do I get the vaporized ending


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2012)

Or gay Garrus orgy sex seen. I'd make my het male shep gay for garrus.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha, fucking brilliant


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2012)

just checked the sex scene with Liara on YouTube. It's so much longer than that with Tali


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

liara is best romance :33


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 16, 2012)

I want to start a fresh fem Shep, but I can't get myself to replay ME1. Got about 20 mins into Eden Prime before I put back in 3 and got tempted to start a default character choice from three.

edit: Omg, ew! lol. Just saw the default choices for non-import saves and if that is real... helll nooo.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 16, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I agree. I'll pay any amount for a good canon ending to Mass Effect 3 that doesn't suck. But as I said earlier, how did you guys expect ME3 to end? Did you guys really expect "And they lived happily ever after." as an ending?



I'm fine with Shepard dying really, as long as the ending takes into account the choices you've made throughout the game and provides closure. Shit, in DA I thought the ending where your Warden dies is the best one even though it's possible for you to live through the ending.

BTW: What happens if Shepard died in ME2 and you import that file? The main character is a new one or what?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

You know what mission really gets me all emotional?

the Ardat Yakshi monastery 
First it starts all dead space creepy/project overlord 
plus it has the music that changes many times

Then you have a sweet moment with Falere and mama bear Samara
THEN BANSHEES
OH GOD BANSHEES

And then you the ultimate realization about Banshees:
They are walking Dragon's Teeth
MOBILE INDOCTRINATION PLATFORMS
OH FUCK


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Shit, in DA I thought the ending where your Warden dies is the best one even though it's possible for you to live through the ending



Agreed. I've chosen to die in DAO and I've never regretted it.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh come now, the game is easy peasy, and banshees don't do much to change that.

Then again I played it on my 'puter. With a mouse


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Agreed. I've chosen to die in DAO and I've never regretted it.



but they actually gave you a choice and a proper ending for it

in ME3 there isn't much of a choice or a proper ending


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)

If you've been a bad Shepard you deserve to die


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> If you've been a bad Shepard you deserve to die




*Spoiler*: __ 



And if I've been a good Shepard who fought tooth and nail so that the loved ones I didn't lose over the course of my journey can live happily ever after? Or are you telling me you really believe the merge option is a happy ending?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Oh come now, the game is easy peasy, and banshees don't do much to change that.
> 
> Then again I played it on my 'puter. With a mouse



as an adept on insane
with 2 banshees and a couple of husks running around it took me a 3rd try
actually the only part where i died was the bomb room

So glad i had a level 5 scorpion
Headshot + warp spam + Cluster nades


----------



## Pirao (Mar 16, 2012)

Muk said:


> but they actually gave you a choice and a proper ending for it
> 
> in ME3 there isn't much of a choice or a proper ending



Yes, which is why DA's ending is good and ME3's sucks.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2012)

Muk said:


> but they actually gave you a choice and a proper ending for it
> 
> in ME3 there isn't much of a choice or a proper ending



Indeed. That is the main problem of ME3 ending: no proper choice, no closure that makes sense. 

The problem is not the mere fact that you can die in 85% of ending's "variants" as some haters claim trying to present the fans as crybabies wishing for rainbows and ponies.

*Spoiler*: __ 




85% is out of the blue... Almost:
The endings are those: die, die, die, barely survive=4. 100%/4=25%
With "Control" and "Synthesis" it's always "die"=50%
With destruction you can die if you have less than 4000 war assets points. Without MP it will always be less than that, but with hacks you can compensate. So you should have to put in some work one way or another, thus dying in "Destruct" got more - 35%.
I think I've just talked with myself


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And if I've been a good Shepard who fought tooth and nail so that the loved ones I didn't lose over the course of my journey can live happily ever after? Or are you telling me you really believe the merge option is a happy ending?



Then you are up for a disappointment that there is in fact no fairy tail ending.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 16, 2012)

Shepard dies in 100% of the endings for those who don't play multiplayer.

But the survival doesn't make any sense anyway unless you believe in the hallucination theory.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Shepard dies in 100% of the endings for those who don't play multiplayer.



I don't. But there is hacks for it to compensate. MP sucks, nobody can force me to play this shit, so hacks ftw, they are simple and effective and it's not even cheating because forcing players to play MP against their will is the dumbest thing ever.

Merge option is fake, never asked yourself why it is given only if your MILITARY STRENGTH was high enough? Maybe reapers at last considered the possibility they could loose to such a strength and then they decided that it's better to merge with it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2012)

Pirao said:


> I'm fine with Shepard dying really, as long as the ending takes into account the choices you've made throughout the game and provides closure. Shit, in DA I thought the ending where your Warden dies is the best one even though it's possible for you to live through the ending.
> 
> BTW: What happens if Shepard died in ME2 and you import that file? The main character is a new one or what?



No, if Shepard died in ME2, that ending is considered FINAL. So you can NOT import a dead Shepard.



Rios said:


> Then you are up for a disappointment that there is in fact no fairy tail ending.



Fail Tail is a comic. Fairy Tale is a story. Proof?

 VS 

Thought I'd help you out brohan.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

There is a different between ME3 sucking and the ending sucking.. ME was an amazing game but anyway, if they don't come with an proper ending..

ME3 ends at Anderson death and a possible shep death because he is looking outside the window as the crucible is activated and goes straight to the grandpa and grandkid scene talking about the legend of Shepard


----------



## Pirao (Mar 16, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> No, if Shepard died in ME2, that ending is considered FINAL. So you can NOT import a dead Shepard.



So the galaxy is even more f*cked then :WOW

Faustus, you should give MP a try, it's not that bad. I just wish there was PvP too instead of just killing NPCs.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 16, 2012)

So if this whole indoctrination theory is correct, Bioware are geniuses... or trolls.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbghjn7_Byc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

what a minute... Aria died didn't she


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 16, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> what a minute... Aria died didn't she



No, in fact she helps you with the war effort.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

So she escapes the citadel right before you know what happen?


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

But last we checked, Aria was on the Citadel and everyone on the Citadel died in Shepard's bizzarro dream ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

So did I miss Semi getting butthurt over an infraction?


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> So did I miss Semi getting butthurt over an infraction?



I didn't see any butthurt.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> Then you are up for a disappointment that there is in fact no fairy tail ending.



Disappointment already happened.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujT3atQvENc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe she throws herself off a cliff because of spiders?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsIT_NaoGyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 16, 2012)

Liara is actually one of hte better squadmates for banter. But Garrus, Wrex, Jack, Javik and Grunt take the award by a landslide.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

if you roll adept: Javik and Liara 
Tali and Liara are broken as fuck for the rannoch missions
Explosive hack Statsis warp on a geth prime's combat drone that nukes the prime for 400 damage? 
WHOOOOO BOY

also i hate fighting the reaper on foot


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

also i need a gun that shoots thresher maws that have commander shepard riding them
ultimate anti reaper weapon


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 16, 2012)

Faustus said:


> because forcing players to play MP against their will is the dumbest thing ever.



Guess my copy of Mass Effect 3 didn't come with Casey Hudson pointing a gun to my head and threatening to shoot if I don't play MP.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Who all agree that if the ending hadn't been compromise and turn to scrap.. this would have been the best ME game and possible sc-fi series in recent history


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Guess my copy of Mass Effect 3 didn't come with Casey Hudson pointing a gun to my head and threatening to shoot if I don't play MP.



yes MP
we know that not even you play yourself


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

I just think it should be said, my copy did indeed come with Casey Hudson holding a gun to my head to play the multiplayer.

So you're not alone in over-dramatization!


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Jack has some of the best lines in the game, too.

Get your balls out of your purse, Cerberus isn't just going to lie there out of pity like that girl you took to prom, Nice to see you again, Garrus - your face still looks like shit.

And I actually did end up getting the little conversation with Liara that reveals her name is actually Jennifer.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Jack, Garrus, Tali, EDI, and Javik had some of the best lines


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

My favorite Tali line was "SPLAT!"


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Jack has some of the best lines in the game, too.
> 
> Get your balls out of your purse, Cerberus isn't just going to lie there out of pity like that girl you took to prom, Nice to see you again, Garrus - your face still looks like shit.
> 
> And I actually did end up getting the little conversation with Liara that reveals her name is actually Jennifer.



huh what joke? where was that joke/banter?


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Which? The Liara/Jack bit?

If you bring Liara with you to Grissom when you meet Jack, and I think you need to not have EDI or Garrus since their conversation seems to trump hers...

Where Garrus and EDI normally say Jack hasn't changed, Liara will say something similar instead to which Jack replies, "Funny, I don't seem to remember you at all, Blue."

Liara will reply with something of the sorts, "Your first name is Jennifer. I can tell you your last name if you ask nicely."


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2012)

Speaking of favorite lines, my favorite from Kaidan is, "_Murderous asshoe._"  

I even have the audio of that. My fucking boner. :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Speaking of favorite lines, my favorite from Kaidan is, "_Murderous asshoe._"
> 
> I even have the audio of that. My fucking boner. :33



Wait, he called someone an asshoe?

That's pretty fucking epic, actually.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just finished it. Great game except the ending.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2012)

^ Welcome to the CLUB. 

@Kory: After you finish Horizon talk to Kaidan. He so mad and hates Illusive man so much. it please me. _HHNNG---!!! _


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

But did he actually call someone an ASSHOE or an asshole?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 16, 2012)

Finished it last  night. Don't really know what to say about it. I guess the ending was okay, even if it seemed slapped on. 

Squad sucked flat out. That was piss poor, just piss poor. Vega... OMG why is he not some fodder getting killed off screen? 

From Miranda, Mordin and Legion to the stereotypical NYC Latino and the cunt Ashley. All Vega was missing was the fucking leather jacket and black comb to grease his hair back. You wanna ride in my 60's muscle car, esay? Fuck.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2012)

^I love Vega. Haters gonna hate. 




Krory said:


> But did he actually call someone an ASSHOE or an asshole?



If you want a piece of that clip I can upload it later. It's actually pretty hot the way he said it... you know.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Why is someone pitting together three completely different stereotypes?

@TB - You still didn't answer the question.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2012)

.... asshoe. I assure you.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

The Boss said:


> .... asshoe. I assure you.



Then I must have this.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2012)

So there's no way to save Moridin whatsoever? I know there's a way to save Thane, but he is bound to die anyway.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Vino said:


> So there's no way to save Moridin whatsoever? I know there's a way to save Thane, but he is bound to die anyway.



You need to:

A) Have Wreav as the leader of the Krogan (meaning Wrex died in ME1)
B) NOT saved Maelon's data from ME2

Then you must NOT tell them of the Salarian dalatross' idea to fake the genophage cure. You'll be able to convince Mordin to fake it, and he will survive and you'll get aid from both the Krogan and the Salarian (since the Krogan will not figure it out since Wreav is a moron).

And I didn't know you could save Thane.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright, Lincoln went to get our copy 1 hour ago.

Wal-Mart didn't deliver when they promised, so we're going to their store to get it.

Bastards better give him the damn game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck and God-speed on getting the game.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah I see, ah well, saving the Krogan is more important, plus I got the Salarian fleet anyway since I've saved their councilor(twice). 

You can save Thane by saving that Salarian captain in ME1(the mission where either Kaiden or Ashley dies) which makes him die instead of Thane.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFyUle2Kz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

I did save Kirrahe, though.

And I saw him on the Salarian planet when I started the whole Krogan female quest, and saw he was promoted to a Major. He also offered his own personal help regardless of what the Salarians would do.

That's the last I saw of him (aside from the scene from the demo).


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 16, 2012)

I hate how he dies when you default ME1 in legacy


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr9k2ywHWL4[/YOUTUBE]Even if Mordin survived in ME2, we should've still got Not Mordin after ME3's Tuchaka story arc. I would take him over a hundred Vegas, who is actually an okay dude, but still bland compared to the rest of the crew.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

He's pretty damn not-bland compared to Ashley.

But we still need Major Coats as a squaddie, AKA Big Ben Badass.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2012)

I helped Ashley meet Jesus in ME1. Somebody needed to fill the position of biotic whiner on the team, and she just wasn't up to the task.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2012)

Human Squad mates were always the most bland and predictable in Mass Effect.

At least Kaidan managed to be a bro while not being all AMERICAN SOLDIER BRAH on me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Kaidan was definitively plain but at the same time, that's what made him one of the better characters at times.

It must be nice to talk to someone for once and be like, "Wow... you're... not bitching incessantly or comparing everything that happens to your own measly, meaningless life. That's awfully bro of you, Kaidan."


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2012)

24 hours until I get home to play Mass Effect 3...can't wait.


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

ashley her drama and her freaking poems piss the hell out of me


----------



## Hana (Mar 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Human Squad mates were always the most bland and predictable in Mass Effect.
> 
> At least Kaidan managed to be a bro while not being all AMERICAN SOLDIER BRAH on me.



Kaidan is Canadian. technically he is American since Canada, US, and Mexico are all one country in the future

Anyway I heard someone ragging on Vega.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't understand the hate of Human squaddies.
The fact that people have to stereotype the humans is garbage.
It's 2100 something IIRC
Get over it. 

I love how people hate on Cortez for being gay.
He is such a good support character. Plus him and Vega are gold as comedy. 
Plus my femshep needs a gay friend like every girl does 
I mean there was a thread trying to get him removed if he was overly "gay"
I guess it takes bioware to show us
OMG GAY PEOPLE ARE NORMAL PEOPLE TOO?
OMFG NO WAI




Hana said:


> Kaidan is Canadian. technically he is American since Canada, US, and Mexico are all one country in the future
> 
> Anyway I heard someone ragging on Vega.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Hating on Vega is kind of like hating on Morgan Freeman.

You're just obviously not a person.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

How the fuck can anyone hate on Morgan Freeman?


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

i feel like i have to do a vega only run 

he seems to have too many good banter lines


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

Roll with Vega if you are running infiltrator
He can soak up a shit load of damage with fort when you are invisible


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

James Vega.. a boring bland character?! we must have not been playing the same ME3 then?

Javik joking with him was extremely hilarious though.. as Garrus calling him Jimmy Vega lol.

Actually even Ashley improve some this game (if only a little).. there were really no bad characters as squad mates


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2012)

For the new character that was supposed to be the guide for new players he was rather well done
Plus he is a noob friendly squadmate

i roll liara and javik/tali/edi as adept
more advanced tactics


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

did you see the scene with tali drunk and she speaking to Javik lol...


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> For the new character that was supposed to be the guide for new players he was rather well done
> Plus he is a noob friendly squadmate
> 
> i roll liara and javik/tali/edi as adept
> more advanced tactics



i roll vanguard, those grenades are life savers vs turrets 

i just cant decide who to bring for my 2nd mate 

also those chakram launcher is fking awesome on assault rifle dudes. the damage it does, its like a almost a sniper rifle xD

also geth shot gun, best shotty out there , super ranger, super damage at close range :3

and best of all 5 rounds so even if you miss a round you ain't on reload coold down xD


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

I still prefer the GRAAL.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still prefer the GRAAL.



It's range and accuracy rival that of a sniper. I kind of played my vanguard like an infiltrator cause of that range lol.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

It's an unfair Shotgun when you can take out a Banshee before it's healthbar even shows up.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK ME!!!!!!!!!!

WHY MUST I HAVE TO WAIT GOD DAMMIT! WHEN YOU SAY BETWEEN TUESDAY-THURSDAY OF WHEN IT IS MAILED, IT IS SUPPOSE TO BE MAILED! WHEN THE STORE HAS ABOUT 15-20 COPIES IN THE BACK SHOWING OFF; THEY WON'T GIVE ME THE DAMN COPY I ALREADY PAID FOR, EVEN IF I CANCELED MINE. 

HELL, I'LL GIVE UP MY PRE-ORDER BONUSES TO JUST GET A FUCKING RETAIL VERSION.

I COULD PUT A FUCKING HOLE IN MY WALL RIGHT ABOUT NOW. 




My rant....and Lincoln's in one.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Some Multipler stats:

83 million credits have been earned.

33% of matches end in a failed extraction.

36% of players use an assault rifle.

2 million Cerberus Phantoms have been killed.

1,800 years of accumulated time have been spent playing.

The top 3 most popular classes: Soldier (18%), Vanguard (17%), Infiltrator (16%).

Less than 1% successful matches are Gold.

Firebase White is the most popular map, used 36% of the time.

The most popular non-human race is Turians, at 6.43%.


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

> 1,800 years of accumulated time have been spent playing.



That's a lot of time.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

It's downright frightening.


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

A lot of people have a lot of free time.

I have a lot of free time as well.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

wow guess people are spending all day on multiplayer for like a week


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> A lot of people have a lot of free time.
> 
> I have a lot of free time as well.



I wish I had a lot of free time.


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2012)

> Less than 1% successful matches are Gold.



And I am sure they will put Platinum after some time


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC1i0W1jNsQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 16, 2012)

^ the people who've solo'd gold must be pretty good then huh 

*hasn't played mp yet*


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> wow guess people are spending all day on multiplayer for like a week



I want to know what the average playtime for a gamer is. 



Vino said:


> I wish I had a lot of free time.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

I only played three matches online and the average match I think takes about 15-20 minutes


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Bioware did. Musclehead? Check. Latino who uses one Spanish word (loco) to prove his authenticity? Check. NYC tough guy? Check.


On the plus side the prothean was of african dialect?


----------



## Hana (Mar 16, 2012)

From Casey Hudson,



> "There’s been a lot of discussion and debate about the conclusion of Mass
> Effect 3, so I thought I’d share my  erspective with you here. I’ll
> avoid outright spoilers, but I’d still recommend finishing the game and
> experiencing it for yourself before reading this.
> ...


----------



## Bluth (Mar 16, 2012)

Not really understanding the hate on some characters.  I mean Vega was a pretty funny dude, he might be a bit of a stereotypical grunt, but it's not like they made him a character without any feeling or without any past.  Hating on Cortez is equally stupid if not more.  I mean the guy is completely normal, to hate him because he's gay while not extending that hate to Traynor is simply stupid, Cortez was a badass, he would be a guy I would love to take into battle.

So much misguided hate on this game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

I was going to reply to Casey's statement but got distracted by Javik and just started giggling.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

so it is safe to say we are getting an ending dlc then... I don't know more on what you can do with commander shepard


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuck Shepard.

I want Major Coats.


----------



## Hana (Mar 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Fuck Shepard.
> 
> I want Major Coats.



I would play a Major Coats DLC..... I would love to see more about what happened on Earth while Shepard was out uniting the galaxy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Agreed.

Major Coats is the greatest thing to happen to the Mass Effect universe.

I want a Big Ben DLC.


----------



## trollface (Mar 16, 2012)

In my second playthrough i did a lot of cutscene skipping and totally didnt realize i ditched liara for gaydian. Not until i reach the love scene did i realize what i had done. Fuck my life.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2012)

> Jessica Merizan posted:
> 
> Guys, this is an ongoing dialogue. Casey's post is not the final definitive answer to your concerns. This is a collaboration.
> 
> ...





> I think I need to clarify myself. For the past few weeks, I've been collecting feedback. I have excel sheets, word documents, quotes, graphs, you name it.
> 
> In order for a collaboration between the devs and the fans to work, I need you guys to CONTINUE being constructive, and organizing your thoughts. I know where to look, but I need you to help me by contributing to the dialogue.
> 
> Saying "this blows" helps no one. Saying, "I enjoyed X but I found Z _____ because of A,B,C" is what I'm looking for. Channel your frustration into something positive (such as the RetakeME3 movement - constructive, organized thoughts).


No game has amused me so much even when I'm not playing. They should just go hogwild with the most fanficky and wish fulfilling ideas.


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> On the plus side the prothean was of african dialect?



That amused me.  I get that BioWare wanted to give the Protheans an exotic feel.  What's exotic (to the people who will use the English version, at least)?  Africans!



> I think I need to clarify myself. For the past few weeks, I've been collecting feedback. I have excel sheets, word documents, quotes, graphs, you name it.



If she's serious...wow, I do NOT envy her job right now...


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

Say what you will about people like Hamburger Helper and the likes (because it's all true)... but Merizan has always been rather spectacular at trying to verbalize with the fans.

I was watching the ME twitter and it's simply mind-boggling to see how many tweets they actually respond to in any given hour. Compared to other developers when they disappear from all social media at the slightest hint of trouble.

Take Cliff Bleszinski. I love the guy, usually so outgoing with his fans, but... Oh noes! The Gears of War DLC will be an hour late. DISAPPEAR FROM THE PUBLIC EYE FOR A WEEK, QUICKLY.

Or, worse... anyone from Ubisoft or Gearbox. You're wrong. Always. Even when a game has a horrendously popular glitch. It's your fault because you were obviously not playing the game right.

Then again, in most of those scenarios, the fanbase isn't also harassing even the VOICE CAST over something, so... a bit different.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 17, 2012)

Crazy stuff is going on over there.  I am gonna avoid it. 

Gonna play a sentinel now.  The question is what bonus power do I use?  Do I go with Fort or Defense Matrix for ridiculous amount of damage resist; or do I just throw on one more tech or biotic power? There is always an ammo type. 

Sentinel's are so well rounded.  When I run with Garrus and Liara by my side, there will be a ridiculous amount of Tech and Biotic Explosions.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

If you got Javik, you can't go wrong with Dark Channel.

Carnage would be nice if it wasn't for the cooldown that kills most classes. Same with the Proximity Mine.

Also, the skills like Barrier and Defense Matrix are nice but - again - really kill your cooldowns.

Really can't go wrong with an ammo power - Armor Piercing has had a huge buff from the ME2 version, if you get that, such as the nifty ability to pierce certain thin covers.


----------



## Hana (Mar 17, 2012)

Sentinel here! Best class since I can generally take whoever I want to with me on missions.

Dark Channel is good like Krory said. Barrier and Defense Matrix are pointless since sentinels already have tech armor, and tech armor sucks until you can lower the cooldown timer later in the tree. Armor Piercing or Warp Ammo is the way to go. I personally took the warp ammo since enemies with barriers (Phantoms and Banshees) gave me the most trouble.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2012)

I almost hate the idea of them changing and creating DLC for people. I play games to experience them in the vision of creators. Ugh fucking gamers are ruining what I like in my games...damn it.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you got Javik, you can't go wrong with Dark Channel.



Sadly I do not.  I may just use Armor Piercing at the start and than switch it out for Reave later as Kaidan is alive in this save.



Hana said:


> Dark Channel is good like Krory said. Barrier and Defense Matrix are pointless since sentinels already have tech armor, and tech armor sucks until you can lower the cooldown timer later in the tree.



That is true.  But I would try it just to see how much of a beating I could take.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I almost hate the idea of them changing and creating DLC for people. I play games to experience them in the vision of creators. Ugh fucking gamers are ruining what I like in my games...damn it.



If you take what some of BioWare say to heart, then you have gamers to blame for the changes in ME2 and ME3 that made them - in my opinion - better games.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 17, 2012)

pvp in the future ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> The most popular non-human race is Turians, at 6.43%.


That's surprising, i thgoth it would be the Krogan



Shinigami Perv said:


> Bioware did. Musclehead? Check. Latino who uses one Spanish word (loco) to prove his authenticity? Check. NYC tough guy? Check.



1. he uses allot of Spanish

2. he isn't a Muscle head or a "Tough guy" yeah he has muscles, but he is more of the "every man" their is no "i am dumb" dialogue, he never throws his weight around or any thing like that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> pvp in the future ?



... would play. 

*suddenly feels like people are judging me*


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

Imagine hitting a singularity on a stereotypical x-box kid 

Glorious


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. he uses allot of Spanish
> 
> 2. he isn't a Muscle head or a "Tough guy" yeah he has muscles, but he is ore of the "every guy" their is no "i am dumb" dialogue, he never throws his weight around or any thing like that.



Yeah, Vega turned out not nearly as bad as people thought he would be.  There actually was some depth to his character if you took the time to talk to him.  Also, the representation of the Latino ethnicity was appreciated by Joe "Angry Joe" Vargas, a Puerto Rican game reviewer (who lives in Texas).


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you take what some of BioWare say to heart, then you have gamers to blame for the changes in ME2 and ME3 that made them - in my opinion - better games.



here is all the DLC you will ever need


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yeah, Vega turned out not nearly as bad as people thought he would be.  There actually was some depth to his character if you took the time to talk to him.  Also, the representation of the Latino ethnicity was appreciated by Joe "Angry Joe" Vargas, a Puerto Rican game reviewer (who lives in Texas).



i thought Angry joe was Italian

But yeah i said to my brother, that depending on which vs you picked and your shepard, the normanday can  have a maximum 4 Awesome latin charcters who are not stereotypes


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2012)

When Shepard invites him to his cabin before departing he said something similar to "The bed is not soft at all, want to try it?" . Vega's face was priceless. Manly to the bone


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow when wreave is in charge you pretty much have to fuck the krogan over...


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2012)

but you can

*Spoiler*: __ 



save Mordin



so its not all that bad


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 17, 2012)

Javik waited 50 thousand years for a shit ending to Mass Effect 3. 


HAHAHAAHAAHHA


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Major Coats is the greatest thing to happen to the Mass Effect universe.
> 
> I want a Big Ben DLC.



Fuck yeah, seriously they have a trailer for the guy..


*Spoiler*: __ 



but you don't even meet him in game 




Dunno if this was posted, ofc don't watch if you haven't finished



RIP


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 17, 2012)

Getting killed by Marauder Shields should have been made into one of the endings, too bad the game continues on after he kills you.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Fuck yeah, seriously they have a trailer for the guy..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Um, yeah you do.  He's there helping plan the attack when you get to London.  He mentions that he was holed up in Big Ben.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 17, 2012)

Oman said:


> Um, yeah you do.  He's there helping plan the attack when you get to London.  He mentions that he was holed up in Big Ben.



I know but you meet him face to face? if so then how


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 17, 2012)

Oman said:


> Building ships takes months, and is kind of hard when your centers of industry and resource gathering have been taken out.  And in the end, you get like 1 dreadnought when you've lost 5 or more.  Nukes are rather useless in Mass Effect space combat because of laser point defenses that shoot them down kilometers away from the ship.  And you don't _get_ a stockpile without a supply line, or rather, a supply line is how you get supplies _from_ your stockpile to your front lines.  You don't feed your troops, you don't get fuel, and you don't get munitions.  The quickest way to lose a war is to lose your supply line.  Thus, you have to protect it.  The Reapers somehow don't need a supply line, and that strategic advantage is what allowed them to blitz all the way to Earth in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...the Reapers have pretty much always been portrayed as an unstoppable force, back when just one of them practically took on a fleet by itself in ME1.  There are hundreds, if not thousands, of that type of ship.  How is it an "excuse" when it's been the whole point of the series?



 I don't recall Deus Ex machina being a whole point of the series. If the developers thought the Reapers were "unstoppable" from the beginning then we would've had Been researching and developing superweapons from the start. They were able to develop Thanix cannons from Reaper tech, I find it hard to believe that they couldn't improve their weapons as the war went on. And since you're mentioning Halo in one of the books Cortana stated that if Humanity had more time they could win the war as they were understanding Covenant tech. They might've won even though they lost like ninety percent of Humanity. Mass Effect should've gone the same route. 

 I can't remember exactly what military it was, but one was resorting to hit and run tactics on the reapers. The reason they were getting wrecked is that they were trying to protect the civilian population which was getting turned into a limitless supply of husks. The true problem is the reapers themselves not the husks, and husks can't be used in space. Personally I'd just say Screw the Civ population as saving them is an impossible task and start focusing all effort on destroying the reapers one at a time. Invincible my ass, a fucking thresher maw destroyed a reaper for Christ sake.

 As far as nukes go I think I once read but forgot that bit in the codex, I think it was in ME1. They could still possibly use nuclear mines for traps. I don't understand why we couldn't fund R&D for weapons and defenses against the Reapers, with Anderson and councilor You'd think Shepard could have him throw money his way.  

 I'd think just strapping a bunch of thanix cannons on small maneuverable ships would be the way to go. Since the reapers seem to one hit everything, just skimp the kinetic barriers and focus on speed.


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2012)

RIP Marauder Shields 

best final boss


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> I don't recall Deus Ex machina being a whole point of the series. If the developers thought the Reapers were "unstoppable" from the beginning then we would've had Been researching and developing superweapons from the start. They were able to develop Thanix cannons from Reaper tech, I find it hard to believe that they couldn't improve their weapons as the war went on. And since you're mentioning Halo in one of the books Cortana stated that if Humanity had more time they could win the war as they were understanding Covenant tech. They might've won even though they lost like ninety percent of Humanity. Mass Effect should've gone the same route.
> 
> I can't remember exactly what military it was, but one was resorting to hit and run tactics on the reapers. The reason they were getting wrecked is that they were trying to protect the civilian population which was getting turned into a limitless supply of husks. The true problem is the reapers themselves not the husks, and husks can't be used in space. Personally I'd just say Screw the Civ population as saving them is an impossible task and start focusing all effort on destroying the reapers one at a time. Invincible my ass, a fucking thresher maw destroyed a reaper for Christ sake.
> 
> ...



didn't cerberus find that super canon in ME2 where you got the IFF? they found that freaking canon and noone mention it in ME 3 at all. not alliance, not liara/shadow broker, not cerberus 

they just dropped that plot line 

and what about hasterom's sun? it was still a red giant and no one said anything about that either

fking writers they never closed those plot lines 

and about those nukes

in ME2 in the citadel they explain that a single cannon bullet is 3x the power of a hiroshima bomb

so nukes aren't much of an option


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I almost hate the idea of them changing and creating DLC for people. I play games to experience them in the vision of creators. Ugh fucking gamers are ruining what I like in my games...damn it.



Exactly

Bioware shouldn't let themselves be bullied by fucktards from that Facebook demanding a better ending

Those Retake ME3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are even worse


----------



## Anarch (Mar 17, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I know but you meet him face to face? if so then how



yeah you do , he's with Anderson in London. He's got some dialogue too


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally finished my first playthrough


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chose the Destroy ending, and the first person to exit the Normandy (besides Joker) was Liara <3

I will reserve my judgement on the endings as a whole when I do Control and Synthesis.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 17, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Finally finished my first playthrough
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Guess what you've already seen them....they're the same , exact same...you get almost the exact cut scene video , with only minute differences.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't quite recognize Javik's accent, and I've been all over this continent. I think they just mocked up something vaguely exotic sounding and said ' hey gaiz, space Africans!'


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 17, 2012)

So if you killed Samara in ME2 and chose Morinth, she comes back in ME3 as a Banshee during the London Banshee swarm part. Just like how Jack becomes a Phantom haha.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2012)

*hasn't played yet*  So...you really can't make an evil, badass army of Ardhat Yakshi, Rachni, Krogan, Vorcha, and Batarians?  I mean, Salarians dont live long enough, Turians are too stubborn, and the Asari are just...assholes.  

Much as I love Liara, they deserve it.  Hippy karma is a space bitch.


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2012)

Who wants to be a friggin buglord.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 17, 2012)

So what happens with Farlene at the Monestary with a dead Samara?

Anyone else notice their team didn't change? I was always using Javik & Garrus.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 17, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Javik waited 50 thousand years for a shit ending to Mass Effect 3.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAAHAAHHA



When you put it that way, it's quite hilarious.



Cromer said:


> I don't quite recognize Javik's accent, and I've been all over this continent. I think they just mocked up something vaguely exotic sounding and said ' hey gaiz, space Africans!'



To most people, he just sounds Jamaican.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's an unfair Shotgun when you can take out a Banshee before it's healthbar even shows up.



What difficulty and what mods?



Sedaiv said:


> So what happens with Farlene at the Monestary with a dead Samara?



Morinth saves her more than likely
unless you killed morinth and then got Samara killed on the suicide mission 

------------
I JUST BEAT THE GAME ON INSANE WITH AN ADEPT 
I feel so accomplished
1000g 

6500+ war assets [94% readiness of the 7000+ i had]

Also, does the shotgun shredder mod really outperform the damage mod?
Probably against Banshees and other armored health enemies only?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 17, 2012)

My build:
Get fitness bio mastery singularity warp and throw all to level 4 instead of maxing them out
After maxing them out:
Bonus power E drain max it out
Cluster nades then shockwave

Scorpion + liara warp ammo
An SMG if you want

Dragon Armor


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Exactly
> 
> Bioware shouldn't let themselves be bullied by fucktards from that Facebook demanding a better ending
> 
> Those Retake ME3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are even worse



I'm sorry, but for a bullshit ending like this, they deserve all the hate they get.


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's an unfair Shotgun when you can take out a Banshee before it's healthbar even shows up.



does the geth shotty have more damage or the graal? i maxed out both of them and i can't tell them apart after the damage mod 

also is it better to use the accuracy mod or the armor shredder mod on a shotty?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> *hasn't played yet*  So...you really can't make an evil, badass army of Ardhat Yakshi, Rachni, Krogan, Vorcha, and* Batarians*?  I mean, Salarians dont live long enough, Turians are too stubborn, and the Asari are just...assholes.
> 
> Much as I love Liara, they deserve it.  Hippy karma is a space bitch.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Batarians were the first to be hit by the reapers and they literally got stomp.. only got like 2 fleets left and a few thousand survivors

Reapers stole the Ardhat Yakshi and turn them into banshee

Krogan do join 

Rachni do join

Vorcha.. don't know what happen to them


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I don't quite recognize Javik's accent, and I've been all over this continent. I think they just mocked up something vaguely exotic sounding and said ' hey gaiz, space Africans!'



*EY SHEPARD MON! LET ME HIT DIS MONDO SPLIFF DEN, I'LL HELP YOU ROCK DEEZ BUMBACLOT REAPAZ MON, YA HERD!*

Every time Javik tried to sound remotely serious, as in all the time, I couldn't help but laugh at the unintentionally hilarious and out of place accent.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We get some Vorcha when we do the Blood Pack mission for Aria...but that's about it. honestly I don't think they have any kind of government anyways


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 17, 2012)

has anyone found out about the armor piercing mod vs regular enmeies or banshee/brutes? 
better or worse than damage?

Also, if you never recruit garrus in ME2 or get him killed in me2
it is rumored that you fight a brute named garrus

it's probably bullshit since Garrus always survives BECAUSE HE IS AWESOME


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2012)

I dont think anyone in their right mind can get Garrus killed then transfer the saved game over to ME3.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2012)

Rios said:


> When Shepard invites him to his cabin before departing he said something similar to "The bed is not soft at all, want to try it?" . Vega's face was priceless. Manly to the bone



In my play after Shepard says "The bed is hard" or something like that. Vega responds with, "Is that an invite Lola?" 

 

Oh Vega... he needs to stop that.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 17, 2012)

Of all the things to complain about this game (endings/bullshit chore quests), Javik's accent really isn't one of them


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgBTRiIfy3g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGG3A2jmaTY[/YOUTUBE]

Also known as the Laura Roslin method.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

"What?! Someone has an exotic accent?! BURN HIM AT THE STAKE!"


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> "What?! Someone has an exotic accent?! TROW HIM OUT OF THE AIRLOCK!"



fixed


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *EY SHEPARD MON! LET ME HIT DIS MONDO SPLIFF DEN, I'LL HELP YOU ROCK DEEZ BUMBACLOT REAPAZ MON, YA HERD!*
> 
> Every time Javik tried to sound remotely serious, as in all the time, I couldn't help but laugh at the unintentionally hilarious and out of place accent.



So only Latino, british and scottish accents sound right?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Now we are complaining about Javik accent?

seriously?

and ME has never had any good side quest... so that wasn't something new


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm still wondering who stole my Prothian sphere out my room on the normandy!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2012)

I think the decision to give Javik that accent was awesome. Why people be hating.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course, didn't you know? Only English accents are real people apparently.

But yeah. Javik was pretty awesome even if extremely minor overall.


----------



## Wan (Mar 17, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> I don't recall Deus Ex machina being a whole point of the series. If the developers thought the Reapers were "unstoppable" from the beginning then we would've had Been researching and developing superweapons from the start. They were able to develop Thanix cannons from Reaper tech, I find it hard to believe that they couldn't improve their weapons as the war went on. And since you're mentioning Halo in one of the books Cortana stated that if Humanity had more time they could win the war as they were understanding Covenant tech. They might've won even though they lost like ninety percent of Humanity. Mass Effect should've gone the same route.



Did I say it was?  The Crucible was introduced in ME3 (though foreshadowed in Lair of the Shadow Broker), but the point is that the Reapers have always been portrayed as unstoppable.  That the developers decided not to go the superweapon route until ME3 is irrelevant.  And it wasn't just a matter of technology difference between the Citadel races and the Reapers; the Reapers had hundreds of more ships each with power sources beyond what the Citadel races could produce.  It was a matter of resources.



> I can't remember exactly what military it was, but one was resorting to hit and run tactics on the reapers. The reason they were getting wrecked is that they were trying to protect the civilian population which was getting turned into a limitless supply of husks. The true problem is the reapers themselves not the husks, and husks can't be used in space. Personally I'd just say Screw the Civ population as saving them is an impossible task and start focusing all effort on destroying the reapers one at a time. Invincible my ass, a fucking thresher maw destroyed a reaper for Christ sake.



The asari did try hit-and-run tactics, but the Reapers just took the losses.  It didn't make a difference.  And a Reaper capital ship is a _lot_ more powerful than Reaper destroyer.

Let me illustrate it this way.  The Codex states that Reaper capital ships are estimated to have between 120-420 kilotons of firepower per shot of their main guns.  A Citadel dreadnought has about 38 kilotons per shot.  Reapers lol at the sustained fire of one or two dreadnoughts; you need concentrated fire from 4 dreadnoughts to bring a Reaper down.  There are hundreds of Reaper capital ships, while there's only, oh, 85 dreadnoughts between all the Mass Effect races.



> As far as nukes go I think I once read but forgot that bit in the codex, I think it was in ME1. They could still possibly use nuclear mines for traps. I don't understand why we couldn't fund R&D for weapons and defenses against the Reapers, with Anderson and councilor You'd think Shepard could have him throw money his way.
> 
> I'd think just strapping a bunch of thanix cannons on small maneuverable ships would be the way to go. Since the reapers seem to one hit everything, just skimp the kinetic barriers and focus on speed.



Small ships aren't going to scratch Reaper capital ships; meanwhile, the smaller ships could still be tagged by the Reaper destroyers.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 17, 2012)

ey shepard mon me be your spirit squadmate. Ya can' play wit me unless ya drop 10 bones mon so me always wit ya in spirit bredrin


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 17, 2012)

I make the worst renegade player ever lol. The whole time I kept saying what a f**king ass hole every time he'd open his mouth, except when he was talking to Ashley, then I lol'd. But the moment he back talked to my Liara, I paragon-ed the off button rofl. I'm too much of a softy at heart. I do got to admit though, badassfully, the motivational shit he does say are really bad ass


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

The scene of EDI arguing with Javik is funny as well.. that was a first time I seen EDI mad like that


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 17, 2012)

I must have missed EDI & Javik argue. Whens' that? I still enjoy Javik VS Liara. The Asarian Superiority Complex caused their downfall.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZnWyCVWyCk[/YOUTUBE]

lol at joker comment


----------



## Neji (Mar 17, 2012)

Where the fuck did that staring contest line come from? haha


----------



## Cromer (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know how you could take my comments on Javik's accent as 'complaining'. Need to stop being so needlessly defensive.

And I have a save I intend to import at some point, where the only ME1 squadmates still alive are Liara and Kaidan. Be interesting to see what changes (though I'll have to change class so I can roll Javo and Kaidan)


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

have no idea... but Javik is cool even though my favorite moment is watching this scene

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IehPgttjzpk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

those faces had me dying laughing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 17, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you've already seen them....they're the same , exact same...you get almost the exact cut scene video , with only minute differences.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm quite aware that the mass relays get destroyed no matter what choice I make. The Catalyst tells me that.

And really, I don't care if I get the same cutscene. The immersion is what counts for me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

...they used to eat flies.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 17, 2012)

How many of you will ever consciously choose to go this was in the game?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff1uuJIjAzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

Me? Never.

Because that hairstyle is atrocious.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 17, 2012)

I never liked FemShep's outfit from Kasumi's mission. 

Just doesn't look right on her.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 17, 2012)

And shepard did all that without Ash backing her up


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

Considering Ashley isn't good at anything...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> How many of you will ever consciously choose to go this was in the game?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wrex is my bro, just like Garrus. I'd never kill him, nor would I let him die.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2012)

The hell are you guys talking about? Complaining? Jamaican ancient aliens are hilariously awesome. Javik is awesome. Not for the reasons Bioware wanted him to be but awesome all the same.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

I still have yet to hear a Jamaican in this game.

But then, I can tell the difference. Because I'm educated.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

> A fan who wants to see the ending of Mass Effect 3 changed has taken his complaint to the Federal Trade Commission, the agency created to protect consumers.
> 
> His argument is that Bioware did not deliver on the promise of its game saying, "after reading through the list of promises about the ending of the game they made in their advertising campaign and PR interviews, it was clear that the product we got did not live up to any of those claims."
> 
> He continues by inviting others to file complaints against Electronic Arts with the FTC if they share his sentiments.



And yet again, the morons take it a step too far.


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2012)

i wonder if he'll win 

just out of curiosity sake


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2012)

Moron*

Most people who want the ending changed wouldn't do that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

The pluralization was a generalization, as in reference to the fact that with every situation, it is always a moron that takes every said situation to a place where it's simply inane. This is typically a different moron in every situation - such as the moron that sued McDonald's over hot coffee is not the same moron doing this. Thus, they are "morons." Pluralized.

I don't mean, "People that want the ending changed." I figured that was common sense, since this clearly has absolutely nothing to do with wanting the ending changed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 17, 2012)

Eh, they will never change the ending. Ah well.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 17, 2012)

Javik's voice actor is Nigerian according to 3 mins of Internet sleuthing


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 17, 2012)

completed the game and boy oh boy what a shitty ending.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2012)

I cringed at some of the people's thoughts. There is no need to change the ending - just expand upon it. Make the indocrination theory real and then create new endings after Shepard wakes up. After he wakes up the true ending happens. Include a logical use of the Crucible and how it can help defeat the Reapers and make sure it doesn't fuck up the whole galaxy when you use it. I don't mind a bittersweet ending, but I do mind galactic genocide of billions or trillions. Include endings that are quite different. The ending / epilogue should show the effects of your choices throughout the series. 

I trust Bioware enough to make a fantastic ending. All they need to do is give a logical end to the series and then give closure / an epilogue.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved the variety you had in DA: O, and I loved how you got an epilogue. I wasn't expecting much more from ME3.

My issue isn't that the ending wasn't happy, I don't give a shit if it's happy, sad, bittersweet, whatever. I just want a real conclusion without creating more questions and I want an epilogue. I want to know how my choices affected the galaxy, not just have my time I spent getting the Geth and Quarians to cooperate, only to have it mean nothing at all in the end. 

I understood people's frustrations with DA2's endings, but I also acknowledge that it has to end a certain way, so that it could tie into DA3 properly.

ME3 was the conclusion, yet it got less choices and less variety than DA: O endings. It could have concluded with the promised variety, instead we got a cinematic that is 95% the same as the other endings, and no real conclusion.

They promised answers to everything, not an ending that would just create more questions. They said they didn't want you to just pick "A, B, or C" except that's what you do. They boast a huge amount of different endings, but they differ so little from one another that you just are picking A, B, or C, with the only real differences being how bad Earth ends up.

I'm not raging and boycotting BioWare, or demanding anything, but I am disappointed. I can't judge any future games without playing them or reading reviews. Like I can't demand or expect anything, just want, BioWare can't demand or expect my money, just hope I buy their future game. I doubt I'll be going to any more midnight openings for BioWare games, or even pre-ordering. I'll for sure be making sure it'll be something I like, the story and especially the ending is most important when I play RPGs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I cringed at some of the people's thoughts. There is no need to change the ending - just expand upon it. Make the indocrination theory real and then create new endings after Shepard wakes up. After he wakes up the true ending happens. Include a logical use of the Crucible and how it can help defeat the Reapers and make sure it doesn't fuck up the whole galaxy when you use it. I don't mind a bittersweet ending, but I do mind galactic genocide of billions or trillions. Include endings that are quite different. The ending / epilogue should show the effects of your choices throughout the series.
> 
> I trust Bioware enough to make a fantastic ending. All they need to do is give a logical end to the series and then give closure / an epilogue.



That's what they should do.
Joker should do the epilogue with it showing him running


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is my take... all they need to do is work on the ending.. along with a couple of bug fixes but nothing else needs to change.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah those endings were the only bad part of the game...

They need to let the theory play in as from the choices you made during the god-reaper-child AI... I would like to see an ending where shepard loses and get turn into a husk and it shows the reapers winning or have won... then we see another race pick up one of Liara devices like they did with the beacons.. 

for the endings.. we need an resolve for the Illusive man and Harbringer (either be boss fight).... We need an logical answer to why reapers are destroying everything... aka Mass effect planning was an great idea... 

Also need logical execution of the Crucible and how it will beat the reapers... I wouldn't mind seeing addition cutscenes of squadmates fighting reaper forces then after that but not a TP.. a nice ending (whether shepard lives or dies) & epilogue

The old man & boy would have been an great epilogue tho


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

What more logical reason do you need for the Reapers reaping, i mean they have  given 3 reasons and for some reason people still act like they have no idea why they are doing this


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> What more logical reason do you need for the Reapers reaping, i mean they have  given 3 reasons and for some reason people still act like they have no idea why they are doing this



The original ending they had intended involved Reapers harvesting for Mass Effect technologies and advance technology and it actually the theme of their invasion from the previous games but I think it was thrown out


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

Something more logical than a floating ironic fallacy.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2012)

So I apparently can't get around killing Kaiden so I restarted my game with a few tweaks, I wanted Kaiden to have a romance with


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

buy him whiskey from the kiosk int he waiting room




> The original ending they had intended involved Reapers harvesting for Mass Effect technologies and advance technology and it actually the theme of their invasion from the previous games but I think it was thrown out


Glad they changed it cause that would contradict Sovereign's speech as well as what we found out in the collector base


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

It was thrown out because it was from the original writer of the first two games and the novels, but he left.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 17, 2012)

It all kind of reminds me of when I was 4/5 and I read a book called the little blue jug.  It was a nasty piece of china and taunted all the other pots until it got it's comeuppance by being smashed unceremoniously into 1000 pieces, spending the rest of it's existence being ground while still conscious into ever finer particles of dust.  I was so inconsolable that my mother helped me recreate it in paper m?ch? giving it new life, so I can truly understand the heartache of fans who deserve a new ending


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

Even though the ending may not have been preferred I honestly think they did a better job and didn't go a route like Duke Nukem Forever alone


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

No one deserves any thing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

What the _fuck_...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No one deserves any thing.



No, people deserve a recton to an unsatisfactory conclusion to an illogical premise such as evil robots destroy the galaxy, something that's never happened before, ever


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

Then i deserve a more clear ending to Inception.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

There's a difference between deserving something since the makers neglected something, and thinking you deserve something because you lack simple elementary comprehension.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

I comprehended it , i just didn't like it

What made you switch sides Krory?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

^  classic


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 17, 2012)

Heh, I really don't get though, plenty of things have shitty/ unsatisfactory endings but that's the way things are 50% of the time, no need to bitch about it like my infant self, the endings aren't even that miserable; the crew survived, Shepard maybe  lived what more do you want


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

I was never on a side.

And if you need a "more clear" ending to something like Inception, then no... you _didn't_ comprehend it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I was never on a side.
> 
> And if you need a "more clear" ending to something like Inception, then no... you _didn't_ comprehend it.




fuck that, i get the meaning, i get why the director did it, i just want a Simple yes or no answer. like i said  Comprehension is not the issue


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2012)

If you need a "simple yes or no answer," then you _definitely_ didn't comprehend it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you need a "simple yes or no answer," then you _definitely_ didn't comprehend it.



i don't Need it, its about want, a situation not unlike the me endings.

the inception wasn't a hard concept to follow, hell it was actually pretty fucking predictable, an additional reason i didn't like it


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

So you WANT one because you didn't comprehend it...

Got it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you WANT one because you didn't comprehend it...
> 
> Got it.



no i want a better one because it was bad.

stop being thick, just because something is "complex" doesn't mean it can't be bad

The only one with a comprehension problem is you krory


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

This is classic, I'm loving this


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

But there was nothing complex about anything. I thought you comprehended it? If so, you would know there's nothing complex about it.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No one deserves any thing.



The hundreds of dollars that I, and other Mass Effect fans, have spent on Mass Effect games and merchandise -- that kept BioWare's doors open -- say otherwise.



Zen-aku said:


> Then i deserve a more clear ending to Inception.



Bad example.  First of all, clarity is NOT the issue fans have with the ending of Mass Effect 3.  There are a ton of other issues.  Comparing dissatisfaction with a movie to dissatisfaction with a game isn't valid, either.

For Inception, you pay, what, $10 for a two hour experience.  With the Mass Effect story on whole, as I noted before, fans have each paid well over a hundred dollars and invested hundreds of hours into the games.  They're inherently different experiences.  You don't necessarily deserve closure and control after watching a 2 hour movie; you do deserve closure and partial control after spending days of total time playing a game series where your decisions have up until this point been making a difference.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> But there was nothing complex about anything. I thought you comprehended it? If so, you would know there's nothing complex about it.


 it was relatively complex, it wasn't the final episode of Big O or any thing.

once again i didn't like the ending to Inception, and after 2 hours just wanted it to be a simple yes or no question.



Oman said:


> The hundreds of dollars that I, and other Mass Effect fans, have spent on Mass Effect games and merchandise -- that kept BioWare's doors open -- say otherwise.


no EA kept bioware's doors open.

i spent just as much money as every one, but its pretentious to say i "Desserve" any thing" the only thing you "Deserve" is a functioning game





> Bad example.  First of all, clarity is NOT the issue fans have with the ending of Mass Effect 3.  There are a ton of other issues.  Comparing dissatisfaction with a movie to dissatisfaction with a game isn't valid, either.
> 
> For Inception, you pay, what, $10 for a two hour experience.  With the Mass Effect story on whole, as I noted before, fans have each paid well over a hundred dollars and invested hundreds of hours into the games.  They're inherently different experiences.  You don't necessarily deserve closure and control after watching a 2 hour movie; you do deserve closure and partial control after spending days of total time playing a game series where your decisions have up until this point been making a difference.


 Fine, harry potter then, the epilogue sucked, you still don't deserve a new ending.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 18, 2012)

Why are you fixated on the ending tho, an incompetent finale shouldn't stop you from enjoying the rest of the game, why not just ignore it?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

No. It was not relatively complex at all. In fact, it was absurdly simple. I thought you said you comprehended it?


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no EA kept bioware's doors open.
> 
> i spent just as much money as every one, but its pretentious to say i "Desserve" any thing" the only thing you "Deserve" is a functioning game.



And what do you think EA would do to BioWare if no one bought the games?

No, we deserve the game _as it was advertised_, you know, choices making a difference, 16 different endings, no "A, B, or C" ending.  We didn't get a game that functions as advertised.



> Fine, harry potter then, the epilogue sucked, you still don't deserve a new ending.



At least it _had_ an epilogue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> No. It was not relatively complex at all. In fact, it was absurdly simple. I thought you said you comprehended it?


 the average movie goer thought the movie was complex



Oman said:


> And what do you think EA would do to BioWare if no one bought the games?


 who knows, but it doesn't change my point



> No, we deserve the game _as it was advertised_, you know, choices making a difference, 16 different endings, no "A, B, or C" ending.  We didn't get a game that functions as advertised.


 the galactic readiness gives you multiple endings maybe their not as in depth as u want but there you go.




> At least it _had_ an epilogue.


so did m3 via buzz aldrin


----------



## Hana (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> so did m3 via buzz aldrin





At least Harry Potters epilogue gave us some closure about the characters.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> who knows, but it doesn't change my point



Well your point doesn't change my point.  The end result of people spending money on BioWare's products has been that BioWare keeps making games.  We deserve to get what we paid for.



> the galactic readiness gives you multiple endings maybe their not as in depth as u want but there you go.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> No, we deserve the game _as it was advertised_, you know, choices making a difference, 16 different endings, no "A, B, or C" ending.  We didn't get a game that functions as advertised.



In other words


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> In other words



Nope, Jensen didn't ask for A, B, and C endings either.  But that's another discussion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Well your point doesn't change my point.  The end result of people spending money on BioWare's products has been that BioWare keeps making games.  We deserve to get what we paid for.


 you payed  for a game, you got a game. end of story


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

I still think they are gonna give what they promise in an DLC... you can pretty much tell that Bioware didn't indicate that to be the real ending to mass effect


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I still think they are gonna give what they promise in an DLC... you can pretty much tell that Bioware didn't indicate that to be the real ending to mass effect



Cue people bitching about it not being in the vanilla game if they go that kind of route.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you payed  for a game, you got a game. end of story



So EA could have, say, slipped The Sims 3 into the Mass Effect 3 cases instead and you would be fine with it?  You're still paying for a game and getting a game.



> Your ignoring, how your fleet did, how much of the universe is destroyed. they promised multiple endings with different outcoumes and thats what you got, they just didnt go in detail.



Not going into detail is part of the problem.  And all that's still not part of the ending; it's part of the game on whole, but not the ending.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



But another problem is that the game's ending makes a lot of what you did meaningless; by unavoidably destroying the mass relays, you undo the point of retaking Rannoch by stranding the geth and quarians at Earth, the point of curing the genophage and having Wrex the leader of the cured krogan by stranding him there, and since most of the endings are effectively the same there's little point to specifically saving the rachni queen, saving the council in ME1, keeping the Collector base in ME2, etc.; you could just do sidequests in ME3 and it would have the same end result.






> no its an epilogue



Nope, it's an easter egg.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

And I still dont give a shit about the ending


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> And I still dont give a shit about the ending



Then you probably weren't as emotionally invested in the games as other fans.

Believe me, I wanted to like the ending.  I avoided any spoilers on it, but I heard murmurs on BSN, of the ending being terrible, but I just thought, "Psh.  It's BSN.  They whine about anything and everything.  I'm sure BioWare get the ending right."

Then I actually played the ending.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> So EA could have, say, slipped The Sims 3 into the Mass Effect 3 cases instead and you would be fine with it?  You're still paying for a game and getting a game..


 You Payed for Mass effect 3, they gave you mass effect 3.






> Not going into detail is part of the problem.  And all that's still not part of the ending; it's part of the game on whole, but not the ending.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 not really, control and destroy  their will be allot of reaper tech and reapers just laying around to be used, they can travel between systems in a matter of months, and then rebuild the relays no

also the Relays needed to be destroyed, they were  the Reapers chains of control, what they used to dictate the paths of the universe,  through Mordin and Legion we see that a theme of the ME universe is Civilization making its own path.

Screw individual choices, The Relays all being destroyed was some thing that had to happen for the story.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You Payed for Mass effect 3, they gave you mass effect 3.



So if they replaced everywhere in the game it says "The Sims 3" with "Mass Effect 3", then you would be ok with it?



> Not really, control and destroy  their will be allot of reaper tech and reapers just laying around to be used, they can travel between systems in a matter of months, and then rebuild the relays no[
> 
> also the Relays needed to be destroyed, they were  the Reapers chains of control, what they used to dictate the paths of the universe,  through Mordin and Legion we see that a theme of the ME universe is Civilization making its own path.



Everything you said just came out of your ass and was never hinted at in the ending.  Hint:  if you need to make shit up in order to defend writing, that writing is bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2012)

You choices mattered to the overall experience of 3. I love hearing different reports from people who have made different choices. My friend didn't get to see Thane's scene or Grunts. I missed out on Jack's and Talis. Things like that are so awesome cause it feels like whole different stories have shifted thanks to previous choices. Everyone focused on the ending, but the whole experience throughout 3 mattered on your choices which I loved.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> So if they replaced everywhere in the game it says "The Sims 3" with "Mass Effect 3", then you would be ok with it?


 no because sims 3 already existed





> Everything you said just came out of your ass and was never hinted at in the ending.  Hint:  if you need to make shit up in order to defend writing, that writing is bad.


 I am not making any thing up, did you talk to mordin and legion?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

The presence of a deus ex machina character trivialized Shepard's actions through 3 games. 

In general, the presence of a deus ex machina is an indication of a poor writer. I was pretty surprised when I finished that the writer engaged in such amateurish writing.

I probably won't replay this ME, the first time in the series that I haven't. There isn't much replay value.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

its no more of a deus ex machina then sovereign was really


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Cue people bitching about it not being in the vanilla game if they go that kind of route.



This exact thing happen with FFXIII-2.. the true ending wasn't in the real game yet there was no massive outcry


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmmm... well Sovereign wasn't irresistible as a deus ex machina is typically. 

The fate that Shepard was trying to decide in the first 3 games was not in his hands, it was actually in the hands of someone else, someone who had both omniscience and omnipotence. The choice given to Shepard was trivial because it was a choice constrained by that being, and given to Shepard rather than taken by Shepard. 

Which is tragic. One would expect a lead writer to understand this.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

The only thing hey needed to do is let him use his gun.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Hmmm... well Sovereign wasn't irresistible as a deus ex machina is typically.
> 
> The fate that Shepard was trying to decide in the first 3 games was not in his hands, it was actually in the hands of someone else, someone who had both omniscience and omnipotence. The choice given to Shepard was trivial because it was a choice constrained by that being, and given to Shepard rather than taken by Shepard.
> 
> Which is tragic. One would expect a lead writer to understand this.



Some times you don't have that freedom. The catalyst didn't really design that situation, he merely explained it


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no because sims 3 already existed



And that matters why?  It's still a game labeled Mass Effect 3.  Or are you paying for something else?



> I am not making any thing up, did you talk to mordin and legion?



You made up the idea of rebuilding the relays with Reaper tech.  And since you said "screw individual choices" I have to wonder if you're playing the game for the same reason as 99% of fans.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

what if there was a scenario where you have to kill garrus or wrex? One has to live while the other dies..

That would be one of the greatest gaming challenges


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

I think honestly the ending should have just been that the Crucible destroys the Reapers. Sometimes endings don't have to be complicated by unnatural twists just so that there can be a twist.

BG1- you kill Sarevok
BG2- you kill Irenicus
KOTOR- you kill Malak

These are the best games plotwise Bioware has ever made, and the endings themselves were quite simple.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

Except Wrex was not really a full fledged companion in this game. He wasnt in ME2 too. Its an obvious choice.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> Except Wrex was not really a full fledged companion in this game. He wasnt in ME2 too. Its an obvious choice.




 yep... Garrus ftw


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I think honestly the ending should have just been that the Crucible destroys the Reapers. Sometimes endings don't have to be complicated by unnatural twists just so that there can be a twist.
> 
> BG1- you kill Sarevok
> BG2- you kill Irenicus
> ...



Can't speak for BG, but in KotOR you either become the Dark Lord of the Sith, and actually _see_ Bastila speaking to your soldiers and a huge fleet flying out from the Star Forge, or you destroy the Star Forge and there's a celebration thrown in your honor.  Two endings, yes, but at least with more variation than color palette changes.

EDIT:  And there's the ending where Carth comes back (if you're female dark side) and you can choose to die on the Star Forge with him, IIRC.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Can't speak for BG, but in KotOR you either become the Dark Lord of the Sith, and actually _see_ Bastila speaking to your soldiers and a huge fleet flying out from the Star Forge, or you destroy the Star Forge and there's a celebration thrown in your honor.  Two endings, yes, but at least with more variation than color palette changes.
> 
> EDIT:  And there's the ending where Carth comes back (if you're female dark side) and you can choose to die on the Star Forge with him, IIRC.



I just assumed that anyone who kept the Star Forge made this choice before the actual ending. On the previous planet you choose between light or dark and then kill some of your crew depending on it. 

The ending was very predictable- choose light or dark, and the nemesis was always Malak. I guess my point is that a force child didn't step out from nowhere and offer me the fate of the universe on a plate. It was very straightforward and satisfying as either a typical Jedi or Sith ending. 

The only actual twist in the game was when you found out you were Revan.


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I just assumed that anyone who kept the Star Forge made this choice before the actual ending. On the previous planet you choose between light or dark and then kill some of your crew depending on it.
> 
> The ending was very predictable- choose light or dark, and the nemesis was always Malak. I guess my point is that a force child didn't step out from nowhere and offer me the fate of the universe on a plate. It was very straightforward and satisfying as either a typical Jedi or Sith ending.
> 
> The only actual twist in the game was when you found out you were Revan.



except for kotor and bg you actually have a rewarding ending.

ME3 there is no reward to the ending. they are all the same tweaked only with minor details

======
ME3 should have ended with TIM being the last encounter

and then have the crucible either fire/not fire depending on the score shepard gathered during his mission run.

that should have been the end, it would have made it totally rewarding 

but no they added some shitty super child to it


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I loved Kotor's ending , and while we are talking about Bioware games' endings ME3 should've had an ending similar to DAO , in a different universe of course.

The premise of the games was very similar , you go around the world recruiting factions to join in your epic final battle against an ancient evil boss.

I loved how DAO let you control how you use the forces you gathered, in the final battle.I understand something like that would be impossible for ME3 to implement primarily because it is a shooter , but still we could at least have been given a glorious cut scene where all the armies we convinced to help us are making the final onslaught. Even the scene where Wrex is making his final speech , he's talking to what , 8-10 Krogans ? That's all ? He brought 10 Krogans to take back Earth ? 

What I'm trying to say is that after the epic set up, the final mission wasn't as grand as I expected it to be. I won't even talk about the endings , there's been enough talk about them , but even the final mission was disappointing ,it just didn't look epic enough and yeah I'm playing a video game so visuals matter to me , If , as many in this thread have suggested , I should have let my imagination fill in the gaps for me , I'd be reading a book , not playing a _video_ game.

DAO even had a comic telling us what happened to the companions we'd grown to love. If ME3 had even done as little as that , a lot of the complaining would cease.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

The KOTOR 2 ending was actually one of the best.

KOTOR 1 endings were cliche good or bad, nothing spectacular to see there


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

> but still we could at least have been given a glorious cut scene where all the armies we convinced to help us are making the final onslaught.



What the fuck. We got so many of those. Complain all you want about the ending but adding such lame complaints to the list of negatives is pretty unfair.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> What the fuck. We got so many of those. Complain all you want about the ending but adding such lame complaints to the list of negatives is pretty unfair.



We got a few seconds worth of Quarian admirals sitting in armchairs and at other times we just saw a bunch of starships firing at the reapers. I'm talking about a really epic cut scene which would vary depending on your choices, for example I got the rachni army , but never got to see them in action. what's up with that ?



> _*so many* of those_



Please remind me where ??

Think about it , all the war assets that you keep adding , they only make an appearance on you war console , most of them are never shown in the cut scene video before the final mission. Where were my rachni , or my intergalactic mercenary force ?


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

Yea where is my Terminus fleet? I want to see my Blue Suns fighting! 
Being pretentious, nitpicking and long winded in your criticism wont really get you anywhere. Just make you look whiny.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not trying to "get anywhere". Bioware doesn't read this thread last time I checked. I'm just expressing my opinion.Why give us the choice of recruiting the Rachni , if they aren't going to get any screen time at all ? 

But still I grant you , those are small faults in an otherwise good scene , good but not epic, IMO of course.

But what about the ground battle itself , the final one ? To me it didn't feel any different than any of the dozens of side mission battles in the game. Is that how a final battle should be like ? Hell, the Reaper battle on Rannoch seemed more appropriate to be in the final.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Technically the rachni are never even part of the attack forces; they just help build the Crucible.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 18, 2012)

ah black widow 5 with fully upgraded disruptor and ammo piercing armor, how I love thee.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

Can we talk about weapons and powers instead of the ending 
Just for two pages? 

has anyone tested out the shredder/piercing mods?
do they work well/better than damage?


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't really had a chance to test them. My entire first playthrough involved using the stupidly overpowered Particle Rifle with extended barrel and 4x scope + Adrenaline Rush.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> I haven't really had a chance to test them. My entire first playthrough involved using the stupidly overpowered Particle Rifle with extended barrel and 4x scope + Adrenaline Rush.



try it with extended barrel and clip size with marksman

you upgrade adrenaline rush to use an extra power
then get marksman for accuracy and fire rate

The particle rifle has no recoil already but you are amping the fire rate 
you melt BANSHEES even on hardcore without an ammo power

after testing shredder mod and piercing mods 
they SEEM to do more damage to banshees ravagers and brutes
i was avoiding headshots in London to test it out


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

OMG OMG OMGGGGG 

After trying my corrupted or no data found files

I FINALLY HAVE A FILE WITH KAIDAN ALIVE 

funny how most of corrupted files had kaidan alive 

i romanced liara
then miranda
and now maybe i will be the super cheating mofo and romance kaidan :ho

i need that reave


----------



## Hana (Mar 18, 2012)

You don't have to romance him to get reave though. You just have to talk to him and not kill him.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

Really? O:
Well I am a Sheploo infiltrator 
I must infiltrate a different person every game :ho

Also, where is the hate from the Normandy color?
Blue Black White


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

infiltrator is half soldier half tech
kaidan is half tech half biotic
for a balanced team i need a half soldier half biotic
Javik?

or just rock liara and Garrus 
full bio and 2 half soldier 2 half tech


----------



## Hana (Mar 18, 2012)

I did insanity on my sentinel with Kaidan/Liara. Biotic explosions everywhere and great crowd control. Javik is probably a better choice for an infiltrator since he can soak up more damage.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

I beat insanity with Javik Liara + Adept shepard

Cluster nades with full force and damage can make a brute halt it's charge 
life saver


also bioware did think of alot of things :33
example:
As an infiltrator with squad cryo
Your heavy melee is low enough that it will hit frozen targets that are falling or lying down on the ground

I am going to try a CQC Melee heavy infiltrator :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Javik could solo Insanity, true story.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anyone watched this fan-made alternate ending?


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 18, 2012)

I plan to use my main man Garrus with Squad Armor Piercing ammo & either Javik (because he's hard F'N' Kor) or either Kaiden (I <3 Biotic Charge almost as much I <3 Boobs) if he's alive on the profile and either EDI (another Overloader) maybe James.

The Secret True Ending to Mass Effect 3 is epic dude. It's definately WAY better than the current. I wonder if there's truth that there's a DLC coming in April or May that includes more endings, Prothean Adept/Vanguard (multiplayer), Geth Infiltrator (Multiplayer). Anyone got a link to that? I read it here earlier, but because people spam this page so much since page 40, I rather not read back 25 pages.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

Prothean multiplayer characters? 
That is a complete troll.
Just like the supposed Volus Adept that was an unlockable for multiplayer too


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

It was Batarian Soldier/Sentinel, Geth Infiltrator/Engineer, and Prothean Adept/Vanguard.

The Protheans should be easy enough to make now.

It was posted (initially) by the same guy that outed the Lair of the Shadow Broker and Arrival DLCs long before their announcements for ME2.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Moar Brothean!_


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 18, 2012)

I match your Protheans with Quarians

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

You know what's awesome?

When the Geth annihilate the Quarian.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

Cant say they dont deserve it.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

People, in general, suck. 

Let's make synthetics.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Quarian definitely have it coming.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

I chose to give the Quarians another chance.. I did however find the matrix world to be quite a different experience.. had fun destroying reaper code


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Legion, the Geth Gardener.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

Apparently he is also the best gamer in existence. A true beacon for us all.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

You know, in retrospect they really should've given the Batarians some kind of defining feature besides the douchebag attitude. 

The turians have their military prowess, the Salarians have their scientific and covert skills to rely on, the Krogan are...well...Krogan and the Asari are valued for their wisdom, biotic potential, etc. As they stand, the Batarians are completely unsympathetic-unskilled, xenophobic, lacking any sort of valuable resource they could bring to the table. A poor man's humanity. 

How are we supposed to mourn the fact that they got steamrolled?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> You know, in retrospect they really should've given the Batarians some kind of defining feature besides the douchebag attitude.
> 
> The turians have their military prowess, the Salarians have their scientific and covert skills to rely on, the Krogan are...well...Krogan and the Asari are valued for their wisdom, biotic potential, etc. As they stand, the Batarians are completely unsympathetic-unskilled, xenophobic, lacking any sort of valuable resource they could bring to the table. A poor man's humanity.
> 
> *How are we supposed to mourn the fact that they got steamrolled?*



By not being bigots. Batarians are people, too. Besides. They're crafty. VERY SNEAKY.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

They could've fleshed them out better. Reading vague descriptions of the Hegemony's fall just didn't have the same impact as being on Thessia, watching the Asari commanders raising the spirits of their troops only to get creamed in the end.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 18, 2012)

so guys what do you recommend as far as enemies and map goes to complete a gold run?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

That's because you're a bigot.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

It wasn't my intention to come off as such, but whatever.

Should I make a Sentinel or a Vanguard for my third playthrough?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> You know, in retrospect they really should've given the Batarians some kind of defining feature besides the douchebag attitude.
> 
> The turians have their military prowess, the Salarians have their scientific and covert skills to rely on, the Krogan are...well...Krogan and the Asari are valued for their wisdom, biotic potential, etc. As they stand, the Batarians are completely unsympathetic-unskilled, xenophobic, lacking any sort of valuable resource they could bring to the table. A poor man's humanity.
> 
> How are we supposed to mourn the fact that they got steamrolled?



I actually did feel sad for them... imagine getting steamrolled without any warning and no help at all... Reapers had cut off all comm so they were done for


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Who cares what class you are when you're a BIGOT. 

Go with Sentinel.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

FINE!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> You know, in retrospect they really should've given the Batarians some kind of defining feature besides the douchebag attitude.
> 
> The turians have their military prowess, the Salarians have their scientific and covert skills to rely on, the Krogan are...well...Krogan and the Asari are valued for their wisdom, biotic potential, etc. As they stand, the Batarians are completely unsympathetic-unskilled, xenophobic, lacking any sort of valuable resource they could bring to the table. A poor man's humanity.
> 
> How are we supposed to mourn the fact that they got steamrolled?



True, but we never see a lot of the batarians in-game. And what we do see or hear about batarians are either mercenaries or slavers, and they all hate humanity for kicking their ass during the Blitz and Torfun. 

Maybe if we had a batarian squadmate, we could see a different side to the batarians.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

I want a Yahg as a squadmate 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbZJIKeDvR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 18, 2012)

Please, the Geth thanks to the sacrafice of Legion, was able to make peace with the Quarians thanks to the efforts of Legion, Tali Zorah nar Rayah vas Normandy and Commander Shepard. 

The Battarians had it coming to them. If they hadn't try to mess up our grill because they wanted what they had a chance to get but chose NOT to, serves them right.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 18, 2012)

Was at Grissom just now (power outage per usual means no gaming).  Jack getting verbally owned by Liara was funny. Also made little sense on this profile, since I played through the Shadow Broker DLC with Jack, so how in blazes does she not recognize Liara? Game world, I know.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 18, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Please, the Geth thanks to the sacrafice of Legion, was able to make peace with the Quarians thanks to the efforts of Legion, Tali Zorah nar Rayah vas Normandy and Commander Shepard.
> 
> The Battarians had it coming to them. If they hadn't try to mess up our grill because they wanted what they had a chance to get but chose NOT to, serves them right.



I am gonna screw the Geth over on this profile, just for shits and giggles (and Legion fanboys on  CBR doing an 'opposite alignment' playthrough)


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

lol Jacob.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 18, 2012)

Thought I would share this indoctrination video for the ME3 ending do not watch if you want spoilers!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbghjn7_Byc&list=FLkp9FpMRlRSat8AdO_UoDnQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You choices mattered to the overall experience of 3. I love hearing different reports from people who have made different choices. My friend didn't get to see Thane's scene or Grunts. I missed out on Jack's and Talis. Things like that are so awesome cause it feels like whole different stories have shifted thanks to previous choices. Everyone focused on the ending, but the whole experience throughout 3 mattered on your choices which I loved.



I got to see all the scenes 

Do I win Mass Effect 3?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> so guys what do you recommend as far as enemies and map goes to complete a gold run?



Geth.

Reapers are objectively the least fun enemies to fight, and Cerberus is all grenade spam and those god damn ninjas


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Phantoms are easysauce, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bDdSKfiSR0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Phantoms are easysauce, though.



They're annoying when you play a random match and the guys you got don't back you up


Geth I've found are the enemy I have this problem the least.


----------



## Rios (Mar 18, 2012)

Hunters arent a problem?


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlfIH57E03w&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> They're annoying when you play a random match and the guys you got don't back you up
> 
> 
> Geth I've found are the enemy I have this problem the least.



Unless you play something with Overload or Stasis.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

Quarian Infiltrators make Geth easy sauce. 

Sabotage all day every day.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2012)

I love the situational dialogue in this game. My favorite one is after I one shot the first phantom with my widowmaker, Garrus says "only cerberus would bring a knife to a gunfight".


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> And that matters why?
> It's still a game labeled Mass Effect 3.  Or are you paying for something else?.


 no its not it will b a game that says sims 3in the opening title sequence. your anlogy doesn't work






> You made up the idea of rebuilding the relays with Reaper tech.


 yes i did, but it seems like  no brainer.



> And since you said "screw individual choices" I have to wonder if you're playing the game for the same reason as 99% of fans


don't take my words out of context,that was in regards to the relays blowing up that should be a mandatory part of the story


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

Even though I romanced Tali and she was awesome, Garrus had to be the best character over 3 ME. He always had your back without question, and he wasn't necessarily a trusting person (remember Saren)

Best characters over the 3 ME

1. Garrus
2. Tali
3. Mordin

Worst

1. Ashley (sorry Kaiden I made a huge mistake)
2. Vega
3. Jacob

Best ME in order

1. ME2
2. ME
3. ME3


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

>Putting Tali over Mordin

Fanboys gonna fanboy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Tali is better then mordin

But vega is no where near the worst, he is actually one of the best


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

As I just said.

Fanboys gonna fanboy.

Or more accurately... Talimancers gonna talimance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> As I just said.
> 
> Fanboys gonna fanboy.
> 
> Or more accurately... Talimancers gonna talimance.



so because i like tali...my opinion on her doesn't...matter?

What insane breed of logic is that?

oh right...your  krory


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Because you're a _Talimancer_.

Anyone who is not one could understand it perfectly. But you're blinded by your fandom. Same reason you thought that fanfic was good.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I loved Mordin, but he was barely with me for more than a game. 

Tali had my back in all 3, like a boss. When I needed her against Sovereign, she was there with her shotgun.  Think I took her on all 3 ending missions. 

I might have put Mordin 1st of he had more time in the series.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Tali > Mordin , and she's not even in my top 3 

1>garrus
2>thane
3>liara

worst is a toss up between Miranda,Jacob and Vega


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

without the ending..

ME3
ME1
ME2

with the ending...
ME1
ME3
ME2


Best Characters in all Games:
Garrus
Liara
Jack (Mass Effect 3 )
Mordin
Tali
Wrex
Vega
Grunt

Worst (in order from worst to less worst):
Jacob
Miranda 
Ashley 
Kaiden


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because you're a _Talimancer_.
> 
> Anyone who is not one could understand it perfectly. But you're blinded by your fandom. Same reason you thought that fanfic was good.



I like tali, but  i like a bunch of other characters just as much, so that dosen't really work

the only one biased here is u from the sound of it


and that fanfiction was good bitch


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

>Tali over Wrex
>Vega over Grunt
>Miranda worse than Ashley

Now you're all just trolling here.

I miss the days when the cool, _intelligent_ people like Hana and Jena posted more.

@Zen-aku: "i liek... liek all da characturs but i wanna b in tali's vajayjay so i liek her moar."


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

It's tough to rank the games themselves , gameplay wise ME3 is the best , story wise ME1

EDIT : 



Krory said:


> I miss the days when the cool, _intelligent_ people like Hana and Jena posted more.



yeah anyone who agrees with you is cool , and intelligent , the rest are not.

your logic is undeniable


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no its not it will b a game that says sims 3in the opening title sequence. your anlogy doesn't work



Pay attention.  I said, 'So if they replaced everywhere in the game it says "The Sims 3" with "Mass Effect 3", then you would be ok with it?'  It wouldn't say Sims 3 in the opening sequence.  If paying for and getting a functioning game called "Mass Effect 3" is all that matters, would you have no problem with this?



> don't take my words out of context,that was in regards to the relays blowing up that should be a mandatory part of the story



...exactly.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Tali over Wrex
> >Vega over Grunt
> >Miranda worse than Ashley
> 
> ...



due to tali begin a teammate over the last three games.. she grew on me

Vega and Grunt are close but I gave it to vega due to his attempt to try to be more badass than Garrus

Ashley I can tolerated to a certain degree.. Miranda in ME3 was very weird.. she kept smiling at everything.


ME3 would have had the perfect story if the ending didn't mess it up


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> vega due to his attempt to try to be more badass than Garrus



surely you jest 

I liked Ashley's character - I hated her VA and her lines. 

Miranda was just meh , she was useless all through out . I'm guessing Bioware only put her in for eye candy , viz they put her on the poster too.Though she did make a perfect all round squadmate , in combat I mean


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Vega and Grunt are close but I gave it to vega due to his attempt to try to be more badass than Garrus



Garrus doesn't have to try, he was born a badass. He doesn't know any other way.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *surely you jest *
> 
> I liked Ashley's character - I hated her VA and her lines.
> 
> Miranda was just meh , she was useless all through out . I'm guessing Bioware only put her in for eye candy , viz they put her on the poster too.Though she did make a perfect all round squadmate , in combat I mean



He got an A for effort  but he can never be more badass than Garrus 

but he was a great character... 

Legion is an awesome character as well.... he tired to correct garrus on his calibrations but fail miserably lol.. that scene was golden


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> Pay attention.  I said, 'So if they replaced everywhere in the game it says "The Sims 3" with "Mass Effect 3", then you would be ok with it?'  It wouldn't say Sims 3 in the opening sequence.  If paying for and getting a functioning game called "Mass Effect 3" is all that matters, would you have no problem with this


 the analogy still dosen't work,  cause if you can recognize it as sims3 its still sims 3,

You paid for mass effect 3, you got mass effect 3, thats it




> ...exactly.


 choice is fine, but at the end you need a good story, you cant have control over every thing. You always get  the normandy, you always gt certain squad mates, you always meet sovereign, you always kill the collectors, and the relays should always be destroyed


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

ME3 is the best in all categories right up to the ending. It's not like the ending ruins the game as a whole.

The story was perfect up until that part, but even then it's not worse than ME1's.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Again it's a matter of opinion but I liked the ME1 story better because it introduces you to this magnificent universe , so there's a kind of suspense involved , you don't know what lies ahead.

Also you meet some of the best characters in the series for the first time in ME1

By ME3 you're already familiar with the universe , and the point of major suspense is what the crucible does, which of course the ending ruins.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 18, 2012)

>noticing Krory is a bit of a dick

>thinking this matters in any way 

smh. Anyway, now that the power is back, gonna finish up with some priority missions, read Power Electronics for a bit and go to sleep.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

>The point of major suspense is what the crucible does

>Not Reaper attacks on Palaven and its moon, the conflict between Turian, Krogan, and Salarian, trying to cure the genophage, the political undermining plots from the Salarian to betray the Krogan again, the selfish Quarian war against the Geth on Rannoch, witnessing firsthand the creation of the Geth and the Quarian betrayal, the return of the Rachni, the return of beloved characters, various Cerberus activities including attempted assassinations, what Cerberus is actually up to, internal plots to pit you against some of the beloved characters that you met in Mass Effect 1... and that's ignoring things such as the failed promise of finding out what the Reapers are actually doing there.

YES. NONE OF THAT MATTERS. IN FACT, I SKIPPED EVERY CONVERSATION NOT RELATED TO THE CRUCIBLE.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

> and that's ignoring things such as the failed promise of finding out what the Reapers are actually doing there.


 its not a mystery...why dose every one pretend we don't know why the reapers are doing this


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

So you knew all along that Space Jesus in the Citadel was commanding them to do it?

Did Tali tell you that?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you knew all along that Space Jesus in the Citadel was commanding them to do it?


 while i did call the Citadell being a benevolent reaper, no

i did d pay attention to sovereign saying that, organic life is a mutation and that their role is to oppose order on chaos,


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

So, as I said... you _knew_ all along that it was Space Jesus, a little holographic boy from millenia long past, commanding the Reapers?


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> >
> YES. NONE OF THAT MATTERS. IN FACT, I SKIPPED EVERY CONVERSATION NOT RELATED TO THE CRUCIBLE.



Too bad , you missed an epic story, maybe that explains why you're so pissed off all the time.

There's no point in arguing with you . Any one who doesn't agree with you is "not intelligent or cool ". But I'll try anyway , just for a little while .

There's a difference between "what matters" , and "suspense". I never said none of that matters.I said the crucible was the main point of suspense in ME3 where as everything that happened in ME1 was a revelation , every race you met , every enemy you faced , it was the first time.

As to your points :

1)Reapers attacking Turian homeworld , guys with largest fleet. _No suspense_
2)Genophage centric conflict , has been going on for centuries. _No suspense_
Hell even the cure part was hinted at in ME2. Maybe you skipped the convos there too ?
3)Quarian , Geth conflict .Cerberus activities. No, these were predictable because almost all of them were built up.

 I could go on but I'm not feeling like , point is I didn't say these were pointless, hell , the genophage arc was my fav in the entire series. I'm just saying that they were built up , not totally enshrouded in mystery like everything in ME1 was. 

I know you'll probably come up with a snide response trying to ascertain that your opinion IS , in fact the only one that matters , but guess what it won't change mine.

ME1 story > ME3 story , *IMO* , that's all I'm saying


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

Nobody would have suspected that. There's absolutely no foreshadowing in the series in regards to that because it was tacked on after the endings were leaked. The purpose of the Reapers was tacked on too. There was foreshadowing in the series in regards to the Reaper's purpose in the original script (Dark Matter shit), but there was no foreshadowing regarding Organics vs Synthetics.

If anyone said they saw either of those things coming is bullshitting.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

Holy shit is someone saying that they liked the ME1 story more than ME3 because of suspense?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah.

The story with virtually _no_ suspense was the most suspenseful.

MAKES PERFECT SENSE.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Holy shit is someone saying that they liked the ME1 story more than ME3 because of suspense?



yes they are , and once again i'm surprised , and slightly amused at the inability of people here accepting that there might be opinions different than their own.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

So you mean you're surprised that people have opinions of opinions?

SHOCKER!


----------



## Anarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The story with virtually _no_ suspense was the most suspenseful.
> 
> MAKES PERFECT SENSE.



Even before playing Mass Effect the first game in the series , you knew all about it's story ?

wow, must be awesome , and just a tiny bit dull , being you


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm trying to see which game has the best OST from the series...

The music in ME3 gave me that no hope for the future type of feeling... especially with Liara gift scene...

ME2 probably the least to me.. gotta listen to it again

so far its a battle between 1 & 3


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

If you've watched, read, or played anything sci-fi, you know what happens in the obligatory introductory phase. Nothing should come across as surprising. Especially when most everything is spoon-fed to you in the first hour or so.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

Anarch said:


> yes they are , and once again i'm surprised , and slightly amused at the inability of people here accepting that there might be opinions different than their own.



You're entitled to your own opinion, but judging a story's quality based off of suspicion is something I've never come across. Most people judge it based on the writing, characters, and setting.

You know, everything ME3 exceeded in.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> You're entitled to your own opinion, but judging a story's quality based off of suspicion is something I've never come across. Most people judge it based on the writing, characters, and setting.
> 
> You know, everything ME3 exceeded in.



LOLWUT, ITT we discover ME3 is some kind of masterpiece instead of being a turd. 
ME3 is one of the  sloppiest written game I've ever played. Right from the start.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope you joking lol seriously


----------



## Mofo (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I hope you joking lol seriously


Seriously, a dick. You haven't read many good books if you consider ME3 to be well written, again, it screams low quality as soon as it starts, you could fill a page  so many flaws that first scene has, and it gets worse as the game goes on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> but there was no foreshadowing regarding Organics vs Synthetics.



You mean other then the reapers, the geth, every A.I trying to kill you out of fear for its life, legion and every thing else



> So, as I said... you knew all along that it was Space Jesus, a little holographic boy from millenia long past, commanding the Reapers?


 No but i knew the citadel would be a reaper.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Seriously, a dick. You haven't read many good books if you consider ME3 to be well written, again, it screams low quality as soon as it starts, you could fill a page  so many flaws that first scene has, and it gets worse as the game goes on.



Okay... glad we are entitled to our own opinion


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> ME3 is the best in all categories right up to the ending. It's not like the ending ruins the game as a whole.
> 
> The story was perfect up until that part, but even then it's not worse than ME1's.



I thought the crew really wasn't diverse enough like last game. You had a lot people on a ship arguing about various differences, like Mordin with any Krogan, Tali and Legion, Miranda and Jack, even Thane had conflict with his own mortality. Overall the conflict made the ship feel alive. 

This game not so much. No drell, no salarian, no krogan. Humans who had tragic pasts (Jack and Miranda) were replaced by humans who had no past conflicts to deal with (Vega and Ashley.) 

The crew was less diverse and seemed shallow because of it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

Mofo said:


> LOLWUT, ITT we discover ME3 is some kind of masterpiece instead of being a turd.
> ME3 is one of the  sloppiest written game I've ever played. Right from the start.



ITT Mofo can't differentiate between a book and a game.

Quality opinion right here.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You mean other then the reapers, the geth, every A.I trying to kill you out of fear for its life, legion and every thing else
> 
> No but i knew the citadel would be a reaper.



Organics vs Synthetics as in the Reapers trying to save organics from synthetics. I should have clarified that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Organics vs Synthetics as in the Reapers trying to save organics from synthetics. I should have clarified that.



Harbinger did foreshadow that with his "we are your salvation through destruction" rants


----------



## Mofo (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> ITT Mofo can't differentiate between a book and a game.
> 
> Quality opinion right here.



Did I even mention books in that post? 
You want nicely written games? Get Jane Jensen's, play Tim Schafer's games or a random MYST.  These are not even RPGs.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

> ME1 story > ME3 story , IMO , that's all I'm saying


I'd agree only because Saren is my favorite villain in this franchise by far

Story and characterwise ME2 is king for me, with ME3 vs ME1 being a difficult decision I won't make until I've thought of it more.

I will say I disagree with the Tuchanka part not being suspenseful, since out of the whole franchise the plight of the krogan people, I just really was on the edge of my seat to see how it finally shook out.  I mean I knew with my decisions and stuff that I would likely get the "golden ending" of the storyline, but man I was hooked during that whole portion.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2012)

> Harbinger did foreshadow that with his "we are your salvation through destruction" rants


Yeah, that jives WITH THE ORIGINAL ENDING, you know.  The one that they foreshadowed in ME2 with the Tali portions, the big parts they kept bringing up in ME2 but never got brought up ever in ME3?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 18, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Seriously, a dick. You haven't read many good books if you consider ME3 to be well written, again, it screams low quality as soon as it starts, you could fill a page  so many flaws that first scene has, and it gets worse as the game goes on.




Makes me wonder how many have actually played a game with good writing.

And I'm not trying to seem like an elitist dick, but there were some pretty breathtaking stories like Planescape: Torment and Xenogears which would be considered high class writing.

ME3 had a few good moments like Mordin's sacrifice, but there were a lot of meh moments also and poor structure.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I'd agree only because Saren is my favorite villain in this franchise by far
> 
> Story and characterwise ME2 is king for me, with ME3 vs ME1 being a difficult decision I won't make until I've thought of it more.
> 
> I will say I disagree with the Tuchanka part not being suspenseful, since out of the whole franchise the plight of the krogan people, I just really was on the edge of my seat to see how it finally shook out.  I mean I knew with my decisions and stuff that I would likely get the "golden ending" of the storyline, but man I was hooked during that whole portion.



Tuchanka arc was indeed excellent... I mean there were no bad arcs in the game for me... except the ending.

and I have played plenty of games with fantastic storylines and and plenty of awesome moments..

ME3 is to me in terms of writing not because of the big moments but the small ones many won't even think about

like this for instance.. when I had Tali in my party.. she commented on how she was on fire in a vent from ME2 and I had forgotten all about that lol..

or when EDI trying to understand the concepts of "being a human"


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Tim Schafer





GOTYAY.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> GOTYAY.


Still a better ending than ME3.

By the way:
The Secret of Monkey Island
Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge
Maniac Mansion: Day of the Tentacle
Full Throttle
Grim Fandango
Psychonauts


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, I thought we were talking about nicely-written games.

I'm sure you could understand the mistake... since that's what I could have swore you said.

Kind of like when you compared the game to a book... then later denied it.


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, that jives WITH THE ORIGINAL ENDING, you know.  The one that they foreshadowed in ME2 with the Tali portions, the big parts they kept bringing up in ME2 but never got brought up ever in ME3?



you mean haestrom and the sun exploding?

yeah they never followed through with that story line

nor the one where they found the super weapon that killed the reaper where u got ur iff from


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, that jives WITH THE ORIGINAL ENDING, you know.  The one that they foreshadowed in ME2 with the Tali portions, the big parts they kept bringing up in ME2 but never got brought up ever in ME3?



they gave it a throw away line its not like it was a major thing through out the entire series


really the dark energy thing would of been so out of left field




> The Secret of Monkey Island
> Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge
> Maniac Mansion: Day of the Tentacle
> Full Throttle
> ...


 i haven't played any of those


----------



## Mofo (Mar 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, I thought we were talking about nicely-written games.
> 
> I'm sure you could understand the mistake... since that's what I could have swore you said.
> 
> Kind of like when you compared the game to a book... then later denied it.



Krory, that you were a bit on the retarded side of the human spectrum was a given, that you can't read is new.
My posts are here, unchanged, read them again. When did I  compare games to books? I didn't, my words were:



> You haven't read many good books if you consider ME3 to be well written, again, it screams low quality as soon as it starts, you could fill a page so many flaws that first scene has, and it gets worse as the game goes on



Now, do I need to paraphrase myself so that even sub 500 SAT scorers could understand?
I'll break it down for you, ME is not well written, if you want something nicely written you should grab a book or a shopping list, it's not like ME is better than the latter, then you'll have some good indication of what is nicely done and what isn't.
By the way, you wrote this:



> If you've watched, read, or played anything sci-fi, you know what happens in the obligatory introductory phase. Nothing should come across as surprising. Especially when most everything is spoon-fed to you in the first hour or so



And yeah, the games I quoted are well written, what's the point, have you ever played them?
Feel free to ignore my posts, if they cause you such butthurt, there is no reason to keep reading them. 




Zen-aku said:


> i haven't played any of those


And that, my friend, is the problem. These were among the funniest games ever produced.  Grim Fandango was fantastic.
You should get Anachronox as well, it's a great game. The point is, if you have a good writer you can literally talk about anything. For example none of the former games were dramatic or serious, but they still had great writing. It's a matter of flow.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Its all a matter of preferences.. I consider ME3 to be well written to the point of enjoyment.. sadly not everyone can see ME3 the way I see it...

and of course there will always be material better than it but there is always worst material than it too....

If you enjoyed or consider it well-written then thats all there is to it...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

It's probably a combination of me not paying attention and me not playing ME1 in a long time, but the only instance of dark matter that I remember is in ME2 with Haestrom's sun. Which I figured was an isolated incident and didn't care about it. 

But apparently dark matter is some super big thing. Someone wanna explain why I should care?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 18, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> It's probably a combination of me not paying attention and me not playing ME1 in a long time, but the only instance of dark matter that I remember is in ME2 with Haestrom's sun. Which I figured was an isolated incident and didn't care about it.
> 
> But apparently dark matter is some super big thing. Someone wanna explain why I should care?



They canned the concept when the original writers left.  I wrote about it  here:


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2012)

As someone who was satisfied with the control ending, I can still see why the ending sequence has so many up in arms. It's not that I disagree with the idea of sacrifice as a theme, but the way everything was handled seemed rushed and poorly executed. On top of that, the sequence jars with what has been established with the series in some significant ways: the dilemma AnakinStarchild (should've been a Reaper VI or the race that made them) presents you with contradicts earlier events - peace being possible between Geth and Quarians and Edi's inoffensive nature - in the game, Shephard simply resigns to the choices when he/she has always protested in every game, including this one, and the outcomes aren't different enough to make it feel like the player's decisions mattered. Then the lack of closure with the survivors and having the Normandy inexplicably crash on a random planet makes things worse.

 I highly doubt all the writers at Bioware thought this would fly, but it's what we got. Mac Walters' notes emblazoned with "LOTS OF SPECULATION FOR EVERYONE" strongly implies that he knew how people would respond, unfortunately, the fact that speculation is the last thing people want from the end of a blockbuster action trilogy must have slipped his mind. One of Bioware's departed old guard, Brent Knowles, even calls them out on thematic discord between this ending and the series as a whole. Regardless of where you stand on the issue, the angry voices are large and include people with legitimate gripes, and Bioware is taking them seriously. It's simply bad business to ignore unsatisfied customers.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Best characters over the 3 ME
> 
> 1. Garrus
> 2. Tali
> 3. Mordin



No Thane, smh



> Worst
> 
> 1. Ashley (sorry Kaiden I made a huge mistake)
> 2. Vega
> 3. Jacob



Agreed, though I think Jacob should be first, considering he doesn't have anything going for him at all. 

And Vega, I don't know. He was okay, but nothing stood out to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Mofo said:


> And that, my friend, is the problem. These were among the funniest games ever produced.  Grim Fandango was fantastic.
> You should get Anachronox as well, it's a great game. The point is, if you have a good writer you can literally talk about anything. For example none of the former games were dramatic or serious, but they still had great writing. It's a matter of flow.



no thanks, form the list you made, none of them appeal  to me. hence why i haven't played them.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2012)

> Without giving anything away, (directly, as all subsequent links will contain some spoilers) the ending, by which I mean the final five to ten minutes, of Mass Effect 3 is easily the worst finale I?ve seen compared to the preceding quality that came before it ? in any medium. At literally every level, it?s objectively terrible.
> 
> Sloppy execution that reuses art assets reveals that it?s a hurried inclusion. The under thought and over pretentious dialogue does nothing but create bizarre, confusing plot holes. It even commits the same sin The Devil Inside did earlier this year, and has the gall to add an advertisement by the producers at the end of the credits, which is frankly insulting.
> 
> Far more importantly though, it betrays key themes and values well established by the series thus far. Past player choice impacting the shape of events is negated in favor of an arbitrary and poorly explained ?pick your favorite color? moment. Science fiction justification in an otherwise material world is abandoned for magical deism, since quite literally, a god in a machine appears. Unification through altruism and sacrifice is thrown out for pure nihilism: each of the choices you?re forced to make results in Shepard committing some level of genocide or another, with the benefits removed from any relatable emotional touchstone to the intangible space of far flung statistics. It even manages to make The Reapers, one of the more imposing forces of antagonism in recent memory, come across as foolish pawns


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2012)

I just found some interesting statistics on the geth quarians 

For the players that could not take a 3rd option: aka make peace between both factions because they didnt have either the reputation to convince the fleet or they didnt rescue Koris or they gave up tali's data
72% of time the quarians were destroyed 
The most popular way to solve that is 
making peace 60%~ 
pwning the quarians 29%~ 
pwnign the geth 11%`

So nearly one out of 3 people who did have the option to make peace between the geth and quarians
Decided to kill the quarians 
Most amusing


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

I think you mean, "Most deserving."


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

The Quarians did deserve it. It was their own fault.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2012)

Most of the Quarians now and in the Geth's memory banks come off like reactionary douchebags. Javik brings up on more than one occasion that they were always considered to be very emotional, so they're basically a race of 16-year old girls. If peace weren't an option, the Geth would appear to be a better choice from both a utilitarian and cautious perspective, since the latter aren't going to shoot at you because you hurt their feelings.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

And people said I was wrong to call Tali an angsty brat...

Silly Talimancers.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2012)

I picked Tali as my LI, but there's no denying the flaws of her people. That being said, she does grow as a person and changes her views, which is more than you can say for most people. There's also the bro admiral and the Quarians who died for their "children" when they first came to awareness. See, this is why The Shepherd is needed. All of the races have retarded individuals - Wreav for the Krogan, Udina for us, the Salarian Dalatrass, etc. You can now put them all in their place simultaneously and spare the normal people from their stupidity. How are you going to debate with a two-kilometer tall robot or robots?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2012)

From a personal standpoint, I would have chosen the geth. I love Tali and all (and I have a newfound respect for Admiral Koris) but the rest of the quarians are either war mongering idiots or too weak to speak out against the idiocy. Especially Han'Gerrel, who would let his whole fleet get eradicated on some stupid notion to eliminate all geth.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2012)

Dalatrass: The Krogan will never be civili -
Reapard: I WILL FUCKING SMASH YOU!


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

There was ever only one cool Quarian...

And that was Jayne Reegar.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2012)

The Dalatrass thought she was being bullied in the last conversation, she will literally be assaulted by every booming syllable in this one.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2012)

A question about the 'control' ending:

In the final scene, when the Normandy crashes on that planet and the door of the ship starts to open...the credits suddenly kicked in. I was puzzled, to say the least. Then I checked online and I see that there is actually more to the scene, where the crew members like Joker come out of the ship together. Was my game bugged or something?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 18, 2012)

I've heard about that bug before. There's more to the scene, but that's all there really is - Joker and crew walking out.

The ending isn't real anyway. Everything after Harbinger hits you with his beam is indoctrination.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I've heard about that bug before. There's more to the scene, but that's all there really is - Joker and crew walking out.
> 
> The ending isn't real anyway. Everything after Harbinger hits you with his beam is indoctrination.



Any idea where you heard of the bug? I've been searching the 'net, but can't find a single mention of it, gah.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the analogy still dosen't work,  cause if you can recognize it as sims3 its still sims 3,
> 
> You paid for mass effect 3, you got mass effect 3, thats it



So you're saying that because it plays like Sims 3 and not Mass Effect 3, then you're not getting what you paid for?  Great.  I paid for a Mass Effect 3 that has an ending which your choices actually affect when you play it.  I didn't get that.



> choice is fine, *but at the end you need a good story*, you cant have control over every thing. You always get  the normandy, you always gt certain squad mates, you always meet sovereign, you always kill the collectors, and the relays should always be destroyed



Didn't get that either in the ending.

Also, let me quote Casey Hudson:

"As Mass Effect 3 is the end of the planned trilogy, the developers are not constrained by the necessity of allowing the story to diverge, yet also continue into the next chapter.  This will result in a story that diverges into wildly different conclusions based on the player's actions in the first two chapters."

Hudson said it himself.  The constraints that applied to ME1 and 2, and resulted in those things you reference, didn't need to apply to ME3.  And again, this is an example of not getting what I paid for.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The Quarians did deserve it. It was their own fault.



no Its the admiral's fault. mostly Han'gerrel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> So you're saying that because it plays like Sims 3 and not Mass Effect 3, then you're not getting what you paid for?  Great.  I paid for a Mass Effect 3 that has an ending which your choices actually affect when you play it.  I didn't get that.



No. You payed for mass effect 3, you got mass effect three, you not liking the  ending is inconsequential.

end of story


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No. You payed for mass effect 3, you got mass effect three, you not liking the  ending is inconsequential.
> 
> end of story



I didn't get the Mass Effect 3 I was expecting and was advertised.  The money I paid says that I deserve to get what was advertised.


----------



## mootz (Mar 18, 2012)

hahahahaha the butthurt in this thread

the ending sucked, so what. play it again, its a fun game


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 19, 2012)

FYI a post was put on Bioware's ME facebook saying they weren't going to change the ending. It was quickly removed, reposted on twitter, then removed again.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 19, 2012)

mootz said:


> hahahahaha the butthurt in this thread
> 
> the ending sucked, so what. play it again, its a fun game


it doesn't compare to the Bioware forums.

butthurt and tears. 

"I will never buy another Bioware/EA game ever again!!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2012)

They don't need to change the ending. Just expand on it.



Nightblade said:


> "I will never buy another Bioware/EA game ever again!!"



And then they'll turn around and buy DA3 when it comes out


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 19, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> it doesn't compare to the Bioware forums.
> 
> butthurt and tears.
> 
> "I will never buy another Bioware/EA game ever again!!"


----------



## Wan (Mar 19, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> And then they'll turn around and buy DA3 when it comes out



Nope.  I still haven't bought any of the Assassin's Creed games because of Ubisoft's reprehensible constant connection required DRM on PC (master race here ).  If I have a problem with BioWare's business or storytelling practices I won't buy their products, simple.  If they had an ongoing story that I wanted to see finished, it might have been different, but the Mass Effect story arc is over, and Dragon Age II didn't really leave me dying to see its continuation.

Edit: Oh and Jessica Merizan has said that the statements on Facebook/Twitter are not definitive.



			
				Jessica Merizan said:
			
		

> Guys this was a misinformed individual who is helping us on our social media channels during our launch period. Nothing has changed I'm terms of the feedback we're gathering. If we had made a decision regarding this matter, we would have relayed it in a formal announcement.
> 
> I'm so proud of everyone who has been participating in surveys, polls, threads that politely address concerns and the overall positive nature of our community. Don't forget that many issues people had with DA2 was directly addressed with DLC like Legacy. This is a serious matter and I promise that our leadership is hearing your feedback.
> 
> ...



If they're not willing to make an announcement yet, that probably just means anything can happen.  Though I'm rather certain now that BioWare didn't have anything up their sleeve for the ending beforehand.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2012)

Oman said:


> Nope.  I still haven't bought any of the Assassin's Creed games because of Ubisoft's reprehensible constant connection required DRM on PC (master race here ).  If I have a problem with BioWare's business or storytelling practices I won't buy their products, simple.  If they had an ongoing story that I wanted to see finished, it might have been different, but the Mass Effect story arc is over, and Dragon Age II didn't really leave me dying to see its continuation.





whoosh.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

His name was Marauder Shields.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2012)

Blasto vs Marauder Shields. 

Who wins?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

Blasto, clearly.

It is our beloved Marauder Shields' destiny to perish for the sake of all sentient life.


----------



## Wan (Mar 19, 2012)

Never forget...


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Mar 19, 2012)

What now, the two husks before him got forgotten D: ?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd buy it:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Posted by Arlionis on BSN


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 19, 2012)

Oman said:


> I didn't get the Mass Effect 3 I was expecting and was advertised.  The money I paid says that I deserve to get what was advertised.



You deserve nothing


----------



## Faustus (Mar 19, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Any idea where you heard of the bug? I've been searching the 'net, but can't find a single mention of it, gah.



It's not a bug. You will get this if you have too little war assets.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol. The Garrus-Shepard Shooting Gallery at the top of the presidium was one of the best parts of the game......so far.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 19, 2012)

ME3 definitely had some epic missions Palaven's moon, Asari homeworld and Earth were the best for me.The setting and conversations you had on earth as you made your way for that speech was awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think you mean, "Most deserving."



Oh, Krory.
Your literary expertise has saved me once more. :33

I guess when they wanted to mainstream ME3 for the shooter fans they had to give the shooter fans that mainstream ending on par to all their military shooters.

Too bad us RPG fans know the deeper meaning and knows its  indoctrination :33


----------



## Faustus (Mar 19, 2012)

Arishem said:


> That being said, she does grow as a person and changes her views



Indeed. Tali was changing slowly during all 3 games, and the culmination was on Rannoch, when she basically said "Fuck this shit, I'm going with you wherever you go, forget what I've said earlier!". That's when she refused the loserish identity of her race for good.


narutoXhinata=love said:


> Thought I would share this indoctrination video for the ME3 ending do not watch if you want spoilers!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Everything is summed up nicely. I would only add 2 more points:
1. After Shepard "merges" with Anderson (assuming Anderson is an unaffected part of him), there is an accent on Shepard's wound. It was never shown before, of course, it may be that Marauder's doing, but somehow *it was in the exact same place* as Anderson's wound.
2. You can get the "Synthesis" ending only *with high enough war-assets points*. As if Reapers think it can be troublesome to destroy your military might, so it's better to _merge_ with it. Or, to put it simple, to _consume_ it. That what "Synthesis" truly is.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2012)

That's why it makes sense to go for the 'Destr-ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL (God I miss Harbinger taunting the fuck outta me)


----------



## Rios (Mar 19, 2012)

Taunting? He is the biggest Shepard fanboy in the series.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol. The Garrus-Shepard Shooting Gallery at the top of the presidium was one of the best parts of the game......so far.



It was legendary  But did any one miss on purpose to let Garrus win ?



Faustus said:


> I'm going with you wherever you go, forget what I've said earlier!".



After finally regaining their home world after ages , Tali and her people are stuck in the Solar system with no way back home  just imagine


----------



## Faustus (Mar 19, 2012)

Anarch said:


> It was legendary  But did any one miss on purpose to let Garrus win ?


 I did 



> After finally regaining their home world after ages , Tali and her people are stuck in the Solar system with no way back home  just imagine



Only *if* we believe the ending. Which makes no sense anyway.

Besides, they are "migrating fleet", they will reach their homeworld sooner or later


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2012)

Faustus said:


> I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but a destroyed relay destroys solar systems 
so if there was a mass relay by the Sol system
UMMMMM


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 19, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> They don't need to change the ending. Just expand on it.
> 
> 
> 
> And then they'll turn around and buy DA3 when it comes out



I doubt it. I think Bioware will take a huge hit. People have been angry at Game Co's before but not at this level.

People can make lite of it and call them butthurt and all but they paid for thier game. Nobody did for them so they have the right to be upset.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 19, 2012)

I have to say, I'm kinda surprised at the wave of hatred across the internet concerning the ending. Maybe it's because I went in with such low expectations (I kept hearing that the ending was horrible, so I was anticipating something truly bad) but what I actually got didn't really seem to match that. Perhaps the game would have been better off without the last minute plot twist (which raised new questions and probably new plot holes along with it) but I didn't really have a big problem with the control ending. You save everyone and the only cost is yourself. (The fall of the Mass Relay network is pretty bad in that it cuts people off from their homes, though.) 

A big part of the problem seems to be people complaining about the lack of choice, the fact that all the paths lead to a similar conclusion. I can see why that would be frustrating, but it doesn't really bother me. I never expected to fully hold the reigns of the storyline. There is basically no happy ending, but that's something I sensed throughout the game as a whole. From the very opening, when you see Earth getting torn up, it felt like everything was going to hell, and that only increased throughout the game. (Asari homeworld, Tali committed suicide in my game while the Geth killed her people, etc.) 

It's a shame that the ending has become so controversial and damning, because I thought the rest of the game was great. Really engaging and dramatic, with some very memorable scenes. 

The one thing I do agree with is people complaining about the lack of closure -- lack of closure feels more realistic, but it did seem too sudden, and I wanted to know what happened to the other characters. In my ending I didn't even get to see who came out of the ship, haha.  



Faustus said:


> It's not a bug. You will get this if you have too little war assets.



Ah, thanks.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> but a destroyed relay destroys solar systems
> so if there was a mass relay by the Sol system
> UMMMMM



Well, there could be several explanations about why relays didn't destroy their systems, but I won't bother explaining, because, as I said, the ending doesn't make sense anyway.


Dream Brother said:


> In my ending I didn't even get to see who came out of the ship, haha.



In your case that would be Joker (always him), EDI (for Control and Synthesis), your LI and the other crew member with highest relationships (only ME3 counts) with your Shepard. I think you had to little points because you didn't play MP and that cut 50% of your points. There are third-party mods to fix that.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 19, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> You save everyone



incorrect.

you have no idea what happens to everyone , because they never bothered to show us.

*That* is my main complaint.I'm not one of those fans who wanted Shepard and his crew living happily ever after in reaper free fairyland .
I just wanted to know WHAT THE HELL happened to all the npcs I grew to like so much over the 3 games.

But anyway , now that weeks have passed and my disgust has mellowed , I guess it's Bioware's game , they have the freedom to make as screwed up an ending as they like , and similarly gamers have the freedom to bitch about it , and also to boycott their next games if they so desire.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2012)

Anarch said:


> But anyway , now that weeks have passed and my disgust has mellowed , I guess it's Bioware's game , they have the freedom to make as screwed up an ending as they like , and similarly gamers have the freedom to bitch about it , and also to boycott their next games if they so desire.



Pretty much how I feel about it now. My feels are still crushed from the ending.. but whatever. Overall it was a fantastic game... it's just the ending.. didn't make the grand adventure worth while. 

okay.jpeg

For a while there I thought the Indoctrination theory was true.... and Bioware were master trolls.. because _I wanted to believe _that there had to be more than what we got.. but I guess their post on FB pretty much confirmed it is what it is. I should have know Bioware can't troll.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> I doubt it. I think Bioware will take a huge hit. People have been angry at Game Co's before but not at this level.
> 
> People can make lite of it and call them butthurt and all but they paid for thier game. Nobody did for them so they have the right to be upset.



I guess you missed my post replying to Oman. 

It was a joke, based on CoD players who always say "wow this CoD sucks why is this game so shitty blah blah blah" and then they turn around and buy the next installment.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Pretty much how I feel about it now. My feels are still crushed from the ending.. but whatever. Overall it was a fantastic game... it's just the ending.. didn't make the grand adventure worth while.
> 
> okay.jpeg
> 
> For a while there I thought the Indoctrination theory was true.... and Bioware were master trolls.. because _I wanted to believe _that there had to be more than what we got.. but I guess their post on FB pretty much confirmed it is what it is. I should have know Bioware can't troll.



wish indoctrination theory was true too

then we'd have more to it 

oh well i'll just play it for what it is. and i am glad i didn't buy the dlc 

EA not getting any extra money from me


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

The indoctrination theory _is_ true.

BioWare is just trolling you again now.

This is why they think they can take you all for a ride - because they can!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> The indoctrination theory _is_ true.
> BioWare is just trolling you again now.
> This is why they think they can take you all for a ride - because they can!






Muk said:


> wish indoctrination theory was true too
> then we'd have more to it
> oh well i'll just play it for what it is. and i am glad i didn't buy the dlc
> EA not getting any extra money from me




I should've known, the theory was too good for Mac Walters to come up with.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

>Silly kids not believing the indoctrination theory

What a bunch of noobs.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 19, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I guess you missed my post replying to Oman.
> 
> It was a joke, based on CoD players who always say "wow this CoD sucks why is this game so shitty blah blah blah" and then they turn around and buy the next installment.



Ahhhh oh ok. My bad.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 19, 2012)

Reading on the Bioware forums,

This x1,000,000



> The issue is this:
> 
> People need to stop treating BioWare as this great company that respects us. I know it's hard, because many of us have been fans of the company for a long time. We've loved and admired their work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 19, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *That* is my main complaint.I'm not one of those fans who wanted Shepard and his crew living happily ever after in reaper free fairyland .
> I just wanted to know WHAT THE HELL happened to all the npcs I grew to like so much over the 3 games.
> 
> But anyway , now that weeks have passed and my disgust has mellowed , I guess it's Bioware's game , they have the freedom to make as screwed up an ending as they like , and similarly gamers have the freedom to bitch about it , and also to boycott their next games if they so desire.



Oh, I agree with you, and I even mentioned that in my post -- I also wanted to know what happened to my party members. You get quite close to them over the course of the three games, so you definitely end up caring about what happens to them. The fact that we never really got closure on that end is definitely a glaring bad point, and I wish they had addressed that. 

I'm just surprised at how vehement the reactions have been -- I can understand being disappointed, but people sound disgusted, hurt, and downright angry. It makes me feel like I'm missing something, because many people seem to actually feel seriously offended by the ending, while I think of it as disappointing in certain areas but bearable, and certainly not bad enough to make me forget how great the rest of the game was.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

That BioWare post made me piss myself laughing. Dumbest, most selfish shitheads on the planet on that forum.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Reading on the Bioware forums,
> 
> 
> > The issue is this:
> ...


Can't argue with that. Especially when Casey Husdon and Mac Walters keeps saying sht liek this pre-ME3's release. 



> ?From very early on we wanted the science of the universe to be plausible. Obviously it?s set in the future so you have to make some leaps of faith but we didn?t want it to be just magic in space.?
> ?
> Mac Walters, lead writer of Mass Effect 3



....and this.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel this needs to be posted again:


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2012)

Drew Karpyshyn was the better writer 

    Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn
    Baldur's Gate II: Throne of Bhaal
    Neverwinter Nights
    Neverwinter Nights: Hordes of the Underdark
    Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
    Jade Empire
    Mass Effect
    Mass Effect 2

TOO BAD HE LEFT BIOWARE AND DIDNT DO ANY WRITING FOR ME3


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

He didn't leave before ME3, though.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2012)

my ninja edit
you ninja'd it?

well he didnt write for ME3 though :<


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

He did, though.

Most of it was just scrapped.

Besides, Mac was the one that wrote Garrus in ME1 and ME2. That's where the money's at.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the ending if Keith David... David Anderson lived. I'd even accept it. But changing the endings completely rocks ass too.

How do I get the vaporized ending? I saw this one video someone posted 10 pages or so ago where it showed all endings at once and I want to know how to get the vaporized ending.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2012)

finish the game with less than 1750 war assets

shep dies
reapers live
earth is ravaged


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> finish the game with less than 1750 war assets
> 
> shep dies
> reapers live
> earth is ravaged



That sounds like a bad ending.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2012)

The Boss said:


> That sounds like a bad ending.



yeah O:


Can someone teach me to infiltrator? 
So far i have max cryo and max incinerate with shatter point combo


----------



## Pirao (Mar 19, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> And then they'll turn around and buy DA3 when it comes out



I know I won't.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

When I was infiltrator the only powers I really used were Incinerate (rarely) and Tactical Cloak.

And the grenades, of course.

And take Armor-Piercing as your bonus power. Use only a sniper rifle.

1. Cloak
2. Shoot guy in head
3. ???
4. PROFIT!

Probably the easiest class to play.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I feel this needs to be posted again:



Still trying too hard 

Pretty persistent aren't you?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

Persistent on what, exactly?


----------



## Rios (Mar 19, 2012)

I wonder if you can play the Engineer and the Adept without firing your gun at all. Worth a try. Wonder if you can summon multiple turrets and drones.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

You can't summon multiples - just like the drone in ME2, when you re-do it, it the old one goes away.

Not sure if you can do a turret and drone at the same time, though.


----------



## Tifa (Mar 19, 2012)

The ending kinda annoys me but not because of my Shepard dying(). I felt like they had left little clues about her/his upcoming death throughout the whole game especially in the last dream where Shepard and the kid burn together and the sad music that plays when interacting with certain characters. 

But what gets on my nerves is that damn Joker!! Why does he get to survive all the time!? First in ME2's opening and now in ME3's ending. I like Joker but I like Shepard more


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

Joker is Seth Green and it has been scientifically proven that you cannot kill Seth Green.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 19, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Reading on the Bioware forums,
> 
> This x1,000,000


Yes that post was on point.

We can cry but at the end of the day, they are doing just as any business does. Its the same reason they put unfinished games out and have to patch it days after they put it out. They give not a F about what we may want but moreaso what sells. ME was gonna sell millions of copies regardless, unless it was complete garbage. Madden football is the pinnicle of examples of how we continue to buy even when we're angry. We have far more power then they do, as we are the ones buying the mess. We need to be more critical and more untrusting of these companies. Be wary consumers and not just Fans.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 19, 2012)

Seth Green in the ME universe is what Chuck Norris is to ours.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> You can't summon multiples - just like the drone in ME2, when you re-do it, it the old one goes away.
> 
> Not sure if you can do a turret and drone at the same time, though.



u can summon 1 turret, 1 combat drone, 1 def drone at the same time

not sure if its any help but that's what you can do xD


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Joker is Seth Green and it has been scientifically proven that you cannot kill Seth Green.



SCOTTY DON'T
ever die


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcvJz8ft_Q0[/YOUTUBE]


rip Charr.


----------



## Wan (Mar 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> He didn't leave before ME3, though.



By Mass Effect 2 he had left the Edmonton studio to go to the Austin studio to work on The Old Republic.  Karpyshyn may have provided an outline for 2 and 3, but Walters did the heavy lifting for writing those games. Only after The Old Republic's launch did Karpyshyn announce that he was leaving BioWare entirely.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 19, 2012)

argh...what i find funny is what people don't notice about the ending...argh

argh..spoilers...argh

argh...the citadel blowing up, those kilometer long chunks fall from the sky, eradiacating all life on earth, only the krogan survive...argh

argh...the quarians starve because they brought the friggin lifeships with them to earth, even iof they survive the sudden disappearance of the rellays means that they have no idea if the war was won, so society brakes down either way do to fatalysm and paranoia...argh

argh...the volus no longer have an economy so there civilisation collapses...argh

argh...the elcor were all wiped out because they (sadly)were...so...slow...argh

argh...all earth colonys die out because they can't recive supplies and the surviving ones probably have to small a population to keep viable gene pool...argh

argh...the turrians, the ones on earth starve to death do to...you know...not being able to eat anything from earth (whose entire biosfere was destroyed because of large citadel chunks), maybe the quarians will share...probably not)...argh

argh...the krogan now only having 1 planet, probably revert to there warlike days without wrex as clan leader...argh

argh...the salarians home planet is probably left in 1 piece, but they are now isolated and face the same problem of not knowing if the war was won...argh

argh...the asari, well, lets see if they can get that beacon of theres to get some info on rellays...argh

argh...the geth inherite the galaxy, synthetics rule the cosmos, just like the catalyst planed ...argh


----------



## DedValve (Mar 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> I wonder if you can play the Engineer and the Adept without firing your gun at all. Worth a try. Wonder if you can summon multiple turrets and drones.



I'm still on my first playthrough (taking it niiiiice and slooooow) and I put it on insanity as engineer.

I laugh at anything that remotely thinks is a threat to me. ME3 is by far the easiest. To the point of almost being a joke. 

Drones and turrets provide distraction and killing power, incinerate and cryo destroys armor, overload shields and barriers, sabotage any non-organic that pisses me off and I don't even know what else I have in my arsenal. All I ever use is Turret and Incinerate. My partner varies from time to time, usually for the lols. 

Shepard is stupidly overpowered.

Just got Tali back. Her face....Bioware why you so lazy? 

I'd much rather they didn't spend 2 minutes in photoshop...or not give her a face at all. I much rather prefer the other faces in the artbook for Quarians. Even if their not as hot.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2012)

Pirao said:


> I know I won't.



I'm not going to repeat myself again. 

Joke, your head, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> finish the game with less than 1750 war assets
> 
> shep dies
> reapers live
> earth is ravaged



Sounds like the best ending for my worst import shepard.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2012)

What's your worst import like, Mist Puppet? Mine's got dead Rachni, dead Wrex, dead Ashley, dead Council, all the new ME2 squadmates except Grunt and Miranda dead. This is gonna suck a bit more, though I'm interested in seeing who replaces Mordin and Jack.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

Jack is replaced by a throwaway who dies anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2012)

> like this for instance.. when I had Tali in my party.. she commented on how she was on fire in a vent from ME2 and I had forgotten all about that lol..


Like Jack saying she's training her students for endurance because she almost passed out holding the field in ME2 



> really the dark energy thing would of been so out of left field


and the synthetic thing wasn't, especially for those who got the paragon ending of rannoch


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2012)

That sounds like utter shit. At least tell me Mordin's replacement isn't such a throwaway.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

Probably is since Grunt's replacement is a throwaway, as well.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2012)

ME3 sucks if your party member dies in ME2..


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2012)

But it feels wrong to generally go through a so called suicide mission without anyone dying. Call me cynical.


----------



## Hana (Mar 19, 2012)

Padok Wiks, the guy that replaces Mordin, is actually pretty hilarious. His slight obsession with Krogan breeding habits made me fall on the floor laughing.You also get a little insight into Mordin since they were friends.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 19, 2012)

If you're going for the worst of all possible worlds, I think you'd get a poorer war asset number with Wrex alive. You can fool Wreav if you fake the cure, but Wrex will find out and remove a lot of Krogan support for earth. Shortly before you kill him.

With Wrex dead the game changes lying to the Krogan to be more palatable. Mordin can certainly agree with you. Though, I don't know if Mordin's replacement is just generally incompetent. Failing to find or disperse the cure might lose Krogan support... I don't know what can happen then.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2012)

Hana said:


> Padok Wiks, the guy that replaces Mordin, is actually pretty hilarious. His slight obsession with Krogan breeding habits made me fall on the floor laughing.You also get a little insight into Mordin since they were friends.



Looking forward to it.. as soon as I import a game where he dies..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2012)

people need to


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> people need to





> but a small, vocal percentage of players aren't thrilled with the game's ending, to put it mildly.


I hate how they keep saying this. 



Yeah, small alright.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya know... the evidence towards the indoctrination theory is staggeringly solid.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Shepard's eyes looking like Saren's and the Illusive Man's if he chooses Control or Synthesize.
-No one notices the little boy on earth, that's who haunts his dreams, and that's the form Star Child takes...
-When Shepard wakes up he is in rubble that looks a lot more like Earth than the Citadel.
-Star Child has both the male and female VA for Shepard indicating it's all in his/her head.
-Pretty much the entire conversation with TIM and Anderson screams indoctrination. TIM could not control Shepard unless Shepard was under the Reaper's influence, and everything they say could be taken as a conflict within Shepard metaphorically.
-The radio chatter when Shepard wakes up indicates that no one made it to the beam... So how did they not see Shepard and Anderson walking to the beam, unless they aren't really there... and instead buried in rubble... 
-Unlimited ammo in your pistol.
-Lots more.





So this was either some really sloppy writing full of holes or a genius trick to cause mass conversation.

I'm not sure fans will be happy either way. A poorly written ending or one big troll ending.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like thats an opening for a debate right there, i wouldn't be surprised if someone was actually discussing that right now


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2012)

The first piece of "evidence" is rather ridiculously obvious as to why it happens...

But yeah, the whole "Indoctrination theory" has been rather obvious for...

Well, since the game came out.


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Mofo (Mar 20, 2012)

Jabba the Hutt, ahem Priestly created a thread where he's asking Dragon Age fans what would they want in a hypothetical Dragon Age 3. 

Despite the number of people who disliked the sequel, Bio  seems  adamant in not recognizing the massive fail, also   the sales were unable to hit the bar they set. 
Laidlaw is even answering, asking why people didn't like the sequel. Lol


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2012)

DA 2 is way better when it comes to discussion than ME 3. At least more things were flawed and the bitching was usually way more diverse. Kudos for what they did there.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

>Refuse to acknowledge the fail
>Asking people what they disliked about it
>Admitted they lost fans with Dragon Age II
>Greg has frequently made jokes about how no one likes it

wut?


----------



## Mofo (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Refuse to acknowledge the fail
> >Asking people what they disliked about it
> >Admitted they lost fans with Dragon Age II
> >Greg has frequently made jokes about how no one likes it
> ...



Yup, that thread is going exactly like that.
They are asking for opinions but their answers do not make much sense, a guy wrote a list and Laidlaw kept asking him what was wrong with DA2. It's strange, they know DA2 was a failure and in fact are dismissing Hawke, yet they can't admit it openly. Somehow they don't want to  wipe out DA2 the way people are asking them to, despite their knowledge of the game  not being a success.
Interesting thread. Also Origins is the most successful game Bioware ever made.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2012)

yea, I too realized she is the only person with plot shield way too late :/


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone wanna know something really cool?

You know that kid that Shepard sees and only Shepard sees?
He doesn't actually exist.* My proof is that the child gets on the SAME EXACT TRANSPORT AS ANDERSON*
Yet Anderson is alive when the transport is shot to pieces. 
The reaper was trying to indoctrinate Shepard from the BEGINNING OF THE GAME or
Bioware fucked up and forgot that Anderson and the child are on the same transport


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Wait, was BioWare dumb enough to say Origins was really their most successful game?  Falling back on a shit-heap like that... Christ...

I wonder what happens in an ME3 game where Miranda died in ME2.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wait, was BioWare dumb enough to say Origins was really their most successful game?  Falling back on a shit-heap like that... Christ...
> 
> I wonder what happens in an ME3 game where Miranda died in ME2.



Orianna becomes a husk

I WISH 

Orianna messages shepard saying oh i gunna find my dad and was never kidnapped


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2012)

A husk with boobies and hair?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> A husk with boobies and hair?



i wish 

actually orianna doesnt get kidnapped and sends shepard a message that she will investigate her father's activities


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Anyone wanna know something really cool?
> 
> You know that kid that Shepard sees and only Shepard sees?
> He doesn't actually exist.* My proof is that the child gets on the SAME EXACT TRANSPORT AS ANDERSON*
> ...



Uh, we never even see Anderson get on that transport. In the scene, Shepard's point of view looks away from where Anderson is left to that very transport, with Anderson still running away from the dock he was left at. The only people that get on before the kid, that we see, is a couple. The transport even looks like it's across the water from what I can see so it's unlikely in the slightest Anderson could have even made it to there.

Skip to about 1:35 here:


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2012)

And she's got my e-mail how  ?

Wait, I forgot its basically open for the public D:


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

She hunts down your e-mail in ME2, too, if you do the loyalty mission.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> And she's got my e-mail how  ?
> 
> Wait, I forgot its basically open for the public D:



She sends you an email in ME2 after you do Miranda's loyalty mission.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2012)

I dont remember ever reading the mails. Or the codex entries for that matter. I do Investigate every conversation option though.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Uh, we never even see Anderson get on that transport. In the scene, Shepard's point of view looks away from where Anderson is left to that very transport, with Anderson still running away from the dock he was left at. The only people that get on before the kid, that we see, is a couple. The transport even looks like it's across the water from what I can see so it's unlikely in the slightest Anderson could have even made it to there.
> 
> Skip to about 1:35 here:


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> And she's got my e-mail how  ?
> 
> Wait, I forgot its basically open for the public D:



Hey if a psycho inmate from Purgatory can find your e-mail it's not that far of a stretch that Orianna can as well


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 20, 2012)

roronoa_zoro said:


>


I don't get it?.....



Axl Low said:


> Anyone wanna know something really cool?
> 
> You know that kid that Shepard sees and only Shepard sees?
> He doesn't actually exist.* My proof is that the child gets on the SAME EXACT TRANSPORT AS ANDERSON*
> ...



I was just about to post this and you beat me!



Krory said:


> Uh, we never even see Anderson get on that transport. In the scene, Shepard's point of view looks away from where Anderson is left to that very transport, with Anderson still running away from the dock he was left at. The only people that get on before the kid, that we see, is a couple. The transport even looks like it's across the water from what I can see so it's unlikely in the slightest Anderson could have even made it to there.
> 
> Skip to about 1:35 here:


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 20, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Jabba the Hutt, ahem Priestly created a thread where he's asking Dragon Age fans what would they want in a hypothetical Dragon Age 3.
> 
> Despite the number of people who disliked the sequel, Bio  seems  adamant in not recognizing the massive fail, also   the sales were unable to hit the bar they set.
> Laidlaw is even answering, asking why people didn't like the sequel. Lol



Link? I'd like to see what people are saying.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 20, 2012)

Also I posted a old version of this video but they came out with a better one its a great watch if you think the Indoctrination Theory is real.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythY_GkEBck[/YOUTUBE]

Also I wouldn't be surprised if we started see this a lot more. Companys make their games ending absolute shit, piss off all fans, announce a "Ending DLC" at $10 bucks a pop, Profit? 

Hell they did it with Prince of Persia! ME3 is the second game to do this(there will be ending dlc just wait.) Watch other games will start this trend mark my words.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Except the ending to PoP in the game was perfect and the DLC ending was for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yeah but look at 1:58 Who is that guy getting helped up on to the transport? Anderson? and another thing even if it wasn't him a solider will help a man but not a 10 year old boy? WTF?



The same man who was running with the woman considering he looks exactly the same, dressed exactly the same.

And I was never saying that the boy was real. I was pointing out Anderson was never on that transport.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 20, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yeah but look at 1:58 Who is that guy getting helped up on to the transport? Anderson?



That's not Anderson , the back of his uniform doesn't look like that.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> The same man who was running with the woman considering he looks exactly the same, dressed exactly the same.
> 
> And I was never saying that the boy was real. I was pointing out Anderson was never on that transport.



Oh no I'm just saying maybe it was you never see him get on.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 20, 2012)

Liam Neeson will FUCK Casey Hudson up!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsPUxIPw8Q&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM95AVFYM-I&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJmPqysvwkw&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWBdjK1FYrc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Me3v4lEBU&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

These things are so damn funny I'm post more later.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

The Fellowship and Vader ones were awful.

But that's also because they chose the Synthesize ending.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm ashamed to say The Patriot one sums up my reaction perfectly


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PF1Qvg6Q8U&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HBM11sWmVY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yYovpzLQmc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually, that Jesus one was simply moronic.

The Patriot one was hilarious.

EDIT: Will Smith was good. Picard and Ace Venture were inane, perfectly suited again to the Synth ending.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Also I wouldn't be surprised if we started see this a lot more. Companys make their games ending absolute shit, piss off all fans, announce a "Ending DLC" at $10 bucks a pop, Profit?
> 
> Hell they did it with Prince of Persia! ME3 is the second game to do this(there will be ending dlc just wait.) Watch other games will start this trend mark my words.



Wouldn't be anyone's fault but the consumers.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2012)

So you're telling me to go for the Destroy ending? I wasn't planning on properly finishing the game again, and imagining my own last 30 minutes of the game. Now you tell me we were indoctrinated From the VERY FUCKING BEGINNING?


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Not from the very beginning, no.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2012)

You were indoctrinated since ME1


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it'd be awesome if this was all a dream, produced in some fatass nerd's fucked up brain while he is sleeping, being part of one of the Reapers hibernating in the dark space? And then he is waking up and OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 20, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> You were indoctrinated since ME1



That Prothean beacon wasn't prothean...it was a Reaper indoctrination device...and you never woke up after being knocked out from it.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Also I posted a old version of this video but they came out with a better one its a great watch if you think the Indoctrination Theory is real.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythY_GkEBck[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Hate to break it to you, but this shit isn't even new. I know Fallout 3 pulled something similar (and unlike ME3, Fallout 3's original ending was pretty sweet spot hitting and appropriate)

and Krory, the whole thing with the kid on the transport still counts as the beginning, and NxH seems to be implying that the Reapers had already gotten to Shepard by then.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hm. Clearly this Xellith has time on his hands.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwrZ_frAAcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FFLN (Mar 20, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yeah but look at 1:58 Who is that guy getting helped up on to the transport? Anderson? and another thing even if it wasn't him a solider will help a man but not a 10 year old boy? WTF?



Probably because the rules involving adults and children are even more stringent in the ME universe. Hold a kid's hand inappropriately and the guy next to you, even in an invasion setting, might just blow your head off instead of reporting you, in a non-invasion setting. If there was another kid there, I'm sure they would've helped their own. Since kids are a separate species and all.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2012)

I have now accepted the Indoctrination Theory as fact, nothing you say will convince me otherwise

lalalalalalalala


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Uhh... why would you _not_ accept it as fact?

It clearly _is_ a fact.

An awesome fact, of course. As awesome as finding out Seth Grahame-Smith is writing a Beetlejuice sequel... WITH MICHAEL KEATON RETURNING AS BEETLEJUICE.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 20, 2012)

People still believe in indoctrination theory . I though it was invalidated by the release of mass effect 3 final hour app. 

Beside fan already made much better ending like this one
[YOUTUBE]vG4EyfXOTJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

left4lol said:


> People still believe in indoctrination theory . I though it was invalidated by the release of mass effect 3 final hour app.
> 
> Beside fan already made much better ending like this one
> [YOUTUBE]vG4EyfXOTJ4[/YOUTUBE]



1. Final hour app isn't canon
2. Final hour app doesn't disprove the theory anyway


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2012)

Seriously if true, this will be one of the ballsiest trolls/feints ever in gaming.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2012)

It will be the Legend of the Shepard


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Final Hour app was a load of shit. I don't get where people are getting their inane ideas that, "OFMG! DISPROVES THIERRY!"


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

If they release free DLC, then I have absolutely no problems with them doing this. They were obviously rushed for the ending and had *2 months* to create all of the cinematics and preparations required for the ending. If they tried to make the ending an indoctrination just so you could experience it and then release the real, polished, extended ending later for free it will actually be a great move on their part. 

Shame on them if it costs money.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

Given how stone cold retarded the ending was, I'm more inclined to think the indoctrination theory as plausible. Especially your sqaudmates getting beamed up by Scotty.

But yeah, I for one hated you couldn't point out to the kid HEY LOOK, QUARIANS, GETH, GETTING ALONG JUST FINE NOW, K THX, YOU CAN GO AWAY NOW.

Anyway, following the devastating depression that came with finishing that bs, I thought of some things.

First off,_ a better legitimization for the Reaper genocides that they should have used_: At a certain point in a species development they'll grow so powerful that they expand to the point that they'll stifle the evolution of younger species or bring about their own destruction. As they reach a technological level the odds of this happening approach 1.

Thus the Reapers being a logical bastardization resulting from the law of robotics of "A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm." seek to 'protect' these advanced species from themselves.

These machines tried to 'save' their creating species and those that followed. And as DNA is information, they 'saved' the creatures data in how they made new reapers.


So my ending you'd have used the successes you achieved to convince them that these species don't need their 'saving' and to release the other species which were killed off, giving new life to the Protheans and the countless others.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know what's worse. That ending, or the one we got.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2012)

^  Seriously.. it would have been better to keep the reapers origin in mystery and have us defeat them via superweapon and give us a ending with a sense of closure.

They could have release DLC for the reapers origin


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

Shut your whore mouth Krory.

I heard from Fiona you actually liked the ending. Dafuck?!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 20, 2012)

Reaper Emperor Shephard is the best ending.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2012)

Nobody likes the ending. Some tolerate it, but many hate it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't like or hate the ending


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

See, this is why you can't trust women.

I've never even implied I liked the ending... unless those inferring are fucking morons, of course. Then I could see that.

As Awesome put it, I _tolerate_ the ending. And I seem to be one of few who don't let it ruin the entire experience for me, nor see the need to cry incessantly over it.

Or take people to the FTC.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

You know what'd be interesting?

A what'd have happened with the really bad end from ME2. The one where everyone but Joker and EDI die.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the ending, fuck the haters. 

It can use some work and fine tuning, but I'm satisfied with what I got.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

But you didn't get anything.


----------



## left4lol (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome said:


> 1. Final hour app isn't canon
> 2. Final hour app doesn't disprove the theory anyway


Canon . Final hour is behind the scene app for mass effect 3 ending.that basically reveal that the ending that Bioware didn't intent to create indoctrination ending as they never plan to create any post-ending DLC.


> Casey on after Mass Effect 3 said:
> "Whatever we do would likely happen before or during the events of Mass Effect 3, not after"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> But you didn't get anything.



I got achievements, a cool light show, and my waifu. 

That counts for something.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2012)

Also a new game+ option


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

But your waifu ran off with a cripple.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> See, this is why you can't trust women.
> 
> I've never even implied I liked the ending... unless those inferring are fucking morons, of course. Then I could see that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know if I can even do that.

Really, they more or less negate the effect of every decision you've made and make it more or less pointless.

Worst case scenario, Shephard just scorched Earth and every other large planet killing trillions. Best case, you've marooned a huge armada where all the Quarians and Turians will probably soon starve to death, might have exterminated the Geth (one of the options), and generally created a huge clusterfuck.

Or he's braindead back on earth having been rapidly indoctrinated.

After all this shit to get a pyrrhic ending with no closure just hollows out the experience.

In describing it to Para I put it like this: ME3 is like a rugby match with a very close score that has had its emotional ups and downs and was damn exciting. And Wales is about to score the game winning point but the player trips and falls on his face as time runs out.

You don't want to relive that match. You want to forget the misery and disappointment. With copious amounts of alcohol.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

That's a pretty poor analogy.

Which reminds me... maybe one day I'll get Para to accept my new MSN.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's a pretty poor analogy.
> 
> Which reminds me... maybe one day I'll get Para to accept my new MSN.


I disagree.

Remind me to tell her to next time I see her.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> But your waifu ran off with a cripple.



That's what the Reapers want me to believe. I won't fall for their tricks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

> Or take people to the FTC.


Considering I dropped a good $100 for it (Game + DLC + getting Xbox gold so I could do the multiplayer in between marathoning the game for the next 3 months) I dare say taking them to the FTC was appropriate


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've reminded her once or twice so I pretty much cut my losses.

Cara tells me she's busy being much more awesome than everyone else, which is entirely believable and plausible.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Apparently, Jessica Merizan has had her Twitter account locked twice this week because of the number of tweets (replies) she's done to fans' opinions on ME3 and the ending.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

Probably been posted already and repeatedly but goddamn. I've never agreed more with Hitler in my life.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33tJx8iy0A[/YOUTUBE]

Like it pretty much perfectly encapsulates my feelings.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, the whole Hitler thing stopped being entertaining a long time ago.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Probably been posted already and repeatedly but goddamn. I've never agreed more with Hitler in my life.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33tJx8iy0A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Like it pretty much perfectly encapsulates my feelings.



I laughed and cried while watching this a while back.

So good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, the whole Hitler thing stopped being entertaining a long time ago.


Well yeah. But never have I sympathized with it as much as this one.

He touched on two of my biggest laments. I just wanted to have one convo with Tali where I could see her face. Or be with her at the very end. 

And it makes playing with the other saves I prepared mostly pointless.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2012)

>taking Kory's replies seriously


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh yeah. I haven't seen him in the blender for a while so I forgot his default setting is douche.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

You mean, "The only sensible one of the bunch?"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

Bitch please. I know you get off on devil's advocating.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

I also get off on being right.

Which I am.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Reaper Emperor Shephard is the best ending.



You mean the 'Submit to the reapers' ending?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

No, the "Reapers turned into ice cream, Shepard promoted to Space Emperor Supreme with a segway and it's his birthday so the Krogans baked him a cake" ending.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2012)

I have to imagine any cake made by krogan would be fatal to human, Shep could probably survive it though


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 21, 2012)

I would pay to see Wrex give Shepard a cake.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

He'd wake up on the bathroom floor having shat and vomited his brains out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 21, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> He'd wake up on the bathroom floor having shat and vomited his brains out.



That's okay, Shepard has a spare brain somewhere. 

Oh wait, he isn't a krogan. Whoops.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I would pay to see Wrex give Shepard a cake.



I'll post it again, since some people seem to rage or throw hissy-fits when I make light of the minority that wants a supreme happy ending...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2012)

HMMMMMMMM

bananas


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythY_GkEBck&list=FLBBchuGs_9i2GA-OCaAyAhA&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if this was posted yet but it's a really good watch. It makes the whole indoctrination theory really clear. I'm not saying that everything in this video is exactly how Bioware intended it to be... but the evidence is overwhelming that this was planned from the start. So much of this I didn't even notice on my first play through because I was just in awe that the ending was happening. I didn't notice the plants and trees from your dreams appearing... I didn't even think twice about Anderson appearing ahead of you when there was only one path to that room.

Basically if this wasn't a dream sequence than it's incredibly bad writing. I don't think it would be possible for Bioware to write ME1, 2, and most of 3 and then miss all of this stuff at the very end. It's all too convenient for it not to be on purpose. I think I missed a lot of connections because many of them call all the way back to ME1. The Rachni explaining the "oily figures" as part of the indoctrination process... the same figures Shepard sees in his dreams. All the connections to Saren.

It simply makes too much sense to be wrong. And the ending taken as it is makes too little sense to be right.

And then you listen to Bioware's announcements about the ending. "We wanted to make it memorable"... "We're waiting for more people to finish it before we discuss this further"... "We are not saying the endings won't be changed"... etc. 

Maybe they thought more people would see these signs and not take the ending at face value.

Either way Bioware has a big decision to make. They either admit that this was the plan all along and that they are releasing something else. Or they really did think this was a good ending and they won't change it... but the evidence just seems too strong for that to be the case. I mean the connections go from ME1 to ME3... how could that just be some happy accident? Did fans really create a better ending with the crap they gave us, or was that the ending they intended for us to find all along.

Either way I think people are gonna be pissed. If we have to pay for a real ending people will throw a fit and if this was the real ending then people will still throw a fit. So they got what they wanted... people are sure talking about the ending... but I don't see any good press coming out of this for them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't want a happy ending. I want a not retarded one. 

Though I wouldn't mind one ending with me and Tali on a beach while brofisting Garrus.


Also this is totally me.



Nite guys. I'll be snuggling my non-existant Tali pillow.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2012)

We all know it exists sunny, don't lie


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe I'll come back to this thread when it isn't everyone posting virtually the same exact thing every five posts or so.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

that's not a bad idea


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey has anyone ever shot at the kid in the end?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 21, 2012)

The strongest evidence of indoctrination theory for me is still that wound. I have watched that scene with Marauder several times and every time he was shooting at somewhere around Shepard's shoulder. Then after Anderson "dies" Shepard suddenly has his wound at the same place as Anderson. I can't believe this is a coincidence or screw-up by Bioware.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey has anyone ever shot at the kid in the end?



Yes. Nothing happens.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 21, 2012)

Watching some ending vids on YT , I couldn't help but notice that the face wounds look horrendously bad on many custom Sheps, comical even.They look okay on default Shep.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2012)

Yea barely any point in posting here, unless a DLC does come out.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Watching some ending vids on YT , I couldn't help but notice that the face wounds look horrendously bad on many custom Sheps, comical even.They look okay on default Shep.



The wounds on my Shep actually looked really subtle compared to what I've seen. I've even seen some default Sheps that look like crap. Mine just has some blood coming from his mouth a bruise on his cheek and a gash on his forehead. I've seen some where the entire face is purple and it looks horrible.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 21, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> Hm. Clearly this Xellith has time on his hands.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwrZ_frAAcg[/YOUTUBE]



 clearly he does but there all good.



Awesome said:


> If they release free DLC, then I have absolutely no problems with them doing this. They were obviously rushed for the ending and had *2 months* to create all of the cinematics and preparations required for the ending. If they tried to make the ending an indoctrination just so you could experience it and then release the real, polished, extended ending later for free it will actually be a great move on their part.
> 
> Shame on them if it costs money.



Yeah I think the leaked story had a part in making the ending it was now. I don't care if companies say, "Hey look we are pushing the release date back because if we put it out now your all going to riot." I'd rather wait another year for another polished amazing Mass Effect then what we got here. The same went for Gears of War 2 online that shit was so rushed it wasn't even funny.



Mist Puppet said:


> I like the ending, fuck the haters.
> 
> It can use some work and fine tuning, but I'm satisfied with what I got.



 FUCK YOU!



Krory said:


> Apparently, Jessica Merizan has had her Twitter account locked twice this week because of the number of tweets (replies) she's done to fans' opinions on ME3 and the ending.



 What was she saying?



Sunuvmann said:


> Probably been posted already and repeatedly but goddamn. I've never agreed more with Hitler in my life.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33tJx8iy0A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Like it pretty much perfectly encapsulates my feelings.



Wow that pretty much 99.99% of all ME fans.



Krory said:


> I'll post it again, since some people seem to rage or throw hissy-fits when I make light of the minority that wants a supreme happy ending...



Nobody even thinks a ending will happen like that and likely it would never be that way even if we did get a "happy ending". Even if Shepard won and you get to be with your LI, Earth is still in shambles. Who knows how much dead there is? Other planets are still fucked up as well and then everyone has to rebuild not a very happy ending as the way I see it.



Krory said:


> Maybe I'll come back to this thread when it isn't everyone posting virtually the same exact thing every five posts or so.



Well the only things we really can talk about is our depression about the ending, how much the ending sucked, if we are going to get ending DLC, and the indoctrination theory about the ending. Maybe if we actually got a good ending we wouldn't be stuck on one topic.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

From Ray Muzyka:

I'll throw it in a spoiler-tag and try to sum it up concisely for the closed-minded folks who just want to rage...

Ray says he's still proud of the team since most people (IE, the smart ones) still say the game is an exceptional game despite the ending, but he also says that the reaction is a sign that the teams must strive to do better than this.

He said, basically, that some people need to be more _constructive_ rather than many _destructive_ comments they have received. He has also said they will not respond to or support destructive commentary.

Furthermore... he says that *Hudson and the team are currently at work on "a number of game initiatives" that will help answer questions and provide clarity for the people who want closure and that you can expect to hear about this in April.*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> To Mass Effect 3 players, from Dr. Ray Muzyka, co-founder of BioWare
> 
> As co-founder and GM of BioWare, I’m very proud of the ME3 team; I personally believe Mass Effect 3 is the best work we’ve yet created. So, it’s incredibly painful to receive feedback from our core fans that the game’s endings were not up to their expectations. Our first instinct is to defend our work and point to the high ratings offered by critics – but out of respect to our fans, we need to accept the criticism and feedback with humility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hana (Mar 21, 2012)

I have to agree with him on some points like hardcore fans being crazy passionate. Dumb players letting the ending ruin the almost perfect game for them is ridiculous. 

However, there is a difference between artistic freedom and WTF. Fine they wanted speculation, but that was going to happen anyway! We stopped the reapers! Even with epilogues people would still be speculating the future of the galaxy without the Deus Ex/God Child garbage. The ending contradicted lore and paragon Shepard (a Shepard who made peace with the Geth/friends with Edi). They destroyed the universe they created!


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> What was she saying?



It was from the sheer number of tweets she made, responding to folks with constructive criticisms and asking for specifics and such.




> Nobody even thinks a ending will happen like that



Hence why it's a joke.




> Well the only things we really can talk about is our depression...



I guess that is it... I mean... if you're an obsessive, closed-minded, self-entitled fool that you cannot find anything else in a forty-hour and otherwise extraordinary game to talk about.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Hana said:


> The ending contradicted lore and *paragon Shepard *(a Shepard who made peace with the Geth/friends with Edi). They destroyed the universe they created!



But we all know the PARAGON option was really Control the reapers.


----------



## Hana (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> But we all know the PARAGON option was really Control the reapers.



Blue means good things will happen right?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Hell, that's the only thing I've learned from this game.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2012)

I choose the blue ending for my canon Shep. Never have I ever regret so much.. but then again all the endings are the same.. so.. who cares. Probably wont even bother replaying it to choose the red until Bioware further explains wtf happened in that last 5 mins.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2012)

"The team and I have been thinking hard about how to best address the comments on ME3?s endings from players, while still maintaining the artistic integrity of the game."

"Mass Effect 3 concludes a trilogy with so much player control and ownership of the story..."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 21, 2012)

People stay throwing around that word, ENTITLEMENT, to try and paint the people who critisize the ending and the game in a negative way. Do people have to like the game for them not to be considered crazy or whatever. I personally didn't like the ending and some aspects of the game but I'm fine if they keep it as is. But, some people stay on their soapboxes. Entitlement... a right to benefits specified especially by law or contract or The fact of having a right to something... If I am not mistaken I did not lease my copy of Mass Effect 3. I own it. And I have a right to comment negative and or positively about the game wherever I choose to. just like the rest of the consumers. 

As for Rays comments... What was Ray Muzyka supposed to say? What is Hudson supposed to say or any of them? They will continue to diminish the consumers who are dissatisfied with their product with choice words... Like this comment...

_"Our first instinct is to defend our work and point to the high ratings offered by critics ? but out of respect to our fans"_

He already said it. Its like saying, oh I could say your a moron, but since I respect you so I won't. Slick.

But anyway the endings suck. People paid money for it and in this economy every penny is needed.. They have a right to complain. Unless Ray or who-the-F-ever, brought their games for them, they have every right to say what they wish.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> People stay throwing around that word, ENTITLEMENT, to try and paint the people who critisize the ending and the game in a negative way. Do people have to like the game for them not to be considered crazy or whatever. I personally didn't like the ending and some aspects of the game but I'm fine if they keep it as is. But, some people stay on their soapboxes. Entitlement... a right to benefits specified especially by law or contract or The fact of having a right to something... If I am not mistaken I did not lease my copy of Mass Effect 3. I own it. And I have a right to comment negative and or positively about the game wherever I choose to. just like the rest of the consumers.
> 
> As for Rays comments... What was Ray Muzyka supposed to say? What is Hudson supposed to say or any of them? They will continue to diminish the consumers who are dissatisfied with their product with choice words... Like this comment...
> 
> ...



Another comment worthy of Bender's laughter.

"I could talk about all our puuurfect review scores from critics and call you, our fans who have far more invested in this series, morons for not blindly agreeing with them and their failure to even mention the endings... but since that would just piss you off even more, I won't!

Wait... whoops, I just did!"


----------



## Jesus (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YWIimukNeAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

> Citing "incredibly painful" fan feedback, BioWare co-founder Dr. Ray Muzyka says that the Mass Effect 3 team is working to answer more of the trilogy's still-open questions and provide further closure to fans.
> 
> In a statement released today, Muzyka revealed that the studio is currently working on "a number of game content initiatives" alongside their other DLC offerings to respond to criticism that the space opera trilogy's finale was unsatisfactory. BioWare will reveal more about the ending content in April.
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D1cap6yETA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 21, 2012)

In other news


Dat time paradox!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2012)

SO, a week behind or whatever, I know, but I'm playing this, just did Tuchanka. Just wondered, how do people like the classes they chose? And I'm curious to see which classes are the favorites. I went vanguard myself


And yes the ending controversy is ridiculous. Not that people don't like the ending, but that they think the last 10 minutes means the whole game was a waste of time and they've been swindled out of 60 dollars.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 21, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> SO, a week behind or whatever, I know, but I'm playing this, just did Tuchanka. Just wondered, how do people like the classes they chose? And I'm curious to see which classes are the favorites. I went vanguard myself



My first playthrough was with a soldier. Pretty uneventful (as expected).


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> SO, a week behind or whatever, I know, but I'm playing this, just did Tuchanka. Just wondered, how do people like the classes they chose? And I'm curious to see which classes are the favorites. I went vanguard myself



Adept all day everyday. I tried infiltrator, soldier, and sentinel, but Adept is definitely my favorite in this game. They're my favorite in every game though.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 21, 2012)

Sentinel is pretty fun, Infiltrator was also fun once I got the hang of sniping again, it's pretty easy once you put in a concentration mod.  I'll probably go with Adept next, singularity bombs are a beautiful thing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 21, 2012)

Still deciding on what class to make my worst import Shep: Engineer or Adept. 

Leaning towards Adept though since I hear people like it a lot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Infiltrator + Ammo Piercing Ammo + Piercing Mod

"Ohai, nice cover you got there... BOOM!"


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Infiltrator is obviously the best as far as power goes, but I can't have any where near as much fun when compared to my adept.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 21, 2012)

*New endings confirmed*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

First and only playthrough was Vanguard

Chargin' errywhar. Nova. Charge. Nova. Uh oh taking damage. Right bumper -> Find new target, Charge. OK! EVERYONE'S DEAD!


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

See what I mean? EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 21, 2012)

Best ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzYLTbQQEZQ&feature=my_favorites&list=FLq5Gzk8fnqy3-3Jzt9FGpEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Heh, it probably is the best one.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2012)

WHO WANTS TO HAVE SUPER FUN WITH THE INFILTRATOR? 

get Slam as your bonus power
Make sure you have cryo ammo and a scorpion 
Slam a target but during the lifting shoot it once with the scorpion

TEAM ROCKET IS BLASTING OFF AGAIN


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Did Bioware really sell out or are people just jumping on the bandwagon to dump on this game?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Infiltrator + Ammo Piercing Ammo + Piercing Mod
> 
> "Ohai, nice cover you got there... BOOM!"



Particle rifle + AP Ammo+ AP Mod = People behind the ATLAS are dead



Also cryo ammo + particle beam makes me feel like Mr. Freeze. :33


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.



Good for you.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2012)

TW is wearing Shoko's art
yay. :33


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Of course, she has the best avy's :33


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2012)

Species bent Garrus


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2012)

JACK'S ROMANCE IS AWESOME

She tells shep not to die. WHY?! 
Jack: After this is over, I'm getting laid.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

lol Bioware

Good job allowing yourselves to be bullied by these so called fans


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

disgusting,now every group of fans butt hurt enough will think if they cry loud enough they can get there way


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

There were more than enough viable arguments about getting the ending changed. Most games don't have an ending worse than ME3's - and this series is extremely well known. Most endings just do the job and wrap up the story. Most aren't that great. ME3's was filled with plot holes, themes that went against the theme of the story, no closure, etc, and it was obviously a rushed job. The final product wasn't as advertised and it is actually something they can get sued over. Don't act like it was just the butt hurt fans that wanted this thing changed. There were fans that legitimately wanted Bioware to make a better ending because it completely strayed off from the rest of the story.

Seriously, this is like saying "disgusting, now every citizen butt hurt enough about their government abusing their rights will think if they cry loud enough they can get there way"


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

YEAH, BIOWARE.

HOW FUCKING *DARE* YOU GIVE FANS WHAT THEY WANT.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 21, 2012)

Garrus talking to Sheppard about death is also good. He tells his bro Shepard that the first round of drinks in the Turian/Human Heaven (he's not sure if they're one in the same or not) the first round of drinks is on him (Garrus). If it's fem Shepard that had a romance, he'll want to have Turian/Human Hybrid children.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2012)

Bioware fans rage all day about endings... bioware in the makes of new ending to please fans... Bioware fans rage about bioware making new endings or selling themselves short..


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Only on NF.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Bioware fans rage all day about endings... bioware in the makes of new ending to please fans... Bioware fans rage about bioware making new endings or selling themselves short..



no, those of us who have been calling the 5 year olds out on being self entitled brats have been of that stance consistently


----------



## Bluth (Mar 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Garrus talking to Sheppard about death is also good. He tells his bro Shepard that the first round of drinks in the Turian/Human Heaven (he's not sure if they're one in the same or not) the first round of drinks is on him (Garrus). If it's fem Shepard that had a romance, he'll want to have Turian/Human Hybrid children.



A lot of people talk about how they're going to buy Shepard a drink, he'll never have to pay for booze again, which if he does survive in this new ending he sort of deserves.  It is kind of funny to me that so many people are talking about getting drunk after the fight, it's sort of realistic I think, but it's still funny that it seems almost everyone either wants to get drunk, laid, or possibly both, which again sort of makes sense.


As for the new ending, I'm very curious how they are going to make this work, especially if the whole indoctrination things doesn't go through.  They may have to create new scenes, bring in some of the VAs again to do some lines, it might take a while.  Even if Bioware does pull this off, and creates an extra say...5-10 minutes at the end, I'm sure the fans will still complain since it won't be what they envisioned.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

> It's what the fans all wanted* Mass Effect 3 - The Ending* coming soon for only 800 Microsoft points.


Glad i got those free points from Microsoft rewards.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no, those of us who have been calling the 5 year olds out on being self entitled brats have been of that stance consistently



not on here but on several other forums and websites..

I do give Bioware props tho..


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Bitch bitch bitch

Moan moan moan

Sounds like a badly written porno


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

As if there's any other kind!


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

That stupid retard cyborg ninja is the worst thing about the game, wish they'd release some DLC to fix him.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2012)

You leave Kai Animu alone. He died for the weaboos' sins.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuck that noise he caused the premature death of my friend in one of the worst choreographed fight scenes in a game i can recall.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

i hope bioware pulls an Anno and goes  EOE on those whiny bitches


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2012)

There's no greater honor for a warrior than to die to folded Japanese steel. Even god would've been cut.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

you know if it happens they'll just shoe everything in and tie it with the biggest I'M SOOOWWWWYYYY bow they can find

I kinda wish they'd just stand their ground it's not the first fantastic game with a mediocre ending and it certainly won't be the last


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

"Mediocre."

Yeah.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

Oops sorry i meant fucking awful burn them at the stake blah blah blah


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2012)

This is not new, at all. Writers have been changing their stories due to fan outcry for a long time now. Sherlock Holmes was supposed to have died mysteriously and without closure at the end of one story, but the outrage caused Doyle to bring him back. All this means is that we're going to get more ending exposition. I just hope it's not free and expensive so the show will go on.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2012)

Bluth said:


> As for the new ending, I'm very curious how they are going to make this work, especially if the whole indoctrination things doesn't go through.  They may have to create new scenes, bring in some of the VAs again to do some lines, it might take a while.  Even if Bioware does pull this off, and creates an extra say...5-10 minutes at the end, I'm sure the fans will still complain since it won't be what they envisioned.



The thing is... ANYTHING would be better than what we got. The only way they could possibly make it worse is if they create even MORE confusion and leave it even MORE inconclusive.

A few fans with never be happy. Sure. But thousands will be happy with ANYTHING that isn't what we have now. And that's worth it.

The thing is though... everyone is jumping the gun. People are acting like they know exactly what Bioware is going to do. They think that they are actually altering the ending. Well their twitter feed implies that is not the case. They are either going with the indoctrination theory in some form or another. Or they are adding more exposition to the end to explain things better.

The problem that Bioware is facing... well lets say they planned this from the beginning. It's not like we'd believe them. But then what if they really did plan it from the beginning? Well it's not like they'd say "Yep, this was part of the plan"... cause that would ruin the plan... So how they reveal whatever it is they are doing, is going to be interesting.

For me, Indoctrination is the only way to go. It literally fixes and makes sense of EVERY plot hole the ending has. And it ties so deeply into ME lore going back to ME1. It simply fits too well for me to believe they'll actually try and pass the current ending off as a real event.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2012)

The logic is why not do what the fans want when they are willing to pay for it. Business people, business.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Seriously, this is like saying "disgusting, now every citizen butt hurt enough about their government abusing their rights will think if they cry loud enough they can get there way"



..Comparing not  liking a Video Game ending to feeling Disaatisified with you government.

oh god just oh god


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ..Comparing not  liking a Video Game ending to feeling Disaatisified with you government.
> 
> oh god just oh god



Same thing, different scale.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Same thing, different scale.



No it's not the same thing, not even close.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Minority group feels dissatisfied with what a larger group is giving them
Minority group speaks out against it, protests, fights it

Yea, it is the same basis.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

One is a video game, entertainment, it doesn't mean any thing or have any real affect on people lives

The other is the governing body, that will  decide taxe policies, Jobs, the economy , Health care

It's like comparing stepping on an ant to shooting some one in the head

Its not the same thing and trying to make it out to the same thing  is just...i don't have the words


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Taking a life is taking a life.

Durrr.

>Common sense


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

-> Implying that I was actually comparing what the two were about

It's what the two were trying to accomplish, as listed above. The basis is the same thing. If you choose to deny the implication, that's just too bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome said:


> -> Implying that I was actually comparing what the two were about
> 
> It's what the two were trying to accomplish, as listed above. The basis is the same thing. If you choose to deny the implication, that's just too bad.



you implied it was the same thing, and that being against one meant you were against the other, you were wrong on both counts.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2012)

MichaelJacksonEatingPopcorn.gif


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

I implied the same basis, not the same thing. You're taking it too literally. 

You're arguing about that, when you aren't even defending your original argument.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 21, 2012)

The Boss said:


> MichaelJacksonEatingPopcorn.gif



I second this.


PS: None of our arguments really matter until Bioware actually announces what they are going to do. Everyone acting like they are going to retcon the ending. Shut up. Everyone acting like they are going to add a new choice. Shut up. Everyone, just shut up.

We don't know anything yet. All we know is that they are going to do SOMETHING. Which is apparently enough to get all these self righteous journalists to get up in arms about something they don't know anything about yet.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 21, 2012)

This is the kind of talk Bioware was hoping to evoke with the ending


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I implied the same basis, not the same thing. You're taking it too literally.
> 
> You're arguing about that, when you aren't even defending your original argument.



i stand by my original argument, the behavior shown by the bioware "fans" is that  of spoiled children, i have enough little brothers to recognize the behavior


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

So I just finished playing the game and this is how I feel about the ending. Especially the first 10 seconds of this video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M0Cf864P7E&list=UUsgv2QHkT2ljEixyulzOnUQ&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

^ Welcome to the club.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually watch that vid, cuz alot of it makes sense.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

I have and I agree with it.  The ending crushed me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK, did Joker leave and run away with the normandy and why is he running away from teh shockwave, and WHY THE FUCK is Liara in the ship with Joker when she was down there fighting with me on earth?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

Bioware don't have an answer. Well.. their answer was.. they did that because they wanted fans to "_speculate_" on the ending.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

“Hardest. Day. Ever. Seriously,
if you people knew all the stuff we are planning you’d, we’ll – hold onto your copy of me3 forever.”  -Michael Gamble's Twitter Account


Fuck that Adam Eve shit with Joker and EDI at the end.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

Just beat the game. Got all achievements from 1 playthrough minus the veteran achievement. 

The ending was spectacular. I was crying and tearing up and getting all sad...up until the last 2 minutes where I was just left like "wut?". The credits where like a punch in the face. I understood nothing, I learned nothing and apparently the entire game spent running around the galaxy recruiting people boiled down to "die by green light, die by red light or die by blue light! Oh and no matter what everything stays exactly the same with 1 minor alteration. Just 1."

I'm not sure what to feel right now...oh well there's always multiplayer where they can supernerf my guns!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ?Hardest. Day. Ever. Seriously,
> if you people knew all the stuff we are planning you?d, we?ll ? hold onto your copy of me3 forever.?  -Michael Gamble's Twitter Account
> 
> 
> Fuck that Adam Eve shit with Joker and EDI at the end.


Bioware keeps saying that.. but I'll believe it when I see it. 

How can Joker make babies with Edi anyways....



DedValve said:


> Just beat the game. Got all achievements from 1 playthrough minus the veteran achievement.
> 
> The ending was spectacular. I was crying and tearing up and getting all sad...up until the last 2 minutes where I was just left like "wut?". The credits where like a punch in the face. I understood nothing, I learned nothing and apparently the entire game spent running around the galaxy recruiting people boiled down to "die by green light, die by red light or die by blue light! Oh and no matter what everything stays exactly the same with 1 minor alteration. Just 1."
> 
> I'm not sure what to feel right now...oh well there's always multiplayer where they can supernerf my guns!



lol Welcome to the club.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Bioware keeps saying that.. but I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> How can Joker make babies with Edi anyways....
> 
> ...



Fucking this. Fucking this. 

The same guy with the vid talking about the Shepard Indoctrination Theory. Actually pretty good info if you watch it. Some things that I never thought of.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to_ BELIEVE_ the indoc theory.... but Bioware told us to fuck off, the indoc theory isn't true.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I still don't ever recall them saying that.

It's just in people's head.

I guess you folks are indoctrinated, too.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh well, I thought it might have some deep meaning, was trying to give Bioware teh benefit of the doubt thinking they artistic or deep. But NOPE fuck that, fuck you Bioware. You were one of my fav 3 "B" devs, and you kinda fucked up just with that ending. Problem is, they had testing and they had alot of people work and test this game, and I know that someone had to say something in the company like "wtf this ending sucks balls" so they weren't lazy, they did this shit on purpose. Fuck you Bioware. 

PS: don't worry I will still buy the real ending, cuz I have to and get Mass Halo 4-6....I mean Mass Effect 4-6.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

LOLOL Just read the tweet that from Bioware saying "if fans knew what was in store, the reaction would be different" in terms of your teammates being on Joker's ship at the end of the ship crash....like that traitor Liara....


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

If I were in their situation, I would've been out of there like a black man at a Klan rally.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, not like they thought Shepard was dead or anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

The thing is, you can probably get away with shit like this if it were and adventure game, or modern time based game, but when you fuck up a AAA title game with a Sci-fi theme, then you are fucking yourself over because the sci-fi fans will rape you if you don't get your facts right and tie and conclude things the way it is supposed to happen. They will call you out easily on all the plot holes and inconsistencies. There hasn't been a new Star Trek series or Star Wars movie in a long time, so all those Sci-fi junkies needed this series to sink their teeth into.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Man, that was probably the most insulting post here... and this is a thread laden with idiocy from The World and Zen-Aku.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Insulting towards who?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

Now I'm worried about the quarians. Other than Tali (and possibly civilians that may have been left on Rannoch with few Geth) the quarians will become extinct or at the very best, become gravely endagered. All the turians in the Sol system will also die out. Unless Earth or nearby planets suddenly gains dextro-nutrients for them. 

Also I'm completely lost at the ending. What was the point of the reapers? To kill us before we (potentially) killed ourselves?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Man, that was probably the most insulting post here... and this is a thread laden with idiocy from The World and Zen-Aku.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Bioware keeps saying that.. but I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> How can Joker make babies with Edi anyways....
> 
> ...



I don't wanna be in the club


----------



## Arishem (Mar 22, 2012)

Peter Weekes, the writer responsible for Mordin, stated that Hudson and Walters forced the ending on the rest of the writing team, which they thought was lacking. I post on the PA forums and that account was confirmed as official by the staff when he first started posting. If Peter really posted these comments, I hope he doesn't get canned, because the other writers will probably get the big moments wrong. He's also a cool dude.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

What cracked me up is the fact that shit loads of species are there to fight the war on earth, and the mass relays were destroyed, lolol how the fuck they gonna get back? lololol. They stuck there, especially if their planets are hundreds of lightyears away.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2012)

Lets forget about the massive fleet in space lolololol
They are not going to all die on Earth, pretty sure their fleets can still transport them to habitable space stations/colonies. Just not the homeworlds.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Asari should be set since they all live on their ships, but the Turians can't eat human food, they can only eat their own food, so unless they can travel hundred's/thousand's of light years back home before they run out of rations then they are fucked as a race.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Indoctrination theory better happen.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

That is the only possible way of trying to salvage what happened in the end. Either that, or Bioware is basically saying we done fucked up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Now I'm worried about the quarians. Other than Tali (and possibly civilians that may have been left on Rannoch with few Geth) the quarians will become extinct or at the very best, become gravely endagered. All the turians in the Sol system will also die out. Unless Earth or nearby planets suddenly gains dextro-nutrients for them.
> 
> *Also I'm completely lost at the ending. What was the point of the reapers? To kill us before we (potentially) killed ourselves?*



They're the Anti-Spirals. 

Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKNmMnCQpVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hana (Mar 22, 2012)

I know it has already been mentioned but I can't stop laughing. Two effeminate kids in N7 armor....


----------



## FFLN (Mar 22, 2012)

They enjoy cosplaying.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2012)

Who is the woman?


----------



## andrea (Mar 22, 2012)

^That's Serah from the latest Final Fantasy game.

On topic: Mass Effect 3 is a fucking amazing game 
I need to keep a box of tissues close to me at all times, though. I haven't finished it yet but it's fast becoming one of my favorite games.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^That's Serah from the latest Final Fantasy game.
> 
> On topic: Mass Effect 3 is a fucking amazing game
> I need to keep a box of tissues close to me at all times, though. I haven't finished it yet but it's fast becoming one of my favorite games.



I'd like to take this opportunity to "feel for you" now, so I don't have to when you reach the end.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't understand why people are such miserablists  over the endings, people invent shit that was never even remotely implied, like that the mass relays blew up the galaxy when they released their space magic, that the Normandy crew are going to create a colony of yokel inbreds, or that quarians or Turians are all gonna starve to death.  Why would you want to think that? Idk why they wouldnt be able to make the right glucose or amino acid isomer or w/e with their fancy space age technology, the Quarians already do it....


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Asari should be set since they all live on their ships, but the Turians can't eat human food, they can only eat their own food, so unless they can travel hundred's/thousand's of light years back home before they run out of rations then they are fucked as a race.



Quarians are fucked too as they are also Dextro-Amino species. Oh wait nevermind, they have their emergency induction ports 



Lysandra said:


> ^That's Serah from the latest Final Fantasy game.
> 
> On topic: Mass Effect 3 is a fucking amazing game
> I need to keep a box of tissues close to me at all times, though. I haven't finished it yet but it's fast becoming one of my favorite games.



Story will make you cry, cry then cry some more 

Up until the ending. Which will probably make you cry but for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2012)

Hana said:


> I know it has already been mentioned but I can't stop laughing. Two effeminate kids in N7 armor....



WAIT
ONE OR BOTH OF THEM  ARE GUYS?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 22, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I don't understand why people are such miserablists  over the endings, people invent shit that was never even remotely implied, like that the mass relays blew up the galaxy when they released their space magic, that the Normandy crew are going to create a colony of yokel inbreds, or that quarians or Turians are all gonna starve to death.  Why would you want to think that? Idk why they wouldnt be able to make the right glucose or amino acid isomer or w/e with their fancy space age technology, the Quarians already do it....



That's why I love the Indoctrination Theory. Not only is the  staggering, but it completely negates the need to argue over stuff like that. 

Personally, I always felt that the Mass Relay argument was weak. An asteroid hitting a Relay and a device specifically designed to use up the Relays power are two vastly different things. Also, the Quarians have life ships that could probably sustain both them and the Turians.

But that doesn't change the fact that the ending is riddled with plot holes and inconsistencies if taken at face value. The Indoc Theory literally abolishes ALL of those plot holes. And there are so many hints at it that it's almost absurd not to at least consider it a possibility. 

The plants and trees appearing from your dreams... the dreams themselves involving "oily figures" which the Rachni Queen specifically described as part of the indoctrination process in ME1. The wound you inflict on Anderson suddenly appearing on Shepard when Anderson dies (and hearing Shepard VA gasping right when he shoots Anderson as if he himself just got shot). Shepard's eyes turning just like Saren's and TIM's if he chooses Control or Synthesis, but not if he chooses Destroy. Star Child containing both Shepard VA's in his voice. Anderson saying he came in behind you when there was only one path to the control room and he somehow beat you to it anyways. And so much more...

I mean... why the fuck would Bioware put all that in the game if it all meant nothing. Nothing about the ending makes sense... unless you put it in the context of an indoctrination dream sequence. How can that be a coincidence?


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2012)

Indeed, at first I sat there at the end of the game and was in utter disbelief at the bad and lazy ass writing from Bioware. I got mad and went on a rant for ages, even searched facebook to see if there was a group about it. There was, and that's when I came across the indoc theory vid - All makes sense now! And it's just turned that game into something amazing; so many questions answered with a simple perception shift!

Hats off to Bioware, excellent bit of writing and a damned good story. Just wish I could have figured it out myself without someone having to tell me


----------



## Anarch (Mar 22, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Personally, I always felt that the Mass Relay argument was weak. An asteroid hitting a Relay and a device specifically designed to use up the Relays power are two vastly different things.



This is an interesting point you make. So while many people are taking it for granted that destruction of the mass relays would have meant destruction of the systems they were in , that might not be the case necessarily.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

Hana said:


> I know it has already been mentioned but I can't stop laughing. Two effeminate kids in N7 armor....



Probably the best thing since slice bread. I was waiting for this cross over ever since the whole WRPG vs JRPG bullshit.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Quarians are fucked too as they are also Dextro-Amino species. Oh wait nevermind, they have their emergency induction ports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quarians are dead in my game, lol. RIP Tali.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^That's Serah from the latest Final Fantasy game.
> 
> On topic: Mass Effect 3 is a fucking amazing game
> I need to keep a box of tissues close to me at all times, though. I haven't finished it yet but it's fast becoming one of my favorite games.



Get ready for the ending, you'll be in for a disappointment of a life time.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That's why I love the Indoctrination Theory. Not only is the  staggering, but it completely negates the need to argue over stuff like that.
> 
> Personally, I always felt that the Mass Relay argument was weak. An asteroid hitting a Relay and a device specifically designed to use up the Relays power are two vastly different things. Also, the Quarians have life ships that could probably sustain both them and the Turians.
> 
> ...



You sound like an artsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) reading into a painting for a message that doesn't exsist. The Scream isn't about politics or any other idea you "believe" it has. It's just a person screaming. The ending is trash, that's why they're redoing the endings.

I just watched the Synthesis ending, Sheppard was already being converted to Technorganic when his eyes were like Sarens. I'll watch the Paragon ending later.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I was waiting for the ME3/FFXIII crossover since it was announced like two months ago.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Get ready for the ending, you'll be in for a disappointment of a life time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2012)

also if you talk with vega he says 'do you hear this humming' 

it's an indication some indoctrination is happening on the normandy sr2


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

One day guys will learn to just ignore Sedaiv. He's a bigger troll than I am. He just doesn't hide it as well.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

Muk said:


> also if you talk with vega he says 'do you hear this humming'
> 
> it's an indication some indoctrination is happening on the normandy sr2



_I WANT TO BELIEVE. _

Oh well, here's to hoping that Bioware wont fuck up the ending more than it already is... since they are planning to give closure with DLCs.


----------



## Hana (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 22, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> You sound like an artsy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) reading into a painting for a message that doesn't exsist. The Scream isn't about politics or any other idea you "believe" it has. It's just a person screaming. The ending is trash, that's why they're redoing the endings.
> 
> I just watched the Synthesis ending, Sheppard was already being converted to Technorganic when his eyes were like Sarens. I'll watch the Paragon ending later.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2012)

One thing about the indoc theory:

Shep got blasted by Harbinger and is in the rubble, so he didn't even make it to the citadel, which means the Reapers are still there.

I think future dlc will have the fight continue and essentially the game is not over.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

Vergil said:


> One thing about the indoc theory:
> 
> Shep got blasted by Harbinger and is in the rubble, so he didn't even make it to the citadel, which means the Reapers are still there.


There's a possibility that battle with the "kid" was link between minds. 

Then again you are correct as well... therefore "_plot holes_."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah - I don't like the idea that shep beat the reapers with THE POWER OF HIS MIND!!

I'll hope that he was in the thrall of indoctrination, when he was blasted and at his most vulnerable, got over it (the renegade route was essentially him bolstering his resolve) and the rest of the game continues the fight. 

Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Heihachi (Mar 22, 2012)

My biggest issue with the ending is that the reapers winning seems to be the better ending.

*Worst case scenario;* Relays explode, all life in a system with one is destroyed, leaving a smaller amount of races for the next 'cycle' than there would have been.

*Best case scenario;* All of the races are trapped in the sol system, slowly starve to death, and break ties with one another as they devolve into a gritty war for survival in which no one can win.

So yeah, I feel like not playing Mass Effect 3 would give me a better peace of mind. At least the next cycle might be able to figure out how to defeat the reapers without fucking up.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2012)

The Mass Effect universe is seriously underestimated here. Do you people honestly believe they are so helpless without their mass relays? Seems kind of dumb to me. I wouldnt want to save such a weak universe.


----------



## Hana (Mar 22, 2012)

Taking the endings at face value: 

Control - If Shepard actually controls the reapers (which is completely stupid imo), then the relays have a chance of being fixed immediately. The big plot hole of course being that no one notices them fixing it. 

Synthesis - Doesn't matter since everyone is a homogeneous synthetic/organic love hippy circle.

Destroy - This ending may not be as bad as everyone thinks. Sure all synthetic life is gone (Geth, Edi, and reapers most notably). I think cooperation will happen if Shepard lives (still a massive plot hole). Then everyone would work together in order to fix the relays on their own. It might take decades but I'm sure it would happen. The Quarians still have live ships and agricultural ships. They can still grow food. It would be rough though. That is the point.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

None of it matters because it's all fake.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> The Mass Effect universe is seriously underestimated here. Do you people honestly believe they are so helpless without their mass relays? Seems kind of dumb to me. I wouldnt want to save such a weak universe.



If they don't have viable FTL without Mass Relays then they are pretty weak for a universe that has races spread throughout the galaxy.  Also, there firepower isn't that impressive from what I hear.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2012)

Firepower doesnt really matter when the Reaper's laser can be avoided quite handily by a human :33


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you talking about gameplay mechanics?  Cause that stuff is nonsense.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2012)

It is one of the most awesome moments in the game though.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

That may be true but it still shouldn't really count as a feat or ability of the reapers since lasers travel much much faster than humans so it shouldn't really be possible without some major aiming dodging and forewarning.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 22, 2012)

Starting to get tired of the people bitching over the endings. Yeah, we know, they're a giant shower of shit, death to Bioware, yaddayaddayadda. Apart from the people who're just finishing the game for the first time and want to vent, can people (especially the maniacs on Facebook) just shut up and prepare their asses for EA to ram it in with paid ending DLC? It's been 2 weeks already, they need to find something else to complain about.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tkfsfS6gEYw[/YOUTUBE]

there you go


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, nothing too impressive since the Reaper never aimed directly at you which is once again a design decision.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 22, 2012)

So I was replaying Mass Effect 2, and I came across an interesting tidbit. 

Dialogue with Matriarch Aethyta (the bartender on Illium) reveals that at one point, she suggested that the asari start building their own mass relays, but the rest of them laughed "the blue off her ass". 

Bet they aren't laughing now


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 22, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Starting to get tired of the people bitching over the endings. Yeah, we know, they're a giant shower of shit, death to Bioware, yaddayaddayadda. Apart from the people who're just finishing the game for the first time and want to vent, can people (especially the maniacs on Facebook) just shut up and prepare their asses for EA to ram it in with paid ending DLC? It's been 2 weeks already, they need to find something else to complain about.



I love you in a sexual way now.


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh, nothing too impressive since the Reaper never aimed directly at you which is once again a design decision.



What is not a design decision


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2012)

In my version of the destroy ending, Shephard forces the quarians to remake the geth


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

In my version of the Destroy ending, Shepard hacks the Crucible/Citadel to specifically leave the Geth alone.

And instead kill the Quarians.

And people would bitch about something else if there was actually something else to bitch about. At least people are having opinions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> [YOUTUBE]tkfsfS6gEYw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> there you go



Spiderman could beat that thing :/


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Spider-Man already DID beat that thing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuck fuck fuck. People plz...spoiler tag your shit or something. This is my first time in this thread and I'm seeing peeps talking about the game's ending. I had to close my eyes & shit and scroll str8t to the bottom. lol

Anyway...I've never played a Mass Effect game...
Dont give a damn. I want this one...I'll go read up the story of the previous games and catch up. Peace


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> What is not a design decision



Bugs usually aren't a design decision.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 22, 2012)

Gibbed found the vo/cd directions in the game files, apparently the buzz aldrin scene is set 10k years after the game, prolly not literally but it's intended to be a while anyway



Some of it is quite funny


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)

> 48: Garrus pulls the trigger on Kaidan, just as he gets off a wave of energy. Kaidan is shot in the chest.



OOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGG---!!!  

I would have died if that happened in my game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Garrus killing Kaidan would have been EPIC.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 22, 2012)

So I just got the PC version and I suck at shooters. So I usually balance this by unlocking all the awesome guns in the game. So anyone know how to unlock the weapons by configuring certain files? I did it in Mass Effect 2, but it seems I can't find much info about part 3.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 22, 2012)

All of you...

Kill yoselves


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

My version of the ending is actually a twist to the indoctrination theory. Bioware is trying to indoctrinate us to Christianity.

*Spoiler*: __ 




* The "God" child suddenly showing up, giving you options with no way of knowing what can happen and all you have to do is rely on faith and hope that he tells you the truth and you can trust in something you've never even seen or heard before

*  the old p*d*p**** man tells his grandson at the end that Shepard (a big name in the Christian bible) died on the "Crucible" (cross) for "humanity" (our sins). 

* Legion gathers his name from the Christian bible (he even states this himself)

* Garrus had 12 squadmates and one of them betrayed him (similar to how Judas of the 12 disciples betrayed Jesus).

* Shepard also had 12 squadmates in Mass Effect 2, but none of them betrayed them. 

* paragon Shepard (aka "canon" Shepard) was a peacemaker, doing the near impossible just as Jesus did in his time

* if you don't believe in Shepard he will personally cut your throat, much like what God does all the freaking time in the old testament (and still does regularly in the new one)

* the obvious Adam and Eve vibes with Joker and Edi or Eden Prime representing the Garden of Eden. (Eden prime is also the very first location you start the game in, just as it is at the start of the bible as well)

* The lazarus project is a reference to Lazarus of Bethany who is revived by Jesus Christ

* Sarren plays an interesting role, trying to please the reapers by being half synthetic (the green ending) he also tries to convert Shepard, like how the Devil tried to convert Jesus. Tim also dabbles in a slightly similar role.

* Tim representing Lucifer and Anderson representing God at the citadel. Further evidenced that TIM only cares about converting Shepard and not the reapers themselves (if he kills you he leaves the console alone rather than try to convert the reapers as he intended)

* A cycle of destruction and chaos, much like what is constantly talked about in the bible (God would consistently wipe out humanity and rebuild, and wipe out and rebuild, be it on a small scale or even a global scale in the old testement before giving birth to his son Jesus where the cycle would only happen one more time. Shepard also marks the end of the cycle in Mass Effect)

This is just me having fun with the theories as I personally love to come up with theories and read other peoples theories so long as their insightful. I still believe the wildly popular indoctrination theory.




tl;dr - The ending made no sense, just like the bible. Bioware was successful. PRAISE INKINDLERS!


----------



## Hana (Mar 22, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I just got the PC version and I suck at shooters. So I usually balance this by unlocking all the awesome guns in the game. So anyone know how to unlock the weapons by configuring certain files? I did it in Mass Effect 2, but it seems I can't find much info about part 3.



But the game has an easy easy mode....and you don't even have to play with guns if you don't want to. My adept never fires a shot...on insanity.

So according to this thing , the epilogue takes place


*Spoiler*: __ 



10,000 years in the future. WTF! No one can fix the relays in 10,000 years....are you fucking kidding me? Another note mentions the kid in that scene might be asari or human. This has crazies on other forums thinking "OMG hybrid! This breaks lore hurr durr." 



> [biod_end002_600epilogue_loc_int.end004_finale_v_d.end004_finale_v_dlg]
> 1: We see a child, maybe they look a little bit asari, a little bit human. They are looking at the stars on a planet some 10,000 years after the events of the game.
> 2: There is an older male here as well, the child looks to the "grandfather" and asks...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 22, 2012)

DedValve said:


> My version of the ending is actually a twist to the indoctrination theory. Bioware is trying to indoctrinate us to Christianity.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



To expand upon this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mass Effect trilogy is basically Jesus (Shepard) being tempted by Satan (Reapers) in the desert. 

In ME1, Saren tries to tempt Shepard into submitting to the Reapers in exchange for survival (turning stone into bread).

In ME2, the Illusive Man sends Shepard on a suicide mission to retrieve and preserve the Collector Base, knowing that his companions would keep him from getting killed (Satan tells Jesus to jump off the highest point of the temple since angels from God would come and rescue him anyways).

In ME3, Shepard is tested for the final time by the Illusive Man & the Catalyst, telling Shepard he can either control the Reapers or combine organics and synthetics, instead of just destroying the reapers. (Satan offering Jesus all the kingdoms of the world in exchange for bowing down to him).


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 22, 2012)

Hana said:


> But the game has an easy easy mode....and you don't even have to play with guns if you don't want to. My adept never fires a shot...on insanity.
> 
> So according to this thing , the epilogue takes place
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I still wanna know why that bitch Liara, who was my ho the first time, ended up on the new planet with Joker when she was down in the pits fighting with me on Earth. How the hell did she get up there with Joker? How? Either it is bad writing or even more proof of indoctrination theory.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Get ready for the ending, you'll be in for a disappointment of a life time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2012)

So I finally decided to install my collector's edition that's been sitting on my shelves because I installed the pirated version the day before.

Biggest mistake I ever made. Nice job ruining all of my expectations (which were very low), Origin. You're absolute shit. Forever broken, unauthorized DLC.

Well, back to my pirated version. The pirated version shouldn't be easier to install, patch, maintain, and authorize than the retail, disc counterpart. You're only giving me a reason to pirate when I didn't have one before (besides playing the game before it comes out, lol.)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 22, 2012)

Is Origin really that bad?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

Dammnit after making a successful first playthrough with a pc save file on my xbox I completely forgot how I did it despite writing down incredibly easy to follow instructions. Now it's just refusing to work


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Wait, people still haven't realized Sedaiv is as big of an obvious troll as Formation Y?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Even though I adblocked that pic after seeing it, it was good for 1 LOL. Spoiler tag that shit, it fucks up the layout.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Garrus killing Kaidan would have been EPIC.



I made Liara kill Ashley. If that makes you happy.

Bring James and Liara to the Udina coup. Do nothing and Liara will kill the VS.


It felt good to see Liara kill that bitch.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 22, 2012)

Got my copy today , finally.

Now if someone would tell me where to recruit garrus, that would be appreciated.

Right now I'm trying to save that Patriarch Turian.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Got my copy today , finally.
> 
> Now if someone would tell me where to recruit garrus, that would be appreciated.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to save that Patriarch Turian.



One does not simply recruit Garrus. You must first pass the 3 trials in order to prove your worthiness to his turianess.  


On a side note I just checked my emails because I didn't feel like reading them and I've let a lot of things slide bioware, the day 1 dlc, the ending, shit age II, but killing Kal'Reeger in a fucking email.

Forever not purchasing anymore Bioware products. I demand the new ending has Reeger alive, killing reapers with his emergency induction ports!


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

@DedValve - Then just let Tali die in ME2.

Which you should have done any way.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Cromer (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually created a separate 40 gig Windows XP partition, just so I could get to play multiplayer with my legal copy when it shipped over. Too fiddly for me, stuck to my pirated copy (with included Javik for the win) and my 50% readiness rating instead. Fuck Origin.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> Best ending
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzYLTbQQEZQ&feature=my_favorites&list=FLq5Gzk8fnqy3-3Jzt9FGpEA[/YOUTUBE]



Thats been my sig for a week!



Gilgamesh said:


> lol Bioware
> 
> Good job allowing yourselves to be bullied by these so called fans



Yeah we are really bullying them



Zen-aku said:


> disgusting,now every group of fans butt hurt enough will think if they cry loud enough they can get there way



Name one other game that has every ended like this and left everyone going, WTF?!? Name one! I bet you can't do it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Deus Ex: HR ended like this and left me going "WTF?!" but I was probably more offended by that.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 22, 2012)

I had high hopes for continuing the game after the hallucination "ending". I hope Bioware changing the "ending" does more good than harm.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Deus Ex: HR ended like this and left me going "WTF?!" but I was probably more offended by that.



What was wrong with that one?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

If you have to ask, then you were already fooled.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm a bit confused on the hate for Deus Ex ending myself. It was obviously left up for a sequel, as is Mass Effect 3. I'm not sure the hate on either one.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2012)

DE's endings was so shit I never beat the game.  Adam had no agency.    Just because people didn't care enough to call out Eidos(?) for being jackasses doesn't mean they should just shrug this time.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> DE's endings was so shit I never beat the game.  Adam had no agency.    Just because people didn't care enough to call out Eidos(?) for being jackasses doesn't mean they should just shrug this time.



Umm the entire game is amazing. So you let that last 3 minutes stop you from playing? Wut?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 23, 2012)

So I should just change my difficulty to easy and roll thru the game?

I thought that would not give me the full ending. I'm not a hardcore gamer...


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

There was no problem with the open-endedness of DX:HR's ending. Of COURSE it has to leave room for a sequel... the first two games are a sequel to it.

It's that the game showed even less consequence or any sense of closure of your decision. Eliza drums up what you have to choose. She makes it sound even more dramatic than Space Jesus does of what happens if you control or destroy the Reapers.

But no matter what you choose, you instead just get a minute long montage of internet video clips of the most monotone voice since Ben Stein telling you how you should lead your life. Recycle! Or rely on technology! Or don't trust your computer overlords!

It's like watching the Shawshank Redemption and at the end, instead of seeing Morgan Freeman's character finally getting his parole, you just have Timothy Hutton telling you to not commit crimes, or how to escape from prison.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 23, 2012)

Now I lost my PC boner....


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 23, 2012)

The difference between the HR ending and the ME3 ending.

A) A fourth option to reject the three bullshit options. (That's crucial)

B) It had an epilogue for each ending that made sense and didn't rape the series lore.

C) The choices made absolute sense within the context of the game. They actually felt like choices that the game was leading up to the entire time... not just some last minute Deus Ex Machinima (hurhur).


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> There was no problem with the open-endedness of DX:HR's ending. Of COURSE it has to leave room for a sequel... the first two games are a sequel to it.
> 
> It's that the game showed even less consequence or any sense of closure of your decision. Eliza drums up what you have to choose. She makes it sound even more dramatic than Space Jesus does of what happens if you control or destroy the Reapers.
> 
> ...



But the choices in the game you made had more of a cause and effect. It had nothing to do with the ending, just the moment they happened. The endings felt complete to me. Mattering which ending you choose, felt like what you would do in that situation. I also remember there being a "Fuck all this" ending, I believe, so there's that too. 

Either way I thought the endings were fine in DE, I quite liked em.


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2012)

If there is the option to kill myself - I always go for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Deus Ex: HR ended like this and left me going "WTF?!" but I was probably more offended by that.



Something to do with the first 1? 


Rios said:


> If there is the option to kill myself - I always go for it.



To bad ME2 doesn't continue after that.


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2012)

Now, I consider killing myself for greater good a great way out. 
And I dont consider killing myself because I suck at the game a worthy ending.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 23, 2012)

Another thing about the indoc theory:
With "Control" or "Synthesis" ending your war assets actually don't matter, the only difference is if you had too little points you don't get "Synthesis" ending at all.
Now with "Destroy" ending the situation is different. You will get 3 different results which completely depend on you war assets. Too low - the Earth is destroyed. Average - the Earth is safe but Shepard dies. High - the Earth is safe and Shepard lives. Why so much attention to the "red" option? Obviously, it's the only option you should choose to continue fighting and win this damn war.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Red" or "blue" is bullshit. I didn't even pay attention to this and only realised the "importance" of colours while reading some forums. But I choose "destroy" not because of the colour, but because it's what I was fighting for damn 3 games!


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2012)

Dont know about you but I was fighting for money
[YOUTUBE]CC3I6vt5qeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

how much EFS do you have to have for Shepard to survive?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Another thing about the indoc theory:
> With "Control" or "Synthesis" ending your war assets actually don't matter, the only difference is if you had too little points you don't get "Synthesis" ending at all.
> Now with "Destroy" ending the situation is different. You will get 3 different results which completely depend on you war assets. Too low - the Earth is destroyed. Average - the Earth is safe but Shepard dies. High - the Earth is safe and Shepard lives. Why so much attention to the "red" option? Obviously, it's the only option you should choose to continue fighting and win this damn war.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering if the IT is true, the Destroy ending is the most correct ending. Since anything post Harbinger beam blast and Shepard gasping for air is more or less just a dream as a part of the final stages of the indoctrination. Which would explain why the options given when you talk to the Catalyst is few in terms of telling him off. Cuz remember _*"Direct intervention is necessary"*_ at that point. Besides other things.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> how much EFS do you have to have for Shepard to survive?



>4000



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Considering if the IT is true, the Destroy ending is the most correct ending. Since anything post Harbinger beam blast and Shepard gasping for air is more or less just a dream as a part of the final stages of the indoctrination. Which would explain why the options given when you talk to the Catalyst is few in terms of telling him off. Cuz remember _*"Direct intervention is necessary"*_ at that point. Besides other things.



I'm almost convinced the theory is true. Because otherwise, you must believe Bioware is utter shit and screwed hard their best product.


----------



## Hana (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Hana said:


>



Welp time to leave the planet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2012)

Hana said:


>



Now with 25% more melodrama and 50% more hair.


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2012)

and more gay


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Starting to get tired of the people bitching over the endings. Yeah, we know, they're a giant shower of shit, death to Bioware, yaddayaddayadda. Apart from the people who're just finishing the game for the first time and want to vent, can people (especially the maniacs on Facebook) just shut up and prepare their asses for EA to ram it in with paid ending DLC? It's been 2 weeks already, they need to find something else to complain about.



The US economy has been shit from the 1990's onward
People still complain about it to this very day


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2012)

Guys in my latest playthrough I've been using the gibbed saved editor and have a military strength of 122,000  but my EMS and readiness rating is at 0, anyone else face that problem?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2012)

it was a failsafe to stop people from modding their MS

so you are dividing your MS by zero
WELL I WONDER WHAT ENDING YOU WILL GET FOR DIVIDING BY ZERO


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 23, 2012)

strange they must have released it today or something cos my EMS and readiness was normal even when I modded it a bit yesterday

I just wanted shep to live 

ah well black widow 10 with full cryo+incendiary and disruptor ammo ftw 

wearing the cerebrus armor helps too


----------



## Anarch (Mar 23, 2012)

cerberus armour had great stats but i just couldn't bring myself to wear it because i would feel( and look) like a traitor if i did.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 23, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guys in my latest playthrough I've been using the gibbed saved editor and have a military strength of 122,000  but my EMS and readiness rating is at 0, anyone else face that problem?


You must have changed a score that belongs to one of the main quests. That are those with 10000 or 15000 points. You've really screwed your safe lol Try to change everything back and edit only side quests, those rarely have more than 100 points in editor.
Also, why to cheat? When I had something about 4900 points, I just added another 4900 to balance 50% of readiness. Not a one point more than they stole from me.


Anarch said:


> cerberus armour had great stats but i just couldn't bring myself to wear it because i would feel( and look) like a traitor if i did.


Huh, I was wearing the Collectors' armour and was fine with it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

So are they changing the ending yet?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 23, 2012)

Probably

10char


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2012)

No they said they are working on to give fans further closure while keeping the endings... whatever that means.

People who didn't read the article keeps misquoting it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

It means the Indoctrination theory was right. DURRRRRRRRR.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2012)

Pick a side Kory. You can't go on like this.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 23, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Huh, I was wearing the Collectors' armour and was fine with it



This all in my head of course , but using the Collector armour is fine because it is basically the result of salvaging technology from the Collectors , developed by humans.

But the Cerberus armour has the Cerberus logo , and my reinstated Commander Shep would rather die than wear it  

So is there a bypass using the save editor that can increase readiness to 100% , for people who don't like to play the MP ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I've always been on one side.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I've always been on one side.



Nonsense. You either hate the ending and want Indoc theory to be true, or love the ending and don't want the Indoc theory to be true. Can't have both. Not in this Bioware's life time. Nope.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

But I've never loved the ending and never wanted the Indoctrination theory to not be true so I don't really see where you're coming from.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Pick a side Kory. You can't go on like this.



So they keep the LOL COLOURS ending and explain further on it? ie how your squadmates got on the normandy and shit? 

fuck you bioware.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2012)

Vino said:


> So they keep the LOL COLOURS ending and explain further on it? ie how your squadmates got on the normandy and shit?
> 
> fuck you bioware.


That's what it sounds like. Bioware better have a good explanation for this or ... or .... well I guess I can't do anything. 

Unless they decide that the ending needs a reboot... which imo should happen. Everything was great until that kid showed up. 



Krory said:


> But I've never loved the ending and never wanted the Indoctrination theory to not be true so I don't really see where you're coming from.


.... once again, Pick a side.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, TB... I can't tell if you only have Zen-aku level comprehension, or if you're down to Sedaiv level trolling.  It's cute either way.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 23, 2012)

I have some wonderful glitches to show you guys for the mass effect 3 multiplayer. I missed out on recording some of the glitches, but I got most of them. 

Just so you know they won't have sound. My future glitch vids will have sound.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, TB... I can't tell if you only have Zen-aku level comprehension, or if you're down to Sedaiv level trolling.  It's cute either way.



Speculation is a popular topic around here, you go and do that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

And the irony is completely lost on you.  Adorable!


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2012)

Best glitch I saw had to do with Tali. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My character had romanced her but in the geth vs quarian thing, I sided with the geth (being the shittest boyfriend ever) so then Tali killed herself after watching her people die. Then, I think it's before you go raid the Cerebrus base, Tali was there in bed talking about how her immune system had gotten used to me and how whenever I needed her she'd be there (except for if she's dead). I was like Holy Shit there's a GHOST ON THE NORMANDY! I'd like to think it was a sad dream of some sort but no, this was just a fuck up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 23, 2012)

Vino said:


> So they keep the LOL COLOURS ending and explain further on it? ie how your squadmates got on the normandy and shit?
> 
> fuck you bioware.



yeah fuck bioware for explaining vague things.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2012)

wait you cna have two ammo types on a weapon?
wat?


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 23, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Best glitch I saw had to do with Tali.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lawl. Bioware fail. I don't think they expected anyone who romanced Tali to allow her to commit suicide.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2012)

to those that cant understand krory
He doesnt like nor even care for the current endings and thinks hay this indoctrination thingy is kinda cool :33

AND THEN WE TALKED ABOUT DRAGON DOGMA"S CUSTOMIZATION


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 23, 2012)

just wondering, is the reckoning armor still available? Like if I played the KoA demo now, would I still get it?

If not, my vanguard will have to settle for the blood dragon armor


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 23, 2012)

Multiplayer glitches=getting stuck in environments=instant death on gold


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 23, 2012)

Please, Atlas's spawning ON you = instant death. I should know, happened twice to me.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 23, 2012)

Can someone tell me if there is a consequence in ME3 for sleeping with both Miranda and Tali in ME2?


----------



## Hana (Mar 23, 2012)

Vino said:


> So they keep the LOL COLOURS ending and explain further on it? ie how your squadmates got on the normandy and shit?
> 
> fuck you bioware.



I would prefer a different ending altogether. Still if they can give me a decent explanation that doesn't seem like a complete asspull, then I can deal with these endings. Maybe they could make them a bit more varied and properly explain why my squad is with Joker and why Joker isn't near Earth.

It feels like a stretch...

Gah! Just go with the indoctrination theory! It their only hope.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a consequence in ME3 for sleeping with both Miranda and Tali in ME2?



Would love to see a Fraps vid with that, if Bioware planned for that eventuality.

As for me, I'm playing my Gay!Shep Infiltrator. Ridiculously broken with a Graal. Gonna try Black Widow+ ammo piercing + concentration, see how my cooldowns change.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 23, 2012)

Anarch said:


> This all in my head of course , but using the Collector armour is fine because it is basically the result of salvaging technology from the Collectors , developed by humans.
> 
> But the Cerberus armour has the Cerberus logo , and my reinstated Commander Shep would rather die than wear it


 Ah, ok, I understand, maybe I would even do the same, but I've never seen Cerberus armour in my game



> So is there a bypass using the save editor that can increase readiness to 100% , for people who don't like to play the MP ?


 No, with just save editor it remains 50%. But you can bypass that easily just by adding the same amount of points as you already have to any side quest


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 23, 2012)

bioware said:
			
		

> "We are creating new content to clarify and add closure as per the request of many loyal fans! That's all"



It'd be interesting to hear the unabridged dialogue with the star brat that Casey Hudson vetoed, that explained the reapers' origin etc


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> yeah fuck bioware for explaining vague things.



What's the point in extending a shit ending? the whole concept of the ending is stupid, and I'd rather have a different ending altogether.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> > "We are creating new content to clarify and add closure as per the request of many loyal fans! That's all"
> 
> 
> It'd be interesting to hear the unabridged dialogue with the star brat that Casey Hudson vetoed, that explained the reapers' origin etc



This wont end well....


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 23, 2012)

Indeed would be interesting.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

Playing my second run and the saddest thing is knowing that my Shep will never actually get to settle down with Liara and have little Asari Indiana Jone's.


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2012)

You aint gonna have male children anyway.


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Ah, ok, I understand, maybe I would even do the same, but I've never seen Cerberus armour in my game
> 
> No, with just save editor it remains 50%. But you can bypass that easily just by adding the same amount of points as you already have to any side quest



cerberus armor is a piece of crap. its stats are crap and its an ugly piece of armor.

why would you wear it anyways 

ohh so will they fix it in a patch or a full dlc?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 23, 2012)

Drunk Tali = Pure Win.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Please, Atlas's spawning ON you = instant death. I should know, happened twice to me.



wow u must suck at this game

on the N7 mission i had an atlas spawn right next to me on insanity 
take cover while spamming energy drain
or just run for your life and then take cover

YOU NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GEARS OF WAR SKILSL BRO
POLISH YO GNASHER


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

Just finished the game...


*Spoiler*: _Thoughts about the ending_ 




I was absolutely in love with it...until the video where Joker crashes started. After that, I wasn't really feeling it any more.

Mostly because I'm trying to figure out what the fuck the crash landing was. In my playthrough, it was Joker, EDI, and Garrus. I romanced Garrus but he died (or at least, I thought he did) right before Shepard beamed up to the Citadel. I interpreted this as....the afterlife? But it's still confusing.

The little thing at the end with the stargazer was cute...I rather liked that. I'm assuming that it was the next cycle. If that was humanity...I like it less.

I can definitely see why people are clamoring for a new ending, though. It wasn't the ending itself so much that disappointed me, it's that the end videos are pretty much identical no matter what choice you make. That's pretty stupid.

Everything leading up to the ending though...hot damn. No complaints here. I pretty much didn't breath during the whole thing. I'm also not ashamed to say that I sobbed vehemently when Anderson died.




Overall, loved the game. The ending was a little...weird, I guess, but the rest of the game was so amazing that it's not a deal breaker.

I heard Bioware was going to release a new ending. Any validity to that claim?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the ending if it wasn't filled with plot holes, retcons, and had closure. I don't even mind that there is only one ending, I was really only expecting 2. What I want is something that isn't shit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> I heard Bioware was going to release a new ending. Any validity to that claim?



Not so much a new ending necessarily... it is confirmed that BioWare is currently at work on DLC that will help give players unsatisfied with the ending some "closure."


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I wouldn't mind the ending if it wasn't filled with plot holes, retcons, and had closure. I don't even mind that there is only one ending, I was really only expecting 2. What I want is something that isn't shit.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I wish it would've just ended with the video of the reapers being wiped out/destroyed/synthesized. Not the greatest ending, but it leaves it a little ambiguous which is better than...the actual ending.






Krory said:


> Not so much a new ending necessarily... it is confirmed that BioWare is currently at work on DLC that will help give players unsatisfied with the ending some "closure."


Whatever that means.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

It probably just means, "New ending~!"

They'll probably bring the indoctrination theory to life, if they weren't already intending to.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 23, 2012)

They were incorporating elements of indoctrination throughout the whole game. It was basically confirmed when they said they took it out of the game due to technical constraints. All they have to do is confirm it now.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

They can have fun with that.

I'll just go watch more Dragon's Dogma videos until they come up with something.  Or Skyrim DLC hits first. Whichever.


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

The more I think about this ending the more my incredulity and irritation increase.
Damn you, internet.

If they "fix" it, I hope they keep it appropriately sad.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm not mad that Shep died, I was expecting him/her to die since the beginning of the game. I'm mad at everything that happened after s/he died. Well...not "mad" so much...more like... disappointed.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe BioWare realized their games need to try and be as awesome as Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2012)

nice to hear bioware isn't completely caving


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qKo_Kao6IU&context=C37ce622ADOEgsToPDskL_sgO1Sux9PzghgXjchXvt[/YOUTUBE]
I had a good laugh.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> Just finished the game...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Thoughts about the ending_
> ...



How are you ok with Joker running away from battle when Shepard told him this is it. Why was he running away? He should have been fighting with the other people. Why the fuck was Liara on the ship when she was on the ground fighting the battle with me? Why the hell would joker be running from the Green and Blue lights if the Red was was the one that was damaging and killed people for the most part, and was a beam to destroy the mass relays and the reapers? Why would his ship take damage from it?


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How are you ok with Joker running away from battle when Shepard told him this is it. Why was he running away? He should have been fighting with the other people. Why the fuck was Liara on the ship when she was on the ground fighting the battle with me? Why the hell would joker be running from the Green and Blue lights if the Red was was the one that was damaging and killed people for the most part, and was a beam to destroy the mass relays and the reapers? Why would his ship take damage from it?



I'm not ok with it. I said that I didn't like it [the ending] once that video started. I was fine with all the plot holes and randomness until...

*Spoiler*: _Don't know if anyone is still playing, but I'm spoiler tagging just in case there are a few other slow pokes_ 




Joker started dodging the explosion (or whatever) and crash-landed.

I initially said that I liked the bit with the stargazer, but after thinking about it for a few hours I don't anymore...I also would like to say that my disappointment in the ending matches my disappointment in the lack of different endings.


 

I posted all that about five minutes after I'd beaten the game. I still stand by my general statement that I loved the game and most of the ending, but after the holy-shit-I-just-beat-this-game feeling wore off, I started to become much less forgiving.

I also discovered the Indoctrination theory, which I'm now pretending is canon. 

Sorry if I'm whiplashing all over the place, I just have a lot of feels and I only got about 4 hours of sleep last night.

Also sorry for regurgitating all this shit a few weeks after I'm sure everyone else has beaten the game...my xbox is at my parent's house so I could only play it on the weekends/when I didn't have school. Hence why it took me so long to beat it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> nice to hear bioware isn't completely caving



You would have heard it sooner if you actually read the statement instead of whining even louder than the people who disliked the ending.

And Joker clearly ran from the blue/green light because he just saw it blow up the Citadel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know about you krory but I've moved on to other things, nice try though 

you antagonistic jackass routine is a constant inspiration.

(also unless i raise a hundred thousand dollars in protest its impossible for me to whine louder then the bitch brigade)

the joker thing is my only serious problem with the ending my self, probably could of avoided the whole bitch fest by ending it right after the relay's explode


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's find something else to complain about in this game. 

Like why Joker isn't a love interest for my Shepard. Fuck EDI, Joker needs to get with a real woman.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

unless they get rid of space magic i doubt their "clarification" will make that much difference to me


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Let's find something else to complain about in this game.
> 
> Like why Joker isn't a love interest for my Shepard. Fuck EDI, Joker needs to get with a real woman.



Femshep is to much woman for joker.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 23, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Let's find something else to complain about in this game.
> 
> Like why Joker isn't a love interest for my Shepard. Fuck EDI, Joker needs to get with a real woman.



^^^ seems like all everybody can talk about is the ending.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Cuz all the rest of the game is dope. Esp that part with Garrus on the Promenade.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Best part is when Tali cliffs herself.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

Samara's mission is worse than the ending. 

Best part for me was Palaven, dat skybox and reconnecting with Garrus.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol didn't think that Tali was gonna do that. But since you are about to be one of the last people of your race alive....


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz all the rest of the game is dope. Esp that part with Garrus on the Promenade.



Wouldn't go so far as saying it's all dope, the gameplay is still not good enough to stand with other TPS games, it's the best in the series but that isn't saying much, the best parts were interacting with all the previous characters, but has more to do with the fact that we've known these characters for years rather than it being great writing(Which is why I found funny that BW told reviewers to review the game as a 1st time player), the Kai Leng vs Thane fight choreography was awful awful stuff, anything Kai "Cereal" Leng was awful actually, I think people just focus on the ending as the smelliest piece of turd and ignore all the other little turds and instead focus on the good stuff.


If people ask me what's my favourite RPG/Shooter this year that focuses on Organic vs Synthetic and AI I'd have to say it's Binary Domain.


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

I liked shanking Kai Leng.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 23, 2012)

-> Still not good enough to stand with other TPS games
-> Has gameplay heaps better than other TPS games

Not sure what you're implying here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2012)

Curing the Genophage, probably the most satisfying good choice ever


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Curing the Genophage, probably the most satisfying good choice ever



There was nothing satisfying about that. Fucking seashells man


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Wouldn't go so far as saying it's all dope, the gameplay is still not good enough to stand with other TPS games, it's the best in the series but that isn't saying much, the best parts were interacting with all the previous characters, but has more to do with the fact that we've known these characters for years rather than it being great writing(Which is why I found funny that BW told reviewers to review the game as a 1st time player), *the Kai Leng vs Thane fight choreography was awful awful stuff,* anything Kai "Cereal" Leng was awful actually, I think people just focus on the ending as the smelliest piece of turd and ignore all the other little turds and instead focus on the good stuff.
> 
> 
> If people ask me what's my favourite RPG/Shooter this year that focuses on Organic vs Synthetic and AI I'd have to say it's Binary Domain.





Fuck you, Thane was awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2012)

I second the seashells comment.  

I played through it again recently and my eyes still sweat. 


And the Thane comment too. Take your hate and throw them out the air lock. Thane died a hero.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2012)

Third for thane, Cemented him self as THE assassin of the ME universe



Amuro said:


> There was nothing satisfying about that. Fucking seashells man



Mordin died as he lived

Doing science, and helping people get laid safely


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Best part for me was Horizon, loved reading all those logs on the crashed ships detailing what happened to the refugees.




Awesome said:


> -> Still not good enough to stand with other TPS games
> -> Has gameplay heaps better than other TPS games
> 
> Not sure what you're implying here.



Not sure what other TPS games you've been playing, I remember reading the first presentations and design docs of ME3, their goal was to make a TPS that could stand against Uncharted2/Gears2 and other top TPS games, ME3 is better than ME2 but still just an average TPS, the RPG powers help distract from that and this is a 30~40h RPG rather than a 10~20h action game, so I don't really hold it against it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

I am pissed cuz my ME2 save file didn't work, so I didn't get Thane, Samara or Jack. PISSED.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Vino said:


> Fuck you, Thane was awesome.



The praying scene ;_; 


That fight choreography was still awful, unfortunately.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd have to agree with the horrible choreography.

Uncharted has awful shooting mechanics and some of the worst enemy encounters this gen. Not too hard to up that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Best part for me was Horizon, loved reading all those logs on the crashed ships detailing what happened to the refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME3 was better then uncharted but not quite at GOW level


----------



## Awesome (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Best part for me was Horizon, loved reading all those logs on the crashed ships detailing what happened to the refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME3 is definitely better in every department than Uncharted. More enemies, better AI, better variety in guns, and even more tactics available without even using any powers. It isn't just the shooting mechanics and cover that are taken into account.

I can't speak for Gears 3, but the shooting mechanics / variety / tactics are definitely on Gears 2 level or higher.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

If you're referring to Ucharted 1 I agree, no enemy reaction, wave encounters, bullet sponges, dodgy aiming, etc... if you're talking about 2 or 3(Patch) then I have to disagree.

I found the shooting unsatisfying in ME3 which is why Charge->Nova->Nova->Charge became my MO in pretty much everything(Going charge to charge with a brute :3), powers and heavy melee were cool.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> If you're referring to Ucharted 1 I agree, no enemy reaction, wave encounters, bullet sponges, dodgy aiming, etc... if you're talking about 2 or 3(Patch) then I have to disagree.



2 and 3 both suffer from those, especially the wave encounters 

I like Tali's face even if it's a pretty lazy design


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I'd have to agree with the horrible choreography.
> 
> Uncharted has awful shooting mechanics and some of the worst enemy encounters this gen. Not too hard to up that.



NOT YOU TOO SAREN


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard there's a way to keep thane alive if you don't talk to him until the Kai Leng scene, Kirrahe dies instead or something.



Amuro said:


> 2 and 3 both suffer from those, especially the wave encounters
> 
> I like Tali's face



Except for the wave parts in some areas it doesn't, all the other stuff was fixed.

You can read most of the changes .

Can we at least all agree it doesn't even touch Vanquish?

I like the scenery in the Starchild scene.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Vino said:


> NOT YOU TOO SAREN



[YOUTUBE]p3h8ZnXLsRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Except for the wave parts in some areas it doesn't, all the other stuff was fixed.
> 
> You can read most of the changes .
> 
> Can we at least all agree it doesn't even touch Vanquish?



You don't need to link me to articles about games i've played. 



Vino said:


> NOT YOU TOO SAREN



Sorry Battosai i just thought it went from bad to worse. Didn't impact the scene after though, i cried buckets.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't wait to get GOTY edition and conveniently forget all of this discussion.  Or super hd remix METrilogy.   Either way, I am a-ok with the theory, as it explains why edi lives, which was all that screwed with my head.  Crucible activation?  Mindlink with main character.  MR collapse?  Reaper tech as they really were not under anyone's control.  Epilogue?  Who the fuck cares, it's 10K years later, I want jungle platforming ME3 dlc with jungle bikini crewmates and topless joker in beach shorts.  





Axl Low said:


> AND THEN WE TALKED ABOUT DRAGON DOGMA"S CUSTOMIZATION


Go on.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Amuro said:


> You don't need to link me to articles about games i've played.



It has pretty much all the points I wanted to make so I can avoid making a TL;DR post about the gameplay improvements from U1 to U2 in the ME3 topic 


A question, that poker table, is that just for show or is there some event you can trigger there?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j4cokDb68jc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you have to ask, then you were already fooled.



I never played it so I wouldn't know a thing about it.



Krory said:


> They can have fun with that.
> 
> I'll just go watch more Dragon's Dogma videos until they come up with something.  Or Skyrim DLC hits first. Whichever.



Or Gears DLC!



Krory said:


> Best part is when Tali cliffs herself.



Go jump into a pool of water with fiery oil on top and drown!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> A question, that poker table, is that just for show or is there some event you can trigger there?



If you walk around the Normandy often enough, you might come across some of the crew playing cards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Skyrim DLC


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2012)

I am eagerly awaiting for some killer Skyrim mods.

And of course for The Truth DLC, heh


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

At this point  i really want some new maps to MP, like The cerberus base, or earth


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll get the GOTY Edition as well. I'm trying to find another 360 Collectors Edition to keep in mint condition. Might have to settle on PS3


----------



## Anarch (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm killing the Quarians my next play through. Tali is nice enough but the fact that they fired at the Geth ship while I ( and Tali incidentally) were on board warrants their extinction


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 24, 2012)

Which hurts your chances at the final encounter. Then again, I want to do a 100% pure vicious Renegade run through.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

The Quarian don't amount to shit, so it's okay, Anarch.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2012)

I forgot Tali died in ME2 on this current play I'm doing.. I guess all the Quarians are gonna RIP as well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

It's okay.

They deserve it more than the Raepers.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

You might as well kill them peace with the Geth basically amounts to nothing thanks to the kid magician.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 24, 2012)

The quarians created synthetics to kill you so you wont get killed by synthetics


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks to the Quarians, this is officially a Dragon's Dogma thread.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 24, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Which hurts your chances at the final encounter.



As if that matters , unless you don't do any side quests at all , the only difference a few less assets make is about 3-4 seconds worth of difference in the ending cut scene.

Quarians are major wimps ,except Jayne and Tali , and in Tali's case I guess it's Shepard's influence.

It's strange because Tali's loyalty mission was one of my favourites in ME2 but the Quarian admirals' attitude rubbed me the wrong way in ME3.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> The quarians created synthetics to kill you so you wont get killed by synthetics



A synthetic created synthetics to kill you so you won't create synthetics who kill you.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 24, 2012)

Amuro said:


> A synthetic created synthetics to kill you so you won't create synthetics who kill you.



THE PARADOXES ARE EVERYWHERE
*explode*


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

This is a very shitty Dragon's Dogma thread.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> THE PARADOXES ARE EVERYWHERE
> *explode*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> At this point  i really want some new maps to MP, like The cerberus base, or earth



New enemies too. Like the Collectors. 

Scions, Praetorians, and Harbingers everywhere.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Well... it's nice to know Mass Effect 3 doesn't have the worst ending ever.

>The 3rd Birthday


----------



## Awesome (Mar 24, 2012)

It's definitely not the game with the worst ending ever. That's always been an exaggeration. The only reason fans are speaking up is because they like the series too much to let the game have a sub-par ending when the rest of the game had a great story.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

The ending was awesome. I just wish space magic was introduced since ME1 that way I could have just wished the reapers away with my love 

Doing so would make Saren a love interest, who would replace Ashley/Black Ashley/Spanish Ashley in the trilogy and you spend the rest of your days scanning seashells with Mordin and Saren. 

Also the Pinnacle Station should make a return for multi-player. That way we can fight whatever enemy faction (Alliance, Turians, Asari, Collectors, Mercs) have whatever squadmates (geth, protheans, brutes, batarians, hanar) and fight on any location (earth, Ardak Yakshi monostary, Thessia, Palaven).

Pinnacle station is the only way to overwrite stupid canon. Multiplayer shouldn't have been canon in the first place but whatevs.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 24, 2012)

while i love the indoctrination theory 
I do want some closure
LIKE WHAT IF THERE WAS A BOTTLE REVOLT BECAUSE OF ALL THE DRINKS EVERYONE HAS TO BUY SHEPARD


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> while i love the indoctrination theory
> I do want some closure
> LIKE WHAT IF THERE WAS A BOTTLE REVOLT BECAUSE OF ALL THE DRINKS EVERYONE HAS TO BUY SHEPARD



Better to create your own closure than something that Bioware will make. :byakuya


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 24, 2012)

Everyone is an alcoholoic on teh Normandy. Everyoen wants to liquor Shepard up and sex up him/her.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> while i love the indoctrination theory
> I do want some closure
> LIKE WHAT IF THERE WAS A BOTTLE REVOLT BECAUSE OF ALL THE DRINKS EVERYONE HAS TO BUY SHEPARD



Shepard should die. That way he, Mordin, and Garrus and Sarren...and Tim all get drinks together in Asari heaven


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 24, 2012)

Can someone repost the Garrus "CALIBRATIONS" comic? I forgot what page it was on. It's FShep naked in bed asking if he'll help her with Calibrations, that was just too funny. Plus I need it for another topic.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> The ending was awesome. I just wish space magic was introduced since ME1 that way I could have just wished the reapers away with my love
> 
> Doing so would make Saren a love interest, who would replace Ashley/Black Ashley/Spanish Ashley in the trilogy and you spend the rest of your days scanning seashells with Mordin and Saren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hana (Mar 24, 2012)

There I finished my NG+ with my main Shepard. It's sad that it's the end of the road for her until DLC.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 24, 2012)

Been avoiding this thread. It's finally the weekend so maybe I can finish this game! I want to know why everyone's bitching about the ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably because it's pretty ghey.

And because people are babies.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2012)

And because Krory just wants to put on his 'epic dick' hat. Again. Leave the ragers alone, why don't you? (It's too much fun to poke the hornet's nest, I know, heh)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Been avoiding this thread. It's finally the weekend so maybe I can finish this game! I want to know why everyone's bitching about the ending.



Because they touch themselves at night


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 24, 2012)

REpost Garrus Calibrations comic please.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Infiltrator, how I love thee so!


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

>Hour and a half asking for something on thread
>0.32 seconds to find it on Google

Kids these days.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hfelfyV8LwA[/YOUTUBE]

Better then the first song


----------



## Awesome (Mar 24, 2012)

I am actually keeping them in my squad throughout ME1 with my adept.

Kickass team, that is.


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

MaitoTroll said:


> Mass Effect is a overrated piece of shit.



Someone's mad because there were no nude shots of Tali.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 24, 2012)

How long before this troll is banned? He doesn't do a very good job of hiding the fact he's a troll 

Signs of a bad troll right here. If you're gonna troll, be like Krory.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

It's like amateur hour up in here.


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2012)

someone wishes the game was 50 cents


----------



## Anarch (Mar 24, 2012)

he's obviously a dupe


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2012)

Or an attention seeker.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 24, 2012)

MaitoTroll said:


> Mass Effect is a overrated piece of shit.



Likw 50 cent.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

people would have to say good things about "fiddy" for im to be overated

Edit: come to think of it when was the last time any one said Anything about that guy?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Probably because it's pretty ghey.
> 
> And because people are babies.



More gay than Cortez?

....highly likely.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

Not gay.

Ghey.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 24, 2012)

Cortez was attracted to men

Now this troll? He needs an object in the ass to make him happy

I bet he freezes his own shit and uses it as a dildo


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

This is an awful Dragon's Dogma thread.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 24, 2012)

Dumb question, but I'll ask since I couldn't find an unlock code or editor to give me the best guns.

I'm currently playing on normal. and dying like every mission. so if I drop it down to easy, do I lose anything? Missions? Guns? etc?...


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2012)

Not as far as I know, although I've yet to play on any difficulty but Veteran.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 24, 2012)

no you dont lose guns upgrades or xp when changing difficulty


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2012)

You do lose any man-points and shred of dignity you had left, though.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 isn't very hard...

You said you were bad at shooters, right? Make Shepard a spell caster and become an Adept.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Mass Effect 3 isn't very hard...



Depends on the class and the level in question...


i got ass raped at the grissom academy with my soldier


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 24, 2012)

Hate how the readiness drops if you don't play multiplayer, even if you're not playing the game. Makes me feel forced to play.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

quite clever actually


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

ME3 is pretty piss-easy on Insanity compared to its predecessors.

Your Readiness only drops 1% a day.

And...


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 24, 2012)

I enjoy  the ending to the game don't see the  problem with it :L.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

lol Jacob. Who would romance him anyways?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

Who would romance Jacob? Then again I'd rather Jacob than that loco dude whatever. I can't even remember his name...Josue or some spanish shit like that.

Apparently Jacob cheats on you even if you did romance him. It's as if bioware wants us to hate him.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 24, 2012)

Vega is awesome, fuck you


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Then again I'd rather Jacob than that loco dude whatever.



But Vega is actually cool and interesting. Unlike Jacob, who is just there to throw everybody a welcome party.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

"Some Spanish J-name like Jose, or Jesus, or whatever."

>Name is James.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Vega is awesome, fuck you



He's just as boring as Jacob, hardly has any lines compared to the other squadmates, makes no effort in really setting himself apart from the rest of the furniture. His only good scene is when he and Garrus has a discussion on who's better and that's only because Garrus was in it.

Hell since Jacob apparently turns into a dick in ME3, that alone makes him more interesting than James. I may hate Jacob more, but at least I harbor an emotion towards him. James on the other hand I couldn't care less what happens. I tried to talk to him alot but I just gave up and now on every playthrough I'll just ignore him completely. 

Hell I find Cortez a better character than Vega.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

So he goes from no personality to being a dick (but only if you romance him). 

Great, now he has no personality AND his romance sucks. Two strikes for Jacob.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

You know what would have made Jacob more interesting?

Nothing. Because when you're that uninteresting, nothing can save you.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2012)

It's a shame since he actually starred in his own game AND he's black. How did Bioware get it so wrong?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

You know Bioware dun goofed when an elcor has more personality than Jacob.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 24, 2012)

Bioware games are never hard


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Bioware games are never hard



I have never beaten ether Dragon age games on any thing higher then normal.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 24, 2012)

meh, in the dragon age games the most important things are your party, build etc, not reactions or strategy, that's not really difficulty


----------



## Awesome (Mar 24, 2012)

Trust me, you'll die if you don't have good strategy in the Dragon Age games on higher difficulties. Reaction time isn't necessary, but strategy most definitely is on higher difficulties.

It is necessary on the lower difficulties as well if you don't have a good build.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah i cant agree with that TTD, in both games running like a dumbass led to nothing but game overs and tears for me.

i cant count the amount of times Flemeth and the Rock demon made me their bitch


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

I never had much difficulty with DA: Origins or with DA2. But then again I don't always rush balls-deep into things which I figured was something of common sense for those types of games. But I never did try DA2 on Nightmare

Maybe one day.

...or I'll just trade it in to support my Dragon's Dogma fetish since there will never be any more DLC/Expansions for it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i cant count the amount of times Flemeth and the Rock demon made me their bitch



Oh god Flemith 

I played DAO on the xbox and the controls are jacked. Made the battles even more unnecessarily difficult.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I never had much difficulty with DA: Origins or with DA2. But then again I don't always rush balls-deep into things which I figured was something of common sense for those types of games. But I never did try DA2 on Nightmare
> 
> Maybe one day.
> 
> ...or I'll just trade it in to support my Dragon's Dogma fetish since there will never be any more DLC/Expansions for it.



DA2 on Nightmare is not worth the time or effort. Less fun, more frustration.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

Jena said:


> Oh god Flemith
> 
> I played DAO on the xbox and the controls are jacked. Made the battles even more unnecessarily difficult.



it definitely takes some finessing to get some mileage out of it

Howe and Logain's Ho liked to fuck me up too


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Logain's Ho liked to fuck me up too



that bitch is insane, even on normal.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 24, 2012)

I never had a problem with the controls with DA on consoles. It was the framerate that was annoying IMO.

Of course, both DA1 and DA2 play best on PC. So many abilities available at the click of a button + tactical view... too bad the latter isn't available in DA2.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah i cant agree with that TTD, in both games running like a dumbass led to nothing but game overs and tears for me.
> 
> i cant count the amount of times Flemeth and the Rock demon made me their bitch



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p8akT9a9zg&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

You'd be surprised, if you build your party correctly, exploit elemental weaknesses  and cross class combos you'll do many times more damage.  CCC are actually stupidly overpowered, especially for something the game didnt bother to explain  

Also, DA2 gets progressively easier the further it goes on so that beating the prologue Ogre is more of a challenge than Meredith.  I thought beating Nightmare was going to be impossible after the opening , but it wasn't that hard in the end


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Mar 24, 2012)

You've gotta feel bad for those who romanced Jacob, really makes your Shepard feel used.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 24, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p8akT9a9zg&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You'd be surprised, if you build your party correctly, exploit elemental weaknesses  and cross class combos you'll do many times more damage.  CCC are actually stupidly overpowered, especially for something the game didnt bother to explain
> 
> Also, DA2 gets progressively easier the further it goes on so that beating the prologue Ogre is more of a challenge than Meredith.  I thought beating Nightmare was going to be impossible after the opening , but it wasn't that hard in the end



Wasn't that with the patch that made DA2 ridiculously easy?

I'd like to see you do that in DA1


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHKTJLCkvjI[/YOUTUBE]


i think he killed  the awr in a minute without the patch


----------



## Jena (Mar 24, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> You've gotta feel bad for those who romanced Jacob, really makes your Shepard feel used.



The three people in the entire world who romanced him must be so upset.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 24, 2012)

the fight with Flemmeth was pointless since she doesn't die anyway and Morrigan will believe whatever lie you tell her as long as you give her the book.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh! Guys I have a question? What is your favourite color red,blue or green


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 24, 2012)

Jena said:


> The three people in the entire world who romanced him must be so upset.


they lost out on the priiize.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Also, DA2 gets progressively easier the further it goes on so that beating the prologue Ogre is more of a challenge than Meredith.  I thought beating Nightmare was going to be impossible after the opening , but it wasn't that hard in the end



Meredith may not be hard but that boss fight was incredibly awesome

the high dragon is a bitch though even on easy, and don't get me started on the guy from Legacy.....holy shit even on normal.....he..oh god i don't even wanna think about it....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 24, 2012)

Corypheus was annoying at first, until I learned how to move my entire party at the same time. 

The rock maze became ten times easier after that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been noticing that this installment really encourages Renegades. I like.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

Paragades get the best treatment, in reality.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I've been noticing that this installment really encourages Renegades. I like.



not really Paragons get all the allies,and that warm feeling knowing u did good


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

> not really Paragons get all the allies,and that warm feeling knowing u did good



I did my allying back in ME2. All I'm doing at this point is reaping the benefits.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the turian counciler's replacement. Less of a dick. 

The asari replacement is more bitchy though.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

I never noticed a difference aside form different voices... 

They look different, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I have never beaten ether Dragon age games on any thing higher then normal.



DAO was ridiculously easy , even on nightmare , in fact the battles got easier as my characters levelled up. I even remember getting the nightmare plus mod to boost the difficulty a bit.

I only played DA2 once and the I couldn't manage nightmare , kept dying , had to crank it down to hard.

By comparison I've never been able to complete any of the Mass Effect games on Insanity.

Maybe I'm just better at strategies than shooters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> DAO was ridiculously easy , even on nightmare , in fact the battles got easier as my characters levelled up. I even remember getting the nightmare plus mod to boost the difficulty a bit.
> 
> I only played DA2 once and the I couldn't manage nightmare , kept dying , had to crank it down to hard.
> 
> ...



see now its the exact opposite for m, ME on insanity for me is a challenge  but a fun challenge


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CpeRk1YFn8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2012)

My Infiltrator run I'm doing now is on Insanity. Haven't done an ME2 Insanity run, waiting to import my Vanguard for that one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

as soon  as i am done with my fem sentinel i am going for insanity with my soldier,and my upgraded guns


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Finished the game today.



My Shepard


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, My Sheppard was mostly Paragon in all three games, with only a few Renigade choices occasionally thrown in when he needed to be all Gung Ho (what with him being a Soldier and all). He would also placed the importance of the Mission above everything else. 

But in spite of a high majority of my choices being Paragon Choices, my Sheppard chose to not to save the Council, because stopping the pending Reaper Invasion was a much more important so I felt that was the choice he would make. In the end of Mass Effect 2, again, even though he went Paragon almost all the time, he left the Collector Base to the Illusive Man because if it meant that the Illusive Man might use it to stop the Reapers, even in his own way, it would be better than the alternatives.

In Mass Effect 1 I also saved Wrex, Ashley was saved (because I put her in charge of the bomb and because if Sarin had defused the bomb than the mission would have been a failure. Didn't know that choice was coming). I also spared the Rachni Queen, which meant I had to fight Rachni Reaper Units from time to time.

In mass Effect 2 the only crew member who died on the suicide mission was Thane. But also, I didn't didn't destroy the Geth, I just reprogrammed them, which apparently made the Geth more sympathetic to the Reapers once war started up between them the Quarians again.

In Mass Effect 3 I was largely Paragon Sheppard, with very few Renegade choices. Basically only picked Renegade when I felt it was more appropriate, or when a Right Trigger option showed up and the situation warranted a little violence.




Too many people complaining about the ending I think. It might be deeper than people are giving it credit for.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I destroyed the Reapers. 

And you know what, the Red Option is actually the "Good Ending" in this game.

Don't pay much attention to the ending scene, the entire thing is pretty much impossible.

If you actually take time to look around the room where you make your choices, you'll notice the room is actually not a room at all. 

You are outside the Citadel in the vacuum of space. 

Shepard would be dead by this point if it were really happening because he can't survive in space with his suit in this condition.

What is actually happening is the Reapers are trying to Indoctrinate you, trying to make you come to their side, so that you will stop the Crucible from working. And then when you pick the Red Ending Shepard lives in the end.

None of the rest of the endings every REALLY happen accept for the end of the Red Ending where Sheppard wakes up and takes in a deep breath. Which is why they're all so similar.

After watching the rest of the endings, this is my interpretation. 

I think that when Sheppard collapses at the console, that is the last conscious thing he does the rest of the game. From that point on he's fighting off indoctrination. Keep in mind, that the console that Sheppard has collapsed in front of is essentially the console that controls what the entire Citadel does. What Sheppard is physically capable of doing to the console in front of him is one of three things.

1. He can operate the console (The blue ending) causing the citadel to close back up again, and in so doing dooms the everyone to die while crushing the Crucible in the process.

Just think about it, the console in front of Sheppard when falls unconscious is the one that opens and loses the Citadel. 

2. Or he can kill himself, the Crucible never activates they may not fully indoctrinate him, but the reapers still win. (Green Ending)

Think about it this way. How in the does jumping into a beam of energy that disintegrates you cause all Organic and Synthetic life to merge together? The answer is, it fucking doesn't. You just die.

3. He can shoot the console, negating safety measures put in place by the Reapers, who remember, had time to bring Citadel to Earth and close it up again, allowing the Crucible to perform it's function using the Citadel as the catalyst.

This also perfectly explains why Sheppard is in a dark Room at the end of the Red Ending with wreckage everywhere. Remember, if the scene before had physically happened, Sheppard would be dying in vacuum of space anyways. So if he had destroyed anything he would just be dead and floating in space again. The fact that he's surrounded by twisted metal just further supports that in the Red Ending Sheppard shoots the console.

In any of the other endings, Sheppard either becomes indoctrinated completely (Blue Ending), or he becomes too caught up in fighting off in indoctrination and actually kills himself or just dies from taking too long to fight off the process. But in the ending where he destroys the reapers ends up surrounded by wreckage, but very obviously still inside the citadel.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Nevermind. Edited the Coalesced.ini file. made my Mattock rifle 12x more powerful. 1 hit killing all minion type enemies, and everything else in 2-10 shots....

And before someone claims that its BS, Im not a hardcore gamer. I dont have hours to spend on improving my skills. I wanna do thru the story, then put it on my shelf and prolly never play it again. Just like the first 2... And thats prolly why my skills suck so bad...


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Nevermind. Edited the Coalesced.ini file. made my Mattock rifle 12x more powerful. 1 hit killing all minion type enemies, and everything else in 2-10 shots....
> 
> And before someone claims that its BS, Im not a hardcore gamer. I dont have hours to spend on improving my skills. I wanna do thru the story, then put it on my shelf and prolly never play it again. Just like the first 2... And thats prolly why my skills suck so bad...



Why not just change the difficulty setting instead of modding the game?


@strongarm85: Yeah, it's called Indoctrination Theory. The internet has been devouring it. I'm clinging to it because it's the only thing that makes the pain stop.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Nevermind. Edited the Coalesced.ini file. made my Mattock rifle 12x more powerful. 1 hit killing all minion type enemies, and everything else in 2-10 shots....
> 
> And before someone claims that its BS, Im not a hardcore gamer. I dont have hours to spend on improving my skills. I wanna do thru the story, then put it on my shelf and prolly never play it again. Just like the first 2... And thats prolly why my skills suck so bad...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2012)

Jena said:


> @strongarm85: Yeah, it's called Indoctrination Theory. The internet has been devouring it. I'm clinging to it because it's the only thing that makes the pain stop.



Ah yes, the "Indoctrination Theory". 

We have dismissed that claim.


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2012)

Playing some ME2 DLCs for the first time. That Project Firewalker's Hammerhead is soooooooooooooooo awesome to control


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ah yes, the "Indoctrination Theory".
> 
> We have dismissed that claim.



Why is that?

Did you bother to look around the beam when you woke up?

There are Trees from the dreams where you chase after the boy around you if you just look behind you, along with little shrubs that have no business being in a Crater in the middle of London.

It's very obvious that Sheppard is being Indoctrinated.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

Rios said:


> Playing some ME2 DLCs for the first time. That Project Firewalker's Hammerhead is soooooooooooooooo awesome to control



another for team cortez


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Did you bother to look around the beam when you woke up?
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Oc-pstqpc[/YOUTUBE]

In other words, a joke.


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ah yes, the "Indoctrination Theory".
> 
> We have dismissed that claim.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> And before someone claims that its BS, Im not a hardcore gamer. I dont have hours to spend on improving my skills. I wanna do thru the story, then put it on my shelf and prolly never play it again. Just like the first 2... And thats prolly why my skills suck so bad...



There's something called a story mode , which probably has easy combat.



Rios said:


> Playing some ME2 DLCs for the first time. That Project Firewalker's Hammerhead is soooooooooooooooo awesome to control



It's tonnes better than the Mako , but the missions themselves were so drab I got tired pretty quickly.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *There's something called a story mode , which probably has easy combat.*



Ya, to you.... Not me.... I'm guessing you didn't even read all my post....

I work a lot. My off time isn't very plentiful. So I don't want to spend hours of the game dying over and over and over cause I suck at combat. I like the story, so I want to play thru the story, as fast as I can with as little trouble as I can. That's why I asked if there were certain things you couldn't do unless you played on Normal or above difficulty... but before I got an answer someone sent me a link to a mod which let me modify just 1 gun. SO Im not making the game super duper boring easy, but I'm not dying left and right now....

Like I said. Some people can play a game like the NES Contra without using the konami code. Some people can play thru Halo on Legendary with no problem. That's not me. And I'll be damned if I don't get my moneys worth out of a game simply cause it has a steep learning curve FOR ME.  If it was up to me, I'd put brick in each level that if I hit the old school Mario invincibility star came out and I can just run into the reapers. I'm a firm believer that once I buy the game, I can do whatever I want to it so I can experience all the content I paid for....


----------



## Cromer (Mar 25, 2012)

*Slow clap for strongarm85*

I'm going to be an utter dick now and tell you, we've (at least they, I've been too busy with my final-year thesis to involve myself too much) discussed the Indoc Theory to death in this thread.

Especially my utter superior at being a total dick Krory.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

yuuup no body is a bigger dick then Krory.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I decided to look up the Indoctrination Theory and I think it's actually pretty strongly supported by the game and the Mass Effect Lore.

There isn't a single thing that happens in the game the conflicts with it and it explains all the inconsistency and plot holes in the ending.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yuuup no body is a bigger dick then Krory.


Have you SEEN Endless Mike in the mood? Puts everyone on NF to shame in the 'dick' department.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Have you SEEN Endless Mike in the mood? Puts everyone on NF to shame in the 'dick' department.



shhh! if you say his name he will hear and visit you in your dreams


----------



## Anarch (Mar 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ya, to you.... Not me.... I'm guessing you didn't even read all my post....
> 
> I work a lot. My off time isn't very plentiful. So I don't want to spend hours of the game dying over and over and over cause I suck at combat. I like the story, so I want to play thru the story, as fast as I can with as little trouble as I can. That's why I asked if there were certain things you couldn't do unless you played on Normal or above difficulty... but before I got an answer someone sent me a link to a mod which let me modify just 1 gun. SO Im not making the game super duper boring easy, but I'm not dying left and right now....



Maybe *you* should read a bit more carefully. A lot of people answered your question , that NO you don't lose anything by playing on Easy.

And go back and read my post again , I'm talking about the "story mode" that ME3 has , it was designed specifically for people like you.

Have you tried it ?


----------



## Jena (Mar 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ya, to you.... Not me.... I'm guessing you didn't even read all my post....
> 
> I work a lot. My off time isn't very plentiful. So I don't want to spend hours of the game dying over and over and over cause I suck at combat. I like the story, so I want to play thru the story, as fast as I can with as little trouble as I can. That's why I asked if there were certain things you couldn't do unless you played on Normal or above difficulty... but before I got an answer someone sent me a link to a mod which let me modify just 1 gun. SO Im not making the game super duper boring easy, but I'm not dying left and right now....



Anarch is talking about the story mode function on Mass Effect 3.
It allows you to play the game with an emphasis on the story instead of on the gameplay, reducing the fighting to a very easy level.

They specifically designed it for people who just want the story.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> shhh! if you say his name he will hear and visit you in your dreams



:sanji

Wilco ASAP


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2012)

I just dumped miranda
WELL I FEEL BAD NOW :/
She cried
My shepard went into battle and died 

then i never played the file again

tragic ending to commander shepard


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2012)

This is one of the greatest ME3 Blogs I have read.
The information is profound

Everyone should read this



> Way back in the day, when I was a naive youth making my first steps into the world of blogging, I wrote about the ending of a story being one of the most critical parts of a narrative and how much damage a bad ending can do. Who knew I would have been predicting the fate of one of my favorite game series: Mass Effect 3. So for those of you who haven’t heard, the ending of Mass Effect 3 was so terrible that players have taken to the internet in a rage of tears and money. I’m not sure how it works exactly, but yes, people have donated over 70,000 dollars for Child’s Play to show just how bad they think the ending is. It has gotten to the point that it has actually been covered by the BBC, Amazon.com is now offering full refunds for Mass Effect 3 to assuage disgruntled customers, and has been extensively covered by a series of excellent articles on Forbes.  That’s  right, Bioware made such a bad ending that Forbes, a magazine about business and marketing, has been covering this disaster and highlighting the bad business practices. I don’t think I’ve ever heard of a video game ending ever having that kind of impact before.
> 
> Which, in itself, is rather a huge accomplishment. I love Mass Effect and the universe Bioware created, and Mass Effect 3 was supposed to be the epic conclusion to the trilogy, and many others shared my love for the series. We wouldn’t all be up in arms if we didn’t love it. Unfortunately Bioware fumbled the ball at the 1 yard line. The entire game was awesome, a tribute to how meaningful and emotional a video game can be, and then in the last 5 minutes completely falls apart. It so utterly, and completely fails on every level that I can’t even list them all. Since I’m a writer, however, I’ll simply keep my critique of the ending to how it failed on a literary level and leave the gameplay/art design failures to be described by more qualified individuals. As you know, this blog usually publishes every other Thursday, but it isn’t a Thursday is it? The ending was so terrible I needed more time than usual to organize my own thoughts, and figure out how to describe the ending in less than 50,000 words.
> 
> ...




What I just posted in the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Cromer (Mar 25, 2012)

Really taking my time this playthrough.

Can't help but think that Bioware could have made a timeless masterpiece with ME3, rather than the flawed opus it turned out to be. If they hadn't...OK, OK, enough with the bitching already.

And Thane went out like a boss. I wish I'd kept him alive on my previous import.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 25, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> This is one of the greatest ME3 Blogs I have read.
> The information is profound
> 
> Everyone should read this
> ...


I read it recently. Great blog.

I hadn't really thought about it that way, but I'd have been fine with an "unhappy" ending, in which Shepard and his closest allies, friends, partner if he got one, makes their final stand on earth. Sure, they'd die against the Reapers that day, but others would continue the fight.

A paus in the battle, some last words between the crew, no regrets, and then go out in a blaze of glory, doing your part for the galaxy. Like Mordin.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the fact that the plot and story telling aspects are tore in half and chopped into little pieces  


The synthesis ending is the same thing as racial hygiene.
Eliminate all "species" and then make a single DNA of synthetic and organic.
I could have swore some guy like Hitler had a goal like that over 70 years ago.
Maybe Hitler was reincarnated as a Bioware writer.


Also, the art form argument is garbage.
Art has always been subject to criticism as well as critiques to make it better.


----------



## Hana (Mar 25, 2012)

Take this post with a giant ladle of salt. It is from 4-chan and is most likely fake information, but it is very clever and elaborate regardless. I actually liked some of it. Major spoilers for the ending. More than likely not spoilers for future DLC and the next game in the series, but a warning nonetheless.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> A few hours ago, I posted a possible leak source from 4chan/v/ regarding Bioware's plans for the ending, which is here (I'd include it, but it's too long). More information is now available.
> y.m. !ad7SQLiiVQ 03/25/12(Sun)04:40 No.2441036
> Last night I leaked the only available digital details of Terminator and Mass
> Shift. After speaking with a close friend who is an attorney, I've decided
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2012)

The Normandy's engines blew off
Another fake leak
creative but fake


----------



## Anarch (Mar 25, 2012)

it's very creative for a fake , maybe whoever thought this up should join the Bioware writer's team


----------



## Cromer (Mar 25, 2012)

I refuse to believe anything except that EA is mostly to blame for the ending being rushed and hodge-podge in nature.

If the staff quit en masse, could they (for example) create a brand new studio in independent mode, or under the suspices of Activision or summat like that? These punishing EA schedules are ruining a lot of stuff, all the way from Westwood and the C&C games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

What, was that implying Activision is any better?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I refuse to believe anything except that EA is mostly to blame for the ending being rushed and hodge-podge in nature.
> 
> If the staff quit en masse, could they (for example) create a brand new studio in independent mode, or under the suspices of Activision or summat like that? These punishing EA schedules are ruining a lot of stuff, all the way from Westwood and the C&C games.



They would lose funding and costs would go up, making their team smaller, less efficient, and less capable of creating games in the long run.

It's a double edged sword.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't believe how obvious the ending was... and yet it still flew right over my head.

Control: The Illusive Man was OBVIOUSLY indoctrinated to believe that controlling the Reapers was the key to salvation.

Synthesis: Saren was OBVIOUSLY indoctrinated to believe that combining synthetics and organics was the key to salvation.

Destroy: This has been your mission since you first found out about the Reapers.

The damn Star Child got me with tales of wiping out the Geth and EDI. Fucker.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

It went over your head... because he indoctrinated you 

It was really clever, in reality. If Bioware does decide to implement it, which they should because the only reason it's not canon yet is because Bioware hasn't confirmed it, it would really help the game from an artistic standpoint. You would finally be able to realize what indoctrination was like. Completely unaware of whether or not its happening and listening to the Reapers without even realizing you fucked up.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome said:


> It went over your head... because he indoctrinated you
> 
> It was really clever, in reality. If Bioware does decide to implement it, which they should because the only reason it's not canon yet is because Bioware hasn't confirmed it, it would really help the game from an artistic standpoint. You would finally be able to realize what indoctrination was like. Completely unaware of whether or not its happening and listening to the Reapers without even realizing you fucked up.



It's so ingenious I have to doubt they could come up with it.

And yet the ending taken at face value is so bad... I have to believe they came up with it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I can't believe how obvious the ending was... and yet it still flew right over my head.
> 
> Control: The Illusive Man was OBVIOUSLY indoctrinated to believe that controlling the Reapers was the key to salvation.
> 
> ...



It's a good thing to know that to never trust your enemies. Besides, Shepard said it best at the end of the Suicide Mission when I decided to nuke the Collector Base

_"I won't let fear compromise who I am."_

Also there was this one scene during the Shadow Broker mission when you had to hunt down the Asari Spectre and she had a woman hostage and it came down to this convo in a nutshell, that he essentially sacrificed many upon many people to get the job done and they would think he would hesitate to shoot a damn hostage? And this was *Paragon Shepard* speaking.

I mean, the Arrival would make it obvious that'd he'd do shit by any means necessary.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I bet Casey Hudson watches back-and-forth on the internet like this and cackles evilly to himself at what he has made us do to ourselves and to each other.

A diabolical plot to tear apart the very fabric of our being...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

I like how they make Shepard more human in this game. 

In ME2, he was more or less Superman and nobody could say two shits about it. He was large and in charge. Period.

In this game, he's getting worn out a lot.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 25, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I can't believe how obvious the ending was... and yet it still flew right over my head.
> 
> Control: The Illusive Man was OBVIOUSLY indoctrinated to believe that controlling the Reapers was the key to salvation.
> 
> ...




Bullshit, Casper was lying I can confirm it.


EDI can live in the destroy ending.

The ones who leave the Normandy is dependant on one with the highest relationship ranking. In most case the LI then the squadmate with the highest attainable relationship rank.

This rank is not influenced by the squadmate usage. I used Garrus and Liara most in the end Javink and Liara came out.

So I did an experiment in my third play through I didnt talk to anyone other than Joker and EDI hence she had the highest attained relationship rank.


She came out in the destroy ending. Javink has the highest attainable relatioship rank number along with Liara. 

EDI and Vega has the lowest, their relation ranking can be overshadowed by Liara,Garrus and Javink. 

Regardless she can live in Destroy ending.

The Starchild lied.




ALSO....

Has anyone done a ZOMBIE Tali romance, yeah its a bug that allows you to have sex with Tali AFTER she suicides in Rannoch if you side with the geth.


Yeah if you Romanced her and confirmed the romance *before* Rannoch.

Then side with the Geth she will suicide.


Afterwards right before assulting the Cerberus Base. She comes into your cabin for sex and then dissappears forever.


LOL Zombie Talimance ftw


----------



## Hana (Mar 25, 2012)

You know even if the indoctrination theory isn't true, destroy is still the only possible ending they can use to continue the universe. My theory is destroy is the canon ending. I just want to see an epilogue DLC that punishes players for picking the other two options.


----------



## Rios (Mar 25, 2012)

Which matters little because eventually you do the same superhuman stuff.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Hana said:


> You know even if the indoctrination theory isn't true, destroy is still the only possible ending they can use to continue the universe. My theory is destroy is the canon ending. I just want to see an epilogue DLC that *punishes players for picking the other two options*.



Hey, fuck you.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Bullshit, Casper was lying I can confirm it.
> 
> 
> EDI can live in the destroy ending.
> ...



Very interesting? Mind if I quote you on the Bioware forums? That's a shit storm waiting to happen


----------



## Hana (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hey, fuck you.



Oh come on, turning into husk Shepard sounds like fun! Shepard would turn on their allies, murder their friends and LI's, and all hail the reapers!


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the controlled ending. I will make a avatar and rule the Galaxy with Liara.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 25, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Very interesting? Mind if I quote you on the Bioware forums? That's a shit storm waiting to happen



This is an exact copy of my quote in BSN, I already posted this.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> This is an exact copy of my quote in BSN, I already posted this.



Ha! Can you link me to the thread? I must resurrect it!


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

All that confirms is that the ending is fake since characters that are _dead_ already can walk out of the Normandy.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> All that confirms is that the ending is fake since characters that are _dead_ already can walk out of the Normandy.



No unless you have an EMS of below 2050 the ones who follow you to the beam.

WILL DIE and you will see their bodies in the ground. And when the Normandy opens up noone, not even Joker comes out signifying they all died.

If you have an EMS higher than 2050 than the squadmates who were with you during the final push to the conduct will dissappear when Harbinger hits you. Depending on your relationship rank they will come out of the Normandy.


Apperently they left you and your rotting festering smoking body to die.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2012)

actually if you have not even recruited Javik
he can walk out of the Normandy 
However this to happen the VS, tali and garrus have to be dead and your EMS must be over 4000


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 25, 2012)

And update.
It seems a crapton of content was cut from the last mission.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 25, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I refuse to believe anything except that EA is mostly to blame for the ending being rushed and hodge-podge in nature.
> 
> If the staff quit en masse, could they (for example) create a brand new studio in independent mode, or under the suspices of Activision or summat like that? These punishing EA schedules are ruining a lot of stuff, all the way from Westwood and the C&C games.



This is Brent Knowles, former lead designer at BW, take on it:



> Thanks for the kind words Michael. I still think BioWare is a strong developer though. As you said ME3 is a decent game, despite the ending not satisfying *all* players. I suspect EA doesn't have quite the influence that many think it does. Sometimes a game developer simply tweaks the direction they are headed, in terms of the games they make. Sometimes maybe they rush when they should have taken their time a bit more.
> BioWare still has many, many talented individuals. By most accounts 95% of Mass Effect was pretty good.



There's another one circa DA2 release where he says that the direction the company wants to follow is that of creating more cinematic and actiony experiences and try to shorten development times as much as possible to make.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 25, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually if you have not even recruited Javik
> he can walk out of the Normandy
> However this to happen the VS, tali and garrus have to be dead and your EMS must be over 4000



Wow are you fricking serious.


This beats Zombie Tali sex by a long shot.LOL


----------



## DedValve (Mar 25, 2012)

Having sex with zombie tali is all in your mind. In reality your having sex with starchild.

Also if you masturbate in Shepards room does that constitute as romancing EDI?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

The real question is: does EDI watch when you have sex with zombie tali?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 25, 2012)

I really wish my galatic readiness didn't go down when I don't play MP for a few days.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

It's not like it's hard to get what you would lose in 7 days back in one or two matches. You would only have to play for 15-30 minutes a week in order for it to remain at 100%. Not sure why people have to complain about that. It's so that when you're playing SP for long periods of time or start a new file you have to work to regain it. It's global, not just for one save file, which is why they have to decrease it by 1% every day. Trust me, it is *way* better than having to play all of those matches for each file.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 25, 2012)

So, I just helped out those Turian survivors, now to diffuse that bomb.

Out of all the reunions I've had eith the ME 2 crew so far(Jack, Miranda, Thane, and Grunt), Grunt definitely had the best.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 25, 2012)

I just discovered that Bioware can't do math.

I was about to upgrade my incinerate ability when I saw that my 30% damage upgrade wasn't 30%. My damage was originally 390 and after I did the 30% upgrade it went to 480. 30% would make 390 into 507. Bioware you are breaking my heart.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vqDWdCZ__60[/YOUTUBE]Best use of the song since scrubs


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

How could someone kill Mordin and Wrex? Even if someone has no soul, they would feel like shit after killing them.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol the Reapers got nerffed to hell in this game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Lol the Reapers got nerffed to hell in this game.



no they didn't, the only sovereign class reaper we saw take any damage was in the battle at the end, and the extent of said damage was merely one of its legs


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure how they got nerfed to hell and back in this game when there are:


Hundreds of Sovereign class reapers.
Potentially 1000s of Destroyers (they make up the bulk of the reaper fleet)
85~ dreadnoughts in the galaxy

And how it takes 3-4 dreadnoughts to take out one sovereign class reaper and more than one to take out a destroyer without losing the dreadnought. They're anything but nerfed, they can still casually take the galaxy in a straight up fight without losing many of their capital ships. The only way the galaxy would stand a chance is if they had Reaper level shields on each ship + a way to efficiently weaken Reaper shields. One Reaper attack casually rips through a dreadnought's shields. The next destroys it.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no they didn't, the only sovereign class reaper we saw take any damage was in the battle at the end, and the extent of said damage was merely one of its legs



Read the Codex.  
Sovereign class ships went from taking on multiple fleets and the Destiny Ascension, to going down to 3-4 Dreadnoughts.  
It's Kinetic Barriers went from being able to withstand the firepower of 3 Alliance Fleets to a small fleet.  
If you read the Palaven entries it's stated several Reaper Capital ships are downed in the opening stages of the battle.



Awesome said:


> Not sure how they got nerfed to hell and back in this game when there are:
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Sovereign class reapers.
> ...



A destroyer got taken out by a single shot of the Cain.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]vqDWdCZ__60[/YOUTUBE]Best use of the song since scrubs



One of these days, people will stop inappropriately using this song for everything just because of the overrated chorus.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2012)

^stop hating.



Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> A destroyer got taken out by a single shot of the Cain.



Not a full sized reaper


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome said:


> How could someone kill Mordin and Wrex? Even if someone has no soul, they would feel like shit after killing them.



And I just got done with the Genophage mission. Feels bad man.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome said:


> How could someone kill Mordin and Wrex?



Someone else might have gotten it wrong.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Read the Codex.
> Sovereign class ships went from taking on multiple fleets and the Destiny Ascension, to going down to 3-4 Dreadnoughts.
> It's Kinetic Barriers went from being able to withstand the firepower of 3 Alliance Fleets to a small fleet.
> If you read the Palaven entries it's stated several Reaper Capital ships are downed in the opening stages of the battle.



The fleets can barely scratch the capital ships. Only the dreadnought's main gun can actually damage the Reaper. 

When Sovereign was actually being attacked by the dreadnoughts, there were only 3-4 attacking it max. This is where the codex entry comes into play. Not from ME3, but from ME1 and the attack on Sovereign. That's the statistic from the Sovereign fight; 3-4 dreadnoughts continuosuly firing without being damaged. If one or two of them goes down (which would only take 2-4 strikes.) it is likely the Reaper would win anyway.



> A destroyer got taken out by a single shot of the Cain.



That bypassed his shields completely, attacking the very core of the Reaper. If it attacked it head on it wouldn't have made a dent in the actual armor. Shields is debatable. They should have similar or equal shields to a capital ship - in which case it would take a dreadnought or two to take it down.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 25, 2012)

Just finished with Tuchanka.

Mordin you goddam son of a bitch . 

I remember while Wrex and Mordin were trying to outrun that giant Thresher Maw. Wrex told mordin something he doesn't know, then Mordin replies with:

"Metal on this truck is very supplemental!"

Goddam it .


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol in all seriousness the only way they defeated a Destroyer was due to its major weakness.. attacking while it has it laser eye open.. other than that lol nope... it took the entire Qurian fleet to put one down


----------



## Bluth (Mar 25, 2012)

The difference between the battle with Sovereign and the battles in ME3 is that the fleets now have Thanix cannons which were a significant upgrade from the previous guns.  There were also some improvements in shield technology, armor, and torpedoes.  It isn't enough to put the fleets on equal footing, but it did allow them a chance if they concentrated their fire on a single Reaper.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2012)

Also considering the fact they have Javelin missiles also with that space-time warp destruction thingy also


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 25, 2012)

Few things to point out about the "nerfing" of the Reapers.

-It's been about 3 years since Sovereign's attack. Technology jumped a LOT in that time. The original Normandy got sliced like butter against Reaper technology, yet 2 years later the new Normandy was upgraded to withstand that technology and it worked. It isn't unreasonable to think that most fleets upgraded their technology over the course of those two years as well, lest they face another enemy like Sovereign. 

-The fleets has more time to prepare. The Turian's especially. Even then the Reapers cut through their defenses rather quickly. But they still put up a good fight and it's no surprise that with newer technology and time to prepare, they could take down several Reapers.

-The Reapers Shepard took down himself were only Destroyers. And even then it took the entire Migrant fleet to kill one of them. And the most powerful weapon at the alliance's disposal to kill another. 

So no, I don't think they were "nerfed".


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 26, 2012)

This game has given me an addiction to the word synthetics.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 26, 2012)

Synthetics...synthetics...               SYN-THE-TICS


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2012)

After comparing notes I decided that there was something to this whole indoctrination mess. The reapers are trying to indoctrinate Sheppard during his journey, but the Reapers aren't still trying to indoctrinate him during the ending.

Indoctrinating Sheppard makes sense while he's trying to set up alliances across the Galaxy. It makes no sense when the deciding battle already underway and all the Reapers need to do to win is protect the Citadel.

The following is my theory.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I think that Sheppard was indeed being indoctrinated at the end of Mass Effect 3.

The question that should be asked is What makes Sheppard's indoctrination by anything relevant? 

The answer for the Reapers indoctrinating Sheppard was stopping Shepard's Journey of uniting the different alien races, or at the very least using Sheppard to undermine the efforts of the new alliance. The reapers ultimately failed in all of their attempts though because of the Boy.

The Grief that Sheppard felt towards those he couldn't save on Earth is what allowed Sheppard to run past the dark shadows in his dream. The same shaddows whispering to him in voices that hare hard to understand. The whispers in the dream are the sounds of the Reaper's voices in Sheppard's head. The visions of the shaddowy beings and the voices Sheppard heard in his head while in the dreams VERY closely match Rachni Queens description of her own race's indoctrination. 

Remember that the Rachni share a telepathic hive mind, so all the members of the species understand what the other's are feeling. They also share memories across generations. So while the Rachni Queen herself was never indoctrinated, it had memories of other Rachni who were indoctrinated.

By the time the final battle is taking place though, Shepard is no longer relevant to The Reapers. By the time the ending happens, the alliance has already been formed, and Sheppard is now just one man fighting the war. He isn't even leading the war, so much as he's following orders and taking on high priority jobs to make sure the mission succeeds. So by the time of the Ending it makes more sense for the Reapers to just go ahead and kill Sheppard if they're able to.

I don't think he was being indoctrinated by the Reapers during the ending though. I think he was being indoctrinated by the Catalyst itself.

The Catalyst was built by the same civilization that built the reapers. It is made of the same technology that controls the reapers, and seems fully sentient. But the Catalyst admits right off the bat that the Reaper Solution wasn't going to work anymore, and that the Crucible had created new possibilities.

The Catalyst has a self-interest here. If the Catalyst indoctrinates Sheppard, it could in principal take complete control of Sheppard's body and gain it's freedom from being eternally held up in the Citadel just waiting around every 50,000 years to bring the Reapers out.

The reason the Catalyst presents choices is because it intends to abandon the Reapers regardless of what Sheppard decides on. By fulfilling Sheppard's wish, he makes it easier to gain control of Sheppard's body. Gaining control of Sheppard's body is the Catalyst's way of escaping from it's eternal situation and give it the freedom to do what it wants. That's why Sheppard has to die in all three endings.

While Shepard is no longer in his body, it is now Catalyst that now inhabits Shepard's body. This is also why all the Endings are basically canon. 

My take is, the Reapers were trying to indoctrinate Sheppard during his journey, but they weren't having a lot of success because Sheppard's strong willpower and drive to finish the mission was what was pushing Sheppard forward to win.

The reason why the Catalyst is able to successfully indoctrinate Sheppard at the end is because the Catalyst gives Sheppard what he wants. In victory, Sheppard finally feels like taking a rest and he is finally able to let go of that will power that's been driving him for so long. This is what allows the Catalyst to successfully indoctrinate him where as the reapers failed.

As for why more endings open up with War Readiness, it is perhaps because Sheppard, in drawing in such a larger and larger force, perhaps the catalyst is inspired enough to allow Sheppard to pick other options other than destruction. The destruction option under poor War Readiness kills everyone on earth and sets the entire surface of the planet on fire in addition to killing the reapers. With greater war readiness the Catalyst is more willing to cooperate with Sheppard and offer better solutions.

The form of the boy is important for the catalyst. The Catalyst was likely fully capable of taking any form from Shepard's memories that he wanted to. He could even take the form of dead crew members, or love interstest. The catalyst chose the boy for a reason though. Although Sheppard had strong emotions towards the boy, he knew nothing about the boy, so the Catalyst could freely project it's own personality onto Sheppard's perception of the boy, and Sheppard would accept those projections at face value due to his attachment.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2012)

Quick question: Since i played through ME1 & 2 on a 360 which wasn't mine retrieving my original save files is no longer an option, so would it work if i got someone elses save files and had ME3 import them even though i don't have ME2 on my computer?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate seeing those ads with the female shepard on it. So damn fugly.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Wow are you fricking serious.
> 
> 
> This beats Zombie Tali sex by a long shot.LOL



Yep
I decided to see what happens if tali and the VS are dead and you dont recruit javik
he walked out of the normandy second


----------



## Jesus (Mar 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wisHcuBzTCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope there announcement in April is about different endings


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Yep
> I decided to see what happens if tali and the VS are dead and you dont recruit javik
> he walked out of the normandy second



wow! They seriously need to fix this gawfull ending.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I hope there announcement in April is about different endings





> The endings are not being re-written





However, Bioware sometimes don't do what they say so who fucking knows.

I do have to say I want an option for a somewhat happy ending. I just want Shepard and Kaidan to be together. ;~;


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't care if it's a happy or sad ending.  I just want some kind of resolution where we get a real glimpse of post reaper invasion.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I hope there announcement in April is about different endings


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

That totally flew past my radar. Didn't even know they thought of going full fps


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2012)

What am I looking at here?


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks so much like Halo


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Bioware was secretly working on a Mass Effect FPS, you know COD/BF3  style, but then they decided it was a bad idea(!?) and implemented the  multiplayer mode into Mass Effect 3 instead.





I actually haven't played the ME3 Multiplayer before.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

ITT: Some people donating to Retake ME3 are morons -



> If you frequent any gaming-related message boards or websites, you?re probably already aware that a pretty large amount of gamers are extremely disappointed by Mass Effect 3?s ending.
> 
> A couple of campaigns to get BioWare to either change the ending or offer clarification popped up, but ?Retake Mass Effect 3′ stood out from the rest by attempting to add a little positivity to all of the controversy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2012)

Asking for money back from a charity for sick kids. Classy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

All they wanted was their new ending.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2012)

unreal 3 engine was always fps


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

It's used for more third person games than anything.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just rewatched Sovereign's conversation with Shepard...nearly everything he said contradicted the god child.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

But why would the Space Jesus out himself since he was controlling the Reapers?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2012)

Fuck that god child.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2012)

Agreed, too bad Bioderp doesn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: Some people donating to Retake ME3 are morons -



Disgusting, but only confirms what ive been saying

it wasn't about charity, they thought they would get some thing


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

ITT: Zen-aku ignorantly thinks it applies to everyone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: Zen-aku ignorantly thinks it applies to everyone.



of course it doesn't apply to every one, But applies to allot of people who did this stupid shit, and probably many more who while they aren't asking for refunds, probably thought the same thing when they donated

Disgusting.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Like I said...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like I said...



You were wrong in your assessment Like I said


----------



## Anarch (Mar 26, 2012)

If i was sick and couldn't afford expensive treatment and someone gave me a lot of money ,I wouldn't care if they thought they were raising funds to legalize weed , I would welcome it anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 26, 2012)

Anarch said:


> If i was sick and couldn't afford expensive treatment and someone gave me a lot of money ,I wouldn't care if they thought they were raising funds to legalize weed , I would welcome it anyway.



of course you would, as would i.

But as some one looking at it from the outside, its stomach turning.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGQOei74rEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> But why would the Space Jesus out himself since he was controlling the Reapers?



"The Reapers are mine. I control them, they are my solution."

"The created will always rebel against their creators."

So... the Reapers will eventually rebel against you then?

"What? No... I mean... FUCK YOU SHEPARD!"


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 26, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> "The Reapers are mine. I control them, they are my solution."
> 
> "The created will always rebel against their creators."
> 
> ...



Technically he is a reaper so theirs nothing to rebel against


----------



## FFLN (Mar 26, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGQOei74rEA[/YOUTUBE]



Lol. Hen-pecked Hou. Would've been hilarious. Never actually took him with me too long in Jade Empire, since you could only have one companion with you. Doesn't help that I only played one playthrough too.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah, Jade Empire. 

Good times, good times.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> I just rewatched Sovereign's conversation with Shepard...nearly everything he said contradicted the god child.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wisHcuBzTCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anarch (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm surprised at the hate Jade Empire gets from some of you guys.

Personally I loved it


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 27, 2012)

I want my Jade Empire 2 dammit.


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2012)

Jade Empire was very good. I love it when they try something different with their games.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure if there is a topic for this I know the contacts one is dead but if anyone wants to add me for multiple fun times my Origin is 

Jouaienttoi


----------



## Bluth (Mar 27, 2012)

Jade Empire was excellent I thought.  It had a cool world, some interesting characters, a story which was decent.  The combat was super easy and the RPG elements weren't very deep, but personally I get into Bioware games for the world and the characters.  

Jade Empire 2 would be most appreciated, but it would also be nice if they decided to go into a new direction.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 27, 2012)

So I just had the smoothest Multiplayer game ever. No deaths from anyone and it was took maybe 13 minutes, then as soon as the game ends.

BLLZZEELDLLSLSLSLSLSAFDDGFRTUEGFDG

my computer crashes...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 27, 2012)

Jade Empire is still Bioware's crowning achievement IMO


----------



## andrea (Mar 27, 2012)

So I finally finished the game and I must say I was disappointed with the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They turned Sheppard into some kind of Chosen One to save the entire galaxy with the help of a magical boy that she's been seeing from the beginning so I guess that makes her a prophet, too. Also the choice between controlling the Reapers and destroying them felt kinda random since up until that point Cerberus had been painted as the enemy and I don't recall any conversation options that would let you agree to what they were doing. The whole thing was just too forced.




What the hell, Bioware?


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2012)

I suggest you think this through again


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> So I finally finished the game and I must say I was disappointed with the ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You have just taken your first steps into a larger world. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




So here is the deal. There are actually several interpretations of the ending going around.

There is the idea that the ending is a literal ending, which is what most people think at first.

Then there is also a very closely related theory that part of the ending with the Star Child didn't actually happen the way it did in the ending because the Old Man in the Hidden Ending is actaully telling the story of Shepard to his Grandson who by this later date (presumably hundreds or thousands of years later) Absolutely no one knows what happened to Sheppard after the Illusive Man Died, so the exact version of events that happen on the Citadel is actually folklore passed down through the generations and may not be reflective of what literally happened. Although the results of what happened would be reflected in the ending you got.

Then there is the Indoctrination Theory, which states that the nothing in the ending actually happened at all, and that Sheppard was actually being indoctrinated by the Reapers. That theory goes on to say that Control Option, or the Synthesis (a 3rd optional ending) results in Sheppard being indoctrinated by the Reapers. The basis of this theory is that Sarin was indoctrinated to want a Synthesis between biologic life and synthetic life, while the Illusive Man wanted to control the reapers. Both paths were paths to indoctrination.




Welcome to the club.


----------



## andrea (Mar 27, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds an awful lot like people trying to justify a bad ending so that their favorite game will be better than it actually is. No offense.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 27, 2012)

Until April 6th its the best we have.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 27, 2012)

The Boss said:


> However, Bioware sometimes don't do what they say so who fucking knows.
> 
> I do have to say I want an option for a somewhat happy ending. I just want Shepard and Kaidan to be together. ;~;



But they did say this though


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 27, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> But they did say this though



well i will be watching the DLC on youtube to  see if worth the money first


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought from the beginning that Shepard's dreams of the kid were rather out of character? While Shepard isn't heartless hes seen enough death and destruction in his time to where its hard to believe it'd have that big of an impact on him. I suppose if canon Shepard is Earth-born, seeing his home world being taken over is a new experience and would hit him hard but it still seems to be a stretch given what he saw inside the Collector base, with humans being harvested to create a new Reaper.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> of course it doesn't apply to every one, But applies to allot of people who did this stupid shit, and probably many more who while they aren't asking for refunds, probably thought the same thing when they donated
> 
> Disgusting.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> That sounds an awful lot like people trying to justify a bad ending so that their favorite game will be better than it actually is. No offense.


The ending was shit, no doubt. The theories are there to make the fans feel better for sure. I refused to let this shitty ending ruin this series for me, so I'll take whatever theory there is to make me feel better.  



Nagato Sennin said:


> But they did say this though


Day 1 pirate... fo sho. ;<


----------



## Jesus (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure I want more clarification if that means they're going to try to justify the Normandy crash thing. At least without DLC I can still use the indoc theory as my personal headcanon.


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 27, 2012)

So, to anyone who knows a bit about EA's Origin service: if I get Origin, will my computer be scanned for like, free movies and shit? Or is it JUST used for advertising?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2012)

Haven't been subscribed to this in the past since I was avoiding spoilers.

That said, any DLC news?

@Pintsize: No idea for sure, I did notice that Origin process was using 2-4% CPU when "idle" on my computer the other day, not terribly happy about that.  Could just be checking for updates or some such though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

inb4 tinfoils hats.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 27, 2012)

Even if Bioware gives us an amazing ending they still ruined the image of the reapers. :/


----------



## Hana (Mar 27, 2012)

They should have just stuck with Harbinger. He was fine! He had evil catchphrases and everything!


----------



## Rios (Mar 27, 2012)

Over 5 minutes of epic quotes. Goddamn legend


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 27, 2012)

Found a funny little thing on the way to one of my missions. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was the rachni mission, and Garrus was talking about how the rachni queen promised to disappear forever since we let her live. Except on this Shepard's file, I killed the rahcni queen (and Wrex even confirms it in an earlier dialogue). 

Looks like Garrus needs to calibrate his head.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 27, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I'm surprised at the hate Jade Empire gets from some of you guys.
> 
> Personally I loved it



If this was directed at me, which seems likely, I think you misconstrued what I meant. I only played it once, not because I thought it was crappy, but because of time constraints. The game itself was enjoyable overall. Enjoyed the ending too, mainly because of the epilogue.



Lysandra said:


> That sounds an awful lot like people trying to justify a bad ending so that their favorite game will be better than it actually is. No offense.



Yeah, that's pretty much my opinion of the Indoctrination theory. The story of Mass Effect has been as straight-forward as Dragonball Z.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

So that's two good developers that have spited me in the same month.  Shall we go for three?!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k2U9KgnOTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2012)

Wait I'm confused, I don't use twitter and are these things photoshopped? No way can bioware use their own contradicting starchild logic on themselves and say they are making new content then say they had it in the works since before release.

Its a lose-lose situation either way.

Ah fuck it. Indoctrination theory is canon, Tali zombie is canon and Avina controls Harbinger. There I made my own ending now I can replay this game in peace.....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll replay it solely because I didn't get to save Jack(I didn't feel like doing side missions at the time and wasn't think they'd disappear at the time) nor have the Quarians and Geth work together like I wanted(its bullshit too since I'm pretty sure the only thing I didn't do that would cause it to happen is disabling the geth fighter squadron or w/e and  I don't see why that should matter towards it).


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

But two thirds of your ending is even worse than what we actually got.

In fact it sounds like David Gaider wrote a fanfiction ending for it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 27, 2012)

Its sad what happens to Jack if Cerberus captures her. She just becomes a slightly above average enemy to fight alongside other Cerberus troops. She should of become a mini-boss at least.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 27, 2012)

NEWS JUST IN: MORE DLC TO "CLARIFY CLOSURE" UNDERWAY, WHICH YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY FOR!

Stay tuned ~ BioWare.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its sad what happens to Jack if Cerberus captures her. She just becomes a slightly above average enemy to fight alongside other Cerberus troops. She should of become a mini-boss at least.



Same happens to Morinth if she survives, and Legion if you sell him to Cerberus in ME2.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 27, 2012)

Biotroll still kicking


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

As I said, do not screw with Sci-fi or Fantasy game fans. Shit will go down.

Like....Cupcakes


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzoJ_GQkOcY[/YOUTUBE]


purple end is best end.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Am I the only one who thought from the beginning that Shepard's dreams of the kid were rather out of character? While Shepard isn't heartless hes seen enough death and destruction in his time to where its hard to believe it'd have that big of an impact on him. I suppose if canon Shepard is Earth-born, seeing his home world being taken over is a new experience and would hit him hard but it still seems to be a stretch given what he saw inside the Collector base, with humans being harvested to create a new Reaper.



Reaper Indoctrination is an insidious means of corrupting organic minds...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 27, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Reaper Indoctrination is an insidious means of corrupting organic minds...


Yeah I'm aware that its possibly further proof of the indoctrination theory being correct. I think it makes a lot of sense but I'm not going to get my hopes up about it being true. I do think that if Bioware is smart and doesn't care about honesty they'll go with the indoctrination theory even if they never planned it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2012)

Why is Bioware so mean.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Am I the only one who thought from the beginning that Shepard's dreams of the kid were rather out of character? While Shepard isn't heartless hes seen enough death and destruction in his time to where its hard to believe it'd have that big of an impact on him. I suppose if canon Shepard is Earth-born, seeing his home world being taken over is a new experience and would hit him hard but it still seems to be a stretch given what he saw inside the Collector base, with humans being harvested to create a new Reaper.



I think the kid is intended to be symbolic of everyone that Shepard is/was unable to save throughout his journey. You'll notice in that most of his/her dreams, you'll hear whispers of dead characters (like in my current one, I have Eve, Mordin and Ashley pop up). 

The kid could also represent humanity as a whole, and Shepard feeling guilty about leaving it (and thus letting the Reapers have their way with it). 

Basically, I don't think it's meant to be literal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

hey can my fem shep romance some one after thane dies?


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

ITT: Mist Puppet basically paraphrases the art book.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Beat the game...eh. Not as good as 2 imo. Though I didn't think the ending was _that _bad.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 28, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I think the kid is intended to be symbolic of everyone that Shepard is/was unable to save throughout his journey. You'll notice in that most of his/her dreams, you'll hear whispers of dead characters (like in my current one, I have Eve, Mordin and Ashley pop up).
> 
> The kid could also represent humanity as a whole, and Shepard feeling guilty about leaving it (and thus letting the Reapers have their way with it).
> 
> Basically, I don't think it's meant to be literal.


Even so, for it to be haunting him that much only now seems odd. Guess he just stopped being Space Jesus in this game


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 28, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


>



Welp. I'm done, once again, fuck you bioware for killing off ME.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2012)

So have you guys donated?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone there has ever played Assassin's Creed? If you have, you should now there are *two* separate games (not even add-ons) between AC 2 and AC 3. Bioware said the *third* part of ME will be the last. They've never said there won't be ME3: blala redemption, ME3: blabla resurrection etc. etc.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 28, 2012)

Kitsukaru said:


> NEWS JUST IN: MORE DLC TO "CLARIFY CLOSURE" UNDERWAY, WHICH YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY FOR!
> 
> Stay tuned ~ BioWare.



OMG OMG OMG SQUEEE!! 

But only if we get photoshopped volus!!

also 


The entire comics went from funny to epic (showing off what Jack, Miranda, Garrus, etc. do during the final assault on Earth) it's a fantastic read for lols and just sheer awesomeness (poor jack  )


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> hey can my fem shep romance some one after thane dies?



I think so.. not sure how that works but I romanced Kaidan in ME1, Garrus in ME2, and I can pick between the two in ME3.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> hey can my fem shep romance some one after thane dies?



You WHORE! How DARE you!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Yeah because Thane didn't romance Shep after his wife died..


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

The Boss said:


> ^ Yeah because Thane didn't romance Shep after his wife died..



At least he had the decency to wait a few years!


----------



## Hana (Mar 28, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> At least he had the decency to wait a few years!



Shepard doesn't have that kind of time!


----------



## Anarch (Mar 28, 2012)

The last 4 were epic , simply epic ! Reminded me a little of why I love Mass Effect.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2012)

After seeing this solid evidence I believe in the indoctrination theory now


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

The Boss said:


> I think so.. not sure how that works but I romanced Kaidan in ME1, Garrus in ME2, and I can pick between the two in ME3.


 Sweet, Traynor your up!



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You WHORE! How DARE you!


 The only way for my femshep to fill the void he''ll leave will be with sweet Indian on Inidan lezbo sex


----------



## Awesome (Mar 28, 2012)

Everything they say regarding the ending DLC and how it was already planned, as well as this:



seems to suggest the indoctrination theory is canon. You don't just fix plot holes that were in the ending, you have to wipe them out entirely. The only way to wipe them out entirely without getting rid of the ending would be to follow the indoctrination theory.

I guess ending DLC is practically confirmed, and there will be an announcement about it on the 6th.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

what plot holes are there aside from joker going through a relay


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

That's basically the same stuff they've been saying since the game came out. The, "If only you could see what we have planned for you guys!" every time someone brought up the ending - even before the whole "We're doing the DLC" thing.

And then of course the "leak" that said an announcement would be made in April about the new ending, as well as potential new multiplayer characters.

This is all part of their master plan.

Also, ITT: People have spent the last month posting the obviousness of plotholes and inaccuracies in the most simple of terms that even a laymen could understand... and he still denies it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 28, 2012)

The plot holes are incredibly obvious. There's articles that are pages among pages long describing all of the plot holes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The plot holes are incredibly obvious. There's articles that are pages among pages long describing all of the plot holes.



now are these plot hole or just things that confused people who didn't pay attention

Like i keep seeing people cry about "Space magic" because of the energy feilds

 Indoctrination is caused by an energy fields.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 28, 2012)

They couldn't see Reaper energy but they could detect it, don't see how that makes TASTE THE RAINBOW anymore plausible


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

Amuro said:


> They couldn't see Reaper energy but they could detect it, don't see how that makes TASTE THE RAINBOW anymore plausible



really because i seem to remember seeing Sovereign's big ass red energy field all the time.

the energy at the end it the same kind of field/Signal just amplified


----------



## FFLN (Mar 28, 2012)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k2U9KgnOTs[/YOUTUBE]



Maleshep's reaction was hilarious when I first got to that part. Although, I think I would've laughed at Kaidan and Ashley's reactions too.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> really because i seem to remember seeing Sovereign's big ass red energy field all the time.
> 
> the energy at the end it the same kind of field/Signal just amplified




really i must have missed the big ass red energy field inside the "dead" reaper 

i think you mean Sovereigns shield its okay though you must have been confused guess you weren't paying attention


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

Amuro said:


> really i must have missed the big ass red energy field inside the "dead" reaper
> 
> i think you mean Sovereigns shield its okay though you must have been confused guess you weren't paying attention



No when Sovereign ascends from eden prime he is wrapped in a red energy field, its not a shield


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 28, 2012)

ME app said:
			
		

> The Stargazer scene concept was taken from a seventh grade student from Berlin who sent a letter to Casey Hudson.
> The boy stated that "It would be cool if Shepard had a child and this child was roaming around a cave and found a prophecy and knew what to do about it because he's Shepard's son."


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> now are these plot hole or just things that confused people who didn't pay attention
> 
> Like i keep seeing people cry about "Space magic" because of the energy feilds
> 
> Indoctrination is caused by an energy fields.





I'd watch the whole thing if you have the time. It's actually entertaining.

Short version:

Mass Effect has followed a pattern of 'rules'. You cannot bend those rules too far or the story/world falls apart. The ending of ME3 throws all those rules out the window, pisses on them, then lights them on fire.

There are simply too many questions and themes introduced in the last 10 minutes of the game. Any sense of narrative cohesion is lost. It's simply a bad ending that throws out everything that was great about the last 2.98 games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

No iam not watching any goddamn video to watch some one bitch




> Mass Effect has followed a pattern of 'rules'. You cannot bend those rules too far or the story/world falls apart. The ending of ME3 throws all those rules out the window, pisses on them, then lights them on fire.
> 
> There are simply too many questions and themes introduced in the last 10 minutes of the game. Any sense of narrative cohesion is lost. It's simply a bad ending that throws out everything that was great about the last 2.98 games.



But they didn't, Synthetics vs Organics is a major them of the games that has been present through the entire serise


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No iam not watching any goddamn video to watch some one bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not what the video, nor I was talking about.

If you don't wanna watch the video that's fine. But don't try to argue the points if you don't listen to them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That's not what the video, nor I was talking about.
> 
> If you don't wanna watch the video that's fine. But don't try to argue the points if you don't listen to them.



well iv'e heard most of the points already.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> well iv'e heard most of the points already.



Obviously not or you'd see that the ending is full of inconsistencies and plot holes. 

Three games focusing on character development? Throw that out the window. Three games about uniting different races? Throw that out the window. Three games about the consequences of your choices? Throw that out the window.

The ending focused on all the wrong aspects of Mass Effect. It went for some "big picture" theme that was riddled with holes and completely unfitting with the rest of the series.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Obviously not or you'd see that the ending is full of inconsistencies and plot holes.


 Interesting theroy



> Three games focusing on character development? Throw that out the window.


 not really, like it or not that's pretty definitive end to any shpard



> Three games about uniting different races? Throw that out the window.


Did they not unite to take back earth and build the crucible? 



> Three games about the consequences of your choices? Throw that out the window.


 how is that thrown out, i specifically didn't choose the red or green choice because of the consequences it would bring


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Interesting theroy
> 
> not really, like it or not that's pretty definitive end to any shpard
> 
> ...



I meant the characters OTHER than Shepard. What happens to Garrus? Tali? Liara? Wrex? Jack? Miranda? Grunt? Jacob? Kasumi? Kaiden? Ashley? 

Yeah, and what's gonna happen when they're all stranded in the Sol system with no means to get home? They're gonna tear each other apart for food and supplies. Earth is broken. It could barley supply humans anymore, let alone the trapped Turians, Quarians, Krogans, Salarians, etc.

Yeah, and do you see those consequences? No. You get a different colored light show with the same outcome regardless of the choice you make. Bioware was quoted numerous times saying that the ending would be VASTLY different for everyone directly because of the choices the player made throughout all three games. What did we get? The same three endings for everyone, where NOTHING you did matters. It's completely disconnected from the main game.

It's a terrible ending. If you don't see that then good, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Zen-aku is basically the embodiment of someone saying, "Show me the proof."

And when a person does, he sticks his fingers in his ears, closes his eyes, and starts screaming, "LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

*snip*

EDIT: No no lets just stop *pinches brow*, agree to disagree, i got a paper to write and it will just be us bickering back and forth saying the same shit over and over. It's just a game it doesn't matter


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2012)

My guess for the DLC

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the ending, if you haven't seen it yet_ 




The crew crash-lands on the Jungle planet.

In the opening movie the crew explores Joker finds a strange alien device built by the race that created the reapers.  The device rebuilds Shepard's body from residue it reads from the signal that destroyed the mass relays.

While the strangely silent crew (so they don't have to rehire the Voice Actors) goes to repair the Normandy Shepard explores the ruins.  During his exploration he's treated to flashes of "memory" from both the Reaper-god-child and the-race-that-created-the-reapers that plays out the story of the creation of the Reapers: originally designed to combat a threat from outside the Galaxy.

The DLC ends with Shepard finding a way to transmit the information he found to Earth, so that they can begin rallying the galaxy to face this new threat.  Unable to get back to Earth without the Relays the story ends with Admiral Hackett giving a brief update on how the Galaxy was affected by Shepard's actions and how, despite the fact that Shepard and crew will live out the rest of their days lost on some obscure jungle planet, he will be remembered as the hero that saved humanity.

Stay tuned for more DLC to pave the way to Mass Effect: Galaxies, the next exciting story in the Mass Effect Universe!




(Stare upon these words and weep)


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

I just hope its not a default sickeningly sweet ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

And the fanboys who can't understand simple plot-holes will eat it up and jizz all over it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

Just because you say their is a plot hole doesn't mean their is one


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope this ending DLC is free.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 28, 2012)

my pelvis broke by just looking at your sig


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Because it looks so horribly uncomfortable?


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2012)

....for the first time ever i wish i could be Joker


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> I hope this ending DLC is free.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 29, 2012)

No one works for free, be glad your getting dlc, when most people get  a shit ending they gotta be an adult about it and deal

Also

Boss your Shepard is staring at me.....judging me


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ....for the first time ever i wish i could be Joker


go find a metallic bowl and touch it. it'll be like grabbing EDI's ass. 



The Boss said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2012)

That sig is disgusting. Going to block all sigs because of it now :/


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

It's like the furries are evolving.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 29, 2012)

Speaking of disgusting sigs, thank you krory for changing yours from that diseased hooker you had before.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 29, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> My guess for the DLC
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the ending, if you haven't seen it yet_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But Sheppard wasn't with his crew...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

Zen aku stop trolling and baiting people


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

It's the only thing he knows how to do.

Albeit extremely poorly, at that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

The Boss said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!


Exactly.


Zen-aku said:


> It's just a game it doesn't matter


You don't matter


----------



## Anarch (Mar 29, 2012)

can't stop laughing


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

I just did the ULTIMATE RENEGADE OPTION
WITH A PARAGON TWIST
WHAT THE FUCK


*Spoiler*: __ 



i sabotaged the genophage cure, eve died, wreav is sending troops and i did it without gaining a single renegade point

if u use the paragon option  on mordin while in the tower
YOU GET A PARAGON SABOTAGE
WHAT THE FUCK




AND I RENEGADED A REAPER
WTF


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2012)

^ ... because _BIOWARE_.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I just did the ULTIMATE RENEGADE OPTION
> WITH A PARAGON TWIST
> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> ...



Almost as funny as that one time in ME2 when I had to do Miranda's Loyalty mission and when that merc guy came up and he thought he was tough shit. Renegade option popped up and and I killed most of them. Instead I got pure Paragon points for it. I died laughing. I was like "damn, they must've had it coming."


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

The Boss said:


> ^ ... because _BIOWARE_.



paragon route to EVERY decision? 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Almost as funny as that one time in ME2 when I had to do Miranda's Loyalty mission and when that merc guy came up and he thought he was tough shit. Renegade option popped up and and I killed most of them. Instead I got pure Paragon points for it. I died laughing. I was like "damn, they must've had it coming."



Yeah I remember that. 
*neck snap*
*gun fire*
Salarian eclipse merc: O:
His face... PRICELESS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

BTW, Renegade optioning that Quarian Admiral for being a dick was priceless.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> BTW, Renegade optioning that Quarian Admiral for being a dick was priceless.



I wanted shep to punch his helmet
make him breathe some
_*AIR*_

On Rannoch you can renegade interrupt the reaper 
Such a boss move
IT IS NOT SOMETHING YOU CAN UNDERSTAND

/shep pulls out the laser pointer
Tell your friends we're coming for them
*orbital strike*
Actually Ill be glad to do it myself :33

You can also shoot Tali [so i've heard]
If Legion uploads the data and you did it the renegade way instead of her suicide
she pulls out the knife and you can shoot her or legion cracks her helmet and tosses her off the cliff and finishes the upload and dies


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 29, 2012)

Just found a few videos compiling every death in ME3. 

This will be good for my worst import Shepard. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't know Cortez could die


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

i have a file were only ashley morinth and thane survived
OH MAN
BEST PLAYTHROUGH EVER IS ABOUT TO HAPPEN 

I romanced kaidan
then he held onto the nuke on virmire 

I romanced jacob
but he got shafted in the collector base


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually scratch that. The only ones who're just as clinically insane as Shepard are the Krogan.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

you really want a forever alone playthrough?
I can teach you

as femshep romance kaidan then let him hold the bomb line
as maleshep do that for ashley

in me2
make sure you get samara killed but make sure morinth is your final survivor 
sell legion
let grunt stay in his pod

as femshep romance thane and let him live until me3 or jacob or garrus have either die in the base
as sheploo romance tali or jack then dont buy normandy upgrades or send them to their deaths

Get your whole cerberus crew killed by doing anomalies not loyalty missions 

let archer keep his brother
dont do arrival or shadow broker

then in me3 
GAME ON

my current squad is:
james, liara, and EDI

Javik is still frozen


I AM SO LONELY
SHIP SO EMPTY


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

not gunna lie
her left leg will be somewhere 8-14 inches shorter than her other leg and her thigh on her left leg IS LIKE A TUMOR EXPANDING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT compared to her right thigh


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> you really want a forever alone playthrough?
> I can teach you
> 
> as femshep romance kaidan then let him hold the bomb line
> ...


Glorious 

You have to be sure to tell Joker and EDI that their relationship is wrong and that they shouldn't be together.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> you really want a forever alone playthrough?
> I can teach you
> 
> as femshep romance kaidan then let him hold the bomb line
> ...



Sounds like a real hero and a real human bean play through.. be sure to get everyone kill-able killed off in ME3 as well. Gonna be best play through ever. 

:WOW


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> Glorious
> 
> You have to be sure to tell Joker and EDI that their relationship is wrong and that they shouldn't be together.





The Boss said:


> Sounds like a real hero and a real human bean play through.. be sure to get everyone kill-able killed off in ME3 as well. Gonna be best play through ever.
> 
> :WOW



I am just playing the game like EA wants me too
Badly like it's a military shooter and character deaths are common place :ho

and i just killed the quarians spared the geth
killed samara's last daughter
i had an EMS on less than 1000
killed morinth as banshee in london
just watched *james and liara die* in Harbinger's beam

AND DESTROYED EDI, THE GETH, AND REAPERS

I AM FUCKING FOREVER ALONE
I AM THE BEST A THIS GAME

Oh yeah earth is also destroyed
but the reapers are dead


yay?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> you really want a forever alone playthrough?
> I can teach you
> 
> as femshep romance kaidan then let him hold the bomb line
> ...



be sure to pick the destroy ending without any assets. Galaxy forever alone? What galaxy :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I am just playing the game like EA wants me too
> Badly like it's a military shooter and character deaths are common place :ho
> 
> and i just killed the quarians spared the geth
> ...



Shepard forever alone... OH WAIT.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 29, 2012)

I bet I could get more people to die than you did, before the vaporized ending.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2012)

I have done it. I have created the worst ME3 save possible.

I have killed off or made unavailable every single squadmate and earth has been bricked.
And now you can too!

If you really want to save yourself some time buy/use the genesis DLC in mass effect 2 but this is a save from me1 with a maximum death solution 

I was a MaleShep
Also, I think there is a glitch
I was somehow a Paragon
Hmmm....

Important me1 choices:
Get Wrex killed
Romance Ashley
Rescue Kaidan on Virmire
Let Kirrahe get over run on Virmire
Let Parasini and the admin kill each other on noveria
Purge the feros colony and kill Shiala
Disconnect the council [only because Joker's commentary makes it even funnier each time]
Bring Wrex with you when you visit Fist
Don't help Jen in Chlora's Den
Chat up conrad and be nice  [this gets fun]
Save the council but appoint Udina
Max out Lift on  Liara so you can make her kill her own mother so that lift makes Benezia's head hit the ceiling snapping her neck to the point her head is parallel with her shoulder
Save the rachni queen
Don't give Tali the geth data
Don't explore planets
If you do bring down the sky kill Balak

me2:
pick udina
don't do overlord, don't do shadow broker, don't do arrival
Don't help Liara hack the terminals
Don't do the alliance, cerberus Aria or Ish any favors
Do not upgrade the normandy
recruit everyone but only do certain loyalty missions
Leave Grunt in his Tank
Sell legion
as for conrad you can shoot him and tell to screw off or
hit and let him live... or help him...
build up some paragon [still don't know how i got so much paragon :/]
The only loyalty missions you should do are tali's samara's and mordin's but do them after you get the reaper IFF
attract morinth then in the apartment choose to save Morinth
mordin mission: kill maelon and destroy his data
tali mission: don't give them the data, tell them to go to war and then romance tali
Get drunk in the citadel until you pass out and wake up in the bathroom [very important]

suicide mission:
After doing the loyalty missions after you sold legion and getting the IFF maybe find an anomaly to make sure your crew is screwed

Thane, Kasumi and Jack should all be dead ala no normandy upgrades

in the collector base: send tali into the vents make zaeed squad leader
[something about zaeed making it out alive]
Scratch 6 of your total 12 squadmates. Halfway there!

Watch Kelly as she has a better fate then being shot in the face by a Cerberus trooper
Don't send anyone to escort Chakwas/crew

Biotic bubble: Miranda
Your squad: Morinth and Jacob
2nd squad leader: Zaeed again

Jacob and Zaeed die. 8 out 12!
You should only have Morinth, Mordin, Miranda and Garrus.

Take Miranda and Garrus to fight the human reaper.
Choose to destroy the collector base.
Kill human reaper.
Garrus and miranda die
Loyal Mordin + Loyal Morinth = Both Survive
They held the line.

Romance morinth until you get bored of all the game over screens

Now for the grand finale... ME3:
You have to make sure your EMS in less than 1000
Avoid doing many citadel missions, delivery missions or side missions, or N7 missions
Don't scan planets
Don't recruit Javik
Don't Let Eve and Wreav know about the sabotage, Sabotage the cure by shooting mordin 11/12

Eve dies, Wreav is dumb and Mordin is dead.
On the citadel purposely fail at convincing kaidan and shoot him to death. Then shoot udina. 4/7 techinically six if you don't count the frozen prothe'sicle

Romance Liara.
Tell Joker and EDI their love is wrong.

Support the Geth and kill the quarians.
Watch Raan shoot herself in the head. [Try not to laugh.]

Take James and Liara with you in london's final push, kill morinth [12/12] and watch them die from harbinger's beam 6/7 then pick the destroy ending killing EDI and nuking earth 7/7

Congrats. Every squadmate you had or could have is no longer available and Earth is a brick.


----------



## Rios (Mar 29, 2012)

The Reapers would be proud.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

That is evil. I love it.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 29, 2012)

Pretty sure you didn't just nuke earth but the whole freaking galaxy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 29, 2012)

excellent find krory


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

Someone directed my attention towards it on IGN. Hilarious.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I have done it. I have created the worst ME3 save possible.
> 
> I have killed off or made unavailable every single squadmate and earth has been bricked.
> And now you can too!
> ...




...........


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

WAIT, HATERZ GONNA HATE IS TB!? I THOUGHT IT WAS SOMEONE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT>


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2012)

WHAT R U TALKING ABOUT KRORY.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2012)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Just found a few videos compiling every death in ME3.
> 
> This will be good for my worst import Shepard.
> 
> ...



If you help him with his mourning you find out he is still alive.


Axl Low said:


> I have done it. I have created the worst ME3 save possible.
> 
> I have killed off or made unavailable every single squadmate and earth has been bricked.
> And now you can too!
> ...



You are the worse kind of person, and I love you for that.


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2012)

at first I was like


but then I was like


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

